# Bikepark Osternohe - Teil 2



## Thomas (19. November 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MasterChris (19. November 2010)

wundert mich das es dazu noch keinen thread gibt, oder hab ich was verpasst ?!  
franken soll neben dem ochsenkopf einen neuen bikepark bekommen der in osternohe/schnaittach entsteht
in osternohe sollen 2strecke kommen, die noch dieses jahr befahrbar sein sollen. schlepplift soll für die biker extra umgebaut werden und homepage ist in arbeit 
http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/

wir waren vor kurzen mal dort und haben uns die location mal angeschaut .... viel von der strecke ist noch nicht zu sehen, aber das ganze dort hat auf alle fälle potenzial  wird bestimmt nice dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (19. November 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Biste inzwischen das große Kroko gesprungen? Wenn nicht, dann ist Sonntag DIE Gelegenheit, falls es schief gehen sollte haste bis nächste Saison Zeit dich aus zu kurieren. ;D



das "große" Kroko ...  ...


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. November 2010)

Bin kein Schüler mehr, warte aufn Barras...
Daher @ Heifisch: Kann mich nicht mal eben aufs Maul packen und bis zur nächsten Saison auskurieren, könnte meine Zukunftsplanung sehr stören 

Und zu deiner Frage: Nein, habs no net gemacht, war seit 31.Okt nicht mehr dorten..


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Richtig geraten, das Kroko ist noch Schüler. 

Weil mir das grad so einfällt, jemand hat mich am 31. gefragt ob ich heifisch sei und wollte was zu Weißendorf und Spots dort wissen, hinter welchem Nick versteckt er sich.


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Sommstag geschlossen, schade. Damit war's das wohl für dieses Jahr...


----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2010)

eine öffnung am wochenende wäre auch für die nürnberger chrashpiloten nicht vorteilhaft.


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Was soll das heißen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. November 2010)

Schad, kein Sonntagsausflug...

@ VoltageFR: Wie lange willste mit Y-Outdoor verreisen? 6 Monate oder länger?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. November 2010)

haha und wieso? is doch super wetter. Kann ich nicht verstehen?


----------



## _arGh_ (19. November 2010)

naja, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es nimmer vernünftig abtrocknet.

aber egal, bad wildbad hat ja noch offen.. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> aber egal, bad wildbad hat ja noch offen.. xD


 
ja, das wird was


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Gibt's denn doch andere Bikeparks die offen haben, außer Bad Wildbad? Das ist nämlich schon recht weit, von hier aus.


----------



## KonaJumper (19. November 2010)

bin auch schon auf der suche nach einem park der offen hat und der nicht so weit weg ist


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

da gibts aber nicht mehr so viele, also mir fällt jetzt keiner in der nähe ein


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

Nachja, Nähe könnten von mir aus auch 150km einfach sein, bloß 500-600km hin und zurück sind einfach zu viel. Ich hab jetzt auch keinen mehr gefunden, aber vll kennt ja jemand noch einen.


----------



## KonaJumper (19. November 2010)

und bad wildbad hat auf jeden fall offen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

schaut so aus

http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/

bis zum 30.11. täglich bis 16 uhr


----------



## KonaJumper (19. November 2010)

aber was hat des mit dem kiosk auf sich, weil da steht tickets am kiosk, aber bei den öffnungszeiten steht das der kiosk montag und dienstag offen hat, ist das jetzt dann auch so mit der öffnungszeit?


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

normal ist die bergstation dann offen, da gibts dann die tickets.
die die bikestation am berg aber schon zu hat, muss man die tickets an der talstation kaufen


----------



## KonaJumper (19. November 2010)

bist du ganz zufaellig der vom buck des letzte mal?
Hab des scott voltage fr


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

ja, bin ich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. November 2010)

In Bad Wildbad dürfte der Schlepplift auch schon geschlossen sein. Es fährt nur noch die Zahnradbahn und da die Bahn Teil des öffentlichen Nahverkehrs ist fährt die immer.

Man muss von der Bergstation dann eben ein paar Minuten bergauf schieben bis zum Start des DH. Wie das allerdings ist mit Versicherung und Streckenbenutzung wenn die Bikestation zu ist weis ich nicht.

Einen Park in der Nähe der derzeit noch auf hat kenne ich nicht... gibt ja auch nur wenige.

Bezüglich Wetter... hier östlich von Ingolstadt regnet es schon seit einiger Zeit leicht.


----------



## deorsum (19. November 2010)

der schlepplift soll am we nochmal offen haben


----------



## _evolution_ (19. November 2010)

back to topic...


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

ok, dann halt ne Frage zum Topic wenns recht ist..
kann man dann am sonntag da auf dackeln ne runde so fahren mit hochschieben zum bilder machen oder ist das unerwünscht?


----------



## _evolution_ (19. November 2010)

erwünscht is das sicher nicht.
sonst könnten sie ja gleich aufmachen und geld verdienen 
aber wenns keiner sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (19. November 2010)

hab ja schon diverse filme gesehen, die gedreht wurden während osternohe zu hat
von daher, mal sehen..
der post hat natürlich optimale voraussetzungen geschaffen.. 


weiß eigentlich jemand was vom snowdh dieses jahr, wollte mal mitfahren.


----------



## flip_4 (25. November 2010)

Kleines Video von mir in Osternohe
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10384


----------



## _evolution_ (26. November 2010)

der webcam http://www.osternohe.de/webcam/mobotixweb.jpg nach zu urteilen, ist die Bikesaison in Osternohe ab sofort beendet.


----------



## _arGh_ (26. November 2010)

da steht aber -1grad. das taugt, da gefriert der schlamm und so..


----------



## _evolution_ (26. November 2010)

kann mir aber trotzdem nich vorstellen, dass sie bei schnee aufmachen...


----------



## player599 (26. November 2010)

ja, ich glaube der bikepark hat ab sofort zu, und demnächst wird der skilift aufmachen... hier (also nicht weit weg von Onohe) ist alles matschig, schnee ist nichtmal richtig schnee, sondern eher matsch. und keine besserung in sichtnaja, bei der nächsten eröffnung sieht man sich!


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. November 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die jetzt eher auf die Brettlfahrer setzen.
Schneekanonen an und schön schneien lassen...


----------



## flip_4 (26. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10406/h

Noch ein kleines Video von Osternohe


----------



## KonaRider1 (27. November 2010)

Ja scheint so als wäre die Saison zu ende. Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (27. November 2010)

Dabei macht Schnne heizen auch Spaß..


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. November 2010)

Ohja, verdammt viel Spaß! Aber dazu liegt bei mir no zu wenig :'(


----------



## KonaJumper (28. November 2010)

Also für biker ist es leider vorbei! mein chef ist mit dem betreiber befreundet, er hat gemeint jetzt wird der lift umgebaut, schade.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. November 2010)

Die Saison war trotzdem spitze, auch wenn durch Wetterkapriolen bedingt oftmals zu war. 
Gfrei mi auf 2011 
(auch wenn no net absehbar ist in welchem umfang ich biken gehen kann :-/)


----------



## heifisch (28. November 2010)

Na dann, bis '11!


----------



## thomas.r750 (29. November 2010)

Na so ne runde im schnee fahren wär doch nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (29. November 2010)

oh ja, jetzt geht die saison erst richtig loos weiß eigentlicih jemand schon was über den snow-ride in osternohe? klappt das?? hier liegen grad 15cm schnee.. in osternohe müssten dann schon 20-30cm liegen


----------



## heifisch (29. November 2010)

ne, habe bisher keine antwort den snowride oder snowdh betreffend, der richie ist dran..hoffe ich jetzt mal


----------



## DH. (12. Dezember 2010)

son snowDH wäre schon cool 

Wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

Der SnowDH wird nicht stattfinden, die Antwort hatte ich versehntlich nur in den Kostümridethread gepostet. Es finden sich nicht genug Leute die bereit sind mit zu helfen und an Geld fehlt es auch. Evtl. wird es nächste Saison was.


----------



## _arGh_ (12. Dezember 2010)

aha.
könntest das noch etwas ausführen?


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

Von mir aus, dann halt hier die Mail, die ich erhalten hab:



> Also, einen SnowDH wird es nicht geben, da
> wir keinen Veranstalter dazu  bewegen konnten. Tino Beutel (RC Erlangen)
> hatte gute Vorschläge, aber nicht  die nötigen Leute und auch das Geld fehlte
> (Posten, Zeitmessung,  etc.).
> ...


----------



## _arGh_ (12. Dezember 2010)

danke!


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

kein problem


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

DAS sind doch teilweise billige Ausreden.

Also ICH habe eine Skipiste im bayrischen Wald wo ich jedes Jahr mit dem Bike dort bei normalem Skibetrieb mehrmals fahre und auch Freunde mitbringen darf. 
Wer das nicht glaubt der schaut mal in mein Fotoalbum und wenn Schnee generall am HR gefrieren würde gäbs gar nirgends ein Schneerennen. Qualitative Unterschiede gibts aber schon gravierende... am besten geeignet ist Kunstschnee.

Ein Snow-DH Rennen muss es ja nicht werden... einfach mal nen Aktionstag wo man mit dem Bike die normale Skipiste nutzen darf... ansonsten muss man halt wo anders hinfahren


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

Das man auf Schnee nicht fahren kann, glaube ich auch nicht, bzw. weiß es 

Aber wenn es 1. Versicherungsrechtlich und 2. wegen den Bügel nicht geht, muss man sich halt was anderes suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Das man auf Schnee nicht fahren kann, glaube ich auch nicht, bzw. weiß es
> 
> Aber wenn es 1. Versicherungsrechtlich und 2. wegen den Bügel nicht geht, muss man sich halt was anderes suchen...




Die Bügel sind in jedem Skigebiet annähernd gleich.
Wenn kein Gummi am Bügel ist muss man sich den Gummi halt an die Sattelstütze wickeln. Wo ist das Problem?

Versicherungstechnisch müsste man eben eine Ergänzung in den Vertrag aufnehmen. Geht nicht gibts nicht - alles eine Frage des "wollens" und evtl. diverser Auflagen und Mehrpreis. Da liegt dann schon eher der Grund warum man es ablehnt.


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

angeblich zerreissen die bügel für die biker ja die kleidung der skifahrer

man kann sicher, wenn man will; sie wollen nicht, also müssen wir woanders hin..schade, aber ist wohl so..

auf deine skipiste im bayrischen wald komm ich auch noch mal zurück


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> angeblich zerreissen die bügel für die biker ja die kleidung der skifahrer



Ui das wird ja immer kurioser... was haben die dort denn für späschl Bikerbügel? Ich war dieses Jahr nicht dort...

Wie ist das denn in BMais? Da fuhren doch dieses Jahr auch tausende mit normalen Skiliftbügeln hoch....


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

naja, die Reifenstücke sind ja festgespaxt an die Bügel, kann schon sein, dass empfindlicher Stoff bei Berührung eines Schraubenkopfs nachgibt


----------



## tiss79 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal, es geht weniger um die "Bike"-Bügel (wie erwähnt, mit Reifen und festgespaxt), denn die sind eben ja im Winter nicht drauf. Und die Winterbügel sind u.U. nicht für Bikes freigegeben (weiß der Teufel, was der TÜV macht ) oder sie wollen eben so keine Biker transportieren.
Zudem ist es doch eine Entscheidung des Liftbetreibers, die man akzeptieren muss. Ist sein gutes Recht.



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Versicherungstechnisch müsste man eben eine Ergänzung in den Vertrag aufnehmen. Geht nicht gibts nicht - alles eine Frage des "wollens" und evtl. diverser Auflagen und Mehrpreis. Da liegt dann schon eher der Grund warum man es ablehnt.



Richtig, nur ist es ab einem gewissen Punkt keine Frage des Wollens mehr, sondern des Draufzahlens. Die machen das doch nicht aus Goodwill und zahlen für "uns" drauf.
Zudem möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht im Winter zu den Liftzeiten da noch mit Bike aufkreuzen. Da ist es doch so sackvoll, da will ich net noch mitm Bike auftauchen.
U.U. ist auch die "Engstelle" auf der Piste ein Grund (Walddurchquerung), wenn da Biker ankommen und Skifahrer...naja Konfliktpotential wäre da. Ich denke es ist eine ganze Summe von Gründen für den Betreiber warum er es nicht machen will.

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## ulli! (14. Dezember 2010)

ich will fahrrad fahren... immer nur blödes plätzchenmampfen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Dezember 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Zudem ist es doch eine Entscheidung des Liftbetreibers, die man akzeptieren muss. Ist sein gutes Recht.




Das ist voll OK und sein Recht aber dann soll er klar sagen: Biker, leckt mich am A... im Winter und nicht mit einer Flut an komischen Aussagen kommen. Dann gibts keine Grundsatzdiskussion und fertig.


Die Winterbügel sind in BMais im Sommer auch in Betrieb. Bei der Skipiste wo ich im Winter fahr ebenso. Im Winter muss ich einen Besuch 2 Tage zuvor anmelden - dann machen die eben ne Tagesversicherung oder so. Wir waren bisher noch nie mehr als 7 Biker, meistens 4-5 - das kann also nicht so teuer sein weil draufzahlen will sicher keiner.


Da sieht man die Bügel am Bildrand und wie man mit dem Bike raufkommt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/557693
http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/data/508/snow6klts4.jpg

Das ganze macht Fun ohne Ende wenn der Schnee passt:
http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-4211-cat-500-ppuser-2960.html


----------



## S*P*J (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich der Liftbetreiber wäre würde ich auch keine Bikes, Schlitten etc. mithochnehmen. Wahrscheinlich vergrault ein Biker 10 Skifahrer  
sind eh schon ewige Liftzeiten und mich langweilen ja schon Skifahrer oder Boarder die nicht zu zweit im Schlepper fahren können


----------



## heifisch (14. Dezember 2010)

die disskusion ist eh ziemlich sinnlos, es geht nicht und punkt  wer allerdings noch muse hat, kann sich ja gerne mit den liftbetreibern zusammen setzen 


@pyro
für einen link zum dem thread, in dem die termine fürs skipistebiken drin stehen, oder du sie reinschreibst, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> DAS sind doch teilweise billige Ausreden.



pyro, akzeptier doch auch einfach mal solche anssagen und hetze da nicht dagegen. wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast, tauchen bei dir nicht mehr als 7 leute auf. durch die nähe von osternohe zu nürnberg würde die teilnehmerzahl allerdings sehr schnell überhand nehmen und schon ist man im konflikt mit dem normalen wintersportler. außerdem ist die gefahr zu hoch, dass ein paar leute doch die gebauten sprünge etc. im wald benutzen und dann aufgrund der nicht mehr ganz optimalen gripbedingungen abfliegen und sich so verletzten, das die bergwacht usw. benötigt werden. solche aktionen würden nicht gerade positiv in der öffentlichkeit wahr genommen.
deswegen ist die entscheidung vom betreiber anstandslos hin zu nehmen.


----------



## el.locko (14. Dezember 2010)

Beim Haloween-Ride hat der Liftbetreiber in etwa so argumentiert. Beim Bike kommt durch den Wald doch der ein oder ander Dreckspritzer an die Satelstütze, diese schmiert schön den Bügel ein und dann kommt so n pingeliger Neureicher mit seiner 300 Skihose und hat die ganze Suppe dran. So wer kommt für die Reinigung auf?! 

Ich glaub auch das er sich einfach keine Skifahrer vergraulen lassen will.

Außerdem würden Biker den Winterbetrieb nochmal belasten, da der Lift im Bikebetrieb langsamer läuft und jeweils nur einer mit hoch genommen werden kann.

Auf auf der Piste würd es auch ein Probleme geben. Die Downhill kreuzt ja die Skipiste. Wenn da ordentlich Bikebetrieb wär würd ich der Piste eine Woche geben bevor da der Dreck rausschaut. Und damit wären dann wieder die Ski- und Snowboardfahrer weg.
Kann den Betreiber da schon verstehn. Der macht des ja auch des Geldes wegen und da sind die Skifahrer einfach Gewinnbringender.


----------



## MrSnoxx (5. Januar 2011)

weis eigentlich schon irgendjemand obs dieses jahr wieder n rennen in onohe geben wird?


----------



## player599 (5. Januar 2011)

also winterdownhill nicht, aber ich denke dass die bayrische meisterschaft wieder dort ausgetragen wird, oder?


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

Ab wann macht Osternohe erfahrungsgemäß eigentlich wieder auf, Mitte/ Ende März, oder?

Wie ist eigentlich der Enddrop auf der Freeride zu springen, also der hohe? Man sollte wohl eher langsam ran fahren? Ist die Landun wenn man sie trifft^^ eher sanft oder hart?


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

anfang april denk ich.

welchen meinst du, den alten turm oder der neue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (15. Januar 2011)

Was ist eigentlich so geplant, Strecken und Event mäßig?


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

hm ok, war nicht letzes jahr die saint demo tour im märz?

den alten turm, den neuen bin ich schon gesprungen


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

würd mich auch mal interessieren
wann z.b. bayerische meisterschaft ist

@heifisch, den kleinen oder den großen?


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

wie ist das eigentlich mit der bayrischen meisterschaft, kann man da auch einfach nur in osternohe mit fahren? ich würde evtl. gerne mal rennluft schnuppern und osternohe liegt da halt in der nähe. müsste bloß mal anfangen, öfter die dh zu fahren..

den großen, der kleine kommt mir eher komisch vor mit dem schrägen absprung


----------



## _evolution_ (15. Januar 2011)

die bayrische is eh nur in onohe. is nicht wie z.B bei den ixs cups dass mehrere rennen ein gesamtergebnis ergeben, sondern nur dieses eine rennen.
bin auch hart am überlegen ob ich mirfahren soll...


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

der kleine ist auch nicht schlimm, nur musst du eher langsam fahren, weil die landung zu nah ist

beim großen siehts ähnlich aus, in der anfahrt erst kurz vorher rollen lassen, wenn du die landung triffst merkst du nichts davon


wenns vom termin passt bin ich bei der bayerischen dabei


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

also bei beiden eher langsam, beim großen wohl noch mehr als beim kleinen.  ist die landung schwer zu treffen? sowas wie kroko oder GB-Gap treff ich ziemlich genau
kickt der absprung dich nicht raus?


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

ja bei beiden recht langsam

bis jetzt hab ich die landung immer getroffen.
der kleine kickt ein bisschen ist aber nicht weiter wild


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

ok, danke.  dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich genug mut zusammen kratzen kann


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

wenns an dem tag gut läuft, dann drüber 
und nicht mehr als 2mal anfahren, also so mach ichs immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (15. Januar 2011)

dann musst du wohl mal vorausfahren und wir fahren hinterher wegen der geschwindigkeit 
hab mir den großen eig noch für 2010 vorgenommen, aber dann is der winter schneller gekommen als ich geschaut hab...


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

da lässt sich bestimmt was machen 
ja, der schnee war auf einmal da


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

klingt gut, mal sehen ob es gleich am eröffnungstag sein muss 
stimmt, vorrausfahren ist gut. 
hm, solang er dann auch wieder so viel früher weggeht, wie er gekommen ist ists ok..


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

ne am eröffnungstag nciht unbedingt, erstmal wieder reinkommen ins fahren

und dann mal schauen, dieses jahr werd ich wahrscheinlihc nicht so oft da sein, wegen rennen etc.

hoffentlich


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

hm, stimmt schon, sonst ist die saison im eimer und der hubi ist am 1. tag eh gut ausgelastet..


----------



## deorsum (15. Januar 2011)

das wär nicht so toll


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Januar 2011)

weiß schon jemand den Termin von der bayrischen??


----------



## Voltage_FR (23. Januar 2011)

Leider nein...hoffe die kollidiert heuer nicht wieder mit nem Festl bei uns im Dorf. :-/


----------



## _evolution_ (23. Januar 2011)

und wenn doch, dann musst du wohl prioritäten setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (23. Januar 2011)

Fragt sich bloß, ob er die richtigen Prioritäten setzt 
Mach keinen Mist, Benni


----------



## FirstOfTwo (14. Februar 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,
mich interessiert ma ob jemand den Park in Osternohe kennt.
Und wie der so is. Ich habe schon einige Videos gesehen und muss an Hand dieser sagen..... FAT.....
Ich fahre seit knap zwei jahren meistens quer Beet. Der BikePark am  Geißkopf konnte auch schon mit mehreren Besuchen ( ca. 5) bei mir  Punkten. Bin da aber eher den xcross, dual-cross nen leichten freeride  und den dirt-trail gefahren.
Nun hab ich einen Freeridekurs in Osternohe geschenkt bekommen, das ist mein erster Kurs überhaupt.
Ich hab n bisl den Eindruck, dass ich mich bei den ganzen Evel-Latten und Balken jumps und Rampen übernehme.
Is der Park wirklich so FAT wie überall zu sehen oder zu lesen?  


 Noch ganz kurz zu meinem Bike, das hat 160mm Federweg und das habe ich auch schon voll ausgenutzt.


 Knallt mir eine vor den Hals oder nehmt mir meine Angst! Ich spiele bisl mit dem Gedanken den Kursschein weiterzugeben.


 Firstoftwo........................................  ...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Februar 2011)

mach es


----------



## heifisch (14. Februar 2011)

Nein, du bist hier vollkommen falsch, hier kennt niemand den Park in Osternohe  
Doch, natürlich. 

Der Park ist absolut Anfänger tauglich, leichter als der "leichte" (ich denke du meinst den oberen Teil) der Freeride am Geißkopf. Man kann alle Hindernisse umfahren. Der Park ist schon fett, sehr abwechslungsreich und alles dabei von kleinen bis hin zu richtig großen Sprüngen, Hindernissen, was auch immer..

Kommt drauf an, was du für ein Bike hast, meins hat 140/150mm und hat sich bisher nicht beschwert 

Den Kursschein brauchste nicht wegzugebenen, wie Ghostboy sagte "mach es"


----------



## zuspät (15. Februar 2011)

genau, nutz die chance ich bin auch mehr der tourenfahrer aber ich muss sagen, dass so ein besuch im bikepark auch spass macht. auch wenn man nicht die dicken drops mitnimmt wie geschrieben man kann alles umfahren, alles kann nix muss


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (15. Februar 2011)

So ein Kurs ist ja dafür da, um das Fahren im Bikepark langsam und sicher zu lernen. Allein die Erfahrung ist es schon wert. Mach es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (15. Februar 2011)

so, hier mein senf:
die ganzen "balken-jumps etc." schauen auf fotos alle so "arg" aus, weil natürlich nur die "härtesten" stellen fotografiert werden. Du kannst aber alles (um-)fahren, du musst dich nicht übernehmen.
du hast da ganz sicher ne menge spaß.
ans weiterschenken von dem Gutschein würd ich überhaupt garnicht denken!!
fahr mal hin und ich wette mit dir, es war nicht dein letztes mal


----------



## player599 (15. Februar 2011)

das du überhaupt dran denken kannst, sowas weiterzuverschenken!

ich hab 2010 angefangen mit dem biken. hab mir ein uraltes bike mit grad mal 130mm gekauft, und war auch sehr bald mal in osternohe zu sehen. ich konnte damals wirklich noch nichts, also bin ich die niedrigsten sprünge mit viel überwindung gesprungen. bin aber trotzdem ohne probleme runtergekommen!

also schau mal vorbei!


----------



## heifisch (3. März 2011)

So, Saisoneröffnung ist schon Mitte März! Hab das hier gerade auf der Homepage gefunden:
*!!Saisoneröffnung des Bikeparks Osternohe 2011!!*​ Geplant ist die Öffnung für den 11./12./13.03.2011. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter bleibt weiterhin so freundlich und alle anfallenden Reparatur- und Aufräumarbeiten können rechtzeitig fertiggestellt werden.​ Bis bald,​ Euer Bikepark -Team Osternohe


Und für alle die Zeit(ich leider nicht) und Lust haben:


*Arbeitsdienst am Samstag, den 05.03.2011*​ An Alle, die gerne mithelfen wollen!​ Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Bergstation, bzw. im oberen Drittel der Freeride - Strecke, bei den Übungshindernissen. ​ Bitte, wenn vorhanden, Rechen und/oder Schaufel mitbringen.​
Ride On!


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. März 2011)

YIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 

Ich bin draußen, wenn offen ist!
Leider kann ich zum arbeiten net kommen, bin schon anderweitig zum arbeiten eingesetzt :-/


----------



## KonaJumper (3. März 2011)

Das sind mal die geilsten nachrichten bis jetzt in diesen jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoffe das wetter macht kein stress!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. März 2011)

Ja man freu mich. Mal schauen ob ich es zum budeln auch schaff.


----------



## nicerguy (4. März 2011)

Mahlzeit Dudes, also Osternohe geht steil, bedeutet Arbeitseinsatz am Samstag den 05.03.11 Beginn 0900 Uhr am oberen Parkplatz mit Werkzeug! Folgendes steht an: Streckenpflege (Äste, Laub weg, Shapen, Ausbessern usw), Wingbau (18 Meter Double mit Holzwing) etc. Ich würd mich freuen wenn ein paar Jungs und Mädels auftauchen und wir etwas wegschaffen. Für Verpflegung ist gesorgt!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. März 2011)

Ich komme mit paar Jungs.


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2011)

Würde gerne kommen, bin aber Skifahren, sry.

Hast du mal nähere Infos zur Wing, wo die hinkommt und vorallem was das überhaupt ist.. 18m Double hört sich schon mal richtig krank an?


----------



## Timotzki (5. März 2011)

So Wing ist fertig schaut mega aus!

@Ghost-Boy: wo warst du mit deinen Jungs?


Ich finds schon weng enttäuschend das da keiner kommt um zu helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (5. März 2011)

bilder?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2011)

sorry wollte ja aber is was privates dazwischen gekommen


----------



## Timotzki (5. März 2011)

Bilder kommen evtl im laufe der Woche mal schaun


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. März 2011)

Was erwartest Du? Das wäre wahrscheinlich was anderes gewesen, wenn das schon ein paar Tage früher bekannt gegeben wurden wäre.


----------



## Timotzki (5. März 2011)

Naja aber ich mein zwei Tage später könnte schon ein bisschen was drin stehen vllt auch ******** hab etz schon was vor aber wäre sonst gekommen.
Aber es ist doch immer so erst brüllen alle sie würden gerne helfen und es kommt eh keiner egal wie lang man vorher bescheid gibt.


----------



## _arGh_ (5. März 2011)

vielen ist es halt sicher auch zu blöd, für ein paar wurschtsemmeln oä den ganzen tag zu schaufeln..


----------



## marcie (6. März 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> vielen ist es halt sicher auch zu blöd, für ein paar wurschtsemmeln oä den ganzen tag zu schaufeln..



Und bei so einer Aussage koennte ich k..... Solche denen es zu bloed ist,profitieren von denen die sich den Arsch aufreißen. Wenn es die nicht gegeben haette, dann haette man in Osternohe Skifahren koennen und sonst nichts...


----------



## Voltage_FR (6. März 2011)

Sehr schön 

konnte leider nicht zum schaufeln kommen, weil ich anderweitig schon eingespannt war... :-/


----------



## _arGh_ (6. März 2011)

marcie schrieb:


> Und bei so einer Aussage koennte ich k..... Solche denen es zu bloed ist,profitieren von denen die sich den Arsch aufreißen. Wenn es die nicht gegeben haette, dann haette man in Osternohe Skifahren koennen und sonst nichts...


das ist/war doch nur als denkanstoss gedacht. 
manchmal sollte man die sachen halt auch von einer anderen warte aus betrachten. es gibt nicht nur die eine sichtweise..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. März 2011)

The Wing? Bilder? Öde! Video, besser Video HD *g*
Bitteschön!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12134/h
done first *g* sorry an die erbauer


----------



## _arGh_ (7. März 2011)

top!


----------



## lowfat (7. März 2011)

sehr schön! ich freue mich auf die eröffnung!
ich find's übrigens klasse, wie schnell ihr von ski auf bikepark umschaltet


----------



## hofschalk (7. März 2011)

nett...aber eher 1,8m double, als 18m


----------



## Timotzki (7. März 2011)

Naja wenn du die Wing überspringst dann sind es schon so 14 m


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. März 2011)

Geiles Ding <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (7. März 2011)

Hi, ich war nochnicht in Osternohe. Wie siehts da aus bzgl. Lift? Anker? Kann man da mit dem Wohnmobil auf dem Parkplatz übernachten?


----------



## Timotzki (8. März 2011)

Also Lift ist ein Schlepper. Ist aber kein Problem den Anker einfach hinter die sattelstütze und rauf gehts.
Übernachten am Parkplatz ist im normalfall auch kein problem.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (8. März 2011)

"Ist aber kein Problem den Anker einfach hinter die sattelstütze und rauf gehts."
wurde da was grundlegend überarbeitet? als ich da war haben sich einige leute beklagt das der bügel ziemlich oft wegrutscht...


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. März 2011)

Kein Problem mit dem Anker. Ich kenne es (liebe es aber nicht) aus Bad Wildbad. Wird schon gehen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (9. März 2011)

Stellt euch net an, runter kommt ihr auch ohne gehhilfe ^^ am geißkopf das selbe, schlepplift ist doppelt so schnell und fast keiner steht an, um so besser für die die nicht 100% bewegungslegastheniker sind *g*


----------



## Priest0r (9. März 2011)

+ in osternohe hält dir noch jemand den bügel passend hin, also alles gut


----------



## Tabibuschua (9. März 2011)

Ich empfehle, Stück Fahrrad-Schlauch oder Maxxis-Mantel um die Sattelstütze wickeln bzw. mit Kabelbindern dran zu machen. Seither ist mir der Bügel (ich wieg 110kg und grad bei schweren Kalibern haut der T Bügel gerne ab) nie wieder davongezischt 
Wenns gar net klappen sollte, gibts noch die "DrübersteigTechnik"...
Und: nettes neues Obstacle! 
Danke an alle Budler & Mithelfer!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2011)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> Ich empfehle, Stück Fahrrad-Schlauch oder Maxxis-Mantel um die Sattelstütze wickeln bzw. mit Kabelbindern dran zu machen. Seither ist mir der Bügel (ich wieg 110kg und grad bei schweren Kalibern haut der T Bügel gerne ab) nie wieder davongezischt
> Wenns gar net klappen sollte, gibts noch die "DrübersteigTechnik"...
> Und: nettes neues Obstacle!
> Danke an alle Budler & Mithelfer!



Ganz wichtig...nur Maxxis Reifen
Bei ganz steilen Liften 40a nehmen...außer im Winter

G.


----------



## osarias (9. März 2011)

Na hoffentlich macht das Wetter am Wochenende mit!!!!
Bikes sind vorbereitet,...., juhu


----------



## TiSpOkEs (9. März 2011)

Mein Roco hat sich evtl letztes WE verabschieded als wir das Video vom Wing gemacht hatten. Heute mal ne Runde ausfahren und schaun ob ich das Problem beheben kann.
Maxxis Tri Compound soll das beste sein für Liftbetrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (9. März 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Maxxis Tri Compound soll das beste sein für Liftbetrieb


oder du tackerst ein stück skihose an die sattelstütze. das ist der natürlich lebensraum von liftbügeln...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (9. März 2011)

omg ich hab gerade den "gefällt mir"-button gesucht ^^


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> oder du tackerst ein stück skihose an die sattelstütze. das ist der natürlich lebensraum von liftbügeln...





G.


----------



## Voltage_FR (9. März 2011)

Die ONOher haben eh schon ein Stück Reifen am Bügel von daher kein Problem 
Freu mich schon, werd am Samstag draußen sein.
Wen wird man so treffen ?


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. März 2011)

ich werde voraussichtlich von fr (abend)-so mit zwei Kollegen mit dem Womo da sein.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2011)

ich bin auch das ganze weekend da juhu


----------



## deorsum (9. März 2011)

ich auch


----------



## ActionGourmet (9. März 2011)

auch Campen?
Wäre klasse wenn ich mal Dein Devinci fahren bzw. rollen dürfte. Steht bei mir im Moment ganz oben auf der Wunschliste!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. März 2011)

ne habs ja nicht weit. kannst du gerne machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (10. März 2011)

Bin auchda! @ghostboy waren wir zusammen in spicak?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (10. März 2011)

ich glaub schon ja. Deine zwei Kollegen hab ich vor paar wochen mal am buck gesehn.
Hast doch nen YT oder?


----------



## Tabibuschua (10. März 2011)

Für die die es noch nicht wissen:
Der Bikepark Osternohe hat jetzt auch eine eigene Facebook-Seite:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002137334852 (vom Liftbetreiber betrieben ;] )
Ich werd Sa wohl nur mit Hardtail und/oder Kamera da sein, meine Avid Code Bremsen zicken rum, nach der Winterpause null Druckpunkt... grrr!


----------



## ARES3001 (10. März 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> ich glaub schon ja. Deine zwei Kollegen hab ich vor paar wochen mal am buck gesehn.
> Hast doch nen YT oder?



Yess ich hab das yt! Na dann bis samstag!


----------



## boulderro (10. März 2011)

Wenns morgn bissl nießelt - ist dann trotzdem offen? Die neuen Brettln ham ja bestimmt noch genug grip, heißt ja net Schneckenlohe.?


----------



## actafool (10. März 2011)

boulderro schrieb:


> Wenns morgn bissl nießelt - ist dann trotzdem offen? Die neuen Brettln ham ja bestimmt noch genug grip, heißt ja net Schneckenlohe.?



Eröffnung ist Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (10. März 2011)

actafool schrieb:


> Eröffnung ist Samstag



woher weißt du das? Dachte die wollen am Fr. aufmachen?


----------



## _arGh_ (10. März 2011)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## osarias (11. März 2011)

Jetzt wäre langsam mal eine verbindliche Info bzgl. morgen angebracht!
Will ja morgen nicht ankommen und feststellen das doch nicht offen ist,...


----------



## Priest0r (11. März 2011)

osarias schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre langsam mal eine verbindliche Info bzgl. morgen angebracht!
> Will ja morgen nicht ankommen und feststellen das doch nicht offen ist,...





Kinder, wo bleibt euer Anstand?

Mein Internet hat 24/7 geöffnet, deins nicht?

Was ist wenn die jetzt schreiben: alles cool, kommt morgen vorbei! 

es dann nachts aber fett regnet?

Im Internet ists eigentlich nicht anders als auf der Strecke.
Auch dort sollte man erst gucken / denken und dann fahren

Hier würde es ausreichen nachzudenken bevor ihr in die Tasten haut, aber naja...


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. März 2011)

Ihr Stresser immer ey ^^
Seid doch froh, dass ÜBERHAUPT die Möglichkeit der (Er)Öffnung besteht, jetzt schon! 
Und grad ihr Frankenwöschtl, ihr habts doch die geringste Anfahrt von allen.
Einfach morgen früh kucken ob Ampel grün. Oder wenn ihr gar keine Ruhe habt, ruft halt mal auf der Lifthotline an :]

edit: Priest0r war schneller ;]


----------



## osarias (11. März 2011)

Komm heute nacht erst um 23Uhr von einer Dienstreise zurück und lasse all meine Sachen von nem Kumpel mit vorbereiten, das möchte ich natürlich nur machen wenn es sich auch lohnt! ;-)
Aber geh mal einfach davon aus,...  Sehen uns morgen!!


----------



## Priest0r (11. März 2011)

Das Wetter kann man nunmal schwer beeinflussen.
Ich esse selbstverständlich komplett auf, an mir liegts also nicht


----------



## Tibibike (11. März 2011)

Vielleicht kann ich meine Eltern überreden mit meinem Bruder und mir am Samstag zum Bikepark zu fahren...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. März 2011)

Es ist grün.


----------



## EraZeR (11. März 2011)

Wär cool wenn morgen dann gleich jemand berichtet wies mim Boden aussieht.

Weil auf der Hp steht weich und tief, also ob das fahrbar is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (11. März 2011)

wieso sollts nicht fahrbar sein??

freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## EraZeR (11. März 2011)

haben ne relativ weite anfahrt und deswegen wollen wir dann nicht nur wild durch den schlamm pflügen


----------



## deorsum (11. März 2011)

achso ok

ne, ich denk das wird nicht so schlimm
geregnet hats auch nicht, also wird schon passen

wann willst du kommen gleich morgen?


----------



## Saddamchen (11. März 2011)

@all: Aber nicht gleich wieder wie die Lemminge gemeinsam von den höchsten Klippen stürzen gell !!!!
Sonnst gibt es hier wieder zwei Wochen lang wieder zu hoch, zu weit, zu steil, zu hell,  zu dunkel, zuwasweißichwas Diskussionen!!


----------



## nicerguy (11. März 2011)

Ihr braucht keine Schlammreifen, der Boden ist trocken und griffig, einzig unten am Lifthaus ist es etwas feucht.


----------



## _arGh_ (11. März 2011)

danke für die info!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (11. März 2011)

naja war letzten sonntag auch gut fahrbar. Aber noch sehr griffig. Reifen waren voll, aber auch sehr von der landung vom wing. Shores ware 1a befahrbar, wallride auch.

Edit: wie die dh aussieht weiß ich net, waren nur auf der fr.


----------



## Tabibuschua (12. März 2011)

also heut waren nicht zu viele Leute am Start, aber gut was los! :] 
Die Strecken waren echt gut trocken, bis auf die unteren beiden Wiesenteile. Achtung, an der DH hamm se 2 Stellen komplett verändert! 
ps: Käskoung&Wienerle wie immer saugut geschmeckt :]


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. März 2011)

Gabs heut wieder so viel Stürze, wie beim letzten Saisonstart? Bin am Überlegen, morgen mal mit dem Tourenrad vorbei zu schauen, da mir die Gabel vom Downhiller fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (12. März 2011)

Wär dieses Wochenende auch gern gekommen, aber ohne Dämpfer fährt sich's schlecht...dann halt nächste Woche.

Was wurde denn auf'm Downhill verändert?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. März 2011)

Ich schaffs diese Woche noch nicht bin aber nächste am Start.
Wäre schonmal cool wenn jemand Bilder von allen neuen Teilen machen kann. Also neue Sprünge und neue Streckenabschnitte.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> Gabs heut wieder so viel Stürze, wie beim letzten Saisonstart? Bin am Überlegen, morgen mal mit dem Tourenrad vorbei zu schauen, da mir die Gabel vom Downhiller fehlt.



ne, erstaunlicherweise war's absolut ruhig. Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass gar keine Bergwacht am Start war


----------



## DH. (12. März 2011)

Wir werden Morgen auch mit am Start sein  !


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. März 2011)

Schee wars bei euch oben!


----------



## KonaJumper (12. März 2011)

Echt schee wars heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (13. März 2011)

Gibt's Fotos von denen die welche gemacht haben?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. März 2011)

so ... dann wollen wir mal heute


----------



## TimNbg (13. März 2011)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von gestern die ein Freund gemacht hat. (nicht viele aber ein zwei gute dabei)

http://www.mediafire.com/?6a9okxa19or6r9a


----------



## _evolution_ (13. März 2011)

link geht ned...


----------



## actafool (13. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> link geht ned...



geht


----------



## _evolution_ (13. März 2011)

ok, jetz gehts.
aber kann mir jetz jemand erklären, wie man das gezipte zeug öffnet?


----------



## Tabibuschua (13. März 2011)

Bilder von den neuen Sachen habe ich gemacht,...lade die später mal hoch. Abgeschossen hat sich kaum einer am Sa,das war besser als letztes Jahr.


----------



## peter.gunz (13. März 2011)

jo super war heute. neues gap geht super, nur ersten versuch vergessen wir lieber mal.


----------



## z3ro (13. März 2011)

War heut ein super Tag, Wetter hat auch gehalten.

Ride on


----------



## deorsum (13. März 2011)

ja war ein hammer tag heute, gestern auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. März 2011)

Jop, nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm und keine Bergwachteinsätze, einzig nen bisschen voll war's, aber was solls ist ja der einzige Park der schon offen hat.


----------



## Meiki (13. März 2011)

war schön heute, bis aufs hochschieben bei liftausfall 

hoffentlich gehts nächstes wochenende wieder


----------



## oidewuidsau (13. März 2011)

cooler park, hatt richtig spass gemacht heute


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. März 2011)

deorsum schrieb:


> ja war ein hammer tag heute, gestern auch



was hast du denn noch angestellt gestern am späten Nachmittag? Hatte dich unten am DH sitzen sehen?


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

ich hab den vorbau nach dem bachsprung gekillt, irgendwie


----------



## DH. (14. März 2011)

Der Tag gestern hat mal mega bock gemacht. ! Das mit dem Liftausfall war ja nicht so toll, aber naja, man soll nicht mekern. Schließlich ist es der einzige Park der offen hat!


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. März 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ne, erstaunlicherweise war's absolut ruhig. Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass gar keine Bergwacht am Start war



Stimmt so nicht ganz 
Es gab innerhalb von 3 Minuten mindestens 5 Stürze...
Allesamt unten im Auslauf von der Freeride, den Anfang hab ich gemacht.
Wollte bzw hab den kleinen Sprung gemacht und bei der Landung hats mir in dem Matsch es VR weggezogen...bin ca 10m gerutscht und hab ein schönes Schlammbad genommen.
Es gingen aber alle Stürze ohne Verletzungen aus.


----------



## _evolution_ (14. März 2011)

bei meiner ersten fahrt am samstag warns glaub ich in ner halben minute mindestens 5 stürze wegen dem fiesen schlamm unten, mit dem anfangs keiner rechnet, weils ja oben so schön trocken ist^^
dabei is bei meiner schwester gleich noch der bremshebel zu bruch gegangen, hätt ned sein müssn. aber was will ma machen...


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

dann wart ihr das mit dem nox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> bei meiner ersten fahrt am samstag warns glaub ich in ner halben minute mindestens 5 stürze wegen dem fiesen schlamm unten, mit dem anfangs keiner rechnet, weils ja oben so schön trocken ist^^
> dabei is bei meiner schwester gleich noch der bremshebel zu bruch gegangen, hätt ned sein müssn. aber was will ma machen...



ca. 20 meter am Arsch rutschen wars aber wert!


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. März 2011)

Ja, die waren das mit dem Nox.

Es warn wirklich innerhalb kürzester Zeit viele Stürze.
wenns ner am arsch gwesen wäre -.-
bin iwie saudumm auf da seite/rücken grutscht bzw vorher halt drauf knallt...merk ich etz no, obwohl ich voll mit schmerzmitteln bin (wenn auch wegen was anderem..)


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

ok

naja der boden war jetzt aber nicht so schlimm am samstag
der liftausfall war ein bisschen nervig


----------



## Voltage_FR (14. März 2011)

Ganz am Anfang wars unten brutal!
Da war der Boden wie Schmierseife, deswegen hats da auch reihenweiße Fahrer gelegt.
Auf der restlichen Strecke war der Boden top


----------



## heifisch (14. März 2011)

Also ich war auch am Sonntag ganz froh, dass noch meine Wetties vom Winter drauf waren


----------



## deorsum (14. März 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Ganz am Anfang wars unten brutal!
> Da war der Boden wie Schmierseife, deswegen hats da auch reihenweiße Fahrer gelegt.
> Auf der restlichen Strecke war der Boden top



mit den richtigen reifen ging das schon
oben wars perfekt vom boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (14. März 2011)

wisst ihr ob nächste WE auch geöffnet ist? die Öffnungszeiten stehen noch vom letzten WE dort


----------



## heifisch (14. März 2011)

Wird sich die Woche zeigen, das Wetter soll zumindest schlechter werden gegen Ende der Woche..


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (14. März 2011)

Alles klar danke für die schnell Antwort


----------



## Tabibuschua (15. März 2011)

so, neues Album neues Glück!
Hier ein paar wenige Bilder vom Eröffnungssamstag:
http://dragdim.unreality.de/gallery/?aid=10
u.a. Aufnahmen vom neuen Obstacle auf der Spielwiese/Lichtung (6621) und den 2 veränderten Teilen der DH Strecke (um 6676-6686).

um die große Ansicht der Bilder zu erhalten, einfach auf den grünen Pfeil oder das Blatt mit der Lupe klicken!

viel Spaß damit ;]


----------



## TiSpOkEs (15. März 2011)

danke für 6627


----------



## osarias (16. März 2011)

Danke für Pic 6601, schön getroffen und mitgezogen,..., Habs gleich mal in mein Fotoalbum unter Osternohe abgelegt! .-)


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. März 2011)

jau, deins war glücklicherweise eines der scharfen Fotos ;]
Bitte gern geschehen.
Ich lade derzeit wieder die alten Galerien mit hoch, DH Meisterschaft 2010 beispielsweise etc.
Die Performance der Galerie ist leider nicht immer genial. Falls es nicht geht, einfach neu laden oder später nochmal versuchen.
Und es gilt, wie immer: Bilder frei Schnauze geschossen, unbearbeitet, kosten nix, zur freien Verfügung :] viel Spaß damit :]


----------



## heifisch (16. März 2011)

Und von mir ein allgemeines Danke, nicht für ein bestimmtes Bild


----------



## visionthing (17. März 2011)

Gibt es auch Fotos vom Sonntag? Hab doch des öfteren mal in ein Objektiv geblickt. 
Wir haben am Nachmittag ein paar Abfahrten mit der Contour gefilmt evtl. hilft es ja auch dem ein oder anderen einen Eindruck von den Strecken zu bekommen.
Uns hat es übrigens allen richtig gut gefallen und sind doch sehr froh das Osternohe als erstes aufgemacht hat, sonst wären wir wohl nie auf diesen schönen Bikepark aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## biker-wug (18. März 2011)

Schönes Video, wenn ich das so sehe, kann ich auch als Bikepark Anfänger mal nach Osternohe fahren.

@all: Kann man in Osternohe eigentlich auch unter der Woche fahren, auch wenn kein Liftbetrieb ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (18. März 2011)

Warum sollte man nicht fahren können?


----------



## zuspät (18. März 2011)

theoretisch schon. aber man darf nicht!!! und ich denke man sollte das auch respektieren


----------



## biker-wug (18. März 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> theoretisch schon. aber man darf nicht!!! und ich denke man sollte das auch respektieren



Genau das war die Frage, ob das gern oder eher ungern gesehen ist!!

Daran hindern können sie einen, indem sie an Northshores und zwischen engen Bäumen usw. Ketten spannen, sprich die Strecken sozusagen absperren.


----------



## zuspät (18. März 2011)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/images/stories/pdf/agb.pdf

lesen und nein man sollte es nicht machen, schließlich wollen wir alle was von dem park haben, daher denk ich wäre es sinnvoll sich an die agbs zu halten.


----------



## heifisch (18. März 2011)

Du hast ne PN, biker-wug


----------



## biker-wug (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## kenRockwell (19. März 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Fotos vom Sonntag? Hab doch des öfteren mal in ein Objektiv geblickt.
> Wir haben am Nachmittag ein paar Abfahrten mit der Contour gefilmt evtl. hilft es ja auch dem ein oder anderen einen Eindruck von den Strecken zu bekommen.
> Uns hat es übrigens allen richtig gut gefallen und sind doch sehr froh das Osternohe als erstes aufgemacht hat, sonst wären wir wohl nie auf diesen schönen Bikepark aufmerksam geworden.


wenn du meins meinst,nein,ich halte meine cam immer hoch,aber abdrücken nur bei personen die ich kenne


----------



## kenRockwell (19. März 2011)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> so, neues Album neues Glück!
> Hier ein paar wenige Bilder vom Eröffnungssamstag:
> http://dragdim.unreality.de/gallery/?aid=10
> u.a. Aufnahmen vom neuen Obstacle auf der Spielwiese/Lichtung (6621) und den 2 veränderten Teilen der DH Strecke (um 6676-6686).
> ...



lange warst nicht da?vor 3 schon heimwärts?


----------



## Tabibuschua (19. März 2011)

Joup joup,hatte noch anderes vor  werde aber wenn mein Bike wieder startklar ist sicher mal wieder selbst fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (19. März 2011)

Morgen ist oooooooooooooooooooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2011)

jep bin am start


----------



## Mithras (20. März 2011)

is aber noch mega Matschig .. vor allem unten vorm Lift...


----------



## freeride-jon (20. März 2011)

Ist der Lift in den Ferien eigentlich unter der Woche in Betrieb, sprich darf mann dann unter der Woche auch fahren?


----------



## Voltage_FR (20. März 2011)

Nein, ausschließlich Wochenend-Betrieb 

War heute ein traumhafter Tag. Ideal um meine neue Forke testzufahren


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. März 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> War heute ein traumhafter Tag. Ideal um meine neue Forke testzufahren



Dito 
Sauviel nette leut kennengelernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (21. März 2011)

heir was kleines vom sonntag


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. März 2011)

naja haha ne past schon war schön der tag


----------



## freeride-jon (22. März 2011)

Sehr geil  und au die musik 
In den Osterferien statten wir dem Bikepark auch mal nen Besuch ab


----------



## caiman83 (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank für die Videos. Ziehe bald von Hamburg in den östlichen Speckgürtel von nürnberg - werde dann auch mal im Park vorbeischauen - sofern Ihr nen Jungen vom platten Land fahren lasst... 
Beste Grüße


----------



## heifisch (23. März 2011)

Ne, des geht mal garnicht klar, du darfst nur unten am Lift rollern.. auf plattem Boden! 
Ne Spaß, (baldiges) willkommen in franken und viel spaß in osternohe!


----------



## Timotzki (24. März 2011)

Osternohe öffnet morgen von 14-18 uhr


----------



## JansonJanson (25. März 2011)

"Hallo,
wegen des vorhergesagten guten Wetters und der vielen Anfragen per Mail und Facebook öffnen wir unseren Bikepark am Freitag, den 25.03.2011 von 14.00 bis 18.00 Uhr.
Bitte weitersagen!
Bis dann
Petra
Team Bikepark Osternohe GbR"

Zitat aus Newsletter Email ...  have fun leutz


----------



## manticora (26. März 2011)

Halllo,
ich war gestern dort, geiles Wetter, kein Matsch, kaum Leute. Also Ideal für meinen ersten Ride diese Saison. Hat Spaß gemacht)
Da Knöt


----------



## peter.gunz (26. März 2011)

Strecken sind supertrocken, matschreifen können daheim bleiben


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. März 2011)

hoffentlich bleibt das so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (26. März 2011)

wie siehts morgen aus? wetter sagt ja teilweise regen..?


----------



## DasMatti (26. März 2011)

so standard-frage: wo gibts die fotos?


----------



## freakezoid (26. März 2011)

ich bin morgen das erste mal dort und kanns garnimmer erwarten 
Und das wetter muss gut werden 

Wird man dort als "anfänger" eigentlich gedulded?


----------



## deorsum (26. März 2011)

DasMatti schrieb:


> so standard-frage: wo gibts die fotos?


würd mich auch interessieren



mit osternohe machst du nichts falsch 
ich hoff auch, dass das wetter passt


----------



## kenRockwell (26. März 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> Strecken sind supertrocken, matschreifen können daheim bleiben



sauber,aber mich das nächstemal mitnehmen.


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (27. März 2011)

Bilder?


----------



## Capic Biker (27. März 2011)

Also wenn jemand gestern dort war und Bilder gemacht hat meldet euch doch bitte mal hatte leider keinen der dabei war um paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## heifisch (27. März 2011)

Da hier alle nach Bildern schreien: Nen Kumpel von mir war gestern mit Filmkamera und Foto in Osternohe, die Bilder kommen im Laufe des Tages/der Woche und die Videos zusammenhängend, wenn sie geschnitten sind


----------



## casiosv (27. März 2011)

Mein kumpel war auch gestern mitm foto unterwegs, allerdings bloß auf der dh. Wenn ich die bilder habe, lade ich sie ins album und geb bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (27. März 2011)

fotos, fotos, wer hat fotos?
war heute n geiler tag.. super trocken, lift ging später dann ziemlich zäh weil so viel los war..
aber ich hab mir gedacht ich seh ned richtig, hat der doch glatt die neue wing gedoubled


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2011)

wer?


----------



## _evolution_ (27. März 2011)

keine ahnung^^
typ mit nem zumbi F44 in raw, grünes outfit..
später hams angeblich noch zwei andere gemcht, hab ich aber ned gesehn..


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2011)

ah ok dann weis ich bescheid, krass.


----------



## casiosv (27. März 2011)

wenns das raw zumbi mit lila elox war, dann wars der timo pries...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2011)

yes. Gibts Bilder davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _evolution_ (27. März 2011)

dann war der das wohl, ja. irre.


----------



## _evolution_ (27. März 2011)

bilder? wo?


----------



## ecbguerilla (27. März 2011)

Ich hätte gedacht das 2011 Demo ist noch was besonderes, aber in Onohe waren ja bestimmt.... 15 2011 Demos...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2011)

der golf unter den bikes


----------



## heifisch (27. März 2011)

kann ghost-boy nur zustimmen


----------



## _arGh_ (27. März 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> der golf unter den bikes


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. März 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> der golf unter den bikes



das 2011 YT


----------



## S*P*J (27. März 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> das 2011 YT



nööö, glaub ehr das ist der Lada unter den Bikes


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. März 2011)

haha


----------



## kenRockwell (28. März 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> nööö, glaub ehr das ist der Lada unter den Bikes


eher schrott auf zwei rädern.da fahr ich lieber nen ordentlich dh mit dem cityhopper,da hab ich wenigstens noch aweng fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (28. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> fotos, fotos, wer hat fotos?
> war heute n geiler tag.. super trocken, lift ging später dann ziemlich zäh weil so viel los war..
> aber ich hab mir gedacht ich seh ned richtig, hat der doch glatt die neue wing gedoubled



gierig nach bilder?ich komm nächstes we auch mal vorbei,darfst dann gerne pro bild 0,50 zahlen


----------



## wutknubbel (28. März 2011)

Kleines Helmcam-Video von uns am letzten Samstag


----------



## _evolution_ (28. März 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> gierig nach bilder?ich komm nächstes we auch mal vorbei,darfst dann gerne pro bild 0,50 zahlen


 
nene, war so ernst ned gemeint^^
und so wichtig sind mir die bilder auch nicht, dass ich was dafür bezahle..
will jetz aber nicht wieder die "teure Fotos" diskussion auslösen.
aber sollte ich mal fotografieren, gibts das zeug für lau. von bikern für biker


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. März 2011)

Bild vom Doublen!


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (28. März 2011)

Respekt!


----------



## _evolution_ (28. März 2011)

allerdings!
sieht aber hier iwie unspektakulär aus, wenn mann live dabei war 
im ernst, der junge hat eier!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. März 2011)

hammer hart!


----------



## heifisch (28. März 2011)

Sehr krasse aktion!


----------



## Ketchyp (28. März 2011)

Sehr nice - ist ja wie damals, da musste er auch überall runter und drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (28. März 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bild vom Doublen!




Selten so was krasses gesehen 

War gestern das erste mal da und hätt nicht gedacht dass der Park gleich soo geil ist - super Job haben die Leute da gemacht! 

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## DasMatti (29. März 2011)

gibts jetzt dann mal die bilder?
bin mir sicher das ich paar mal erwischt wurde...


----------



## kenRockwell (29. März 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> nene, war so ernst ned gemeint^^
> und so wichtig sind mir die bilder auch nicht, dass ich was dafür bezahle..
> will jetz aber nicht wieder die "teure Fotos" diskussion auslösen.
> aber sollte ich mal fotografieren, gibts das zeug für lau. von bikern für biker



ja so jetzt auch für lau,aber nächste bayrische wird diesmal geld abgeknüpft.


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)

nicht so drängeln - hab auhc noch was anderes zu tun..

leider sind beim upload nen paar bilder verschwunden und allzuviele bilder sinds auch nicht - trotzdem viel spaß! Osternohe 26.3.2011


----------



## deorsum (29. März 2011)

einmal hast du mich erwischt


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)

die bilder sind nicht von mir, sondern von nem kumpel 
sach doch mal auf welchem bild, dann weiß ich wie du aussiehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0unt3r (29. März 2011)

yeah bin auch drauf 
Bild 34 ^^


----------



## deorsum (29. März 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> die bilder sind nicht von mir, sondern von nem kumpel
> sach doch mal auf welchem bild, dann weiß ich wie du aussiehst


ah ok
bild 13


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)

und um das ganze zu erweitern, ich bin z.b. auf bild 46 drauf


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. März 2011)

das bild von der wing hab ich gemacht und zwei aus bayreuth sind gleich hinterher bzw sogar vorraus gesprungen ich versuch gleich mal die bilder hochzuladen
dumme frage wie lad ich hier bilder direkt in den thread


----------



## heifisch (29. März 2011)

wenn du sie hier im fotoalbum hochlädst, auf "BB-Code einblenden" klicken und dann diesen hier einfügen


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. März 2011)




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. März 2011)




----------



## actafool (29. März 2011)

Auf der Osternohe-Gesichtsbuchseite ist auch ein Video dazu.
Ordentlich!


----------



## hg1 (29. März 2011)

Kann man das auch hier verlinken? Für diejenigen welchen, die nicht im Fratzenbuch aktiv sind?


----------



## _evolution_ (30. März 2011)

das video ist direkt auf facebook hochgeladen. kann nur anschauen, wer auch registriert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (30. März 2011)

vieleicht geht es ja doch?
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1697593718750


----------



## oidewuidsau (30. März 2011)

nee leider nicht....


----------



## freakezoid (30. März 2011)

Hammer video!


----------



## heifisch (30. März 2011)

der kommentar: 





> anzünden und drüberspringen wäre doch geil :-D


----------



## freeride-jon (31. März 2011)

Das Video is mächtig


----------



## osarias (31. März 2011)

Wie geil der kommentiert,...


----------



## _evolution_ (31. März 2011)

so, das wochenende rückt in greifbare nähe 
wer is alles da am samstag?
ich werd den ganzen tag am start sein.


----------



## deorsum (31. März 2011)

ja hier 
samstag und sonntag


----------



## heifisch (31. März 2011)

sonntag - sofern offen ist  bei uns regnets schon den ganzen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (31. März 2011)

ab morgen soll das wetter richtig gut werden


----------



## heifisch (31. März 2011)

na das klingt doch gut


----------



## freakezoid (31. März 2011)

Bin auch samstag und sonntag dort 
Bis zu 24°C sind gemeldet!!!


----------



## heifisch (31. März 2011)

wow, vorsommer sozusagen 


dann hoff ich mal, dass mein neues jersey noch ankommt, im pulli verbrutzelt ich ja dann


----------



## DasMatti (31. März 2011)

wieso gibts jetzt immer noch keinen link zu den bildern?
da haben doch genug leute dran intresee, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## heifisch (31. März 2011)

1. ist das ganz meine sache, ob ich die bilder einstelle, nach deinen posts würde ich das sicher nicht machen
2. befindet sich bereits auf der letzen seite ein link zu den bildern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatti (1. April 2011)

ohh.... ist dir ne laus über die leber gelaufen?


----------



## mät__ (1. April 2011)

Damn it: heute (1.4.) ist zu!


----------



## Maeggus (1. April 2011)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


>



Wo trifft er wieder auf dem Boden auf


----------



## Priest0r (1. April 2011)

im idealfall in der landung links am bildanfang


----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2011)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Wo trifft er wieder auf dem Boden auf


das is die perspektive und so..


----------



## _evolution_ (1. April 2011)

wie schautsn aus mitm wetter? is morgen offen?


----------



## deorsum (1. April 2011)

wenns nicht nochmal stark regnet ist wahrscheinlich offen


----------



## heifisch (1. April 2011)

DasMatti schrieb:


> ohh.... ist dir ne laus über die leber gelaufen?



ne, mich nervts bloß wenn man mich drängelt, ich mein, hab ja auch noch anderes zu tun  alles ganz easy


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2011)

Evtl bin ich am Sonntag dorten


----------



## kenRockwell (1. April 2011)

morgen nachmittag bin ich mit nem guten kerl dort unterwaygswerde wieder fotos machen,aber aus respekt zu unbekannten,werde ich wohl nicht jeden fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2011)

hatten wir uns nicht drauf geeignet, dass hier keiner mehr mit sand schmeisst?


----------



## kenRockwell (1. April 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> hatten wir uns nicht drauf geeignet, dass hier keiner mehr mit sand schmeisst?



meinst mich?mir is doch das sowas von ladde was ihr ausgemacht habt und was nicht.und du hast hier in dem forum schonmal gar nichts zu sagen.


----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2011)

merkste was?


----------



## _arGh_ (1. April 2011)

keine angst, du brabbelst dich hier nur selber voll..


----------



## KonaJumper (1. April 2011)

Was geht den hier ab???


----------



## _evolution_ (1. April 2011)

back to topic!!


----------



## KonaRider1 (1. April 2011)

schon, seid mal bisschen freundlicher zueinander!!!
wir sind doch alle zivilisierte menschen und können normal miteinander sprechen/schreiben


----------



## _evolution_ (1. April 2011)

...und über sinnvolle themen 
wie schauts aus, wann wird die ampel für morgen grün?


----------



## kletteraffe (2. April 2011)

Grüner gehts nicht 
Das wird griptastisch morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (2. April 2011)

heißt das also: grün - grüner - osternohe?!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. April 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> vieleicht geht es ja doch?
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1697593718750



Wollts hier hochladen aber IBC sagt das das Format MP4 direkt von der GoPro HD ungültig ist. Zum schneiden zu faul gewesen. Habs extra für alle freigegeben, ohne Facebook gehts auch. 

http://www.facebook.com/v/1697593718750

Der Link sollte gehn. Leider bad quali, ich lads bei wunsch nochmal auf YT oder direkt zum downloaden, hoch.


----------



## v10rider (2. April 2011)

wie waren heute die verhältnisse in Osternohe ? trocken ? oder doch noch matschig ?

ride on

flo


----------



## manticora (2. April 2011)

...möchte sagen es war "griffig"... matschig war es nicht!
Knut


----------



## TimNbg (2. April 2011)

Morgens im unteren Bereich sehr rutschig, ab mittag war es gut fahrbar.


----------



## manticora (2. April 2011)

Ja Tim, so seh ich das auch Ab mittag gut fahrbar, was man aber vom Lift nicht behaupten konnte...
Knut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg1 (2. April 2011)

Hatte ja auch viel zu tun heute, der Lift...


----------



## freakezoid (3. April 2011)

heut auch...zu viel


----------



## S*P*J (4. April 2011)

beste Action vom Samstag 

http://www.abload.de/img/ug0b9bc33bmc.gif


----------



## lowfat (4. April 2011)

daumen:


----------



## JansonJanson (4. April 2011)

hehe nice 1  

not exit genommen ...


----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

war am sonntag auch da, weiß jemand was da passiert is ?


----------



## freakezoid (4. April 2011)

Nein leider nicht hab ihn nur liegen sehen bin aber weiter weil da schon viele leute standen, und später war der krankenwagen da. Gehts ihm gut?


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (4. April 2011)

kumpel meinte sah nach schlüsselbein


----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

naja hoffen wir dass er so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs bike kommt 
wer is nächstes we am start?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. April 2011)

angeblich sei er zu weit nach links gesprungen, und  ist dannach gegen einen Baum gefahren... lenker in die rippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (4. April 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> angeblich sei er zu weit nach links gesprungen, und  ist dannach gegen einen Baum gefahren... lenker in die rippen



andere behaupten,er sei zu hoch und zu weit gesprungen.anschliessend mit der schulter das brett zerschlagen.oder war am sonntag wieder was?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. April 2011)

Ich jedenfalls meinte den Sonntag. Jedenfalls mal gute Besserung an beide!


----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

ja ich mein auch sonntag


----------



## manticora (4. April 2011)

An welcher Stelle ist das am Sonntag (und auch das am Samstag) passiert?
Knut


----------



## freakezoid (4. April 2011)

Das am sonntag war im ersten streckenabschnitt der freeride strecke direkt nach der northshore die sich in 3 teilt.


----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

das war am großen krokodil


----------



## _evolution_ (4. April 2011)

das am samstag war auf der neuen "wing" oder wie sich das teil schimpft...
derjenige muss zu weit gesprungen sein und dann mittig aufm holz gelandet sein.
3cm dickes brett mit der schulter "zerschmettert", wie da die schulter aussieht, will ich garnicht wissen.. gute besserung jedenfalls!


----------



## stephan- (4. April 2011)

Gute Besserung an den, der da beim Krokogap lag, als die Sanitäter vor Ort waren. Hoffe es war nichts schlimmes.



Edit: Okay, schon in vollem Gange, hätte mal vor dem Posten lesen sollen - ich meine den vom Sonntag, der da lag.


----------



## lowfat (4. April 2011)

das gleiche war am Eröffnungswochehende. da ist einer zu weit gesprungen, auf der wing gestürzt und am ende von der kante runtergefallen. zum glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert. er ist gleich wieder aufgestanden und ist sie dann sauber gefahren. respekt! ich hatte danach jedenfalls keine lust mehr...

gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

ambesten überspringt man das wingteil gleich 
dann knallt man nicht auf die bretter


----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

das hat sonntag ja auch wieder nen kranker gemacht, sah ziemlich knapp aus. aber echt fetten respekt!


----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

wenn einer vorfährt, der es schonmal geschafft hat, is es glaub ich nich so schlimm  weil man ja dann die geschwindigkeit hat um es zu schaffen


----------



## Timotzki (4. April 2011)

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum die Leute einfach voll anblasen und dann in den Gegenhang krachen.
Man sollte sich einfach mal anschauen wie schnell andere Leute über das Hinderniss fahren dann würde es nicht so viele Unfälle geben!


----------



## DasMatti (4. April 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> das gleiche war am Eröffnungswochehende. da ist einer zu weit gesprungen, auf der wing gestürzt und am ende von der kante runtergefallen. zum glück ist nichts schlimmeres passiert. er ist gleich wieder aufgestanden und ist sie dann sauber gefahren. respekt! ich hatte danach jedenfalls keine lust mehr...
> 
> gute besserung!



die wing ist einfach zu kurz. bin da auch schon aus versehen in den 2. absprung gesprungen...
es is zu kurz das man schön durchkommt und auch nicht lang genug, das keiner versucht drüber zuspringen...das is halt gleich noch gefährlich.

Ich find eh das Osternohe zu den gefährlichsten Parks überhaupt gehört. Einerseits weil viele Hindernisse einfach unterschätzt werden...und viele fahrer sich selbst überschätzen.
Hab noch nie so viele CCler mit Rennradhelmen in einem Park gesehn..... Das ist eine gefährliche Mischung.


----------



## dave m (4. April 2011)

Das Problem bei dem Unfall am Samstag war wahrscheinlich einfach dass direkt vor dem Sturz einer aus der Truppe grade noch am Absprung gestoppt hat weil er wohl zu langsam gewesen wär. Der Nächste wollte wohl etwas schneller machen und hats übertrieben (nur meine Meinung / Beobachtung).

Aber dafür dass der wirklich n Brett zerschlagen hat stand er dann ziemlich grade, wenn auch verwirrt da! Ich dacht der hätt nur nen Schock und Prellungen (hab den Aufschlag nur gehört).
Auf diesem Weg mal GUTE BESSERUNG!

Ach so: weiß einer was am Samstag eigtl. los war dass doch so viele - und vorallem so viele von weit weg - da warn?? Da war von München über Passau, Leipzig, ja sogar Holland vertreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

Es hat halt noch kaum ein anderer Park offen und Osternohe spricht sich rum.
Ich fands am Sonntag wirklich nicht mehr schön, 5min Abfahrt - 30min warten. Wir sind vll 6 mal abgefahren in 4-5 stunden.. hoffe mal, dass es wieder leerer wird wenn andere parks auch offen haben


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2011)

Mehr Öffnungszeiten wären besser. Unter der Woche hät ich auch Zeit

G.


----------



## _evolution_ (4. April 2011)

samstag war einfach unvorstellbar geiles wetter, wer bleibt da zuhause?


----------



## nicerguy (4. April 2011)

So ich sag mal wieder was zum lieben feinen Osternohepublikum, zu schön um wahr zu sein mit den Worten der Frau Gruber ausgedrückt ist es leider so das Osternohe der einzige Park in ganz Deutschland ist, welcher ein TÜV Prüfprotokoll bekommen hat. Die meisten Warnhinweise, die ausführlichsten Agb´s und das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältniss von allen hat. Ich werde auch in Zukunft kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen wenn es um ehrliche Worte geht, welche den Park betreffen. Jedes Jahr neue Strecken, neue Hindernisse und alles immer Top gepflegt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. April 2011)

Ich bin schon von anfang an in Osti dabei. Ich finds hammer was sich in denn paar Jahren getan hat. Mal ein großes lob an alle die das möglich machen und meinen repekt.
Macht weiter so.


----------



## dave m (4. April 2011)

Da kann ich nicerguy nur zustimmen, auch wenn ich noch in keinem anderen Park war. Aber ich bin wahrlich kein super Fahrer (vielleicht kennt mich der ein oder andre vom sehn...schwarzes Kona Stinky, am Samstag mit brauner Short und weißem T-Shirt unterwegs), aber ich komm in Osternohe wirklich gut zurecht! (ein richtiger sturz seitdems den Park gibt).
Einzig die Pflastersteine im letzten Teil vom Freeride sind eher naja, aber mangels Alternative muss man halt damit leben.


----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

Das Osternohe gefährlich sein soll versteh ich wirklich nicht - also zumindest gefährlicher, als andere Parks. In B-mais kommt an gut besuchten Tagen manchmal mehrmals die Bergwacht/Krankenwagen/Hubschrauber.. Die Strecken, zumindest die Freeride, ist bis auf 1 oder 2 Stellen wirklich sehr einfach. Was nicht heißen soll, dass sie langweilig ist, im Gegenteil. Auch die Pflastersteine im letzen Teil der Freeride sind nicht schlimm, der andere Weg ist eh viel schöner.


----------



## S*P*J (4. April 2011)

dave m schrieb:


> Aber dafür dass der wirklich n Brett zerschlagen hat stand er dann ziemlich grade, wenn auch verwirrt da!




da war wohl Chuck Norris im Park 

und wo ist die Wing zu kurz, wenn ich so nen shit schon lese, genau wie das mit den CC Fahrern...


----------



## heifisch (4. April 2011)

Nichts gegen CC-Fahrer, aber nen paar Protektoren mehr, als nur Lykra und ne Halbschale könnten sie schon tragen. Ist klar ihre Sache, aber mich wunderts nur..


----------



## S*P*J (4. April 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Nichts gegen CC-Fahrer, aber nen paar Protektoren mehr, als nur Lykra und ne Halbschale könnten sie schon tragen. Ist klar ihre Sache, aber mich wunderts nur..




mir Latte, aber ich find T-Shirt Rocker mit Fullface auch sehr suspekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill-racing (4. April 2011)

wer braucht schon die wing ? überspringen is eh viel schöner


----------



## zuspät (4. April 2011)

also ich fands auch schön und des wetter hat ja super mitgemacht
so viele ccler sind mir etz net aufgefallen
im gegenteil ich find in osternohe sind praktisch nur leute die sich schützen


----------



## kenRockwell (4. April 2011)

Cycle Clown Fahrer


----------



## iceis (5. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,
der typ der sich an der wing zerlegt hat istn kumpel von mir...er meinte er hat noch zugeguckt wie vor ihm einer drüber is (also nicht gedoubled) hat sich dann vom selben punkt aus rollen lassen und war aber zuschnell. kein wunder wenn der vor ihm nochmal leicht anbremst sieht der das ja net von oben...nebenbei war das risiko eh recht hoch das er sich verschätzt weil er das letzte mal vor ca 5 monaten biken war und dann gleich nach osternohe.....aufjedenfall glaube ich das er nicht mit der schulter in das brett direkt is....der reifen war geplatzt und nen dicken achter....vollen schutz hatte er und meiner meinung nach auch nen schutzengel.....leichte gehirnerschütterung und schulter und ellenbogen geprellt....abends war er wieder daheim vom krankenhaus

übrigens hatte er nen stumpjumper von 2006 mit 145mm manitou nixon elite...das bike hat schon soviel mitgemacht (kenne alle vorbesitzer) und die gabel funzt immernoch einwandfrei bis auf den uturn....aber das is ja bekanntlich eh ein problem

greetz


----------



## Timotzki (5. April 2011)

Ja aber warum muss man dann eigentlich die Sachen gleich am ersten Tag springen wenn du schon sagst das er ewig nicht am Rad saß? Da fang ich doch erstmal wieder langsam an. Also tut mir leid aber was anderes als selber Schuld fällt mir da nicht ein!


----------



## JansonJanson (5. April 2011)

downhill-racing schrieb:


> wer braucht schon die wing ? überspringen is eh viel schöner



musst Du Dich grad bissl profilieren hier ?! innerhalb von 2 Seiten 2x geflamed wie "geil" es doch ist, die Wing zu doublen ?!?!? naja ... wers nötig hat ... 

zum Rest ... in Osternohe wird echt viel gemacht! Und ich finds gut, dass die jetzt so nen Ansturm haben, und dadurch sicherlich auch gut Geld in die Kassen bekommen! Mühen sollen schließlich auch belohnt werden! Weiter so Leutz echt!


----------



## downhill-racing (5. April 2011)

was willst du eigentlich jetz von mir? du weisst wohl nicht was "flamen" heisst oder ? 

Ein *Flame* (aus dem Englischen: _to flame_, aufflammen) ist ein ruppiger oder polemischer Kommentar bzw. eine Beleidigung im Usenet, in einer E-Mail-Nachricht, Chatsitzung, einem Forenthread oder in einem Wiki.

ich glaub eher du hasts nötig.. naja
BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## iceis (5. April 2011)

@ Timotzki der meinung bin ich auch...klar is er selbst schuld...wenns einen vom bock haut, hat man ja eh in den meisten fällen selber schuld!

Zu den Bikepark kann ich auch nur sagen "echt geil was da alles gemacht wird"

war selbst bis jetzt in saalbach hinterglemm (x-line, adidas freeride, leogang) am geißkopf, ochsenkopf und Spicak und muss sagen dafür das osternohe ein kleiner huppel is mit 1 km abfahrt haben die echt gut was rausgeholt und es wird ja immer weiter gebaut...z.b. blueline wird noch erweitert bis ganz unten, also bis zur liftstation.

Kann nur sagen WEITER SO


----------



## downhill-racing (5. April 2011)

da kann ich iceis nur zustimmen 
für die 100 höhenmeter echt was draus gemacht 
aber die dh könnte noch bissl technischer sein , zb wie der untere teil der freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (5. April 2011)

nicerguy schrieb:


> alles immer Top gepflegt.


naja, wir wollen doch mal realistisch bleiben..

ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass zB die blueline nicht endlich mal vernünftig instandgesetzt und auch vom verlauf her optimiert wird. so könnten auch einsteiger mehr spass haben, ohne gleich das grössere geholper fahren zu müssen, das dann auch noch von bremswellen durchsetzt ist.


----------



## hast (5. April 2011)

das mit der blueline ist ja richtig cool  weißt was noch so gemacht werden soll??
mfg
steve


----------



## kenRockwell (5. April 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> naja, wir wollen doch mal realistisch bleiben..
> 
> ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass zB die blueline nicht endlich mal vernünftig instandgesetzt und auch vom verlauf her optimiert wird. so könnten auch einsteiger mehr spass haben, ohne gleich das grössere geholper fahren zu müssen, das dann auch noch von bremswellen durchsetzt ist.



meinst das geht von heut auf morgen?die wellen werden stück für stück entfernt.und ich kann dich immer noch nicht leiden


----------



## Timotzki (5. April 2011)

So heute wurde mal versucht die Bremswellen ein wenig zu bekämpfen... ist eine mühselige arbeit! Ich bin mal gespannt ob es wenigstens ein bisschen besser ist.


----------



## kletteraffe (5. April 2011)

Die Bremswellen mampft mein Judge zum Frühstück  lasst sie bitte drin *hrhr*


----------



## heifisch (5. April 2011)

In Osternohe gibts keine Bremswellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2011)

Da muss ich dir leider inzwischen wiedersprechen!
Grad im Stück nach dem ersten Spielplatz ist es inzwischen krass....aber dank neuer Gabel scheiß egal 
Bremse auf und durchgebügelt


----------



## Flagmoe (6. April 2011)

Ich hab schon relativ viele bikeparks besucht, und im vergleich zu Spicak  oder  Portes du Soleil sind die bremswellen in osternohe kaum der rede wert. Auch der rest des parks ist meiner meinung nach immer gut bis sehr gut in schuss. 

Noch etwas zur wing, ich hab nach ein paar versuchen mit mäßigem erfolg aufgehört das ding zu springen (also nicht komplett  ) und finde das ist echt eines der schwereren hindernisse in onohe.  Ich hab das jetzt schon von mehreren gehört die alle nicht so ganz zufrieden damit sind, das ding sieht halt einfacher aus als es ist.
Andererseits muss man es ja auch nicht immer allen recht machen, ein grund mehr regelmäßig dort fahren/üben zu gehen.


----------



## S*P*J (7. April 2011)

Flagmoe schrieb:


> Ich hab schon relativ viele bikeparks besucht, und im vergleich zu Spicak  oder  Portes du Soleil sind die bremswellen in osternohe kaum der rede wert. Auch der rest des parks ist meiner meinung nach immer gut bis sehr gut in schuss.
> 
> Noch etwas zur wing, ich hab nach ein paar versuchen mit mäßigem erfolg aufgehört das ding zu springen (also nicht komplett  ) und finde das ist echt eines der schwereren hindernisse in onohe.  Ich hab das jetzt schon von mehreren gehört die alle nicht so ganz zufrieden damit sind, das ding sieht halt einfacher aus als es ist.
> Andererseits muss man es ja auch nicht immer allen recht machen, ein grund mehr regelmäßig dort fahren/üben zu gehen.



so sieht es aus! wie kann man sich nur ein Hindernis wünschen, dass man ohne Probleme fahren kann...Gähn


----------



## _arGh_ (7. April 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> und ich kann dich immer noch nicht leiden


das beruht sowas von auf gegenseitigkeit.. 

zu gut, dass ich dich vor ort netmal erkennen würd.


----------



## Tabibuschua (7. April 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ich bin schon von anfang an in Osti dabei. Ich finds hammer was sich in denn paar Jahren getan hat. Mal ein großes lob an alle die das möglich machen und meinen repekt.
> Macht weiter so.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!  
Osternohe ist immer weiter gewachsen, es gibt mittlerweile immer mehr neue Streckenabschnitte, neue Obstacles für blutige Anfänger bis hin zum Könner, jeder kann Spaß haben... und wenn`s nur mit dem Käskoung nach gelungener Abfahrt unten am Lifthäusl is  (verdammt, ich glaub ich brauch n Shirt "Käskoung-Crew Onohe"  ) 

Was den Park betrifft: grad bei so nem neuen geilen heftigen Teil wie dem Wing muss ich doch selbst als Oberchecker erstmal ein paar mal so drüberrollern, drüberhupf-rollern, mir das genau anschauen, rumprobieren und selbst dann kann es noch schief gehen. Wenn sich da Leute dermaßen (wieder) abschießen, versteh ich das nicht. Grad bei Saisonbeginn. Da schneid ich mir doch ins eigene Fleisch: man is für mindestens Tage oder gar Wochen oder Monate außer Gefecht und kann nur zusehen, wie die Buddys draußen Spaß haben. 

Was das persönliche Angemaule angeht: Jungs (und Mädels), macht das doch bitte via PM, das gehört hier nicht her. Schniepifechten könnt ihr doch im RL betreiben 

und wegen solcher Sachen wie "macht öfter auf!" und dem Geweine "wähwäh, es is schönes Wetter, wieso lasst ihr Kackb00ns den Park zu?" : die Betreiber wissen schon genau, ob und wann sie aufmachen (können) und überdenken das ja auch oft genug.
Aber denkt doch bitte mal über gewisse Dinge nach: die Betriebskosten müssen gedeckt sein, der Lift an sich läuft, man braucht Lifthäusle-Mannschaft, unten und oben mind. 1 Person am Lifteinstieg/-ausstieg... es ist vielleicht manchmal nicht möglich, das spontan von heut auf morgen zu organisieren.

Ich finds in Osternohe geil wie`s is. my2cents.

PS: bis auf die Bremswellen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. April 2011)

net so viel labbern, fahren. Und die wing ist ja dafür da ne doppelfunktion zu haben, siehe eightinch.de homepage... Osternohe ist au nur so gefährlich weil so viele noobs aus nbg usw kommen und da üben und sich noch garnet in große parks wagen.


----------



## MrSnoxx (7. April 2011)

wie schauts aus is morgen offen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2011)

jaja, da fährt der Stuttgarter extra nach Osternohe, während wir in Wildbad unterwegs sind


----------



## MrSnoxx (8. April 2011)

joa mei - bis wann seid ihr noch in wiba?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2011)

Tom ist heute und morgen in Osternohe  Ich fahr noch nach Todtnau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hofschalk (8. April 2011)

on my way   arme machen sogar wieder mit...trotz 2 tage wildbad...aber ne lange hose wird noch gekauft jetzt


----------



## casiosv (10. April 2011)

Sooo.... habe es endlich geschafft die Fotos von meinem Kumpel hochzuladen.
Alle Fotos sind vom 26.03.2011 von der DH. Viel Spaß...

Ach ja, zu finden natürlich in meinem Album unter "osternohe"


----------



## JansonJanson (11. April 2011)

so schönen So in Osti gehabt 

Welches weibliche Wesen hat denn gestern Fotos gemacht?


----------



## bengasi-rookie (11. April 2011)

mahlzeit, kann mir jemand ne plattform zum bilder weitergeben empfehlen? 
d.h. viele dateien auf einen rutsch hochladen, ordentliche dateigrößen
und natürlich genug speicherplatz - das ganze auch noch gratis?

empfehlung? - danke!

ibc sagt immer "http-error" nachdem ca 50 osternohepics hochgeladen wurden.


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. April 2011)

flickr und picasa sind die "alten" guten, die mir spontan einfallen, allerdings stößt du da recht bald an Speichergrenzen. Das sollte aber in deinem Fall noch ausreichen. Schau einfach mal:
www.flickr.com und https://picasaweb.google.com/home
(Picasa haste 1GB frei, Flickr 200 Fotos)


----------



## bengasi-rookie (11. April 2011)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> flickr und picasa sind die "alten" guten, die mir spontan einfallen, allerdings stößt du da recht bald an Speichergrenzen. Das sollte aber in deinem Fall noch ausreichen. Schau einfach mal:
> www.flickr.com und https://picasaweb.google.com/home
> (Picasa haste 1GB frei, Flickr 200 Fotos)



dankeschön - hier wird ihnen geholfen!


----------



## _evolution_ (11. April 2011)

hab am sonntag gezwungenermaßen nachmittags fotos gemacht..
einzelne gute sind dabei, die werd ich im laufe der woche hochladen.
könnt aber gern auch direkt bei mir nachfragen, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ihr ausschaut, dann schau ich nach, ob ich euch drauf hab^^


----------



## bengasi-rookie (11. April 2011)

hab jetzt nicht groß aussortiert, auch wenns oft nicht so dolle ist. vielleicht findet ja der ein oder andere was.

https://picasaweb.google.com/103716...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKt-6Hts6msRw&feat=directlink


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> hab am sonntag gezwungenermaßen nachmittags fotos gemacht..
> einzelne gute sind dabei, die werd ich im laufe der woche hochladen.
> könnt aber gern auch direkt bei mir nachfragen, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ihr ausschaut, dann schau ich nach, ob ich euch drauf hab^^



hat n weißes jersey  an und ne weiß/rote royal short aufm grauen commencal fully. kumpel ne schwarze short und nen türkises royal jersey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (12. April 2011)

wie geht es dem kollegen der sich am northshoregap ein  stück vor der dirtline so übel gelegt hat? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2011)

wann soll das passiert sein? ich weiß nur von samstag von dem der beim 1. double zu weit is und dem der beim 2. double zu kurz ist sowie der der dann noch vom kroko hoch kam mit schlüsselbeinbruch.


----------



## H.D.S.Six. (12. April 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> hab am sonntag gezwungenermaßen nachmittags fotos gemacht..
> einzelne gute sind dabei, die werd ich im laufe der woche hochladen.
> könnt aber gern auch direkt bei mir nachfragen, wenn ihr mir sagt, wie ihr ausschaut, dann schau ich nach, ob ich euch drauf hab^^



ich hatte schwarzes TLD jersey an und rote handschuhe..bike ist komplett weiß...


----------



## cuberider66 (12. April 2011)

@ bengasie-rookie: irgendwie funkioniert der link zu deinen bildern nicht so recht, wann hast du denn in nohe bilder gemacht?


----------



## bengasi-rookie (12. April 2011)

cuberider66 schrieb:


> @ bengasie-rookie: irgendwie funkioniert der link zu deinen bildern nicht so recht, wann hast du denn in nohe bilder gemacht?



war am sonntag (15-18h)
das der link nicht mehr funzt muss ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen, oder?

neuer versuch...
https://picasaweb.google.com/103716...authkey=Gv1sRgCL752ImWlZXp7QE&feat=directlink


----------



## cuberider66 (12. April 2011)

genau die richtige zeit, da waren wir auch noch am fahren. hab schon paar schöne pics gefunden 
bist du öfter zum fotografieren dort oder fährst du sonst eher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bengasi-rookie (12. April 2011)

cuberider66 schrieb:


> genau die richtige zeit, da waren wir auch noch am fahren. hab schon paar schöne pics gefunden
> bist du öfter zum fotografieren dort oder fährst du sonst eher?



... na dann passts ja.

normalerweise fahre ich schon lieber. hab mir aber tags zuvor irgendwas am rücken getan und so konnt ich nur wehleidig bei dem bombenwetter hinterschauen - man war ich neidisch!


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. April 2011)

gibts noch mehr bilder? irgendwer?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. April 2011)

irgendwer stand am crankbrothers und hat die cam so reingehalten in die landung vom baum aus. ach ja wenn die 2 einradfahrer das lesen, bitte pm schicken, hab euch auf video


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. April 2011)

wenn du dieses gap / drop ding vor der wing box etc meinst dann war das wohl derjenige der mir beim drüberhüpfen ins gesicht geblitzt hat


----------



## heifisch (12. April 2011)

das ist das cb-gap


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. April 2011)

genau das hab ich gemeint


----------



## bengasi-rookie (12. April 2011)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> wenn du dieses gap / drop ding vor der wing box etc meinst dann war das wohl derjenige der mir beim drüberhüpfen ins gesicht geblitzt hat



hmm, ja, äähm war wohl ich dann... ich hoff es hat keinen genervt, zwecks blitz und überhaupt...


----------



## actafool (13. April 2011)

Es war noch jmd mit Kamera unterwegs. Aber es soll ja wirklich Menschen geben, die nicht in diesem Forum unterwegs sind!


----------



## zuspät (13. April 2011)

evtl. mal konajumper fragen  der müsste auch paar pics gemacht haben


----------



## KonaJumper (13. April 2011)

Hab aber nicht viele fotos, werde es aber die naechsten Tage mal in mein benutzer album hochladen, gebe aber davor noch bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpinFlash (13. April 2011)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> so schönen So in Osti gehabt
> 
> Welches weibliche Wesen hat denn gestern Fotos gemacht?



zufälligerweise kenne ich das "weibliche wesen" recht gut^^
wir haben von dem sonntag auch noch einige bilder die besten davon werden demnächst hochgeladen


----------



## freakezoid (16. April 2011)

Warum gibts eigentlich manchmal so idioten die keine rücksicht nehmen könne. Heut (freitag) war einer oben...grau weiß gestreifter pulli, der irgendwie dachte ihm gehört da alles alleine...er hat z.B. mehrfach leute direkt nach einem sprunge oder kurz vor einer kurve überholt und die sind teilweise fast gestürtzt...was soll den sowas?

was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## DasMatti (16. April 2011)

überholen lassen


----------



## freakezoid (16. April 2011)

naja wenn er sich aber nicht ankündigt und plötzlich neben einem ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Da hier kaum einer die Situation oder Situationen selbst gesehen hat wäre es falsch eine Meinung dazu abzugeben.
Da sich jeder die Situation im ersten Moment des Lesens sowieso anders vorstellt, wäre das eh nur wieder ein Thema das mit streit endet

G.


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. April 2011)

Sowas hab ich heuer selber erst erlebt, müsste die woche nachm opening gewesen sein...
habs gott sei dank noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, dass da neben mir einer vorbei will, sonst hätte ich den nämlich mitgenommen, beim rüberziehen...


----------



## peter.gunz (16. April 2011)

auf downhillstrecken ist es allgemein so, dass der schnellere vorfahrt hat. der langsame fahrer muss aufpassen und gegenenfalls platz machen. so war es schon immer auf allen strecken.

und nen schneller fahrer kündigt sich meistens auch durch gerumpel und geschepper von hinten an.

heute war es in osternohe besonderst schlimm. 2 mal war der christopher " rettungshubschrauber" da. beides mal totale überschätzung der fahrer. einmal dirt mit dem kopf ins flat und einmal unten marmot drop. viel zu kurz und mitm vr gegen die landungskante.

auch am crankbrothers gap hat einer frontflip probiert. ist aber gottseidank wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## kenRockwell (16. April 2011)

jo der zweite war der chris"topf"20 gewesen,der hat ganz schön wind gemacht.
entweder einer fährt mit hörgerät oder der andere mit klingel.also an meinen eisdielen poser freerider hatte ich immer eine drann


----------



## heifisch (16. April 2011)

oder so eine hupe wie an kinderrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (16. April 2011)

ich war quasi notgedrungen ersthelfer bei dem oben im flat (ned grad meine Paradedisziplin wie ich gemerkt hab), würd des jetzt aber mal ned so einfach als selbstüberschätzung abtun, der sah so recht ordentlich aus am fahren. Manchmal läufts einfach *******, und wennst dann schon kein glück hast kommt auch noch pech dazu....
offener Unterarmbruch, schöne *******...
einfach ein scheiß unfall wie er halt beschissener weise einfach passieren kann... wasn mit dem zweiten unten passiert, den muss es ja richtig böse gewürfelt haben...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (16. April 2011)

freakezoid schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich manchmal so idioten die keine rücksicht nehmen könne. Heut (freitag) war einer oben...grau weiß gestreifter pulli, der irgendwie dachte ihm gehört da alles alleine...er hat z.B. mehrfach leute direkt nach einem sprunge oder kurz vor einer kurve überholt und die sind teilweise fast gestürtzt...was soll den sowas?
> 
> was würdet ihr machen?



was fürn rad hatte der?


----------



## z3ro (16. April 2011)

War heute auch mit einem Freund in Osternohe und ich muss sagen wir hatten dann ein ungutes Gefühl im Bauch.

So viele und heftige Stürze wie heute gab es schon lange nicht mehr.....das war übertrieben gesagt fast im Minuten Takt...

Wer den morgen auch wieder in osternohe sein und hoffe das alle gut runter kommen.....damit sich nicht wieder solche Situationen wie heute ergeben.


Gute Fahrt euch allen


----------



## TiSpOkEs (16. April 2011)

z3ro schrieb:


> War heute auch mit einem Freund in Osternohe und ich muss sagen wir hatten dann ein ungutes Gefühl im Bauch.
> 
> So viele und heftige Stürze wie heute gab es schon lange nicht mehr.....das war übertrieben gesagt fast im Minuten Takt...
> 
> ...



ah ha wer war den dein freund?  hehe


----------



## dave m (16. April 2011)

@gandi85: grade aus solchen Situationen heraus hab ich für mich beschlossen regelmäßig wieder nen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs zu machen. Hatte vor 2 Wochen auch die "Erfahrung" als sich der Typ am Wellen-Element gelegt hat; da war mein letzter EHK grade mal 2 Tage her, und man reagiert auch einfach ganz anders - selbst wenn man wie ich nicht direkt dem Verletzten hilft, sondern nur runterdonnert damit der Sanka verständigt wird. (was auch iwie doof war, denn da is mit mir in dem moment dann evtl. derjenige Hilfe holen gegangen, der vielleicht noch am kompetentesten hätte helfen können...)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Finds heftig hier von 2 Hubschraubereinsätzen zu lesen und wollt nur kundtun dass n frisches Wissen bezüglich EHK in unserem Sport wirklich wichtig ist.

Kurze Frage noch: Wie warn denn die Verhältnisse heute so?? Ähnlich trocken wie vor 2 Wochen??

mfg, Marco


----------



## _arGh_ (16. April 2011)

ach, man hört immer so und anders.

aber unnötige stürze sind halt einfach nur eins: vermeidbar..


@dave: strecken sind zum größten teil staubtrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.gunz (16. April 2011)

sehr rutschig dank sahara staub in jeder kurve und arschkalt wars heute ab mittag


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. April 2011)

oja voll heftig die Temperaturen. gute Besserung an die zwei heftigeren Stürze. Bis auf des wars heud sau geil


----------



## freakezoid (17. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> was fürn rad hatte der?



Weis ich nicht. Hab halt mitbekommen das sich mehrer über ihn "beschwert" hatten. 

Das schnellere fahrer vorfahrt haben ist ja schön und gut...aber trozdem muss man nicht andere in gefahr bringen...aber egal nun 


Als der erste hubschrauber heut gelandet ist war gerade so eine kindergarten/grundschul klasse da (irgendwie wandern oder sowas), ob die kids jemals in nem bikepark fahren


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2011)

Rücksicht ist hier halt das Stichwort. Zum Bsp. beim Krokodil ist es kritisch wenn 5m vor dir ein Fahrer das Kleine springt und du das Große. Beim Großen kommste einfach viel schneller raus, das Problem hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. April 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> auf downhillstrecken ist es allgemein so, dass der schnellere vorfahrt hat. der langsame fahrer muss aufpassen und gegenenfalls platz machen. so war es schon immer auf allen strecken.




Ich kann mich mit dieser Aussage nicht anfreunden. Wir sind hier auf keinem Rennen oder Wettkampf sondern wollen gemeinsam nen schönen Tag erleben. Der eine schneller, der andere langsamer aber mit einer Portion Vernunft bitte damit am Ende des Tages alle zufrieden und heil nach hause fahren.


Beim MX heisst es der schnellere Fahrer ist meist auch besser mit mehr Fahrtechnik und kann gefahrlos überholen. Da sich bei MX mitunter Kiddis mit 5 Jahren mit uns erwachsenen die gleiche Strecke teilen ist Rücksicht erforderlich. Ein Gastfahrer der Brechstange fährt auf unserer Strecke bekommt ausreichend Zeit zugestanden um zu überlegen was er falsch gemacht hat.


Diese allgemein gute Disziplin unter den Fahrern würd ich mir bei DH manchmal auch wünschen.


----------



## zuspät (17. April 2011)

so wie pyro seh ich des auch

was das verhalten auf den strecken angeht, sollten die agbs des parks die linie vorgeben


----------



## melexis (17. April 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> auf downhillstrecken ist es allgemein so, dass der schnellere vorfahrt hat. der langsame fahrer muss aufpassen und gegenenfalls platz machen. so war es schon immer auf allen strecken.


 
Hallo

ich will hier jetzt net den Moralapostel spielen, aber ich erlaube mir die obige Aussage entsprechend der AGB (die ja alle gelesen und akzeptiert haben) richtigzustellen und auch den rechtlichen Aspekt etwas zu beleuchten:

----- 
*In Bikeparks* ist es allgemein so, dass der *schwächere Fahrer Vorfahrt* hat. *Der schnelle Fahrer muss aufpassen* und gegenenfalls bremsen. So war es schon immer auf allen Strecken."
-----

Siehe AGB Geisskopf: "Der Vordere, sowie der schwächere Biker hat immer Vorfahrt und darf nicht genötigt werden."
Siehe AGB Osternohe: "Der Vordere, sowie der schwächere Biker hat immer Vorfahrt und darf nicht genötigt werden."
Siehe AGB Winterberg: "Der Vordere, sowie der schwächere Biker hat immer Vorfahrt und darf nicht genötigt werden."

Die meisten schwächeren Fahrer (wie ich als Anfänger auch) versuchen natürlich die schnelleren Fahrer vorbeizulassen. Trotzdem wird's manchmal brenzlig und wenn dann mal was passieren sollte kann bei einem Crash der Geschädigte den Verursacher möglicherweise für alle körperlichen sowie materiellen Schäden haftbar machen. Bitte denkt dran, wir sind alle dort um Spaß zu haben, aber Sicherheit und Rücksicht gehen vor und Anfänger haben oft schon genug damit zu tun sich auf die Strecke zu konzentrieren und können nicht immer auch noch Rücksicht auf eine von hinten heranbretternde Meute nehmen.

So far, happy riding!
Gruß

Tom


----------



## actafool (17. April 2011)

Danke! So ist es und so sollte es auch sein.


----------



## gandi85 (17. April 2011)

@ dave m: werd definitiv mal wieder so nen erstehilfekurs machen...auch wenn man glaub ich bei so nem offenen bruch halt echt ned wirklich was machen kann/soll, einfach ne blöde situatuion, wenn man helfen will aber irgendwie ned kann...


----------



## kenRockwell (17. April 2011)

wie LB Jörg schon geschrieben hat,wir wissen die angesprochene situation gar nicht,von daher is das thema eigentlich gegessen.

heut bin ich wieder tausendmal an der strecke lang gelaufen,staub trocken,rutschig und viele kapitäne auf der strecke.teilweise sind die leut auf der DH strecke gegrochen abgesehen von den fahrtechnik kurs.
aber gut,ich muss ja nicht mein senf dazu geben,ich habe zum glück keine probleme usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayson213 (17. April 2011)

und die bremswellen erst!!!
schlimm is das doch...das dadurch noch keine schlimmen unfälle passiert sind wundert mich auch!


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2011)

Und erst die Holzgestelle, also das geht mal garnicht. Ist ja lebensgefährlich sowas hinzustellen und dann auch noch zum Befahren frei zugeben!


----------



## peter.gunz (17. April 2011)

bremswellen sind ein leidiges thema. 

problem ist daran, das sie so schnell wieder reingebremst sind, das man garnicht schnell genug ausbessern kann. in 2 wochen wird mit schwerem gerät angerückt und das alles so gut es geht instandgesetzt und ausgebessert. 

das bikeparkteam besteht aus ein paar freiwilligen die für hartverdiente euro das möglichste tut um alles zu reparieren und auszubessern. die ganzen bretter am krokodil wurden ausgetauscht, genauso am skinny drop. bremswellen teilweise beseitigt, die rampen am spielplatz ausgetauscht, und nicht zu vergessen die downhillstrecke umgebaut und der wing aufgestellt.

also es passiert definitiv was. so ist es ja nicht als ob garnichts gemacht wird am park.


interessant ist es immer, wenn man am lift anstehen muss und gespräche von bikern mit anhört. die vorstellungen sind schon teilweise überzogen, heute hab ich wieder paar coole sachen gehört, wie zuviele steine, boden zu staubig, northshores kann man runterfallen, zuviele bäume auf der strecke usw.

in letzter zeit passieren auch gehäuft unfälle. ich persönlich bin der meinung, dass einfach zu schnell und zu früh die schweren hindernisse in angriff genommen werden, jungs lieber die ganze saison fahren als irgendwas beweisen müssen.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. April 2011)

hmm ok also anfänger am leben lassen okay seh ich auch ein.

Aber mal was anderes *an all die anfänger*, leute die ich auch kenn eingeschlossen:
Ihr kommt von hansi 1, 2 oder 3 bzw von dem step down mit vollspeed an lasst richtung spielplatz voll laufen. Habt da übern spielplatz den speed drauf den die anderen ham um die wing zu doubeln. 

Was zur scheiß hölle soll das? 

Wenn man da an der seite steht für die doubles, wallride, boxen oder was auch immer, muss man immer schiss haben umgefahren zu werden. Weil grad die anfänger ham net so die kontrolle, hab ich mal gehört. Und dann aufregen wenn man überholt wird. Ach ja vor der landung vom shoredrop steht es sich auch super. Klar ich steh da auch manchmal aber immer die anfahrt im blick. 
Euch mag das garnicht auffallen das ihr im weg steht weil ich einfach gewisse sachen noch nicht springt oder woanders ne ganz andere linie fahrt. Also bitte ich euch, wenn wir "schnellen" mehr rücksicht nehmen sollen, euch das selbe zu tun und vorallem nicht mit 30 über den spielplatz zu fetzen. Das nervt nicht nur mich, das ist sicher.

Ride on
ride free


----------



## _evolution_ (17. April 2011)

word!


----------



## dave m (17. April 2011)

Also ich find den Park super und bin auch immer wieder gern da (möcht aber auch nich verschweigen dass mir der Vergleich zu anderen Parks fehlt!). Klar, meckern tut man gern und ich zähl mich auch mal zu besagten Leuten die man am Lift quatschen hört. Klar hab ich die ein oder andere Stelle an der mir ein Baum weniger lieber wär, und klar habn mich heute die Staub"pfützen" iwie genervt (und letztlich auch zu ner genaueren Bodenprobe gebracht  ). Aber ich denk für mich immer dass das doch zu unserm Sport dazugehört, genau wie das Fahrrad! Sonst kann ich ja gleich aufn Parkplatz zum Radln 

Zu den Bremswellen: Ich glaub ja eher was die meisten v.a. meinen sind weniger die "echten" Bremswellen, als vielmehr die, die sich mittlerweile zu "Löchern" ausgewachsen haben...sind zwar nervig, aber zum Glück nich viele.

soviel von mir, bis demnächst, marco


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2011)

da kann ich dave nur zustimmen. einzig die richtigen löcher hinter dem wallride direkt nach der 1. wiese auf der freeride stören mich persönlich. um die anderen kommt man recht easy rüber.
ansonsten ist das halt ein bikepark und keine rennradstrecke. es kann keiner erwarten, dass jemand mit nem gartenschlauch über dir strecke drüber geht wenns nen bisschen staubt. gehört halt dazu.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (17. April 2011)

coole gschicht heut


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. April 2011)

mal was anderes, weiß jemand wer an den 2 doubles am spielplatz gegen nachmittag bilder gemacht hat? ich bin der überzeugung ein paar hässliche bilder von mir sind auch dabei mit entsetztem gesicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (17. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> mal was anderes, weiß jemand wer an den 2 doubles am spielplatz gegen nachmittag bilder gemacht hat? ich bin der überzeugung ein paar hässliche bilder von mir sind auch dabei mit entsetztem gesicht ;-)


also als zuschauer?also ich habe ein paar nette bilder einfangen könnenmuss die mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen


----------



## TiSpOkEs (17. April 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> also als zuschauer?also ich habe ein paar nette bilder einfangen könnenmuss die mir aber nochmal genauer anschauen



ne der fährt auch selber und hatte nen blitz aufm stativ dabei und so.


----------



## kenRockwell (17. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> ne der fährt auch selber und hatte nen blitz aufm stativ dabei und so.


lass mich raten,manchmal hat er auch ne aluleiter dabei?
dat bin ich

wie gesagt,die bilder vom aluleiterboy werden erst gegen morgen abend hier in ein schickes album hochgeladen.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> hmm ok also anfänger am leben lassen okay seh ich auch ein.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes *an all die anfänger*, leute die ich auch kenn eingeschlossen:
> Ihr kommt von hansi 1, 2 oder 3 bzw von dem step down mit vollspeed an lasst richtung spielplatz voll laufen. Habt da übern spielplatz den speed drauf den die anderen ham um die wing zu doubeln.
> ...



.... ich find auch - kein Anfänger in die Parks zu lassen.
Die stehen eh nur im Weg rum.
Aber spass beiseite:
hast du nicht auch mal angefangen und warst planlos auf der Piste rumgestanden??
Mehr rücksicht beiderseits, dann klappt es auch mit dem biken.
Ernie


----------



## TiSpOkEs (18. April 2011)

ach ernie,

du hast nicht verstanden um was es geht. Das rumstehen war nur nebenbei erwähnt. Es geht um das scheiß rumgehacke über den spielplatz. Irgendwann knallts da mal richtig.

Ich zieh an so tagen wie samstag den brustpanzer auch net an um mich vor nem sturz zu schützen sondern aus angst das mich einer zamfährt.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. April 2011)

Ich verstehe das schon.Das problem liegt halt auch an der Größe des Parks.
Es heist ja nicht umsonst Osternohe ist ein kleiner feiner Park
An guten tagen kollapiert das ganz schnell, was man ja auch zum Teil an den wartezeiten am Lift erkennt.
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcie (18. April 2011)

Wenn ich diese Gelaber lese, kann ich nur mir dem Kopf schütteln. Anfänger hier, schnellere da, die sollen Platz machen, die anderen sollen woanders stehen usw... Diese eiergeschaukel ist ja echt daneben. Wir haben alle Spaß an dem Sport und müssen uns schon auserhalb der Bikeparksaison teilweise blöd von Wanderen anlabern lassen. Macht mal nen Punkt, fahren und fahren lassen. Langsam wird's sogar verspiesst im Bikepark...


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (18. April 2011)

Gestern war's wieder richtig geil in Osternohe. Super Wetter, nette Leute und nicht zu viel Betrieb (wie vor 2 Wochen).
Nur leider gehörte ich auch zu denen, die vom Sani abgeholt werden mußten, ausgekugelte Schulter und paar Kleinigkeiten  
Deshalb möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Hilfe (Sani rufen, Bike zum Auto bringen und einladen, etc.) bei dem Unbekannten bedanken .
Leider ist das nicht für jeden selbstverständlich.
Passiert ist das Ganze gegen 12.30 Uhr auf der oberen Freeride.
Ein paar Wochen Pause, dann komme ich wieder - Osternohe rockt.


----------



## TimNbg (18. April 2011)

also zum thema Anfänger im Bikepark muss ich mal was loswerden.... mir ist die letzten Wochen aufgefallen dass sehr viele dort unterwegs sind die nicht sicher auf ihrem Bike hocken und ich finde die haben wirklich nichts in einem Bikepark verloren. Lernt erstmal sicher mit dem Bike umzugehen und dann kann man sich mal im bikepark probieren.

ich selbst fahre seit vielen Jahren BMX und Mountain Bike hab mich aber das erste mal vor gut 4 Jahren in einen Bikepark gewagt weil ich mich davor noch nicht gut genug für dieses Terrain gefühlt habe.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (18. April 2011)

Das hat meinerseits nix mit verspießt zu tun. Nur wenn sich jemand über andere aufregt darf man wohl noch ne Gegenüberstellung machen. Einfach um Sichtweisen zu erläutern. Das ich mit allen am Lift stehn kann und mit denen ganz normal red' und da net abgehoben reagier sollte auch klar sein.

Schonwieder viel zu viel gelabber, geht fahren! Ändern wird sich kaum was, leider.


----------



## LoonyG (18. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Schonwieder viel zu viel gelabber, geht fahren! Ändern wird sich kaum was, leider.


----------



## ghost-rider07 (18. April 2011)

PSY~CHO~PATH schrieb:


> Gestern war's wieder richtig geil in Osternohe. Super Wetter, nette Leute und nicht zu viel Betrieb (wie vor 2 Wochen).
> Nur leider gehörte ich auch zu denen, die vom Sani abgeholt werden mußten, ausgekugelte Schulter und paar Kleinigkeiten
> Deshalb möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Hilfe (Sani rufen, Bike zum Auto bringen und einladen, etc.) bei dem Unbekannten bedanken .
> Leider ist das nicht für jeden selbstverständlich.
> ...


ich finde das ist doch selbstverständlich  genauso hoffe ich ja das mir im fall der fälle auch geholfen wird!! 
in dem sinne gute besserung


----------



## kenRockwell (18. April 2011)

bilder vom samstag hab ich mal in meinem ordner hochgeladen.


----------



## z3ro (18. April 2011)

TimNbg schrieb:


> also zum thema Anfänger im Bikepark muss ich mal was loswerden.... mir ist die letzten Wochen aufgefallen dass sehr viele dort unterwegs sind die nicht sicher auf ihrem Bike hocken und ich finde die haben wirklich nichts in einem Bikepark verloren. Lernt erstmal sicher mit dem Bike umzugehen und dann kann man sich mal im bikepark probieren.
> 
> ich selbst fahre seit vielen Jahren BMX und Mountain Bike hab mich aber das erste mal vor gut 4 Jahren in einen Bikepark gewagt weil ich mich davor noch nicht gut genug für dieses Terrain gefühlt habe.



ich fahr auch erst seitgut einem jahr aktiv und wenn ich nicht mit kumpels ( die einiges mehr an erfahrung haben als ich ) nicht in einen bikepark wäre, dann wäre ich jetzt sicher nicht auf dem stand wo ich heute bin.

FAZIT: In nem bikepark fährt man einfacher produktiver als auf einem hometrail


----------



## deorsum (18. April 2011)

@ z3ro
bei mir genauso, fahr auch noch nicht so lange und im bikepark lernt man einfach schneller


----------



## kenRockwell (18. April 2011)

*bilder vom sonntag sind nun auch in nem album.jetzt habe ich mein speicher verbraucht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (19. April 2011)

warum war mir des klar das der herr irmisch die wing nich in ruhe lassen kann gg


----------



## Tabibuschua (19. April 2011)

ein paar Bilder die ich am Samstag geschossen habe:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=1850875683879&id=1600354907&aid=2104954&l=bcf883ee39

@TimNBG und allgemein @Thema Anfänger auf der Strecke :
das "unerfahrene Biker / Anfänger sollten nicht in den Bikepark" find  ich absolut daneben! Jeder sollte und kann in egal welchem Bikepark  fahren. Gerade Osternohe finde ich anfängerfreundlich und super zum  reinkommen/lernen.
Klar ist mir (und hoffentlich den anderen Grünspanen da draußen) aber auch eins:
Anfänger oder blutige Newbies müssen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie in zB  Leogang oder "derberen" Bikeparks keinen oder nur sehr wenig Spaß haben  werden. 
Für die Helden der Zunft bleibt doch immernoch die DH-Strecke oder eben  wie gesagt auf heftigere Bikeparks auszuweichen, wo Anfänger sicher nicht  hinfahren (wenn man eben keine Rucksicht auf Anfänger nehmen will!).

Ich persönlich bin kein Könner. Ich zähle mich zum besser werdenden  Einsteiger und fahre seit Anfang an in Osternohe. Ich freu mich  jedesmal, wenn ich dort Neulinge fahren sehe, ältere Semester die im  "höheren Alter" noch mit so einer "krassen Art" des Bikens anfangen etc.  Respekt! Klar nervts mich auch, wenn vor mir einer quer über die Strecke  schneckt, wenn ich`s grad laufen lass. Aber hey, kannste eh nicht ändern. 
Dass man nicht mitten auf  der Strecke dumm rumsteht ohne Rücksicht zu nehmen oder anderen damit  den Sprung und somit den Spaß blockiert, versteht sich für mich von  selbst. Aber das sollte man auch anderen Neulingen beibringen, mitgeben.

PS: Ich bin "damals" Sept 2008 am Anfang meines Bikens mit meinem Hardtail in Leogang runter, hatte saumäßigen Spaß und 0 blöde Kommentare. Im Gegenteil: die Leute kamen offen auf mich zu und haben mir freundlich Tipps gegeben. So sollten wir uns auch verhalten.


----------



## TimNbg (19. April 2011)

mein Kommentar war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Mir kommt es so vor als ob Leute mit dem Mountain Biken anfangen und gleich ein tolles Downhill Bike kaufen und in die Parks fahren. Da aber mit ihren Kumpels nur rumstehen. Das ist mir dieses Jahr extrem aufgefallen. 

Ich selbst bin auch nicht der Profi der alle Sprünge nimmt, aber fühle mich sicher auf dem Bike.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (19. April 2011)

TimNbg schrieb:


> mein Kommentar war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Mir kommt es so vor als ob Leute mit dem Mountain Biken anfangen und gleich ein tolles Downhill Bike kaufen und in die Parks fahren. Da aber mit ihren Kumpels nur rumstehen. Das ist mir dieses Jahr extrem aufgefallen.
> 
> Ich selbst bin auch nicht der Profi der alle Sprünge nimmt, aber fühle mich sicher auf dem Bike.



sehr schön ausgedrückt, kann ich nur unbegrenzt teilen die auffassung!


----------



## Jayson213 (19. April 2011)

hier das meinst du TiSpOkEs...


----------



## Wutstock (20. April 2011)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Ich bike seid zig Jahren, war aber noch nie in einem Bikepark! Ich wollte dieses Jahr unbedingt mal nach Osternohe, weil er so schön nah ist, aber wenn ich so manches hier lese, frag ich mich echt, ob ich mir das als Bikeparkneuling geben soll.

Ich bin einfach extrem unsicher, was springen betrifft, daher will ich auch mal in nen Park, in der Hoffnung das was zu lernen. Auf den Hometrails ist das net so einfach, da gibt es net so die Sprungauswahl.


----------



## actafool (20. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich bike seid zig Jahren, war aber noch nie in einem Bikepark! Ich wollte dieses Jahr unbedingt mal nach Osternohe, weil er so schön nah ist, aber wenn ich so manches hier lese, frag ich mich echt, ob ich mir das als Bikeparkneuling geben soll.
> 
> Ich bin einfach extrem unsicher, was springen betrifft, daher will ich auch mal in nen Park, in der Hoffnung das was zu lernen. Auf den Hometrails ist das net so einfach, da gibt es net so die Sprungauswahl.



Deshalb: hinfahren! Dazu ist so ein Park ja auch gedacht.
Lass dich von der "Diskussion" nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Schuasta (20. April 2011)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> wann soll das passiert sein? ich weiß nur von samstag von dem der beim 1. double zu weit is und dem der beim 2. double zu kurz ist sowie der der dann noch vom kroko hoch kam mit schlüsselbeinbruch.



Das mit dem Schlüsselbein war ich...

naja musste in den OP, da wurde dann eine Platte mit 7 Schrauben reingemacht. Die Saison ist halt jetzt fürn Arsch. 

Wie gehts dem Kollegen dens vor mir auf den Kopf gelassen hat?

BTW: Das Krankenhaus in Lauf is ja wohl unter aller Würde. Hab Ivo 400 nach ca. 5h sitzen bekommen. 400...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabibuschua (20. April 2011)

Gute Besserung, an euch beide!
Ich möchte ja keine Diskussion lostreten, aber wenn du Lauf schon schlimm findest, lass dich nicht in die Dr.Erler Klinik bringen! Da lag ich mal u.a. locker flockig ewig allein im halbdunklen Gang rum und wurde dann zu Fuß heimgeschickt... eher uncool gelinde gesagt!


----------



## Schuasta (20. April 2011)

Ja mich haben sie nach 6 Stunden mit zerstückelten Jersey in den Wartesaal rausgeschoben und das wars dann. Hab natürlich erst über 2 Stunden warten dürfen, bis mich meine Freundin vom Niemandsland abgeholt hat.

Dann nach Regensburg in die Klinik... dort wurde dann gleich gesagt, dass das operiert werden muss. Aber wenigstens hab ich ein Foto von dem missglückten Sprung^^

Aber irgendwie kommt mir die Anzahl der Verletzungen wesentlich höher vor, als in Leogang z.B...


----------



## Jayson213 (20. April 2011)

@schuasta: wieso sollte die saison gelaufen sein?in 4wochen merkst du von dem bruch nix mehr.und in 6 wochen rockst du wieder die parks 
ein bißchen vertrauen in das altmetall in dir schadet nich


----------



## Tabibuschua (20. April 2011)

Die Zahl der Verletzungen kenne ich nicht. Aber das kann schon sein.
Ich vermute mal folgendes: 

Leogang ist recht "ab vom Schuss". Da fährt man nur hin, wenn man  wirklich genau da hin will. Außer vielleicht ein paar Tourenfahrer die  sowieso in der Gegend sind. Denen ist bzw. wird dann aber recht schnell  klar: "da fahr ich nur mit Fullface und ordentlichen Schonern und  Federweg runter." Immerhin ist man da in alpinem Gelände, das ist  jenseits von 300/500Hm und demnach wesentlich steiler.

In Osternohe hast du halt ganz andere Bedingungen. Da sind durchaus vom  Hardcore Downhiller zum "huch, ich hab mich verfahren"-Tourer über den  Dirter bis hin zum Familiendaddy-Freerider, dessen Frau+Kind unten am  Lifthäusle eifrig Käskoung verspeisen alles am Start. Du hast, wenn du  willst, einfache Trails ohne Sprünge, oder aber ordentliche Geschrubbe mit 5m Drop oder Roadgap, 150Hm und demnach natürlich ein  breites Spektrum an Fahrkönnen am Start.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es der einzige Bikepark im Umkreis von ~150km  ist und der auch noch so früh aufmacht. Die Biker die gerade dem Winterschlaf  entkrochen sind, schießen sich dann halt gern mal ab.

verdammt, ich merke schon, ich quatsche zuviel ;]
Meine scheiss Bremse is noch net da... ich bin unschuldig! Ich kann nicht annersch!


----------



## Schuasta (20. April 2011)

Soso... scheint mir eine plausible Erklärung zu sein. Im Sanka (Waren extrem lustig, mit "coolen" Stories à la Rennradfahrer der 2 Hunde mit seinen Laufrädern zerhäckselt hat oO) haben sie mir erzählt, dass beim Eröffnungstag ~13 "Schwerverletzte" am Start waren. Wie man sowas schafft oO

Aber ich kann mir ja selbst nichtmal erklären, wie ich meinen Sturz zu Stande gebracht hab. Es waren bestimmt die Reifen oä. Schuld, den an meinem gottgleichen Fahrkönnen lags bestimmt nicht


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Also am Eröffnungstag war es echt heftig, war zwar noch nie dort, aber kenn ein paar der Rettungsassistenten die in der zugehörigen Wache arbeiten.

Ansonsten weiss ich net ob in anderen Parks weniger passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (20. April 2011)

Schuasta schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schlüsselbein war ich...
> 
> Wie gehts dem Kollegen dens vor mir auf den Kopf gelassen hat?
> 
> BTW: Das Krankenhaus in Lauf is ja wohl unter aller Würde. Hab Ivo 400 nach ca. 5h sitzen bekommen. 400...


gute besserung

ich war der mitm kopf und ja bin wieder fit 

so schlimm fand ich das krankenhaus jetzt nicht, aber hab eh nicht viel mitbekommen


----------



## kenRockwell (20. April 2011)

ohman gute besserung besonders der mit dem schlüsselbein und der eingebauten platte.das wird schon wieder mit dem fahren in dieser saison.
erler ist ganz böse,da gabs schon fälle,die will ich lieber nicht ansprechen.

biker wug,dieser park ist für anfänger auf jedenfall was,an deiner stelle würde ich da einfach mal hinfahren.da trifft man sogar leute die man schon über 10 jahre nicht mehr gesehen hat.

hatte heute auch nen crash,da ich kein waldfahrer bin,ist dieses natürlich auf der strasse mit einem auto passiert.also oster"eier" gibts dieses jahr keine für mich.


----------



## twostroketomsi (20. April 2011)

Hallo
Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe der (wie weiter oben treffend erwähnt) freeridenden Daddys. Seit 25 Jahren fahre ich Motocross und MTB, die letzten Jahre zusammen mit meinem Sohn. Nun hat uns ein Freund auf Osternohe gebracht und wir sind begeistert. 
Mein Junior tut sich natürlich mit dem Thema sehr viel leichter als ich und für mich sind die meisten Streckenhindernisse trotz Vorkenntnissen noch eine ziemliche Herausforderung. 
Ich versuche, am Berg niemand im Weg zu sein und mich erstmal mit der Materie vertraut zu machen. Allerdings weiß ich auch, was ich nicht mehr lernen werde ;o)
Beim Motocross ist es übrigens so, dass die Erfahreneren und Schnelleren stets Rücksicht auf die Langsameren nehmen. 
Das sollte im Bikepark eigentlich nicht anders sein. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## zuspät (20. April 2011)

@biker-wug: komm und geh in den park 

ich bin, äh was kommt vor "anfänger" ?  
und bin auch im park unterwegs weils spass macht. klar versuch ich niemanden zu behindern o.ä. denke auch dass des niemand mit absicht macht. rücksicht is halt doch des a&o.
was die anfängerfreundlichkeit des parks angeht, kann ich nur sagen: top, war letztens erst mit nem neuling im park (der klassiker: neues bike erste ausfahrt gleich in park) und wir sind heil unten angekommen (s.video) 

deshalb weiterso


----------



## MatthiasF (20. April 2011)

Servus Leute!

Würde gerne mal demnächst nach Osternohe fahren und dort mal DH ausprobieren! Müsste mir allerdings hierfür ein Rad+Protektoren ausleihen, da ich nur ein auf Street / Dirt ausgerichtetes Hardtail habe..

Und da ich nicht gerne alleine fahren würde, suche ich hier mal nach "Mitfahrern", die mir vll. ein bisschen was zeigen können, oder auch andere "neueinsteiger" / anfänger.. Wäre cool wenn sich jemand meldet!

Kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Matthias, bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Landkreis Fürth, nähe Zirndorf! Sprich wenn jemand in der Nähe wohnt und mitwill, kann ich dich auch mitnehmen!

Würde gerne rausfinden ob DH was für mich ist und mir dann auch ein Rad etc. zulegen, sprich man könnte dann auch in Zukunft öfters mal zusammen fahren!

Antworten bitte hier oder per PN!

Gruß, Matze


----------



## M_Like (21. April 2011)

Paar aus unserer Gruppe sind morgen da, wenn du nen größere Gruppe siehst, sprich uns einfach an  ansonsten schau mal in unsere Gruppe, s. Signatur


----------



## MatthiasF (21. April 2011)

Edit: Ich war da, und hab euch glaubig sogar gesehen :b fahrt ihr öfter in Ohoe?


----------



## peter.gunz (22. April 2011)

heute war angenehm ruhig trotz feiertag. die strecken sind so trocken das der boden teilweise schon aufreist.

ich möchte euch bitten auch auf den spielplätzen erstmal nichtmehr zu rauchen. bitte macht das unten am lift oder oben am parkplatz. wie gesagt keiner hat lust auf nen abgebrannten bikepark.

danke


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2011)

Haben doch zur Zeit eh schon Brandschutzstufe 4...absolutes Rauchverbot in Waldgebieten

G.


----------



## peter.gunz (22. April 2011)

ja klar. problem ist nur das sowas nicht alle menschen wissen. und ich heute mehrere gesehen habe die sowas machen. ohne kippe austreten, dafür aber mit kippe wegschnippen. 

wenns möglich währe würde ich euch auch bitten, leute darauf hinzuweisen wenn ihr sowas die nächsten tage seht.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (22. April 2011)

Schuasta schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schlüsselbein war ich...
> BTW: Das Krankenhaus in Lauf is ja wohl unter aller Würde. Hab Ivo 400 nach ca. 5h sitzen bekommen. 400...



Der Kollege mit dem Kopf lebt noch ^^ Macht im Moment Pause wegen Abi ;-) Wird aber bald wieder fahren. Soweit gehts ihm gut. Soviel dazu.

Bei dir wird das auch wieder, dann darfst auch wieder Äpfel essen im BIkepark 

Gute Besserung





peter.gunz schrieb:


> heute war angenehm ruhig trotz feiertag. die strecken sind so trocken das der boden teilweise schon aufreist.



JA extrem trocken und staubig. Der Holzanlieger nachm Spielplatz war so eingestaubt das es mich sogar mal da gelegt hat, aber auch kein Wunder - so wie ich da reinhack musste das ja mal passieren ;-)






FB Link

wir sehn uns morgen


----------



## kenRockwell (22. April 2011)

Autsch,das muss ja am Nippel wehtun.

ja dann werde ich mir das nächstemal ein aschenbecher mitnehmen,für mich fast unmöglich zu einen der genannten plätze zum rauchen zu fahren


----------



## TiSpOkEs (22. April 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> Autsch,das muss ja am Nippel wehtun.
> 
> ja dann werde ich mir das nächstemal ein aschenbecher mitnehmen,für mich fast unmöglich zu einen der genannten plätze zum rauchen zu fahren



ich überleg ob ich mir das so tättowieren lasse, sieht geil aus 

das du da nen problem mit rauchen hast kann ich gut verstehen. aufhören wäre auch ne möglichkeit ;-)


----------



## casiosv (22. April 2011)

Photo von heute, 22.04.2011. Der Rest kommt demnächst...


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

hab mich gestern am neu gebauten drop am DH eigentlich recht dämlich zerbröselt..ich mein der is ned sonderlich hoch oder weit nur die anfahrt finde ich dezent missglückt gewählt und ausgeführt...da wart der alte "trichter" um meilen besser auch wenner auch recht verzwickt zu fahren war..aber die neue konstruktion besitzt ja in dem sinne keine richtig anfahrt und nen gewisses schwungpotezial mitzunehmen da dass ja zwei recht enge 90grad kehren sind insbsondere vorm sprung..fleilich kann ma auch da den chickenway nehmen 
jedoch bin ich der meinung wenn man scho extra ne landung hinschaufelt könnte man die doch noch gar schließen um nicht so ein komisches loch zu hinterlassen des mir dann etwas zum verhängnis geworden ist..keinen schwung mehr bekommen und des aber zu spät realisiert, dementsprechend zu kurz geflogen..vorderrad auf oder vor die kante der landung und mit der schulter gebremst..fand ich ned so cool und bautechnisch vermeidbar denke ich...
freilich, isn bikepark und ich will auch garned groß rumheulen...aber ich denke solche risiken könnte man doch einfach ausschließen , beispielsweise so wie am neuen großen drop unten am lift

wie sind eure erfahrung bezüglich des drops am DH so?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (23. April 2011)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> wie sind eure erfahrung bezüglich des drops am DH so?



einfach spitz anfahren und rollen lassen, ziehen, fertig. kein problem das teil.
hoffentlich aber vorm 1. sprung angeschaut.

das neue holzteil, wir nennen es "marmot", ist auch net zu unterschätzen. es sind schon da leute zu kurz gekommen. zu weit auch ^^


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. April 2011)

Der ist gut so wie er ist. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles auf anhieb fahren können. Da würde ja die Strecke sehr schnell langweilig werden. So hat sie wenigsten a weng an technischen anspruch.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

ja natürlich, hab vorher freilich angeschaut. jedoch finde ich man könnte die landung bis unter den drop durchziehn bzw diese loch scließen eben wie beim marmot 
den marmot finde ich zb recht easy zu weit kann ich mir garned vorstellen auser man kommt da reingebrochen wie noch [email protected] ich will ned beleidig wirken aber ich denke es gibt mehr leute die mit dem ding probleme haben, hab zumindest einigs gehört.... find ealso schon dass man drüber reden darf und sich ned abwürgen lassen muss


----------



## Hosenanzug (23. April 2011)

@casiosv:


warst Du der "Blitzer" der hin wieder an verschiedenen Stellen die "Geschwindigkeit" gemessen hat?

Schönes Bild, freue mich auf den Rest.
An alle anderen: laßt es schön stauben & fahrt vorsichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. April 2011)

ich war am anfang auch am zweifeln. Doch nach dem zehnten mal, gehts jetzt mitlerweile echt super. ganz am anfang war die absprungkante soger noch enger, da war links noch ein Baum. Also ist er eh schon weng einfacher.
Geschwindigkeit brauchst da eh nicht viel.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (23. April 2011)

wenn ich marmot nur rollen lassen würde, wäre ich im flat. ich land oft genug unten in dem flachen teil von der shorelandung. bin beim anfahren nur am bremsen! siehe hier, und ich war auch schon weiter :-(

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12307/h
Marmot Drop etwas weit

wenn man die landung bis hoch zieht springt keiner mehr, dann fährt jeder, weils schneller wäre. deswegen chickenway.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

naja wenn ma da so rausbügelt..^^ ne ich mein ja auch ned dass ma die landung hochzieht bis zur absprungkante sonder einfack bis zu der "wand" unterm absprung, einfach des loch zu machen, ned mehr
die landung bis hoch ziehn wär freilich sinnfrei, kein frage


----------



## casiosv (23. April 2011)

@Hosenanzug

Ja der "Blitzer" war ich. Photos kommen denk ich so gegen dienstag. Will das we schließlich noch selber nutzen.


----------



## Stagediver (23. April 2011)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Der ist gut so wie er ist. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen. Man muss ja nicht gleich alles auf anhieb fahren können. Da würde ja die Strecke sehr schnell langweilig werden. So hat sie wenigsten a weng an technischen anspruch.



Mein Reden


----------



## Hosenanzug (23. April 2011)

casiosv schrieb:


> @Hosenanzug
> 
> Ja der "Blitzer" war ich. Photos kommen denk ich so gegen dienstag. Will das we schließlich noch selber nutzen.




werde morgen & Montag auch wieder am Start sein; evtl. sieht man sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.gunz (23. April 2011)

also die dh drop diskussion ist eigentlich unnütz. der ist gut so wie er ist. da trennt sich halt schnell und nicht so schnelle oder gute fahren. man braucht eh nur 3km um unten im flat zu landen. einzige schwierigkeit ist einfach das runde anfahren. den baum haben wir ja mitm ghost boy schon unter einsatz unseres lebens entfernt. da war es noch gefährlich oder schwierig zu fahren.


----------



## Timotzki (23. April 2011)

Ey das auf dem Bild bin ja ich  Ist cool danke!

Und jetzt zum Drop auf der DH. Es zwingt dich keiner das Ding zu springen und wenn du es nciht kannst oder schaffst ist das ja kein Problem fährste halt aussen rum aber irgendwo sollte ein guter Fahrer auch belohnt werden wenn er das springt weil wenn das Loch zu ist schanzt sich jeder runter egal wie schnell er ist und bombt die Landung so nieder das du sie jede woche auffüllen darfst.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

oh man..sorry aber ich habe mit dem ding an sich ja kein problem..nur es nutz alles nix wenn du denkst ok etz sappste nochmal dann is des no prob..ja nur alles fürn sack wenn de dann doch nimma auf tempo kommst weil zu hoher gang..dann kippste halt gnadenlos is de tolle loch und legst dich erstmal nett aufs fressbrett..ich sehe keinen abbruch der "belohnung" wenn ma des loch einfach nach dem vorbild vom marmot waagerecht auffüllt....um mehr gehts mir ned..weis ned wieso ma da etz als völliger depp hingestellt wird nur weil ma mal vorgeschlagen hat ne sicherheit einzubaun..weil wenn de grad abspringen willst und merkst ok du bist doch weng zu langsam nütz dir der liebe chickenway au nix mehr...den kannste nehmen wenn dus dir garned zutraust..was bei mir ja absolut ned der fall is...werd in zukunft nicht mehr um hochnäsige meinungen fragen..is ja schön wenn ihr die anfahrt voll raushabt, ich hatte se ned raus und so wirds auch noch mehr leuten gehn


----------



## kenRockwell (23. April 2011)

man hat ja immer noch die möglichkeit links auszuweichen,das hab ich jetzt schon öfter beobachtet.


----------



## peter.gunz (23. April 2011)

sicherheit ist gut. selbstüberschätzung voll gefährlich. 

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. aber solche hindernisse wirst du überall auf der welt finden. freu dich doch lieber das es herausforderungen an dein fahrkönnen gibt. sonst wird man nie besser oder lernt sein fahrkönnen richtig einzuschätzen. die downhillstrecke ist als sehr schwere abfahrt gekennzeichnet. da wirst du öfters mal große oder schwere hindernisse finden. 
es ist nicht cool auf biegen und brechen was gerade so zu schaffen. der gute fahrer zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er sich gut einschätzen kann. keine scheu hat wo ausenrumzufahren. denn nicht der krasseste dropper is der gewinner, sondern der clevere typ der die ganze saison verletzungsfrei fährt und jeden tag spass haben kann.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2011)

peter.gunz schrieb:


> es ist nicht cool auf biegen und brechen was gerade so zu schaffen. der gute fahrer zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er sich gut einschätzen kann. keine scheu hat wo ausenrumzufahren. denn nicht der krasseste dropper is der gewinner, sondern der clevere typ der die ganze saison verletzungsfrei fährt und jeden tag spass haben kann.





dachte mir das am Eröffnungswochenende in Todtnau, wo am Samstag um 11 der erste mit kaputtem Schlüsselbein über'n Parkplatz gewackelt ist...


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

wie gut dass ich so gut wie immer verletzungsfrei fahre..aber ich sag scho nix mehr


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2011)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> wie gut dass ich so gut wie immer verletzungsfrei fahre..aber ich sag scho nix mehr



mach dir nix draus, es gibt genügend leute die ähnlich denken wie du. die stimmung im krankenhaus lauf spricht auf jeden fall eine andere sprache.


----------



## peter.gunz (23. April 2011)

die leute liegen aber zu 98 prozent nicht im krankenhaus lauf weil die sprünge unfahrbar oder fehlkonstruiert sind. 

die geschwindigkeit und sprunghöhe wie weite müssen nur dem fahrkönnen angepasst werden. ich kann mich nur wiederholen. bitte fahrt langsam und orientiert euch nicht an anderen leuten. es schaut immer leicht aus wenn ein halbprofi springt, dropt oder einfach nur fährt. 

lieber einmal stärke beweisen und lieber noch warten mitm springen als für mehrere wochen nichtmehr springen. 

es sind genug leute mit cc bikes im park unterwegs. komischerweise können diese biker auch langsam fahren und spass haben. der park ist mit jedem halbwegs gutem mtb fahrbar. 

gejammer auf hohem niveau bringt garnix. der liftbesitzer ist kritikfähig und nimmt jede beschwerde oder anregung sehr ernst. wendet euch doch bitte an ihn oder seine frau. die beiden sind jeden tag am lift.


----------



## scottfreakx (23. April 2011)

genau deshalb hab ich meine verbesserungsanregung bereits vorgebracht..und nur nebenbei..ich war noch nie im krankenhaus..und ich überschätze mich auch nicht..ich war nur einfach zu langsam was ich leider erst im letzten moment gemerkt habe nachdem ich eigentlich nochmal gut reinsappen wollte..gang war halt leider der falsche..und für sowas finde ich einfach dass man das loch stopfen kann.-nur .nochmal für die dies gekommt ignorieren und irgendwie ne blödheitssache und überschätzungsgelaber für nen 16 jährigen draus machen wollen...das nervt nämlich langsam...wenn ihrs für sinnfrei haltet des loch zu stopfen, gut eure meinung...aber ich finde solche anregungen dienen allein der sicherheit und sollten vllcht ned gleich ignorant erstickt werden mit so plumpen phrasen ala mehr gibts ned zu zu sagen...ich hab die weisned ned gefressen..mehr sag ich dazu nimma und damit hat sichs des für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. April 2011)

oh man. das bringt doch nichts das loch zu stopfen. dann fliegt man halt oben drauf und es hebelt einen runter. 
und so viel geschwindigkeit brauchst da auch nicht, wenn man gut um die kurve kommt.
was bei dir ja anscheinend der fall war. und ich hab da noch keinen gesehn der sich da ins krankenhaus geschossen hat.
die meisten wo das ding fahren wissen halt es einzuschätzen und die anderen nicht und nehmen denn chickenway. ohne sich zu schämen.
ich war die erstn paar mal auch zu langsam und bin voll auf die kante. musste auch erst an der anfahrt feilen um da gut rum zu kommen. der sprung an sich ist nicht das problem, nur die anfahrt ist halt nicht so einfach. die kann man ja ohne probleme üben und dann braucht man auch nicht mehr tretten.


----------



## deorsum (23. April 2011)

@ ghostboy 

der sprung ist halt ein bisschen anspruchsvoller und wenn das loch zugemacht wird, dann fehlt da wieder ein bisschen der reiz


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Üben will doch heutzutage keiner mehr

Was ich jetzt net versteh ist warum der Scottfreak will das das Loch zugemacht wird, wenn das Problem die Anfahrt ist....zumal sein eigentliches Problem nach eigenen Angaben ein Schaltfehler war!
Weil dann müßte man doch als Vervbesserung die Anfahrt umzukonstruieren vorschlagen.

Würde man das Loch schließen bei gleicher Anfahrt hätte man genau das Prob wie es Primotzki schreibt.



> weil wenn das Loch zu ist schanzt sich jeder runter egal wie schnell er ist und bombt die Landung so nieder das du sie jede woche auffüllen darfst.



Und wer schon selbst im Sterckenbau tätig war, der weiß das es besser ist manche Abschnitte so zu bauen das sie erst ab einer gewissen Fähigkeit fahrbar sind.

Man darf bei solchen Bauten, also solche mit Loch dazwischen, nur nicht gefährlich bauen

@Speedy: Wie gefährlich ist denn die Stelle wirklich???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Wie gefährlich ist denn die Stelle wirklich???
> 
> G.



rein kopfmäßig brauchst da schon einen guten ruck, laut dem teatimetom fährt es sich aber recht geschmeidig. ich hab bisher noch abstand von dem teil genommen. großartig üben ist an dem teil nicht möglich. entweder man kommt gut und flüssig um das 90° eck oder es scheppert, wenn einem da ein fehler passiert. platz zum vernüftigen abbremsen ist jedenfalls kaum vorhanden.

grundsätzlich finde ich den vorschlag von scottfreakx aber sinnvoller als die teilweisen sinnfreien kommentare ala gost-boy. wenn sich ein 16 jähriger gedanken über die allgemeine sicherheit macht, dann ziehe ich den hut davor und kann über die ganzen vermeintlichen profis hier eher ein wenig lachen. wenn das loch zu ist, so kann man aus der geschichte immer noch versuchen einen flatdrop zu machen und dabei ist es nicht gesagt, das es einem da unbedingt aushebeln muss.
ich kann mich da auch an diesem step-down an die kante stellen und springe mit "0" km/h runter, ohne das mir was passiert.


----------



## Jayson213 (23. April 2011)

sorry, aber die gedanken kamen weil er runtergefallen ist!
üben kann man das ding auch ganz gut. oberhalb der kurve hinstellen und gerade auf dem absprung rollen....da bekommt man ein gefühl für den überfetten, krassen,mörder drop...

und wenn man das ding auffüllt bis zur kante, fällt man auch runter wenn man zu langsam ist...(ich war bei meinem ersten verusch auch zu langsam gewesen und habe den notausgang über den lenker gewählt----habe lang überlegt, aber dann doch eine klage wegen gefährdung der öffentlichkeit gelassen!)


----------



## S*P*J (24. April 2011)

buzzz Jungeeee...ist halt so


----------



## Heidros161 (24. April 2011)

Kurze frage ist zwar Offtopic aber egal
Wer is nan morgen alles da?
und ich werd mir morgen den Drop auch mal anschauen weil wie ihr da so redet dürfte er ja nicht so leicht sein oder?


----------



## fenner (24. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUPDAtll9yo"]YouTube        - Bikepark Osternohe 23.04.2011[/nomedia]

kleines video von onohe 23.4.2011


----------



## M_Like (24. April 2011)

gutes vid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schweinebraten (24. April 2011)

auf der homepage steht dass an freitagen im april von 14 bis um 19 uhr geöffnet ist . allerdings steht dort auch dass am karfreitag von 10 bis 18 uhr geöffnet ist . ich möchte gerne nächsten freitag in den bikepark fahrn , ab jetzt bin ich verwirrt wann des jetzt aufmacht ?!?! um 10 oder 14 uhr ???? wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .


----------



## kenRockwell (24. April 2011)

schweinebraten schrieb:


> auf der homepage steht dass an freitagen im april von 14 bis um 19 uhr geöffnet ist . allerdings steht dort auch dass am karfreitag von 10 bis 18 uhr geöffnet ist . ich möchte gerne nächsten freitag in den bikepark fahrn , ab jetzt bin ich verwirrt wann des jetzt aufmacht ?!?! um 10 oder 14 uhr ???? wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte .



wie soll man da bitte verwirrt sein?ist nächsten freitag wieder karfreitag?nein.also wird der wohl erst um 14 uhr aufmachen.


----------



## peter.gunz (24. April 2011)

von 14 bis 19 uhr


----------



## scottfreakx (24. April 2011)

ich bin erstmal 20 und ka 16..ich meinte des ned speziell auf mich bezogen sndern eher so dass man iwie als komplettes kleinkind hingestellt wird..kommt mir zumindest so vor, nur weil man vorschlägt dieses loch zu stopfen ..im übrigen stimme ich speedy i komplett zu..endlich mal einer der was sinnvolles von sich gibt und sich etwas versucht reinzudenken..und nein ich bin nich runtergefallen sonder war etwas zu langsam wegen eines schaltfehlers..kann jedem passieren...maaan ey lassts einfach, bei euch scheint eh nur schrott zu kommen...ohne da wen angreifen zu wollen


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. April 2011)

morgen ist die Niederbayerische Democrew wieder am Start  (zwei Monsterdemos/zwei flowyellowDemos/ein schwarzesDemo) Freu mich schon


----------



## TiSpOkEs (24. April 2011)

Haha das GIF is sehr geil, der Kay muss auch immer alles ohne anzuschaunen fahren wollen ^^

man scotty, wenn man alles so umbaut das jeder überall runterfahren kann dann braucht man 1. kein federweg, 2. kein schutzausrüstung und 3. wirds auch langweilig.

siehe kroko. alte landung, noch nicht sicher genug gefühlt, neue landung, sofort gesprungen. hät ich damals gewusst das man die alte landung so 1a trifft hät ichs gleich springen soll. also bissl euer gehören auch dazu.

oder solln die 2 doubles aufm spielplatz auch noch zu tables werden?!
sich einmal zu überwinden und es dann zu springen, das is der kick in dem sport, der es auch für mich interssant macht.

wir sehn uns morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StealthRider (25. April 2011)

auf vielfachen Wunsch  ein paar Pics von gestern am Marmot:
https://picasaweb.google.com/111255017223893294387/Osternohe2442011#


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

Also dann geb ich a ma mein sempf dazu 
Ich war am Karfreitag das vierte mal in Onohe und hab mich von mal zu mal gesteigert.
Beim ersten besuch hab ich mir a gedacht (dh strecke, Sprung in den steihang) wie soll ich so weit kommen, oder das CB Gap. Das is mir zu weit hab ich gedacht aber gerade da is doch der Reiz oder? letzten freitag bin ichs dann gesprungen und fands ganz ok.
Wenn ich jedes Gap und jeden Drop beim ersten mal nehmen würde und es stehen würde wärs doch reizlos.
Ich schau mir jeden Stunt genau an und überleg mir zweimal ob ich das jetzt mach oder noch warte. Evtl. mach ichs auch nie weils mir zu heikel ist.
Was ich sagen will ist das die Jungs im Park nen klasse Job machen und sich um jeden Stunt wirklich gedanken machen. Ich nehm die Strecke wie sie ist und taste mich langsam ran.
Ich hab zumindest kein problem damit den chicken way zu nehmen bis ich mir sicher bin das ich den stunt auch schaffe.
Allein schon deswegen was man so für horror storys vom Laufer kkh hört und nicht zu letzt wegen meinem Chef


----------



## scottfreakx (26. April 2011)

ich hatte damit auch kein problem mehr..ich hab nur im letztem moment registriert dass ich doch weng slow war..da nutz eim dann auch jeder chickenwy nix...aber iwie wollen einige ned kapiern um wasses mir eig geht aber wie schon erwähnt es mir auch langsam egal..


----------



## casiosv (26. April 2011)

ich hab das gefühl ich les ne endlosschleife...


----------



## Krautrider (26. April 2011)

Man muss nicht alle Obstacles im Park entschärfen, meine Meinung


----------



## kletteraffe (26. April 2011)

V.a. "muss" man nicht alles in nem Park fahren... oO


----------



## marcie (26. April 2011)

Hier sind aber ganz "harte" Jungs am Start. Applaus, Applaus


----------



## Hosenanzug (26. April 2011)

@ die Liftbetreiber:

spricht etwas dagegen, am kommenden Freitag den Betrieb doch bis 20h zu dehnen?
ich komme zwar am WE, aber dann muß ich leider (beruflich) sechs Wochen auf O'nohe verzichten! und hier bei mir gibts kein Bikepark, nur flaches Gelände... verdammt, ich hätte bei Leitner oder Doppelmayr anheuern sollen......

davon abgesehen: bin zwar kein Pro, aber komme mit allen Parkelementen ( blau, rot... sw folgt hoffentlich bald )gut klar; man kann sich auch recht gut an Dinge herantasten. Als Beispiel nehm' ich mal den "Spielplatz" (meine Bezeichnung). Spielplatz ist derjenige, wo die zwei step- ups (groß & klein) sowie den (wenn ihn so nennen kann) "table" mit Holzkonstruktion. Nicht zu vergessen der große wall ride.


Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit dem Park, daß er uns möglichst lange erhalten bleibt!


----------



## Timotzki (26. April 2011)

Wegen Fragen an den Liftbetreiber schreib ihm am besten gleich ne Mail weil der ist hier im Forum nicht wirklich unterwegs


----------



## casiosv (26. April 2011)

So muss mein versprechen noch einlösen...

Photos vom 22.04.2011

http://photo-sven.de/2011_04_22_osternohe/index.htm

und hier noch welche vom 25.04.2011

http://photo-sven.de/2011_04_25_osternohe/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_Like (26. April 2011)

Danke Sven =)


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (26. April 2011)

das mehrfache Erschrecken an diesem Tag hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## Grossman_nik (26. April 2011)

@casiosv, cool danke fürs Bild und meiner Kumpels DIe grün/gelbe Demofraktion


----------



## MatthiasF (26. April 2011)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## StealthRider (26. April 2011)

@casiosv: super Bilder


----------



## zuspät (26. April 2011)

war sonntag auch wieder unterwegs. alles top, nette leute, super wetter, interessante gespräche und fast sturzfrei durch gekommen 
einziger mangel: am kroko haben paar nägel und lockere bretter für nervenkitzel gesorgt 

die pics sind mal wieder nice


----------



## kenRockwell (27. April 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> war sonntag auch wieder unterwegs. alles top, nette leute, super wetter, interessante gespräche und fast sturzfrei durch gekommen
> einziger mangel: am kroko haben paar nägel und lockere bretter für nervenkitzel gesorgt
> 
> die pics sind mal wieder nice


immernoch?ich hab das ja nen bauer gesacht,aber der is wohl noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Timotzki (27. April 2011)

Ich werd mich gleich heute drum kümmern!


----------



## peter.gunz (27. April 2011)

merkwürdig ich bin samstag früh noch alle shores abgefahren und hab abgeklopft. werde ich wohl übersehen haben die lockeren bretter. aber timotzki machts ja heute gleich wieder heile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (27. April 2011)

is doch wurscht, anscheinend is ja nix passiert und wenn die nägel wieder da sind wo se hin gehören da kann es wochenende kommen


----------



## Hosenanzug (27. April 2011)

danke für Bilder! 
die Idee mit den gestreckten opening hours hat sich ist glaube ich  sowieso den Bach herunter gegangen... nach Auskunft mit der Heimat sowie eine fernvisuelle Inspektion verhießen nichts gutes... na dann bis demnächst!


----------



## Hosenanzug (27. April 2011)

Hosenanzug schrieb:


> danke für Bilder!
> die Idee mit den gestreckten opening hours hat sich ist glaube ich  sowieso den Bach herunter gegangen... nach Auskunft mit der Heimat sowie eine fernvisuelle Inspektion verhießen nichts gutes... na dann bis demnächst!



ihr versteht schon was ich meine, deutsch ist aber auch verdammt schwer   gute Nacht!


----------



## yanske (28. April 2011)

Servus,

habe vor am Samstag zum ersten mal hinzufahren! Bin ja schon mal gespannt! Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Sonst ist das Wochenende gelaufen ^.-
Wir haben zwar den Ochsenkopf in der nähe doch freu ich mich mal auf Abwechslung!
Also bis Samstag!

Gruß

yannske


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. April 2011)

Öffnungszeiten für Freitag Nachmittag ab Mai 2011:

>>>Jeden Freitag von 14.00 bis 20.00 Uhr<<<

steht auf der homepage


----------



## freakezoid (28. April 2011)

Geil! Osternohe ist einfach Top 
Leider verpass ich immer die Blitzer auf der Strecke  Noch kein Bild von mir 

Sind echt top die Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casiosv (28. April 2011)

Oh, ja dankeschön für das viele Lob... evtl. bin ich morgen wieder zum foten am start.


----------



## yanske (29. April 2011)

Wie siehts da eigentlich mit der "Auslastung" an Wochenenden aus? Viel los?


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2011)

warte mal, ich schau mal in die glaskugel...... hm .... ähm.... na ja.... die kann sich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## yanske (29. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warte mal, ich schau mal in die glaskugel...... hm .... ähm.... na ja.... die kann sich nicht entscheiden.




Wenn du die Frage richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es eine allgemeine Frage war. Die sich logischerweise auf mehrere vergangene Wochenenden bezieht.
Es wird ja sicher Leute geben die da schon öfters waren.


----------



## _arGh_ (29. April 2011)

letztes we wars eigtl recht locker.
dieses hat ja auch bmais offen, von dem her wirds wohl schon taugen.


----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2011)

yanske schrieb:


> Wenn du die Frage richtig gelesen hättest wäre dir aufgefallen, dass es eine allgemeine Frage war. Die sich logischerweise auf mehrere vergangene Wochenenden bezieht.
> Es wird ja sicher Leute geben die da schon öfters waren.



und da war von 20 minuten anstehen bis durchfahren alles drin.


----------



## yanske (29. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und da war von 20 minuten anstehen bis durchfahren alles drin.



Jetzt weiss ich schon mehr. Danke.


----------



## hast (29. April 2011)

ich wollte mal fragen wer heute mit der Kamera unterwegs war

mfg
steve


----------



## casiosv (29. April 2011)

Ich war mit der Kamera unterwegs... hatte ne rote Jacke an. Photos gibts demnächst.


----------



## M.i.m.i. (30. April 2011)

Hoffentlich hast du meinen Sturz nicht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casiosv (30. April 2011)

Da kann ich dich beruhigen, hab keine Stürze drauf.


----------



## casiosv (30. April 2011)

Photos von Gestern, 29.04.2011:

http://photo-sven.de/2011_04_29_osternohe/index.htm


----------



## heifisch (30. April 2011)

Vielen Dank! 

Es hat bei mir auch beim Crankbrothersgap einmal geblitzt, gibts davon auch ein Bild


----------



## casiosv (30. April 2011)

du fuchs  ja hat tatsächlich einmal geblitzt, jedoch is das photo viel zu hell bzw. einfach weiß geworden. hatte noch iso 1600 drin vom letzten shoot....


----------



## heifisch (30. April 2011)

nö, ich hab gerade geduscht 
na dann, sind ja auch andere schöne fotos dabei


----------



## casiosv (30. April 2011)

gibt sicherlich noch mal ne gelegenheit dieses jahr...


----------



## _arGh_ (30. April 2011)

top bilder!


----------



## M.i.m.i. (1. Mai 2011)

Das sind ja wahnsinns Bilder! Supergeil! Vielen Dank!


----------



## OLB Phil (1. Mai 2011)

Sooo dala,
war heut in Osternohe vor Ort und hab verletzungsbedingt leider nur Bilder machen können.
hab se grad in meinem Album hochgeladen.
Nicht alles künstlerisch wertvoll aber das ein oder andere is doch ganz schee.

Hoff freut sich der ein oder andere drüber, und über ein kleines Danke würd ich mich freuen.

Wer sich gar nich freut hier zu sehen zu sein, der gebe mir bitte bescheid und ich lösch die Bilder umgehend.

CU in nem Bikepark dieser Welt.
Greets Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (1. Mai 2011)

-


----------



## Stoegl (1. Mai 2011)

OLB Phil schrieb:


> Sooo dala,
> war heut in Osternohe vor Ort und hab verletzungsbedingt leider nur Bilder machen können.
> hab se grad in meinem Album hochgeladen.
> Nicht alles künstlerisch wertvoll aber das ein oder andere is doch ganz schee.
> ...


Ahoi!
Hab mich gerade gefunden, freu freu. Geile Sache, vielen Dank für die Bilder. Is immer super, so nette Menschen mit Kameras in der Hand zu treffen.
(Wir haben kurz gequatscht, ich war der mit den schwarzen Klamotten und dem silbernen Ironhorse)


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (1. Mai 2011)

...mich hast Du gut erwischt. Danke fürs Abdrücken


----------



## StealthRider (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Locals,
verkaufe Freerider Ghost FR Northshore







Details und weitere Bilder hier:
http://65133.homepagemodules.de/t1351f17-Ghost-FR-Northshore.html


----------



## f4f79 (2. Mai 2011)

coole fotos!


----------



## *iceman* (2. Mai 2011)

@casiosv: Danke für die coolen Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timotzki (3. Mai 2011)

Ist schon jemand den neuen Übungspacour gefahren?


----------



## zuspät (3. Mai 2011)

meinst des teil unten? also die shors? sind die denn scho offen?


----------



## Timotzki (3. Mai 2011)

Ja die mein ich unten beim Lifthäuschen.
Ich weiß nicht ob sie schon offen sind drum wollt ich mal fragen haben die letzte woche gebaut, hatte aber keine zeit am wochenende mal vorbeizuschaun


----------



## hast (3. Mai 2011)

ja die sind offen


----------



## TimNbg (3. Mai 2011)

gibts bilder davon?


----------



## hast (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe leider keiner aber ich kann dir am Freitag welche geben


----------



## KonaJumper (4. Mai 2011)

aha jetzt weiß ich für was die shores sind


----------



## _evolution_ (4. Mai 2011)

die shores, die da schon ewig unten beim lift rumstehen?


----------



## heifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Ne, es sind einige dazu gekommen.


----------



## KonaJumper (4. Mai 2011)

denke schon das die gemeint sind oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Mai 2011)

Hats da Alex endlich mal gschafft des Zeug zu vervollständigen, nice 
Hat jmd Bilder dazu, was er da so hingezaubert hat??


----------



## Timotzki (4. Mai 2011)

Ja es hing ja nicht am Alex sondern an den Grunstückbesitzern. Ihr glaubt nicht wie viel es da zu diskutieren gibt aber jetzt steht er endlich und schaut spaßig aus ich bin mal gespannt wie er sich fahren lässt.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Mai 2011)

Die scheinen in ONO ja wirklich ein großes "Problem" zu sein -.-
Bin gespannt drauf, mal schauen, vllt bin ich am Sonntag bisschen vor Ort


----------



## KonaJumper (6. Mai 2011)

Heute(freitag) war jemend da und hat ein paar fotos geschossen, so ca. 7 uhr. vom crankbrothers und kroko. Würde ich gerne mal sehen


----------



## heifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Wink , war einer davon. Die Fotos kommen die nächsten Tage


----------



## KonaJumper (6. Mai 2011)

Hast du mich auch erwischt? Oranges Kona Stinky


----------



## heifisch (6. Mai 2011)

2x biste drauf


----------



## KonaJumper (6. Mai 2011)

Würde mich freuen wenn du sie mir schicken würdest


----------



## heifisch (6. Mai 2011)

Siehe oben, die Fotos werden von einem von uns die nächsten Tage hochgeladen. Zur Zeit hab ich sie garnicht, sondern der Kumpel der die Kamera besitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (6. Mai 2011)

ok cool


----------



## heifisch (8. Mai 2011)

Hier sind die Bilder aus Osternohe von Freitag und Samstag:
Picasa


----------



## S*P*J (8. Mai 2011)

Danke Haifisch Good Job


----------



## heifisch (8. Mai 2011)

Danke, aber heifisch, wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## S*P*J (8. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Danke, aber heifisch, wenn ich bitten darf



ok heyfisch


----------



## heifisch (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (9. Mai 2011)

cooles bild von mir, Danke!


----------



## ulli! (9. Mai 2011)

die qualität der osternohebilder der hier anzutreffenden user sind alle imo sehr gut gelungen! respekt 
@heifisch
ich geh mal davon aus dass du so n funk-blitz-auslöser benutzt, was hastn du dafür hingelegt;
reicht da n billiger oder muss man da auf die verschlusszeiten achten?  was hast du für belichtungszeiten mit blitz und welche mit ohne blitz?
ich hatte für onohe immer nur dslrs ohne externen blitz mit standart-tele-objektiven, da is meist nie was richtiges rausgekommen


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

danke 

was der funkauslöser kostet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da mir die kameraausrüstung nicht gehört. kann das für dich aber in erfahrung bringen, oder derjenige antwortet selber(ist auch hier aktiv)
allgemein schafft der funkauslöser aber keine highspeedsyncro, dh. ab 1/300sec fängt ein schwarzer streifen unten auf dem Bild an. ich hab mit verschlusszeiten um die 1/200 bis 1/250 gearbeitet und jeweils die blende varriert(ja ich weiß, eigentlich macht man es anders rum). da objektiv war ein 12-24mm tokina, die brennweite ist mMn ideal. auch ohne externen blitz geht es, aber klar im wald wird es schwierig wenn nicht gerade die sonne rein knallt. auch kann man sich eine perspektive suchen und dann die blitze woanders anbringen um das bild gut auszuleuchten. man ist halt viel freier.


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> danke
> 
> was der funkauslöser kostet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da mir die kameraausrüstung nicht gehört. kann das für dich aber in erfahrung bringen, oder derjenige antwortet selber(ist auch hier aktiv)
> allgemein schafft der funkauslöser aber keine highspeedsyncro, dh. ab 1/300sec fängt ein schwarzer streifen unten auf dem Bild an. ich hab mit verschlusszeiten um die 1/200 bis 1/250 gearbeitet und jeweils die blende varriert(ja ich weiß, eigentlich macht man es anders rum). da objektiv war ein 12-24mm tokina, die brennweite ist mMn ideal. auch ohne externen blitz geht es, aber klar im wald wird es schwierig wenn nicht gerade die sonne rein knallt. auch kann man sich eine perspektive suchen und dann die blitze woanders anbringen um das bild gut auszuleuchten. man ist halt viel freier.


das wurde bei scew schon durchgekaut,das liegt nicht am auslöser sondern nur an der blende auf ner d70s oder d2xs gehts ja mit ganz schnellen zeiten auch.


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

ok stimmt, mit einer eos 450d gehts trotzdem nicht


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> ok stimmt, mit einer eos 450d gehts trotzdem nicht


jo d80 d300 gehts auch nicht.mit der alten technik von der d70 und d2xs gehts.da haben wir früher sogar die billigen sambesi mit serie gefeuert ohne probleme.bei canon wird es wohl auch die ein oder andere cam geben,die mit solchen probleme verflucht ist.(meistens liegt es aber nur am blitz)
ob ich das normal mache oder die einstellung fp synchronzeit einstelle,die cam bei mir is abolut fail und ich bereue es.lieber 2-3 tausend mehr ausgeben


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

1. gehört mir die cam nicht, wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt
2. reicht sie mMn völlig, zumindest mir
3. hätte ich als schüler eh kein geld 2-3mille (schon garnicht 'mehr') für eine cam auszugeben. schon biken ist ein teurer sport


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> 1. gehört mir die cam nicht, wie oben schon mehrfach erwähnt
> 2. reicht sie mMn völlig, zumindest mir
> 3. hätte ich als schüler eh kein geld 2-3mille (schon garnicht 'mehr') für eine cam auszugeben. schon biken ist ein teurer sport


mein gott,meinst net das ich kapiert habe das es nicht deine ist?darf man hier jetzt gar nichts mehr erklären/erläutern/klarstellen?

edit.ach stimmt ja,bist ja die fahrende bananne.dann wunderts mich nicht sry


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

darfst du, genau das hab ich auch nur getan, weil es bei dir nunmal nicht rüber kam
ganz ruhig


----------



## _arGh_ (9. Mai 2011)

wies hier schon wieder abgeht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> wies hier schon wieder abgeht..



hab ich dir ja schonmal gesagt,hdf.wer bist du überhaupt möchtegernadmin?foren prinzessin?ach leckt mich doch an den eiern ihr freak mtbler.
von so opfer werde ich mit sicherheit keine pics mehr machen.tztztztz



admin,please delete my account,thx


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

was ist denn jetzt los?


um den account zu löschen, brauchts nur eine mail an einen forenadmin


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt los?
> 
> 
> um den account zu löschen, brauchts nur eine mail an einen forenadmin



egal was ich schreibe,argh versteht es einfach falsch oder was weis ich.aber ich brauch mir hier im forum von einem dahergelaufenden nichts erzählen lassen.
oder habe ich heut irgenndwem doof angemacht?


----------



## _arGh_ (9. Mai 2011)

es ist doch ganz simpel umgekehrt: du verstehst falsch, was ich poste.. xD


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

ja, und zwar argh und das obwohl er nur einen satz losgelassen hat. mag zwar provozierend gewesen sein, aber sicher nicht in diesem maße. also kommt mal wieder runter.
und zu deinem edit: nein, ich bin nicht die fahrende banane, sondern das krokodil. und wenn du selbst in form eines kostümrides keinen spaß versteht tust du mir leid


fährst du eigentlich selber mtb, oder fotografierst du nur?


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

ja das ganze habe ich per pm geklärt.es ist kurz gesagt einfach falsch verstanden bzw missverstanden.

gibts den jetzt auch ein foto von dem neuen holzbauten unten am lift?
oder wie sind derzeit die fahreigenschaften vom waldboden?


heifisch schrieb:


> nein, ich bin nicht die fahrende banane, sondern das krokodil. und wenn du selbst in form eines kostümrides keinen spaß versteht tust du mir leid
> 
> 
> fährst du eigentlich selber mtb, oder fotografierst du nur?


hab nie behauptet das ich das nicht komisch finde
habe immer gedacht das du in meinem alter,also viel älter wie du jetzt bisthab aber dann das bild mit dem kostüm gesehen und wusste ja das diese truppe recht jung war,was mir sagt das du schüler bist und nicht viel kohle hast.also war mein gedanke das du älter bist schonmal falschda hast was mit dem edit falsch verstanden
ich habe auch ein mtb oder zwei,finde den verschleiss vom kostenfaktor im wald aber für zu hoch,von daher mache ich nur sport mit verschiedenen strassenräder.
würde ich im wald dh oder fr fahren,wäre ich wahrscheinlich  schon längst tot.ich mach im wald lieber nur fotos und geh da mit der cam spazieren bevor ich mit dem lenker an nem baum klebe und mein job nicht ausüben kann.


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

na dann passts doch

gibt es, allerdings hab ich es bisher nur auf fb gesehen: hier






am we war der boden praktisch perfekt, nicht zu trocken, nicht zu nass


----------



## Priest0r (9. Mai 2011)

ey chillt mal euer leben oder isch halbier eusch


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2011)

@ken das Bild mit dem Übungszeug geht nach oben noch weiter, paar Kurven und so...schaut gut aus war aber noch gesperrt KP warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ey chillt mal euer leben oder isch halbier eusch



ok, ich nehm nen teil von argh; sein a-line


----------



## ride-FX (9. Mai 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> hab ich dir ja schonmal gesagt,hdf.wer bist du überhaupt möchtegernadmin?foren prinzessin?ach leckt mich doch an den eiern ihr freak mtbler.
> von so opfer werde ich mit sicherheit keine pics mehr machen.tztztztz
> 
> 
> ...



YES alta! hahahahahahaha


----------



## kenRockwell (9. Mai 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> @ken das Bild mit dem Übungszeug geht nach oben noch weiter, paar Kurven und so...schaut gut aus war aber noch gesperrt KP warum



ja man,das wird ein richtig geiler event.
muss irgenndwann mal zum gucken und schauen vorbeistapfen,ausser samstags.


----------



## heifisch (9. Mai 2011)

ulli! schrieb:


> @heifisch
> ich geh mal davon aus dass du so n funk-blitz-auslöser benutzt, was hastn du dafür hingelegt;



so, hab's mal für dich in erfahrungen gebracht, der hersteller heißt Yongnuo und kosten tut das ganze zwischen 70 und 100, je nach ausstattung


----------



## Timotzki (9. Mai 2011)

Also Übungsparcour ist echt gut zum fahren!

Ist vllt ein bisschen Missverständlich das absperrband das dort ist ist blos als absperrung dass man nicht auf das andere Grundstück fährt also er ist offen


----------



## S*P*J (9. Mai 2011)

Timotzki schrieb:


> Also Übungsparcour ist echt gut zum fahren!
> 
> Ist vllt ein bisschen Missverständlich das absperrband das dort ist ist blos als absperrung dass man nicht auf das andere Grundstück fährt also er ist offen




hab gedacht wie alle andern auch, das des Ding geschlossen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .fabienne. (10. Mai 2011)

Gibts denn noch mehr Bilder vom Samstag? Bei mir hats ganz sicher 2 mal geblitzt, find mich aber nicht. Also falls es noch irgendwo Bilder gibt, wär super


----------



## heifisch (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, es war noch eine Fotografin im Park, wo's die Bilder gibt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## _arGh_ (10. Mai 2011)

ich hab kurz mit ihr gesprochen. sie wollte die bilder auf facebook hochladen und das dann auf der fb-seite vom park zugänglich machen. ist aber bisher nix zu sehen davon.


----------



## ride-FX (10. Mai 2011)

war ja klar, das du ihr wieder am hintern klebst


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. Mai 2011)

@ken / heifisch: Es wär echt cool, wenn ihr eure Chatposts reduzieren könntet. und btt plz!  Danke!

Das Bild da "oben" ( http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1879052&l=a91a766f76&id=1600354907 ) stammt von mir. Links davon ist, wie SPJ scho sacht, noch weng was, Steilkurve, weng Hubbel und noch n Northshore.

Ich war Samstag draußen und hab bisschen geknipst, is aber sauviel unscharf geworden. Die anderen Bilder hab ich aber noch nicht hochgeladen, kommt die Tage noch.
Der Übungsparcours, wie Timotzki sagt, is scho offen, schaut aber noch total unbenutzt und abgesperrt aus, deswegen traut sich wohl noch keiner drauf 

Der Käskoung und Bienenstich war übrigens nach eingehender Prüfung wiedermal hervorragend!


----------



## .fabienne. (11. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, danke!
Dann guck ich mal auf Facebook.


----------



## heifisch (11. Mai 2011)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> @ken / heifisch: Es wär echt cool, wenn ihr eure Chatposts reduzieren könntet. und btt plz!  Danke!



kann zumindest ich 


wie lange ist die blueline eigentlich schon so, kommt mir in vergleich mit letzem jahr stark verändert vor


----------



## kenRockwell (11. Mai 2011)

jaja


----------



## el-Harry (13. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute zum ersten mal am Bikepark und muss echt sagen das ich einen super tag hatte. Hab zwar voll den Muskelkater aber auch ein Grinser im Gesicht weils einfach nur geil war. Und meine alte Kiste hats auch gut überstanden bin aber auch nicht dir Großen teile gesprungen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Mai 2011)

war echt gut heut. für meine schulter leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.locko (14. Mai 2011)

Ja ja Freitag der 13te und alle purzeln durch die gegend.

Mich hats auch zerlegt auch auf die Schulter....

Mein Cousin hats in des neue Teil rein ghaut. Viel zu schnell viel zu weit und zack is er übern 2ten Absprung allein ohne Bike des is hinterhergeflogen. Is aber nix passiert.


----------



## player599 (14. Mai 2011)

freitag der 13.  ich werd jetzt abergläubisch. ich war der, den es beim 2. step up step down gelegt. ergebnis: gehirnerschütterung, handgelenk verstaucht, rippen geprellt und natürlich rahmen gebrochen  jetzt schnell nen neuen finden, damit ich das ganze nochmal versuchen kann 

P.S.: vielen dank nochmal an denjenigen, der meinem kumpel den Reifen geliehen hat, falls er das hier liest! du hast unseren Tag gerettet, und wenn ich dich nochmal treffe geb ich dir ein alkoholfreies aus


----------



## TimNbg (14. Mai 2011)

krass, wie biste denn da gestürzt? zu schnell oder? 

Auf jedenfall mal gute besserung allen die sich am Freitag da so zerlegt haben. war abends da und zum glück sturzfrei.


----------



## player599 (14. Mai 2011)

ne, es war einfach ein dummer fahrfehler. ich hab bei dem 2. absprung nicht stark genug hochgezogen, bin hängengeblieben, über die box drüber und auf der anderen seite in die landung rein. Wenn irgendwer noch nen hauptrahmen von nem Trek Liquid braucht, kann er gerne haben. ich schrieb demnächst mal ne liste von den teilen rein, die ich nicht mehr brauch. 
allen anderen verletzten sowieso gute besserung! möget ihr bald wieder biken können


----------



## thomas.r750 (15. Mai 2011)

schee wars heut


----------



## necare (16. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich fahr mit ´nem Kumpel am Sonntag nach Osternohe.
Wir waren noch NIE in einem Bikepark.

Ich fahre ein Hardtail "Kona Five-O" und mein Kumpel ein ähnliches nicht ganz so stabiles Hardtail.

Können wir damit jede Abfahrt fahren?

Wie ist das, wenn wir die Strecken noch nicht kennen, sollten wir die erst mal zu fuß abgehen, oder kann man die auch erst mal "langsam" abfahren (nicht das man den ganzen Rad-Verkehr aufhält  )

Es gibt eine Gondel, die das Rad und den Fahrer mit nach oben nimmt oder?

gibt es dort eine Möglichkeit vor Ort sein Rad nach dem Bikeparkbesuch zu reinigen? Ansonsten nimm ich mir lieber paar Decken mit, sonst sau ich mir mein Auto voll ^^

Dank euch schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. Mai 2011)

Hi necare, 

ich geh deine Punkte mal durch:

1. Alle Abfahrten mit dem Hardtail fahren: ganz klar jein ;] 
Ich bin auch schon mit meinem Hardtail alle Strecken in Onohe gefahren, aber man muss zugeben: mit dem Hardtail sind manche Passagen wirklich ruppig. 
Was meinst du mit "nicht ganz so stabiles Hardtail" ? Informiert euch ggf. wegen Bike ausleihen einfach mal. Da hab ich aber leider keine Infos parat.

2. zu fuß abgehen: ihr könnts langsam abfahren, aber es ist beim ersten Mal natürlich am besten, wenn ihr wirklich alles ausführlich zu fuß abgeht und anschaut. Bike mitnehmen, abgehen und dann einfach langsam runterfahren. Oder ihr schnappt euch einfach einen der anwesenden Biker und fahrt mit dem mal alles ab. 
Ganz wichtig natürlich: bitte wenn gucken, immer rechts/links abseits der Strecke stehen. Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass DHler mit mordsspeed angerauscht kommen, die hört man teilweise vorher kaum!

3. Gondel: nein ;] 
Es ist ein Schlepplift. Gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn mans noch nie gefahren ist, aber man kommt gut damit hoch. Ich empfehle euch: klemmt euch mit Kabelbindern n Stück Schlauch oder Mantel an die Sattelstütze, damit der Bügel gscheit unterm Sitz hält  hat mir schon so manches mal den "Arsch" gerettet.

4. Bike reinigen: es gibt unten neben dem Lifthäusl einen Bikewash-Platz. Da könnt ihr den Dreck mittels Wasserschlauch von euch und eurem Bike runterspülen ;]
Aber Decken zum Bike einpacken sind nie schlecht ;]

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, haut mich ruhig via PM an. Ihr findet auch in meiner Galerie allerhand Bilder der beiden Strecken (DH/FR). Und es gibt im Inet, auf Youtube etc. viele Videos von Onohe. Da könnt ihr euch auch einen ersten Eindruck machen.

PS: unbedingt den Käskoung probieren. Sehr empfehlenswert! :]


----------



## necare (16. Mai 2011)

super, dank dir.

bzgl. dem Schlepplift... ich sitze auf meinem rad und muss irgendwie meinen Lenker und den Schlepplift festhalten? Sehe ich das richtig? 

Hört sich schwer an^^


----------



## ride-FX (16. Mai 2011)

der schlepplift wird festgehalten durch die sattelstütze  oder andersrum? naja aufjedenfall musst du nur den lenker halten und schaun das der schlepplift bügel net rausrutscht. das is alles an kunst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRaider (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich bin eigentlich in München ansässig wollte aber mal fragen wo ma hier in eurer Gegend unter der Woche dennoch gut biken kann.
Zur Zeit wohn auf Höhe Velden/Henneberg.
Über ein paar Tipps we man hier biken kann (UP- wie DOWNhill) würde ich mich freuen.
Bis Freitag bin ich noch im Lande.

Grüße MoRaider


----------



## hast (16. Mai 2011)

also Bikeparks in der nähe gibte es nur noch den Ochsenkopf und der hat leider wegen TÜV-Abnahme von MO-Fr zu.
und normale Touren mit Singeltrails findest du hier ein paar schöne
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1378


----------



## el.locko (16. Mai 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> ich war der, den es beim 2. step up step down gelegt.



Mich hats an der selben Stelle auf die Schulter ghaut weil ich beim ersten bis ins flat runter gsprungen bin. Schwung weg,...
Aber hättst mal n gscheides Fahrrad kauft, mein Bergamount hats ohne blessuren ausgehalten.




player599 schrieb:


> P.S.: vielen dank nochmal an denjenigen, der meinem kumpel den Reifen geliehen hat, falls er das hier liest! du hast unseren Tag gerettet, und wenn ich dich nochmal treffe geb ich dir ein alkoholfreies aus



Das war mein Cousin ich richts ihm aus.


----------



## zuspät (16. Mai 2011)

@necare: kann mich tabibuschua nur anschließen. is alles irgendwie fahrbar mitm ht leider wirds halt auch ruppig an manchen stellen (s.meine videos auch mitm ht)
ht-fahrer sieht mer immerwieder mal in onohe
und den tip mit dem schlauch um die sattelstütze sollte man beherzigen


----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Mai 2011)

jemand nen plan ab wann&wo ich mich fürs rennen dieses jahr anmelden kann?


----------



## Timotzki (17. Mai 2011)

Dir Anmeldung ist noch nicht offen  
aber wenn sie offen ist wird ein link auch hier eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSnoxx (17. Mai 2011)

wird ja wohl nichmehr so lang dauern wenn das renne schon ende nächsten monats ist ...


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2011)

termin häts wieder keinen besseren gegeben  der halbe juli is leer. der juni dafür vollgestopft mit umliegenden rennen. sogar am gleichen we..


----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

Naja es müssen auch die Bmx rennen beachtet werden bei dem Termin  da die ganzen helfer leute aus dem bmx verein sind


----------



## marcie (18. Mai 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach wird da ein bischen viel BMX geachtet...


----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

Naja Meister wenn du die ganzen Streckenposten und Helfer stellst können wir auch nen anderen Termin wählen  also immer ruhig Kamerad


Anmeldung ist offen 

http://www.rc50-erlangen.de/mtb/anmeldung/index.php


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Mai 2011)

trotzdem gehts hier um dh..

mir wär auch nicht zu ohren gekommen, dass man sich mal im vorfeld nach helfern für einen theoretisch anders gelegten termin umgehört hätte.


----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

natürlich geht es um DH

Es wurde auch nicht nach Helfer gesucht weil such mal die Anzahl an Helfern die dann auch sicher kommen 
Und ich bezweifel das sich die Leute finden!

Also seit doch froh das es stattfindet und seht es ein das es an diesem Termin ist.


----------



## MrSnoxx (18. Mai 2011)

was sind denn noch groß an anderen rennen an dem wochenende? mir fällt da nur lacblanc ein ...


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2011)

111 Meilen Steinach, Mad East Enduro Challenge, Brenner Downhill (Austrian Extreme Cup).

aber bitte, bevor hier Begründungen aus dem Boden gestampft werden die frei erfunden und übertrieben sind, sag halt bitte entweder nix dazu oder sag, ist halt so punkt-aus.


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2011)

Timotzki schrieb:


> Es wurde auch nicht nach Helfer gesucht weil such mal die Anzahl an Helfern die dann auch sicher kommen


Bitte was?

Es wurde nicht nach Helfern gesucht? 
Weil zuviele nicht kommen würden wenn man sucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

Ach weist was nächstes jahr veranstaltest du sie und dann machste das wie du meinst und suchst dir nen Termin der auch allen Leuten passt


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2011)

nö, nur solltest du dir mal überlegen was du schreibst. 

aber ums nochmal zu erläutern warum ich das nicht machen würde:
- ich fahr fürn sächsischen Verein (bayerische bringt mir absolut nix)
- ich halte die Strecke und die Absteckung für ungeeignet als DH-Race Strecke
- ich hab für sowas keine zeit, lust und geld


Du nimmst halt meine Frage nachn Termin voll aufs Korn, ich hab dir nichts getan, außer grad die Meinung in konstruktiver Form erläutert. 

Man kanns halt nicht jedem recht machen, das stimmt schon. Ich frag mich nur ob du zu den Veranstaltern gehörst oder hier nur irgendwas unterbreitest was du mutmaßt. Aber ist mir ja aus oben genannten Grund eigentlich eh herzlich egal. Gutes gelingen noch.


----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

Das freut mcih für dich

warum regst du dich dann so auf 

Es ist echt unglaublich wie bescheuert so ein Forum macht


----------



## kenRockwell (18. Mai 2011)

ziemlich reudig hier.


----------



## Timotzki (18. Mai 2011)

Poster zur Bayerischen Meisterschaft 2011


----------



## freakezoid (19. Mai 2011)

Geil  Freu mich schon.

@ride-FX Wenn es dir egal ist und du auf sowas keine lust hast....lass doch deine sinn freien Kommentare einfach stecken....Langeweile?

Finde es super das ihr das organisiert, egal welches datum.


----------



## ride-FX (19. Mai 2011)

was mischt du dich ein? sinnfrei sind sie gewiss nicht, denn es gibt terminüberschneidungen und das hab ich nicht angesprochen. 

lasst mich mit euerem negativen gedisse inruhe. ich fahr jetzt nach todtnau. viel spaß in flowin nohe.


----------



## Alexspeed (20. Mai 2011)

Moin, kann jemand was zu den Wartezeiten am Lift an den letzten Wochenenden sagen???

Danke


----------



## Tabibuschua (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube derzeit geht es recht gut.
Aber du kannst ja auch keine Stauvorhersage für die A9 für morgen mittag erstellen :] man weiß nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (20. Mai 2011)

Die letzen Male konnte ich einfach durchfahren, oder mal 2 Leute vor einem.. nicht so wild.


----------



## Alexspeed (20. Mai 2011)

Klingt ganz okay, werd ich mich Sonntag oder Samstag mal blicken lassen.
Hoffe nur das der DH einigermaßen ansprechend ist.

Was ist die Bestzeit auf dem jetzigen DH??? Ist Freelap installiert???


----------



## bengasi-rookie (20. Mai 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Klingt ganz okay, werd ich mich Sonntag oder Samstag mal blicken lassen.
> Hoffe nur das der DH einigermaßen ansprechend ist.
> 
> Was ist die Bestzeit auf dem jetzigen DH??? Ist Freelap installiert???



anstehen letztes WE: nullkommanulleins
freelap: nein
bestzeit: verkürzt dürfte wohl so um die 1:45 liegen (lange strecke BM 1:57)
ansprechend: ja und ja


----------



## Budthead (20. Mai 2011)

Nächste Woche darf ich auch wieder. Die Hoden/Leistenprellung vom letzten mal ist ganz gut verheilt  

Zu den Wartezeiten am Lift kann ich mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen


----------



## deorsum (20. Mai 2011)

hoffentlich ist morgen wieder offen 
nach ner langen zeit darf ich endlich wieder fahren


----------



## caiman83 (20. Mai 2011)

hoffe ich auch... trotz des Regens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (21. Mai 2011)

war heute wieder ein genialer tag, kumpel hat heute crankbrothers, kroko(groß) und marmot zum ersten mal gejumpt, was gibt es besseres!!!
ausser das es in der früh noch sehr flutschig war.


----------



## zuspät (21. Mai 2011)

ferkeln war mal wieder klasse muss sagen der umstieg von ht auf fully is schwieriger als gedacht aber für die aller erste ausfahrt mit neuen radl is onohe super gewesen.
@kona jumper: nette videos die ihr da gedreht habt schick mir mal deine email adresse.


----------



## KonaRider1 (21. Mai 2011)

jepp die umstellung ist sicher net so einfach wie man vielleicht meint.
@zuspät: was für videos meinst du denn?


----------



## Alexspeed (21. Mai 2011)

Kann jemand was zum Streckenverhältnissen sagen??? Wars heut regnerisch?
Sind se sehr matschig???

Gibts eigentlich Wasser zum wieder Saubermachen der Bikes???

Brauch ich was zum Schutz meiner Sattelstütze oder Lenker, wegen dem Schleppliftbügel???

Danke


----------



## melexis (22. Mai 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Wasser zum wieder Saubermachen der Bikes???


 
Ja, unten an der Liftstation.



Alexspeed schrieb:


> Brauch ich was zum Schutz meiner Sattelstütze oder Lenker, wegen dem Schleppliftbügel???


 
Sattelstütze muss nicht unbedingt geschützt werden (hab ne KS i950R Vario ohne Schutz und keine Probleme). Den Lenker solltest Du zwischen Vorbau und dem rechten Schalthebel auf der Oberseite schützen, da schabts gerne mal. Wobei ich den Bügel immer untern Arm klemme und mit der Hand festhalte, dann rutscht er mir nicht weg.


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (24. Mai 2011)

Kann's kaum noch erwarten:
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...-sieger-kehrt-als-chefplaner-zuruck-1.1255153


----------



## kenRockwell (25. Mai 2011)

Woodpacker-MW schrieb:


> Kann's kaum noch erwarten:
> http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...-sieger-kehrt-als-chefplaner-zuruck-1.1255153



hat ja normalerweise hier nichts verloren aber egal.


hat nürnberg dieses jahr endlich genug eisdielen?


----------



## KonaJumper (28. Mai 2011)

wie waren denn heute so die bodenverhaeltnisse? Trocken oder leicht nass?


----------



## deorsum (28. Mai 2011)

war richtig trocken heute


----------



## zuspät (29. Mai 2011)

@konajumper: trocken. wenn ihr heut kommt, vergess meine halterung net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (30. Mai 2011)

weis jemand ob Onohe am Do aufmacht?


----------



## Priest0r (30. Mai 2011)

http://bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=66


----------



## kenRockwell (30. Mai 2011)

hi,weis einer ob da auch ein bus hinfährt?


----------



## Dirtbag (30. Mai 2011)

Man kommt mit dem Zug ganz gut hin. Einfach bis Hedersdorf fahren, dort aussteigen und dann den (glücklicherweise flachen) Radweg nach Osternohe entlang zuckeln. Je nach Bike und Fahrgeschwindigkeit brauchst du dafür 15-30 Minuten. Einzig in Osternohe selbst der Anstieg zum Bikepark ist mitm DHler n bissl lästig - aber da man ja nicht ganz nach oben muss hält sich auch das in Grenzen.

Hab ich selbst, mangels Auto, schon so gemacht und befand es als durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## ride-FX (30. Mai 2011)

@ken: ja. ab bahnhof schnaittach. haltestelle osternohe mitte.


----------



## casiosv (4. Juni 2011)

Möchte mich hier noch für Donnerstag bei all denen bedanken, die angehalten und ihre Hilfe angeboten haben, sowie dem netten Mann der die Rettung verständigt hat. Und natürlich auch bei den Sanis und der Bergwacht. Mein Kumpel ist seit Gestern schon wieder auf den Beinen. Außer eine Gehirnerschütterung mit Gedächtnisverlust hat er wohl nix abbekommen - Glückspilz.


----------



## zuspät (5. Juni 2011)

find ich subba dass sich hier mal bedankt wird gute besserung


----------



## Priest0r (6. Juni 2011)

was warn gestern los


----------



## zuspät (6. Juni 2011)

einmal crash an der wing glaub ich und einmal am kroko.
einmal schulterfraktur einmal schlüsselbein und oberarm.

gute besserung von meiner seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juni 2011)

mh schlüsselbein hab ich auch, voll ****


----------



## TimNbg (6. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung.

btw. schlüsselbein ist bei mir auch durch. am Freitag kommt der Verband runter und dann mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juni 2011)

bei mir ist die platte schon drin und die fäden sind auch schon raus. jetzt noch vier bis sechs wochen warten, dann wirds schon wieder gehn.


----------



## TimNbg (6. Juni 2011)

ich bin nicht operiert worden und der doc ist ganz zufrieden mit der heilung. denke so in 2 wochen werd ich wieder radln. Mit den Parks werde ich aber noch bis August warten.

warst du der, der Freitags in die Kurven nach dem Sprung auf der Downhill geknallt ist.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juni 2011)

jep war freitag ziel sprung dh zu flach gesprungen, mit dem hinterrad die kante weng gestreift. leicht is hinterrad hoch gesprungen, ungebremst in anlieger und  vollgas in die wiese.


----------



## TimNbg (6. Juni 2011)

ah ok. da war ich auch da. haben uns kurz am lift unterhalten. 
mich hats 2 tage später in beerfelden erwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (6. Juni 2011)

echt cool. war weng unter schock. na dann gute besserung


----------



## BigBud (6. Juni 2011)

Sers Leute, 

war eben mal auf der HP vom Park, und hab gesehen das Feiertags von 10-18Uhr geöffnet ist, gilt das auch für den Pfingstmontag? 
Hab doch bissl a Anfahrt und mag die Reise jetz ned grad umsonst antreten.

Grüße


----------



## MrSnoxx (6. Juni 2011)

dann biste beim rennen wohl nicht am start ghostboy?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Juni 2011)

ne leider nicht, nur als zuschauer.


----------



## Timotzki (9. Juni 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6611

bald gehts los jungs!


----------



## MrSnoxx (9. Juni 2011)

hat eigentlich schon jemand den eingang vom startgeld bestätigt bekommen?


----------



## Timotzki (9. Juni 2011)

die tage wird eine liste aller fahrer online gestellt in der auch vermerkt ist wer bezahlt hat und wer nicht


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin noch totaler anfänger in sachen bikepark und war auch noch nie in einem. ich wollte die tage mal hin schauen und mich an der anfänger strecke rantasten. 

meine eigentliche frage da ich auf der homepage nichts gefunden hab:

brauch ich da eine bestimmte ausrüstung damit ich da fahren darf?
also helm, handschuhe und knieschoner würde ich sowieso anziehen. aber brauch ich einen fullface helm oder noch mehr protektoren???


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juni 2011)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch totaler anfänger in sachen bikepark und war auch noch nie in einem. ich wollte die tage mal hin schauen und mich an der anfänger strecke rantasten.
> 
> ...



schaden kanns natürlich nie, das fahren verbieten wird dir mit der beschriebenen ausrüstung aber keiner


----------



## heifisch (11. Juni 2011)

wie schon gesagt, sinnvoll ist ne volle ausrüstung, pflicht laut agb meines Wissens nach nur ein Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (11. Juni 2011)

war scho paarmal dort u.a. nur mit helm des "reicht" um dort fahren zu dürfen.
mit protektoren is es aber wie mit sex je mehr desto besser


----------



## cuberider66 (13. Juni 2011)

hallo,
warn gestern in osternohe, war wieder mal super! paar mal hats geblitzt, war vllt jemand zum fotografieren unterwegs der hier mal wieder bilder hochlädt?


----------



## marcie (13. Juni 2011)

Mal eine kleine Randbemerkung. Da hier immer so viele gern und fleißig die Kamera auspacken, wäre es nicht dann sinnvoll einen eigenen Osternohe-Bilder-Fred zu eröffnen?


----------



## player599 (13. Juni 2011)

den gibts schon in der Interessengemeinschaft...


----------



## heifisch (13. Juni 2011)

Nochmal danke andenjenigen der extra Heim gefahren ist, um mir eine Schraube zu holen!


----------



## player599 (13. Juni 2011)

Die schraube, die bei dir locker war?!?!


----------



## zuspät (13. Juni 2011)

dann war ich ja net der einzige dem ne schraube verloren gegangen is
war ganz spassig am sonntag

hab gehört heut hat es auch wieder paar stürze gegeben, gute besserung


----------



## kenRockwell (14. Juni 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> den gibts schon in der Interessengemeinschaft...


hast du ein link,dann kann ich da auch meine zich bilder posten


----------



## heifisch (14. Juni 2011)

Hier bitte: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melexis (16. Juni 2011)

Wie läuft das eigentlich während der Bay. DH Meisterschaft, ist da nebenbei auch normaler Betrieb auf den Freeridestrecken?


----------



## ride-FX (16. Juni 2011)

ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## kenRockwell (16. Juni 2011)

ride-FX schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht.


hoffentlich

in den letzten zwei jahren ging dort aber der betrieb normal weiter.


----------



## MrSnoxx (16. Juni 2011)

Was nun eigentlich aus der starterliste geworden?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (17. Juni 2011)

hat eigentlich schon jemand die bestätigungs-mail bekommen bei der anmeldung für die bayerische?


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (17. Juni 2011)

nope hab ich auch nonet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiss ist zum Rennen die Freeride ganz normal geöffnet.


Gibt es zur bayr. Meisterschaft auch eine Expo-Area?


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. Juni 2011)

Hat eig irgendjemand seinen Startplatz bestätig bekommen?
kann man überhaupt noch damit rechnen oder kommt da nichts mehr?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab heute noch einen Kumpel gefragt der sich auch angemeldet hat, aber der hatte auch keine Bestätigung...


----------



## thomas.r750 (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Leutz

Hat bestimmt mal der ein oder andere auch schon gelesen das eine GraviryCard 2011 gibt.

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/fileadmin/content/pdf/GravityCard2011_de.pdf

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/de/betriebszeiten-preise/gravity-saisonkarte/

Warum macht da Osternohe nicht nächstes Jahr mit das wär doch Anreiz oder?

LG Tom


----------



## cuberider66 (23. Juni 2011)

hi

also bestätigung hab ich auch noch keine, aber das wird schon klappen. weis eigentlich jemand wie das mit den läufen dieses jahr geplant ist? sonntag nochmal training und dann nur ein finallauf?

lg benjamin


----------



## Trekrider159 (24. Juni 2011)

Hat der Park jetzt offen im Freeride bereich??


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juni 2011)

wie wärs, du rufst einfach an und schreibst die antwort hier rein. das dauert nur 5 minuten und freut alle andern die zwar internet aber scheinbar kein telefon haben auch.


----------



## Trekrider159 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab ich gemacht. Danke für die Idee !!

Der Park hat offen!


----------



## _evolution_ (25. Juni 2011)

thomas.r750 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz
> 
> Hat bestimmt mal der ein oder andere auch schon gelesen das eine GraviryCard 2011 gibt.
> 
> ...


 
Gravity card is ne super sache, ich spar damit jedes jahr mehrere hundert .
Aber zur gravity gehören eben nur große parks, für die sich die karte auch rechnet. außerdem braucht man für die gravity ein passendes skidata system am lift. hat osternohe nicht und steht mMn auch nicht zur diskussion. is einfach ne andere dimension.

fürs rennen: allen fahrern wünsche ich viel erfolg und hals und beinbruch! haut rein!


----------



## casiosv (26. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomson (26. Juni 2011)




----------



## littledevil (26. Juni 2011)

Tomson schrieb:


>


----------



## ride-FX (26. Juni 2011)

nice


----------



## udodrunk (26. Juni 2011)

Andreas Krieger hat sich den Bayerntitel wieder geholt! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Hier die Ergebnisse:
Das Kürzel BM steht für Wertung zur Bayerischen Meisterschaft;


----------



## energie.mg (26. Juni 2011)

ein paar fotos von heute gibts hier im downhill album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/924189#comment-756023
oder gegen eine kurze nachricht mit startnummer, bike und trikot...


----------



## Frame Killer (26. Juni 2011)

ich schick dir meine mailadresse


----------



## kenRockwell (27. Juni 2011)

lade auch zur zeit die ganzen bilder auf fratzebuch hoch.das würde hier deutlich den upload sprengen.bin noch auf der suche wo ich die bilder hochladen kann.


----------



## Dr. Scream (27. Juni 2011)

hey
stellst du dann einen link zu deiner gesichtsbuchseite?


----------



## sunny775 (27. Juni 2011)

war gestern echt richtig geil! vorallem im rennlauf der boden! 

top organisiert und geile strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (27. Juni 2011)

guck dich mal nach picasa um, da kann man recht einfach bilder hochladen, ist kostenlos und es passt einiges drauf


----------



## ride-FX (27. Juni 2011)

wer hat denn noch so Bilder gemacht? Bräuchte die Bilder von 114 115 116


----------



## Woodpacker-MW (27. Juni 2011)

Artikel zur Bayerischen DH-Meisterschaft:
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...t-bayerischer-downhill-meister-2011-1.1324977

Bildergalerie folgt...


----------



## Tabibuschua (27. Juni 2011)

ein paar Bilder von gestern :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2056539025334.2117281.1600354907&l=e1f2c9e9b7
sollte generell offen zugänglich sein. Wenn jemand ein Bild in groß will, einfach kurz anschreiben. Hab diesmal wenig von den Fahrenden geknipst, dafür weng mehr außenrum ;]


----------



## kenRockwell (27. Juni 2011)

ja gesichtsbuch mache ich jetzt öffentlich,fehlen einige von sonntag und samstag.kann zur zeit auf reisen nichts hochladen,kennt jemand einen aus krefeld der mir kurz sein home wlan anbieten kann?sonst muss ich alles übers handy machen
edit:samstag,fehlen aber noch einige

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1799883888874.2085835.1593103651&l=682787dfcb


----------



## kenRockwell (28. Juni 2011)

habe jetzt auch den ordner vom sontag öffentlich gemacht,wie gesagt,da fehlen auch noch einige bilder.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1800670748545.2085899.1593103651&l=c1c4f656bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny775 (28. Juni 2011)

wer hat denn noch bilder gemacht?


----------



## twostroketomsi (28. Juni 2011)

Sollte jemand ein Bild von meinem Junior mit der Nummer 243 haben, wäre ich dankbar, wenn derjenige sich melden könnte. Im voraus besten Dank.
Gruß
Tommes


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (28. Juni 2011)

weshalb ist die 175 auf keineeeeeeeem bild  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## ride-FX (28. Juni 2011)

hm ich hab dich auf paar aufnahmen mit drauf glaub ich...


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (28. Juni 2011)

heeeeeeeeeeeeeer damit  [email protected]


----------



## ride-FX (28. Juni 2011)

die videos bleiben streng geheim auf meiner platte bis ich irgendwann so viel langeweile hab, da was ordentliches draus zu schneiden^^
aber des wird dann sicher was spektakuläres 
1min biken, 10minuten outtake oder so...


----------



## kenRockwell (28. Juni 2011)

ja marco,ein paar mal habe ich dich ja gesehen,bin allerdings mit dem hochladen noch nicht fertig.bei über 700pics  und du nicht dabei,kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (28. Juni 2011)

mach dir keinen stress, dachte nur das wären schon alle gewesen  auf 2 tage kommts dann auch nicht an


----------



## Priest0r (28. Juni 2011)

es gibt keinen fotogeneren als #144

twostroketomsi: schreib doch rad / kleidung dazu


----------



## Puschi 91 (28. Juni 2011)

ride-FX schrieb:


> hm ich hab dich auf paar aufnahmen mit drauf glaub ich...




hast du auch bilder von der startnummer 131? wäre dir sehr dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (28. Juni 2011)

@priestor: luis fuhr ein kona stinky schwarz/weiß. er hatte einen schwarzen helm auf und ein schwarzes protektorenhemd an und ne weiß/blaue ufo-crosshose. bin für sachdienliche infos dankbar ;o)


----------



## aldibighit (28. Juni 2011)

a boar bildla vom renna    
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.120855971335670.32010.100002338033407&l=0774661f9b


----------



## ride-FX (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gar keine Bilder! Lediglich ne Sequenz meiner gopro Aufnahme mim Marco...


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (28. Juni 2011)

falls mich jemand beim bilder durchstöbern findet könnt ihr mir gerne bescheid sagen 
giant glory '10, schwarze boxxer von '09 und tld outfit am so (das mit den sternen in schwarz) und am sa kurze schwarz-weiße o'neal hose und o'neal trikot auch in schwarz-weiß startnummer 139
[email protected]
ihr könnt mir gerne auch mal angaben von euch schreiben dann schau ich mal nach ob mein vater oder mein bruder bilder von euch gemacht haben


----------



## wutknubbel (29. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch sehr über Bilder von mir freuen 
Startnummer 157
Bike: Silbernes Transition Tr450 , schwarze Boxxer 
Outfit Raceday: Dunkelgrüne kurze Hose, Hellgrünes langes Troy Lee Jersey mit gelb,roten Streifen, rote Handschuhe, 661 Knieschoner
Würd' mich auch über ein Podiumsfoto von der bayerischen Wertung der Hobby Herren freuen  

e-mail Adresse : [email protected]
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## KRIEGER (29. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Bilder von der Startnummer 151? Rotes Propain Bike und in gelb/schwarz karrierter Clownuniform unterwegs ;D
[email protected]


----------



## S*P*J (29. Juni 2011)

da einen Clown hab ich gefunden 

http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...1.1327307?offset=5&article=1.1324977#ancTitle


----------



## kenRockwell (29. Juni 2011)

hehe der jim p hat so einige bilder.


----------



## Mr. Chris (29. Juni 2011)

@ Priest0r, sicher mit der #114? Habe bis jetzt kein Foto von mir gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (29. Juni 2011)

Mr. Chris schrieb:


> @ Priest0r, sicher mit der #114? Habe bis jetzt kein Foto von mir gefunden?



f*ck, hab mich verguckt... is die #144


----------



## JumpinFlash (29. Juni 2011)

suche nach bildern von der #215
weißes scott gambler, schwarzes fox trikot und rot/blauen THE helm
danke im voraus! 
lg flash


----------



## Priest0r (29. Juni 2011)

ich würd den bildersuchenden ja generell empfehlen, sowohl startnummer wie auch beik / kleidung hinzuschreiben

kostet euch 5 sekunden meh


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...rnoheSonntag2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCIjqoNmapPv_Qw
ich hab einfach mal alle bilder hochgeladen die mein vater am sonntag gemacht hat auch wenn sie noch so be***en sind


----------



## Lackie77 (29. Juni 2011)

Servus miteinander,

ich bin auf der Such nach Bildern von den Startnummern 219 und 220.

219: THE Helm, entweder grünes RaceFace Trikot (am Sa.) oder schwarz/weißes Fox bzw. graues Trek Trikot (am So.), 661 Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren, Trek Session 88 in WC Lackierung

220: schwarzer 661 Helm, weiß/rotes Trek Trikot, Trek Session 88 in WC Lackierung

Vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## sunny775 (29. Juni 2011)

hey!!!!

wer hat am we denn die nr 133 gehabt?
wasn das fürn bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny775 (29. Juni 2011)

richtig richtig geile und viele bilder! top!


----------



## Tuerklingerjoe (29. Juni 2011)

Servus, 

würd mich über bilder von mir freuen. Startnummer 212. gelbes Demo, rotes Trikot.

Danke schonmal. Gruß


----------



## twostroketomsi (29. Juni 2011)

War übrigens eine nette Veranstaltung. Lauter nette Leute! Hab euch ja quasi fast alle kennengelernt oben im Starthaus im Pfichttraining


----------



## zuspät (29. Juni 2011)

@sunny:
https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...gCIjqoNmapPv_Qw#slideshow/5623651706774403442

könnte das hier sein

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/extreme/red-dh


----------



## STR33TN3R (29. Juni 2011)

Servus,

suche Bilder der Nummer 213, orange Hose, schwarzes T-shirt bzw. Pulli, Sx-Trail und Single-Crown Gabel!

Danke im Voraus! Gruß Alex


----------



## Jayson213 (29. Juni 2011)

139; 207; 212; 219; 220; herr krieger (der clown  )....die konnt ich zuordnen...habe auch noch bilder von der seite und hinten....da helfen nummern nix


----------



## ride-FX (29. Juni 2011)

yeah, coole Bilder!


----------



## sunny775 (30. Juni 2011)

@ zu spät! thx das sieht stark dannach aus! bin halt zur zeit dabei mich umzuschauen und evtl mal nene neues bike zulegen wobei es recht cool war als einziger mitn hardtail!


----------



## sunny775 (30. Juni 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...hkey=Gv1sRgCIjqoNmapPv_Qw#5623653036507577522


das bild find ich top!


----------



## zuspät (30. Juni 2011)

@sunny: onohe mitm ht macht laune bis auf die ein oder andere bremswe... a neee die gibts ja net in onohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Juni 2011)

hat jmd meinen sturz bei den zielanliegern fotografiert? 199 oder auch sonst bilder von mir? ich glaub ich häng überall drauf wie n nasser sack^^bei don schlumpfo wurde ich schon fündig


----------



## Insche (30. Juni 2011)

Hey sunny,

Ich hatte die Nr. 133 und ja du hast recht, es ist das Rotwild RED.DH


----------



## Jayson213 (30. Juni 2011)

ich habe hier auch noch 3  sagen wir mal "interessante" bilder gefunden 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kenRockwell (30. Juni 2011)

sunny775 schrieb:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/m/view...hkey:Gv1sRgCIjqoNmapPv_Qw/5623653036507577522
> 
> das bild find ich top!



komisch mir werden da 12 ganz andere bilder gezeigt.muss man sich da reg..?


----------



## Priest0r (30. Juni 2011)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> komisch mir werden da 12 ganz andere bilder gezeigt.muss man sich da reg..?



ich denk der hat einfach den link zermüllt


----------



## sunny775 (1. Juli 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ich denk der hat einfach den link zermüllt




sorry! hier der richtige! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...hkey=Gv1sRgCIjqoNmapPv_Qw#5623653036507577522


----------



## Mozim (1. Juli 2011)

Dank eines Frontflips in ein Steinfeld am Samstag im Training ist das  Rennen für mich leider ausgefallen, stattdessen hab ich dann Sonntags  meinen Bruder und das ganze Drumherum ein wenig gefilmt. Das Resultat  ist zwar verwackelter / unschärfer / schlechter geworden als erhofft,  aber vielleicht interessiert's ja doch den ein oder anderen hier. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25827085"]Bayerische Meisterschaft 2011 Osternohe on Vimeo[/ame]

Abgesehen von der Sonntags etwas unklaren Situation für die  Rennteilnehmer war's meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende,  auch für uns Nicht-Bayern. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (1. Juli 2011)

Ich bin von dem video begeistert! Bist du der zweite Banshee-bro?


----------



## casiosv (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch noch eines gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (1. Juli 2011)

yeah! absolut schöner part von mir


----------



## kenRockwell (1. Juli 2011)

ride-FX schrieb:


> yeah! absolut schöner part von mir



von mir auch,der in der wiesenkurve wo die rauchwolke aufgeht.

casiosv,habe dich nicht mehr erkannt und mir ist das erst sonntag abend besusst geworden das du das warst.
auch klasse video besonders wie die strecken parts nach und nach kommt.


----------



## casiosv (1. Juli 2011)

danke, freut mich wenns gefällt


----------



## heifisch (1. Juli 2011)

Echt super Video! :daumen


Wenn es die Nacht über nicht regnet hat Osternohe morgen offen, genauere Infos gibt es Morgen ab 8.15 Uhr auf der Homepage.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Juli 2011)

und es ist heute offen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Juli 2011)

jo war super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg1 (2. Juli 2011)

Viel Modder?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Juli 2011)

ne super boden


----------



## heifisch (2. Juli 2011)

Hab heute ein paar Fotos gemacht, hier sind sie zu finden: Facebook (Das Album sollte aber öffentlich zugänglich sein, sobald "mein" Picasa wieder richtig funktioniert werd ich sie da hochladen, dann haben auch Leute ohne Fb was davon )
Wer die Bilder größer und in besserer Qualität haben will, schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht mit eurer E-mail Adresse und der Bildnummer.










.
.
.

: Hab's Hochladen abgebrochen, probiers morgen nochmal, aber so läuft Freecaster nicht richtig und bin extra wegen 4x daheim


----------



## heifisch (3. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt sind alle Fotos soweit oben. Sind größtenteils unbearbeitet und nicht perfekt. Viel Spaß


----------



## Rumo96 (3. Juli 2011)

@heifisch: good job!


----------



## Stoegl (4. Juli 2011)

Mozim schrieb:


> Dank eines Frontflips in ein Steinfeld am Samstag im Training ist das  Rennen für mich leider ausgefallen, stattdessen hab ich dann Sonntags  meinen Bruder und das ganze Drumherum ein wenig gefilmt. Das Resultat  ist zwar verwackelter / unschärfer / schlechter geworden als erhofft,  aber vielleicht interessiert's ja doch den ein oder anderen hier.
> 
> Bayerische Meisterschaft 2011 Osternohe on Vimeo
> 
> Abgesehen von der Sonntags etwas unklaren Situation für die  Rennteilnehmer war's meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende,  auch für uns Nicht-Bayern. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!



Ich wills nur noch mal quoten, weil ichs einfach super find, dass du uns also video-opener genommen hast  voll super, als zuschauer (und stimmungsmacher) so oft in nem video vorzukommen 
nice vid!


----------



## freakezoid (8. Juli 2011)

Heute geschlossen


----------



## heifisch (8. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder bei dem was gestern Nacht runter kam


----------



## freakezoid (8. Juli 2011)

Aber seit heut früh ist doch nix mehr runtergekommen 
Bissel nasser boden stört doch nicht


----------



## heifisch (8. Juli 2011)

Zumindest bei uns hat es die ganze Nacht bis morgens gegen halb 8 durch geschüttet. Da haben die Strecken keine Chance mehr abzutrockenen. Bzw. auch die Liftspur wird zu matschig und ist dann nicht mehr einfach befahrbar. 
Ist halt nicht, wie bei anderen Parks, die nur bei Gewitter schließen und sonst auch bei Dauerregen offen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_florian (15. Juli 2011)

Wollte nachfragn ob schon jemand weiß ob er morgn auch zum fotographieren fährt


----------



## kenRockwell (15. Juli 2011)

da_florian schrieb:


> Wollte nachfragn ob schon jemand weiß ob er morgn auch zum fotographieren fährt



wer?der regen?


----------



## twostroketomsi (15. Juli 2011)

Meine Family und ich fahren morgen zum FAHREN nach Onohe. 
Die Mama fährt morgen zum ersten Mal Freerider  Bitte Daumendrücken, dass es ihr gefällt!


----------



## KonaJumper (15. Juli 2011)

naja dann drücken wir mal die daumen


----------



## twostroketomsi (16. Juli 2011)

Mission erfüllt: die Freeride-Gemeinde hat 1 Fahrerin mehr. Es floß zwar auch a weng Blut, aber das ist halt manchmal so beim ersten Mal


----------



## downhill-racing (17. Juli 2011)

ohhh  was ist denn passiert wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## twostroketomsi (17. Juli 2011)

nix schlimmes: nur ein paar kratzer  sie ist hart im nehmen: sie ist früher skirennen gefahren und nicht zimperlich


----------



## kenRockwell (20. Juli 2011)

das erste mal ist doch das schönste.


hat der park heute auf?


----------



## twostroketomsi (20. Juli 2011)

onohe? heute? nur wenn sie rettungsboote aussetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (20. Juli 2011)

Der Park hat doch eh nur Freitag, WE und Feiertags auf


----------



## player599 (20. Juli 2011)

ein bisschen klein, aber so siehts grad in der gegend um Osternohe aus-.-

der see ist übrigens ca. 70 cm tief, und an einer anderen mulde ist zur zeit beachparty mit wasserball usw.


----------



## kenRockwell (20. Juli 2011)

lol war ja nur ein billiger witz,aber wenn das kommende wochenende auch so wird,dann mahlzeit


----------



## heifisch (22. Juli 2011)

So Leute, wie letzes Jahr soll es auch dieses Jahr wieder einen Kostümride geben! Alle Infos findet ihr HIER!


----------



## heifisch (25. Juli 2011)

So, eine Facebookveranstaltung gibt es auch:
Kostümride Bikepark Osternohe '11
Neues Jahr, neuer Kostümride!
Da dieses Jahr Halloween leider auf einen Montag fällt, ist die Veranstaltung schon einen Tag früher am Sonntag und wird als Kostümride deklariert!
Alle Biker die Lust und Zeit haben am *30. Oktober* in Kostümen nach Osternohe zu kommen sind herzlich eingeladen!
Wie letzes Jahr ist wieder ein *Train mit allen Kostümierten die Freeride runter* geplant. Genauere Infos zum Ablauf werden in den nächsten Wochen folgen!
Bitte ladet fleissig eure Freunde ein, sodass diese lustige Veranstaltung noch mehr Zuspruch, wie letzes Jahr findet!


----------



## freeride-jon (28. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus, hat der Park offen?
Das Wetter ist ja nicht sonderlich sommerlich gemeldet, aber das sollte einen ja nicht abhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauwges (30. Juli 2011)

Bin irritiert.
Die Ampel ist grün - trotz des Regens heute und gestern.
War heute wirklich offen???
Das wären ja gute Aussichten für morgen...


----------



## _arGh_ (30. Juli 2011)

gestern hat es eine stunde lang geregnet, war aber danach fast nix davon auf der strecke zu sehen.
heute hats die meiste zeit nur so genieselt, war aber nicht bis 6 da.

muss man halt wie immer morgen so 2 stunden vor der geplanten öffnung auf der hp schaun, ob wirkl. offen is..


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2011)

war gestern von 10- 12:30 da, da war brauchrares Wetter und die Strecke War Top


----------



## freakezoid (31. Juli 2011)

Wer war den heute der nette Mensch mit der Kamera? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an die Bilder zu kommen? Wäre top!


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Juli 2011)

freakezoid schrieb:


> Wer war den heute der nette Mensch mit der Kamera? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit an die Bilder zu kommen? Wäre top!



Servus,

ist nicht so viel Brauchbares rumgekommen, aber ich stelle später einen Link dazu hier ein.


----------



## freakezoid (31. Juli 2011)

Cool, dank dir!


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse von heute. Nichts Großartiges, wer die Originale haben möchte, bitte PM.

Link zum Album:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41900/page:1


----------



## freakezoid (31. Juli 2011)

Nice bilder! Danke!


----------



## schablone (6. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42051

Ein paar Bilder von heute......


----------



## Stapfn (6. August 2011)

War nett heute, aber so heiss unterm Deckel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (7. August 2011)

@schablone, danke für bilder !


----------



## da_florian (7. August 2011)

Wer ist alles nächste woche am sonntag drinn?


----------



## Apeman (10. August 2011)

sind die strecken zz in einem guten zustand?


----------



## Smilymarco (11. August 2011)

Ich konnte mich letztes WE nicht beschweren  Außer das ich bei der 10. Abfahrt dann meine Kurbel zerlegt hab....


----------



## wortwitz (12. August 2011)

ich fahr morgen nach osternohe und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen. also wer spontan lust hat kann sich bei mir melden

P.S.: hab gerade gesehen das das wetter etz doch ned so toll werden soll, werd daher morgen früh entscheiden ob ich wirklich fahre und dann eventuell absagen


----------



## KonaJumper (12. August 2011)

@ wortwitz aus welchen stadtteil in nürnberg kommst du, wohne auch in NBG City.


----------



## stefschiffer (12. August 2011)

Achtung:

Haben heute die Landung des 5 Meter Drops geändert, bitte erst anschauen dann Droppen!

Das Bikeparkteam


----------



## zuspät (13. August 2011)

im moment nieselregen in schnaittach;(


----------



## _evolution_ (13. August 2011)

wie genau wurde denn die landung des "großen" verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibibike (13. August 2011)

Hallo, ich war auch vor 2 wochen in Osternohe... War echt Klasse!


----------



## ride-FX (13. August 2011)

_evolution_ schrieb:


> wie genau wurde denn die landung des "großen" verändert?


  kürzer und steiler mit sicherheit..


----------



## zuspät (13. August 2011)

war heut ideale bodenverhältnisse, dachte eigentlich dass es zu matschig wird aber war echt klasse heute


----------



## dragon-777 (14. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/34132

Bilder von heute. Nicht groß sortiert, wer Originale haben möchte, bitte PN.


----------



## jsweet (14. August 2011)

so wie ich das sehe war das wetter heute top, kann mal jemand was zum streckenzustand sagen? würde dann morgen mal kommen wenn alle nürnberger auf der arbeit sind


----------



## Jayson213 (14. August 2011)

strecken sind top 
nur hats heut ab 17uhr recht arg geregnet, aber nich sooo lang...also müßt scho geh'

die landung vom *hust* 5m drop is gut geworden, nur kann der teil der oben drauf kam wieder runter 
ansonsten kann die mtb-rider (oder freeride???) ja jetzt nich mehr meckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (15. August 2011)

@Jayson, haben die ein bericht rausgebracht oder was, hab nix davon gelesen


----------



## zuspät (15. August 2011)

in der freeride is was drin


----------



## Crank-Lucas (21. August 2011)

Die neue 5er Drop Landung ist sehr nice gemacht


----------



## stefschiffer (21. August 2011)

Danke!


----------



## heifisch (21. August 2011)

Kann ich wirklich nur bestätigen, sieht gut aus! Vll trau ich ihn mir dann auch mal. 
Kommt die Erde die unten im Auslauf liegt noch links (von oben gesehen) auf den Hügel drauf?
Wurde die Landung auf Grund des Bericht in der Freeride neu gemacht?


----------



## KonaJumper (22. August 2011)

Also ein kumpel und ichsind am samstag auch zum ersten mal den 5 meter drop gesprungen. Also ich finde dei neue landung super. Man kann sich perfekt herantasten. Das erste mal bin ich ein gutes stück zu weit gewesen aber nach den 4. mal hatte ich den bogen raus. Mein fazit: absolut hammer feeling!!!!


----------



## ride-FX (26. August 2011)

und wo steht dieser 5 m drop?


----------



## Wutstock (26. August 2011)

Ich hoffe dem Bruchpiloten, der heute gegen 17:00 Uhr am Spielplatz gestürzt ist geht es gut. Wenn jemand genaueres weiß,m wäre ne kurze Info nett.
Bis dahin, schon mal gute Besserung.


----------



## danibmx (27. August 2011)

Danke der Nachfrage, bei ihm ist außer ein paar Kratzer zum Glück alles ok


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2011)

ride-FX schrieb:


> und wo steht dieser 5 m drop?



bei der Talstation im Bikepark Osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (28. August 2011)

Ich möchte mal stark bezweifeln, dass die Frage ernst gemeint war


----------



## freakezoid (29. August 2011)

Ist bei demjenigen der gestern abtransportiert wurde was schlimmeres? Hoffentlich gehts dem wieder gut!


----------



## bengasi-rookie (30. August 2011)

ich glaube, ich kann in dessen namen eine vorsichtige entwarnung geben. tut aber alles weh. nach der mrt kann er sich hoffentlich sicher sein.


----------



## a$i (2. September 2011)

Fährt jemand zufällig mit Platz für Bike und mich am Samstag von Nürnberg (Nähe Hbf) nach Osternohe?


----------



## Crank-Lucas (4. September 2011)

heute wurden bilder gemacht kan man die iwo anschauen???


----------



## da_florian (4. September 2011)

Würde mich auch gerne interessieren.  war ja heut auch unterwegs


----------



## pezn (5. September 2011)

Servus Leute!

Nächsten Samstag will ich das erste mal nach Osternohe.
Ich will jetzt nicht diese "Riesensprünge" machen, sondern die Strecken erstmal ausprobieren und kleinere Sprünge fahren.

Ich habe ein Stevens Fluent Sx mit einer Fox 32 120 mm und hinten auch 120 mm (xfusion).

Das hier:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=24&cou=DE&lang=de_DE§=description#inhalt

Bei Trails im wald usw. komm ich überall gut damit runter, was meint ihr?

Kann ich da fahren? 

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort von einem Osternohe Fahrer freuen! ;D


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter


----------



## zuspät (5. September 2011)

kein problem. da sind ganz andere scho runter gekommen


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2011)

das klappt auch mitm Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenRockwell (5. September 2011)

mit fahrtechnik kommst da sogar mit nem bmx noch ganz gut runter


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2011)

die YT-Leute waren letzten Samstag da und haben ein schickes DH-Bike dabei gehabt .. in weiß/rot ... das TuEs 2012?


----------



## heifisch (5. September 2011)

So sah das Sondermodell in limitierter Auflage aus, mit Marzocchi Gabel und Dämpfer.

Aber ein 2012er Modell wäre auch nicht schlecht zu sehen, haste nen Foto, oder weitere Infos?


----------



## Mithras (5. September 2011)

leider nein, bis ich gespannt hab, dass das die YT-Leute waren hatten se das Teil schon wieder in nem schwarzen VW-Bus mit YT Logo verladen ..

BloÃ einige Kids hatten die Leut an der Talstation angequatscht, was denn das Bike kostet, bekamen nur die Antwort "unter 3000â¬" .. Farbe wie gesagt weiÃ mit rot.  ne Marzocchi wars denk ich nicht, eher ne Boxxer? (hab leider nicht so genau hingeschaut).. hab auch schon gegoogelt, ein TuEs in der Farbe spuckt die Bildersuche nicht aus, es war auch etwas schlichter als das Sondermodell..


----------



## heifisch (5. September 2011)

Das scheint wirklich das 2012 Modell zu sein.
Der Preis erscheint recht logisch. SchlieÃlich soll der alte Rahmen mit den aktuellen Komponenten unter 2000â¬ angeboten werden, stand, mein ich, in der DIRT drin.


----------



## player599 (5. September 2011)

Hat einer auf den hinterbau geachtet? wenn er noch 3-strebig war, ist es das 2011er, wenn er 2 strebig war, aber sonst alles gleich aussah, ist es das 2012er. wenn ich ein bild finde, poste ich es.


Edit: da ist es ja schon. also das 2012er:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_florian (6. September 2011)

Keiner Links zu den bildern?


----------



## ride-FX (6. September 2011)

sach ma is bikepark osternohe jetzt der offiziele "wei-Tiii" dummlaber thread?



Mithras schrieb:


> bei der Talstation im Bikepark Osternohe



Heifisch hatte recht, war eher auf "wo siehst du da 5 Meter bei dem 5 Meter Drop?" oder is das so gesamt 3meter hoch + 2 meter landung == 5Meter?


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2011)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Heifisch hatte recht, war eher auf "wo siehst du da 5 Meter bei dem 5 Meter Drop?" oder is das so gesamt 3meter hoch + 2 meter landung == 5Meter?



Gute Frage ob das direkt 5 Meter sind? Keine Ahnung ..


----------



## nic86 (7. September 2011)

da_florian schrieb:


> Keiner Links zu den bildern?



Wurden nur sehr wenig Bilder von anderen Fahren gemacht, schick doch bitte PM mit Bike und Farbe der Klamotten.


----------



## Crank-Lucas (8. September 2011)

hast du die bilder gemacht??


----------



## nic86 (8. September 2011)

Crank-Lucas schrieb:


> hast du die bilder gemacht??



Nein, mein Bruder hat Fotos gemacht, ich bin gefahren.


----------



## Crank-Lucas (9. September 2011)

und wo kan man die dan ansehen


----------



## heifisch (9. September 2011)

Meine Fresse, ließ seinen Post oben, du sollst ihm eine Pm mit einer Beschreibung von dir schicken!


----------



## ride-FX (9. September 2011)




----------



## heifisch (9. September 2011)

eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (10. September 2011)

na eher  so überhaupt und allgemein.


----------



## heifisch (10. September 2011)

genau, alles


----------



## marcie (11. September 2011)

Schreibt doch diesen tread einfach um. Diese ewigen Fragen nach Photos gehen einem echt auf die Nerven...


----------



## Tabibuschua (11. September 2011)

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn das Dummgeschwalle hier etwas abnimmt. 
Schließlich heißt es ja Bikepark Osternohe und nicht "scheiss-Dummschwätzer-Geschmarre". danke!


----------



## zuspät (11. September 2011)

war heut ein netter tag im park und der service is echt top, grüssle an alle denen heut irgendwas kaputt gegangen is


----------



## Smilymarco (13. September 2011)

weiß einer wie es dem kona-fahrer geht der beim großen drop die bruchlandung aufn Kopf gemacht hat? Er konnte sich an nix mehr erinnern und wurde ins KH lauf gebracht.


----------



## el-Harry (16. September 2011)

Hat jemand aus Nürnberg jetzt am WE platz und nimmt mich mit zum bikepark?


----------



## biker-wug (19. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

meint ihr, meine Reverb Stütze hält einen Tag Osternohe aus, also das Liftfahren??
Würde sie ein bisserl abkleben, so als Schutz für die Stütze.


----------



## heifisch (19. September 2011)

Ach, hier biste auch unterwegs, wir kennen uns ja schon ausm Bmaisthread 

Nur meine persönlich Meinung, ICH würde eine hydraulische Sattelstütze an einem Schlepper nicht benutzen. Der Bügel greift nämlich auf der Sattelstütze. Aber für mich stellt sich die Frage zum Glück nicht, hab keine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (20. September 2011)

Kauf dir ne billige Ersatzstütze für die Zeit im Park. Die kostet nicht viel und du machst dir die Lauffläche deiner Reverb nicht kaputt. Mir wäre das zu heikel, auch mit Abkleben.


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Ersatzstütze hab ich, leider ist wie gesagt meine Reverb durch den Rahmen verlegt. Dadurch ist die Demontage immer damit verbunden, die Leitung zu öffnen.


----------



## heifisch (20. September 2011)

Das hast du nur im Bmaisthread geschrieben.


----------



## Erroll (20. September 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ersatzstütze hab ich, leider ist wie gesagt meine Reverb durch den Rahmen verlegt.


Das ist natürlich ungünstig. Mein Bauchgefühl spricht aber ganz klar gegen die Benutzung der Stütze in Kombination mit nem Schlepplift. Musst du selbst wissen, ob es dir das Risiko wert ist. Ich würde sie trotz innen verlegter Leitung demontieren. Letztendlich musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, war gerade im Keller, hab die Stütze demontiert. Ging sogar super, Hebel abgezogen, Leitung durchgefädelt, Hebel draufgesteckt, geht noch ohne Entlüften!!

Hab jetzt die P6 Alu montiert, da ist es mir egal, wenn sie verkratzt oder ähnliches!!


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Ach ja, ich hab sowohl Geisskopf als auch Osternohe Threat verwendet, weil ich in beide Parks die Woche komm und nicht wußte, wie es in den einzelnen abläuft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (20. September 2011)

Das Demontieren stell ich mir lange nicht so interessant vor, wie das Montieren 

Bei Osternohe solltest du beachten, dass der Park erst ab Freitag Nachmittag und bei gutem Wetter auf hat.


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Das ist bekannt, danke.

Bin am Sonntag in Osternohe, einen Kurs von Heimatrausch mitmachen.

Wird mein erster Osternohe Ausflug!!


----------



## heifisch (20. September 2011)

Wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Danke danke!!


----------



## Erroll (20. September 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag in Osternohe, einen Kurs von Heimatrausch mitmachen.
> 
> Wird mein erster Osternohe Ausflug!!



Schade, wir sind am Samstag schon da. Sonntag muss ich leider schon wieder zurück nach Muc. Aber auch von mir viel Spass!


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Naja, wenn mir die 2 Bikeparkausflüge diese Woche gefallen, wovon ich ausgehe, werde ich mich vermutlich öfters in Osternohe rumtreiben.


----------



## player599 (20. September 2011)

Also ein kumpel von mir war am freitag mit Noton mit KindShock in osternohe, und danach hab ich keinen kratzer an dem ding gefunden, obwohl er keine abdeckung hatte. aber ist das risiko nciht wert, es auszuprobieren


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2011)

Onohe macht schon Spass, auch für Anfänger (worunter ich mich auch zähle )


----------



## heifisch (20. September 2011)

Ich war letzten Freitag auch in Onohe, guckst du dieses Video


----------



## player599 (20. September 2011)

Nicht schlecht
Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder mit dir fahren und mir ein paar sachen abschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (25. September 2011)

Ich weiß es nervt, deswegen nur ganz kurz. Am Samstag hat´s geblitzt und ich hätte gern das Bild. Der Fotograph möchte sich bitte melden.


----------



## heifisch (25. September 2011)

Bilder von Freitag und Samstag kommen morgen oder übermorgen, bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Erroll (25. September 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Bilder von Freitag und Samstag kommen morgen oder übermorgen


Perfekt! Warst du der Photograph?


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2011)

War heut klasse im Park ..*wollt ich nurmal anmerken*


----------



## heifisch (25. September 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> Perfekt! Warst du der Photograph?



War ich


----------



## JansonJanson (26. September 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> War ich


----------



## zuspät (26. September 2011)

ich fands samstag und sonntag auch top


----------



## JansonJanson (28. September 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> War ich



hei, Bilder vom Samstag schon irgendwo online?


----------



## heifisch (28. September 2011)

Ne, noch aweng Geduld. Hab zur Zeit recht viel anderweitig zu tun. 


Aber kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (28. September 2011)

hi leute...werde am samstag in onohe sein und es wäre super wenn jemand mir für 1 oder 2 sprünge eine gopro am liebsten mit brustgurthalterung leihen könnte....will ein video machen aus fahrerperspektive beim doublen der wing.


----------



## zuspät (28. September 2011)

hmm, speicherkarte bringst selbst mit?


----------



## iceis (28. September 2011)

jo hätte 2 stück

einmal mit 2gb von Platinum...ob die schnell genug is weis ich allerdings net...

und einmal eine 2 gb micro sd mit einer schreibgeschwindigkeit von 8mb/s

aber man könnte ja auf beide jeweils einen sprung aufnehmen und zur sicherheit zusätzlich nochmal eine aufnahme mit der orginalen sd machen...wenn du lustigbist im winter kannstes ja reinstellen beim ibc oder so dann kann ichs ja so auch speichern....irgendwie wirds schon^^

habe eben nochmal geguckt...das steht bei der gopro in der produktbeschreibung mit drine
720p : 1280x720 Pixel, 30 fps mit 7.5 Mbit/s Datenrate oder 60 fps mit 15 Mbit/s Datenrate

das heißt mit der micro sd card sollte das ganze dann schon funzen....1280x720 reichen mir völlig von der quali her....allerdings wären 60fps auch voll geil dann könntma ne schöne slowmo machen.

naja wie gesagt irgendwie wirds schon^^


----------



## Erroll (29. September 2011)

@ iceis: Sag mal, haben wir am letzten Samstag nicht kurz an der Wall oben auf der Freeride gequatscht? Mein Kumpel hatte ein schwarzes Jedi mit weißen Links und ich das schwarze Glory.


----------



## iceis (1. Oktober 2011)

jo genau wir standen da mal kurz und haben gequasselt^^


----------



## Erroll (1. Oktober 2011)

iceis schrieb:


> jo genau wir standen da mal kurz und haben gequasselt^^




@ Heifisch: Gibts schon was neues von der Bilder Front?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (1. Oktober 2011)

hier mal was von heute


----------



## Stapfn (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollt nurmal sagen:

Vielen Dank Osternohe für einen spitzen Tag !! Super geil wars


----------



## twostroketomsi (2. Oktober 2011)

Mein Sohn hat gestern und heute zwei 10ner-Karten verballert. Es scheint ihm gefallen zu haben.

Und ich hatte auch ein paar schöne Altherren-Abfahrten.

Auch von uns also schönen Dank ans Onohe-Team!


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2011)

Erroll schrieb:


> @ Heifisch: Gibts schon was neues von der Bilder Front?




War übers WE in Lenggries, Biken, hab den Upload aber grad angestoßen.


----------



## da_florian (3. Oktober 2011)

Geiler Tag heute in Onohe. Bilder sind gern geshen!!...

Weiß einer wo ich für meinen Sponsoree Fullfacehelm ein neues Visier herbekomm?


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2011)

Bilder vom 23./24.9.11 kommen nach und nach hier rein: Fotoalbum


----------



## da_florian (3. Oktober 2011)

@heifisch warst du heute auch unterwegs?


----------



## heifisch (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du den Beitrag über deinem gelesen hättest, ich war übers WE in Lenggries, also nein.


----------



## da_florian (3. Oktober 2011)

ok sry  stimm. bin nur die ganze zeit am überlegen, wo ich ein neues visier herbekomm, mein altes is heut flöten gegangen


----------



## da_florian (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie gehts eig dem Typen, dens heute am Crankbrothers zerlegt hat? Hat ziemlich heftig ausgeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (3. Oktober 2011)

da_florian schrieb:


> Wie gehts eig dem Typen, dens heute am Crankbrothers zerlegt hat? Hat ziemlich heftig ausgeschaut



Hast du es gesehen? Hab nur die Bergwacht losfahren sehen. 

@all
Wer hat denn heute Fotos gemacht? Ich wurde mal geblitzt.


----------



## da_florian (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja hab ich, zu kurz gesprungen un dann is er mit Kopf/Rücken zuerst aufgekommen. Ziemlich heftig!!!

Wünsche ihm gute besserung, er ist nichteinmal mehr von alleine aufgestanden!



Er war aber nicht der einzigste den es hingehaun hat ! 

P.S. wurde 3x geblitzt einmal von jemanden des jüngeren Jahrganes, und 2x von einem etwas älteren Herr wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## TimNbg (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Bergwacht bei jemanden stehen sehen, direkt beim crankbrothers. Hab nicht genau hin geschaut aber auf jedenfall war er gestanden.


----------



## da_florian (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, von allein ist er nicht aufgestanden, mehr weiß ich nicht, hab mit dem Typen, der oben abgesichert hat gesprochen!


----------



## _evolution_ (5. Oktober 2011)

hey leute,
waren doch letzte saison (oder wars wann anders?) paar leute mit so nem riesigen neuartigen blitzteil zum fotographieren in onohe, die das auch vorher schon ne weile angekündigt hatten und ziemlich groß aufzogen.
Weiß noch jemand wer das war? und wo die fotos sind? wäre nützlich.
vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## heifisch (5. Oktober 2011)

Zum Kostümride war ein Fotostudio da, das diese neuartige Blitztechnik ausprobiert hat. Die Fotos gab es eine Zeitlang auf deren Homepage, sind inzwischen aber verschwunden. Ich hatte sie dieses Jahr auch angeschrieben für den Kostümride, aber anscheinend ist der Fotoverkauf letzes Jahr recht schleppend gelaufen, bisher hab ich keine Antwort bekommen. Die Website des Fotostudios lautet: http://www.eventportrait.de/html/index.htm
Warum da ein ins Nicht führender Link zu Fotos des Halloweenride steht, bin ich aber leider auch überfragt.

Btw. ich hoffe man sieht sich beim Kostümride am 30. Oktober in Osternohe. Checkt mal die Bikeparkhomepage!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (5. Oktober 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> aber anscheinend ist der Fotoverkauf letzes Jahr recht schleppend gelaufen



Beim dem Preisleistungsverhältniss auch kein Wunder!


----------



## _evolution_ (6. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank. is mir nimmer eingefallen. die fotos waren für den großen aufwand aber wirklich nicht das gelbe vom ei...


----------



## biker-wug (16. Oktober 2011)

So Leute, nachdem ihr mich hier mehrmals ermutigt habt, den Bikepark mal zu besuchen, war ich jetzt schon ein 2mal dort. Ich bin begeistert, finde die Sprünge (die ich mir zutraue) super geshapt, die Strecken gut gemacht!!

Bin echt begeistert und definitiv noch öfters in Osternohe!! Freu mich schon auf die nächste Saison, da komm ich öfters!!

Danke nochmal an alle für die Ermutigung. Hier noch ein Bild von mir gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (16. Oktober 2011)

*Servus Biker,
 Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum KostÃ¼mride. 


 Termin und Wetter:
... Der Ride findet am 30. Oktober statt. Da das Wetter inzwischen recht unbestÃ¤ndig und wechselhaft ist, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass es an diesem Tag regnet. Bei Regen kann der Bikepark nicht Ã¶ffnen, d.h. der Ride muss leider entfallen. Einige Tage vor dem Ride werden wir die Wetterberichte prÃ¼fen. Sofern es absehbar ist, dass am Sonntag schlechtes Wetter herrscht, am Samstag aber Gutes, ist es mÃ¶glich, dass der Ride auf Samstag vorverlegt wird. 
 Ihr erhaltet aber einige Tage vor dem Event noch eine Nachricht, u.a., zu diesem Thema.


 Ablauf:
 Der Train startet um ca. 14 Uhr an der Bergstation und wird die Freeride runter fÃ¼hren. 
Damit es keinen RÃ¼ckstau an der Talstation gibt, sollten sich alle Teilnehmer bereits 20-30 Minuten vor dem Train-Start nach oben begeben.
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mit kommen.


 Sicherheit:
Es gelten die AGBâs des Bikepark Osternohe. Diese mÃ¼ssen bei Liftkartenerwerb unterschrieben werden, bei MinderjÃ¤hrigen ist die Unterschrift der Eltern zwingend erforderlich.
Im Train ist ein MindestmaÃ an Protektoren zu tragen, da es gerade im Train, durch die dicht hintereinander fahrenden Biker, zu unkontrollierten StÃ¼rzen kommen kann. WÃ¤hrend dem Train sind deswegen ein Fullfacehelm, KnieschÃ¼tzer, RÃ¼ckenprotektor und Handschuhe Pflicht. Ein Mehr an Protektoren ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich erwÃ¼nscht. 
 Biker die nicht die erforderlichen Protektoren tragen werden von der Veranstaltung ausgeschlossen.
Damit im Falle eines Sturzes die dahinter fahrenden Biker rechtzeitig anhalten kÃ¶nnen ist ein Mindestabstand von 3-5 Metern einzuhalten. 
Wichtig: Es ist kein Rennen, wir wollen alle zusammen in einer Kette unten ankommen. Das bedeutet ein moderates Tempo, sodass alle mitkommen.


 Essen/Abendplanung:
TagsÃ¼ber wird es, wie immer, BratwurstbrÃ¶tchen, Wienerle, Kuchen .. zu essen geben. ZusÃ¤tzlich wird ab Mittag ein Grill aufgestellt,an dem es bis Abends BratwÃ¼rste gibt.
Am Abend nach Liftschluss gibt es zum gemÃ¼tlich Zusammensitzen KÃ¤sespÃ¤tzle und BratwÃ¼rste mit Kartoffelsalat, oder Pommes zur Auswahl(+evtl. Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat oder Pommes). Das Abendessen muss allerdings bis spÃ¤testens 23. 10.11 vorbestellt werden. Bei den BratwÃ¼rsten bitte die Anzahl mit angeben. Bitte wendet Euch hierzu an Mely Melman (siehe Veranstaltungsseite).


 Anfahrt:
 Adresse:
 Bikepark Osternohe
 Igelweg 2a
 Schnaittach, Germany

 Genauere Informationen zur Anreise und einen Routenplaner findet ihr auf der Bikeparkhomepage.


 Fragen:
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind, stellt diese einfach auf der Facebookseite oder schreibt sie einem der Organisatoren per Nachricht.
Bei Fragen am Tag selber, fragt einfach unten am LifthÃ¤uschen, oder passt einen der 3 Organisatoren Mely, Richard, Heiko auf der Strecke ab. Erkennen sind wir an einen gelben Armbinde mit Aufdruck âORGA TEAMâ 



 Aktuelle Informationen gibt es auf der Facebookseite des KostÃ¼mride, sowie der Bikepark Homepage www.bikepark-osternohe.de 

 Ride on!



 Herzlich Willkommen im Bikepark Osternohe!
www.bikepark-osternohe.de
Bikepark in Osternohe im NÃ¼rnberger Land mit vielen Specials fÃ¼r Biker und Mountainbiker. Besuchen Sie den Bikepark Osternohe im Landkreis NÃ¼rnberger Land, der Gemeinde Schnaittach und nur 4 km von der Autobahn A9 NÃ¼rnberg - Berlin entfernt.*


----------



## Didge (19. Oktober 2011)

@heifisch

Moin, warn des schon alle Photos oder kommt noch was?

P.S. Wer waren den die Filmer letzen Freitag und wann gibt´s was zu sehen?

Cheers


----------



## heifisch (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab noch einige auf Platte, aber auf IBC hab ich keinen Speicherplatz mehr und Picasa stürzt mir zur Zeit ständig ab. Kein Chance, aber wer Fotos von sich haben will, einfach ne PN mit Beschreibung an mich. Sobald ich wieder Fotos hochladen kann, kommen die restlichen auch.


----------



## TimNbg (20. Oktober 2011)

der Freeride Test auf Video....

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/video/Bikepark-Test---Osternohe/5137405e0cb559fa85e4875a7ba321d8


----------



## teatimetom (20. Oktober 2011)

HAHA - Stefan Kappl der BIKEPARK CHECKER - ich lach mich tot   

bissl dünn ist das video schon, bringt kaum was rüber von dem was in osternohe geboten ist - dh fehlt komplett


----------



## heifisch (20. Oktober 2011)

Als ob man sich nicht vorher informiert, ab wann der Park offen hat -ohmei ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blondie* (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo liebe leute!
hat wer interesse an einem specialized demo,2011, größe M??
bilder, preis und infos alles unter [email protected]


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (23. Oktober 2011)

schaut euch mal den test zu leogang an, der is der hammer. "ich glaube der bikepark ist in italien könnte auch in österreich sein", das ist einfach zu gut.


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2011)

schee wars heut.
Waren echt lustige Kostüme unterwegs.

waren das heute wieder professionelle Fotographen oder bekommt man die pics hier zu sehen?


----------



## twostroketomsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Jo, sehr schön wars! Schön auch, dass das Wetter so gehalten hat.


----------



## Moritz1996 (30. Oktober 2011)

War sehr gut heute... 

Hab mehrere Leute gesehen die Fotos geschossen haben...  Werden die irgendwo hochgeladen? Bin nämlich glaub ich auf dem ein oder anderen drauf  

Grüße Moritz


----------



## kenRockwell (30. Oktober 2011)

so wie es in diesem jahr aussah,war es wohl ein erfolg.nächstes jahr wenn ich zeit habe,schaue ich auch mal vorbei,aber nicht auf nen sprung


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

Hab mit einem geredet, der meinte er mache die Fotos nur für sich selbst..
Naja, zumindest die Fotos von mir bekommt ihr natürlich zu sehen. Guckt die Tage einfach hier rein, bzw. auf die Bikeparkhomepage!
Im Moment kann ich euch aber nur nen Gruppenbild bieten:
[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-11838724/_MG_1197.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Moritz1996 (30. Oktober 2011)

Warst du der, der bei der Tableline fotografiert hat? 

Gruß Mo


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

War unteranderem auch an der Tableline


----------



## Moritz1996 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ah ok 
Dann könntest du auch Fotos von mir haben  

Gruß Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2011)

War wirklich ein super Tag heute! 

Der typ mit der grünen OBG-Hose hat leider nur für sich fotografiert...den hab ich gefragt, weiß nicht ob wir beide den gleichen meinen Heifisch 
Hoff du hast mich wenigstens einmal gut erwischt


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

Der, den mich meine hatte keine grüne Hose an..

@Bene
Hab dich paar mal gut getroffen


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann warens zwei Leute, die nur für sich fotografiert haben 

Sehr gut


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

So, die Bilder fliegen nach und nach hier hinein: Kostümride '11 Wird aber nach bisschen dauern, bis alle oben sind, sind 178. Alles unbearbeitet und nur grob aussortiert.


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke schon mal, aber " Seite nicht gefunden"


----------



## heifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, jetzt sollts gehen! Hatte den Albumnamen geändert und damit die gesamte Webadresse.


----------



## OJMad (30. Oktober 2011)

geht


----------



## ghostriderin12 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi, war echt toll heute.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich auch auf einem Bild zu sehen bin.


----------



## OJMad (31. Oktober 2011)

Tja, da lief wohl leider was schief. aus 79 wurden 33 und mehr werdens leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich irgendwann auch schlafen gegangen bin, ich werds gleich wieder weiteranstoßen


----------



## OJMad (31. Oktober 2011)

Schade.
Bin nicht drauf.
Dennoch schöne Fotos dabei.


----------



## heifisch (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja, war auch ziemlich viel los


----------



## ghostriderin12 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hm,  ich bin auch nur auf dem Gruppenbild zu sehen.
Schade. Bilder sind aber ganz toll.


----------



## kletteraffe (31. Oktober 2011)

[email protected]
Hab zwei schöne von mir!


----------



## Meiki (31. Oktober 2011)

sehr coole Bilder

ein echt cooles von mir is auch dabei,danke fürs hochladen/bereitstellen 

war n echt cooler Tag gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (31. Oktober 2011)

Echt geile Bilder dabei! Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte 

Schaut aus, als hättet ihr super Spass gehabt!


----------



## Voltage_FR (31. Oktober 2011)

Stapfn schrieb:


> Schaut aus, als hättet ihr super Spass gehabt!



Es schaut nicht nur so aus, es war auch so 
Danke Heiko, sind klasse Bilder von mir dabei


----------



## Jayson213 (31. Oktober 2011)

servus,

habe mich entschlossen doch mal einen nachmittag arbeit in die bilder zu investieren und sie etwas zu bearbeiten und hochzuladen...

vielleicht findet sich der ein oder andere ja wieder.

wenn jemand ein bild haben möchte kann er mich gern anschreiben...
(über eine kleine dankbarkeit würde ich mich auch freuen, ist aber nicht pflicht!)

grüße,Jay

http://www.flickr.com/photos/felix_jaeger/sets/72157628022924784/


----------



## OJMad (31. Oktober 2011)

sehr gute Bilder.
Leider wieder nix von mir.
Muss wohl den Schiss ablegen und an meinem Style arbeiten


----------



## KonaRider1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Super Bilder Jay. Danke für die Pics 
Einmal bin ich auch dabei


----------



## zuspät (1. November 2011)

joa schöne pics, wie immer

wie gehts den piloten vom samstag? was ner genau passiert?


----------



## iceis (2. November 2011)

mir hat nur einer erzählt das er sich den oberschenkel und den unterarm gebrochen hat und er hat ein sehr gutes schmerzmittel von den hubschrauberleuten bekommen...der war am grinsen...aber wies ihm geht und was nun genau is würd mich auch interessieren...immer ******* wenn einer mitn hubi geholt wird.


----------



## zuspät (2. November 2011)

joa muss was grösseres gewesen sein, 2-3 leute angeblich...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. November 2011)

Hi,

wenn der Hubi kommt muss es nicht immer was großes sein. Wenn gerade kein Rettungswagen oder Notarzt frei ist wird der Hubschrauber geschickt. Der füllt immer auf egal was ist wenn kein anderes Rettungsfahrzeug frei ist. 
War am GK neulich auch, verdacht auf nen Armbruch und der Hubi kam, weil sonst keiner Zeit hatte.


----------



## Fotographics (2. November 2011)

Hi, hier sind schon ein paar Bilder vom Kostümride am 30.10.2011.
https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...tumride30102011?authkey=Gv1sRgCNP74NPExJuOlAE#
Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. November 2011)

Hi,

der Link geht net!


----------



## OJMad (3. November 2011)

Laut http://www.eventportrait.de sind die Bilder online. 
Zu sehen ist aber nix.
Bin ich zu doof


----------



## heifisch (3. November 2011)

Eventportrait war dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht vor Ort, es können also auch keine Bilder entstanden sein!


----------



## deorsum (3. November 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> joa muss was grösseres gewesen sein, 2-3 leute angeblich...



war nix größeres, dem gings eig ganz gut
wurde nur geflogen weil der rtw net hinkam und 2mal umlagern nicht so patienten freundlich ist...


----------



## zuspät (4. November 2011)

na dann


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2011)

Ich dreh den Spieß mal um - hat jemand Fotos von heute, hab einige Fotografen im Park gesehen.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich dreh den Spieß mal um - hat jemand Fotos von heute, hab einige Fotografen im Park gesehen.



stimmt, hab sie auch gesehen


----------



## dragon-777 (6. November 2011)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> stimmt, hab sie auch gesehen



Am Samstag war auch jemand dort...


----------



## Fotographics (6. November 2011)

Also, da die Bilder die ich gemacht habe ca.640 Stück immer noch nicht zu finden sind, hier nochmal ein paar Adressen dazu: Facebook unter Downhill Fotographics -
https://picasaweb.google.com/106387...tumride30102011?authkey=Gv1sRgCNP74NPExJuOlAE#
unterPicasa oben stehender Link oder Picasa Alben von Sven Getrost.
Hier im MTB- Forum steht ebenfals ein Link der zu Picasa führt unter - Fotographics oder gleich hier oberhalb von " heifisch oder ghostriderin 12 "
 Links beziehen sich nur auf den Kostümride vom 30.10.2011.
good ride           und bis zum nächsten Mal !

PS. Video muß ich noch schneiden, das steht dann in You Tube, mit Ankündigung- wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ynge (6. November 2011)

Die Fotos von heute würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Da lag auch jemand am Kroko Sprung und hat Fotos gemacht.


----------



## heifisch (6. November 2011)

Der Link geht nicht
â¬: Jetzt schon, aber das sind doch noch Fotos von letzen Sonntag, oder?


----------



## Fotographics (6. November 2011)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Link geht net!


 
Schau bitte mal nach, der Link funktioniert jetzt und weiter unten unter Fotographics stehen noch mehr Adressen.
ride on


----------



## Fotographics (6. November 2011)

Adressen dazu habe ich auf dieser Seite schon gepostet, schau bitte unter Fotographics nach gleich hier auf dieser Seite.
Gruß


----------



## Fotographics (6. November 2011)

ynge schrieb:


> die fotos von heute würden mich auch sehr interessieren. Da lag auch jemand am kroko sprung und hat fotos gemacht.


 
0


----------



## ollum104 (6. November 2011)

also ich find nix, nur "Kostümride" Bilder, aber nix von dem WE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. November 2011)

Danke, schöne Bilder vom Kostümride, da hab ich mich auch gefunden.


----------



## Playlife8 (6. November 2011)

wer hat denn heute Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Blade56k (8. November 2011)

hat osternohe egentlich noch auf am wochenende ? ich seh da nicht so ganz durch 

danke schon mal  will da am sa nicht umsoonst hinfahren


----------



## heifisch (8. November 2011)

Wenn's Wetter passt, ja. Einfach vorher auf die Homepage schauen.


----------



## heifisch (11. November 2011)

Gibt's Neues auf der Bilderfront vom letzen WE?


----------



## Fotographics (12. November 2011)

Leider nicht, ich war nicht da, weil ich meine Kameras eingeschickt habe.


----------



## Freak35 (14. November 2011)

lalalala,...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. November 2011)

ja und noch mehr.


----------



## Freak35 (14. November 2011)

Osternohe macht süchtig


----------



## heifisch (14. November 2011)

Gestern waren die Strecken größtenteils laubfrei, ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das nicht mehr groß ändern wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (14. November 2011)

He danke für deine Antwort! OK,...stimmt die meisten Blätter sind ja sowieso schon unten,...hab nur gefragt weil wenn die Strecke komplett voll mit Laub ist macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen großen Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## heifisch (14. November 2011)

Dann fährt man halt "loose"  Macht auch Spaß, auf seine ganz eigene Art und Weiße. Genau wie im Schnee zu Fahren, ist nicht mit dem normalen Biken zu vergleichen, macht aber trz. Spaß.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (14. November 2011)

ja, biken ohne sichtbaren Untergrund ist wieder ein anderer Reiz.
Die Hauptstrecken waren Samstag gut frei, die kleinen Nebenstrecken nicht
so, waren aber super zu fahren.
Wir hatten mega Spass.


----------



## Mithras (14. November 2011)

tjaa die Blueline muss man kennen um se zu finden *g*


----------



## kenRockwell (14. November 2011)

eigeninitiative bzw bikepark unter die arme greifen


----------



## Freak35 (15. November 2011)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> ja, biken ohne sichtbaren Untergrund ist wieder ein anderer Reiz.
> Die Hauptstrecken waren Samstag gut frei, die kleinen Nebenstrecken nicht
> so, waren aber super zu fahren.
> Wir hatten mega Spass.



Ich war auch am Samstag  Ja stimmt war echt schönes Wetter und richtig geil zum fahren!!!


----------



## visionthing (15. November 2011)

Gute Besserung an den Bruchpiloten der sich am Sonntag so übel zerlegt hat. Hoffentlich bleiben keine dauerhaften Schäden.


----------



## Freak35 (15. November 2011)

War zwar am Sonntag nicht aber von mir auch gute Besserung,..! Zurzeit passiert oft was in Osternohe,...oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## heifisch (15. November 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an beide! Wobei es dem Oberen ja deutlich schlechter ging..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (15. November 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung. 

Man überschätzt sich gerne mal. Ich muss mich auch immer etwas zügeln und passiert ist so schnell was, grad jetzt mit dem Laub.


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2011)

War heute jemand hier aus'm Forum in Onohe und kann berichten, evtl sogar mit Fotos/Videos, was alles neu gebaut/ verändert wurde?


----------



## Stapfn (19. November 2011)

Hab letztens beim Kaffee trinken unten auch mitbekommen, dass was neues kommen soll. Hatte nicht gedacht, dass es noch dieses Jahr soweit ist. Würde mich auch interessieren was neu ist!


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. November 2011)

dafür reichen fotos wohl nicht aus... nach der ersten ebene wurde die komplette linienführung geändert - nur das Krokogap ist gleich geblieben... im großen und ganzen ist es um einiges spaßiger und flowiger geworden.
nach der 2. ebene wurde die linienführung auf der rechten line ebenfalls geändert, was am anfang auch recht spaßig ist, aber zum ende hin in einem gewürge endet... auf der linken line wurden die anlieger ausgebessert


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. November 2011)

da sind wir mal gespannt


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. November 2011)

morgen mal selber ankucken fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (19. November 2011)

Werde auch da sein - klingt sehr interessant, bin gespannt auf morgen. Werde auch Fotos und Videos liefern für die daheimgebliebenen.


----------



## Stapfn (19. November 2011)

Hört sich super an. Hoffe auf nächste Woche sofern mein Rahmen rechtzeitig von Nicolai kommt. Bilder wären toll


----------



## Erroll (19. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Werde auch Fotos und Videos liefern für die daheimgebliebenen.



Perfekt, ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr! Bisschen Material kommt da ganz gut!


----------



## Freak35 (19. November 2011)

Ich bin heute alles Neue gefahren  Bilder oder Videos habe ich leider nicht aber ich kann es euch ja vllt. ein bisschen erklären  Veränderung Downhill: 1. Bei den 2 Anfangssprüngen wurden die Kicker und Landungen neu gemacht (Landung abgerundet). 2. Die Anfahrt vor den Anliegern im Wiesenteil wurde geglättet und die Anlieger wurden vergrößert und 1 Anlieger wurde versetzt.       Veränderung Freeride: 1. Nach dem 2ten Einstieg in die Freeride (nach dem Wallride) fährt man jetzt nicht direkt runter zu den Bachsprüngen sondern erst mit einem Anlieger nach oben und dann zu der Bachsprunganfahrt nach unten. 2. Nach den Bachsprüngen fährt man normal bis zum 1ten kleinen Kicker und danach kommen 2 neue kleine aber funnyge Kicker. Danach geht es nicht wie früher mit einer 45 Grad Kurve zu den 2 Holzkickern sondern erst wieder mit einem Anlieger bergauf und dann mit einem Anlieger bergab. Danach kommen die 2 Holzkicker die schon immer da waren. 3. Im 3ten Teil der Freeride fährt man nach den Tables jetzt nicht mehr nur geradeaus (nach dem Einstieg) sondern fährt durch neue Anliegerkombinationen bis zur Mitte. Danach kommen die alten Anliegerkurven. 
Mir haben die Veränderungen heute sehr gut gefallen. Die Fahrzeit auf der Freeride wurde mit den Veränderungen verlängert. Müsst ihr euch am besten selber mal anschauen  Schwer zu erklären weil ja auch die Streckenführung auf der Freeride im mittleren Teil sehr stark verändert wurde.  Hoffe ich konnte es euch ein bisschen klarmachen


----------



## Freak35 (19. November 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> dafür reichen fotos wohl nicht aus... nach der ersten ebene wurde die komplette linienführung geändert - nur das Krokogap ist gleich geblieben... im großen und ganzen ist es um einiges spaßiger und flowiger geworden.
> nach der 2. ebene wurde die linienführung auf der rechten line ebenfalls geändert, was am anfang auch recht spaßig ist, aber zum ende hin in einem gewürge endet... auf der linken line wurden die anlieger ausgebessert



Ich finde die Veränderungen am Anfang der Freeride auch gut 
Das nach der 2ten Ebene find ich auch nicht so gut gebaut.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (19. November 2011)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Das nach der 2ten Ebene find ich auch nicht so gut gebaut.



"Nicht so gut gebaut" finde ich noch nett ausgedrückt... 
das bringt wirklich den flow raus... und macht einfach keinen Spaß!
Dafür ist die linke line top!


----------



## zuspät (19. November 2011)

wie sind denn die bodenverhältnisse? trocken und hart? oder ehr rutschig?


----------



## heifisch (19. November 2011)

Solang sie bei der inken Line die Anlieger wieder etwas aufgeschüttet haben ist mir die Rechte fast egal.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. November 2011)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 
klingt alles schon mal nicht so schlecht, lass mich im neuen Jahr dann überraschen.
heuer werd ichs wohl kaum mehr schaffen..


----------



## Freak35 (19. November 2011)

zuspät schrieb:


> wie sind denn die bodenverhältnisse? trocken und hart? oder ehr rutschig?



Heute waren die Bodenverhältnisse zum Großteil trocken und hart. Die neu gebauten Streckenabschnitte sind logischerweise noch weich und fluffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (19. November 2011)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> "Nicht so gut gebaut" finde ich noch nett ausgedrückt...
> das bringt wirklich den flow raus... und macht einfach keinen Spaß!
> Dafür ist die linke line top!



Also den Anfang von der Freeride find ich wirklich gut. Wenn die Anlieger da noch festgefahren sind ist die bestimmt super. Der letzten Abschnitt ist wirklich, wie du sagst, unflowig


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. November 2011)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt
> klingt alles schon mal nicht so schlecht, lass mich im neuen Jahr dann überraschen.
> heuer werd ichs wohl kaum mehr schaffen..



Ja wie Fröschla, oa mal geht no heia!!!!


----------



## dragon-777 (19. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Werde auch da sein - klingt sehr interessant, bin gespannt auf morgen. Werde auch Fotos und Videos liefern für die daheimgebliebenen.



Danke!


----------



## zuspät (20. November 2011)

alles in allem is es ganz nett, kommt mir weng so vor dass der speed bisschen rausgenommen wurde durch die anlieger etc. 
die anfahrt zum kroko is etz halt gschmeidiger, da die spitze 90° kurve nimmer da is, außerdem kann mer die 2 holzkicker (vor dem 2ten spielplatz) lockerer mitnehmen m.m.


----------



## deorsum (20. November 2011)

die ganzen anlieger sind net schlecht, lassen sich auch zügig fahren 
ich finds top


----------



## heifisch (20. November 2011)

Im Großen und Ganzen schön umgebaut, gerade die Strecke nach dem Kroko gefällt mir richtig gut! Aber, die 3 180° Kehren kurz nach der 2. Wiese auf der Freeride auf der rechten Line sind mir zu eng, das nimmt viel Schwung raus, die hätte man noch nen halben Meter bis Meter weiter bauen müssen.

Fotos gibt's morgen.


----------



## Freak35 (20. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen schön umgebaut, gerade die Strecke nach dem Kroko gefällt mir richtig gut! Aber, die 3 180° Kehren kurz nach der 2. Wiese auf der Freeride auf der rechten Line sind mir zu eng, das nimmt viel Schwung raus, die hätte man noch nen halben Meter bis Meter weiter bauen müssen.
> 
> Fotos gibt's morgen.



Die Strecke vor und nachm Kroko find ich auch super  Die 180er Kehren sind echt zu eng,....die könnte man vllt. ein bisschen flacher machen,...


----------



## heifisch (20. November 2011)

Flacher nicht, aber weiter öffnen.


----------



## *iceman* (20. November 2011)

Die beiden Kurven sind definitiv zu eng um da mit 'nem normal langem Freeride-DH - Rad noch durchzukommen. Hab aber gehört, dass sie da diese Woche wohl nochmal nachbessern wollen.

Den Rest finde ich auch recht schön. Gibt jetzt einfach ein paar mehr interessante Stellen. Vor allem die neuen Anlieger auf der DH machen extrem viel Spaß, weil man die ganze Sektion mit deutlich mehr Tempo fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (20. November 2011)

@deorsum: ich hoff auch dass ich an meim speed noch was machen kann

@heifisch: grüssle, ham uns heut kurz unterhalten zwecks fotos


----------



## heifisch (20. November 2011)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Die beiden Kurven sind definitiv zu eng um da mit 'nem normal langem Freeride-DH - Rad noch durchzukommen. Hab aber gehört, dass sie da diese Woche wohl nochmal nachbessern wollen.
> 
> Den Rest finde ich auch recht schön. Gibt jetzt einfach ein paar mehr interessante Stellen. Vor allem die neuen Anlieger auf der DH machen extrem viel Spaß, weil man die ganze Sektion mit deutlich mehr Tempo fahren kann!



Das klingt doch gut.

Ohja, die Anlieger auf der DH haben sie auch extrem schön gebaut, kann mit sehr viel Geschwindigkeit mit durchnehmen.

@zuspät
Cool, dann kann ich zu dem Gesicht jetzt auch nen Nick zuordnen.


----------



## deorsum (20. November 2011)

@zuspät: nahn paar mal fahrn hat man da ne ganz gute linie raus
und eingefahren müssen die anlieger ja auch noch richtig


----------



## heifisch (20. November 2011)

Ich find sie so perfekt - weich und fluffig beschreibt es am besten. Aber die werden sich bis nächstes Jahr sicherlich noch setzen.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (20. November 2011)

Die unteren Kuven, wurden heute früh noch mal nachgebessert... waren heute "PREMIUM" im gegensatz zu gestern ^^


----------



## Mithras (20. November 2011)

Wie war das mit den Bildern der Änderungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (20. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ich find sie so perfekt - weich und fluffig beschreibt es am besten. Aber die werden sich bis nächstes Jahr sicherlich noch setzen.



Ich hatte Recht mit weich und fluffig, gell?!!


----------



## heifisch (20. November 2011)

@Mithras


heifisch schrieb:


> Fotos gibt's morgen.





@Freak35
Hattest du


----------



## Mithras (20. November 2011)

Ich bin gespannt  aber es wird wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr was mit dem Fahren werden .. Bike ist quasi verkauft .. und nächstes Jahr kommt was Robusteres als ein AM


----------



## heifisch (22. November 2011)

So, nen paar Fotos von den Umbauten auf FR und DH, wobei diese Woche weitergearbeitet wird. Bilder sind aus einem GoPro Video ausgeschnitten, von daher bitte nicht über die Qualität beschweren.

Freeride:
Fahren wir sie in Gedanken mal von oben ab.. Bis zum 1. Spielplatz ist alles beim Alten geblieben, auch die Wall kurz danach steht noch, wie gehabt. Danach fangen die Änderungen aber an:
Mit einer langgezogenen Anliegerkurve wird man den Berg nach oben geführt.





Nach dem man aus der Kurve ausgespuckt wurde kann man in zwei verschiedenen Radien in die nächste Kurve, leider ohne Anlieger, einbiegen, die wiederum in die alte Anfahrt zum Krokodil mündet. Die enge Kurve mit dem Stein in der Mitte ist somit Geschichte. 




Nachdem Krokgap geht es wie gehabt leicht den Berg rauf und nach der Kuppe über einen kleinen Double. Danach kann man wie gehabt zwischen dem Northshore auf der rechten Seite wählen, oder dem neu aufgeschütteten 2. kleinen Double. 
Danach springt man mit einem kleinen Sprung in eine langgezogene Anliegerkurve rein. An dieser Stelle kommt auch die Ausfahrt des Northshores mit dem gehabten Sprung rein, der allerdings etwas kritisch aussieht, man springt eher 45° zur Kurve, als in die Kurve rein. 





Nachdem man mit dieser Kurve wiederum den Berg raufgeführt wurde und Schwung verloren hat geht es in eine engere 180° Anliegerkurve.




Direkt danach kommt man zu eine 90° Anliegerkurve, die einen an den gewöhnten 2 aufeinander folgenen Palettensprüngen ausspuckt.




Danach die gewöhnte Anliegerkurve, auf die allerdings wiederum 2 Anlieger folgen die auf den 2. Spielplatz heraus führen. Diese 2 Anlieger stehen allerdings ziemlich weit am Rand der Strecke.


Nach dem 2. Spielplatz gibt es die gewohnten 2. verschiedenen Lines zur Auswahl. die linke Line wurde grundlegend so gelassen, nur die Anlieger wurden aufgeschüttet. 
Die rechte Line wurde hingegen im oberen Teil umgestaltet. Der kleine Sprung in die Strecke hinein steht da immer noch, danach fährt man aber nicht mehr einfach nur geradeaus, sondern um einen Baum herum in 2. Kurven nach unten. 




Darauf hin folgen 3, mMn etwas zu eng geratene, Kurven.




Danach geht es gewohnt weiter.


----------



## heifisch (22. November 2011)

Auf der DH-Strecke hat sich nicht so viel geändert. Die Anliegkurven und Sprünge am Anfang auf dem Wiesenstück würde etwas ausgebessert, aber nicht verändert.
Auch danach geht es wie gewohnt weiter. Erst nach dem Sprung in den Hang tut sich was. Der Hang wurde geglättet, Bremswellen gibt es dort jetzt nicht/kaum mehr.
Der an den Hang anschließende Anlieger wurde stark vergrößert, insbesondere in der Länge.






Der Anlieger danach steht, genauso wie der Sprung, wie gehabt. 
Danach allerdings wurden zwei Anlieger aufgeschüttet, von denen der 2. einen dann wieder in den Wald in Richtung der hängenden Kurve entlässt. 




Danach geht die Strecke wie gehabt weiter.



Diese Woche wird aber weitergebaut, wer weiß, was sich bis zum nächsten WE noch verändert.

Und ein paar hübschere Bilder hab ich auch noch:
Fotograf: Mark Kern - http://www.infocus-photographics.de/ -
Fahrer: Ich
Location: Bikepark Osternohe


----------



## player599 (22. November 2011)

Nette bilder jetzt fehlt nur noch das video dazu, um die geschichte abzurunden


----------



## heifisch (22. November 2011)

Fühl dich frei dir aus den Bildern nen Daumenkino zu basteln 

Video braucht noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Mithras (22. November 2011)

@heifisch Danke für die Bilder und die Beschreibung, konnte die gut folgen 

da sind quasi auch die Bremswellen nach bzw. im Wallride nach der 1. Spielwiese verschwunden, die Rechtskurve um den Stein scheint dadurch auch etwas schneller zu sein, auch die ehemalige Linkskurve vor den Palettensprüngen .. 

Die Anlieger unten waren ja vorher auch "eng* ... oder sind se noch enger geworden?

Ich bin gespannt die neue Streckenführung mal zu fahren *g


----------



## Spcialized Fan (22. November 2011)

Die bremswellen sind immernoch da, aber die strecke  verläuft jetzt, bevor du auf die bremswellen fährst, links vorbei bergauf... den Stein fährt man gerade an bzw, fährt vorbei...
und ne linkskurve vor dem palleten gibt es auch nicht mehr... lass dich einfach überraschen, ist echt gut geworden


----------



## heifisch (22. November 2011)

Die Bremswellen vor dem Wallride sind noch da, die danach durch die geänderte Streckenführung natürlich nicht mehr.

Die Linkskurve vor den Paletten wurde umgebaut zu einer 180° Kurve nach links mit einer darauf folgenden 90° Kurve nach links. Wobei ich diese Variante langsamer und die 90° Kurve haariger zu fahren finde, als die davor existierende direkte Linkskurve.

Die Anlieger im unteren Teil sind nochmal enger geworden, als sie eh schon waren. Hab das aber mal weitergeleitet an den Bikepark, vll bauen sie da noch was um.

Lohnt sich definitiv, das mal selbst auszuprobieren, überwiegen sehr schöne Änderungen!
Ich hoffe nächstes WE ist nochmal offen, was wäre das cool am 1. Advent noch in Bikepark zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (22. November 2011)

das wird / wurde schon umgebaut...


----------



## Freak35 (26. November 2011)

@heifisch: Wäre cool wenn du uns wieder über neue Veränderungen informieren könntest


----------



## heifisch (29. November 2011)

Hab keine Bilder von letzem SO, bin einfach nur gefahren. 
Jetzt sind die Strecken echt top, die engen Kurven sind entschärft und ein Anlieger in der Kurve vor'm Kroko ist auch dazugekommen. Durch letzeren kommt man allerdings recht schnell auf's Kroko zu, sodass man aufpassen muss beim Dropin nicht zu weit zuspringen. Das soll aber, soweit ich gehört habe, die Woche noch entschärft werden.

Wäre bereit für nächstes WE!


----------



## Stapfn (29. November 2011)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass es nächstes Wochenende nochmal geht. Wir wollten aus Bamberg auch nochmal rüberfahren !!


----------



## _arGh_ (29. November 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Durch letzeren kommt man allerdings recht schnell auf's Kroko zu, sodass man aufpassen muss beim Dropin nicht zu weit zuspringen.


so ein gelaber..


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. November 2011)

@argh: nur weil du durch die ganze kurve durchbremst


----------



## heifisch (29. November 2011)

Sprich mich nächstes Mal einfach an und ich führ's dir vor. Wenn ich in der Kurve stehen lasse und den Drop'in nicht stark wegdrücke, oder davor bremse flieg ich viel zu weit.


----------



## _arGh_ (29. November 2011)

man kann davor bremsen, wenn man das nicht so schnell fahren kann/will.
das ist immer noch besser, als davor dumm treten zu müssen.

@heifisch: du kannst ja die kurve mit dem anlieger schneiden, dann biste vorm sprung schön langsam..


----------



## teatimetom (29. November 2011)

ich revidiere mich, sorry :=) 

meine schulter ist komplett im arsch - die nächsten 2 - 4 wochen kann ihc mihc freuen über die aktion.... sofern das wieder von alleine wird. 
lieber vor dem wind warnen.... wenn dich ne windböhe in der luft seitlich erwischt kanns schonmal blöd ausgehen.

und das lustigste war das ich noch 2 runs gefahren bin und alles gesprungen bin damit, habs garnicht so gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (29. November 2011)

Kann ich doch, mach ich auch. Ich verstehe garnicht, warum sich jetzt mehrere Leute an diesem Satz aufschaukeln. Ich hab jediglich gemeint, dass man aus dieser Kurve schneller rauskommt, als aus der vorherigen, man also entweder Bremsen und/oder den Drop'in wegdrücken sollte. Wobei ich noch nicht zu weit gesprungen bin, weil es bei der Anfahrt aufgefallen ist und ich dementsprechend  reagiert habe.
Ich wollte jediglich diese Umbaumaßnahme kommentieren, insbesondere, weil ich ein Gespräch um einen erneuten Umbau mitbekommen hab.

Nachdem ich nun hoffentlich ausführlich genug erklärt hab, was ich mit dem Satz bezwecken wollte und dass ich im Großen und Ganzen durchaus fahren kann können wir vll wieder ein anderes Thema betrachten. Wenn nochjemand Anregungen zu meinen Ausführungen hat, bitte melden..


----------



## player599 (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich eure Probleme hätt

@teatimetom
gute besserung! Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab, wurdest du im sprung weggeweht?! Wusste gar nciht, dass in einem Wald so viel wind aufkommen kann.


----------



## deorsum (30. November 2011)

@tom: dann doch schlimmer als gedacht? 

@player: ja da hats schon gut geweht am sonntag


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2011)

Mensch Tom, mach doch net sowas 




player599 schrieb:


> gute besserung! Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab, wurdest du im sprung weggeweht?! Wusste gar nciht, dass in einem Wald so viel wind aufkommen kann.



das war ganz unten auf dem DH, der letzte Double vor den Anliegern bzw in den Anlieger rein


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Dezember 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich revidiere mich, sorry :=)
> 
> meine schulter ist komplett im arsch - die nächsten 2 - 4 wochen kann ihc mihc freuen über die aktion.... sofern das wieder von alleine wird.
> lieber vor dem wind warnen.... wenn dich ne windböhe in der luft seitlich erwischt kanns schonmal blöd ausgehen.
> ...




Gute Besserung, hoffentlich dauerts bei Dir nicht so lang wie bei mir.


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

@heifisch bist du vor 2 wochen net mit helmkamera gefahren?
kommt da noch n video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

bin ich, aber des video ist jetzt so überragend, die veränderungen sind doch shcon als bild hier drin


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

schon, aber bewegte bilder wären trotzdem noch schön gewesen


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Nen Kumpel war so zu Filmen mit, da wirds noch nen Video geben.


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

ah stimmt, der mit der kaputten hand?


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, die ist inz allerdings wieder ganz.


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

das is gut, aber ich glaub dieses jahr hat osternohe nimmer offen


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Glaub ich auch nicht, naja Mitte März geht's hoffentlich wieder!


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

es muss 
ich weiß ja gar net was ich etz machen soll, außer buck und evtl nochmal bad wildbad


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Nimmt Bad Wildbad wirklich das ganze Jahr Biker mit?


----------



## Freak35 (4. Dezember 2011)

Beruhigt mich das ihr auch so Bikeverrückt seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Nimmt Bad Wildbad wirklich das ganze Jahr Biker mit?



so lang es net richtig schneit schon:
http://www.bikepark-bad-wildbad.de/index.php

@freak: na klar  is ne sucht


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2011)

Sau cool!


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

ja, is echt gut


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Dezember 2011)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Beruhigt mich das ihr auch so Bikeverrückt seid



Nee, wir finden nur Schieben sch***e.


----------



## deorsum (4. Dezember 2011)

das auch, nur wenns gar net anders geht


----------



## kenRockwell (5. Dezember 2011)

wie wäre es mit krippenstein?da darfst auch im winter rauf


----------



## C0unt3r (5. Dezember 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229330/


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. Dezember 2011)

Da ihr ja alles aus der gegend zu kommen scheint wollt ich mal fragen ob auch n paar Endurofahrer unter euch sind und wo man um Osternohe rum n bisschen Enduro fahren. So zum Ausgleich sonntags neben dem Fitnessstudio


----------



## deorsum (18. Dezember 2011)

also touren und so eher weniger bei mir zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche allen schöne weihnachten und nen guten bikerrutsch ins neue jahr. Das alle knochen heil bleiben


----------



## heifisch (24. Dezember 2011)

Danke, von mir auch!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch ich euch auch allen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. Dezember 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an!
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch =)

Auf das die 2zwölfer Saison so gut oder noch besser wird als die vergangene!


----------



## KonaRider1 (24. Dezember 2011)

Lieber spät als nie wünsch ich euch auch Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## CariocaRio (18. Januar 2012)

ist momentan der Park offen und wenn, wie sind denn die Öffnungszeiten? Homepage ist nicht mehr so ganz aktuell... danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (18. Januar 2012)

Park hat Winterpause, zur Zeit bei ausreichend Schnee Skibetrieb. Normalerweiße ist der Park um März/April rum wieder geöffnet.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (18. Januar 2012)

heifisch schrieb:


> ...zur Zeit bei ausreichend Skibetrieb...



? Meines Wissenstandes nach, hat der Lift für den Skibetrieb bis jetzt noch nicht mal geöffnet gehabt. 
Lust auf ne Runde Osternohe mit dem Bike hätte ich eigentlich schonmal


----------



## Mithras (18. Januar 2012)

Joah .. ich  würd mein neues Torque auch gern mal testen


----------



## heifisch (18. Januar 2012)

So kann der Satz ja keinen Sinn ergeben, hinter dem "ausreichend" gehört noch "Schnee" dazugedacht..


----------



## mtblukas (18. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend,

Wir haben vor ein Wochenende mal nach Osternohe zu gehen.
Wir würde dann gerne mit der Bahn anreisen und dort campen? Gibts dort irgendwo eine möglichkeit? Sollte nicht weiter als 5 km vom Park entfernt sein.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Freak35 (18. Januar 2012)

@mtblukas: Wenn du nett beim Liftbetreiber nachfragst darfst du oben am Parkplatz campen. Aber bitte Rücksicht auf die Natur d.h. Müll nicht einfach wegschmeißen sondern gemäß entsorgen und solche Dinge halt,....sonst ist das mit dem Campen da oben bald  Geschichte.


----------



## zuspät (19. Januar 2012)

mit zug von nbg. über neunkirchen am sand nach hedersdorf. von dort sind flache 4km bis osternohe. campen nur nach rücksprache


----------



## floehsens (20. Januar 2012)

gibt es schon einen termin für das dh-rennen in osternohe für 2012?


----------



## kenRockwell (21. Januar 2012)

floehsens schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen termin für das dh-rennen in osternohe für 2012?



nein noch nicht


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn aus, Parkbetrieb wieder ab dem 01.02. ?! Nachdem der Winter ja hoffentlich nimmer kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

Grad sollte sogar etwas Schnee in Onohe liegen ..zumindest hats 20km weiter gescheit *g*


----------



## lowfat (24. Januar 2012)

2011 hat der park am 13.März eröffnet. das war genial früh.
zum thema schnee guckst du osti webcam:


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

da is grad dunkel *duck*  

jo Anfang 2011 wars aber auch noch recht matschig .. mit meinem All Mountain und falschen Reifen kam da nich viel Fun auf ...  trockener war dann schon was Anderes


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Januar 2012)

Ich war am ersten Tag draußen, als offen war.
MAtschig wars nur unten auf der Wiese, da hats reihenweiße die Leute gelegt, aber ansonsten wars Furztrocken


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2012)

Weis nimmer an welchem Tag ich da war, aber ab der halben Blueline war mein Profil dicht  und die damals gefahrene FA/NN Kombo hat den Boden im Profil nicht mehr hergeben wollen...


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Januar 2012)

lowfat schrieb:


> 2011 hat der park am 13.März eröffnet. das war genial früh.
> zum thema schnee guckst du osti webcam:



so sah es damals zum Winter DH auch aus - passst also


----------



## KonaJumper (26. Januar 2012)

also ich war auch am eröffnungstag da (2011) und so wie es voltage fr sagte unten wars sehr sehr matschig aber sonst top fahrbar, die liftstrasse war auch noch net so der hit aber sonst war es eigentlich ein perfekter start 2011


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Januar 2012)

Schau ma mal, ob sich dieser sogenannte winter heuer nochmal ernsthaft raustraut oder es doch bei seinen kurzen gastspielen belässt.
vllt sind wir schneller wieder in ONO unterwegs, als wir uns erträumen können


----------



## Freak35 (26. Januar 2012)

@Voltage_FR: Ja beten und hoffen wir mal das sich der Winter so schnell wie möglich verzieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (26. Januar 2012)

*sign*


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Januar 2012)

hi V-FR, 
da stimm ich dir doch ausnahmsweise zu. Du bist ja nun Wintererfahren;-).
ONO ich will zu dir....


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Januar 2012)

Auf diese Wintererfahrung hätte ich gerne verzichtet! 
Da wäre mir ein Sturz beim Radeln ohne Konsequenzen viel lieber, dann könnte ich nun Gelder ins biken investieren, die nun unsinnigerweiße im Auto landen *grummel*


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Januar 2012)

Naja, ob as Bike schrotten soooo toll wär??? Glaub ich net.


----------



## themrpipp (4. März 2012)

Und wie schaut`s aus? Gibt`s schon einen Termin für den Saisonstart?
Das Bike scharrt schon mit den Mänteln


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2012)

am 31.3. sollte zumindest Fahrtechnikkurs vom Heimatrausch sein .. schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (4. März 2012)

Ich hoffe bald gehts los xD


----------



## themrpipp (4. März 2012)

Ja phääättt 
Wir würden gleich das ganze Wochenende, also 31.3. und 1.4. in die Saison starten. Wär cool wenn das hinhaut.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. März 2012)

check, am weekend gehts los.


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. März 2012)

**** und mein Bike ist down bzw ich hab am Sonntag n Date mit nem Playmate... FAIL


----------



## Mithras (13. März 2012)

Alles klar  .. mein Hobel steht startbereit im Keller .. Park-LRS und Sattelstütze rein .. voila *gg*.. mal sehen obs schon dieses WE klappt


----------



## Capic Biker (13. März 2012)

Wann gehts los dieses week schon `?


----------



## Voltage_FR (13. März 2012)

Offizielle Pressemeldung Bikepark Osternohe, 13.03.2012



> Saisoneröffnung 2012
> 
> Das lange Warten ist vorbei, der Winter in die Flucht geschlagen. Wir öffnen unseren Bikepark erstmals am
> Samstag und Sonntag, den 17. und 18. März 2012 von 10 bis 18 Uhr.
> ...


----------



## KonaRider1 (13. März 2012)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit meinen Bruder und nen Kumpel auch dabei sein . Freuen uns schon wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## heifisch (13. März 2012)

Sehr gut! Bin Samstag am Start!


----------



## teatimetom (15. März 2012)

HAHA mir gehts wie jedes jahr.
Osternohe macht auf und mein Bike liegt ohne Lager im Rahmen, ohne Dichtungen in der Gabel und... soweiter 
Naja... dann wirds gut wenns anfängt wie jedes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (16. März 2012)

Warum richtest du das nicht einfach? Das Zeug lässt sich doch binnen 24h auftreiben, wenn man will.


----------



## teatimetom (16. März 2012)

hmm. so gesehen wäre das sehr einfach.
teile meine dämpferkartusche befinden sich noch irgendwo zwischen USA und Hier ... kommt vermutlich per Schiff solang wies dauert- 
hätte hier aber noch ne boxxer race dämpfung liegen- ich glaub osternohe könnte man zur allergrössten not auch so fahren 

rest hab ich bis nächstes we... ruhig angehen lassen


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2012)

Werd morgen Nachmittag mal meine restlichen Fahren auf ner 10er Karte die ich noch hab verballern ^^ ..


----------



## _evolution_ (17. März 2012)

Wer ist Sonntag am Start? Macht jemand Fotos?


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

also Strecke ist trocken und sehr gut fahrbar .. allerdings muss ich mich erst an die neue Streckenführung im unteren Teil der Freeride gewöhnen ..


----------



## Meiki (17. März 2012)

ach war das herrlich heut mal wieder im Park zu fahren,saugeil


----------



## Voltage_FR (17. März 2012)

War heute einfach traumhaft!  



Mithras schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich mich erst an die neue Streckenführung im unteren  Teil der Freeride gewöhnen ..



geht mir nicht anders, grade die ersten zwei kurven sind gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## zuspät (17. März 2012)

nett wars gute besserung an alle die sich heut zerlegt ham :/


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Jo, wenns da mal matschig wird, wirds krass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (17. März 2012)

Na hat sich ja schon viel über den Winter gebessert. 

Der Brechsand auf manchen Teilen der Freeride-Strecke ist aber sowas von fehl am Platz...


----------



## KonaRider1 (17. März 2012)

Hammer Tag heute, die neue Streckenführung gefällt mir richtig gut
Nur der Brechsand ist teilweiße wirklich schlimm. Gab heute leider 2 größere Unfälle. Gute Besserung an die Verletzten.


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Meinst die Rechtskuve im mittleren Teil vor den 2 Holzdrops?

Jaa.. gute Besserung den 2 Piloten ...


----------



## miramosh (18. März 2012)

herrlichst wars!!! weiß jemand wo diese zwei Fotografen ihre Bilder posten?? Er hat irgendwas vom mtb forum erzählt...


----------



## Saddamchen (18. März 2012)

Salve,
sind denn die Liftbügel auch schon "umgebaut". Mit den nackten hats mich letztes Jahr ein paar mal aufs Maul gelegt. Nur mal kurz die Bügelspitze losgelassen und schon gings dahin.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ride-FX (18. März 2012)

Hi,

ich konnte keine Bügel ohne "Gummi" sehen. Allerdings ist noch so ein "Einarmiger" in Betrieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (18. März 2012)

Ein Stück ausgedienster Mantel mit Kabelbindern am Sattelrohr befestigt wirkt wahre Wunder!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (18. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Fnk4lV1D0&feature=results_video&lr=1&ob=0"]Osternohe 17.03.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Video vom Samstag


----------



## Xexano (19. März 2012)

War ein saugeiler Tag. Danke fürs so frühe aufmachen! Das hat sich wirklich gelohnt.... 

Strecken waren super! Es hat mehr gestaubt als gematscht...
Bilder wären cool! Bin auch a paar mal geknipst worden. Vielleicht gibts endlich mal schöne Bilder von mir...

Die Bügel waren alle gummiert, und auch die einarmigen Bügel sind nicht schlimm.


----------



## soso79 (19. März 2012)

ein einarmigter ist nicht gummiert, silber...2 mal rausgerutscht, bis ich den wieder hintern arsch gedrückt hatte ist mir bald der arm abgefault  ansonsten, wasn geiler tag am sa und absolut gelungenger saisonstart. brechsand vor den 2 holzkickern ist nicht so pralle. umbau vor krokodil einfach nur top !
gute besserung an die, welche sich zerlegt hatten


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2012)

Ich fands nur schade das da fast nichts gemacht wurde. Teilweise alles noch voll Laub, schlecht ausgebesserte Kicker und an der DH wurde gar nichts gemacht.


----------



## ride-FX (19. März 2012)

Stimmt doch gar nicht. An der DH wurden die Anlieger auf der Wiese hergerichtet, die Landung von dem schwulen Corner-Drop wurde auch verändert. 

An paar Stellen ist die DH halt bisl ausgefahrener als früher, finde das aber eher positiv.

Vor dem Corner-Drop müsste allerdings die Einfahrt in den Anlieger ausgebessert werden, die ist noch etwas nervig. Vielleicht liegts auch nur am Laub.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2012)

Tja das wurde schon alles ende letzter saison gemacht.


----------



## Fotographics (19. März 2012)

miramosh schrieb:


> herrlichst wars!!! weiß jemand wo diese zwei Fotografen ihre Bilder posten?? Er hat irgendwas vom mtb forum erzählt...


 Hi, ich bin noch am Bearbeiten und Ausmisten der Bilder. Werde sie etwa morgen in Facebook unter "Downhill Fotographics" einstellen, und hier im MTB. Auf der Seite von Osternohe und hier wird ein Link mit drin sein. Sind ca. 800 Bilder die ich noch durchschauen und aussortieren muß, das dauert etwas, aber ich beeil mich!
Gruß an alle Biker 

Bilder vom SA.und SO. Osternohe 17.-18.-3.2012


----------



## ride-FX (19. März 2012)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Tja das wurde schon alles ende letzter saison gemacht.



Oh man, das kommt davon wenn man im August in Osten zieht. 

Ich denk es wird aber sicherlich noch bisl was passieren auf den Strecken, ist ja noch früh im Jahr. Andere Bikeparks haben geschlossen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2012)

Nichts für ungut. 
Ja denk ich auch das die noch was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotographics (19. März 2012)

miramosh schrieb:


> herrlichst wars!!! weiß jemand wo diese zwei Fotografen ihre Bilder posten?? Er hat irgendwas vom mtb forum erzählt...


 
Hi, ich bin noch am Bearbeiten und Ausmisten der Bilder. Werde sie etwa morgen in Facebook unter "Downhill Fotographics" einstellen, und hier im MTB. Auf der Seite von Osternohe und hier wird ein Link mit drin sein. Sind ca. 800 Bilder die ich noch durchschauen und aussortieren muß, das dauert etwas, aber ich beeil mich!
Gruß an alle Biker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bilder vom SA.und SO. Osternohe 17.-18.-3.2012


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. März 2012)

die zwei Lücken in der Wing sind mit Holz aufgefüllt worden und die Anfahrt zum kleinen Krokodil-Sprung geht jetzt auch geradeaus, nicht mehr die normale Anfahrt runter und dann das rechts-links Eck auf dem Northshore.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

@Evel Knifel: Schönes informatives Video...aber du hast das Preisschild noch an deinem Lenker

G.


----------



## YellowYellow (19. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Evel Knifel: Schönes informatives Video...aber du hast das Preisschild noch an deinem Lenker
> 
> G.



Liftkarte


----------



## teatimetom (19. März 2012)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Liftkarte



ich glaub es war ein WItz vom Jörg (Spaß)   

Bin grade am Überlegen ob ich nicht mein Hardtail sattle für nächsten Freitag- für 4 stunden geht das schon mal....

An meinem demo ist grade baustop... Faule Handwerker


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich glaub es war ein WItz vom Jörg (Spaß)





G.


----------



## Fotographics (20. März 2012)

*Die Bilder vom Saisonstart in Osternohe, vom 17.-18.3.2012,  sind jetzt in Facebook unter Downhill Fotographics online !!*


----------



## Freak35 (20. März 2012)

danke


----------



## zuspät (20. März 2012)

jo sind paar nette pics dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hg1 (20. März 2012)

Weiß jemand wer am Sonntag am späten Nachmittag im unteren Teil der Freeride Bilder geknipst hat und ob bzw. wo man die zu sehen bekommt?


----------



## kenRockwell (21. März 2012)

hg1 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wer am Sonntag am späten Nachmittag im unteren Teil der Freeride Bilder geknipst hat und ob bzw. wo man die zu sehen bekommt?


mit rucksack oder ohne,da waren zwei


----------



## hg1 (21. März 2012)

Glaub der hatte keinen, war n junger Herr mit dunklem, lockigem Haupthaar.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (22. März 2012)

hg1 schrieb:


> Glaub der hatte keinen, war n junger Herr mit dunklem, lockigem Haupthaar.


der junge mann hat sie hier eingestellt - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

https://picasaweb.google.com/FOTOS.RADioAKTIV/WCOsternohe1832012


----------



## kenRockwell (22. März 2012)

hg1 schrieb:


> Glaub der hatte keinen, war n junger Herr mit dunklem, lockigem Haupthaar.


da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.



und das da einer vom magazin da war,stimmt auch nicht edit. ups das war eine unterhaltung auf einem anderen portal,egal


----------



## salzburger (25. März 2012)

weiß jemand wer heute (25.3.2012) in osternohe fotos gemacht hat und ob die irgendwo online gestellt werden bzw. erhältlich sind? 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (25. März 2012)

jo


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (25. März 2012)

salzburger schrieb:


> weiß jemand wer heute (25.3.2012) in osternohe fotos gemacht hat und ob die irgendwo online gestellt werden bzw. erhältlich sind?
> danke



würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Saddamchen (25. März 2012)

Langsam glaube ich sollte man den Thread in :" Hilfe ich brauch die Bilder!!!!!!!" umbenennen!


----------



## S*P*J (26. März 2012)

gute Idee, ich stell eine Fotofalle auf und kassier für ein Foto 5Euro. 
Echt billig für ein "ich bin so hart" Profilbild


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

> Langsam glaube ich sollte man den Thread in :" Hilfe ich brauch die Bilder!!!!!!!" umbenennen







> gute Idee, ich stell eine Fotofalle auf und kassier für ein Foto 5Euro.
> Echt billig für ein "ich bin so hart" Profilbild





In irgendeinem Bikepark...glaub in Ösiland hams schon sowas installiert

G.


----------



## salzburger (26. März 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> gute Idee, ich stell eine Fotofalle auf und kassier für ein Foto 5Euro.
> Echt billig für ein "ich bin so hart" Profilbild



ja, tatsächlich verdienen leute so ihr geld! ich glaub die nennen sich auch fotografen... http://www.sportograf.com/

es geht nicht um ein "ich bin so hart" profilbild, sondern einfach darum zu wissen wer die fotos gemacht hat. abgesehen davon, dass ich nie so hart sein werde mit einem ärmellosen shirt zu fahren... 

ich bin tatsächlich immer wieder überrascht, dass leute die nichts zur gestellten frage beitragen können trotzdem ihren senf dazu geben müssen.

falls jemand eine tatsächlich hilfreiche info hat würd ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## kenRockwell (26. März 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> gute Idee, ich stell eine Fotofalle auf und kassier für ein Foto 5Euro.
> Echt billig für ein "ich bin so hart" Profilbild


bringt nichts,zahlt eh nur die hälfte.aber hauptsache 2000.- auf zwei räder.


----------



## DHDiana (26. März 2012)

...weiss nun jemand ob´s die irgendwo gibt oder was das "jo" unter der frage auf was anderes bezogen? wäre nice für ne antwort))))


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. März 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.372373946129747.91591.100000714343728&type=1


----------



## marcie (26. März 2012)

Es ist aber auch tatsächlich albern immer wieder nach Bildern zu fragen, wo es doch offensichtlich eine bikepark-osternohe-bilder-tread gibt. Es nervt einfach nur noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (26. März 2012)

ich finde er sollte sich entschuldigen !


----------



## Flagmoe (26. März 2012)

Hi, ich bin öfter in Osternohe zum fahren und überlege zur Zeit mir einen Intense 951 Rahmen zu kaufen. Jetzt wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand evtl auch regelmäßig in Osternohe unterwegs ist und ein solches Intense fährt auf dem ich dann evtl auch mal eine kurze Probefahrt unternehmen kann. Ich hab momentan Klausuren, deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich erst wieder in ca. 3-4 Wochen dort aufkreuzen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. März 2012)

Bilder ?


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. März 2012)

marcie schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch tatsächlich albern immer wieder nach Bildern zu fragen, wo es doch offensichtlich eine bikepark-osternohe-bilder-tread gibt. Es nervt einfach nur noch...



Das ist mir jetz aber neu....wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt ich auch nicht gefragt (obwohls trotzdem lächerlich ist dass sich darüber einige aufregen...).

Und wo finde ich den dann? Die SuFu bringt mir nur diesen Fred...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. März 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=541

nur da postet ja keiner was.


----------



## Fr33r1d3r_263 (26. März 2012)

sehr sinnvoll....


----------



## JansonJanson (27. März 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich sollte man den Thread in :" Hilfe ich brauch die Bilder!!!!!!!" umbenennen!



immer für einen guten Spruch gut 

warum haltet ihr denn nicht einfach kurz an, sagt freundlich "Hallo", und fragt ob und wie Ihr an die Bilder ran kommt? 

Ne Diskussion lostreten, Geld für Bilder zu zahlen, will ich jetzt gar nicht ... ich zahl gern für gute Bilder, auch wenns paar Bierchen sind


----------



## mono6 (27. März 2012)

servus , 


















ich war sonntag ab ca. 12 uhr an der DH , mich haben jedoch nur 4 bis 6 leute angesprochen wo man die fotos ansehen kann bzw. bekommt . 

zu dem könnt ihr nicht erwarten das man 600 fotos bearbeitet und noch am selben tag hochläd 

ein bißchen eigeninitiative muss von euch auch kommen !!!

zum thema geld für fotos , sag ich jetzt mal nichts !!! 

cheers


----------



## DHDiana (27. März 2012)

@mono: stimmt- da hätten wir auch mal fragen können und natürlich erwartet das auch in so einer kurzen zeit keiner.. es sind ja eh alle froh, dass jemand so tolle bilder macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono6 (27. März 2012)




----------



## Apeman (27. März 2012)

yeah mono! sehr geile bilder! in gewohnt guter quali


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2012)

Starke Bilder!!


----------



## Stapfn (27. März 2012)

Supergeile Bilder Mono, scheinen gute Leute unterwegs gewesen zu sein


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. März 2012)

Klasse Bilder mono... sonst alles klar bei Dir?

Ich hoffe wir sehn uns dieses Jahr öfter als 2011!


----------



## mono6 (29. März 2012)

@ all , danke freut mich wenn sie euch gefallen . 

@ pyro , das liegt aber nicht an uns / mir das wir uns letztes jahr nicht gesehen haben  du bist einfach zu beschäftigt .
wobei mir einfällt wir haben uns doch in leogang beim world cup gesehen  
dies jahr sieht es bei mir zeit technsich noch schlechter aus , terminplaner platzt jetzt schon aus allen nähten da wirds schwer was einzuschieben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. März 2012)

mono6 schrieb:


> @ pyro , das liegt aber nicht an uns / mir das wir uns letztes jahr nicht gesehen haben  du bist einfach zu beschäftigt .
> wobei mir einfällt wir haben uns doch in leogang beim world cup gesehen
> dies jahr sieht es bei mir zeit technsich noch schlechter aus , terminplaner platzt jetzt schon aus allen nähten da wirds schwer was einzuschieben .



Genau, in Leogang warst überraschend auf einmal da. Ihr müsst Eure Ausflugstermine nur mal hier in unserer Gruppe posten... bin doch nicht bei Facebook.


----------



## Nazgul666 (30. März 2012)

HI 

weis einer  ob de Park Morgen 31.3 un am 1.4 auf hat  da die Ampel noch auf Rot ist.

Mfg


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

da bin ich auch gespannt, eingetlich wär ich morgen zum Aufbaukurs ..  aber hier bei mir 20km entfernt isses echt bääh gerade ...


----------



## Nazgul666 (30. März 2012)

Also vom  Webcam bild her isses zwar matschig aber kann man noch fahren en bissel schlammschlacht wäre schun drin etz is rad  vom service usw zurück ^^ kann etz losgehen ^^

mfg


----------



## kenRockwell (30. März 2012)

hat offen und grillen.sacht ma habt ihr kein kacebook?


----------



## oidewuidsau (30. März 2012)

Juhuu die Ampel ist grün - Osternohe hatt morgen auf


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

ein Traum


----------



## ThommySC (31. März 2012)

Moinsen! 
mal ne Frage, wie schaut das aus gibt es für Anfänger noch andere Strecken zum befahren als den Übungsparcour? wo man sich mal ran trauen könnte? oder sind die dann schon zu schwierig gestaltet für nen Anfänger? 

MfG


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. März 2012)

ja blueline


----------



## ThommySC (31. März 2012)

ok cool danke, werd ich dann mal ausprobieren wenn ich dort bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (31. März 2012)

Und wenn die Blueline zu langweilig wird,  kommst als Anfänger auch die Freeride runter, gibt um jedes hindernis Chickenways


----------



## fenner (1. April 2012)

weiß jemand wie es dem dude geht der am Samstag 31.3. am großen drop gestürzt ist... gute besserung auch auf diesem Weg...


----------



## OJMad (1. April 2012)

War das heute Rob J im Park ?
Weiß jemand was ihn nach Osternohe geführt hat?


----------



## Freak35 (1. April 2012)

ja heute war Rob J in O-nohe unterwegs


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2012)

Salve Leute,
da heute bei mir mit fetten Halsschmerzen nix mit Biken war habe ich heute mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Sind dann 758 !!! Stück geworden
Habe mal ein paar hochgeladen. 
Quali hat leider etwas durch die Komprimierung gelitten.
Den (brauchbaren) Rest (ca.400) werde ich bei Flickr hochladen und dann den Link posten.

Gruß
Bernd

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093021]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093020]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093019]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093018]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093017]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093016]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093015]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093014]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093012]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093013]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093011]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093009]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093008]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093007]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093006]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093005]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093000]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092999]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092998]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092997]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092995]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092994]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092993]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092992]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1092991]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Mithras (2. April 2012)

Krasse Sache mitm Einrad oO .. aber  mitm Lift hoch gibts da sicherlich Probleme ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2012)

ne, auch Liftfahren ging offenbar genauso wie mit zwei Rädern


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. April 2012)

Volle Sache mit den Bildern. War das einemal etwas geschockt als ich Ausm holzanlieger komme und es geblitzt hat. Falls nötig könnte ich dir kostenfrei Webspace anbieten für die Bilder.


----------



## Saddamchen (2. April 2012)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Volle Sache mit den Bildern. War das einemal etwas geschockt als ich Ausm holzanlieger komme und es geblitzt hat. Falls nötig könnte ich dir kostenfrei Webspace anbieten für die Bilder.


Merci für das Angebot.
Ich habe aber auf Flickr ungegrenzten Space. Muss nur den ganzen Rotz noch von RAW in JPEG konvertieren und hochladen. Mal schauen ob ichs heute schaffe.
PS: Der Blitz war auch bei den ersten Bilder "etwas" zu stark eingestellt. Wenn eine Atombombe in Schnaitach hochgehen würde wären die Bilder ähnlich überbelichtet gewesen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (2. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Den (brauchbaren) Rest (ca.400) werde ich bei Flickr hochladen und dann den Link posten.


top!


----------



## ThommySC (2. April 2012)

Geile Bilder! Diese Sprünge, echt Hammer  als Anfänger leider nochn bisschen hin bis ich sowas drauf habe


----------



## Smilymarco (2. April 2012)

Mitm Einrad ists einfach geil


----------



## jochn (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu im MTB Geschäft(ist ja auch mein erster Beitrag) und würde gerne an Ostern in den Bikepark Osternohe. Prinzipiell hab ich schon ein wenig SingeTrail Erfahrung. Fahre seit etwa letztem Jahr bei uns in der Gegend (Hesselberg) einige Trails und vertreibe mir so meine Zeit.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist es ein Problem dort mal aufzutauchen um Erfahrungen zu sammeln ? Oder denkt ihr, ich sollte eher noch ein wenig warten bzw. üben bevor ich nach Schaittach komme ?

Für eine kurze Aufkunft würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Danke und Grüße

Jochen


----------



## TiSpOkEs (2. April 2012)

Hey komm einfach vorbei, probiert es aus, tausch dich mit anderen aus. Nicht jeder ist gesprächig aber dann fragst einfach den nächsten. Bei Fragen kannst auch gerne ne PM schicken. Ach ja die richtige schutzausrüstung wäre nicht verkehrt. Und es fahren auch cross-country Leute in osternohe rum. Okay teilweise laufen aber runter kommen sie alle.


----------



## Mithras (2. April 2012)

jochn.. um deine bergab Technik etwas zu verfeinern ist so ein Parkbesuch nicht verkehrt, um die Sprünge gibt es chickenways, frag oben einfach ob dir jemand die blueline zeigt, das is ne recht einfache Strecke für den Anfang, 
hab ich auch so gemacht, mir hat man auch gleich ne brauchbare Anfängerline auf der Freeride gezeigt  und das is auch noch nich so lange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochn (2. April 2012)

Klasse, Danke! Das werde ich probieren.

Schutzausrüstung habe ich heute Nachmittag bereits bestellt. Sollte somit für's erste Mal gewappnet sein 

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (3. April 2012)

So!!!
Ich habe jetzt 450  Fotos vom Sonntag auf Flickr hochgeladen.
Die Bilder sind alle unbearbeitet und in der Quali heruntergeregelt.
Fall jemand ein Orginal möchte, einfach PN mit Bildnummer.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/breyber/sets/72157629729025449/

Greets
Bernd


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. April 2012)

Danke Dir! Eeeeeinmal hab ichs wohl dann doch geschafft


----------



## TiSpOkEs (3. April 2012)

Und ich hab auf Arbeit nur edge, aber dickes danke für die mühe


----------



## heifisch (3. April 2012)

Danke


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2012)

@Lars: Wenn die Klamotten zu farblos sind muß man halt der Umgebung die Farbe entziehen und schon pasts wieder!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094429]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Smilymarco (4. April 2012)

Irgendwie war ich immer zu schnell unterwegs  Meine Freundin (grüner Einradler) und meinen Kumpel (roter Einradler) hast du oft erwischt, aber von mir hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.... hab die Bilder aber auch nur ganz schnell mal überflogen, ist echt ne gute Menge die du da online gestellt hast


----------



## TiSpOkEs (4. April 2012)

nice  Danke, hehehe, kannst ja in voller größe gleich mitmailen *gg*
nimmst du auch das bild doppelt, davon ein layer schwarzweiß mit maske oder wie machst du das? ich bin mal von photoshop ausgegangen.

greetz


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Krasse Sache mitm Einrad oO .. aber  mitm Lift hoch gibts da sicherlich Probleme ...



Nix. Die rocken das Ding! Sind öfters unterwegs in ONO


----------



## ThommySC (4. April 2012)

Jemand am Karfreitag in Osternohe vertreten? ich schau mal vorbei, hoffentlich passt des Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (4. April 2012)

Danke für die Pics Saddamchen, sind paar schöne Shots dabei !

@ThommySC: wir werden wohl mal aus Bamberg rüberfahren. Hoffe ebenfalls, dass das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Mithras (4. April 2012)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Nix. Die rocken das Ding! Sind öfters unterwegs in ONO


 
Ich stell mir das sehr krass vor, son Teil hat doch keinen Freilauf oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2012)

wenn's einen Freilauf hätte, könntest du nicht damit fahren


----------



## Saddamchen (4. April 2012)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> nice  Danke, hehehe, kannst ja in voller größe gleich mitmailen *gg*
> nimmst du auch das bild doppelt, davon ein layer schwarzweiß mit maske oder wie machst du das? ich bin mal von photoshop ausgegangen.
> 
> greetz


So isses ! Fahrer mir Schnellauswahl markieren, neue Ebene durch Kopie, maskieren, MAske umkehren, untere Ebene schwarzweiß, und auf "Fahrer" Ebene  Maske mit weißem Pinsel feintunen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. April 2012)

Insofern ich Karfreitag-Nachmittag nen Lenker gerade halten kann, bin ich am Start 
Feiertags-Entspannungs-Ride


----------



## Mithras (4. April 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## kenRockwell (4. April 2012)

stichwort colorkey

ich hoffe ich bin an dem laange wochenende auch mal wieder da.habe ein test durchzuführen


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. April 2012)

So sind morgen auch am Start.
Auf der Onohe Homepage steht das der Kroko KOMPLETT verändert wurde, hoffentlich ein bisschen anspruchsvoller, daran glaube ich aber nicht :-(

Hat jemand Infos oder Bilder?

RideOn


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. April 2012)

Außerdem noch paar Onohe Bilder aufgetaucht, anscheinend von diversen Tagen.

http://n-land.de/no_cache/multimedia/bilder/sport/biker-zeigen-in-osternohe-ihr-koennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (5. April 2012)

is morgen überhaupt offen? die wetter aktuell läd ja schon nichtmal wirklich ein.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (5. April 2012)

Ich war gerade in Manching bei Ingolstadt an der Motocross Strecke... gewichtszunahme der Stiefel je Schritt ca. 100 Gramm. Es regnet seit Stunden leicht vor sich hin...

Wie sieht das Wetter vor Ort aus? Es soll ja sehr ungemütlich werden an Ostern... wann weis man ob überhaupt offen ist??


----------



## ride-FX (5. April 2012)

also in Nürnberg ist es trocken aber bewölkt. Wetter.com ist allerdings recht zuversichtlich, leichter regen / leicht bewölkt tagsüber.


----------



## ThommySC (5. April 2012)

leichter Regen ok... wenn es sich in Grenzen hält dann ist ja alles in Ordnung


----------



## zuspät (5. April 2012)

schnaittach aktuell: leichter regen

wegen kroko, schowieder geändert?


----------



## Mithras (5. April 2012)

Da war letzte Woche zumindest der Chickenway am Kroko breiter ... am "kleinen" waren meine ich  auch neue Bretter drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (5. April 2012)

Würde mich auch wundern, wenn nochmal was geändert wurde.
Änderungen zu Beginn der ONO-Saison:
- Kleines Kroko geht nicht mehr wie vorher das kleine Stück runter, sondern nun eben durch. Neue Bretter und breiter. 
- Großes Kroko unverändert.


----------



## heifisch (5. April 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, dass das große Kroko verändert wurde. Der linke Balken des Absprungs auf den die Bretter genagelt sind ist angebrochen und biegt sich beim Befahren "gut" durch. Hab das 3x unten gemeldet, passiert ist am Sonntag allerdings nichts bis ich gegen Nachmittag wieder weg war.


----------



## canyoneugen (6. April 2012)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich war gerade in Manching bei Ingolstadt an der Motocross Strecke... gewichtszunahme der Stiefel je Schritt ca. 100 Gramm. Es regnet seit Stunden leicht vor sich hin...
> 
> Wie sieht das Wetter vor Ort aus? Es soll ja sehr ungemütlich werden an Ostern... wann weis man ob überhaupt offen ist??



Ampel steht auf grün  
Aber es wird ziemlich kalt, im Moment sind nur 2° in Onohe. 
Also warm anziehen und los..........


----------



## z3ro (6. April 2012)

Na dann bis gleich !! Hoffen wir das es nicht so... stark das regnen anfängt


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. April 2012)

Kroko komplett verändert. Also die Senke ist weg, jetzt kann man direkt ausm Anlieger auf die Shore fahren. Dafür ist es etwas größer, 2m länger und 1m höher Laut Liftpersonal. Man muss etwas schneller sein, für diejenigen die sonst nur knapp reingekommen sind. Benötigter Skill ist weniger geworden und Flugbahn ist auch nicht mehr so "schön" aber irgendwie Spaßig, man kann jetzt auch voll drauf zu hacken. Was den kleinen Sprung angeht, kein Ahnung, hab ich im Flug keine Zeit gehabt zum anschaun. ;-)


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. April 2012)

Wie war das Wetter heute? Strecken matschig?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. April 2012)

Super wars. Pulli und los. Kam um 11 da war schon alles trocken. Schön griffig. 4bar tauglich.


----------



## Mithras (6. April 2012)

Jo, Strecke war klasse!


----------



## teatimetom (6. April 2012)

strecke perfekt. !
danke an die netten erlanger leute die mir das tape geliehen haben, damit ich meinen knieschoner zusammenschustern konnte 
Helm und Brace haben auch gelitten.... Jürgen... wir müssen uns mal unterhalten


----------



## zuspät (6. April 2012)

kroko is m.m iwie entschärft. strecke war trocken. nette leute, interessante gespräche und spassige abfahrten. so sollte jeder feiertag sein 

gute besserung an die zwei die sich heut gelegt haben, hoffentlich nix ernstes:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (6. April 2012)

Klasse Tag.  
Haben scheinbar reagiert und an einigen Sachen es Holz ausgebessert. 
Nicht nur am Kroko sondern auch an anderen, aber ohne Veränderungen.

Den beiden Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## Priest0r (6. April 2012)

wer kennt den nette jungen mann mit dem vp free
bitte melden danke


----------



## ride-FX (6. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> strecke perfekt. !
> danke an die netten erlanger leute die mir das tape geliehen haben, damit ich meinen knieschoner zusammenschustern konnte
> Helm und Brace haben auch gelitten.... Jürgen... wir müssen uns mal unterhalten



Achso, du warst auch da?


----------



## ride-FX (6. April 2012)

Kennt jemand den Fotografen der auf der DH stand?


----------



## Stapfn (6. April 2012)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> ... Dafür ist es etwas größer, 2m länger und 1m höher Laut Liftpersonal ...



Größer? Hatte ich nicht das Gefühl. Abgesehen davon, dass halt der Absprung etwas höher liegt.

Gute wars heut. Super Grip, nette Leute, so muss das sein!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> strecke perfekt. !
> Helm und Brace haben auch gelitten.... Jürgen... wir müssen uns mal unterhalten



Schon wieder Belastungstests gemacht? Ich hoffe Dir fehlt nix, alles andere an Ersatzteilen hab ich hier ums wieder fit zu machen. Wenn Dir nix fehlt und Du die Tage nochmal wo fährst dann sag an, können ja mal wieder gemeinsam wo starten.


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Achso, du warst auch da?



yup, mit dem roten, vollkommen beikparkungeeigneten, 29er stahlhardtail ...  


			
				 pyrosteiner schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder Belastungstests gemacht ?


mir gehts gut jürgen, aber belastungstest meinte wallride und mein kopf sind härter als leattbrace und helm. Ich kauf mir wieder a MX Schüssel.
bin danach noch den ganzen tag gefahren ...


----------



## avidD (7. April 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom "Karfreitagsdownhill" : https://picasaweb.google.com/100217418298283139061/060412Osternohe?authkey=Gv1sRgCOrN37b0-qmZQA
Hoffe bald wieder mit vor der Linse zu fahren können
Viele Grüße 
avidD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. April 2012)

@teatimetom

Dich haben wir doch unten am Lift gesehen. Hast glaub ich unsere dummheit ein bisschen belächelt? 
Ích bin der Kerl mit der schwarzen Jacke und der Gelben Hose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (7. April 2012)

@avid - THX 4 the pics und dem ganzen rest -> danke für den geilen TAG !


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. April 2012)

avidD dickes Danke  auch wenn ich geglaubt hab das es öfters vor mir geklickt hat, waren den noch mehr Fotografen unterwegs?


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> @teatimetom
> 
> Dich haben wir doch unten am Lift gesehen. Hast glaub ich unsere dummheit ein bisschen belächelt?
> Ích bin der Kerl mit der schwarzen Jacke und der Gelben Hose.



ah, so sieht du aus,kann mich errinnern: fand eure gespräche lustig 

danke für die Bilder avidD


----------



## Fotographics (7. April 2012)

avidD schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder vom "Karfreitagsdownhill" : https://picasaweb.google.com/100217418298283139061/060412Osternohe?authkey=Gv1sRgCOrN37b0-qmZQA
> Hoffe bald wieder mit vor der Linse zu fahren können
> Viele Grüße
> avidD


 Hi avidD, mit welcher Kamera und Linse hast denn die Bilder gemacht? Sind klasse geworden!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mir gehts gut jürgen, aber belastungstest meinte wallride und mein kopf sind härter als leattbrace und helm. Ich kauf mir wieder a MX Schüssel.
> bin danach noch den ganzen tag gefahren ...




Dann is ja halb so schlimm. Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm da mein THE auch gerissen ist. Aber alle Hersteller von DH-Helmen produzieren irgendwie gerade an meinem Geschmack und/oder an meinem Geldbeutel vorbei. Der nächste MX-Helm wird wohl von Soumy oder Shoei kommen. Sind sehr gute Teile!!

Was ist denn am LB kaputt gegangen?


----------



## avidD (7. April 2012)

war mit einer Canon 1000d unterwegs...linse weiß ich nicht - ist nicht meine...
und es war noch ein anderer Fotograf da.






Fotographics schrieb:


> Hi avidD, mit welcher Kamera und Linse hast denn die Bilder gemacht? Sind klasse geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (8. April 2012)

Der Ghost-Racing-Manager hatte noch seinen Fotografen dabei.
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der auch andere geknipst hat...


----------



## kindergartenkin (9. April 2012)

Die Leute waren echt spitze ! Obwohl ich ohne Steckachse nicht fahrn konnte


----------



## *iceman* (9. April 2012)

Wie fährt sich denn der neue Kroko? Beim alten ist man ja mit der neuen Anfahrt tendentiell eher zu weit gesprungen und jetzt ist der Absprung noch höher...


----------



## zuspät (9. April 2012)

ich finds geschmeidiger iwie, weil mer voll drauf halten kann


sorry cam is teilweise verrutscht. neuer und alter kroko sind auch dabei. bis in 6 wochen


----------



## TiSpOkEs (9. April 2012)

iceman, nicht nur höher auch weiter, allgemein schneller zu fahren als früher. beim alten korko die landung komplett übersrpingen war einfach, etz muss man schon bissl mehr gas geben wenn man das holz komplett hinter sich lassen will ;-)


----------



## stefschiffer (9. April 2012)

Schnappschuß!


----------



## ride-FX (9. April 2012)

oha den kenn ich.


----------



## ThommySC (9. April 2012)

ist den der große Kroko genauso schwer zu springen wie er aussieht? ich mein das mit mut hab ich nonet so also es dauert nochn bissl bis ich mich da trau, aber von der Schwierigkeit her, wie schaut es da aus?
MfG


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2012)

leichter wie zu vor, brauchst nu speed


----------



## ThommySC (9. April 2012)

jo gut ok, also vorher bin ich ihn nicht gesprungen, möchte mich halt evtl mal die nächsten wochen mal dran trauen... speed und drüber oder ist der/die Absprung/Landung etwas knifflig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2012)

speed und drüber. zuvor musste man denn knick weng weg pushen in der anfahrt.


----------



## ThommySC (9. April 2012)

ok ich denke mal das weg pushen dürfte kein großartiges problem sein


----------



## teatimetom (9. April 2012)

von den Hardtailern:
wie spirngt sich das Kroko mit dem Hardteil ? ist der Sanft oder schlägt man arg ein ?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. April 2012)

beim neuen brauchst nix mehr denken geht echt einfach, gas und drüber.


----------



## zuspät (9. April 2012)

@teatimtom ah ich glaub wir ham uns kurz unterhalten am oberen spielplatz, zwecks ssp, 29" und flex .
 am anfang war ich etwas zu langsam bzw zu kurz, bin genau auf die kante gesprungen. aber wennst die landung schön in die schräge machst is locker-flockig.


----------



## assistulle (9. April 2012)

waren gestern zu zweit das erste mal in osternohe und waren echt begeistert
die 3 stündige anreise hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt
da können sich die parks bei uns (harz) mal ne scheibe oder auch zwei von abschneiden
wir werden auf jeden fall wieder kommen


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2012)

das istlustig, ich wohne 20Min vom Park weg und fahre im Mai in den Harz


----------



## assistulle (11. April 2012)

dann mal viel spas


----------



## 4Springfield (13. April 2012)

Hey, weiß einer ob der Park morgen, also am Samstag offen hat?
Würde gerne das erste mal in einem Park rumdüsen (bzw. schleichen^^).
Also wenn ihr einen seht der recht langsam ist >>> das bin ich 

Evtl hat der eine oder andere einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. April 2012)

Schau am Besten morgen vormittag mal auf die Seite vom Park und schau ob die Ampel auf grün steht  

Ab wann willste denn rein ?


----------



## heifisch (13. April 2012)

Hängt vom Wetter ab, 2 Stunden vor Öffnung auf die Homepage gucken, morgen also ab 8 Uhr.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. April 2012)

Heute war es perfekt, die Strecken trocknen so schnell ab nach dem Regen gestern. Wenn heute Nacht kein Unwetter kommt, sollte morgen offen sein.


----------



## 4Springfield (13. April 2012)

Hi, gut dann muss ich morgen mal früh aufstehen und schauen obs wetter passt.
Wenn dann würde ich glaube schon morgens los fahren also wenn der Park auf macht würde ich schon gerne da sein. Ist am WE viel los oder geht es?

Edit: Wo kauft man die Tickets? Berg- oder Talstation?


----------



## Freak35 (13. April 2012)

@4Springfield: Musste noch nie extrem lange am Lift anstehen und war schon ca. 6x in O-nohe. Tickets gibts an der Talstation.


----------



## hnx (13. April 2012)

Wetter schaut ja gut aus morgen. Soll erst nachts wieder regnen.
Viel Spaß allen die fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Springfield (14. April 2012)

Ich werde dann nachher los fahren, bin dann ca. um 10 Uhr am Park.

P.s.: Wenn einer mich suchen sollte, bin in Weiß und mit einem Cube Hanzz unterwegs.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## 4Springfield (14. April 2012)

Hi, weiß jemand zufällig wo, bzw wie ich heute gestürtzt bin? Kann mich nicht mehr so richtig drann erinnern...


----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (14. April 2012)

4Springfield schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand zufällig wo, bzw wie ich heute gestürtzt bin? Kann mich nicht mehr so richtig drann erinnern...



Ganz oben auf der Freeride. Du bist nach dem Mauersprung irgendwie am Baum links eingeschlagen. Hat sich nicht gut angehört, meintest aber, es sei alles halb so schlimm. Passt alles soweit?


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2012)

4Springfield schrieb:


> Hey, weiß einer ob der Park morgen, also am Samstag offen hat?
> Würde gerne das erste mal in einem Park rumdüsen (bzw. schleichen^^).
> Also wenn ihr einen seht der recht langsam ist >>> das bin ich
> 
> Evtl hat der eine oder andere einen Tipp für mich.





4Springfield schrieb:


> Hi, gut dann muss ich morgen mal früh aufstehen und schauen obs wetter passt.
> Wenn dann würde ich glaube schon morgens los fahren also wenn der Park auf macht würde ich schon gerne da sein. Ist am WE viel los oder geht es?
> 
> Edit: Wo kauft man die Tickets? Berg- oder Talstation?





4Springfield schrieb:


> Ich werde dann nachher los fahren, bin dann ca. um 10 Uhr am Park.
> 
> P.s.: Wenn einer mich suchen sollte, bin in Weiß und mit einem Cube Hanzz unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß Stephan





4Springfield schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand zufällig wo, bzw wie ich heute gestürtzt bin? Kann mich nicht mehr so richtig drann erinnern...


Scheint ja nicht so gut gelaufen zu sein beim "ersten mal".
Aber da du ja noch posten kannst ist ja wohl alles noch dran!!


----------



## 4Springfield (14. April 2012)

Naja, hatte glück im unglück. "Nur" das Knie geprellt und iene leichte Gehirnerschütterung. Also nichts gebrochen  Schade das ich mich nicht mehr so daran erinnern kann


----------



## RolandMC (14. April 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Scheint ja nicht so gut gelaufen zu sein beim "ersten mal".
> Aber da du ja noch posten kannst ist ja wohl alles noch dran!!


----------



## hnx (14. April 2012)

Das hat irgendwie schon eine gewisse Komik, zum Glück ists gut ausgegangen.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Das hat irgendwie schon eine gewisse Komik, zum Glück ists gut ausgegangen.


So schauts aus!


----------



## Saddamchen (14. April 2012)

4Springfield schrieb:


> Schade das ich mich nicht mehr so daran erinnern kann


DAs passt doch! Haste beim nächsten mal wenigstens keine Sperre im Kopf und bombst dich vor lauter Nachdenken gleich wieder ein!


----------



## soso79 (15. April 2012)

starker tag wieder gestern und erstmal gute besserung an den kollegen bei der wing. weiss nicht was passiert ist aber war wohl härter....also alles gute !!!

gestern hats bei und allen von meiner truppe auch gekracht, bin mit meinen rippen aufn anlieger "gegrindet" - tut so sack weh )))) und nen xxl daumen hab ich - trotzalledem guter tag !

besonderes lob nochmal an die vielen frauen die immer da sind und dazu auch noch richtig richtig gut fahren können - echt stark !!

viele grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Springfield (15. April 2012)

@PSY~CHO~PATH: Danke für deine hilfe. So langsam kann ich mich wieder daran erinnern. Dabei ist der Sprung doch recht easy, nur spring ich immer ein bssl zu weit.  Der Lift war auch nicht mein freund, der bügel ist mir 2 mal abgehauen, keine ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe. Schade find ich auch dass der ganze Tag mir wie ein Traum vor kahm. Heißt auch die schönen Sachen                       p.s: Wie du ausgesehen hast weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Evtl. das du dass nächste mal ansprichst^^


----------



## kletteraffe (15. April 2012)

Anfangs der Saison in Osternohe ist immer FREAKSHOW


----------



## kenRockwell (15. April 2012)

das ganze forum ist eine einzige freakshow


----------



## freedope (15. April 2012)

hi, wurde gestern (Samstag 14.04.12) auf der Freeride "geblitzt", und würd gern das Ergebnis sehen, wenn es eins gibt.
War mit einem gelb/weissen TR450 und grüner OBG-Kombi unterwegs, evtl erinnert sich der Fotograf!
Danke


----------



## Freak35 (15. April 2012)

wurde auch geblitzt,....1x am Mauersprung und 1x am Kroko  Wäre cool wenn der Fotograf die Bilder irgendwo hochladen könnte  Danke


----------



## Tabibuschua (16. April 2012)

Mein kleines Review von mir zum Besuch am Samstag:
zuerst standen die Zeichen ja auf bewölkt/regnerisch. Allerdings hat sich das Wetter bestens gehalten den Tag über. In Osternohe sind die Wettervorhersagen immer so eine Sache  
Es war meist abwechselnd sonnig/bewölkt, hat nur einmal kurz genieselt. A weng kalt wars auf jeden Fall, aber die Bodenverhältnisse waren bestens.
Ich muss übrigens einen Lob an die "Instandhalter" loswerden: alles super wiederhergestellt oder aufgebaut. Auch die Veränderungen der Strecken gefallen mir echt gut und bringen frischen Wind rein. Einzig das kleine "Wurzelstellenproblem" nach der Table-Line würd ich noch mit einer Umfahrung versorgen.
Und eine kleine Info an uns Biker:
Es wird vor Eröffnung scheinbar immer ein Course-Walk gemacht um etwaig kaputte Obstacles/Hindernisse zu prüfen. Also falls da irgendwas nicht bemerkt oder im Zuge des massiven "Biker sind drübergeschrubbt"-Verschleiß kaputtgegangen sein sollte im Laufe eines Tages, sagt ruhig unten im Liftstüberl bescheid.

Die Stimmung war nett und Leute waren wie immer echt lustig und cool drauf.

Was ich aber mal loswerden möchte, mir echt sauer aufstößt: Ich habe vom Liftpersonal zugetragen bekommen, dass aus dem Liftstüberl (Leih-)Sachen verschwunden (=GEKLAUT worden) sind und die Tageskarten teilweise gefälscht werden. Ich find das eine Sauerei. Gerade bei so einem kleinen Bikepark, wo es familiär zugeht, der so günstig ist und der immer als erster in der Saison aufmacht und als letzter schließt. Scheinbar sind das auch nicht unbetuchte Schüler, sondern gut-verdienende 5000Euro-Bikes-fahrende Leute. Dazu brauch ich glaub ich nicht mehr sagen. Das is doch einfach ********.
Also wundert euch nicht, warum die Liftdame(n) da verstärkt auf die korrekten Zeiten der Liftkarten schauen!


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2012)

Find ich auch korrekt das kontrolliert wird, das familiäre find ich perfekt in Osternohe. 
Welch anderer Park nimmt dich auch mal kurz nach 18:00 noch mit hoch wenn du den Liftschluss verpasst hast 

Sonntag wars richtig gut, kaum 20 Autos am Parkplatz und dementsprechend nix los im Park.
Hat die tote Wühlmaus in der Liftspur am Samstag auch schon gelegen? Ich hoffe keiner von euch hat die auf dem Gewissen !


----------



## mc schrecka (16. April 2012)

Am Samstag lag noch keine da Tom 

Allerdings lag einer gut zerschossen in der Wing. Gute Besserung von meiner Seite.


----------



## Freak35 (16. April 2012)

War richtig geil am Samstag!!! Hat alles gepasst! Großes Lob und Respekt an die Bikepark-Crew  Alles Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSY~CHO~PATH (16. April 2012)

Bilder vom Samstag sind nun auch online:

www.facebook.com/ErwinBinderFotografie


----------



## soso79 (16. April 2012)

starke bilder bei THX - es war noch nen mädel da welches auch bilder gemacht hat. ggf kennt sie ja jemand


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Da ist auch ein fliegendes Hanzz am Krokodil geknipst worden, 4Springfield warst Du das?


----------



## KrissiRu (16. April 2012)

Servus!
Hier ein paar Bilder von Samstag von mir... Mehr konnte ich gerade irgendwie nicht hochladen..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48325


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2012)

KrissiRu schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hier ein paar Bilder von Samstag von mir... Mehr konnte ich gerade irgendwie nicht hochladen..
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48325


Beim nächsten mal  Blende auf und ISO runter, damit es nicht so rauscht.


----------



## heifisch (17. April 2012)

Uff.. Die Exifs sind echt hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Springfield (17. April 2012)

@Mithras: Nene ich bin auf keinem der Sprungbilder drauf. "Nur" als normaler Fahrer^^


----------



## KrissiRu (17. April 2012)

Ja, ich weiß schon. Hab meinen Fehler danach auch erkannt. Aber besser als garnix, oder? 



Saddamchen schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal Blende auf und ISO runter, damit es nicht so rauscht.


----------



## soso79 (17. April 2012)

@krissiru -> thx vor pics ! standest du nicht auch im holzanlieger und hast da bilder gemacht ? war der im i <3 dh, wenn du da noch was hast wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Smourock17 (17. April 2012)

edit: no free information here


----------



## Saddamchen (17. April 2012)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> edit: no free information here


Hä??


----------



## KrissiRu (17. April 2012)

Ne, da war ich nicht. War nur am Crank Brothers und am Kroko... 



soso79 schrieb:


> @krissiru -> thx vor pics ! standest du nicht auch im holzanlieger und hast da bilder gemacht ? war der im i <3 dh, wenn du da noch was hast wäre ich dankbar


----------



## mono6 (19. April 2012)

falls das wetter passt und der park offen hat , werden wir am samstag vor ort sein .


----------



## Freak35 (22. April 2012)

Wer hat am Samstag 21.04.2012 Fotos gemacht??
Gute Besserung an den gestürzten Fahrer!!!


----------



## Huckster82 (22. April 2012)

Kann jemande ne gute Unterkuft dort empfehlen ? wollen über männertag dahin fahrn


----------



## zuspät (22. April 2012)

spontan fällt mir da etz ein:
igelwirt in osternohe
motel in hormersdorf 
gasthof kampfer in schnaittach

in lauf an der pegnitz:
hotel zur post
berggasthof am letten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (23. April 2012)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> wollen über männertag dahin fahrn


 OT: männertag ? was ist denn das und wann soll der sein ?

psx0407


----------



## canyoneugen (23. April 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> OT: männertag ? was ist denn das und wann soll der sein ?
> 
> psx0407


 
Männertag = Vatertag = 17.05.2012


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2012)

@ Eugen warste noch am Samstag?


----------



## canyoneugen (23. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> @ Eugen warste noch am Samstag?


 
Ja, von 12:30 bis 17:30, schön war`s. Haben auch Flo getroffen. 
Leider gab`s einen heftigen Sturz nach dem 5m Drop und der Rettungshubschrauber musste kommen........ 
Gute Besserung dem Gestürzten!


----------



## psx0407 (23. April 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Männertag = Vatertag = 17.05.2012


letzte OT von mir hier: ogott, jetzt muss man nicht mal mehr ein kind gezeugt haben, um an diesem tag die legitimation zum ganztagssaufen zu haben. "mann" sein genügt schon => widerlich !

trotzdem viel spaß in osternohe, ich weiß ja, daß ihr nicht zu der gröhlunion am vatertag gehört. wollte nur mal wissen, warum aus vatertag nun männertag wird => another reason to drink ! 

BTT


----------



## canyoneugen (23. April 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> letzte OT von mir hier: ogott, jetzt muss man nicht mal mehr ein kind gezeugt haben, um an diesem tag die legitimation zum ganztagssaufen zu haben. "mann" sein genügt schon => widerlich !
> 
> trotzdem viel spaß in osternohe, ich weiß ja, daß ihr nicht zu der gröhlunion am vatertag gehört. wollte nur mal wissen, warum aus vatertag nun männertag wird => another reason to drink !
> 
> BTT


 
So eifach ist es aber nicht. Ein richtiger Mann bist Du erst, wenn Du ein Kind gezeugt hast.


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2012)

@ Eugen, dann haben wir uns knapp verpasst, gegen 12:30Uhr bin ich wieder los, habe ja noch nen Kumpel zu  Besuch bekommen.

Hatte mich am Samstag doch noch kurz daheim losreißen können, bin meinen häuslichen Pflichten dennoch nachgekommen ...

aber ich musste die neuen Reifen unbedingt mal probe fahren


----------



## Freak35 (23. April 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Ja, von 12:30 bis 17:30, schön war`s. Haben auch Flo getroffen.
> Leider gab`s einen heftigen Sturz nach dem 5m Drop und der Rettungshubschrauber musste kommen........
> Gute Besserung dem Gestürzten!



Der große Drop in Osternohe wird ja von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer 
Wächst der?? 

Von mir auch noch gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## canyoneugen (23. April 2012)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Der große Drop in Osternohe wird ja von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer
> Wächst der??



Naja, gemessen habe ich Ihn nie, hab`nur mal gehört, dass er ca 5m hat. 
Ein Fisch, von dem der Angler erzählt, wächst ja auch von mal zu mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (23. April 2012)

ach quatsch der hat doch 8m


----------



## Baschtimann (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
war jetzt schon paar mal in osternohe und macht echt laune da zu fahrn. bin beim letztes we zum ersten mal paar mal übern neuen großen krokosprung und klappt echt gut. als nächstes steht der roadgab an. wie is der denn so im vergleich zum kroko zu fahrn? etwas langsamer sonst änlich würd ich tippen...
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Meiki (24. April 2012)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> als nächstes steht der roadgab an. wie is der denn so im vergleich zum kroko zu fahrn? etwas langsamer sonst änlich würd ich tippen...
> Gruß
> Basti



etwas schneller als beim kroko, kommt aber natürlich immer auf den eigenen sprungstil an
ich fahr n eck schneller drüber
am besten du fragst jemanden ob er dich drüberzieht


----------



## ThommySC (24. April 2012)

Servus zusammen, 
an die Fotografen die am 21.04 in Osternohe waren, würde mich über einen upload/link hier im forum riesig freuen  hab noch kein einziges Foto von mir aufm Bike  Gute Besserung an den Gestürzten!! MfG


----------



## hanzzdampff (25. April 2012)

Ich hätt das gleiche Anliegen! Schon mal Danke für evtl. Einen Link


----------



## kenRockwell (25. April 2012)

wie die meisten immer noch denken das die fotografen auch hier registriert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YellowYellow (25. April 2012)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> wie die meisten immer noch denken das die fotografen auch hier registriert sind.



danke für deinen konstruktiven beitrag!

ich habe am samstag bei einem der fotografen angehalten, um zu fragen wo man die bilder denn sehen kann. dieser hat mich auf das forum hier verwiesen...
also müssen wir wahrscheinlich noch etwas abwarten.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (25. April 2012)

Tabibuschua schrieb:


> sind und die Tageskarten teilweise gefälscht werden. Ich find das eine Sauerei. Scheinbar sind das auch nicht unbetuchte Schüler, sondern gut-verdienende 5000Euro-Bikes-fahrende Leute. Dazu brauch ich glaub ich nicht mehr sagen.



Bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...
Wollt halt mal probieren obs klappt. Hat´s nicht, Lektion gelernt, kommt nicht wieder vor.
Muss jedoch Revision einlegen, bin armer Schüler.. ^^


----------



## iceis (26. April 2012)

also jetzt hast du dich aber wirklich verdammt unbeliebt gemacht....ums mal sehr harmlos auszudrücken.


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2012)

ohne Worte ....

außer Propain Rage ....


----------



## edelstoff (26. April 2012)

wenigstens gibt er es zu, aber ob er sich damit freunde macht 

nächstes mal muss er sich an den lift stellen mit einem schild in der hand

oder an den pranger, oder wie man das schreibt


----------



## hanzzdampff (26. April 2012)

Also mir fehlen auch die Worte... halt ne... Geh Arbeiten! 

Ich frag mich nur hast du nicht mehr Ärger bekommen als NUR ein bößes 
"du du"?


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. April 2012)

er hat ja genug Fotos von sich in der Gallery stehen. Kann man ja ein paar ausdrucken und am Lift aufhängen


----------



## Freak35 (26. April 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...
> Wollt halt mal probieren obs klappt. Hat´s nicht, Lektion gelernt, kommt nicht wieder vor.
> Muss jedoch Revision einlegen, bin armer Schüler.. ^^



Sehr dumme Idee! Sehr frech einfach dass unkomplizierte System auszunutzen! Aber gut dass du dazu stehst!


----------



## _arGh_ (26. April 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...
> Wollt halt mal probieren obs klappt. Hat´s nicht, Lektion gelernt, kommt nicht wieder vor.
> Muss jedoch Revision einlegen, bin armer Schüler.. ^^



lol ey, ibc-highlight des tages!


----------



## Maeggus (26. April 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> So eifach ist es aber nicht. Ein richtiger Mann bist Du erst, wenn Du ein Kind gezeugt hast.



...ein Haus gebaut und einen Baum gepflanzt hast... 

(Letzteres schon mehrmals--->  bin Gärtner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (26. April 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Muss jedoch Revision einlegen, bin armer Schüler.. ^^



Andere schaffens auch sich das Liftticket zu leisten, auch als Schüler o.ä.
Machts leider nicht besser, aber wenigstens stehst du zu deiner Tat.


----------



## biker-wug (26. April 2012)

JUHUUUU, morgen hab ich meinen Saisonauftakt in Osternohe!! 

Freu mich voll drauf!!


----------



## Freak35 (26. April 2012)

@biker-wug: Na dann,.....letz fetz  Viel Spaß  Und lass die Strecken stehen


----------



## heifisch (26. April 2012)

Bin selber auch Schüler und kann mir das Ticket trz leisten - arbeiten heißt das Stichwort..


----------



## Saddamchen (26. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> er hat ja genug Fotos von sich in der Gallery stehen. Kann man ja ein paar ausdrucken und am Lift aufhängen


Na ja! Die Terasse und die Möbel auf Poserbild 1 u. 2 schauen schon sehr nach Hartz4 aus!
Also etwas mehr Verständnis bitte!


----------



## Khakiflame (27. April 2012)

hallo, wie sind denn grade so die streckenverhältnisse? wollten am sonntag kommen, muss ja wissen was für reifen auf den bock sollen 

greetz


----------



## Mithras (27. April 2012)

War vorhin im Park, 

Strecke ist trocken, Grip ok, stellenweise liegt n bissel Sand in den Anliegern, den hat wohl der letzte Regen ausgewaschen .. aber das stört nicht ...


----------



## Fl!p (27. April 2012)

Ja, war schon sehr staubig heute. Wenn es bis Sonntag nicht regnet, wirds noch staubiger.


----------



## deorsum (27. April 2012)

hat weng die falschen reifen drauf, war dann doch recht rutschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2012)

Weiß schon warum ich bei jedem Wetter Ardent + Hans Damp aufm 29er fahre und am DHBike Ardent + Kaiser / Rain King, spart man sich diese wechslerei, und am Ende is eh immer as falsche drauf


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. April 2012)

Wie schauts aus bei dir Tom?


----------



## Fl!p (27. April 2012)

Ich hatte VR Minion 42a HR HighRoller 60a, kumpel hatte VR/HR Minion42a/60a und der andere VR/HR HighRoller2 42a/60a. Keiner hat sich beschwert. Weis nicht was ihr habt.


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2012)

So, heute das erste mal dieses Jahr in Osternohe gewesen, schön wars! Hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht!!

Macht weiter so!!


----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2012)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus bei dir Tom?



Ist Sonntag ok für dich / euch ?
wenn ihr alle Samstag kommt, muss ich mich hald richten


----------



## Ghost-Boy (28. April 2012)

bin heut da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThommySC (28. April 2012)

jo super wir sehn uns


----------



## teatimetom (28. April 2012)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> bin heut da



mist, zu spät reingeschaut 
Hab bis jetzt gearbeitet... jetzt fahr ich auch nimmer los. 

Hat ja eh Sommstag Momstag und Diemstag offen, kommst nochmal die Tage ?

Grüsse


----------



## Jackson11 (1. Mai 2012)

Wer war gestern die mit dem Foto? Werden die irgenwo online gestell?

Danke!


----------



## kenRockwell (1. Mai 2012)

ich und nein ich werde sie nirgenndwo hochladen,war ein spezial shooting.zwe fremde habe ich auch mal abgedrückt,bilder kann ich später mal hochladen.


----------



## JilSander (2. Mai 2012)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> ich und nein ich werde sie nirgenndwo hochladen,war ein spezial shooting.zwe fremde habe ich auch mal abgedrückt,bilder kann ich später mal hochladen.



Ums mal klarzustellen, die Bilder sind von mir. Und ich war hier vorher nicht angemeldet und fotografier eigentlich nur zur Freizeit.
 Hab aber am Montag nicht viele Bilder gemacht... und hab mir übers Hochladen noch nicht soviele Gedanken gemacht und qualitätsmäßig ja ...  Ich bin noch Anfängerin  Aber ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal welche hochladen. Hab noch welche von anderen Tagen


----------



## kenRockwell (2. Mai 2012)

ja ok dann warst du halt der die fotodude vom montag.


----------



## JansonJanson (2. Mai 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bekenne mich schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...
> Wollt halt mal probieren obs klappt. Hat´s nicht, Lektion gelernt, kommt nicht wieder vor.
> Muss jedoch Revision einlegen, bin armer Schüler.. ^^



wunder Dich nicht wennst mal eine fängst wennst wieder in Osternohe bist ...


----------



## actafool (2. Mai 2012)

Deine Aussage ist genauso armselig wie Kartenfälschen o.ä.


----------



## hnx (2. Mai 2012)

Wäre aber mal ne Aktion wenn einer aus dem Lift geklatscht werden würde.


----------



## kletteraffe (2. Mai 2012)

Leg Dich nicht mit dem Janson an...
Der ist 3Meter groß und hat Pranken wie Chewbacca!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (3. Mai 2012)

der arme janson!
der andere tut mir auch leid...


----------



## kenRockwell (3. Mai 2012)

2 fotos vom montag.eigentlich hatte ich ja nicht vor fremde abzulichten,aber 2 gehen ja noch.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Mai 2012)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> wunder Dich nicht wennst mal eine fängst wennst wieder in Osternohe bist ...



Brrrrr ruuuhig Brauner brrrrrrr ganz ruuhig!!!!


----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

tach,
wollte mal anfragen ob es fuer allmountainfahrer zwingend erforderlich ist z.b. nen fullface oder schoner zu tragen. trage sonst auch keine und fahre oder drope nicht so das es gefaehrlich werden koennte.
klar sicherer waere es schon. will nur den park mal checken und mir nicht gleich alles kaufen muessen, wenn es denn doch nix fuer mich ist.

wie schauts mit meiner tante aus, koennte ich die vllt auch mitbringen? sie wuerde vllt etwas den betrieb aufhalten  und ab und an (wenn es denn erlaubt ist) mal n kleines stueck [natuerlich neben der strecke] wieder hochschieben um zu lernen. (im bergauffahren macht sie fast alles was nicht pro is platt, nur bergab is ihr problem, verstehe wer will)
bitte nicht schlagen, ich frag halt lieber vorher.
danke schonmal christian


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2012)

Für deine Tante gibts unten auch nen schönen Übungsparcours, 

mitm All Mountain kommst locker runter.. 

Hab ich auch mal ohne Fullface-Helm gemacht allerdings hab ich auch die Northshore-Wippe ausprobieren müssen und bin ohne Full Face abgestiegen... 

Ende vom Lied war ne dicke Lippe .. nach der Aktion hab ich direkt mal in nen Fullface-Helm investiert .. .

Also ich kanns nur empfehlen aber muss jeder selber wissen 

PS: Schoner kannst dir zumindest in der Talstation leihen ..  und die machen im Park definitiv Sinn!


----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

danke mithras,
sie kann schon bergabfahren aber halt noch ziemlich unsicher, cape epic hat ihr sehr geholfen 
sie will halt mal anlieger und solche sachen ueben
ja, is ja nur mal zum ausprobieren.
hmmm.... mit nem allmountain sicher, aber das is leider n cube wenn du verstehst was ich meine ....
wir werden sehen. vllt klappts auch gar nicht weil sie mich vorher zu fertig macht mit ner tour lol
danke nochmal bis denne.


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2012)

Hey, mein Cube LTD Pro is da mehrere Male runter und das fährt auch noch. 
Da schafft das dein Fritzz locker  .. Auch wenns nicht als Parkzugelassen ausgeschrieben ist


----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

schau dir meine bilder an meins scheint ein montagsbike zu sein


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2012)

uhh das ist bitter... .. der Rahmen schaut aus als hätte man bei ner Coladose ne Beule reingedrückt .. krass ... gut, Schaltung abreißen kann jedem mal passieren .. hab erst im torque Fred gelesen, dass die Cube Schraube fürs Schaltauge so stabil ist, dass die nicht bricht, sondern die Schaltung ^^..

Meinste unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Montagsbike" is ein fullFace Helm nicht doch angebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

nicht boese gemeint aber "sack"
jetzt wo dus sagst.....
ja gegen das schaltwerk sage ich nichts das passiert.
was nur krass ist, cube sollte vllt wo das schaltauge befestigt ist kein alu verwenden, denn in dem fall wie bei mir is das loch (wenn du n x12 schaltauge kennst weist du was ich meine) größer geworden. und etz is weng schwierig mit einstellen.


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2012)

Jupp, fahre auch ne X12..

Das is dann aber echt ätzend bei Cube .. zumal die Bikes auch nich gerade günstig sind...

Das mitm Helm war auch net bös gemeint  ..


----------



## chvomh (4. Mai 2012)

der sack auch nicht 
ja, mein erstes und letztes cube.....
kann sein das es bei anderen funktioniert, bei mir nicht.
fuer des geld bekomm ich was meiner meinung nach gescheites


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2012)

Was in meinen Augen gescheits gibts auch schon für Weniger .. steht dann halt Canyon, Radon, Rose oder Votec drauf ^^


----------



## cuberider66 (4. Mai 2012)

warn letzten dienstag auch mal wieder in nohe und haben bissl fotografiert.die schnappschüße von vorbeifahrenden hab ich im album hochgeladen.
lg


----------



## Saddamchen (4. Mai 2012)

chvomh schrieb:


> tach,
> wollte mal anfragen ob es fuer allmountainfahrer zwingend erforderlich ist z.b. nen fullface oder schoner zu tragen. trage sonst auch keine und fahre oder drope nicht so das es gefaehrlich werden koennte.
> klar sicherer waere es schon. will nur den park mal checken und mir nicht gleich alles kaufen muessen, wenn es denn doch nix fuer mich ist.
> 
> ...


Also wenn deine Tante liest, das du sie hier Tante nennst könnte ein Fullface evtl. nicht schaden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also wenn deine Tante liest, das du sie hier Tante nennst könnte ein Fullface evtl. nicht schaden!!!


Wie nennst du deine Tante denn?


----------



## heifisch (5. Mai 2012)

Gerade als Anfänger würde ich euch nen vollständige Protektorenausrüstung empfehlen. Kann man unten an der Talstation leihen. Das bringt sowohl mentale, also auch reelle Sicherheit.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. Mai 2012)

heifisch schrieb:


> Gerade als Anfänger würde ich euch nen vollständige Protektorenausrüstung empfehlen. Kann man unten an der Talstation leihen. Das bringt sowohl mentale, also auch reelle Sicherheit.




....vor allen dann, wenn sich das Wetter, so wie heute ändert.
Da wird ne staubige Piste schnell in Schmierseife verwandelt. Da freut man sich, wenn man " Save " ist 

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Mai 2012)

Man kann sich auch unten am Häuschen Helm usw. leihen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2012)

actafool schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist genauso armselig wie Kartenfälschen o.ä.


Allerdings...

Nochmal, ich entschuldige mich für meine Tat. Ich sehe sie hat viele von euch moralisch und seelisch sehr hart getroffen.

Ich werde mich einer ernsthaften Psychologischen Betreuung unterziehen, damit so ein Hochbetrug, der ja schon Steuerhinterziehung in Millionenhöhe ähnelt, meinerseits nie wieder vorkommt.


Nochmal, es tut mir leid, und ich werde jetzt übrigens Mönch, und jeden Tag beichten um meine Taten wieder gut zu machen, wenn das überhaupt je möglich ist.
Ich hoffe der liebe Gott verzeiht mir, ich war bestimmt der erste der so einen Betrugsversuch jemals gestartet hat.


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

Heute wars klasse! .. nach dem Regen war der Grip deutlich besser als davor


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Mai 2012)

@rommerz
Du machst es nicht besser.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2012)

Dacht ich mir. 
ich frag mich nur wie man wegen soetwas so rumheulen kann, ich mein mal ernsthaft.. 

Ich weiß ja dass es nicht cool ist, und sag´s auch, und trotzdem spielt hier jeder Fisch Moralapostel. Schrecklich.. Naja, interwebz halt.
Hab wenigstens die Eier und steh dazu im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen.


----------



## marcie (6. Mai 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir.
> ich frag mich nur wie man wegen soetwas so rumheulen kann, ich mein mal ernsthaft..
> 
> Ich weiß ja dass es nicht cool ist, und sag´s auch, und trotzdem spielt hier jeder Fisch Moralapostel. Schrecklich.. Naja, interwebz halt.
> Hab wenigstens die Eier und steh dazu im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen.



naja, es ist halt sehr familiär dort. Das macht es auch so angenehm und das bei sowas den Leuten auch der Hals schwillt musst schon verstehen.

Aber trotzdem find ich es sogar gut das Du es zugegeben und eingesehen hast. Das können wiederum die wenigsten zu ihren Fehlern stehen und daraus lernen. Von daher sollte es auch mal gut sein. Eine Entschuldigung vor Ort und das Ding ist doch dann gegessen, ein Drama braucht man da jetzt auch nicht draus machen.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2012)

marcie schrieb:


> naja, es ist halt sehr familiär dort. Das macht es auch so angenehm und das bei sowas den Leuten auch der Hals schwillt musst schon verstehen.
> 
> Aber trotzdem find ich es sogar gut das Du es zugegeben und eingesehen hast. Das können wiederum die wenigsten zu ihren Fehlern stehen und daraus lernen. Von daher sollte es auch mal gut sein. Eine Entschuldigung vor Ort und das Ding ist doch dann gegessen, ein Drama braucht man da jetzt auch nicht draus machen.



Das denke ich halt ja auch.

Aber Drohungen besser nicht mehr nach Osternohe zu kommen sind hier wohl beliebter!  
Naja, was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (6. Mai 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Allerdings...
> 
> Nochmal, ich entschuldige mich für meine Tat. Ich sehe sie hat viele von euch moralisch und seelisch sehr hart getroffen.
> 
> ...



Ja es gibt schlimmeres,....aber ins lächerliche sollte man das Ganze jetzt auch nicht ziehen...! Also am besten ruhig sein


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2012)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Also am besten ruhig sein


----------



## ride-FX (6. Mai 2012)

Sind sicher eh alles laberköpf, die tun keiner Fliege was...


----------



## C0unt3r (6. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Heute wars klasse! .. nach dem Regen war der Grip deutlich besser als davor



danke fand es auch gut  habt ihr schon einen neuen termin


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

er schreibt noch ne Mail, hatte Ende Mai angedacht


----------



## chvomh (8. Mai 2012)

tach,
ja letztes we hats leider nicht geklappt
ihr wart schon alle weg und der lift zu wie wir von unserer regentour wiedergekommen sind.
joah ich hab kein prob wenns mich da mal legt, mir reicht die blueline um mir das mal anzuschauen.
genau, wie nennt ihr euere tante? ich kann sie hier ja nicht gleich public machen bevor ihr dann alle schreit eh *** aus dem weg da 
naja, ihr kennt doch frauen, ausgeliehene protektoren
iehhh, die passen weder zum helm noch zum trikot und schon gar nicht zum bike, und die hatte schon mal jemand an? lol

naja, canyon oder rose, ok scheinen gute bikes zu machen, koennte auch schrauben- liebaeugle aber eher mit nem speci oder lapierre naechstes jahr. aber ich habe noch den onkel zu der tante, und der sollte schon bekannt sein, wenn man denn seinen namen kennt
ich probier des am we mal aus, auch ohne protectoren, und fullface wenn denn die tante und der onkel am we doch nicht kommen, und dann sieht man sich vllt erstmals und danach oefter, auch mit fullface und schonern. muss weng dropen lernen.
also bis spaetestens zum we. kann euch ja noch vorwarnen wann ihr weng aufpassen muesst wenn ich genaueres weis.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. Mai 2012)

Macht Osternohe morgen auf nicht auf ? Die Ampel steht im Moment noch auf rot.

@topolino: Ja, das steht da schon länger. Ich hab mich nur gewundert weil die Ampel noch auf rot steht. Die ist normalerweise grün, wenn der Lift angeschlaten wird. Ich schau einfach morgen früh nochmal nach.


----------



## microbat (16. Mai 2012)

wer  lesen kann.... ;-)

*!! Sonderöffnungszeiten:*
*Donnerstag (Vatertag), *
*Freitag (Brückentag), *
*Samstag und *
*Sonntag*
*öffnen wir jeweils von 10 bis 18 Uhr !! *


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2012)

Ich vermute mal, wie wollen noch das Wetter abwarten!

Bei Dauerregen machen sie nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
das Wetter spielt mit, 
denn der Wetterochs liefert fast immer 
eine korrekte Vorhersage...
Hals & Beinbruch 




Quelle: http://www.wetterochs.de/
Stefan Ochs Wettermail - Mi 16.05. 22:06 
Hallo,
sonnig und trocken, aber auch kühl wird unser Himmelfahrtswetter sein. 
Es zeigen sich einige flache Quellwolken, über der Fränkischen und Hersbrucker Schweiz ein paar mehr als in den anderen Gebieten. 
Die Sonne wird in rund 80% der astronomisch möglichen Zeit scheinen. 
Maximal werden 15 Grad erreicht. 
Der Wind ist sehr schwach, zunächst weht er allgemein aus Nordwest, ab Mittag dreht er von Mittelfranken nach Nordosten fortschreitend auf Südost.

Am Freitag setzt sich von Südwesten her allmählich wärmere Luft durch. 
Dadurch bilden sich Wolkenfelder, aus denen am Nachmittag leichter Regen fallen kann. 
Zeitweise scheint auch die Sonne. Maximal werden 18 Grad erreicht. 
Der Wind weht zunächst schwach bis mäßig aus Südost, ab Mittag flaut er ab.

Sonnig, trocken und sommerlich warm ist es am Samstag und Sonntag. 
Maximal werden am Samstag 24 bis 25 und am Sonntag 25 bis 26 Grad erreicht.

Zu Beginn der nächsten Woche zieht ein Tief von Südfrankreich kommend direkt über Deutschland hinweg nach Nordosten. 
Daher ist es von Montag bis Mittwoch bewölkt mit schauerartigen Regenfällen und Gewittern. 
Die Höchsttemperaturen gehen auf 16 bis 21 Grad zurück.

Die Tiefsttemperaturen steigen deutlich an. 
Gibt es am Donnerstagmorgen noch Frost um -1 Grad, 
liegt die Minimumtemperatur in der Nacht zum Freitag bei 4, 
in der Nacht zum Samstag bei 6 und in den folgenden Nächten bei 8 Grad.

Wetterochs


----------



## HappyGhost (17. Mai 2012)

Frage an euch, wie ist das mit dem Fotografieren in Osternohe? Wollt mal meiner Canon neue Motive gönnen. Und bin auf die Idee gekommen im Bikepark ein wenig zu Fotografieren. Sollte man sich dafür an der Kasse melden und denen bescheid geben, oder wie händelt ihr dieses?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Mai 2012)

einfach hin und los legen


----------



## FrozenSmoke (17. Mai 2012)

Boaaah wenn ich endlich dieses schei** Abitur hinter mir habe, werd ich endlich auch wieder fahren können 
ich macht mich so neidisch mit euren Erzählungen


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Da schon Einige im Park gefragt haben, hier die Bilder von Heute, geknipst von der blonden Lady Osternohe 28.05.2012


----------



## zuspät (28. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Sind n paar nette Pics dabei


----------



## schablone (28. Mai 2012)

Guter Service Danke


----------



## mantra (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ihr, ich hab am Sonntag den 27.05.12 auf dem Parkplatz einen zurückgelassenen Helm inkl. Google eingeladen.
An der Liftstation war leider niemand mehr und somit habe ich das Ding jetzt hier liegen.

Falls Ihr den Besitzer kennt oder der Besitzer das hier evtl selber liest...einfach kurz melden!


----------



## Tabibuschua (5. Juni 2012)

Nabend die Damen.
ist der Thread hier brach gelegt ? 
Ich war am Samstag mit CableCam in Onohe. Ich suche nach den Fotographen, die die junge Dame mit dem YT Tues geknipst haben. Bin für alle Hinweise dankbar :]


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2012)

Wir warens nicht  .. werd mich demnächst mal wieder nach Onohe begeben .. wenn die Rippen wieder mitmachen


----------



## MrSnoxx (10. Juni 2012)

wie schauts eigentlich mit rennen dieses jahr aus?


----------



## kenRockwell (10. Juni 2012)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich mit rennen dieses jahr aus?



jo september oder so.


----------



## zuspät (11. Juni 2012)

war ja mal wieder richtig schön am we 

gute besserung an den verunglückten vom sonntag, hoff mer mal dass es nix schlimmeres is :/


----------



## Funsportler (11. Juni 2012)

zuspät schrieb:


> war ja mal wieder richtig schön am we
> 
> gute besserung an den verunglückten vom sonntag, hoff mer mal dass es nix schlimmeres is :/



hat es am Sonntag auch noch jemanden erwischt?  ich bin am Samstag am gap unten zu weit gesprungen und bin noch zur Beobachtung im laufer Krankenhaus. die sind richtig gut zu sprechen auf den bikepark  irgendwie zurecht bei der  verletzungsquote


----------



## TiSpOkEs (11. Juni 2012)

Ach Funsportler, fahr mal ins nächste Krankenhaus von jedem anderen Park, da ist das genau so. Ein Arzt hat mal zum Kumpel gesagt, wenn er gesund bleiben will soll er garkein Sport machen.

Außerdem fasst euch ALLE mal AUCH an die eigene Nase, wer viel riskiert oder sich überschätzt der kommt auch mal ins Krankenhaus. Alle sagen immer Onohe ist ein unsicherer Park, aber wart ihr den schonmal in Leogang oder anderen großen Parks, da kannst du auch mal richtig derbe auf die Fresse fliegen. Aber bei den Parks hat man von grundauf einfach mehr Respekt dem Gelände gegenüber als im flachen Osternohe mit dem riesen Einzugsgebiet wo auch schnell mal Anfänger sich überschätzen.

Und ich bin Nohe auch schon gestürzt, Nippel aufgerissen am Wallride nachm Spielplatz, meine Schuld, zu wenig konzentriert, so nach dem Motto, schon 100x gefahren, passt schon.

Also fahrt mal in andere Parks, da ist auch nicht alles die Goldrandlösung.

Am Sonntag ist einer beim Schlussdrop gestürzt, habs nicht gesehn, weiß nicht was mit ihm ist, deswegen keine Vermutungen. Ich spring eher den großen Drop in Leogang als den in Nohe, er gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (11. Juni 2012)

ich habe nicht geschrieben, das Osternohe an der quote schuld ist und erst recht nicht, dass ich unschuldig bin. dass die verletzungsQuote woanders auch nicht niedriger ist, spricht nicht für unseren Sport  meine aussage war auch auf das Krankenhaus bezogen. Osternohe hat mit ein paar saftigen sprüngen aber definitiv das zeug für  gröbere Verletzungen. bei einem Sturz meiner klasse überdenkt man sein handeln mit Sicherheit nochmal und sieht vieles aus anderen Blickpunkten.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (11. Juni 2012)

Es war auch nicht explizit auf dich bezogen, deswegen Stand da auch nicht dein Name, war allgemein gemeint, weil ich immer wieder solche Aussagen höre.

Wer die Wing nicht doublen will, lässt es, selbe mit dem Drop. Sollten eh nur die springen die auch Erfahrung haben und keiner der grad mal n Jahr fährt. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen. Alles andere stellt in meinen Augen sehr wenig Gefahrenpotenzial dar. Hinfallen kann man eh überall ganz gut ^^


----------



## soso79 (11. Juni 2012)

in onohe fahren viele über ihr können. jeder hanswurst dropt den großen, wie schon geschrieben, selbst die, die es eigentlich nicht drauf haben - runter kommen se alle, nur wie halt. kleinigkeit die mal nicht passt und schon isses passiert.


----------



## zuspät (11. Juni 2012)

dass mer sich bei jedem sport iwie kaputt machen kann is klar und des wissen die meisten sportler auch. 
dass mer selbst wissen muss was geht und was nochnet geht is auch klar. 
dass mer sich auch amal überschätzt oder nenblöden tag hat sollte den meisten auch bekannt vorkommen. 
fahrfehler oder übermütig werden is auch nix neues. 

also an alle dies zerlegt hat gute besserung 
und daumen drücken dass ihr bald wieder fit seit


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2012)

Mal was Anderes, im September ist Rennen 

*Werbung mach*







*Quelle: Facebook: Bikepark Onohe Seite


----------



## kenRockwell (14. Juni 2012)

technisch würde ich aber das als ixs werbung sehen,also das band hätte man auch ruhig weg machen können und im allgemeinen schöner gestalten


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2012)

Habs nur auf Facebook gefunden und verlinkt.. ich editier mal die Quelle ..Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Nill (19. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe am letzen WE Fotos im Bikepark geschossen.

Werde hier einen Link zum Album reinstellen.(Ende der Woche)

PS: Gefahren bin ich natürlich auch


----------



## Nill (20. Juni 2012)

Hier der Link zu den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (21. Juni 2012)

das Trek kenn ich doch 

Wir haben auch ein paar Fotos gemacht:


----------



## Nill (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Matze600,

coole Aktion 

hier noch mal die Online Streckenbesichtigung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yGrNkWXGayM#!


----------



## zuspät (3. August 2012)

nix los hier? na was sagt ihr zu dem neuen unteren abschnitt?


----------



## *iceman* (3. August 2012)

Besch...


----------



## Freak35 (3. August 2012)

also den neuen unteren Abschnitt finde ich gut. Besonders für Anfänger viel besser zu fahren!


----------



## *iceman* (3. August 2012)

Gut? Die Kurven sind ein absoluter Witz. Von den unmotiviert rumstehenden Hubbeln will ich mal garnicht anfangen. Für Anfänger ist das sicher besser, aber für alle anderen einfach nur dämlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. August 2012)

Ich finde den neuen Abschnitt besser, als die Variante vor ein paar Wochen, als man so komisch um diesen Baum rumzirkeln musste.

Davon abgesehen ist es die Fortsetzung der Blueline, sprich die Anfängervariante!!

Mir hat es letzten Freitag gefallen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. August 2012)

immerhin sind die Anlieger in den Linkskurven jetzt vollständig und hören nicht mehr nach 80% der Kurve einfach auf  Das die erste Rechtskurve bisschen arg eng ist, die Wellen auf den Geraden mal eher so unmotiviert hingebaut wurden anstatt sie zu flachen Tables aufzufüllen, ist natürlich nicht perfekt. Aber man hat schon schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## _arGh_ (3. August 2012)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Gut? Die Kurven sind ein absoluter Witz. Von den unmotiviert rumstehenden Hubbeln will ich mal garnicht anfangen. Für Anfänger ist das sicher besser, aber für alle anderen einfach nur dämlich...


so ist es!


biker-wug schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist es die Fortsetzung der Blueline, sprich die Anfängervariante!!


wobei mans auch so zusammenfassen könnte..  

andererseits find ich es unsinnig, dass der alte abschnitt gesperrt ist, obwohl er noch einwandfrei befahrbar wäre, der hatte zumindest einen anders gelagerten "anspruch"..

wenn man dann noch den aufwand sieht, der da betrieben wurde, um den neuen teil zu bauen, ist das endergebnis wirklich enttäuschend.


----------



## Freak35 (4. August 2012)

bist du dir da sicher dass der alte Abschnitt noch befahrbar wäre? Kann es sein dass sich der neue Abschnitt mit dem alten kreuzt und der alte dadurch unbefahrbar ist? Wenn der alte Abschnitt noch befahrbar ist, dann ist es echt Schwachsinn diesen abzusperren!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. August 2012)

Wenn man die alte Linie fährt, springt man stumpf in die erste Rechtskurve rein. Sprich nein, das geht nicht mehr zu fahren.


----------



## _arGh_ (4. August 2012)

mit minimalem aufwand, wär das sicher fahrbar zu machen..


----------



## Spcialized Fan (4. August 2012)

Osternohe hat mal wieder bewiesen das es noch schlechter geht!

Wenn Spicak 150 km näher liegen würde, hätte mich der park hier zum letzten mal gesehen...


----------



## Mithras (4. August 2012)

also ich mag den Umbau, evtl wird der ältere Streckenabschnitt ja auch wieder als Option integriert ?!

Und es wird noch weiter gebaut. Die Tables nach dem Startturm wurden heut komplett umgebaut(baggert).. auf der Downhill gibts am oberen Waldeingang nen neuen Drop zwischen 2 Bäumen durch, noch nem Weiteren Kleineren direkt dahinter, kurz vor der Wiese, der Drop der aus dem Wald geht wurde aufgeschüttet und es wurde heute an ner neuen Zufahrt zum Drop gebastelt.


----------



## ride-FX (4. August 2012)

Der Streckenbau an/bei der Downhillstrecke dient ja nur dem Rennen und wird nach dem Rennen "unfahrbar" gemacht, hieß es. 

Die Änderungen an der Freeridestrecke kenne ich wohl noch nicht, aber hört sich ja nicht so gut an


----------



## kenRockwell (4. August 2012)

wie schauts aus?macht halt selber ein bikepark auf und hört auf darüber zu meckern?als wenn der ein oder andere alles besser machen könnte.was für ein scheiss mtb volk seid ihr teilweise,da könnte ich sowas von kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stapfn (4. August 2012)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> wie schauts aus?macht halt selber ein bikepark auf und hört auf darüber zu meckern?als wenn der ein oder andere alles besser machen könnte.was für ein scheiss mtb volk seid ihr teilweise,da könnte ich sowas von kotzen.



*sign* Meckern geht immer -.-


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (5. August 2012)

Ich finds ingesamt besser!
Auf der DH wurde endlich der Drop vor der Wiese aufgeschüttet und die neuen Tables am unteren Spielplatz machen richtig viel Spaß. Die Verlängerung der Blue-Line ist für Anfänger auf jeden Fall besser geworden, aber wenn ich die Wahl hab nehm ich lieber die Steilabfahrt.


----------



## *iceman* (5. August 2012)

Was haben sie denn an den Tables geändert?


----------



## Capic Biker (5. August 2012)

wie wäre es wenn jemand mal ein video von der abfahrt macht ^^
für die wo in der nächsten Zeit nicht hin kommen.
bevor hier ewig rum diskutiert wird ^^


----------



## keffers (5. August 2012)

hey guys,
 hab die nächsten 3 wochen urlaub und will mir ma den park anschaun, was meint ihr mit 160mm dürft ich eig keine probs haben, oder sind die strecken so anspruchsvoll? 

grüßle aus würzburg


----------



## hnx (5. August 2012)

Was hat der Federweg damit zu tun? Ist doch viel wichtiger was der Rahmen wegstecken kann.


----------



## keffers (5. August 2012)

naja, dann schlucken halt die dämpfer bzw gabel die stöße und geht nicht gleich auf rahmen.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (6. August 2012)

160 mm reichen vollkommen die Freeride geht auch mit nem Dirtbike runter und die ist ja immerhin der Hauptkomplex von Osternohe. 
Den neuen unteren Streckenteil... naja ist nicht unbedingt mein Fall aber ich wäre einer der letzten die schlecht über osternohe reden!


----------



## keffers (6. August 2012)

jo, danke dir, das wollt ich hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhBAYERNracer (6. August 2012)

Hallo, ich war letzten Samstag im park und da waren einige Fotografen unterwegs...wo kann man denn die fotos der Fotografen finden ?


----------



## psx0407 (7. August 2012)

dhBAYERNracer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war letzten Samstag im park und da waren einige Fotografen unterwegs...wo kann man denn die fotos der Fotografen finden ?



das ist übrigens die am meisten gestellte frage hier in diesem thread !   
regelmäßig jeden montag...

psx0407


----------



## dhBAYERNracer (7. August 2012)

...aber wo werden diese Fotos denn veröffentlicht ?
hätte vllt jmd einen Link ?

Grüße


----------



## hnx (7. August 2012)

dhBAYERNracer schrieb:


> ...aber wo werden diese Fotos denn veröffentlicht ?
> hätte vllt jmd einen Link ?
> 
> Grüße



Die absolute Mehrheit nirgends. Ein paar bei Facebook bei unbekannten Leuten. Die wenigsten gelangen hier in den Thread.

Willst du also Fotos musst du den Fotografen fragen.


----------



## keffers (7. August 2012)

dhBAYERNracer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war letzten Samstag im park und da waren einige Fotografen unterwegs...wo kann man denn die fotos der Fotografen finden ?




hier bitteschön, linkdazur war auf hompage von osternohe direkt

http://www.frei-lichts-shop.de/


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2012)

Ja der gute Herr hat mich auch am 28.07. geknipst.Muss allerdings sagen,dass er für den geforderten Preis schon sehr maue Quali liefert.Schwache Perspektiven,Schärfeebenen passen nicht,schwache Nachbearbeitung etc.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Persönlichkeitsrecht und Verwertungsrecht aus?Wäre ja mal interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (8. August 2012)

...seid doch froh das einer bilder macht und meckert dann nicht noch rum.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (8. August 2012)

Das mit dem meckern ist so Ne Sache, egal ob über den Park oder die Fotografen. Wenn man andere Parks kennt weiß man halt das es auch anders geht also besser. Localtrails sind ja teilweise auch besser gebaut. Und die neuen Tables sind ja besser als die alten auch bissl besser als die alten Doubles aber ansich noch immer nicht toll für den Aufwand der betrieben wurde.


----------



## ride-FX (8. August 2012)

Nihm doch lieber ne Schaufel und schaufel dir deinen eigenen Bikepark.... 
wird jetzt kommen, an statt dass man die Kritik und Vorschläge mal annimmt, entscheidet man sich jedes Jahr wieder eigene Gedanken und Vorstellungen umzusetzen. Welche leider immer wieder für reichlich Kritik sorgen. Im Forum wird dann halt dazu noch schön weiter "gehatet" und die Erbauer haben keinen Bock mehr. Irgendwas passt ja immer nicht. 

Wäre doch einfacher, wenn die welche die Möglichkeiten besitzen an der Strecke was zu ändern, die initative ergreifen und sich nach den Meinungen im Forum usw. erkundigen und sich zamschreiben was stört bzw. gut ist. Anstatt einfach auf eigene Faust drauf los zu buddeln und am Ende kommt wieder nur quark raus, bzw. nach 2 Tage Regen ne Seenlandschaft entsteht. 

Für solche Bilder und überhaupt das Webseitenangebot zu Zeiten des Web 2.0 und modernem Webdesign Geld zu verlangen ist schon ne Nummer. Aber solange der Markt bzw. die Konkurrenz nichts besseres anbietet und die Leute mit den Bildern glücklich sind und den Preis bezahlen wollen... meinetwegen.


----------



## nullstein (8. August 2012)

soso79 schrieb:


> ...seid doch froh das einer bilder macht und meckert dann nicht noch rum.


Ich versteh deine Anmerkung nicht so ganz.Der gute Mann macht seinen Job und ich soll froh sein,dass er schlechte Arbeit für relativ viel Geld anbietet?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (8. August 2012)

Kritik ist an und für sich gut, aber auf wenn hört man.
Jeder hat andere Vorlieben, vielen  sind 
die Sprünge zu gross und schwer, den nächsten sind sie zu klein und leicht.
So ist es bei allen Dingen, es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. es passt 
2. es passt nicht
Je nach dem gibts Möglichkeiten. Bei 2.: nicht hinfahren und selber was bauen oder das Gespräch mit den Betreibern suchen und 
ganz neutral sagen was nicht optimal ist. Dann aber nicht alles kritisieren sonder nur ein oder zwei Punkte auswählen. Und dann noch 
die Hilfe bei den Änderungrn anbieten. Denke das man so schon was bewirken kann. 
Es ist nicht einfach allen alles recht zu machen. Der der baut bestimmt, ist am Hometrail nix anderes, seh ich immer wieder.


----------



## kenRockwell (8. August 2012)

keffers schrieb:


> hier bitteschön, linkdazur war auf hompage von osternohe direkt
> 
> http://www.frei-lichts-shop.de/


omg,so schaut es aus wenn man aus ******** geld machen möchte.

ich war auch da und habe nur ganz wenige fotos am wiesenanlieger gemacht.habe diese bilder aber niergennds im netz hochgeladen.freitag vieleicht,wenn ich wieder daham bin und zeit finde
lol 7 euro für ein bild.


----------



## soso79 (9. August 2012)

7â¬ ??
letztes mal warens 2â¬ !
bilder von uns waren damals ok gewesen und deswegen war ich auch bereit 2â¬ pro bild zu zahlen...7â¬ ok, das ist hart !


----------



## Mithras (9. August 2012)

joah bei 2 hätt ich mir auch eins gegönnt .. er hat mich mal schön erwischt .. aber 7,50 waren mir dann auch zu viel ..


----------



## Stylo77 (9. August 2012)

hey is doch wie beim bäcker wenns dir da nicht schmeckt gehst doch auch net jeden tag wieder und wieder hin oder ?

dann sucht man sich halt das wo die brötchen passen


----------



## Mithras (9. August 2012)

Mir schmeckts ... ich komm am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaJumper (9. August 2012)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich das net ganz??? Wochenlang schreibt hier keine alte sau was rein und wenn endlich was hier steht, dann ist es nur müll!!!! ihr könnt froh sein das es osternohe gibt!!!! gibt es in euren leben nix positives??? Für meinen teil kann ich nur sagen das ich den park liebe mit allen ecken und kanten!


----------



## keffers (10. August 2012)

das wird sich nächstes wochenende rausstellen, ob ich ihn mag oder nicht.
erster besuch in osternohe

hat ja immer nur am wochenende auf, oder is das zu ferienzeiten anders?

is park dann immer gut besucht?


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2012)

Ist auch in den Ferien nur am WE geöffnet, aber dafür ist am Wochenende eigentlich immer was los.


----------



## _arGh_ (10. August 2012)

KonaJumper schrieb:


> Also irgendwie verstehe ich das net ganz??? Wochenlang schreibt hier keine alte sau was rein und wenn endlich was hier steht, dann ist es nur müll!!!! ihr könnt froh sein das es osternohe gibt!!!! gibt es in euren leben nix positives??


kommste klar?

äusser dich mal lieber nur zum park..


----------



## Dampfsti (11. August 2012)

Ach meckern tut sichs leicht...

Mir hats heut auf jeden Fall gefallen

Die neue Tableline nach dem Startturm ist leider nicht besonders Flowig ausgefallen, wennst alle schön genau springst und zwischendrin gut kurbelst dann macht se auch spaß 
Treten is aber wohl net jedermanns Sache

Ansonsten, der neue Abschnitt der als Blueline Verlängerung gebaut worden ist, funktioniert doch, eben für die Anfänger und für jene, dies halt net so gut drauf haben. Die "Sprunghügel" hätte man aber so positionieren können, dass man sie als kleine Dubles springen kann, wär Flowiger.
Wems net gefällt muss halt ne andere Streckenvariante wählen...
Gibt ja genügend davon.

Alles in allem wars ein spaßiger Tag!!!


----------



## seidelix (13. August 2012)

Hey am So. Vormittag 12.08. war ein Fotograf in Onohe wann gibt's den die Bilder zu bestaunen?


----------



## psx0407 (13. August 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> Hey am So. Vormittag 12.08. war ein Fotograf in Onohe wann gibt's den die Bilder zu bestaunen?


gähn, ist´s etwa schon wieder mal montag ?

psx0407


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

...der war gut

G.


----------



## seidelix (13. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> gähn, ist´s etwa schon wieder mal montag ?
> 
> psx0407



Was soll einem das jetzt sagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (13. August 2012)

Jeden Montag die gleiche Leier zwecks den Fotos


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> Was soll einem das jetzt sagen ?



Bist scheinbar noch Anfänger in diesem Thraed hier

G.


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. August 2012)

vllt sollte man mal einen foto thread aufmachen wo die knipser ihre links reinsetzen können.


----------



## zuspät (13. August 2012)

den gibts doch scho oder net?


----------



## seidelix (13. August 2012)

Woher soll ich den sowas wissen das es jeden Montag das selbe ist? Obwohl kann eigentlich nicht sein es vergehen manchmal Wochen das hier überhaupt mal jemand was schreibt von daher  frag ich lieber nach ein paar Bilder um den thread zu beleben


----------



## psx0407 (13. August 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> ...es vergehen manchmal Wochen das hier überhaupt mal jemand was schreibt von daher  frag ich lieber nach ein paar Bilder um den thread zu beleben


du verwechselst ursache und wirkung...   

psx0407

p.s.:
ein bisschen kritik am park könnte auch wieder mal hier rein. hat denn keiner was auszusetzen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (13. August 2012)

Der Park könnte näher zu meiner Wohnung liegen!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

..und schon Donnerstag aufmachen, dann hät ich auch mal Zeit

G.


----------



## psx0407 (13. August 2012)

...den unnachgiebigen baum beim früheren bachsprung fällen, an dem ich mir das kreuz zerschossen habe.
dann würde ich mich vllt. auch wieder mal nach osternohe trauen und am montag danach nach fotos fragen.   

psx0407


----------



## cuberider66 (14. August 2012)

mein bruder war sonntagzu fotos machen dabei, bin grad noch am hochladen. dauer aber etwas da ich gar net so groß aussortier.bearbeiten und verschönern kann man ja auch selber. ist leider eh net alles so sonderlich scharf die kamera ist neuland für meinen bruder


----------



## der kleine noob (15. August 2012)

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für den Lift nach oben?
Bei mir ist es bei 2 von 10 Fahrten so, das sich die Stange zur Seite verabschiedet und ich dann auf halbem Weg stehen bleib. 
Ich versuch zwar immer gleich am Anfang, die Stange ganz rein zu klemmen, aber manchmal will Sie einfach nicht sitzen.


----------



## ride-FX (15. August 2012)

Alten Schlauch um die Sattelstütze wickeln hilft was, die richtigen Bügel zu nehmen aber auch. 
Was immer hilft ist mit einer Hand den Bügel festzuhalten. 

Meistens verrutscht der Bügel wenn du über irgendwelche Unebenheiten rollst oder sich der Winkel des Seilzugs verändert. Ein Grund dafür, dass viele am 2. Anstieg raus fallen. 

Eine sichere aber nicht ganz so einfache Alternative ist das übersteigen des Bügels mit einem Bein. In Osternohe geht es ja eigentlich noch, aber am Schlepper in Bischofsmais erleichtert das deutlich die Fahrt nach oben. Allerdings will Einstieg und Ausstieg geübt sein. 

Mich langweilen mehr die Kratzer an Lenker, Vorbau und Armatur von den besch****** Stangen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. August 2012)

ich halte die stange immer mit der rechten hand fest bis zum letzten anstieg.
dann gibts auch keine kratzer am lenker.


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. August 2012)

Panzertape oder besagter alter Schlauch um den Lenker hilft gegen die Kratzer. 
Ist zwar nicht schön, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## ventizm (17. August 2012)

der kleine noob schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für den Lift nach oben?
> Bei mir ist es bei 2 von 10 Fahrten so, das sich die Stange zur Seite verabschiedet und ich dann auf halbem Weg stehen bleib.
> Ich versuch zwar immer gleich am Anfang, die Stange ganz rein zu klemmen, aber manchmal will Sie einfach nicht sitzen.


 und ich dachte ich bin der einzige depp der da regelmässig den abgang macht.


----------



## Mithras (17. August 2012)

nene, dass hat glaub ich jeder schonmal.. der Tip mitm Fahrradschlauch oder n Stück Mantel ist gut, hab ich auch an meiner Kiste.
Zwar kein Garantm aber deutlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (18. August 2012)

ich wollte es heute ausprobieren, aber hab mir beim rumblödel im schwimmbad so den nacken verzehrt, dass ich meinen kopf kaum bewegen kann.


----------



## ride-FX (18. August 2012)

ventizm schrieb:


> ...nacken verzehrt


n guten!


----------



## ventizm (18. August 2012)

ich liebe solche verschreiber. nacken geht aber wieder, also morgen nach ono. wird wahrscheinlich ´ne hitzeschlacht, aber davon lass ich mich nicht stören. einfach schneller fahren, fahrtwind kühlt...


----------



## zuspät (18. August 2012)

ich werds morgen auch nochmal versuchen, find so kleine shores wie se etz einen unten an den tables haben, könnten se mehr machen


----------



## Dampfsti (19. August 2012)

Kleines Video von mir und meinem Ghost Cagua...

Die Quali hat aber leider mal wieder massivst gelitten beim Upload

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYRnKtwoUZE&feature=plcp"]Bikepark Osternohe, Fox 36 Talas @Work      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Die Liftproblematik versteh ich allerdings absolut nicht...
War das erste mal mit dem Bike und Schlepplift unterwegs, musste noch höllisch auf meine Reverb Leitung aufpassen und fand das Liftfahren kinderleicht...

Wie bitte schafft man es sich Kratzer in den Lenker zu machen???


----------



## heifisch (19. August 2012)

> Wie bitte schafft man es sich Kratzer in den Lenker zu machen???



An den steileren Stücken wird der Winkel des Bügels sehr flach, sodass er auch bei mir am Lenker schleift.

Via Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. August 2012)

Geht ganz einfach, wenn der Bügel am Lenker aufliegt, was doch hin und wieder vorkommt


----------



## ride-FX (19. August 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie bitte schafft man es sich Kratzer in den Lenker zu machen???


Du machst irgendwas falsch 

Naja, ich war heut morgen mal bisl auf der DH und Freeride unterwegs. Muss sagen das ich überrascht bin, was auf der Freeride mit der Blueline passiert ist, schaut nicht so verkehrt aus. 
Aber der große Linksanlieger im Wiesen-Bereich auf der DH darf gern wieder etwas höher und sicherer werden. Wer da nicht in der sehr schnellen Anfahrt den Anker wirft schiesst sich sehr schnell über den sandig / rutschigen Anlieger ab. (Da gabs ja in der Vergangenheit auch genug Unfälle und da war der Anlieger noch höher) 
Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da konnte man es in der Kurve richtig stehen lassen. War im Frühjahr 2010 oder so und ging eigentlich auch bis Frühjahr 2012 recht gut. Jetzt ist das leider nicht mehr der Fall. 

Interessant finde ich es, dass dieser Mini-Drop am Ende des oberen Waldes nun eine immer höhere Landung bekommt. Aber es niemanden interessiert, dass die Anfahrt durch die Kurve komplett kaputt ist. 

Aber es gibt ja scheinbar für diese Sektion eine neue, direktere Anfahrt?! Oder soll das Teil der Rennstrecke sein?


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. August 2012)

War heute ma wieder spontan 2,5std draußen.
Das was unten raus als Blueline gebaut wurde, find ich gar nicht so schlecht!
Grade der Northshore ist echt nett 

AAAABER: Wie beschissen sind denn bitte die neuen Tables? Schön breit und so sind se, echt toll. 
Aber zum springen der absolute Mist, noch schlimmer als die alten... da müssen sie echt noch Nachhilfe nehmen in Sachen Tablebau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (19. August 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> ...
> Die Liftproblematik versteh ich allerdings absolut nicht...
> War das erste mal mit dem Bike und Schlepplift unterwegs, musste noch höllisch auf meine Reverb Leitung aufpassen ...



ich würde dir empfehlen die gegen eine normale auszutauschen vor dem bikepark.
die erhebliche querbelastung ist nicht gut für die stütze.
die simmerringe und dichtungen werden so arg gequetscht
ich baue sie jedenfalls immer davor aus zur sicherheit.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. August 2012)

Wieso sollten die Simmerringe gequetscht werden?
Die Reverb hat genau wie jede Federgabel Führungsbüchsen drin.
Dazu ist sie noch komplett eingefahren, so besteht ein sehr günstiges Hebelverhältnis um die Kraft ins Aussenrohr der Stütze und somit ins Sattelrohr des Fahrrades zu leiten.

Da sind die Belastungen beim Fahren im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand für die Führungen ungleich höher, da dort das Hebelverhätnis sehr viel ungünstiger ist.

Mehr Sorgen hab ich mir da um die Leitung gemacht...
Die hats aber klag und schadlos überstanden.
Man muss allerdings den Bügel immer schön genau positionieren.

Wenn ich eine ohne Ferbedienung dran hätte würd ich auch ausbauen und ne normale reinstecken, allein schon wegen des tiefer versenkbaren Sattels.
Aber leider ist die Fernbedienung bei mir in die SRAM Matchmaker Schelle integriert und ich müsste die gesamte Schelle wechseln.

Ist ja net so, dass ich jede Woche in nem Schlepplift BP unterwegs bin...


@Voltage FR: welchen Northshore meinst du denn? Den unterhalb des Krokodilsprungs?

Und ja die Tables sind echt net so der Hit, gehn zwar zu springen aber eben nur mit kräftigem Pedaliereinsatz.


----------



## Bombenkrator (19. August 2012)

ja natürlich hat die führungsbuchsen drin. aber eben sehr kleine.
ich halte es halt für keine gute idee in der falschen belastungsrichtung am den teil zu ziehen.
ich habe meinen matchmaker nicht montiert deswegen geht das natürlich etwas schneller zum demontieren.


----------



## Voltage_FR (19. August 2012)

Ich mein den Northshore nach den Tables 
Schien mir sehr neu, da noch kaum bis keine Reifenspuren drauf waren.

Zu viel pedaliereinsatz m.E.
Ich habs heute nicht geschafft genug Schwung zu bekommen. Finds bissl ungünstig, dass der erste n Stück näher an den Startturm gerückt wurde... 2-3m mehr zum pedalieren und es würde evtl besser funktionieren..


----------



## zuspät (20. August 2012)

@dampfsti, sauber gefahren  

war wieder a nettes wochenende, aufgefallen is mir, dass die cc-ler anscheinend auch auf den geschmack gekommen sind  

und hier nochmal ein kleines dankeschön an die jungs die mir gestern wieder auf die beine geholfen haben


----------



## Yoshimura (24. August 2012)

Hi....

Gibt's hier evtl. Leute aus der Gegend Schweinfurt, Würzburg, Geiselwind usw. die ab und zu nach Osternohe fahren bzw. fahren wollen. 

Ich war bis jetzt erst einmal dort aber würde gerne wieder... 

Da könnte man ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden falls es passt.

Gerne auch aaabsolute Bikepark-Rookis und Bergaufbremser so wie ich... 

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (25. August 2012)

War grad auf der Hompepage vom Bikepark und habe unter der Rubrik "Neue Streckenteile" ein Bild entdeckt,auf dem es so aussieht,als ob der Marmot Drop nicht mehr stehen würde.
Klick


----------



## Mithras (25. August 2012)

uhh das is aber n altes Foto ^^


----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

der Marmot Drop steht auf jeden Fall noch! Schau doch mal auf die Webcam von Osternohe! Außerdem wäre es unrealistisch, dass der Platz an dem der Marmot steht, nach dem Abriss, so schnell wieder zuwächst!


----------



## heifisch (25. August 2012)

Das Foto ist vom August 2009, da gabs den NOCH nicht


----------



## nullstein (25. August 2012)

Uuppss...


----------



## Raphael.S (25. August 2012)

nur mal so...

ist die wing zu doublen auch mit meinem Bike möglich??


----------



## ventizm (25. August 2012)

mit genug skills kannst des auch mit nem rennrad machen...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2012)

Aber mit einem Pucky wirds schon schwieriger...

G.


----------



## Raphael.S (25. August 2012)

und mit mittleren skillz?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2012)

Probiers aus, der Hubschrauberpilot ist immer froh wenn er ein paar Flugstunden aufschreiben kann

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphael.S (25. August 2012)

:d..


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2012)

Raphael.S schrieb:


> nur mal so...
> 
> ist die wing zu doublen auch mit meinem Bike möglich??



wenn man sich schon so ne frage stellt, sollte man es am besten gar nicht erst versuchen 
die unfallquote in osternohe ist eh schon viel zu hoch


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2012)

Hauptsache du machst das nicht morgen, da wollte ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen. Bin kein Fan von Streckensperrungen wg. Rettungsdiensteinsätzen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. August 2012)

was ist zu Zeit los an den WE? Dank Ferien 15-25min Anstehen?


----------



## zuspät (26. August 2012)

nee also eigentlich is es zur zeit ganz ok mitm anstehen m.m.


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. August 2012)

Vllt lags am Wetter, aber letzte Woche war nichts mit anstehen.


----------



## lnt (28. August 2012)

wir waren sonntag mal wieder in o-nohe und von mal zu mal wird der park besser, flowiger und spaßiger  respekt an die bauer, ihr seid wirklich fleißig.

war jetzt das 3te mal da und fand alle sprünge (die die ich mich traute) beim ersten besuch schon super dimensioniert. das war im april. und mittlerweile schon wieder viele abschnitte überarbeitet, das ist ne feine sache. die table-line lag mir vorher zwar besser, aber jetzt haben die dinger auch ne schöne größe. die kleine senke nach dem 3ten und letzten table stört aber noch ganz leicht. danach die neue blue-line gefällt mir prima. die kleinen wellen kann man wunderbar pushen und sich im manualen üben. die ersten abfahrten am sonntag waren so schön, da traut man sich auch schnell mal wieder was neues, größeres *haken-setzen-an-roadgap-und-an-wiesensprung-und-zielsprung* so muss ein bikepark-tag laufen 

zum zielsprung noch was: in die landung hab ich's da noch nich geschafft, aber mein kumpel. die dafür nötige geschwindigkeit konnte er aber unmöglich in den anlieger leiten, obwohl er wirklich gut fährt. naja, jedenfalls hats ihn dann aus dem anlieger geworfen. ich hab an dem tag auch keinen gesehen, dem es nicht genau so ging. entweder landeten die jungs auf dem plateau vor der landung und konnten den rechts-anlieger noch packen oder sie sind in die landung gesprungen und waren dann zu schnell und zu nah am anlieger, um den noch zu meistern.

wie gehts euch da? lieber zu kurz springen und anlieger schaffen oder richtig landen und dann wurfanker ziehen? oder sind wir einfach noch zu schlecht


----------



## Freak35 (28. August 2012)

also ich war diese Saison schon öfters in Osternohe und habe jetzt so gut wie alle Sprünge durch...(bis auf den 4m Drop und den direkt daneben) und langsam wird´s langweilig. Finde es deswegen sehr schade dass man die DH Meisterschaftsstrecke nur am Rennen fahren kann und dass sie danach wieder gesperrt wird! Finde ich echt schade....die Streckenbauer haben sich ja auch so viel Mühe für die schönen Sprünge der DH Meisterschaftsstrecke gegeben! Und wenn man diese, auch nach dem Rennen, noch befahren könnte würde dies, meiner Meinung nach, den Park aufwerten und wieder Abwechslungsreicher und Interessanter machen! Wäre echt richtig schade für die tolle Strecke und die tollen Sprünge! Das Gelände auf dem die Meisterschaftsstrecke gebaut ist, ist Privatgelände und die Besitzer von diesem Gelände haben es, meines Wissens nach, nur für das Rennen freigegeben  Aber da lässt sich doch bestimmt irgendwie was machen? Was meint ihr??


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (28. August 2012)

hat osternohe in den ferien auch unter der woche geöffnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edelstoff (28. August 2012)

nein immer nur am wochenende und vereinzelt feiertage. steht auch auf der homepage. finde die neue northshore nach der 2ten wiese ganz gelungen. klar nichts anspruchvolles aber dennoch spaßig.


----------



## zuspät (28. August 2012)

@freak: wenn der besitzer net will dass der park durch sein gelände geht (aus welchem grund auch immer) dann is des so. punkt. klar wäre mehr abwechslung toll, dazu braucht mer eben mehr platz oder man versucht aus dem stück wald des mer hat, was nettes zu bauen. und des is in onohe ganz gut gelungen, klar gibts die ein oder andere stelle die etwas besser sein könnte, aber die wirst immer habe egal wie gross der park is. 
wenn dir die strecken nimmer taugen, dann feil doch zum beispiel bisschen an deiner fahrtechnik


----------



## eliot80 (4. September 2012)

Hier mal die Sequenz von und für den Kollegen vom letzten Sonntag... Ist nicht der Hit aber wenn derjenige es trotzdem in Originalgröße haben will bitte per PN an mich.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1205113


----------



## heifisch (5. September 2012)

Ohne die nachträglich angebrachten Holzbretter wäre das übel ausgegangen, wie bei so einigen Versuchen, die ich bisher beobachten durfte..

Aber trz sauber!


----------



## Burnhard (7. September 2012)

Gibts im Park eigentlich auch Bremsbeläge zu kaufen? Konkret für die aktuelle Code?


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

nicht das ich wüsste ... das Lifthäuschen hat halt Schläuche und Werkzeug .. aber Beläge .. wahrscheinlich eher nicht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (10. September 2012)

Hier findet ihr die komplette Abfahrt der Bayrischen DH von oben bis unten auf Video: http://www.facebook.com/GRUPPE.D


----------



## FrozenSmoke (16. September 2012)

Hammergeil wars heute!
mit 2.04min bin ich auch einigermaßen zufrieden für mein erstes Rennen!
Die klassische Frage nach dem Wochenende:
Weiß einer wo die Fotografen ihre Bilder anbieten?


----------



## M.i.m.i. (16. September 2012)

Ich habe viele Fotos gemacht, weiß aber nicht wo ich sie hochladen soll... Welche Startnummer hattes du bzw. welche Kleidung/Helm hattes du an? Dann kann ich mal schauen ob was dabei ist...


----------



## Mithras (16. September 2012)

lade sie halt hier ins Forum in dein Fotoalbum hoch, mach ich auch immer wenn meine Lady Bilder  im Bikepark geknipst hat .. heute auch wieder


----------



## casiosv (16. September 2012)

Hi,

meine Fotos werde ich dann bei Gegebenheit auch hier verlinken. Ansonsten kann man sie dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch in der Facebook-Gruppe zur BM finden. Bitte keine PN, ob ich Bilder von jmd habe. Ich werde einfach alles hochladen und jeder kann sich selber suchen.


----------



## M.i.m.i. (16. September 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt alle Fotos hoch geladen: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/27408


----------



## Freak35 (16. September 2012)

wo findet man die Ergebnisse des Rennens??


----------



## Smourock17 (16. September 2012)

haha ja des däd i a gern wissn


----------



## kenRockwell (17. September 2012)

des weisd doch scho wo du des finden wirsd


----------



## casiosv (19. September 2012)

Gestern hab ich es schlicht und einfach vergessen.. aber hier nun auch die Fotos meinerseits. Bitte nur für private Zwecke! Viel Spaß beim anschauen und stöbern.

http://photo-sven.de/2012_09_16_bm_osternohe/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (20. September 2012)

wer die ergebnisse von der bayrischen dh meisterschaft noch sucht:



http://www.anders-halt.com/events/images/ergebnisse_bayerische_dh_2012.pdf


----------



## Badesjones (20. September 2012)

Hat jemand was von den Leuten mitbekommen die heftig gestürzt sind? Am Samstag Morgen war es ja wirklich extrem, mindestens 3-4 Krankenwageneinsätze...
Hoffe da ist nichts ernstes passiert. Einige habe sich da doch gut überschätzt...


----------



## casiosv (20. September 2012)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe soll wohl das Schlimmste ein Schlüsselbeinbruch gewesen sein.


----------



## kenRockwell (23. September 2012)

fotos von der BM sind online 
http://bildshop.extreme-pics.de/gallery/2012-09-16-Bayrische-Meisterschaft-Osternohe/


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (25. September 2012)

Hallo. ich hab da mal ne frage...

ich will in ca 3 wochen mal mit meinem sohn nach osternohe zum biken da der park nich sooo weit weg ist.
mein sohn ist 9, fäng mit dem sport grad an und fährt ein kona shred 20zoll mit fr umbau.
Sind die strecken oder eine linie dort damit fahrbar?

wäre für paar infos sehr dankbar, da ich selber dort noch nicht war zum biken und im you tube die strecken im video schwer einzuschätzen ist.

besten dank


----------



## ARES3001 (25. September 2012)

Hi Noway, auf jeden Fall kann dein Sohn da Spass haben. Der Park ist nich besonders steil und auch jedes Hinderniss kann umfahren werden. Aber auf jeden Fall würde ich deinen Sohn nicht alleine fahren lassen sondern immer nur betreut durch einen Erwachsenen der weiß, was er auf dem Rad macht.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (25. September 2012)

es gibt eine Blue Line und die ist relativ einfach. Man kann aber Strecken für andere schwer einschätzen. In welchen anderen Parks wart ihr schon unterwegs und was ist er da gefahren. Der Schlepper kann, muss aber nicht, auch ein Problem werden. Man kann alles schwere auch auf der FR umfahren, aber es ist teilweise sehr wurzelig und ruppig oder Bremswellen machen es nicht leicht. Wenn er damit keine Probleme hat dann spricht gar nichts dagegen.


----------



## ARES3001 (25. September 2012)

Also m.E. wirst du kaum einen anfängerfreundlicheren Park finden. Das einzige was wirklich evtl. nerven könnte ist der Schlepper.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. September 2012)

Air time Ares Alta styler 
Ich finde an Geißkopf den flow country trail sehr Anfänger freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (25. September 2012)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Air time Ares Alta styler
> Ich finde an Geißkopf den flow country trail sehr Anfänger freundlich



Und Könnerfreundlich, yeah. Hat aber zum Weiterentwickeln keine Möglichkeiten. Keine Wurzeln keine Steine...


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2012)

Aber dennoch sehr geil  ..


----------



## ghostriderin12 (25. September 2012)

mithras schrieb:


> aber dennoch sehr geil  ..



jaaaaa :-d


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. September 2012)

Ja weiterentwickeln in Onohe auf hohem Niveau im Vergleich. Weil wenn du nicht fahren kannst dann bringt dich Onohe auch nicht weiter.


----------



## heifisch (26. September 2012)

Am Samstag den 3. November findet wieder ein Kostümride statt!


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (26. September 2012)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> Hallo. ich hab da mal ne frage...
> 
> ich will in ca 3 wochen mal mit meinem sohn nach osternohe zum biken da der park nich sooo weit weg ist.
> mein sohn ist 9, fäng mit dem sport grad an und fährt ein kona shred 20zoll mit fr umbau.
> ...


 
Laut AGB ist Streckennutzung erst ab 12 erlaubt. 

Das ist von Parks Seite.

Meinerseits sage ich: Problem eins - Schlepper, Problem zwei - keine wirklich leichte Strecke.

Für Kinder kann ich den schon genanten Flow Contry am Geißkopf empfehlen. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (27. September 2012)

hey leute... erstmal vielen danke für das super feedback und die infos.

mein sohn war in noch keinen park mit mir deswegen wollte ich es mal probieren. 
wir fahren zusammen öfter nen klein dh track im wald da hat es auch wurzeln steine und alles andere was es so braucht zu spass haben. aber leider nervt das hoch schieben. und ich würde mit ihm zusammen fahren da ich selber auch fahre.
naja mal schauen wie wir das da machen....sonst fahr ich einfach mal hin und probiers, ansonsten fahren wir dann halt weiter zum geisskopf.
ich würde ja mit ihn zusammen fahren...


----------



## der_erce (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja, der Geißkopf Flow Country ist klasse.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (1. Oktober 2012)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> hey leute... erstmal vielen danke für das super feedback und die infos.
> 
> mein sohn war in noch keinen park mit mir deswegen wollte ich es mal probieren.
> wir fahren zusammen öfter nen klein dh track im wald da hat es auch wurzeln steine und alles andere was es so braucht zu spass haben. aber leider nervt das hoch schieben. und ich würde mit ihm zusammen fahren da ich selber auch fahre.
> ...



Wie schaut es aus, wart ihr schon in Ono oder wann wollt ihrs wagen?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (2. Oktober 2012)

nein waren noch nicht dort...mein sohn war leider in noch keinem bikepark.

will voraussichtlich am 13 oder 14.10 dort mit meinem junior da hin...je nachdem wie das wetter wird.


----------



## der kleine noob (3. Oktober 2012)

NoWay78_UMF schrieb:


> Hallo. ich hab da mal ne frage...
> 
> ich will in ca 3 wochen mal mit meinem sohn nach osternohe zum biken da der park nich sooo weit weg ist.
> mein sohn ist 9, fäng mit dem sport grad an und fährt ein kona shred 20zoll mit fr umbau.
> ...



Also heute hatte einer seinen 8 Jährigen Sohn dabei, also denke ich, dass das schon geht. Der hat sich auch ganz gut angestellt.
Musst halt immer ein Auge auf Ihn haben weil manche Stellen schwer einzusehen sind. Nicht das er ausversehen über den haufen gefahren wird.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (3. Oktober 2012)

das Benutzerbild dazu


----------



## der_erce (3. Oktober 2012)

Hahaha....Deins haut aber auch ganz gut rein


----------



## lugggas (3. Oktober 2012)

Gibts denn irgendwo schon die fotos, die am sonntag gemacht wurden?


----------



## psx0407 (3. Oktober 2012)

entweder kommt die frage viel zu spät...weil es ja nicht mehr montag ist.   

oder die frage müsste lauten:
"wo wird´s denn die fotos geben, die am sonntag gemacht werden ?"   

psx0407


----------



## der kleine noob (3. Oktober 2012)

lugggas schrieb:


> Gibts denn irgendwo schon die fotos, die am sonntag gemacht wurden?



Würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.
Und heute hat ja auch jemand Fotos gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (4. Oktober 2012)

der kleine noob schrieb:


> Also heute hatte einer seinen 8 Jährigen Sohn dabei, also denke ich, dass das schon geht. Der hat sich auch ganz gut angestellt.
> Musst halt immer ein Auge auf Ihn haben weil manche Stellen schwer einzusehen sind. Nicht das er ausversehen über den haufen gefahren wird.



Wie ist der Nachwuchs denn mit dem Schlepper klargekommen? Da hätte ich am meisten Bedenken wenn es ihn in einem der Steistücke raushaut und er dann in der Pampa liegt/steht!!


----------



## der kleine noob (4. Oktober 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wie ist der Nachwuchs denn mit dem Schlepper klargekommen? Da hätte ich am meisten Bedenken wenn es ihn in einem der Steistücke raushaut und er dann in der Pampa liegt/steht!!



Das weiss ich leider nicht, hab Ihn nur bei den Tables gesehen.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> entweder kommt die frage viel zu spät...weil es ja nicht mehr montag ist.
> 
> oder die frage müsste lauten:
> "wo wird´s denn die fotos geben, die am sonntag gemacht werden ?"
> ...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. Oktober 2012)

Heut hats mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Und ich will keine Bilder .


----------



## ride-FX (6. Oktober 2012)

na wenigstens machts dir auch ohne bilder dort noch spaß...


----------



## casiosv (6. Oktober 2012)

Und trotzdem gibts BILDER!

http://photo-sven.de/2012_10_06_osternohe/index.htm


----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ja auch net drauf


----------



## casiosv (6. Oktober 2012)

Schade.. Naja nächstes mal dann vielleicht.


----------



## dave.312 (9. Oktober 2012)

hey...bin Urlaubsbedingt in der nähe. Osternohe ist nur am we auf?? oder könnte man auch ohne lift sein Spaß haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casiosv (9. Oktober 2012)

Fahren ist nur während der Lift-Öffnungszeiten erlaubt! Diese sind aktuell nur noch Samstag und Sonntag von 10-18 Uhr soweit ich weis.


----------



## dave.312 (9. Oktober 2012)

ja das hab i mir schon fast gedacht aber trotzdem danke für die antwort...


----------



## der kleine noob (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du unter der Woche fahren willst, könntest du zum Ochsenkopf fahren.
Ist in der Nähe von Bayreuth.
Hat auch unter der Woche offen.


----------



## lnt (12. Oktober 2012)

morgen wird doch bestimmt offen sein in osternohe, oder? heut ist ja noch wetterbedingt zu, aber morgen soll der herbst ja noch mal schönes wetter preisgeben. weiß hier jemand was genaues?


----------



## Capic Biker (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein Kumpel und ich wollen auch morgen hin,
aber Heute regnet es ja noch etwas
ich hoffe die machen morgen auf

Aber das erfahren wir Morgen frühstens 8:00 - 8:30


----------



## Deleted 252417 (12. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

ich möchte am Sonntag mit einem Freund das erste mal in den Bikepark nach Osternohe.
Da ich selbst nur ein AM Bike habe müsste ich mir für den Park eines ausleihen (Kumpel hat eins braucht keines).

Weiß jemand ob ich mir ein Bike direkt im Bikepark ausleihen kann oder eines von einem Händler in der Nähe holen muss?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2012)

normal müssten se welche dort haben, aber um sicher zu gehen würde ich morgen mal anrufen


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Vor Ort gibts soweit ich weiß keine Bikes. Auf der HP steht nix davon. Es sind auf der Seite lediglich 3 Radläden ausgeschrieben die Verleihen...einer in Wendelstein, einer in Hersbruck und der andere Neunkirchen. Ergo..vorher selber drum kümmern.


----------



## Deleted 252417 (12. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Vor Ort gibts soweit ich weiß keine Bikes. Auf der HP steht nix davon. Es sind auf der Seite lediglich 3 Radläden ausgeschrieben die Verleihen...einer in Wendelstein, einer in Hersbruck und der andere Neunkirchen. Ergo..vorher selber drum kümmern.



OK thx


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich will eventuell Sonntag kommen, ab wann steht Online ob offen ist oder nicht?


----------



## Mithras (12. Oktober 2012)

jeweils frühs so gegen 08:00 Uhr.. aber schön ne Karte kaufen gell  *duck*

Jaa Räder zum Verleih, in Hersbruck müsste das Giant sein in Neuenkirchen am Brand gibt es Bergamont Wendelstein .. keine Ahnung


----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2012)

okay, dachte eigentlich die ham bikes vor ort. mein fehler. 
btw. danke für die netten pics die bis etz so geschossen wurden 

edit: laut fb

Achtung!!!!! Wieder kein gutes Wetter in Sicht. Extremer Dauerregen seit Stunden, deshalb kann der Bikepark am
 Samstag, den 13.10.2012 nicht öffnen.
 Für Sonntag sind wir vorsichtig optimistisch.
 Die Homepage wird am Sonntag früh bis 8.15 Uhr aktualisiert.


----------



## heifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass man sich auch Leihbikes, nach Absprache, an die Talstation liefern lassen kann. Wäre natürlich besonders Sonntags praktisch, da hat ja kein laden offen. Bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, am besten anrufen.
Ob Osternohe an diesem Wochenende aber offen hat würde ich bezweifeln nachdem es heute ziemlich stark geregnet hat. Das wird aber morgens so gegen 8 Uhr auf der Homepage stehen.
Edit: Gerade hat der Bikepark auf Facebook gepostet, dass der Park morgen aufgrund von Dauerregen geschlossen bleibt.
Edit 2: zu spät (schöner Wortwitz)  :-D

Via Tapatalk


----------



## lnt (12. Oktober 2012)

kein gutes wetter in sicht? seit 3 tagen check ich die wetterberichte, da heiÃt es immer morgen sonne und wolkenfrei, nur freitag und in der nacht vorher regen.

verdammt, jetz mÃ¼ssen wir umplanen. schÃ¶neck vielleicht mal anpeilen. bikepark-osternohe: Ã¼berlegts euch noch mal! wir bringen morgen 100â¬ + spesen + trinkgeld in den umlauf


----------



## biker-wug (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann kommt am WE nach Treuchtlingen, Specialized Enduro Series!!


----------



## ride-FX (12. Oktober 2012)

Warum von Dresden nach Osternohe fahren? Ihr habt doch die geilen Strecken vor der Haustür, Tschechien usw.... da nach Schöneck oder Osternohe zu fahren is schon bisl arm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (13. Oktober 2012)

Nach diesem Regen willst Du gar nicht in Osternohe fahren - glaubs mir


----------



## ride-FX (13. Oktober 2012)

fulltimedrift.


----------



## lnt (13. Oktober 2012)

kommt drauf an was einem gefällt. ruppige dh's sind absolut nich mein ding, flowige, sprunglastige strecken schon. liberec is sonst noch ganz reizvoll. aber hast recht is schon abslout arm von uns


----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2012)

was war denn heute am ende gegen 18 uhr noch passiert...zuerst ein krankenwagen, dann bergrettung, dann notarzt, dann polizei, dann noch ein notarzt und dann nochmal polizei !?

hoffe wenn was passiert, das es nix schlimmes war !

aber sonst, toller tag und auch die umbauten sehr gelungen !


----------



## Choo_Choo (21. Oktober 2012)

der kleine noob schrieb:


> Wenn du unter der Woche fahren willst, könntest du zum Ochsenkopf fahren.
> Ist in der Nähe von Bayreuth.
> Hat auch unter der Woche offen.



gibts vom ochsenkopf ne website?


----------



## psx0407 (21. Oktober 2012)

Choo_Choo schrieb:


> gibts vom ochsenkopf ne website?


Ja, gibt es. Wir aus'm forum können dir aber auch gerne einen prospekt zuschicken oder vorbeifahren, wenn dir das eintippen von "ochsenkopf" in google zuviel arbeit bedeutet...
Psx0407


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

soso79 schrieb:


> was war denn heute am ende gegen 18 uhr noch passiert...zuerst ein krankenwagen, dann bergrettung, dann notarzt, dann polizei, dann noch ein notarzt und dann nochmal polizei !?
> 
> hoffe wenn was passiert, das es nix schlimmes war !
> 
> aber sonst, toller tag und auch die umbauten sehr gelungen !



watt??????


----------



## Voltage_FR (21. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Wir aus'm forum können dir aber auch gerne einen prospekt zuschicken oder vorbeifahren, wenn dir das eintippen von "ochsenkopf" in google zuviel arbeit bedeutet...
> Psx0407




Hier hat jemand was von Umbauten geschrieben? Was hams denn geändert?


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2012)

Erstmal gute Genesungswünsche an alle Gestürzten...

Weiß irgendeiner wie es dem am 14.10. am Marmot Drop gestürzten Rider geht, bzw weiß was ihm passiert ist...
Hat ja recht lange gedauert bis sie ihn versorgt und eingeladen hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Choo_Choo (21. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Wir aus'm forum können dir aber auch gerne einen prospekt zuschicken oder vorbeifahren, wenn dir das eintippen von "ochsenkopf" in google zuviel arbeit bedeutet...
> Psx0407



nix für ungut, aber ich kenn den ochsenkopf nur ausm motorradbereich und da ist der im sauerland ...
danke, dass du sogar bei mir vorbeifahren möchtest


----------



## YellowYellow (21. Oktober 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Wir aus'm forum können dir aber auch gerne einen prospekt zuschicken oder vorbeifahren, wenn dir das eintippen von "ochsenkopf" in google zuviel arbeit bedeutet...
> Psx0407



Antworte doch einfach auf die Frage, oder lass es ganz. Solche unqualifizierten Beiträge sind absolut überflüssig.


----------



## Priest0r (21. Oktober 2012)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Antworte doch einfach auf die Frage, oder lass es ganz. Solche unqualifizierten Beiträge sind absolut überflüssig.



ganz ehrlich? geht so.
ein bisschen eigeninitiative hat noch niemandem geschadet.

der nächste postet dann von seinem handy:
bin am kacken, aber klopapier is leer! und nu?


aber naja, sieht vllt jeder etwas anders.

http://www.fichtlride.de/
http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/
http://www.erlebnis-ochsenkopf.de/
sortiert nach relevanz für biker


----------



## Metal-Rider (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey 
Ich geh am Sonntag mit einem Freund in diesen Bikepark und da wollt ich mal Fragen ob das mein Cube Ams 130 Pro verträgt...also ich hab jetzt nicht vor die Hardcore Drops zu fahren oder so...
Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen mit?
Lg


----------



## der kleine noob (21. Oktober 2012)

Metal-Rider schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich geh am Sonntag mit einem Freund in diesen Bikepark und da wollt ich mal Fragen ob das mein Cube Ams 130 Pro verträgt...also ich hab jetzt nicht vor die Hardcore Drops zu fahren oder so...
> Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen mit?
> Lg



Kannst auch mit nem Baumarkt Fahrrad runter fahren.
Wirst halt nicht so viel Spaß haben als mit einem Freerider oder einem Downhiller, aber ein bisschen Spaß, lässt sich damit sicherlich auch haben


----------



## Choo_Choo (21. Oktober 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? geht so.
> ein bisschen eigeninitiative hat noch niemandem geschadet.
> 
> der nächste postet dann von seinem handy:
> ...



sollte nicht den eindruck erwecken, als gäbe es keinerlei eigeninitiative. gehör in der regel auch zu denen die "use your brain or google" raushaun.

ein kleiner blick hätte nur gereicht um zu sehen, dass ich zum zeitpunkt der frage keine 2h im forum angemeldet war.
wie gesagt: ochsenkopf lag für mich im sauerland und ist eine kurvenreiche strecke, die an wochenenden plus feiertagen für motorradfahrern gesperrt ist. daher meine frage wo dieser ochsenkopf sei; woher soll man auch wissen, dass es noch mehr ochsenköpfe - nicht zu verwechseln mit hornochsen - in deutschland gibt?  

trotzdem danke für deine links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich wills nicht in die Länge ziehen und jeder hat alles gesagt und du hast deine Links, aber allein das Wort "Ochsenkopf" und "Mountainbike" hätten aus dem allwissenden ORakel genügend Infos herausgespuckt.  Only my 50cent!


----------



## Priest0r (21. Oktober 2012)

aller Anfang ist schwer, ganz besonders hier.. 

auch wenn man das Anmeldedatum nicht zwangsläufig mit radfahrerfahrung gleichsetzen kann.... soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sieht man auf den seiten nicht unbedingt soo viel von der strecke.
meiner meinung nach gibt es anfängerfreundlichere parks. mir hat der ochsenkopf bei den ersten besuchen nicht wirklich spaß gemacht... mitlerweile mag ich ihn sehr 

guck dir am besten bilder bei flickr / videos bei youtube / etc... an.


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir waren vor nem Monat das erste mal dort und es war Kräfteraubend, Materialzehrend und sehr sehr geil. Die Videos täuschen manchmal sehr. Der obere DH Teil ist schon knackig. Wenn man den hinter sich hat, wirds richtig flowig und man kann, wenn man die Strecke langsam kenn auch richtig Gas geben. Jetzt aber wiedr zu Onohe...was war denn da jetzt gestern mit dem Ganzen Polizei und Sani-Aufmarsch?


----------



## Mithras (21. Oktober 2012)

Erce wills wissen  .. (ich auch  )


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Hrhr...naja komm...ich war immerhin ja bis halb 3 zumindest auch dort...und wenn ich hör dass da so ein Aufmarsch ist, will ich schon wissen was da war.


----------



## Choo_Choo (21. Oktober 2012)

wie dem auch sei. finds forum etwas unübersichtlich; bins kleiner bzw übersichtlicher gewohnt. vllt alles gewohnheit.
im grunde wollte nur wissen wo man im frankenland & umland schöne FR/DH-strecken hat, da mir die ca 400km nach willingen nicht immer gelegen kommen - auch wenns sich dort lohnt.


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Bigspots sind Ochsenkopf / Osternohe / Geisskopf (Bischofsmais) und ich glaub Beerfelden ist ungefähr genauso weit weg wie der Geisskopf.


----------



## ride-FX (22. Oktober 2012)

Steinach am silbersattel, spicak und Schöneck sind auch in dem Umkreis.


----------



## el.locko (29. Oktober 2012)

Preisfrage. Weiß einer ob dieses Jahr sowas wie n Halloweenride startet? Oder ob da was geplant is?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Oktober 2012)

guck mal homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Oktober 2012)

el.locko schrieb:


> Preisfrage. Weiß einer ob dieses Jahr sowas wie n Halloweenride startet? Oder ob da was geplant is?



Hi el.locko,

klar ist einer, bist du wieder fit. Findet am Samstag 3.11. statt.
Würd mich freuen wenn du kommst.


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. Oktober 2012)

Logo ist da was geplant


----------



## el.locko (30. Oktober 2012)

Darf net fahren.  

Werd aber auf jeden Fall versuchen das ich vorbei komm. Vielleicht bring ich mein Bruder mit. 

Wenn jemand ne Kamera hat und Bilder will kann ich mich auch als Fotograf zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. Oktober 2012)

Schau ma mal, dann seng ma scho 

Leider sieht der Wetterbericht nicht gut aus und auch es aktuelle Wetter ist sehr kontraproduktiv


----------



## el.locko (3. November 2012)

Das war ja wohl nix heute. 

Naja vielleicht gibts ja wenigstens nen Ersatztermin.


----------



## ride-FX (3. November 2012)

ihr könnt doch jeden tag im narrenkostüm rumfahren?!


----------



## el.locko (17. November 2012)

Weiß wer ob morgen der Halloweenride startet, oder is das mittlerweile hinfällig?


----------



## der kleine noob (17. November 2012)

Wenn, dann würde etwas auf der Seite bzw. bei Facebook stehen.
Kannst dir aber ruhig eine Nikolausmütze aufsetzen


----------



## kenRockwell (17. November 2012)

omg könnt ihr nicht vieleicht noch ein kostümride von jahr 2000 oder so machen?junge der käs is schnee von gestern.braucht ihr echt ne veranstaltung um spass beim fahren zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budthead (18. November 2012)

kenRockwell schrieb:


> omg könnt ihr nicht vieleicht noch ein kostümride von jahr 2000 oder so machen?junge der käs is schnee von gestern.braucht ihr echt ne veranstaltung um spass beim fahren zu haben?



Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich dass Menschen im Internet nicht in einem normalen Ton miteinander kommunizieren können 

Da hätte doch ein; Nein findet nicht statt,- gereicht?


----------



## heifisch (18. November 2012)

Um das hier zu klären. Nein, der Kostümride findet dieses Jahr nicht mehr statt. Warum sich hier allerdings erwachsene Menschen auf so eine Art unterhalten müssen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Avatas (19. November 2012)

sind die Fotos von heute schon online? Werden die überhaupt online gestellt und wenn ja, wo?

hab ich dem eigentlich erlaubt von mir fotos zu schießen?  Wenn ich das vorher gewüsst hätte, wäre vielleicht sogar rasieren drin gewesen.


----------



## ride-FX (19. November 2012)

letzteres ist eine interessante sache... vor allem wegen der veröffentlichung der bilder im netz


----------



## psx0407 (19. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> sind die Fotos von heute schon online? Werden die überhaupt online gestellt und wenn ja, wo?


ah, heute ist ja schon wieder montag, der foto-frage-tag.
was haltet ihr von dem vorschlag, wenn ihr den fotografen DIREKT beim fotografieren fragt, wo er die bilder veröffentlichen wird? er wird´s normalerweise schon vorher wissen und ihr erspart euch das fragen im netz.
und den forenusern erspart ihr auch die montagsfrage im ibc...

psx0407


----------



## Avatas (20. November 2012)

das hat mir persönlich nun nicht wirklich geholfen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich jedes mal in den Bikepark Stift+Zettel mitnehmen will.

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das auf der Homepage des Parks veröffentlicht wird. Dies ist aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall. 

Werd mich demnächst bei Fragen im Forum zurückhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (20. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich jedes mal in den Bikepark Stift+Zettel mitnehmen will.


ok, etwas konstruktiver von mir:
in ein mobiltelefon kann man auch information eingeben und speichern.


Avatas schrieb:


> Werd mich demnächst bei Fragen im Forum zurückhalten...


würde ich nicht grundsätzlich machen, nur die "montagsfrage" fällt halt immer wieder auf.
auf der anderen seite: so kommt wenigstens eeetwas "leben" in den osternohe-thread...

ich meine das mit der montagsfrage nicht verbissen ernst, vielmehr ironisch. also "nothing for ungood".

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (20. November 2012)

Manche Fotografen haben auch Kärtchen am Mann oder zumindest ne Webseite. Dafür muss man aber Hirn für mehr als 5 Minuten damit belästigen. Aber generell hab ich kein Problem mit der Montagsfrage  !


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. November 2012)

Ich mach aus der montagsfrage Ne sonntagsfrage


----------



## Budthead (25. November 2012)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Ich mach aus der montagsfrage Ne sonntagsfrage



/push


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. November 2012)

Alles gerechtfertig war ja heute sogar mit Blitz einer unterwegs die Bilder will ich auch unbedingt


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen ab wann der Park wieder geöffnet hat?


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Januar 2013)

in ca. 60-80 Tagen


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ab wann der Park wieder geöffnet hat?



Kannst ja mal bescheid geben, wenn de kommst. Dann aktivier ich noch paar Leute und wir machen Session?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Klar gern  

Wir haben gestern bei ein paar Bier mal unseren Plan für das Jahr 2013 aufgestellt und dabei Osternohe als Ziel ins Auge gefasst.

Ich dachte der Park ist ganzjährig geöffnet (natürlich unter Beachtung der Witterungsverhältnisse)?


----------



## der kleine noob (22. Januar 2013)

Nein, da alles auf Ski Betrieb umgebaut ist.
liegt zur Zeit ja auch gut Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Der Lift ist ganzjährig offen. Der Park nicht. Im Winter ist die Skipiste dort aktiv! Ja, würd mich freuen, wenn man mal gemeinsam brettert. Finde es immer interessant Leute ausm Forum mal in real life zu sehn  ! 
Evtl könn ma auch mal Bischofsmais mal fahren, wenn sichs ergibt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Evtl könn ma auch mal Bischofsmais mal fahren, wenn sichs ergibt.


 
Klar gern, wollten wir auch mal wieder anpeilen. Hab an BMais jedoch schlechte Erinnerungen (Schlüsselbeinbruch)


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Ouch..naja..ich hatte auf dem 4X auch nen geilen Abflug  Ja...lass uns das mal so im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Wird gemacht. Eventuell kennst du dort in der Nähe ja auch ne Pension oder sowas, dann könnten wir Samstag und Sonntag fahren


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Kennen tu ich jetzt keine davon aber was ich so immer beim vorbeifahren gesehen hab denk ich wird des schon passen!

https://www.google.de/search?q=Pens...:de:official&client=firefox-beta&channel=fflb


----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Januar 2013)

Bei derzeitiger Wetterlage dauerts bis MÃ¤rz sicher.
Momentan ist eben alles auf Ski umgebaut (Andere BÃ¼gel,  BÃ¼gel enger zusammen) und solang Schnee liegt oder ergiebig angesagt wird, Ã¤ndert sich daran nixâ¦


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ouch..naja..ich hatte auf dem 4X auch nen geilen Abflug  Ja...lass uns das mal so im Hinterkopf behalten



 Ich glaube ich weis sogar auf welchem Bike das war .. Leute aktivieren.. wenn ich mit darf, und Zeit habe wär ich mit am Start


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Von mir aus kannst du gern mitkommen. Eventuell nehme ich mein Canyon mit, dann können wir ein inoffizielles Treffen machen


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weis sogar auf welchem Bike das war .. Leute aktivieren.. wenn ich mit darf, und Zeit habe wär ich mit am Start



Ich schäm mich auch daffür 
Und logo biste bei den aktivierten dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2013)

Juchuu, ich darf mitspielen 

Machst du dir da immernoch ne Birne? Lass mal gut sein .. hab das Rad auch oft genug in die Heide geworfen, außerdem waren die Kratzer am Bremshebel echt schon vorher dran  ..


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Das tröstende war, dass 3 Typen dort standen und meinten ich wär Nummer 4 
Nene...war mir halt nur unangenehm  !


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hab auch nur knapp die Kurve bekommen...


----------



## Capic Biker (16. März 2013)

Jo Leute, 
wie siehts aus ab wann macht der Bikepark Osternohe die Türen auf ?


----------



## keffers (16. März 2013)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Jo Leute,
> wie siehts aus ab wann macht der Bikepark Osternohe die Türen auf ?



in der freeride steht für osternohe öffnungsdatum nur april, aber kein genaues datum


----------



## heifisch (16. März 2013)

Auf der Website und auf Facebook finden sich bereits erste Bilder von den Strecken. Der Schnee ist fast schon weg. Am 6.7./April ist der Testday von Specialized in Osternohe, da werden sie also offen haben. Wenn das Wetter hält, klappt das ja evtl. auch schon am Osterwochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (17. März 2013)

Blick auf die Homepage hilft 

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=131%3Aaktuelle-bikeparksituation

Hoffen wir mal, dass nicht mehr zuviel weiße Sch.... runterkommt, dann kanns sicher bald wieder losgehn


----------



## der_erce (17. März 2013)

Der Thread erwacht wieder zum Leben


----------



## keffers (17. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Der Thread erwacht wieder zum Leben



hat halt auch winterpause gemacht, so wie die parks


----------



## ventizm (17. März 2013)

warum wurde mein freudenschrei gelöscht? oO


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2013)

keffers schrieb:


> hat halt auch winterpause gemacht, so wie die parks


Ja genau, jetzt noch Fell rasieren, Futter suchen und die Krallen wetzen  Die Jagdsaison wird wieder eröffnet 



ventizm schrieb:


> warum wurde mein freudenschrei gelöscht? oO


Weil er vielleicht die Gefühle eines anderen Freudenschreies verletzt hat?  Oder der Server hat gesponnen. Manchmal wenn ich per App was tippe funzt es nicht.


----------



## heifisch (25. März 2013)

Es gibt was offizelles von der Website des Bikeparks:

"
* Endlich ist es soweit!!*

  	Unsere fleißigen Streckenarbeiter sind seit Tagen im Einsatz und falls  das Wetter so bleibt, wird am Osterwochenende geöffnet! Die Strecken  wurden vom Laub befreit und der Schnee ist fast weg.
*Unsere Öffnungszeiten*: Karfreitag, Karsamstag, Ostersonntag und Ostermontag von 10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr. 
  	Saisonkarten verkaufen wir ab dem 01.04.2013.
  	Das Team des Bikeparks freut sich auf Euch! " - www.bikepark-osternohe.de


----------



## Stapfn (25. März 2013)

Geilomat!!


----------



## Capic Biker (25. März 2013)

Wie geil !!!
Wird wieder die Hölle los sein die 4 Tage


----------



## P3 Killa (25. März 2013)

Naja, jetzt schneit es ja seit heute früh erstmal wieder ordentlich...


----------



## ride-FX (25. März 2013)

Egal solang drunter ka Laub liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (25. März 2013)

Top!


----------



## Dropperl (25. März 2013)

Da der Sammerberg sein Opening nochmal eine Woche verschieben muss, hier auch nochma 

Wer wird am We anzutreffen sein?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

Die Leute vom Samerberg wissen doch noch gar nicht 100% ob der Termin verschoben wird...


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die Leute vom Samerberg wissen doch noch gar nicht 100% ob der Termin verschoben wird...





			
				Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> *Bikepark Samerberg*
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!!!!!
> Es ist entschieden, aus Wettertechnischen Gründen ist es nun leider  amtlich: wir müssen das opening verschieben! Neues Datum ist der  06.04.2013, die Wetterfee hat es heuer nicht gut mit uns gemeint,  aktuell haben wir wieder ca. 10cm Neuschnee auf der gesamten Strecke mit  Temperaturen weit unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Und es sieht nicht danach aus  als ob es aufhört zu schneien. Der  gesamten Bikeparkcrew blutet das Herz, aber es macht einfach keinen  Sinn. Wir können keine 50% der Strecke frei geben, da sich noch zuviel  Baustellen auf der Strecke befinden und es leider momentan nicht  annähernd fahrbare Bedingungen gibt. Wir hoffen dennoch auf ein  zahlreiches Erscheinen am 06.04.2013 und freuen uns auf einen guten  Start in die neue Bikesaison! Euer Timzone Bikepark Team



Doch sie wissen es!


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Doch sie wissen es!


 
Ja jetzt, circa 6 Stunden nach meinem Post...


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. März 2013)

Ist doch wurscht 
War allerdings angesichts der Bilder vormittags fast abzusehen...

....gut, dass ONO aufmacht. Ist mir eh lieber


----------



## Mithras (28. März 2013)

Und es regnet........


----------



## ride-FX (28. März 2013)

bassd doch, perfektes nohe wetter. fehlt nur frischer laub.


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. März 2013)

Check de Homepage. Morng ist zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (29. März 2013)

Ich hoff die haben am Samstag auf, wir kommen extra aus Bonn hin gefahren.
Fahren hier um 3 uhr nachts los


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2013)

Ihr krassen ... oO


----------



## zuspät (29. März 2013)

wieso fahrt ihr denn so früh los? von bonn nach osternohe braucht mer ja keine 7 stunden.


----------



## Capic Biker (29. März 2013)

4 Stunden mindestens können ja nicht mehr als 120 km/h fahren. 
Wir wollen ja um kurz vor 10 dort sein.

Dennoch müssten wir es wissen ob aufgemacht wird oder nicht


----------



## nullstein (29. März 2013)

Komische Rechnung...
Wenn nächstes WE auf ist,bin ich da!


----------



## Capic Biker (29. März 2013)

ja 3 uhr war etwas übertrieben da steh ich vielleicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (29. März 2013)

nachdem am nächsten we speci am start is mit testrädern usw. wird wohl offen sein.

hmm bonn-osternohe ca. 420 km? hmm bis heut nacht den wetterbericht im auge behalten und um 5 losfahren. die tele nummer vom park notieren und relativ früh dort anrufen? dann seit ihr evtl. erst auf dem halben weg dort hin, falls doch geschlossen is


----------



## teatimetom (29. März 2013)

facebook:
FR / 29.03.2013 / 20.00 Uhr:
 Samstag, 30.03.2013 geschlossen! Gerade eben die Strecke abgegangen, alles nass und v. a. die Hindernisse voller Schnee. Unter diesen Umständen kann der Bikepark nicht geöffnet werden. Für Sonntag wird kurzfristig über eine Öffnung entschieden. Bitte vor der Anfahrt noch einmal auf der Homepage nachschauen.
 Bis dann........................


----------



## Jan1601 (30. März 2013)

Habs gestern Abend nicht mehr gelesen, stand schon alles gepackt parat  Dann pack ich halt wieder aus und geh wieder ins Bett


----------



## teatimetom (30. März 2013)

Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> SA / 30.03.2013 / 20.00 Uhr:
> Sonntag, 31.03.2013 geschlossen! Leider kann der Bikepark auch am Ostersonntag nicht geöffnet werden. Für Montag wird kurzfristig über eine Öffnung entschieden. Bitte vor der Anfahrt noch einmal auf der Homepage nachschauen.
> 
> Wir wünschen Euch trotzdem schöne Osterfeiertage!
> ...



Find ich aber total ok, wer Osternohe bei richtiger Nässe kennt der kann sich bessere (sicherere) Bedingungen für den Saisonstart vorstellen. 
Es gibt Bikeparks, die haben weniger anfällige Strecken bei Nässe aber Osternohe wird sehr sehr rutschig bei Feuchtigkeit.

Bin ca 100 km Weg und bei uns steht das Gelände unter Wasser, also da wo gerade kein Schnee liegt


----------



## der kleine noob (31. März 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Find ich aber total ok, wer Osternohe bei richtiger Nässe kennt der kann sich bessere (sicherere) Bedingungen für den Saisonstart vorstellen.





Wäre sehr schade und unnötig sich direkt beim ersten Bikeparkbesuch des Jahres gleich zu verletzen.


----------



## Dropperl (31. März 2013)

Wer wird morgen da sein, wenn auf ist? Schaut ja gut aus, soweit. Würd mich gern an wen ranhängen . 
Werd mit einem grauen Intense und THE Helm anwesend sein


----------



## Mithras (31. März 2013)

kein Bike...  .. bzw steht gerade zum verkauf


----------



## lnt (1. April 2013)

+2 °C, sonnenschein und (fast) schneefrei: da heut ja offen ist, sind bestimmt paar von euch vor ort zum einläuten der bikepark-saison.

würde mich drüber freuen, falls jemand berichten kann. gibts neubauten/umbauten? wie sind die bodenverhältnisse? usw.


----------



## Nill (1. April 2013)

Yehaaa ! Verfolge mal diesen Thread. Wenn diese WE offen ist komm ich mal rum . 

Endlich wieder Bikepark


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. April 2013)

Kann bitte jemand etwas zur Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen, wir überlegen ob wir am 06.04.2013 nach Osternohe oder zum Samerberg fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Machens jetzt am Samerberg doch auf?

Irgendwer wird sich, hoffe ich mal, hier noch melden wies heute ging. Wahrscheinlich sind sie alle noch vom ersten Bikeparktag geflasht

G.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. April 2013)

Laut email von den Parkbetreibern und der Homepage ist die Eröffnung am 06.04. . Eigentlich sollte ja bereits gestern geöffnet werden, aber Wetter war zu schlecht und Schnee zu hoch...


----------



## zuspät (1. April 2013)

super war`s  in der früh strecke schön gefroren. gegen mittag wurds dann rutschig und die liftstrecke war auch matschig. spassig wars trotzdem. 
die ladungen wurdenmit brechsand? etwas aufgeschüttet. die wippe gegenüber der wing is weg, is etz a normaler shore. wie die dh beieinander is kein plan. 

freu mich auf die saison


----------



## lnt (1. April 2013)

freut mich für dich. hab mic heut selbst gequält und bestimmt 10x die webcam auf der homepage angeklickt und die biker auf dem standbild beneidet. aber naja, ich denk nächstes we wird meine bikepark-saison in osternohe gestartet.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (1. April 2013)

War echt sehr gut zu fahren. Bin erst Mittags angekommen. Ich wurde bereits am Parkplatz von einigen gewarnt, total rutschig null Chance ohne richtige Matschreifen. Toll, ich Muddy Mary drauf und nicht die super Matschfahrerin.
Was solls, ich war schon mal da, dann fahr ich auch.
Was soll ich sagen, es hat riesig Spass gemacht!!! Und wo bitte ausser in der Liftspur war es rutschig?
Megageiler Bikeparktag!!!


----------



## ride-FX (1. April 2013)

am parkplatz stehen nur leute die nicht fahrn. 100% gelaber.


----------



## teatimetom (1. April 2013)

War alles ganz gut Fahrbar heute, teilweise zwar seitwärts, aber nie unsicher 

Den Step Down in der Dh Strecke haben wir ausgelassen, liegt noch Schnee in der Landung und vor dem schnellen Anlieger


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. April 2013)

Saugeiler Tag heute! 
Strecke war nicht rutschig. Liftspur war Letten pur stellenweiße, aber wurde mit jeder Fahrt auch besser


----------



## JKanzinger (5. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand etwas zur Streckenbeschaffenheit sagen, wir überlegen ob wir am 06.04.2013 nach Osternohe oder zum Samerberg fahren...



Also am Samerberg liegen UNTEN +10cm Schnee. Der Park macht zwar auf aber da liegt überall noch Schnee auf der Strecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. April 2013)

war heut. alles bestens, super boden. einzig nach dem wiesen step down is noch recht dünn flüßig. und natürlich in der lift spur.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. April 2013)

Geht es hier eigendlich noch um Osternohe oder mehr um Samerberg?  Die Antworten sind leicht verwirrend ohne Zitat.


----------



## JKanzinger (7. April 2013)

Ghostboy meint osternohe zu 100% da in samerberg nen sessellift ist da gibts keine liftspur ;-)


----------



## luxaltera (8. April 2013)

werde das hier mal gespannt verfolgen. hoffe das es kommendes WE nicht regnet!


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2013)

leider is in unserer Gegend die Woche über Regen angekündigt ... :/


----------



## nullstein (9. April 2013)

Hat Onohe bei Regen generell nicht auf?Wollte dieses WE gern hin.Aber der Wetterbericht sagt derzeit leichten Regen für Fr und Sa voraus.Und 400km für nichts wären halt doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (9. April 2013)

joa das wird früh morgens in nohe entschieden.... erkennbar an der ampel auf der webseite


----------



## pndrev (10. April 2013)

Naja, soll dort die ganze Woche durchregnen, inkl. Samstag. Da bringt auch die tolle Sonne ab Sonntag nichts. Mal schauen, was die Ampel und Facebook am Samstag sagen.


----------



## nullstein (10. April 2013)

Naja so schlecht sieht der Wetterbericht nicht aus.Leichter Regen mit 60% Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Die Ampel kenn ich.Danke


----------



## kolados (10. April 2013)

ahhhh ******* es geht wieder los und ich werde kaum zeit haben!!!! dieses jahr  an alle anderen lasst es für mich mitkrachen und passt auf eure ärsche auf!!


----------



## Mithras (10. April 2013)

Hmmm und mein Bike is gerade ein Puzzle im Keller...


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2013)

Immerhin ist deins komplett. Meins liegt in zwei Kellern verteilt


----------



## nullstein (11. April 2013)

Zur Info:
Morgen ist wohl definitiv geschlossen.
Ich werd Sonntag da sein.


----------



## matzescott (11. April 2013)

bin auch Sonntag am Start


----------



## pndrev (12. April 2013)

Jo, ich zähl auch mal darauf, dass es Samstag nachmittag abtrocknet und dann in der Nacht nicht neu regnet...


----------



## newbye10 (15. April 2013)

hey gibts hier jemanden der am sonntag in osternohe war, die fotographen kennt und weiss wie man an deren fotos kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (15. April 2013)

newbye10 schrieb:


> hey gibts hier jemanden der am sonntag in osternohe war, die fotographen kennt und weiss wie man an deren fotos kommt?


 
Haha..... das musste ja kommen 

ALLE JAHRE WIEDER...


----------



## cdF600 (15. April 2013)

War eigentlich viel los am Sonntag? Hatte leider keine Zeit.


----------



## newbye10 (15. April 2013)

cdF600 schrieb:


> War eigentlich viel los am Sonntag? Hatte leider keine Zeit.



musste schon fast ne halbe Stunde am Lift warten


----------



## newbye10 (15. April 2013)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Haha..... das musste ja kommen
> 
> ALLE JAHRE WIEDER...



zwei der 4 fotographen haben wir angeschrieben und keine antwort erhalten; da scheiss ich mich nix und mach den montag halt zum dem was er scheinbar schon seit längerem ist


----------



## nullstein (15. April 2013)

Gestern war es super voll.Teilweise 30-35min Wartezeit.
Und zweimal musste der Krankenwagen kommen.Hoffe den Bruchpiloten geht's gut.
Sonst war Onohe wie immer...geil 

Nächstes WE geht's weiter.


----------



## cdF600 (15. April 2013)

30 min Wartezeit? Ohjemineh! Das ist ja übel! Ich glaub ich mach noch ein paar schöne Endurotouren am Wochenende bis die übrigen Bikeparks wieder offen haben. Dann dürfte sich die Lage in Onohe wieder entspannen. 2 Abfahrten in der Stunde ist ja lächerlich.....


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. April 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Gestern war es super voll.Teilweise 30-35min Wartezeit.
> Und zweimal musste der Krankenwagen kommen.Hoffe den Bruchpiloten geht's gut.
> Sonst war Onohe wie immer...geil
> 
> Nächstes WE geht's weiter.



Die Kanditaten sind wohl vom zu langen warten dehydriert. 
Ernie


----------



## luxaltera (16. April 2013)

jemandaus berlin oder bb der hier am WE hinwill und noch einen platz im auto frei hat zufällig?


----------



## Alex233 (17. April 2013)

Na und war voll, dafür war das Level so hoch wie noch nie. Rübesam, Irm, einige andere und wenig langsames Volk, 1A. Offen war bis 1815!!!

1 Fotograf war von USAR Hohenfels, einer war er hier: auf FB "Downhill Fotographics", Mandy Haupt war auch da.

gute Shredder ---> nur 2 mal Krankenwagen, bei min 200 Leuten (1 Radiusköpfchen, ein Fuß)

Die ersten Muschis ham schon wieder über angebliche Bremswellen gejammert Bahahaha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (18. April 2013)

gab's in osternohe jemals keine bremswellen?<br />
<br />
zum glueck waren unsere Fotografen da. hat ja ab 12 keinen Spaß mehr gemacht zu fahren. Abfahrt anderthalb Minuten (Dh) lift 30min.

mal hoffen das diese Wochenende besser wird. wenn nicht gibt's wieder nur die halbtageskarte. schon witzig. wir haben in den ersten zwei Stunden mehr ab und auffahrten geschafft wie die meisten anderen uebern ganzen Ta


----------



## nullstein (18. April 2013)

Sind ja laut Wetterbericht am WE eher nach Regen aus :-(


----------



## luxaltera (19. April 2013)

Hi 
Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Wir sind Erde in osternohe angekommen und bemerke das ich meine Schule vergessen habe. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wo ich ein paar parktaugliche Schuhe  (5/10 Gr. 42) herbekomme oder hat jemand vielleicht ein paar was er loswerden oder verleihen kann? 
Beiß mit gerade tierisch in den Allerwertesten...


----------



## der_erce (19. April 2013)

Zum Kaufen kannst mal Samstag in die Fahrradkiste kucken. Würde ich das WE fahren, hätt ich dir sicher paar Schuhe zum Biken mitbirngen können. Aber das WE solls pissen und ich hab keinen Bock.


----------



## ventizm (19. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Wir sind Erde in osternohe angekommen und bemerke das ich meine Schule vergessen habe.


 ich halt ja echt nix von rechtschreibflames, aber der satz is echt mal geil.


----------



## der_erce (19. April 2013)

lol quark net rum, der mann braucht schlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (19. April 2013)

Ruf ich morgen gleich mal an! Thx!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. April 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> gab's in osternohe jemals keine bremswellen?<br />
> <br />
> zum glueck waren unsere Fotografen da. hat ja ab 12 keinen Spaß mehr gemacht zu fahren. Abfahrt anderthalb Minuten (Dh) lift 30min.
> 
> mal hoffen das diese Wochenende besser wird. wenn nicht gibt's wieder nur die halbtageskarte. schon witzig. wir haben in den ersten zwei Stunden mehr ab und auffahrten geschafft wie die meisten anderen uebern ganzen Ta



Das wenn ein schlauer Taxiunternehmer mit Sprinter ließt sollte er mal eine Rechnung aufmachen. Die Liftpreise sind ja auch nicht mehr so niedrig und andernorts wird auch mit Transporter geshuttelt oder man tut sich mit den Enduro/MX-Jungs aus Pegnitz zusammen und legt eine Hillclimb-Spur an zum Shutteln.  


In Nürnberg sollte es doch einige Geschäfte geben wo man Schuhe kaufen kann. Viel Spass bei dem Regen, zumindest hier in IN regnete es heute Nonstop - wenn Du Pech hast macht der Park gar nicht auf dann brauchst auch keine Schuhe.


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (19. April 2013)

5/10 in 44 hab ich morgen so ab 11 in osternohe dabei und nicht in gebrauch.


----------



## ride-FX (20. April 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Das wenn ein schlauer Taxiunternehmer mit Sprinter ließt sollte er mal eine Rechnung aufmachen. Die Liftpreise sind ja auch nicht mehr so niedrig und andernorts wird auch mit Transporter geshuttelt oder man tut sich mit den Enduro/MX-Jungs aus Pegnitz zusammen und legt eine Hillclimb-Spur an zum Shutteln.
> 
> 
> In Nürnberg sollte es doch einige Geschäfte geben wo man Schuhe kaufen kann. Viel Spass bei dem Regen, zumindest hier in IN regnete es heute Nonstop - wenn Du Pech hast macht der Park gar nicht auf dann brauchst auch keine Schuhe.



Bzg, Shuttle: Wird genau so schon mancherorts umgesetzt zB Wildbad, jedoch meist vom Bikeparkbetreiber kostenlos. Ich meine es wäre auch für andere Bikeparkbetreiber die unter extrem konservativen Liftbetreibern leiden (Todtnau) aber dann wird der Betreiber wohl schnell versuchen das Handwerk zu legen...

Der Ansturm wird ab Mitte Mai eh wieder zurückgehen aber so wärs schon ganz nett gewesen, anstatt die Leute rum stehen zu lassen. Bei der Kohle die da eingenommen wurde....  

Wenn nicht in Nürnberg, gibt es in Erlangen auch Geschäfte (dort hatten wir mal Freitags vorm Rennwochenende unser Schuhglück).. 

Also ich lass mich auch erst Sonntag in Nohe blicken  bei dem gatsch wirds nix lustig.


----------



## luxaltera (20. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol quark net rum, der mann braucht schlappen



Allgemeine Entwarnung. Everybody relax. 
Ich hab Schuhe. (Rimshot)
Danke nochmals, Kiste ist ne gute Adresse gewesen...


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2013)

evtl schau ich morgen auch mal vorbei ..das refurbishede TuEs testen


----------



## nullstein (20. April 2013)

Ich wollt ja morgen auch wieder den Weg auf mich nehmen.Ich hoffe nur,dass morgen nach dem heutigen Regen offen ist...


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Allgemeine Entwarnung. Everybody relax.
> Ich hab Schuhe. (Rimshot)
> Danke nochmals, Kiste ist ne gute Adresse gewesen...



Gerne 



Mithras schrieb:


> evtl schau ich morgen auch mal vorbei ..das refurbishede TuEs testen



Sag mal bescheid, wenn du fährst, vielleicht kann ich auch kommen wenn sichs zeitlich ergibt.


----------



## moe92 (21. April 2013)

War sehr gut heute 







Mehr Bilder kommen die Tage


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

Schickes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (22. April 2013)

Unglaublich was sich teilweise für Idioten in dem Bikepark rumtreiben.
Das Krokogap ist nunmal schneller als der kleiner Nortshorekicker in der Mitte und wenn da grade einer drüber eiert hat man zu warten.
Sprich man muss nich noch nen Whip ziehen und ihm den Hinterkopf absensen.
War zwar witzig das aus der Entfernung zu beobachten aber naja..


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2013)

Ja, in der tat sind manchmal wirklich ein paar Rücksichtslose unterwegs, die meinen ihr Können rechtfertigt ihr geballere ohne auf die Umgebung zu achten. Hats wohl einen erwischt?


----------



## nullstein (22. April 2013)

Naja solche Heroes gibt es aber in jedem Park.
War gestern wieder mal super.Auch wenn anfangs die Bedingungen recht knifflig waren.
Hoffe dem Bruchpiloten vom Marmot geht's gut.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2013)

Hoppla, hat's wohl noch jemand zerwürfelt? Hoff es war keiner den ich kenn.


----------



## Grossman_nik (22. April 2013)

Schön wars gestern


----------



## ride-FX (23. April 2013)

Also ich musste schmunzeln als ich unten diesen Aushang mit verhaltenregeln gelesen hatte. Ich mein wenn ich zusammen mit nem Kollegen im train ballern will ist das ja was anderes aber das da leute bzw kleine fette Kinder einfach voll draufhalten wo sich freeride und blue line auf der dirtjump Wiese kreuzen is einfach mies. Der junge kann froh sein das da nix passiert ist, denn sonst Haetts a druemmer watschn geben. Haha


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2013)

tss.. dabei sind doch da zwei Spuren und man kommt sich mit kurzem Schulterblick von der Blueline auch nich ins Gehege...


----------



## pndrev (23. April 2013)

Jo, ich seh da auch kein Problem, die Freeride ist da eigentlich gut einsehbar.

Bring nur leider auch nix, wenn hinter einem auf der Blueline jemand angerast kommt, der der Meinung ist voll draufhalten zu müssen... Entweder kommt man der Freeride in die Quere oder wird von hinten über den Haufen gefahren.


----------



## Grossman_nik (23. April 2013)

kleines Video vom Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (24. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> tss.. dabei sind doch da zwei Spuren und man kommt sich mit kurzem Schulterblick von der Blueline auch nich ins Gehege...


Von der blueline kommend muesstest du nach schraeg hinten schauen. Das ist nicht wirklich toll. Der der von der freeride also von hinten mit breiter Einsicht auf die blueline kommt sollten Vorfahrt gewaehren. Natuerlich sehr unglücklich das die bikepark spezies dann noch Kicker hinstellen welche voraussetzen das man etwas schneller aus dem Wald kommt. Nachgedacht wird scheinbar nicht so viel.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. April 2013)

@Grossman_nik

Wieder gut gefahren


----------



## biker-wug (24. April 2013)

Starkes Video, ich bin neidisch, da sind viele Stellen dabei, die ich mir nicht zutraue!


----------



## nullstein (24. April 2013)

Saubere Ballerei!
Jetzt weiß ich auch,wer mich über den CB gezogen hat


----------



## der_erce (24. April 2013)

Cb?


----------



## Grossman_nik (24. April 2013)

@nullstein  gerne  Das Gap zum slopestyle  Park  wird gemeint. freut mich das es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (24. April 2013)

video gefällt


----------



## luxaltera (25. April 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch,wer mich über den CB gezogen hat


----------



## pndrev (25. April 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Von der blueline kommend muesstest du nach schraeg hinten schauen. Das ist nicht wirklich toll. Der der von der freeride also von hinten mit breiter Einsicht auf die blueline kommt sollten Vorfahrt gewaehren. Natuerlich sehr unglücklich das die bikepark spezies dann noch Kicker hinstellen welche voraussetzen das man etwas schneller aus dem Wald kommt. Nachgedacht wird scheinbar nicht so viel.



Dann könnte man darüber nachdenken, allen Ernstes ein Schild aufzustellen, wer 'Vorfahrt' hat. Von der Blueline sieht man die Freeride nämlich auch schon recht früh ein, eigentlich.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

Das Problem ist dass jeder meint er sei im Recht oder hat Vorfahrt. Ein Schild wäre hier ein Schritt zurück! Richtig wäre es dass gegenseitig Rücksicht genommen werden sollte. Ein Schulterblick von der Blueline ist kein Hexenwerk und wenn man kurz vor der Kehre auf der Freeride schon sieht, dass da unten sich Leute tummeln, mach ich halt langsam und bestehe nicht darauf noch extra die Kicker zu nehmen und den Leuten in die Spur zu fegen.
Der Kopf ist das Problem, nicht die Strecke!


----------



## ride-FX (25. April 2013)

Naja von der freeride kommst du deutlich schneller als aus der blueline. Daher bringt ein Blick weiter oben fast nix. Bis du an der Kreuzung bist is da schon der naechste der statt den Anliegern einfach mitten durch ballert. Mmn koennten die in osternohe gerne die streckenfuehrung deutlich abgrenzen. Da fahren sich ja ueberall so "race" chickenlines raus, was die Strecke nur langweiliger uns einfacher macht. Ebenso die mittendurch Anfahrt oben bei den doubles.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

Wir reden von den Anliegern an der Freeride bevor es hier her geht? (ist mittlerweile ja etwas geändert) . Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man vor den Anliegern auf der Freeride abkürzen kann. Hab ich noch nie beobachtet. Bei den Doubles geb ich dir auch recht, und muss mich dazu bekennen, hin und wieder auch gerade aus zu fahren.


----------



## pndrev (25. April 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Naja von der freeride kommst du deutlich schneller als aus der blueline. Daher bringt ein Blick weiter oben fast nix. Bis du an der Kreuzung bist is da schon der naechste der statt den Anliegern einfach mitten durch ballert. Mmn koennten die in osternohe gerne die streckenfuehrung deutlich abgrenzen. Da fahren sich ja ueberall so "race" chickenlines raus, was die Strecke nur langweiliger uns einfacher macht. Ebenso die mittendurch Anfahrt oben bei den doubles.



Das Tempo der Freeride ist der Grund, wieso ich auf der Blueline lieber langsam mache an der Stelle. Natürlich gilt gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, aber wenn dann beide stehenbleiben, ist das auch nicht sinnvoll. 

Ich bin bisher immer nach der Logik gefahren, dass die 'schwerere' Strecke Vorrang hat. Zumal das an der Stelle ja eh nur noch zwei Anlieger zum Ausrollen sind bevor auf das Areal mit der Wippe und den Tables geht.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

Lieber bleiben beide stehen als dass keiner anhält


----------



## ride-FX (25. April 2013)

Solang die Linien fahrbar / offen sind, sagt ja keiner was gegen das "abkürzen". Ich finds nur schade, das macht die Strecken unglaublich schnell / kurz.


----------



## moe92 (25. April 2013)

Noch 3 Bilder vom letzten Sonntag:

Fahrer: Andi Eberth












Fahrer: Grossmann_nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (25. April 2013)

schöne bilder, klasse x-up!


----------



## PitchER (26. April 2013)

Ist der Park heute ab 14h geöffnet? Die Ampel auf der HP steht auf rot... Öffnungzeiten sagen aber am 26.04. von 14-19h geöffnet? Weiß jmd. mehr?


----------



## danibmx (26. April 2013)

Ampel ist auf grün!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (26. April 2013)

oh mann, für heute schauts net gut aus


----------



## KonaJumper (5. Mai 2013)

kann schon jemand was über die neue streckenführung sagen? war leider noch nicht im park, aber bald


----------



## Mürre (6. Mai 2013)

Am Samstag wurde noch fleißig gebaut und es war zu. 
Auf den ersten Blick sah es aber so aus, als würden auch im oberen Teil einige Anlieger eingebaut werden...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Mai 2013)

Wurden auch, schlechter flow Country abklatsch, jetzt ist die freeride die blueline sozusagen. Wurden aber nicht richtig komprimiert sind gestern Abend schon nur noch Wellen gewesen.


----------



## Dropperl (6. Mai 2013)

Die Anfahrt zum Crank Brothers Gap ist jetz ein Brechsand Anlieger Krempel, ich fands vorher mit dem kleinen Drop netter...
Allerdings ist man jetzt auf jeden Fall immer schnell genug fürs Gap.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Mai 2013)

Für das gap kann man Nicht zu langsam sein wenn man etwas fahren kann und nur dann sollte man auch das gap springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropperl (6. Mai 2013)

Was ich gemeint hab ist: du lässt dich vom Lift rausrollen, den hügel rauf, zu den Anliegern und hast bis zum gap nicht einmal getreten.  manoman...

Schon klar, dass man das CB Gap nicht als Anfänger springt....
Aber so wie es jetzt ist, muss man davor ordentlich abbremsen!


----------



## nullstein (6. Mai 2013)

Kommt man jetzt nicht mehr vom ersten kleinen Drop zum CB Gap?


----------



## Dampfsti (6. Mai 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Kommt man jetzt nicht mehr vom ersten kleinen Drop zum CB Gap?


 
Den ersten kleinen Drop gibt's anscheinend jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## nullstein (6. Mai 2013)

Was??Der nach dem Holztable?Das wär schade.Fand die Stelle inkl der zwei Kurven zum CB super.


----------



## Mürre (6. Mai 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Gap und wo ist es?? Das mit der Holzanfahrt wo man über die eine Strecke springt??
Bei dem obersten Sprung auf der Freeride war nur die Landung viel zu nahe dran. Trotz anbremsen ist man immer zu weit geflogen...und soo schnell bin ich jetzt auch nicht


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Mai 2013)

Es geht um die Nummer 9, crankbrothers gap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (6. Mai 2013)

Das hilft mir leider immernoch nicht. Werde beim nächsten Besuch einfach mal schauen wo die Nummerrierung ist


----------



## der_erce (6. Mai 2013)

Der MAuersprung ist weg!


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2013)

der ist weg.. dafür Brechsandanlieger..


----------



## nullstein (6. Mai 2013)

Eine der spaßigsten Stellen :-(


----------



## jedy (6. Mai 2013)

wirklich schade ...


----------



## iceis (6. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TtGQnyPZ6g"]We Fear Change - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dropperl (6. Mai 2013)

Naja, es geht nicht drum, dass man Veränderungen grundsätzlich immer gleich niederschreien soll. 
Aber: Jetz hat der obere Abschnitt (zumindestens die "linke" Seite) nicht mehr viel mit Freeride sondern eher mit Dual Slalom/ 4X zu tun... 
Arbeit haben die Veränderungen bestimmt genug gemacht und ganz fertig ists ja auch noch nicht.
Hoffen wir das Beste und vielleicht wirds ja noch


----------



## ride-FX (6. Mai 2013)

Lol und auf der DH passiert nix wa? Na immerhin besser als brechsand.


----------



## biker-wug (7. Mai 2013)

Finde es auch schade, aber nur aus Erinnerung, dass war der erste Drop den ich jemals in nem Bikepark gesprungen bin!!


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2013)

Meiner war der Hansi 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Mai 2013)

copy / paste



			
				Facebook Page - Bikepark Osternohe schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten oder was wir mit den Umbauarbeiten bezwecken wollen:
> Da es uns nicht egal ist, was und wie Ihr über unseren Park denkt, geben wir hier ein paar Erklärungen zu unseren Maßnahmen ab.
> Erst einmal gilt es zu erwähnen, dass wir mitnichten einfach so herum bauen. Alle Änderungen in 2013 wurden mit einem erfahrenen Bikeparkbauer entwickelt und besprochen. Dieser Fachmann ist bei den Umbaumaßnahmen anwesend und unterstützt uns.
> Die Brechsandauflagen haben mit Flow Country nichts zu tun. Es ist bekannt, dass Osternohe bei Regen nur schwer zu befahren ist. Der Brechsand soll das Befahren bei nassen Witterungsverhältnissen ermöglichen. Eine frisch gebaute Strecke muss sich erst setzen und eingefahren werden.
> ...



link


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2013)

Schon auf FB gelesen. Find ich gut! Man ist sich seiner Verantwortung offensichtlich bewußt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

@der_erce



Sehr gute und nachvollziehbare Stellungnahme von Seiten des Parks.


----------



## nullstein (7. Mai 2013)

Schönes Statement.


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hab allerdings gelesen, dass besagte Wing nun eine Doppelwing ist/wird (mit satten 16m) Ich hab auf der alten shcon die Leute drüber segeln gesehen. Wie wird das jetzt werden? Ich dachte man will hier auf Unfallprevention setzen und nich noch mehr die Leute am Ehrgeiz packen. Seltsam irgendwie.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Mai 2013)

da kommt gleich nen Hubschrauberlandeplatz daneben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> da kommt gleich nen Hubschrauberlandeplatz daneben.


----------



## der kleine noob (7. Mai 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> da kommt gleich nen Hubschrauberlandeplatz daneben.





Das die Wing umgebaut wird war jedoch schon lange fällig.
Es gab einfach zu viele Unfälle.
Und wenn man, wie ich letzten Mittwoch so einen schweren Sturz mal Live sieht, dann wächst das Verständniss für den Umbau.
Es würde ja schon reichen anstatt der eigentlichen Wing, einen großen Table daraus zu bauen, oder einfach die Landung zu verlängern/verbreitern.

Das der Mauersprung weg ist finde ich auch schade, allerdings ist der CB Gab nun besser anzufahren.

Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Mai 2013)

würd morgen auch gebaut? oder sind alle strecken frei befahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (8. Mai 2013)

sowas wird doch nicht angekündigt, dann kommt ja keiner mehr....


----------



## actafool (8. Mai 2013)

Die letzten Umbauten wurden auch angekündigt.


----------



## jedy (8. Mai 2013)

hoffen wir, dass wetterbedingt überhaupt offen ist ...


----------



## mtblukas (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Wir wollten hier einmal unsere persönliche Erfahrung über den Bikepark Osternohe mitteilen. Seid einer Woche haben wir geplant in diesen Park zu fahren. Da wir nicht gerade nah an diesem Park wohnen (158km) wollten wir mit dem Zug anreißen. Wir haben auf der Homepage nach den Öffnungszeiten geschaut und so festgelegt das wir heute den Park besuchen wollen. Also heute früh extra nochmal auf die Homepage geschaut ob der Park offen hat, da eher schlechtes Wetter gemeldet war. Die Ampel war auf grün also sind wir um 7.30 los gefahren. Während der Zugfahrt haben wir noch 3 mal auf die Homepage von eurer Seite nachgeschaut ob die Ampel nicht doch noch auf rot umgeschalten wurde. Nein sie war immer grün. (10Uhr) Zwischenzeitlich waren wir dann schon in Hedersdorf nähe Osternohe. Die letzen 3 km sind wir mit dem Bike gefahren. Wir hatten uns schon sehr gefreut endlich biken zu können doch dann...500m vor Osternohe kommen uns freundliche Biker entgegen die berichten das der Park vorzeitig geschlossen hat. Nach dieser erfreulichen Nachricht wollten wir uns selbst noch die Meinung des Betreibers einholen. Diese bestätigten dann das der Park für heute geschlossen bleibt. Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt wie das Wetter zu dieser Zeit war. Meines Erachtens ein super Wetter zum biken. Das wir das alles nicht rückgängig machen konnten und 8 Stunden umsonst im Zug saßen ist uns klar nur aus unserer Sicht hätte man anderst vorgehen sollen. Wieso wird nicht früh entschieden ob der Park öffnet oder nicht? Es gibt auch Biker ohne Smartphone die früh nochmal schauen ob der Park offen hat und dann hin fahren und böse überrascht werden. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre es einfach mal 1 Stunde zu warten um zu schauen wie es dann aussieht. Aber das Vorgehen heute war unserer Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. Wir können es jetzt nicht ändern jedoch überlegen wir es uns jetzt 2 mal ob wir den Park nochmal besuchen...
Viele Grüße Lukas und Freddy


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. Mai 2013)

Schreibe bitte nochmal den selben Text an die Pinnwand in Facebook vom bikepark osternohe.

Bei unklarem Wetter sollte auch mal die Orangene Ampel genutzt werden. Hatten so ein Erlebnis aber auch schon am Samerberg. Bikepark offen aber lift zu. Ähnlich Lächerlich


----------



## pndrev (12. Mai 2013)

Auf Facebook hat Osternohe das sofort heute morgen bekannt gegeben. Ist natürlich trotzdem ungeschickt bei der langen Anfahrt, aber was sollen die Betreiber machen, wenn es im Laufe des Vormittags anfängt zu schütten?

Wetterradar gibt's im Netz, das hätte man auch beobachten und an einem weniger wechselhaften Wochenende anreisen können. Ich überlege mir ja sogar meine 30 Minuten Anfahrt zweimal, wenn's die Tage davor geregnet hat.

Wie der Zustand wirklich war, müsst ihr natürlich mit dem Betreiber ausmachen, aber so wie die Liftspur auf dem Foto spiegelt (Wasser / Nässe) dürfte die obere Hälfte der Strecken ziemlich unter Wasser gestanden haben. Siehe auch Aussage auf Facebook.

Ist angesichts der Anfahrt insgesamt ziemlich blöd gelaufen würde ich sagen, aber das Wetter war hier in der Gegend die letzten Wochen schon so regenlastig, dass es mich wundert, dass O-Nohe überhaupt offen hat. Und gerade heute sind extreme Regenschauer runtergekommen... 

Die orange Ampel wäre natürlich auch eine gute Idee. Anreise auf eigene Gefahr oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. Mai 2013)

Vor 2 Wochen hatte Sonntag onohe offen obwohl es Samstag geregnet hat. Auf der Homepage stand unbedingt passende Reifen aufziehen weil matschig. War mit Hardtail und smallblockeight da, kein matsch. Das Problem ist einfach auch das der parkbetreiber selber nicht Fr oder DH fährt und deswegen das ganze nur imho schlecht beurteilen kann wie schlimm es für nen Radler wäre. Aber man ist es schon gewohnt das es bei Regen zu ist. Einzig die Grüne Ampel war mehr als unglücklich in der Situation von den anderen. Bei Orange hätten sie bestimmt nochmal überlegt.


----------



## SKa-W (21. Mai 2013)

Unglaublich, was hier teilweise wieder für ein Unsinn verzapft wird.

Wer einmal bei strömendem Regen und RICHTIGER Nässe in Onohe gefahren ist, wird den Betreiber verstehen warum er dann zu macht.

Die sonst so staubige Erde in Onohe verwandelt sich bei Nässe blitzartig in eine seifenschmierige wiederliche Schicht, wo du mit keinem Reifen mehr eine Chance hast.
Unterm Strich gehts hier wieder um die Sicherheit, denn wenn sich einer von euch kleinen Jungs bei Regen zerlegt, ist das Geschrei wieder Riesengroß und der Ärger noch größer. Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen was es jedesmal für ein unnötiger Ärger und Scherereien für den Parkbetreiber ist, wenn sich wieder irgend ein Idiot aufgrund von reiner Blödheit und Selbstüberschätzung irgendwo zerlegt.

Wie gesagt, es geht hier meistens immer nur um die Sicherheit und vorallem auch um Betreiberlizenzen und Auflagen.

Davon abgesehen das die komplette Strecke, inklusive Liftspur, bei Regen und Nässe total umgeackert wird, was einen Haufen Arbeit nach sich zieht.

Also hört auf zu jammern, bis jetzt ham die Leute von Onohe das immer recht korrekt gemacht, also freut euch das sie so einen schönen Familiären Park in der Gegend am Laufen halten.

Und ja, auch ich hatte schon mehrere male das Problem, das es unter Tage geregnet hat und deswegen der Park geschlossen wurde. Aber fürs Wetter kann nunmal keiner was.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Mai 2013)

Da du selbst nicht da warst kannst du die Situation in der wir waren nicht verstehen also würde ich einmal mit den Beschuldigungen wie Deppen die nicht fahren können seien lassen.


----------



## SKa-W (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab rein garnichts über dich oder eure Situation geschrieben, und mit Deppen wart ihr auch sicherlich nicht gemeint.

Wie gesagt, bei mir wurde der Park auch schon früher geschlossen. Bei euch ist es einfach Blöd gelaufen, aber fürs Wetter ist nunmal keiner Verantwortlich.

Mit Deppen meinte ich eher solche, wie die 2. Helden die sich in vollem Übermut z.b. beim Opening Mitte April an der Wing zerschossen und direkt abtransportiert wurden. Oder der kleine Junge mit seinem Leihbike und den Leihprotektoren, der vor 3 Wochen am Marmot Drop sowas von zu kurz gesprungen ist und dann am Ende der Landung eingeschlagen ist. Oder Leute, die langsamere Fahrer Von der Strecke abdrängen, in dem sie so nahe auffahren und rumschreien, das diese dann schlussendlich stürzen. Und und Und. Da könnte ich ewig so weitermachen.
Genauso verhalten sich viele, wenn es Nass ist. Sie unterschätzen den Park und dann passiert halt was.

Sowas muss einfach nicht sein, deswegen wird der Park bei Regen geschlossen, ganz einfach.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Mai 2013)

Ja gut das habe ich falsch verstanden 

Klar, dass ist ärgerlich aber das gibt es mehr oder wenig in jedem Park


----------



## pndrev (22. Mai 2013)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Klar, dass ist ärgerlich aber das gibt es mehr oder wenig in jedem Park



Das macht das Verhalten nicht besser...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Mai 2013)

Das mit der orangen Ampel finde ich eine gute Lösung. Für viele die einen weiteren Anreiseweg haben ist es eben zu spät wenn die Entscheidung erst um 9 Uhr gefällt wird.

Trotzdem kann jeder das Wetter im Internet ansehen und bei unbeständiger Vorhersage selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingehen will oder nicht. Wer zu viel Aufwand und Kosten mit der Anreise hat sollte in so einem Fall eben besser zuhause bleiben, in einen anderen Park fahren oder einem anderen Hobby nachgehen.


----------



## ventizm (27. Mai 2013)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem kann jeder das Wetter im Internet ansehen und bei unbeständiger Vorhersage selbst entscheiden ob er das Risiko eingehen will oder nicht. Wer zu viel Aufwand und Kosten mit der Anreise hat sollte in so einem Fall eben besser zuhause bleiben, in einen anderen Park fahren oder einem anderen Hobby nachgehen.


 richtig, ein bisschen eigeninitiative hat noch keinem geschadet,


----------



## theHecktor (8. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit der Wing passiert?


----------



## lord_f (8. Juni 2013)

Die ist etwas kuerzer geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theHecktor (19. Juni 2013)

Also bin die Wing gefahren und ja... die is echt beschissen!


----------



## der_erce (20. Juni 2013)

gefahren oder geflogen?


----------



## theHecktor (21. Juni 2013)

Gefahren, wenn du die fliegst, dann fliegst echt in den Himmel...


----------



## iceis (21. Juni 2013)

wenn das ding einer versucht zu doublen sollte er vorher RedBull bescheid sagen^^


----------



## kolados (21. Juni 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> wenn das ding einer versucht zu doublen sollte er vorher RedBull bescheid sagen^^


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2013)

War heut auch schnell noch zu ner Feierabendrunde mitn Hardtail vor Ort...

Also die Wing ist ja wohl schon verschwendete Arbeitszeit gewesen...
Ebenso die komischen Anlieger im oberen Bereich, net werklich schee zu Fohrn....
Vorher hats mir besser gfalln...


----------



## Mürre (23. Juni 2013)

Ich vermisse den Mauersprung. Die neue Lösung mit den Kurven macht leider nicht mehr so viel Spass und Bremswellen  entstehen weiterhin, wobei ich die am Mauersprung nicht so schlimm fand


----------



## theHecktor (23. Juni 2013)

Es gibt ja inzwischen aber der Stelle wo damals der Mauersprung war einen weg rechts neben der Strecke. Wenn man den noch mit einem Kicker gut ausbaut wäre das meiner Meinung nach eine gute Alternative?


----------



## _arGh_ (24. Juni 2013)

nix da!
in osternohe wird freeride gerade neu definiert: brechsandkurven ohne alles (also bloss keine steine/wurzeln/kicker/shores/drops oä); dafür aber inkl. bremswellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (24. Juni 2013)

Tja bisschen schade, aber der Wille war da. 
Manchmal sollte man allerdings auch die Eier haben und wieder zurückbauen


----------



## der_erce (24. Juni 2013)

theHecktor schrieb:


> Gefahren, wenn du die fliegst, dann fliegst echt in den Himmel...



War ironisch gemeint...  

Aber mal generell was zu den Umbauten. Ich hab ja von den Veränderungen bisher nur gehört bzw. gelesen gehabt und konnte mir nun am Sonntag mal selbst ein Bild davon machen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Anlieger oben ganz cool. Die wurden ja recht kritisiert. Ich finde die nciht schlimm und wenn die sich mal gelegt haben und fest sind, sind die sicherlich spassig. Was mir allerdings weniger gefällt, ist die alternativlose Strecke danach. Entwder auf den CB-Suicider Gap oder die wenig schöne Wurzelpassage mit dem zu engen Wallride, den man (ich) eh nciht fahren / ausnutzen kann.
Dass man oben nicht mehr zu dem Northshore und den Hansi´s "abkürzen" kann versteh ich irgendwie, weil man den Leuten die in die Anlieger breschen nicht auch noch schnarchenden Verkehr vor die Räder setzen möchte. Aber die Anfahrt zu den besagten Spots ist auch nicht sehr attraktiv.
Die Wing bin ich weder vorher noch am Sonntag gefahren von daher erlaube ich mir da wenig zu sagen. Ich hab aber Leute da drüber fliegen sehen. Sah cool aus, ist aber sicherlich sehr sehr geefährlich und tückisch. Von daher finde ich die Entschärfung legitim, aber für mich sah das Ding im ersten Moment nicht sonderlich entschärft aus.
Alles in allem finde ich ist noch etwas Arbeit in Streckenführung sicherlich notwendig um da noch etwas sinnvolleres rauszuholen, zumindest in dem von mir angesprochenen Bereich.


----------



## jedy (24. Juni 2013)

Als ich vor einigen Wochen das letzte Mal in Osternohe gewesen bin, hatten wir gleich Morgens vor der ersten Liftfahrt ein kurzes Gespräch mit einer der Verantwortlichen.

Was man bei all den Diskussionen vielleicht mal im Hinterkopf behalten sollte - ob einem persönlich jetzt der Umbau gefällt oder nicht - dass es auch Umbauten gibt von denen eventuell sogar eine Betriebsgenehmigung abhängig ist. Es wird gehandelt und unfallträchtige Punkte werden entfernt, der Park entwickelt sich also weiter. Ich finde das positiv!

Sicherlich gibt es noch andere Ecken, bei denen Bedarf besteht, aber wenigstens steht es nicht still, wie in anderen Parks

Mir persönlich gefällt die Passage ganz gut, obwohl ich den Mauersprung auch gut fand. Auf jeden Fall ist die Anfahrt zum Crank Brothers jetzt wesentlich einfacher und hat mir sicherlich auch dabei geholfen es zu springen.


----------



## Mürre (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade die linke Strecke nach diesen Anliegern (oder die wenig schöne Wurzelpassage mit dem zu engen Wallride) finde ich super. Kann man super direkt flüssig darüber- den Wallride kann ich aber auch nicht fahren- und dann über den Sprung links runter. Muss sagen diese Kombi macht mir sehr viel Spaß.....nach den Anliegern beginnt für mich erst der Spaß
Ich finde super, dass sich die Betreiber so um die Sicherheit und Betriebserlaubnis sorgen auch wenn die Lösung nicht immer im Sinne aller ist


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. Juni 2013)

Warum ist das crankbrothers ein suicider gap? Ich denke nicht das du den Trick "suicide no hander" meinst.


----------



## der_erce (25. Juni 2013)

@jedy dass es hier um die Zulassung geht ist schon klar. Das hatten die Leute vom Bikepark ja auch oft genug gesagt. Ich sag ja, es ist legitim. Mir gings nur um diese Wurzelpassage und den Wallride als einzige Alternative zum CB Gap.  @TiSpOkEs Ne, ich mein schon das Gap. Suicide deshalb, weil ich ihn nicht fahren kann und am Sonntag mal draufgestanden bin um mir nochmals nen Bild davon zu machen  Im Moment ist der für mich noch ein paar Level zu hoch / weit / schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (30. Juni 2013)

@der_erce: mein post war auch nicht speziell auf dich bezogen - eher allgemein. dass es raum für verbesserungen gibt, bestreite ich nicht. die von dir angesprochenen wallride´s stehen tatsächlich etwas deplatziert da. ich denke 95 % aller leute fährt genau in der mitte durch


----------



## Wenzel79 (9. Juli 2013)

Also mein Fazit zu den ganzen Umbauten: NICE!!!
Die Anfahrt auf den Crank ist jetzt deutlich geschmeidiger, die Landungen der Doubles sind jetzt schön breit und der Kicker in der kleinen Freeride-Line ganz Rechts ist auch fein. Dass der Mauersprung weg ist finde ich persönlich gut. Die neuen Anlieger könnten aber definitiv höher und schräger sein, weil das doch etwas zu rutschig ist mit dem Sand.

Was mir immernoch nicht gefällt sind übrigens diese zwei komischen, äh... Minitables (?) oder was auch immer das sein soll direkt nach dem Kroko. Hat das einen anderen Sinn als Flow rauszunehmen? 

Aber insgesamt ein Lob an die Leuts vom Bikepark. Gruß


----------



## lnt (10. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Was mir immernoch nicht gefällt sind übrigens diese zwei komischen, äh... Minitables (?) oder was auch immer das sein soll direkt nach dem Kroko. Hat das einen anderen Sinn als Flow rauszunehmen?



die (noch kleineren) doubles, die da früher waren, fuhren sich wesentlich angenehmer. das waren keine big airs, aber es war einfach ein sehr flowiger streckenabschnitt mit diesen 3 kleinen doubles. finds auch schade. aber das ist auch wieder meckern auf hohem niveau. osternohe ist schon ein richtig geiler bikepark


----------



## pndrev (10. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sagen, als Anfänger finde ich die Minitables schöner als die Minidoubles. Da kann man sich auch mal rantrauen, zumal sie auch von der Blueline erreichbar sind.


----------



## Wenzel79 (10. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, als Anfänger finde ich die Minitables schöner als die Minidoubles. Da kann man sich auch mal rantrauen, zumal sie auch von der Blueline erreichbar sind.



Wie Int schon schrieb, waren die früheren Minidoubles deutlich kleiner als die jetzigen Minitables. Und flowiger. 

Auch für Einsteiger waren die spaßiger, wie ich selbst als Einsteiger fand.


----------



## nullstein (14. Juli 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen,dass mir persönlich der Umbau im oberen Bereich (ehemaliger Mauersprung) gar nicht gefällt.Rutschige kleine Anlieger und die Anfahrt für den CB ist nun eine Autobahn.
Ich finde es auch schade,dass das Schiffergap etwas aus der Linie gerissen ist.Es wäre schöner,wenn man schön fluffig flowig zum Gap gelangen könnte.
Mir hat Onohe letztes WE wie immer Spaß gemacht!


----------



## kolados (18. Juli 2013)

alter früher wars mim ht da wesentlich flowiger ... aber am ende vom freeride und in manchen bereichen der dh strecke vorallem nachm wiesensprung sind die wellen deutlich krasser geworden insgesamt ****t das schon sehr ab !


----------



## Mithras (21. Juli 2013)

Und die Umbauen gehen weiter, auf der Freeride wenn man nach dem Ex Mauersprung nicht zum CB abbiegt sonder geradeaus weiter fährt, entsteht gerade ein recht großes Holzkonstrukt mit komplett neuen Wallrides. Bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis, am Freitag schaute das recht vielversprechend aus


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Juli 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Und die Umbauen gehen weiter, auf der Freeride wenn man nach dem Ex Mauersprung nicht zum CB abbiegt sonder geradeaus weiter fährt, entsteht gerade ein recht großes Holzkonstrukt mit komplett neuen Wallrides. Bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis, am Freitag schaute das recht vielversprechend aus



Echt jetzt? 

Kann da mal bitte jemand paar Pics von machen und sie hier reinstellen?


----------



## free-trade (21. Juli 2013)

Ich hab (die S-förmig geschwungene Konstruktion) auch gesehen, sieht echt fett aus. Freue mich schon darauf, wäre cool wenn jemand hier posten könnte, wenn es fertig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Juli 2013)

Wow...meine Kritik wurde erhört   Ich bin echt gespannt was da kommt


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Juli 2013)

freut euch mal lieber nicht zu früh..

nicht dass die ganze angelegenheit dann wirklich wieder eine riesenverschwendung von geld und zeit ist..

ansonsten muss hier mal stehen: *ALLE *strecken sind in einem erbärmlich schlechten zustand.


----------



## ride-FX (21. Juli 2013)

und warum nimmst ned ne schaufel und machst es gscheid?


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Juli 2013)

ja da wird man dann doch sonst von den angeblich arrivierten bikeparkbauern aufgemischt: in osternohe löst man sowas nämlich seit neuestem mit absperrband.

anlieger weng weggebrochen --> absperrband übers loch gespannt: ist schick rot-weiss!


----------



## ride-FX (21. Juli 2013)

ja, wärs besser sie stellen a baustelln hüttla nei?


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Juli 2013)

ja: aber nur mit so schönen blinklichtern drauf!


----------



## iceis (22. Juli 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> ansonsten muss hier mal stehen: *ALLE *strecken sind in einem erbärmlich schlechten zustand.



leider leider darf man nichts erwarten wenn Umbauten Teilweise von Leuten gemacht werden
die noch nicht einmal selber Radfahren (im Sinne von "Radfahren im Bikepark")

und jeder der die Meinung vertritt "schnapp dir ne Schaufel und dann leg mal los" der muss bedenken das man seine Schaufel besser selbst mitbringt...
am besten gleich alles selbst mitbringen, denn das ganze Werkzeug vom Bikepark ist noch erbärmlicher als die Strecken!

Wenn man also dann mit Schaufel, Spaten, Spitzhacke, Wegmacherhaue, Vorschlaghammer,
Rechen, Schubkarre, Motorsäge, Akkuschrauber und Spax im Bikepark steht,
fehlt noch immer Erde, Schotter für die Drainage und Baumstämme die der Betreiber halt nicht zahlt
wenn er es nicht für nötig hält das man etwas umbauen oder reparieren sollte...

ach und nen Haufen Brechsand wirr in den Hang schütten und erwarten das sich alle Darüber freuen kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein...


----------



## ride-FX (22. Juli 2013)

So isses!


----------



## fenner (22. Juli 2013)

anbei ein bild von den neuen wallrides, so sah es am sonntag aus. wird bestimmt hammer!!! (ps: kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich bilder in den text einbinden kann, statt als anhang zu senden???) Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus 

@_fenner_

Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hochladen und dann auf Einbetten drücken. Den Quellcode kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Juli 2013)

Woah krasses Ding... Bin gespannt wie es wird!


----------



## nullstein (22. Juli 2013)

Bin ich der Einzige,der Shores blöd findet?Aber passt ja zum neuen Gesamtbild: bloß nicht ruppig...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich finde Northshores auch blöd, aber Wallrides mag ich z.B. sehr


----------



## nullstein (22. Juli 2013)

Sieht auf dem Bild aber so aus,als käme man mit gutem Tempo aus der Linkskurve inkl Wallride und muss dann in die Rechtskurve ohne Erhöhung.Oder täuscht das auf dem Bild?


----------



## cdF600 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Erhöhung ist noch nicht fertig. Das Gestell kann man schon erkennen. Das wird jetzt noch verbrettert. Dann ist die letzte Rechtskurve auch noch ein hoher Wallride. Danach sah mir das zumindest am Samstag aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fenner (22. Juli 2013)

So isses


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2013)

wieder ein Streckenteil weniger, der bei feuchten Bedingungen befahrbar ist


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wieder ein Streckenteil weniger, der bei feuchten Bedingungen befahrbar ist


 
Warum? Wenn es richtig gemacht wird, dann kann man Holzelemente doch auch bei Nässe, bzw. Regen fahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Hasendraht o.ä. gibt's in Osternohe nicht, irgendwann war mal zu lesen, dass das in der Betriebserlaubnis nicht drin ist.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich finds auch schade das die wenigen Naturhindernisse, Wurzelteppich, Steine nun auch weg sind.  Alles wird zur Autobahn und auch ich bin kein Fan von Northshores, vor allem von so langen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2013)

Ich liebe NorthShores...zumindest das was am GK vor 10 Jahren stand.
NorthShores waren noch nie Autobahnen. Wäre schön wenn man auch mal eine richtige NorthShoreLinie in Onohe bauen würde

G.


----------



## lowfat (22. Juli 2013)

Northshores  gerne auch schön schmal


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juli 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Northshores  gerne auch schön schmal



Dann meckert ja auch wieder jeder :-D :-D :-D

 @lowfat des was uns so richtich spaß macht, findest eh in keinem bikepark...


----------



## pndrev (22. Juli 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt - Freitag zum Feierabend geht's wieder eine Runde hin.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @lowfat des was uns so richtich spaß macht, findest eh in keinem bikepark...



die Nordkette nennt sich auch Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (22. Juli 2013)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch schade das die wenigen Naturhindernisse, Wurzelteppich, Steine nun auch weg sind.



Rumpeln tuts schon noch genug... 

Der Wallride sieht echt fett aus ! 
Aber wohl wahr, dass der bei Feuchtigkeit wieder nicht befahren werden kann. 
Das mit Hasendraht verbietet laut ONO der Tüv, kein Plan warum -.-


----------



## danibmx (22. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass eins der schönsten Stücke die den Namen Freeride Strecke verdient haben und auch im Nassen gut fahrbar war, jetzt wieder durch eine holzgewordene Sinnlosigkeit überbaut wurde...
Die letzten Umbaummaßnahmen,(Tables, Kurven statt Mauersprung) gingen ja leider völlig in die Hose.


----------



## danibmx (22. Juli 2013)

Außerdem wurden alle Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, mehrere Angebote beim Umbau zu helfen und konstruktive Kritik in den letzten Monaten konsequent ignoriert und auf das neue "Gesamtkonzept" verwiesen...


----------



## iceis (23. Juli 2013)

danibmx schrieb:


> Außerdem wurden alle Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, mehrere Angebote beim Umbau zu helfen und konstruktive Kritik in den letzten Monaten konsequent ignoriert und auf das neue "Gesamtkonzept" verwiesen...


*________________________________________________________________________________________________________*
Muss ich leider *GANZ FETT UNTERSTREICHEN!*

und das war nicht nur vor Monaten sondern auch schon vor ca. 2 Jahren so!


----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

Thx für das hochgeladene Foto. Schaut wirklich toll aus. Hoffentlich ist es was Feines.



nullstein schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige,der Shores blöd findet?Aber passt ja zum neuen Gesamtbild: bloß nicht ruppig...


Northshores nicht gut finden... hä? Die sind doch - neben dem Lift - DER Inbegriff für "Bikepark".  

Und wer's richtig ruppig haben will, der sollte lieber zum Bikepark am Ochsenkopf fahren.


----------



## ride-FX (23. Juli 2013)

northshores sind einfach derbe langweilig,


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> northshores sind einfach derbe langweilig,



+1

Die FR in Onohe ist mittlerweile leider zur Autobahn verkommen.Und solch ein Shorekonstrukt macht es nur noch langweiliger.Wirklich schade.


----------



## lnt (23. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Und wer's richtig ruppig haben will, der sollte lieber zum Bikepark am Ochsenkopf fahren.



ist auch meine meinung. osternohe war ja noch nie ein sehr ruppiger bikepark. außerdem gibts doch noch die dh-strecke. aber für jeden definiert sich freeride auch einfach anders. für mich zählen viele abwechslungsreiche und große sprünge bzw. drops. ein andrer hat lieber viele anlieger oder northshores, man kanns halt nie allen recht machen.

den mauersprung (er ruhe in frieden) hätte ich auch der anliegerline vorgezogen, aber hauptsache der große gap-drop fährt sich noch gut und das ist ja der fall. die anderen neuerungen sind wirklich etwas "durchwachsen" die kleinen tables nachm krokodilsprung sind mittlerweile ok (haben sie ja jetzt mit holz neu geshaped) die größeren tables nachm startturm machen aber noch nich so wirklich spaß. für die ersten zwei muss man schon ein stück reinkurbeln und der letzte ist dann viel zu kurz. über die große wing verlier ich hier mal kein wort. aber sehr gelungen find ich die landungen der dirt-doubles links neben der wing.


----------



## iceis (23. Juli 2013)

finde auch das Northshores ziemlich schnell langweilig werden...hatte eigentlich nur richtig Spaß darauf zu fahren als ich noch bitterer Anfänger war....wobei da eh alles Spaß macht, da freut man sich ja schon wenn man nur auf dem FR oder DH Bike sitzt...

der Park wird kein einziges mal im Jahr aufgebessert, es wird immer nur bisschen Laub weg gemacht und hier und da mal ein Brett ersetzt...mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt das sich die meisten anscheinend damit zufrieden geben....über den Zustand der DH will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

und nur nebenbei...die Idee das man die "gefährliche" Wing umbaut, den Erdkicker dafür als Verbreiterung für die Landungen der Dirts nimmt, stammt 100% nicht von dem Betreiber oder Mitarbeitern von Osternohe...das die Wing für den größten Teil der Leute nicht geeignet war und die Landungen der Dirts zu schmal waren, wusste man schon vor Jahren! (Umbau der Wing ist absolut misslungen!...ne Landung verbreitern bekommen sie dann aber zum Glück doch noch auf die Reihe....)

Bremswellen entfernen oder zumindest mal ein bisschen entschärfen ist und war auch schon immer ein Problem...man sollte ja meinen das der Betreiber (immerhin gibt es den Bikepark seit 5 Jahren) so langsam mal dazulernt....aber wie man sieht tut sich da nichts.

finde es einfach nur traurig...aus den ca. 130 hm Hügelchen hätte man ordentlich was rausstampfen können (bzw. könnte man auch jetzt noch, allerdings ist nun der Aufwand viel größer alles wieder zu richten als es z.b. vor 2 Jahren der Fall gewesen wäre)

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, aber meine Hoffnung liegt schon längst verkrüppelt auf den Boden und macht so langsam die letzten Atemzüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> finde auch das Northshores ziemlich schnell langweilig werden...hatte eigentlich nur richtig Spaß darauf zu fahren als ich noch bitterer Anfänger war....wobei da eh alles Spaß macht, da freut man sich ja schon wenn man nur auf dem FR oder DH Bike sitzt...



Echt jetzt? Du hälst z.B. das Nortshore-Gap in Osternohe für Einsteiger geeignet!? 

Also ich mag das Gap zwar, aber als blutiger Anfänger fand ich es damals einfach nur pervers. Und die ganzen Northshores ganz oben auf den Felsen zu Beginn der Freeride-Line sind ja auch alles andere als einsteigerfreundlich. 

Anzudeuten, dass Northshores eher für Einsteiger geeignet sind, ist ziemlicher Nonsense um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

> Zu sagen, dass Northshores generell eher für Einsteiger geeignet sind, ist ziemlicher Nonsense, um ehrlich zu sein.



Wenn man den Ursprung des Northshore mal betrachtet sogar noch mehr!


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

Moment.Es hat ja niemand von künstlichen Drops und Gaps gesprochen.Wenn man pingelig ist,ist der Kroko,der Marmot und der große Drop ja auch ein Shore.Ebenso wie das Shiffer-Gap.Klar machen die Teile Spaß,auch wenn bei den meisten die Anfahrt schon recht öde ist.
Es sind vielmehr solche Bauten,wie der untere Einstieg in die Blue-Line oder eben das neue Stück gemeint.Wem macht es Spaß über Holzbretter zu kacheln?Ich find es jedenfalls besser über natürliche Hindernisse wie Wurzeln,Steine etc zu fahren.
Aber wie gesagt: alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (23. Juli 2013)

Wie von iceis angesprochen wären die vielen tage arbeit und die kosten für dieses neue northshoreding deutlich besser investiert, wären sie in streckenpflege und beseitigung der bremswellen geflossen...


----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Moment.Es hat ja niemand von künstlichen Drops und Gaps gesprochen.Wenn man pingelig ist,ist der Kroko,der Marmot und der große Drop ja auch ein Shore.


Hm, der "Monsterdrop" (so heisst das Ding offiziell, lol  ) und das Marmot-Gap sind keine wirklichen Northshores. Der Marmot ist viel zu breit um noch NS zu sein, der Monsterdrop ist auch relativ breit und hat v.a. eine Erdlandung. Aber der Krokodilsprung ist astreiner NS, würde ich mal behaupten.  




nullstein schrieb:


> Ich find es jedenfalls besser über natürliche Hindernisse wie Wurzeln,Steine etc zu fahren.
> Aber wie gesagt: alles Geschmackssache.


So eine Meinung ist ja auch in Ordnung. Jeder mag eben was anderes.


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

Häh?Und das Schiffer-Gap mit seiner Erdlandung und der auch nicht gerade schmalen Anfahrt (bis auf das kurze Zwischenstück) ist für dich ein Shore? Versteh deine Argumentation nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (23. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Du hälst z.B. das Nortshore-Gap in Osternohe für Einsteiger geeignet!?
> 
> Also ich mag das Gap zwar, aber als blutiger Anfänger fand ich es damals einfach nur pervers. Und die ganzen Northshores ganz oben auf den Felsen zu Beginn der Freeride-Line sind ja auch alles andere als einsteigerfreundlich.
> 
> Anzudeuten, dass Northshores eher für Einsteiger geeignet sind, ist ziemlicher Nonsense um ehrlich zu sein.



Intressant wie du aus der Aussage von mir
"hatte eigentlich nur richtig Spaß darauf zu fahren als ich noch bitterer Anfänger war"

darauf kommst
"Du hälst z.B. das Nortshore-Gap in Osternohe für Einsteiger geeignet!?"



ich will auch nicht darüber diskutieren ob Northshores im Allgemeinen für Anfänger Spaßig sind oder nicht...das ist natürlich wie bei allen Hindernissen...es gibt welche die ein Anfänger bewältigen kann und welche bei denen ein Anfänger erstmal Abstand nimmt.

Anlieger mit Drainage machen einfach mehr Sinn als eine S-Kurve aus Holz zu bauen weil man diese Anlieger dann auch fahren kann wenns Nass ist...würde bedeuten der Park könnte öffnen wenn es Regnet (JA bei heftigen Gewitter macht es Sinn nicht zu öffnen wegen der Sicherheit der Gäste) es würden mehr Leute den Park besuchen und durch die Einnahmen könnte man dann auch vernünftige Streckenpflege betreiben.


----------



## pndrev (23. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Es sind vielmehr solche Bauten,wie der untere Einstieg in die Blue-Line oder eben das neue Stück gemeint.



Nuja, wenn du die Shore neben den großen Tables meinst: Immer noch besser, als einfach nur über die flache Wiese anzurollen, oder?


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

Nein die meine ich nicht.Ich meine den Einstieg zur Blue-Line.Also hinter den Shores mit der Wippe.


----------



## iceis (23. Juli 2013)

die großen Tables sind auch in einem Zustand das man sie garnicht mehr Tables nennen kann...das sind für mich viel mehr verpresste Haufen....die wurde das letzte mal vor 1.5 Jahren geshaped...so kann man meiner Meinung nach keinen Park ernsthaft betreiben.

Eigentlich ist eh alles zu finden...Bremswellen, Anlieger die nicht aufeinanderfolgend flowig zu durchfahren sind weil nicht in Fahrradlängen sondern anscheinend in BobbyCarlängen geadacht wurde, Anlieger die keine Anlieger die keine wirklichen Anlieger mehr sind weil sie mitlerweile so flach sind das man schneller durch eine offene Kurve fahren könnte, Streckenabschnitte die so zerbombt sind das man (wie z.b. in Bad Wildbad) mal wieder Material reinkippen müsste, Tables aus Erde (nach dem Kroko) wo zur Not Bretter "NUR REINGELEGT" wurden weil man sonst noch nicht gesetzten Material versinken würde (die waren einfach nur dringelegen...das ist meiner Meinung nach sehr Gefährlich...wenn sich da mal ein Brett aufstellt beim Absprung kann wieder mal der Hubschrauber kommen...), Marmotgap hätte man auch mit einer Erdlandung bauen können...der Hang ist ja schon an der richtigen Stelle....auf jeden Fall ist vieles nicht durchdacht und auch nicht ernsthaft angegangen worden..so nach dem Motto "Hauptsache NEU, der Betreiber macht sich auf jeden Fall keine Gedanken darüber ob das was gebaut wird gut ist oder ob es doch eher Schwachsinn war es so zu bauen (siehe Wing)"


----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Häh?Und das Schiffer-Gap mit seiner Erdlandung und der auch nicht gerade schmalen Anfahrt (bis auf das kurze Zwischenstück) ist für dich ein Shore? Versteh deine Argumentation nicht.


Naja, die gesamte Anfahrt auf dieses Gap besteht aus reinem Nortshore. Die Anfahrt vom Monsterdrop ist zwar aus Holz, aber sie ist weder eng noch geht sie in die Kurve oder sonstwas. 

Ist alles natürlich auch Ansichtssache, aber offiziell heisst das Roadgap nunmal "Northshore-Gap", siehe Bikepark-Streckenliste:
http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=115&Itemid=61


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

Und der Kroko?Hat keine Kurve,nur ein kurzes Stück aus Holz...
Irgendwie sehr wirr deine Argumentation 
Aber immerhinffiziell heißt das Schiffer ja Northshore-Gap...(ein Post zuvor machst du dich noch lustig über den offiziellen Namen "Monsterdrop") 
Is ja auch egal.Jeder mag halt andere Dinge,aber man muss festhalten,dass gewisse Umbauten,wie etwa die neuen Anlieger (ehemals Mauerdrop) sich SEHR bescheiden fahren.


----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Und der Kroko?Hat keine Kurve,nur ein kurzes Stück aus Holz...
> Irgendwie sehr wirr deine Argumentation


Naja, der Kroko ist halt relativ schmal im Absprung und ebenso auch relativ schmal in der Landung. Finde meine Argumentation schon ziemlich schlüssig.

Wäre der Monsterdrop in der Anfahrt vielleicht 30cm enger und ohne Geländer, dann wäre es ja auch schon fast ein NS-Obstacle.

Aber wie gesagt: alles ein gutes Stück Ansichtssache, darüber könnte man sich noch 100te Seiten austauschen...


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

Also wer sich über die gar so garstigen Bremswellen in Osternohe beschwert, der soll doch lieber Rennrad fahren


Was da alles gebaut wird, sollte aber irgendwie doch mal mit ein paar Leuten besprochen werden die auch wirklich Ahnung von der Sache haben
Is eher suboptimal was da in letzter Zeit so entsteht...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Also wer sich über die gar so garstigen Bremswellen in Osternohe beschwert, der soll doch lieber Rennrad fahren
> 
> 
> Was da alles gebaut wird, sollte aber irgendwie doch mal mit ein paar Leuten besprochen werden die auch wirklich Ahnung von der Sache haben
> Is eher suboptimal was da in letzter Zeit so entsteht...



Bis jetzt hab ich mir immer gedacht, die schreiben halt alle mal so dahin was ihnen net paßt, wie immer und überall halt Aber jetzt, so wie du das schreibst und wie du das umschreibst..hmmh..ist vielleicht doch was net so optimal???

G.


----------



## free-trade (23. Juli 2013)

Also ich war letzten Freitag in Osternohe. 

Ich kannte den Bikepark vorher nur von Fotos und Videos auf Youtube.

Ich hatte dort auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spass. Ich verstehe aber auch die Kritik an den Umbauten hier im Forum. 

Positiv ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Drops und Sprünge sehr einfach zu fahren sind. 
Sprich die Anfahrt ist leicht, die Entfernung passt oder ist zum rantasten mit Brettern verkürzt. 
Die 4 Rampen sind dank der großen und breiten Landehügel auch für darin Ungeübte einfach zu springen.

Was mir gar keinen Spass gemacht hat, ist die 3er Tableline, die gehört def. neu geshapt. 
Ich hab im Internet gesehen, dass daneben mal Doubles mit Rampen waren...schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt. 
Die Wing bin ich erst gar nicht gefahren...sah nicht nach Fun aus.

Mit den Bodenwellen konnte ich leben. Ich hab hier gelesen, dass manche Probleme mit dem Lift haben  ka, ich bin den Schlepper vom Geisskopf gewohnt, dagegen ist der in Osternohe Kindergeburtstag.

Aber ich glaube ich fahre diesen Freitag trotzdem wieder hin, gibt noch n paar Sachen die ich noch nicht gefahren bin und die mich reizen 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich mir immer gedacht, die schreiben halt alle mal so dahin was ihnen net paßt, wie immer und überall halt Aber jetzt, so wie du das schreibst und wie du das umschreibst..hmmh..ist vielleicht doch was net so optimal???
> 
> G.


Naja, sich einerseits darüber aufregen, dass die Freeride-Line immer weiter entschärft wird und zu flowig ist, und andererseits über Bremswellen rummosern und meckern dass die DH-Strecke nicht mehr "gescheit" gefahren werden kann? Das passt halt beides überhaupt nicht zusammen.


----------



## der_erce (23. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was viele erwarten. Vielleicht ist deren Skilllevel schon über Osternohe hinüber. Vielleicht bin ich einfach auch nur zu amatuerhaft um beurteilen zu können / dürfen ob das jetzt alles passt oder nicht.
Was viele vermutlich aber vergessen und ignorieren ist, dass der Park vielen Leuten angepasst wird, und nicht (nur) den wenigeren besseren Fahrern. Einerseits sicherlich schade, da diese natürlich auch für den Park stehen andererseits gut so, weil ich nicht einen Park haben möchte, wo ich mir bei jeder Fahrt und jedem Hinderniss Gedanken ums Überleben machen muss. 
Das ist ettliche male bereits durchgekaut worden. Was glaub ich fehlt ist entweder ein offizieller "Runder" Tisch, (der auch schon totdiskutiert wurde) oder die Bereitschaft von Seiten des Parks sich in das Geschehen und Handwerk (vermutlich) Aufgrund der Verantwortung und Zulassung reinreden zu lassen.
Jedenfalls nervt es denn bei jeder neuen Line oder bei jedem neuen Hinderniss wird gemault und gemotzt oder gejubelt und gefeiert! Naja...warum solls hier auch anders sein als beim 26" vs 27.5" vs 29er Thread


----------



## nullstein (23. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...
> Jedenfalls nervt es denn bei jeder neuen Line oder bei jedem neuen Hinderniss wird gemault und gemotzt oder gejubelt und gefeiert!
> ...



Häh??Was würde denn nicht nerven?Gleichgültigkeit?


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Einerseits sicherlich schade, da diese natürlich auch für den Park stehen andererseits gut so, weil ich nicht einen Park haben möchte, wo ich mir bei jeder Fahrt und jedem Hinderniss Gedanken ums Überleben machen muss.



Das ist ok, wenn sich an einigen Stellen zu viele Leute (schwer) verletzen, dann muss das eben umgebaut werden. Das hat mit den drei Alternativen vom Kroko-Gap ja auch mal gut geklappt.



der_erce schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nervt es denn bei jeder neuen Line oder bei jedem neuen Hinderniss wird gemault und gemotzt



Das aber kommt von der einfach handwerklich schlechten Qualität der neu gebauten Streckenteile. Der aktuelle Streckenverlauf der blue-line von der letzten Wiese bis zum Lift ist eher Einrad-kompatibel als das es mit nem DHler geht, die neue Kurven-Kombination statt des Mauersprungs passt so garnicht zusammen, die Anlieger sehen eher zufällig auf den Hang geworfen aus als eine flüssig zu fahrende Linie, auf der Blue-Line ist's dasselbe.

Dieses Jahr sieht's so aus, als würde hektisch versucht, alles was Außenstehenden als "gefährlich" aufgefallen ist möglichst vollständig zu entschärfen und das mit maximalem Aufwand. 
Statt den Mauersprung wegzureißen hätte eine neu gestaltete Anfahrt mit ein paar Kurven mehr die maximale Geschwindigkeit reduziert, es hätte niemand mehr mit Mach 1 in die Wurzeln nach der 2. Welle hacken können. 

Und wenn das Stück zw. Landung und Abzweigung Crank Brothers auch alle paar Monate aufgefüllt worden wäre, wäre die Stelle auch safe. Aber das alles würde ja know-how beim Streckenbau und regelmäßige Arbeiten voraussetzen. Jetzt wurde eben mit Holzhammer-Methode alles umgegraben mit dem Ergebnis das die Anfänger-Blue-Line oben deutlich schwieriger ist als die normale rote Freeride-Strecke.
Auch der Umbau der Wing sieht nach "wir reißen einfach mal den Absprung weg, dann kann man die nicht mehr als großen Double springen und dann bauen wir irgendwas hin, damit da nicht ein paar Meter Holz doof in der Gegend rum stehen"


----------



## Wenzel79 (23. Juli 2013)

Der Sinn der neuen Wing ist doch recht simpel: Fahranfänger und Leute, die sich noch nicht an große Doubles trauen, können hier das Feeling dafür erlernen. Wo ist das Problem?

Ich wage mal ganz allgemein folgende Prognose: der MTB-Sport zieht ja nicht erst seit gestern Jung und Alt an, aber die letzten vier fünf Jahre ist das zu einer echten Massenbewegung ausgewachsen. Auch in den DH/FR-Bereich drängen jetzt sehr viele Neulinge. Schaut euch nur mal die ganzen Bikeschulen und -kurse an! 
Der Effekt wird in JEDEM Bikepark der selbe sein: Aspekte wie Sicherheit und Flow werden dazu führen, dass viele ruppige bzw. allzu unkontrollierte Passagen allmählich abgerissen oder modifiziert werden. Die Bikepark-Betreiber wollen schließlich Geld machen und nicht wegen paar wenigen echten oder vermeintlichen Semi-Profis die Lizenz verlieren, weil sich x Kiddies und Anfänger auf ihren Lines zerlegen.


----------



## _arGh_ (23. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Das aber kommt von der einfach handwerklich schlechten Qualität der neu gebauten Streckenteile. Der aktuelle Streckenverlauf der blue-line von der letzten Wiese bis zum Lift ist eher Einrad-kompatibel als das es mit nem DHler geht, die neue Kurven-Kombination statt des Mauersprungs passt so garnicht zusammen, die Anlieger sehen eher zufällig auf den Hang geworfen aus als eine flüssig zu fahrende Linie, auf der Blue-Line ist's dasselbe.
> 
> Dieses Jahr sieht's so aus, als würde hektisch versucht, alles was Außenstehenden als "gefährlich" aufgefallen ist möglichst vollständig zu entschärfen und das mit maximalem Aufwand.
> Statt den Mauersprung wegzureißen hätte eine neu gestaltete Anfahrt mit ein paar Kurven mehr die maximale Geschwindigkeit reduziert, es hätte niemand mehr mit Mach 1 in die Wurzeln nach der 2. Welle hacken können.
> ...






der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was viele erwarten. Vielleicht ist deren Skilllevel schon über Osternohe hinüber. Vielleicht bin ich einfach auch nur zu amatuerhaft um beurteilen zu können / dürfen ob das jetzt alles passt oder nicht.


fährst du die standardsachen im park, also das "gap", kroko und meinetwegen das marmotteil?



Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Der Sinn der neuen Wing ist doch recht simpel: Fahranfänger und Leute, die sich noch nicht an große Doubles trauen, können hier das Feeling dafür erlernen. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Ich wage mal ganz allgemein folgende Prognose: der MTB-Sport zieht ja nicht erst seit gestern Jung und Alt an, aber die letzten vier fünf Jahre ist das zu einer echten Massenbewegung ausgewachsen. Auch in den DH/FR-Bereich drängen jetzt sehr viele Neulinge. Schaut euch nur mal die ganzen Bikeschulen und -kurse an!
> Der Effekt wird in JEDEM Bikepark der selbe sein: Aspekte wie Sicherheit und Flow werden dazu führen, dass viele ruppige bzw. allzu unkontrollierte Passagen allmählich abgerissen oder modifiziert werden. Die Bikepark-Betreiber wollen schließlich Geld machen und nicht wegen paar wenigen echten oder vermeintlichen Semi-Profis die Lizenz verlieren, weil sich x Kiddies und Anfänger auf ihren Lines zerlegen.


also erstens: du kannst mir gern mal zeigen, wie tollo sich dieses lächerliche winggeschwür für einen anfänger eignet, wenn er sich an doubles oä rantasten will..

und zweitens kannst du mir dann sicher auch erklären, warum man etablierte, einigermassen anspruchsvolle streckenteile entweder planieren oder überbrettern muss, wenn es an allen ecken und enden im park genug auszubessern (und damit ist auch gemeint: wieder einigermassen sicher machen für ungeübte fahrer) gibt oder man die anfängerlinie mal so ausbessern/umbauen könnte, dass sie die bezeichnung verdient.

(auf den ansatz, dass es bald standard sein wird mit dhbikes brechsandstrecken runterzubremsen, geh ich mal lieber erst gar nicht ein..)


----------



## pndrev (23. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die Anfänger-Blue-Line oben deutlich schwieriger ist als die normale rote Freeride-Strecke.



Heh. Ja. Wobei die Blueline sich einfach länger anfühlt. Jedenfalls bin ich als Anfänger in Osternohe ganz gut bedient und durch die letzten Änderungen traue ich mich tatächlich an mehr Sachen ran als noch vor zwei Jahren. Es fehlt halt der Platz, um zB wie auf dem Geisskopf noch eine Evil Eye hinzusetzen...


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Also wer sich über die gar so garstigen Bremswellen in Osternohe beschwert, der soll doch lieber Rennrad fahren



Es ist finde ich doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob Bremswellen eine Saison alt sind oder zwei Saisons und älter...in den Parks in denen ich ansonsten war, waren natürlich auch Bremswellen, allerdings wird in den Parks mindestens einmal im Jahr alles ausgebessert so das sich das ganze im Rahmen hält.

und mal ganz Allgemein...Leute die sagen das Bremswellen ja so schön ruppig sind und es ja so sehr Spaß macht drüber zu bügeln fahren einfach viel zu wenig echte Steinfelder und Wurzelteppiche...aber ist schon ok wenn man seine 200mm Federweg die auch noch zu weich für echtes Racing eingestellt sind nur auf ner geraden mit massiven Bremswellen ausnutzen kann....



der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was viele erwarten. Vielleicht ist deren Skilllevel schon über Osternohe hinüber. Vielleicht bin ich einfach auch nur zu amatuerhaft um beurteilen zu können / dürfen ob das jetzt alles passt oder nicht.
> Was viele vermutlich aber vergessen und ignorieren ist, dass der Park vielen Leuten angepasst wird, und nicht (nur) den wenigeren besseren Fahrern. Einerseits sicherlich schade, da diese natürlich auch für den Park stehen andererseits gut so, weil ich nicht einen Park haben möchte, wo ich mir bei jeder Fahrt und jedem Hinderniss Gedanken ums Überleben machen muss.



Ich äußere mich hier nur weil ich einen Vergleich habe...jeder der nichts anderes kennt als nohe wird auch niemals verstehen können das es so wie es seit Jahren gemacht wird nicht weiter gehen sollte.

Würden viele Hindernisse/Streckenabschnitte so gebaut werden wie es sich gehört, dann, ja erst dann kann man sagen das die Strecken angepasst werden...Das unnötig gefährliche Stellen entschärft werden müssen ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit...so etwas darf meinetwegen zwar mit Lob überschüttet werden, aber das allein reicht niemals aus um zu behaupten das sich die Betreiber mühe geben...sie machen ja noch nicht einmal das nötigste und wenn mal etwas neues gemacht wird dann natürlich bevor man alle anderen wichtigeren Stellen ausbessert...habe doch selbst mit ihm geredet (und auch ein par andere Leute die schon viel Länger am Bikepark fahren sind wie ich) wir haben ihm klar gesagt das es in anderen Parks so nicht gemacht wird und das wir bereit sind umbauten zu machen und alles auszubessern...er hat das zwar zur Kenntnis genommen aber schlussendlich einfach ignoriert...was will man dann da noch machen...



free-trade schrieb:


> Also ich war letzten Freitag in Osternohe.
> 
> Ich kannte den Bikepark vorher nur von Fotos und Videos auf Youtube.
> 
> ...



Etwas neues macht doch immer Spaß auch wenn es nicht Perfekt ist...schlechter Sex beim ersten mal ist doch auch immer noch besser als garkeiner^^
Das einige Probleme in der Liftspur haben ist für mich auch absolut unverständlich...im Bikepark fahren wollen aber nichtmal bei 10 km/h? die Liftspur hochfahren können...sind evtl. sogar genau die, die immer von Bergwacht/Sannis/Hubschrauber abgeholt werden...



Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Naja, sich einerseits darüber aufregen, dass die Freeride-Line immer weiter entschärft wird und zu flowig ist, und andererseits über Bremswellen rummosern und meckern dass die DH-Strecke nicht mehr "gescheit" gefahren werden kann? Das passt halt beides überhaupt nicht zusammen.



habe den Eindruck das du überhauptnicht bei der Sache bist und dir einfach irgendwelche fetzen rausreißt und das ganze dann bisschen vermischst um es hier niederzuschreiben...
Bremswellen auf der DH sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit echten Steinfeldern oder Wurzelteppichen und ersetzen diese auch nicht...eine DH strecke mit vielen sehr kaputten Anliegern IST nicht mehr "gescheit" zu durchfahren.

"zu Flowig"...wenn es denn "zu Flowig" wirklich gäbe...."
ich möchte mal einen in der oberen Anliegerbrechsandgewirrsektion sehen wie er da "Flowig" durch kommt...allein nach dem ersten Anlieger muss man quasi bergauf um an den Anfang des zweiten zu gelangen...lässt man es fließen ( "" FLOW "") dann zielt man direkt in die Mitte des zweiten Anliegers.





Und hört bitte mal mit diesem Anfänger/Profi Obstacles Kindergelaber auf...sollte doch wohl langsam klar sein das man Strecken so bauen kann das jeder auf seine Kosten kommt.


eins noch dann hör ich auf...
Wo die Wing steht war vorher ein Mini-Dual-Slalom...da hatte jeder Spaß...Anfänger konnten Kurven fahren üben...eher Fortgeschrittene konnten nen Transfer machen an bestimmten Stellen....und das war um einiges Anspruchsvoller und weitaus ungefährlicher als wenn man die Wing, auch wenn sie zugebrettert wäre, also als Table, überspringen würde....versteht mich nicht falsch, es machte anfangs schon sehr viel Spaß die Wing zu doublen, aber wenn man es mal raus hat dann wird es nach 500 mal im vergleich langweiliger als 500 mal diesen Dualslalom durch zu manövrieren.
Mag sein das es einigen mehr Spaß macht immer nur geradeaus zu fliegen als Kurven zu fahren...aber für die Mehrheit wäre es besser und vom Betreiber viel schlauer gewesen den Dualslalom auszubessern oder vielleicht sogar zu erweitern.

Übrigens hatte sich damals niemand beschwert über den Dualslalom...man hätte ihn wie gesagt mal wieder Shapen müssen und dann wärs gut gewesen...hab den Dualslalom gemocht...schön in die Lichtung par G-Kräfte in den Kurven geholt bevors wieder in den schattigen Wald ging^^...naja schade drum wie so vieles in nohe...


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Häh??Was würde denn nicht nerven?Gleichgültigkeit?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich meinte einfach die Standard"diskussionen" die eh niemanden (oder selten) von seinem Standpunkt bringen und sich überzeugen lassen. Vielleicht wäre etwas mehr Aktion, sinnvollere Aktion besser als sich nur am "Stammtisch" zu beschweren. 
Offener Brief an die Betreiber, Presse / Fachmagazine konsultieren. Die Betreiber einfach zu einem Dialog zwingen.




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Das ist ok, wenn sich an einigen Stellen zu viele Leute (schwer) verletzen, dann muss das eben umgebaut werden. Das hat mit den drei Alternativen vom Kroko-Gap ja auch mal gut geklappt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_arGh_ schrieb:


> fährst du die standardsachen im park, also das "gap", kroko und meinetwegen das marmotteil?



Das CB Gap? Nein! KRoko? nur den mittleren, denk aber dass ich soweit bin um den großen anzugehen. Marmot könnte auch klappen, wenn mal einer vorausfährt.
Aber die als Standard zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas heftig. Standard für dich vielleicht, zumal selbst das noch nicht mal was heißen muß, da niemand weiß wie du fährst. 



iceis schrieb:


> Ich äußere mich hier nur weil ich einen Vergleich habe...jeder der nichts anderes kennt als nohe wird auch niemals verstehen können das es so wie es seit Jahren gemacht wird nicht weiter gehen sollte.
> 
> Würden viele Hindernisse/Streckenabschnitte so gebaut werden wie es sich gehört, dann, ja erst dann kann man sagen das die Strecken angepasst werden...Das unnötig gefährliche Stellen entschärft werden müssen ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit...so etwas darf meinetwegen zwar mit Lob überschüttet werden, aber das allein reicht niemals aus um zu behaupten das sich die Betreiber mühe geben...sie machen ja noch nicht einmal das nötigste und wenn mal etwas neues gemacht wird dann natürlich bevor man alle anderen wichtigeren Stellen ausbessert...habe doch selbst mit ihm geredet (und auch ein par andere Leute die schon viel Länger am Bikepark fahren sind wie ich) wir haben ihm klar gesagt das es in anderen Parks so nicht gemacht wird und das wir bereit sind umbauten zu machen und alles auszubessern...er hat das zwar zur Kenntnis genommen aber schlussendlich einfach ignoriert...was will man dann da noch machen...



Ja, Sicherheitsumbauten brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren. Wenn der Betreiber sich aber generell auf taube Ohren stellt ist es natürlich schade.
Was Parks angeht, war ich bisher lediglich in Bischofsmais und am Ochsoenkopf, wobei letzerer ja nicht als Park durchgeht. Ich werde in zwei Wochen mal Leogang besuchen und vielleicht seh ich dort mal was anderes. Wobei ich selbst von dort schon kontroverse Aussagen gehört habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (24. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> habe den Eindruck das du überhauptnicht bei der Sache bist und dir einfach irgendwelche fetzen rausreißt und das ganze dann bisschen vermischst um es hier niederzuschreiben...
> Bremswellen auf der DH sind nicht gleichzusetzen mit echten Steinfeldern oder Wurzelteppichen und ersetzen diese auch nicht...eine DH strecke mit vielen sehr kaputten Anliegern IST nicht mehr "gescheit" zu durchfahren.


Nuja, ich habe mittlerweile auch einige Eindrücke gewonnen....

Weil mir aber diese (ohnehin fruchtlose) Diskussion bisschen zu hitzig wird, nur noch dies: anstatt hier weiter sinnlos rumzudiskutieren, werde ich die neuen Northshores lieber erst einmal befahren um mir eine Meinung darüber bilden zu können.


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2013)

Wie es wohl wäre wenn es in Osternohe einfach wieder mehr Trails gäbe und weniger Holzkonstruktionen. Einfach 2-3 Bluelines mit bisl gebauten  ordentlich abgestützten und  ordentlich gebauten Anliegern und Sprung (-möglichkeiten). 
Es kann so einfach sein. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Ben-Der (24. Juli 2013)

Ride more, Talk less......... Dieser Thread schmerzt ja schon beim lesen!!!

Hab dort noch nie einen dieser "Profi-Biker" die sich hier wichtigmachen ordentlich fahren sehen.

So long........


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2013)

Was bist du denn für einer?
Sicher im Thread geirrt.


----------



## psx0407 (24. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer?
> Sicher im Thread geirrt.


wer ben-der nicht kennt, kennt die geschichte der entstehung des parks nicht. sozusagen mann der ersten stunde.
sein sachverstand und sein fahrvermögen müssen daher nicht angezweifelt werden.
das jammern auf hohem niveau hier in diesem thread schon...
kein park kann es jedem rechtmachen, aber jeder hat die freiheit zu entscheiden, einen park, der ihm nicht zusagt, zu meiden und sich einen anderen park zu suchen. kaputt- und schlechtreden tut den betreibern unrecht.
psx0407


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich kenne Ben-Der nicht. Dafür aber den Bikepark Osternohe seit vor der ersten Stunde. 

Jammern auf hohem Niveau können wir hier in der westlichen Welt eh ziemlich gut. 

Darum geht es hier aber doch gar nicht. 
Aber gut, in einem Punkt hat er Recht, dieser Thread ist sinnlos, die Kritiken prallen ja alle erfolgreich ab. 
Der Bikepark wird von Saison zu Saison schlechter, jetzt ist es aktuell wieder so weit, den Park zu meiden. (meine Meinung, ich darf ne Meinung haben, ich kann halbwegs fahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (24. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Der Bikepark wird von Saison zu Saison schlechter, jetzt ist es aktuell wieder so weit, den Park zu meiden.


Osternohe hat nie soviel Spaß gemacht wie seit letzten Monat - seit Umbau der ersten Wiese mit den Doubles...


----------



## fenner (24. Juli 2013)

Osternohe - bester park! (Besucher von 16 Bikeparks in D-A-CH) fette Props an die Betreiber!


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2013)

Mit Absperrband als wesentlichen Bestandteil der Anlieger, knallt voll nei. Bist wenig rumgekommen wenn Osternohe der beste Park sein soll?!


----------



## Bikewurst (24. Juli 2013)

Ogottogott. Wie soll das hier erst werden, wenn am Wochenende in Bayern die Sommerferien beginnen...
Aber naja: Die meisten von Euch verbringen die ja wahrscheinlich ohnehin in Whistler..


----------



## pndrev (24. Juli 2013)

Whistler ist doch für Anfänger. Ich wette, die Flieger Richtung Utah sind ausgebucht um für die nächste Rampage zu trainieren!


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

Ben-Der schrieb:


> Ride more, Talk less......... Dieser Thread schmerzt ja schon beim lesen!!!
> 
> Hab dort noch nie einen dieser "Profi-Biker" die sich hier wichtigmachen ordentlich fahren sehen.
> 
> So long........



Das sich hier Leute selbst als Profi-Biker bezeichnen entspricht leider nicht der Wahrheit...aber anscheinend liest und denkst du genauso wenig wie der Herr Wenzel79...Hauptsache was schreiben aber keinerlei Bezug zur Realität behalten!



psx0407 schrieb:


> wer ben-der nicht kennt, kennt die geschichte der entstehung des parks nicht. sozusagen mann der ersten stunde.
> sein sachverstand und sein fahrvermögen müssen daher nicht angezweifelt werden.
> das jammern auf hohem niveau hier in diesem thread schon...
> kein park kann es jedem rechtmachen, aber jeder hat die freiheit zu entscheiden, einen park, der ihm nicht zusagt, zu meiden und sich einen anderen park zu suchen. kaputt- und schlechtreden tut den betreibern unrecht.
> psx0407



soso...der Mann der ersten Stunde....die Männer der ersten Stunde hatten 100% keine Ahnung wie man verschiedene Kurven und Hindernisse hintereinanderreiht damit das ganze am Ende vernünftig zu durchfahren ist...die haben am Anfang so viel Falsch gemacht (was ja auch nicht schlimm ist...man sollte halt nur draus lernen und nicht 5 Jahre später immer noch gravierende Fehler beim Streckenbau machen!)




fenner schrieb:


> Osternohe - bester park! (Besucher von 16 Bikeparks in D-A-CH) fette Props an die Betreiber!



Dann schreib hier mal bitte deine persönliche Rangliste wo Osternohe auf Rang 1 steht.

*Das diese Diskussion zu nichts führt liegt wohl am allermeisten an Leuten die sich zwar äußern, jedoch ohne nachgedacht zu haben einfach mal drauf los schreiben...aber das es sich um den einzigen Park in der nächsten Nähe handelt und es sich wohl auch rentieren könnte das man sich dazu mal ernsthaft Gedanken macht kann man wohl von den sich selbst ernannten Anfängern die etwas gegen Profis haben die sich selbst niemals als solche bezeichnet haben nicht erwarten!*


----------



## pndrev (24. Juli 2013)

Tja, tatsächlich habe ich schon beim Betreiber einige Vorschläge gebracht bzgl Sicherung der Shore bei Nässe. Hasengitter abgelehnt, andere Vorschläge gebracht (Spezialfarbe etc) - nie wieder was davon gehört. Darauf hingewiesen, das einige Passagen der BlueLine dringend ausgebessert werden sollen, weil die Umfahrung der Hindernisse dort inzwischen durch lockeren, ungestützen Boden gefährlicher ist als über die Shore zu fahren - war im nächsten Monat immer noch so.

Solange nicht mal die einfachen Anfängerstrecken ausgebessert und instandgehalten werden, ist es halt irgendwo auch müssig, sich über die fortgeschritteneren Features zu unterhalten.

Wobei mir Osternohe immer noch Spaß macht. Aber halt auch primär, weil  ich nach Feierabend praktisch sofort da bin, eh keine größeren Sprünge  oder Gaps fahren will und das ganze eher als Trail-Training sehe für  größere Touren. Und mehr als zwei, drei Stunden würde ich auch nicht  bleiben..


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Solange nicht mal die einfachen Anfängerstrecken ausgebessert und instandgehalten werden, ist es halt irgendwo auch müssig, sich über die fortgeschritteneren Features zu unterhalten.







pndrev schrieb:


> Tja, tatsächlich habe ich schon beim Betreiber einige Vorschläge gebracht bzgl Sicherung der Shore bei Nässe. Hasengitter abgelehnt, andere Vorschläge gebracht (Spezialfarbe etc) - nie wieder was davon gehört. Darauf hingewiesen, das einige Passagen der BlueLine dringend ausgebessert werden sollen, weil die Umfahrung der Hindernisse dort inzwischen durch lockeren, ungestützen Boden gefährlicher ist als über die Shore zu fahren - war im nächsten Monat immer noch so.



ein Bekannter hatte das mit der Farbe ausprobiert (kannste vergessen...bringt nicht den gewünschten effekt.)

Hasengitter ist angeblich nicht Tüvtauglich

Darum hatte ich auch bei einen meiner Posts geschrieben das es schlauer wäre anstatt Holz S-Kurve ne gescheite Anliegerkombination mit Drainage zu bauen.





psx0407 schrieb:


> kein park kann es jedem rechtmachen, aber jeder hat die freiheit zu entscheiden, einen park, der ihm nicht zusagt, zu meiden und sich einen anderen park zu suchen. kaputt- und schlechtreden tut den betreibern unrecht.
> psx0407




genau! man kann es nicht jeden recht machen...aber meine freie Meinung dem Betreiber ins Gesicht zu sagen, ohne Resultate...da äußere ich mich hier gerne mal...und ich bin ja auch nicht der einzige der dem Betreiber ganz normal und freundlich nahe gebracht hat wie man es viel viel besser machen könnte...und nur damit wir hier nicht weiter gegeneinander arbeiten...ich will nicht nur alles schlecht reden...man kann froh sein das man einen Lift mit Hang in seiner Nähe hat...aber es wäre doch wirklich sehr dumm einfach nur zuzusehen wie die Mehrheit der Streckenteile immer älter und verranzter werden...von selbst werden z.b. die Anlieger der Blueline nämlich nicht so wie sie sein sollten...und an wen sollte man sich sonst wenden als an die Leute die öfters in Onohe unterwegs sind...wenn es wirklich nur 5 oder 10 Leute sind die der gleichen Meinung sind wie ich, dann kommen wir natürlich nicht weiter und es wird so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht deine intellektuelle Stärke, aber ich denke schon, dass ich eine Beleidigung auch dann erkenne, wenn es sich nicht um ein Schimpfwort, sondern um einen eingestreuten Halbsatz handelt. Und ja: Ich entschuldige mich für das "Vollhonk"... nicht.
> 
> 
> Hm, was werde ich wohl mit "Umbau" gemeint haben?
> Eine Frage, die sich im Grunde nur stellt, wenn man bei dieser Diskussion selber entweder kaum mitliest oder überwiegend nur auf Sparflamme denkt.



tut mir leid wenn du die Realität nicht verträgst...

"auf Sparflamme denken" trifft eher auf dich zu als auf mich.

Außerdem geht es mir nicht um irgendwelche Umbauten, sondern um umbauten die nicht gemacht werden (Streckenpflege und Verbesserungen die damit zu tun haben das etwas "Flowig" gefahren werden kann...und das auch bei Regen!!!)

Es ist auch außerdem nur logisch, wenn etwas wirklich Flowig gebaut ist dann erst recht für Anfänger geeignet ist und auch für Fortgeschrittene Fahrer mehr Spaß bietet als es an vielen Stellen in Onohe der Fall ist.

Mich wundert halt das es anscheinend nur wenige sind die das erkennen.
Ich will doch keine BergLine in Onohe oder irgendwelche Megadoubles von 18 Metern mit nem extra tiefen Loch und angespitzten Bambus damits das Adrenalin aus allen Poren presst...es geht in erster Linie einfach nur darum das man die Strecken die vorhanden sind erhält und nicht versucht mit wenigen Neubauten die verkommenen Streckenteile zu absorbieren...aber bisher zieht das ja anscheinend ziemlich gut.


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Es ist echt lustig. Wenn man durch den Thread mal kuckt, sieht man, dass bei jeder Umbauphase die Leute sich aufgeregt haben. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nichts bringt wenn einer oder zwei Rider auf diverse Fehler aufmerksam machen. Ich denke dass hier die Masse etwas bewegen kann. Das Problem das ich sehe, ist vielleicht dass die Vielzahl der Leute vermutlich nicht das Wissen um Hindernisse und Streckenbau hat um ggf. mit vernünftigen Argumenten an den Betreiber zu gehen.
Noch weniger bringt es sich hier aufzublasen und sich gegenseitig anzupflaumen. Das Streckenempfinden ist ein ziemlich subjektiver Punkt und wird sofort von vielen kritisiert, sofern es einem nicht in den Kragen passt. Es wird mit Fahrkönnen oder Fahrfehlern identifiiziert. Das bringt nichts. Konkrete Tips sind hier gefragt. Regentauglichkeit geht mit Hasengitter und spezialFarbe nicht. Mit was dann? Wie machen es andere Parks? Gib es überhaupt was? Wie siehts mit GripTape aus?
Wo sind die Kernprobleme des Parks? 
Ich denke wenn hier mal ein paar Punkte aufgezeigt werden, können sich die Leute die vielleicht nicht so die Ahnung haben, beim nächsten Besuch mal etwas sensibisileren und mit einem anderen Blickwinkel die Hindernisse und Strecken betrachten. Die Argumente wären leichter und evtl. bringt ja auch dort ein Gespräch unter Besuchern ja schon auch was. Wenn der Betreiber merkt, dass man sich in größeren Gruppen, immer und immer wieder über diverse Sachen "aufregt" auch mal das Personal dort anredet, vielleicht bringt es ja was.
Nur mal so ein Gedanke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (24. Juli 2013)

vielleicht ist die masse ja auch einfach zufrieden mit den umständen im park.

all den nörglern und besserwissern sei mal ein besuch in einem park wie braunlage empfohlen. vielleicht kommen sie dann mal wieder auf den boden der tatsachen zurück.

ich für meine teil wäre sehr glücklich einen park wie osternohe in unmittelbarer nähe zu haben.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (24. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wer oder was dir Vollhonk überhaupt das Recht gibt, dich hier grundlos so aufzuspielen, aber mach nur weiter so du Überflieger...
> 
> Fakt ist: ich und viele andere Fahrer die ich kenne, die den Park und alle seine Obstacles befahren, sind zufrieden mit dem Umbau.



alleine schon deine 10 letzten posts geben den Vollhonk da oben genug recht, sich hier mal so richtig auf zu spielen  !!!

Ich denke, oder weis, dass iceis wohl einiges mehr an hintergrundwissen hat, als die meisten mitleser hier!  

PS: spicak, flowcountry, ja sogra schladming mit den vielen bremswellen ist flowig - nur osternohe ist es nicht!

Kann iceis und danibmx in allen punkten nur beipflichten!


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

wenn ich behaupte das es mehr Sinn macht 2 Kurven nicht aus Holz sondern aus Erde (ABER UNBEDINGT MIT DRAINAGE) zu bauen, weil man ja das Hasengitter durch den Tüv in Osternohe verbietet (Spezieller Lack bringt nichts! denn das wurde schon von Fahrern getestet!...eine Art Griptape habe ich noch nirgends gesehen...wäre aber cool wenn es sowas geben würde und haltbar wäre) dann sollte ich doch eigentlich von der Mehrheit recht bekommen?

Habe eben erfahren das diese Brechsandanlieger von jemanden gebaut wurden, der selbst in der Schweiz gelebt hat und dort professionellen Streckenbau betrieben haben soll...
nehmen wir mal an das stimmt und dieser Jemand hat den Auftrag bekommen den Mauersprung durch diese Anlieger zu ersetzen...
ich weis jetzt nicht inwiefern dieser Jemand den Betreiber beraten hat...aber auch da gebt ihr mir doch recht wenn ich sage...
wenn man da Anlieger hinbaut, dann erst zum Ende bzw. nach der Saison damit sich alles über den Winter setzen kann
um zu Saisonbeginn einmal zu shapen und das zeug ist dann für längere Zeit fahrbar und haltbarer als es jetzt der Fall ist....
kann natürlich sein das der Erbauer den Auftrag begrüßt hat und auch dem Betreiber gesagt hat das man es nachdem sich alles gesetzt hat nochmal neu shapen muss und der Betreiber das getrost ignoriert...
(so kenne ich das selbst nämlich von diversen Umbauten bei denen ich selbst beteiligt war...wären ich und ein Kumpel nicht gewesen dann hätte Osternohe nach dem Kroko nun einen Streckenabschnitt wo die Leute heute noch mit dem Kopf schütteln würden!)
hier sei auch erwähnt das ich selbst und auch mein Kumpel absolut nichts mit diesen Tables direkt nach dem Kroko zu schaffen hatten....finde es ehrlich gesagt sogar fahrlässig einfach nur Bretter in einen noch nicht gesetzten Kicker zu legen (ohne Befestigung usw.)

Und im allgemeinen gebt ihr mir doch auch recht wenn ich sage, man erhält und pflegt erstmal alles was vorhanden ist bevor man neue Hindernisse baut?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das es mich nur müde macht mich mit anderen zu streiten.


----------



## danibmx (24. Juli 2013)

Natürlich hast du Recht!
Das Mauergap hätte auch nicht abgerissen werden müssen, wenn die Landung gepflegt und die Steine entfernt worden..
Hätte der Sicherheit bestimmt nicht geschadet ;-)


----------



## danibmx (24. Juli 2013)

Es geht hier auch nicht darum nur sinnlos zu lästern, sondern darum, dass Leute die da schon seit Jahren fahren(ich hab seit 5 Jahren ne Saisonkarte) ihren Homepark unterstützen und besser für ALLE machen wollen, was ist daran falsch?!?


----------



## nullstein (24. Juli 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> vielleicht ist die masse ja auch einfach zufrieden mit den umständen im park.
> 
> all den nörglern und besserwissern sei mal ein besuch in einem park wie braunlage empfohlen. vielleicht kommen sie dann mal wieder auf den boden der tatsachen zurück.
> 
> ich für meine teil wäre sehr glücklich einen park wie osternohe in unmittelbarer nähe zu haben.



Der Vergleich mit Braunlage ist ja wohl mehr als unangebracht.Braunlage ist ein Acker!
Und nur weil es noch schlechtere Parks gibt,muss man doch nicht alles wortlos hinnehmen,oder?Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere,sind dir die neuen Anlieger (ehemals Mauersprung) ebenfalls negativ aufgefallen.
@all: 
Hier geht es nicht um Profi oder Anfänger oder wer die geilste Sau ist,weil er ALLE Hindernisse fährt.
Aber ich bin am 17./18.8. in Onohe und lasse mir gern zeigen,wie man die Anlieger oben sauber und schnell fährt,denn ich bekomm es nicht hin.


----------



## Wenzel79 (24. Juli 2013)

@_iceis_:
Die Brechsandanlieger wurden tatsächlich von einem bekannteren Konstrukteur entworfen, das haben mir zumindest zwei Locals erzählt. Die neue Anfahrt auf den CB ist sicherlich noch ausbaufähig und v.a. die Anlieger könnten ruhig etwas schräger und höher sein, dann käme man vllt. nicht so schnell ins Rutschen.



> hier sei auch erwähnt das ich selbst und auch mein Kumpel absolut nichts  mit diesen Tables direkt nach dem Kroko zu schaffen hatten


Na immerhin. Diese Minitables von letzem Jahr sind echt übel und ich z.B. hab mich damals ziemlich darüber aufgeregt, aber ich kann mittlerweile damit leben. Der Abschnitt nach dem Kroko soll ja auch sehr viele schwere Stürze gesehen haben. Diese Tables nehmen da schon sehr die Geschwindigkeit raus.


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde das Mauerdrop eigentlich relativ identisch mit dem 3er Hansi. Dass es dort Stürze gab, lag ja dann wohl nicht an dem Mauerdrop, sondern an der Landung und der NichtPflege. Dass man es gleich wegrationalisiert finde ich auch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

danibmx schrieb:


> Es geht hier auch nicht darum nur sinnlos zu lästern, sondern darum, dass Leute die da schon seit Jahren fahren ihren Homepark unterstützen und besser für ALLE machen wollen, was ist daran falsch?!?





hier sind anscheinend nur sehr wenige die sich darum überhaupt Gedanken machen...nur mal als Beispiel, Spicak oder LacBlanc kennen wohl hier auch einige...was ist daran verkehrt den Betreiber darauf aufmerksam zu machen und dazu zu bewegen das man die ganze Sache eher so angehen sollte wie die es tun.

Die halten sich nämlich an Regeln wie
1. Bauen mit Drainage wenn das Wasser keine Möglichkeit hat anderweitig abzufließen
2. Pflege (Bremswellen beseitigen oder zumindest reduzieren, gewisse Kicker und Landungen und auch andere Stellen shapen bevor sie komplett neu gebaut werden müssten damit man den Aufwand gering hält)
3. Neue Streckenabschnitte werden so gebaut das man so wenig wie möglich bremsen muss und so wenig wie möglich pedalieren muss um alles Flowig durchfahren zu können. Wenn man das so macht (geht nicht immer, je nach Gelände) dann hat man automatisch weniger Bremswellen und obendrein auch  noch eine längere Strecke.

Resultat wären mehr Besucher = mehr Geld = mehr Pflege und mehr neue Hindernisse könnten gebaut werden = mehr Spaß für alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (24. Juli 2013)

ich bitte euch: diskutiert unbedingt weiter.

ich finde es total wichtig das man darüber redet. ich hab im forum schon so oft mitbekommen, dass diskusionen abgewürgt werden. aber wie solch da was bewegen?

natürlich sind diskussionen oft zermürbend und nervig. aber ich denke das liegt in erster linie daran, das wir (auch bzw vor allem im alltag) zu wenig diskutieren.

zum thema an sich:

ich bin absoluter anfänger und mir hat ono letztes jahr gut gefallen, mir gefällt es jetzt und mir wird es nächstes jahr sicherlich auch gefallen. und warum? weil ich einfach nur froh darüber bin, gleich in der nähe meinen downhiller ausführen zu können ohne ihn nach ´ner minute abfahrt wieder den buck hochschieben zu müssen.


----------



## jedy (24. Juli 2013)

@nullstein: hier ging es ja auch nicht nur um die neuen anlieger, sondern um die aktuellen umbauten im allgemeinen. wortlos hinnehmen? bestimmt nicht, aber sich über umbauten aufzuregen ohne sie überhaupt schon gefahren zu sein? zumindest fragwürdig ...

im übrigen fand ich die anlieger bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie du!

... und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du bisher auch jedes mal spass, wenn du in osternohe warst, oder etwa nicht !


----------



## der_erce (24. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> @_iceis_:
> Der Abschnitt nach dem Kroko soll ja auch sehr viele schwere Stürze gesehen haben. Diese Tables nehmen da schon sehr die Geschwindigkeit raus.



Soviel zum Thema "Geschwindigkeit raus" Ab 1:00 kann man sehen dass eigentlich solche Hindernisse, die vielleicht zum Abbremsen gedacht waren (wissen wir ja nicht) in diesem Fall NICHT dazu dienen langsamer zu fahren.


----------



## nullstein (24. Juli 2013)

@jedy:
Natürlich hatte ich immer Spaß,aber das schrieb ich ja auch.
Die neue Shore-S-Kurve muss ich nicht fahren,um zu sagen,dass das Holzding bei Regen bescheiden ist und diese Holzbauten einfach öde sind.
Zum Thema Anlieger:
Ja ich mecker halt einfach etwas mehr.Aber niemand von uns ist da flüssig und schnell durchgekommen.Oder hast du dort etwa Flow und massiven Grip verspürt?
Und zusammen mit den bisherigen Postings kann man sich ja jetzt seinen Teil überlegen...


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

und noch was...ich verlange auch garnicht das man alles auf einen Schlag umbaut und wieder herrichtet...aber wenn man nie anfängt mal ältere Streckenabschnitte aufzubessern dann wird man irgendwann nicht drum herum kommen das man quasi eine komplette Strecke neu bauen muss.
 @Wenzel79
Ach ich erzähl hier lieber erst garnicht was da alles abging (umbau des Streckenabschnitts nach dem Kroko) ich kann auf jeden Fall mit gutem Gewissen sagen, zum glück waren Leute dabei die regelmässig fahren und ein gewisses Gefühl dafür haben wie etwas aussehen muss damit es sich schlussendlich auch so fährt wie man sich es vorgestellt hat...wir hätten das ganze nochmal ne Nummer Besser gemacht, aber wir hatten nicht die Mittel und die Zeit die wir dafür gebraucht hätten (die Anlieger wären großzügiger geworden und es wären wohl auch noch ein par mehr geworden!)
 @der_erce
ich finde auch das es unnötig war den Mauersprung zu entfernen...es hätte gereicht die Anfahrt zu verändern und im Abschnitt davor einige Anlieger reinzusetzen wodurch die Geschwindigkeit raus genommen werden hätte können

Aber das dumme ist nur, es werden zwar neue Sachen gebaut, aber alle älteren Sachen im Park brächten mal wirklich eine Auffrischung.
Die Blueline z.b. wurde doch nur ein einziges mal gebaut und niemehr danach geshaped...bin da ja erst vor kurzem durchgefahren...ich war beim durchfahren schon erstaunt feststellen zu müssen das da wirklich alles am auseinanderfallen ist (bzw. schon auseinandergefallen ist)


----------



## jedy (24. Juli 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Aber niemand von uns ist da flüssig und schnell durchgekommen.Oder hast du dort etwa Flow und massiven Grip verspürt?


stimmt schon, aber wie sagst du sonst so schön: vielleicht lags ja auch ganz einfach an uns 

ich freue mich jdfs. darauf die neuen shore-elemente das erste mal zu fahren. wenigstens scheinen da jetzt wallrides zu stehen, die auch fahrbar sind, im gegensatz zu den vorherigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> @_iceis_:
> Die Brechsandanlieger wurden tatsächlich von einem bekannteren Konstrukteur entworfen, das haben mir zumindest zwei Locals erzählt. Die neue Anfahrt auf den CB ist sicherlich noch ausbaufähig und v.a. die Anlieger könnten ruhig etwas schräger und höher sein, dann käme man vllt. nicht so schnell ins Rutschen.
> 
> Na immerhin. Diese Minitables von letzem Jahr sind echt übel und ich z.B. hab mich damals ziemlich darüber aufgeregt, aber ich kann mittlerweile damit leben. Der Abschnitt nach dem Kroko soll ja auch sehr viele schwere Stürze gesehen haben. Diese Tables nehmen da schon sehr die Geschwindigkeit raus.



Genau, die Anlieger haben sich gesetzt und sind nun nicht mehr so zu durchfahren wie sich der Erbauer das gedacht hat (vermute ich mal sehr stark das einer der in der Schweiz Streckenbau betrieben hat weis wie man so etwas macht und mit Sicherheit auch darauf hingewiesen hat das man nachdem sie sich gelegt haben noch einmal shapen muss)

durch diese Minitables kann man meiner Meinung nach zwar nicht wirklich schneller werden, aber wenn man sich da durchpusht dann ist man auch nicht wirklich langsamer als wenn sie nicht da wären.

Aber das spielt alles für mich erstmal garkeine Rolle...finde das die Blueline am kaputtesten ist und deswegen auch zu allererst gemacht werden sollte...wäre sie z.b. in einem guten Zustand, dann könnte der Betreiber auch mal unterm Jahr umbauten machen und bestimmte Streckenabschnitte über einen gewissen Zeitraum auf der DH oder FR sperren und aufbessern oder neugestalten.


----------



## Wenzel79 (24. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Aber das spielt alles für mich erstmal garkeine Rolle...finde das die Blueline am kaputtesten ist und deswegen auch zu allererst gemacht werden sollte...wäre sie z.b. in einem guten Zustand, dann könnte der Betreiber auch mal unterm Jahr umbauten machen und bestimmte Streckenabschnitte über einen gewissen Zeitraum auf der DH oder FR sperren und aufbessern oder neugestalten.


Die muss ich endlich mal fahren um mir ein Bild davon machen zu können.

Hat hier in diesem Tread eigentlich schon jemand die neue (kurze) FR-Strecke rechts an den Startfelsen vorbei bemerkt, die mit einem ziemlich guten Holzkicker abschließt? Das war doch auch eine positive Weiterentwicklung. Evtl. kann man die noch sehr weit ausbauen!


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

ach und bevor der Streckenabschnitt so aussah wie er es jetzt tut nach dem Kroko, ging es nur gerade aus und man fuhr ziemlich flott auf eine 90° Linkskurve zu...selbst auf dieser Geraden haben sich Leute beim Stürzen verletzt...


----------



## iceis (24. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Die muss ich endlich mal fahren um mir ein Bild davon machen zu können.
> 
> Hat hier in diesem Tread eigentlich schon jemand die neue (kurze) FR-Strecke rechts an den Startfelsen vorbei bemerkt, die mit einem ziemlich guten Holzkicker abschließt? Das war doch auch eine positive Weiterentwicklung. Evtl. kann man die noch sehr weit ausbauen!



Jo bin ich gefahren...ist auch nicht so zerbombt (fahren nicht wirklich viele Leute) der Holzkicker ist nicht richtig im Boden integriert so das man quasi bevor man richtig auf dem Kicker ist eine kleine Kannte hochfahren muss (ist mit Fully zwar kein Problem, aber mit nem Hardtail mit ner straffen 10cm Gabel unter Umständen nicht wirklich sicher zum springen...bzw. wenn einer eigentlich springen kann und mit einem Hardtail das macht und nicht auf diese Kannte gefasst ist, kann es schon sein das es zum Sturz kommt.
Gerade an dieser Stelle verstehe ich auch wieder nicht wie man sich die Arbeit machen kann extra einen Kicker hinzustellen...denn genau dort ist genug Erdboden vorhanden um einen Erdkicker hinzuschaufeln...wäre dann auch einfach so zu shapen das es eine welle ist...dann kann jeder anfänger sich rantasten oder drübersurfen....ist aber wieder nur ein kleines Detail worüber ich mich nicht aufregen will!


----------



## iceis (25. Juli 2013)

habe gerade von einem Kumpel erfahren das die Blueline bis ende August hergerichtet werden soll.
Er meinte das ihm das diejenigen gesagt haben die auch die neue S-Holz-Wallride-Kurve gebaut haben.

Ich glaube aber erst daran wenn es soweit ist, da es schon vor 1.5 Jahren hieß das die Blueline gemacht und sogar bis nach unten zum Lift gebaut werden sollte.


----------



## ride-FX (25. Juli 2013)

die blueline herrichten? wird das nicht eher hinrichten?


----------



## _arGh_ (25. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde das Mauerdrop eigentlich relativ identisch mit dem 3er Hansi. Dass es dort Stürze gab, lag ja dann wohl nicht an dem Mauerdrop, sondern an der Landung und der NichtPflege. Dass man es gleich wegrationalisiert finde ich auch etwas übertrieben.


ahja..
auch wenn dir das jetzt evtl wieder nicht zusagt: aber genau der streckenzustand nach dem mauerdrop hat die angelegenheit interessant gemacht.
die anfahrt auf das gap dagegen war sicherlich in einem lächerlichen zustand: aber so kommts halt, wenn man sich mehr als 2 jahre nicht drum kümmert..


Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Die muss ich endlich mal fahren um mir ein Bild davon machen zu können.
> 
> Hat hier in diesem Tread eigentlich schon jemand die neue (kurze) FR-Strecke rechts an den Startfelsen vorbei bemerkt, die mit einem ziemlich guten Holzkicker abschließt? Das war doch auch eine positive Weiterentwicklung. Evtl. kann man die noch sehr weit ausbauen!


da weiss ja einer bescheid..
an beiden strecken ist nichts neu oder so.


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. Juli 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> da weiss ja einer bescheid..
> an beiden strecken ist *nichts neu oder so*.


Außer, dass es die kurze Strecke rechts am Felsen vorbei zusammen mit dem Kicker erst seit Mitte letzten Jahres gibt. Von wegen bescheid wissen und so...


----------



## ride-FX (25. Juli 2013)

Die gibts schon ewig!!!! Ernsthaft. Nur der Einstieg war frueher oben.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

Den Einstieg von oben gibt's doch immer noch? Fährt bloß keiner mehr, so wie ich das gesehen habe. Der neue direkt am Lift ist halt einfacher...

Die Blueline sollte vor allem an der Holzrampe abgestützt weden, die Steinbrocken auf der Umfahrung sind echt lose - da hab ich mehr Hemmungen als über die Rampe. Die hat inzwischen einen "illegal in den Wald gezimmerter Trail" Charakter. Hat auch was. 

Solange sie die Wurzelteppiche nicht komplett zuschütten, wär's trotzdem an der Zeit mal was zu machen. Ist nämlich eigentlich eine ganz schöne Mischung und vor allem gefühlt länger als die Freeride. Ich fahr sie immer noch ganz gerne, da hat man so schön wenig Verkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (25. Juli 2013)

Ja, der alte Einstieg ist mit Sicherheit noch fahrbar. Macht halt keiner mehr.

Meinst du die Umfahrung von diesem komischen Holzteil? auf das man rauffährt um wieder runterzufahren? Danach kommt so ne doppelwelle, die könnte man auch bisl herrichten dann wäre das n cooler sprung.

Am lässigsten finde ich auf der Freeride-Strecke ja eh den kleinen Kicker nach den assi-tables (nachm Kroko), der macht echt spaß, aber auch nur weil er transfer tauglich ist.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Meinst du die Umfahrung von diesem komischen Holzteil? auf das man rauffährt um wieder runterzufahren? Danach kommt so ne doppelwelle, die könnte man auch bisl herrichten dann wäre das n cooler sprung.



Genau die. Das Holzteil an sich ist auch nicht schlecht, um sich an sowas zu gewöhnen (für die Blueline finde ich das in Ordnung). Die Wellen danach besser shapen und man kommt langsam drüber und kann schnell ein bisserl fliegen probieren...


----------



## iceis (25. Juli 2013)

tja wie stellen wir es jetzt aber an das die Strecken mal gepflegt werden???
einige Leute (darunter auch ich) haben bereits des öfteren dem Betreiber erklärt was wichtig ist und was weniger...wurde halt bisher immer ignoriert.

Hoffe das hier noch mehr mitlesen als nur die, die hier auch ihre Meinung schreiben.
Es ist doch wohl im Interesse aller Bikeparkbesucher das man nicht nur dafür die Liftpreise zahlt damit man den Berg hoch kommt sondern auf halbwegs gepflegten Strecken auch wieder runterfahren kann.

sollten wir direkt im Park unten am Lift mal Unterschriften sammeln?
was besseres fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ein...wie gesagt, direkt mit dem Betreiber reden bringt evtl. nur was wenn vor ihm 50 oder noch besser 100 Leute stehen die der gleichen Meinung sind und nicht nur 5.


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

Wie wärs mit der Freeride? Oder einen sauber und nüchtern formulierten Post hier im Forum mit allen Leuten erwähnt die wir damit erreichen wollen und vor allem wärs vielleicht geil es wie ne Unterschriftenliste wirken zu lassen. Weiß nicht wie das Möglich ist. Sodaß die "unterschtützer" eben zu identifizieren sind in dem Post. Cool wär halt, wenn danach nicht noch Nachträge usw. dazu kämen, das sähe nicht sehr durchdacht aus.

Alternativ dazu kann man ja wirklich ne Unterschriftenaktion mal machen am Bikepark selbst.


----------



## iceis (25. Juli 2013)

Freeride-Magazine lesen zwar viele, aber sicher nicht jeder der in Osternohe biken geht.
würde da eher direkt am Lift versuchen mal Meinungen von Besuchern einzuholen die dann eben auch ihre Unterschrift abgeben können.

Selbst hier im Forum ist glaube ich auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Leute die in Osternohe fahren...soweit ich weis ist z.b. der Herr aus der Schweiz der die Brechsandanlieger gebaut hat auch nicht hier angemeldet....sonst hätte er sich wahrscheinlich auch schon längst geäußert.

die Frage is halt dann aber auch ob der Betreiber das überhaupt gut heißen würde wenn einige Leute aufkreuzen die einfach mal Unterschriften sammeln wollen...sonen kleinen Gartenpavillon sollte man da schon auffahren um nicht nur wie ein Vollpfosten mit Zettel und Stift in der Gegend rumzustehen.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würde die Zeitschriften im ersten Schritt außen vor lassen, wirkt sonst so sehr wie eine Drohung. Auch einen Massenauflauf würde ich vermeiden, lieber einen durchdachten, professionell und höflich aufgesetzten Brief an Betreiber mit Unterschriften oder einen Verweis auf eine elektronische Unterschriftenliste...

Nochmal: Mir macht Osternohe immer noch Spaß zu fahren, was aber wohl auch daran liegt, dass mich die Sprünge und Gaps noch nie interessiert haben. Nur Streckenpflege allgemein ist fällig, da sehe ich insbesondere nach den Unwettern vor einiger Zeit einiges an Nachholbedarf. Die Blueline hatte ich ja teilweise selber noch von größeren Ästen etc geräumt, da war wohl sonst keiner lang...

So oder so, morgen Abend bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

@iceis deshalb würd ichs vielleicht nicht am Lift sondern oben am Parkplatz machen.


----------



## iceis (25. Juli 2013)

hast recht! am Parkplatz nen kleinen Stand hinknallen, am besten sonntags bei guten wetter, da is wohl am meisten los)

ob allerdings diesen Sonntag so viel los sein wird (soll ja abartig heiß werden)...zur Not das ganze an 2 Sonntagen machen um mehr Leute zu erreichen.

was meint ihr anderen dazu???


----------



## danibmx (25. Juli 2013)

Unterschriftenliste am Parkplatz und oder hier im Forum finde ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

Jetzt müsste man sich nur mal Gedanken machen wie und was genau angesprochen werden sollte.


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

Neubauten würde ich weglassen. Das scheint bei denen ein wenig persönlich genommen zu werden. 
Eher Pflege der bestehenden Strecken in den Vordergrund stellen. Angefangen bei der Blueline und den anderen nicht veränderten Streckenteilen.


----------



## *iceman* (25. Juli 2013)

Das hier wäre doch eine Option für die Umfrage: www.change.org


----------



## free-trade (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch dafür unterschreiben. 

Ist der neue S-Wallride schon fertig? Ich möchte morgen um 14Uhr wieder in Osternohe fahren...


----------



## luxaltera (25. Juli 2013)

Also so wie ich das hier lese wird es schon schwer genug sich überhaupt darauf zu einigen was auf die Petition drauf soll... Wenn es nur um streckenpflege geht, dann kann das was bringen, aber wenn da noch das wohl oder übel der umbauaktionen rein soll dann viel Spaß.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## free-trade (25. Juli 2013)

Wieso ist denn die Ampel auf der Seite auf rot? 

Kann man sich da irgendwo (telefonisch) erkundigen, ob der Bikepark am Freitag offen hat?

Ich hab fast 4 Stunden Anreise vor mir...möchte ungern dann dort feststellen, dass nix geht. Regnen solls morgen laut Vorhersage nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (25. Juli 2013)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Das hier wäre doch eine Option für die Umfrage: www.change.org



um wirklich ernst genommen zu werden, bedarf es m.e. mehr als nur ein paar einfache mausklicks. ich würde niemanden für ernst nehmen, dem ein thema nur so wichtig ist, dass er daheim am rechner klick-klick macht.

steigerungen einer online-petition wären dann noch lichterkette, sitzblockade, facebook-gruppe, hungerstreik, flashmob, anonymous-masken.  mehr fällt mir nicht mehr ein.   

ich würde nach wie vor ein sachliches gespräch mit den verantwortlichen favorisieren. steter tropfen höhlt den stein und die regelmäßige info, dass genug gebaut ist und das bestehende lieber erhalten werden sollte, wird vllt. nicht sofort erhört werden, aber mit einem gewissen zeitversatz.

viel erfolg erstmal beim finden eines konsens HIER.

psx0407


----------



## osarias (25. Juli 2013)

Ich würd mich freuen wenn die die BlueLine bleibt wie sie ist. Ist doch ne tolle Trainingsstrecke. Will ich Waldautobahn dann geh ich FlowCountry am GK fahren.

Ich verstehe den Bau solcher Holzkonstruktionen, Neulinge freuen sich da überschwänglich sowas fahren zu können, alte Hasen empfinden das ohne Reiz.

Was manche immer mit Bremswellen haben (Das ist einfach die Folge wenn da viele runter rammeln), verallgemeinerte Vorschläge, gegen niemanden persönlich:

Stellt mal eure Fahrwerke ordentlich ein
Bremst nicht noch auf den Bremswellen sondern lasst mal laufen
Schaut euch nicht die größten Löcher an, dann fahrt Ihr auch rein,...
Am besten mit nem "schnellen" Fahrwerk vollgas drüber und alles ist paletti,...
Weniger saufen ,rauchen und fitter werden, dann könnt ihrs, wenns ein bisschen rumpelt besser ab,..., ne Gewisse Grundfitness schützt auch vor Verletzungen

Wenn ich mir auch eine kleine Anmerkung erlauben darf, ich bin total froh Osternohe in der Nähe zu haben, ein kleiner Park, aber es wurde wirklich viel aus dem "Hügel" raus geholt.


----------



## danibmx (25. Juli 2013)

Um es nochmal klarzustellen:

ES GEHT NICHT UM DIE BREMSWELLEN!!!!

sondern um den allgemein schlechten Zustand..

Gerade weil Osternohe so nahe ist, liegt es einem am Herzen, das ist der springende Punkt!


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

free-trade schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn die Ampel auf der Seite auf rot?
> 
> Kann man sich da irgendwo (telefonisch) erkundigen, ob der Bikepark am Freitag offen hat?
> 
> Ich hab fast 4 Stunden Anreise vor mir...möchte ungern dann dort feststellen, dass nix geht. Regnen solls morgen laut Vorhersage nicht.



Üblicherweise Freitag morgen auf der Facebook-Seite. Die Ampel schalten wie wohl morgen um. Irritiert mich aber auch gerade etwas...


----------



## pndrev (25. Juli 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Ich würd mich freuen wenn die die BlueLine bleibt wie sie ist. Ist doch ne tolle Trainingsstrecke. Will ich Waldautobahn dann geh ich FlowCountry am GK fahren.
> ...
> Wenn ich mir auch eine kleine Anmerkung erlauben darf, ich bin total froh Osternohe in der Nähe zu haben, ein kleiner Park, aber es wurde wirklich viel aus dem "Hügel" raus geholt.



Ja. Das meinte ich: Die Blueline pflegen, nicht alles zuschütten mit Brechsand. Nur wie gesagt, wenn die Umfahrung gefährlicher als das Obstacle ist, sollte man was tun. Und die auf 2, 3 Meter Breite ausgefahrenen Kurven sind auch nicht schön. Da könnte man den Verlauf wieder etwas begradigen und verdeutlichen.

Mich faszinieren vor allem die Kreuzungen, da man sich da recht nett verschiedene Kombinationen raussuchen kann. Das habe ich zB in Bischofsmais komplett vermisst. Einmal auf der Flow Country, immer auf der Flow Country. Einmal auf dem Evil Eye, immer auf dem Evil Eye....


----------



## jedy (25. Juli 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir auch eine kleine Anmerkung erlauben darf, ich bin total froh Osternohe in der Nähe zu haben, ein kleiner Park, aber es wurde wirklich viel aus dem "Hügel" raus geholt.


----------



## free-trade (25. Juli 2013)

Laut ihren Anrufbeantworter gehts morgen um 14Uhr los...werd auf jeden Fall am Start sein.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> Einmal auf dem Evil Eye, immer auf dem Evil Eye....



Kombinieren mit BikerX oder Downhill unten?
Es gibt auch am GK Genug Kombis..

Zu Osternohe: Bestehende Strecken auf Vordermann bringen. Dialog mit den Bikern suchen, evtl Umfrage?
Vllt beruhigen sich dann die Gemüter wieder. 
Hoffe es tut sich was ins positiven Mochte Osternohe schon gerne, weil es gleich ums Eck ist.
Aber so, wie es derzeit ist, bevorzuge ich unsere Hometrails...


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. Juli 2013)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Kombinieren mit BikerX oder Downhill unten?
> Es gibt auch am GK Genug Kombis..


Nicht zu vergessen die zweimalige Wechselmöglichkeit von der Downhill auf die BikerX und von der BikerX auf die Downhill. Und dann am Ende von der BikerX auf entweder die Northshore-Drops, die mittlere Dirtline, die große Dirtline oder das kleine DH-Stück zum Lift zurück.




Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Zu Osternohe: Bestehende Strecken auf Vordermann bringen. Dialog mit den Bikern suchen, evtl Umfrage?
> Vllt beruhigen sich dann die Gemüter wieder.


Ja. Und wie schon andere geschrieben haben: Ich würde die neuen Holzaufbauten definitiv NICHT in der Umfrage ansprechen, weil die eben sehr viele Leute gut finden. Wirklich nur die Streckenwartung zum Thema machen, das reicht.


----------



## free-trade (25. Juli 2013)

Auf der Seite gibts inzwischen mehr Infos zu den Umbauten...

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=139:mellowpark-baut-in-osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2013)

Krasses Konstrukt !


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Krasses Konstrukt !


Jo. Also DAS schaut richtig gut aus. Hoffentlich kann ich das bald antesten.


----------



## Voltage_FR (25. Juli 2013)

Hola...Fettes Gerät!
Bin gespannt, was da noch folgt!


----------



## iceis (26. Juli 2013)

Es soll hier wirklich nicht um Neubauten gehen, außerdem sind es eh nicht so viele Neubauten das man sich darüber aufregen kann.
Ich meine, was wurde denn schon in den letzten 2 Jahren gebaut...in der Zeit werden in anderen Parks mehr als eine ganze Strecke errichtet!

Blueline als Trainingsstrecke ist nur für gewisse Fahrer zu gebrauchen...und ich finde die Blueline ist in einem Zustand, da kann man nicht mehr Blueline dazu sagen....eher Redline.

Das alle froh sind einen Bikepark in ihrer Nähe zu haben ist Selbstverständlich.

Und ich finde es gut das es jetzt hier doch einige begrüßen würden wenn die vorhandenen Strecken
aufgebessert werden würden bevor irgendwelche weiteren Neubauten stattfinden.

Hatte schon geschrieben das ich gestern davon erfahren habe das die Blueline bis ende August angeblich hergerichtet werden soll.
(Quelle ist ein Kumpel der diese Information direkt von den Erbauern der neuen Holz-S-Kurve bekommen hat)

Evtl. ist es ja jetzt sogar so, das alles so angegangen wird wie wir es uns hier wünschten.

Wäre deshalb ganz gut wenn jemand Morgen dort ist und mal nachfragen könnte was Sache ist.

Umfrage sollten wir wirklich nur von Angesicht zu Angesicht machen und selbstverständlich muss man clever vorgehen
damit das nicht als Drohung dem Betreiber gegenüber rüberkommt.
Am besten dem Betreiber davon in Kenntnis setzen das man eine Umfrage macht, Umfrage/Unterschriften sammeln
und das Ergebnis dem Betreiber direkt in die Hand drücken und ihm sagen das da drinsteht was seine Kunden denken.

Ehrlicher und unkomplizierter gehts wohl kaum.


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Das sehe ich auch so. Das letzte was ich persönlich wollen würde, wäre dass meine Kritik letztendlich wie eine Drohung herüberkommt. Hier geht es auf unserer Seite um Spass aber auch um Sicherheit. Auf deren Seite um Geld. Kein Spaß = kein Geld! Nur empfinden viele eben den Spaß unterschiedlich und die von @iceis angesprochene Blueline wird natürlich nicht von den Cracks gefahren. D.h. man muß schon auch die Leute erwischen die der Streckenteil angeht. 
Also Punkte sind was? :   

- Anlieger oben am Start
- Blueline Zustand?
- Hansi´s (ich fahr im Moment nur den 3er und weiß nicht wie die anderen beiden sind)
- Die kleine Freeridestrecke rechts fahr ich auch selten, wie ist da der Zustand?
- Tables nach dem Kroko?
- Mein persönliches Dilemma ist auf der Downhill. Es gibt dort nach den Tables wenn es wieder etwas Bergab geht eine recht ruppige Steinstufe. Die ist generell kein Problem, aber ich hab es beim letzten mal tatsächlich verblickt, weil mittlerweile durch umfahrten dort eine "neue" Streckenführung entstanden ist. 
Gleiches gilt für die Steinstufe danach. Da hat sich über die Wurzeln rechts davon ne neue Strecke "etabliert" ! Find ich schade. Auch die Anfahrt auf den kleinen Drop vor dem Wiesensprung ist irgendwie seltsam. Man kann (ich zumindest) irgendwie nicht sauber anfahren sondern muß ständig im Schneckentempo erstmal rechts rüber ziehen, damit man sauber an den Sprung kommt. Kann sein dass meine Linienwahl noch nicht perfekt ist, aber das ist mein Kritikpunkt. Die Anlieger unten (Freeride und DH) sind eigentlich ok. Die großen Drops bin ich noch nicht gefahren, von daher weiß ichs nicht.
Neben dieser Miniwing (zw. Kroko Gaps und Dirtline) ist nochmal ne Bodenwelle drin, die wirkt auch etwas seltsam.


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Die Linienwahl auf der Dh ist genau das, was ne DH Strecke ausmacht, außerdem sollte sie auch schwieriger sein als die restlichen Strecken ;-)
Es muss ja auch noch Sachen zum tüfteln geben..


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Es wäre doch langweilig, wenn man alles aufs erste Mal fahren kann


----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Reden wir jetzt von dem Drop oder von den kleinen Steinstufen?


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Allgemein! Auf einer DH Strecke darfs rumpeln, Stufen und schwierig zu fahrende Passagen geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Stufen. Ich hab nur geschrieben, dass dort neue Wege entstanden sind die etwas irritieren.


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Die Strecke großzügig mit Absperrband markieren wäre ne Idee


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Dann kann zwischen verschiedenen Linien gewählt werden und man behält trotzdem die Orientierung


----------



## pndrev (26. Juli 2013)

Hansi 1 passt IMO, Hansi 2 bin ich immer nicht sicher, ob der Anlauf reicht.

Ich hoffe mal, die Blueline behält trotz der Ausbesserungen ihren Charakter. An sich sind die Stein- und Wurzelpassagen nämlich gut fahrbar.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (26. Juli 2013)

unterschriften zu sammeln, halte ich für eine gute Idee! 

mir persönlich geht es eher um die streckenpflege, - auch wenn ich denke, dass das geld für die ganzen neubauten zum fenster rausgewurfen wurde, das ist aber eben nur nebensache! 
wenn man einen bikepark betreiben will, halte ich es für das mindeste alle 2 wochen mal den "dünensand" aus den anlieger nach dem wiesensprung raus zu kehren. ebenso in der ersten kurve mit dem kleinem wallride nach der esten ebene, in der mittlerweile nur noch schotter liegt! 
mit der blueline wäre ich schon zu frieden, wenn diese baumstämme, die anscheinend zur strecken begrenzung dienen? raus kommen - diese halte ich insbesondere für anfänger als gemein gefährlich!


----------



## danibmx (26. Juli 2013)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> unterschriften zu sammeln, halte ich für eine gute Idee!
> 
> mir persönlich geht es eher um die streckenpflege, - auch wenn ich denke, dass das geld für die ganzen neubauten zum fenster rausgewurfen wurde, dass aber eben nur nebensache!
> wenn man einen bikepark betreiben will, halte ich es für das mindeste alle 2 wochen mal den "dünensand" aus den anlieger nach dem wiesensprung raus zu kehren. ebenso in der ersten kurve mit dem kleinem wallride nach der esten ebene, in der mittlerweile nur noch schotter liegt!
> mit der blueline wäre ich schon zu frieden, wenn diese baumstämme, die anscheinend zur strecken begrenzung dienen? raus kommen - diese halte ich insbesondere für anfänge als gemein gefährlich!



Schließe ich mich zu 100% an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (26. Juli 2013)

Auf der DH:
 Die linke Anfahrt zum kleinen drop richten, das is echt ne Zumutung. Die Rechte Anfahrt is meiner Meinung nach einfach die konsequenz der Leute die die linke nicht fahren koennen. Waere aber schoen wenn alle linien die offen befahrbar sind auch fahrbar sind.

Dann die kante zum Mini roadgap koennte einfach geshaped werden, dann kommen da auch mehr "Hobby" Fahrer drueber.

der anlieger nach dem wiesendrop gehoer so aufgebaut wie er vor 2 Jahren war. Die sandduene die davon uebrig is ist ma richtig gefaehrlich.

So und dann noch die zwei kurven im letzten Wald- Ausgang und der Sprung in die bremswellen. Entweder groesser oder ordentlich. Aber nicht so wie jetzt! Der rest is fuer ne DH ok.


----------



## haibikefreak (26. Juli 2013)

servus leute 
wer ist denn am sonntag alles am geisskopf?


----------



## free-trade (27. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute in Osternohe und am Sonntag werde ich ab ca. 10Uhr am Geisskopf sein 

Olivgrünes 2005er Stinky

Also ich will gar nicht so viel meckern, weil es mir heute wieder gut gefallen hat, aber wenn man Sachen verbessern möchte dann sollten das in meinen Augen folgende Punkte sein:

- 3er Table-Line neu shapen (da bin ich heute fast immer vorbei gefahren)
- die Löcher vor dem Bachsprung(DH) bisschen zuschütten
- der Anlieger nach dem Wiesensprung ist zwar noch "fahrbar", aber wenn da jemand mal etwas unkontrolliert (wegen den Bremswellen) reinrauscht dann könnte das unschön enden


ja, das wär es von meiner Seite eigentlich. 
Ach und ich find die 2 Table und den kleinen Sprung nach dem Krokodil ziemlich spassig (wenn man sie richtig flott nimmt)


----------



## haibikefreak (27. Juli 2013)

ohh grad gesehen ich habs in den falschen thread geschrieben. wollts in den geisskopf thread schreiben. ok dann sieht man sich ja vll.


----------



## pndrev (27. Juli 2013)

Danke an den Biker, der mir am Freitag Tips gegeben hat, wie ich endlich über das mittlere Kroko komme. War viel einfacher als gedacht. Langsam wird's noch was mit mir.


----------



## dragon-777 (28. Juli 2013)

danibmx schrieb:


> Unterschriftenliste am Parkplatz und oder hier im Forum finde ich gut



Wäre grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, ist aber die Frage, ob man damit die Aussteiger noch erreicht. Mich wirst Du damit kaum noch erwischen, da ich Osternohe nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Plan habe  und bin damit nicht der Einzige. Wir haben uns bei meinem letzten Besuch auch drüber unterhalten...
Auf Facebook hatten wir vor einigen Wochen nach dem Abriss des Mauersprungs schon die gleiche Diskussion wie jetzt hier. Wobei jetzt weniger auf das allheilbringende Gesamtkonzept verwiesen wird, welches Scheinbar auch eher ein mittel- bis langfristiges Thema zu sein scheint. 
Habe jedenfalls den Eindruck, dass man viele Leute des ehemaligen Stammpublikums eher weiter weg trifft. Sei es in Spicak, am Geisskopf und ganz ehrlich - mittlerweile finde ich sogar den Oko spannender. 

Aber trotzdem würde ich gern wieder nach Osternohe fahren, wenn's dort nicht so grottig wäre. Entweder zu schlechter Pflegezustand, oder handwerklich schlecht gemacht oder ohne Zusammenhang hingestellte neue Sachen.

Wenn man das vermitteln könnte und etwas sinnvolles passiert, wäre Osti wieder meine erste Wahl und ich wäre dann auch gern wieder drei mal in der Woche dort, statt drei mal in der Saison.

So wie es jetzt läuft, habe ich aber die Sorge, dass den Betreibern früher oder später finanziell die Luft ausgeht...


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Wäre grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, ist aber die Frage, ob man damit die Aussteiger noch erreicht. Mich wirst Du damit kaum noch erwischen, da ich Osternohe nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Plan habe  und bin damit nicht der Einzige. Wir haben uns bei meinem letzten Besuch auch drüber unterhalten...
> Auf Facebook hatten wir vor einigen Wochen nach dem Abriss des Mauersprungs schon die gleiche Diskussion wie jetzt hier. Wobei jetzt weniger auf das allheilbringende Gesamtkonzept verwiesen wird, welches Scheinbar auch eher ein mittel- bis langfristiges Thema zu sein scheint.
> Habe jedenfalls den Eindruck, dass man viele Leute des ehemaligen Stammpublikums eher weiter weg trifft. Sei es in Spicak, am Geisskopf und ganz ehrlich - mittlerweile finde ich sogar den Oko spannender.
> 
> ...



Das ist genau der Punkt...du bist leider wirklich nicht der Einzige.
Kenne auch einige die es bevorzugen dort hinzufahren wo man für die Liftpreise annehmbare Strecken vorfindet.
Den Leuten ist dann auch ziemlich egal ob sie 200km, 350km oder mehr fahren müssen.

Die frage ist halt wie man es am besten angeht das so eine Umfrage-Aktion so ankommt wie erwünscht.
Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe gab es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal Bikeparkkunden
die ihre berechtigten Wünsche dem Bikeparkpersonal oder dem Betreiber nahelegten.
Der Zustand des Bikeparks ist der Beweis dafür das diese Wünsche komplett ignoriert wurden.

Ich frage mich nun, wie muss die Umfrage aussehen damit sie erfolgversprechend ist?

Im Grunde geht es schließlich nicht in erster Linie darum unsereins von einer regelmäßigen Streckenpflege zu überzeugen, sondern den Betreiber!

(Auch wenn es viele Bikeparkbesucher gibt denen es anscheinend total Egal ist wie die Streckenzustände sind,
sie würden sich wohl mit Sicherheit nicht darüber aufregen das auf einmal alle Strecken gepflegt werden würden?!)


----------



## _arGh_ (29. Juli 2013)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> ist aber die Frage, ob man damit die Aussteiger noch erreicht.


eben das ist ja auch das grosse problem hier: viele ernstzunehmende "ehemalige" äussern sich hier oder auf fb oder sonstwo gar nicht mehr zu dem thema, weil sie den park schon längst von ihrer liste gestrichen haben..



iceis schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe gab es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal Bikeparkkunden
> die ihre berechtigten Wünsche dem Bikeparkpersonal oder dem Betreiber nahelegten.
> Der Zustand des Bikeparks ist der Beweis dafür das diese Wünsche komplett ignoriert wurden.


bin am samstag wohl mit als einer der ersten diese neue anliegershorekombi gefahren: war ganz nett, aber aufs erste mal konnte man im endeffekt schon ganz oben und recht schnell durch die wallridekombi fahren.
das eigtl problem: wenn man nach den wallrides die darauffolgende shorewelle gerade springt, landet man schön in einem loch neben dem shore. mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man sowieso viel zu schnell für irgendeine sinnvolle fortsetzung nach dem shorezeugs ist, wenn man das denn ernstzunehmend und ohne bremsschleiferei fährt.
ich wollt da überhaupt nicht anhalten und mit den direkt dort anwensenden verantwortlichen sprechen, weil sie das mMn schon in der planungsphase hätten erkennen können und es dann dementsprechend erst gar nicht so gebaut worden wäre. meinen mitfahrer haben sie doch zu fassen gekriegt und ihn weng ausgefragt: er hat das offensichtliche angesprochen. im typischen osternohestil wurde er daraufhin vom dort offiziell für die streckenpflege verantwortlichen (jaha, sowas gibts da auch..), der nun wirkl nichtmal selbst überdrchscnittlich in dem park fahren kann bzw seinen job dort nicht allzu ernst nimmt, belehrt, dass man da "sein rad in die kurve schmeissen" müsste.
zu guter letzt haben sie dann noch kurz vor liftschluss ohne jegliche vorbereitung des untergrunds oä damit angefangen, auf das bremswellenmeer vor dem holzwallride zum kroko einfach losen dreck mit sonstwas drin draufzuschütten. was dabei dann wieder rauskommt, ist ja jetzt schon klar..


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

tja...ich muss zugeben ich habe es nicht anders erwartet..
frag mich welche Fragen man in die Umfrage stellen soll damit am Ende der Betreiber das Problem erkennt.
Bis jetzt gab es ja einige die vom Erbauer selbst befragt wurden (Kumpel von mir wurde letztens zum Umbau der Wing befragt ohne zu wissen das der Erbauer vor ihm steht).
Mein Kumpel meinte das er ihm halt gesagt hat wie es ist, nämlich nicht gut zu fahren und es mache ihm auch keinen Spaß da drüber zu rollen.
Der Erbauer war der Meinung das dieser Umbau der Wing dazu beiträgt das sich Anfänger besser an die Doubles rantasten können,
was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Hätte er was bauen wollen damit sich Anfänger an die Dirt Doubles rantasten können
dann hätte er die Bretter der alten Wing dazu benutzen sollen die Dirt Doubles mit einem Table zu versehen.

Gibt es denn hier irgendjemanden der die Meinung des Erbauers vertritt oder nachvollziehen kann?

Es ist schon traurig das man als Vielfahrer dem Erbauer und Betreiber nicht im Gespräch klar machen kann das mehr zu beachten ist beim Bau neuer Elemente als die beiden denken.

Selbst wenn wir jetzt eine erfolgreiche Umfrage-Aktion bereits durchgeführt hätten,
indem das Ergebnis eindeutig dafür stehen würde das die Strecken gepflegt werden sollten anstatt Neubauten zu errichten,
wäre immer noch das Problem das z.b. der shape eines Anliegers mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht dem entspricht wie es sich gehören würde.

Jemand der sich die unnötige Arbeit macht, die Wing zu dem umzubauen was sie jetzt ist, dem ist leider nicht zuzutrauen das er z.b. die Blueline so shaped und herrichtet wie es sich gehören würde.

ein echtes Dilemma...

Ist sowieso der Oberhammer das der Betreiber nicht die Hilfe die ihm umsonst angeboten wurde angenommen hat...aber Summen im vierstelligen Bereich für den Bau der alten Wing ausgeben.

wo soll da noch Hoffnung sein?!


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

Möchtest du im Falle eines Falles für deine "Hilfe" rechtlich belangt werden? Gesetz dem Fall der Park nimmt deine Kritik zu Herzen und baut eine Hinderniss oder eine Strecke so um wie du meinst und daraufhin verletzen sich viele. In erster Linie wird natürlich der Park dafür gerade stehen müssen und um seine Lizenz bangen. Aber du könntest da schneller in etwas reinrutschen als dir lieb ist.
Pflege der Strecke und Hindernisse ok. Umbauten eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (29. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> tja...ich muss zugeben ich habe es nicht anders erwartet...frag mich welche Fragen man in die Umfrage stellen soll...Der Erbauer war der Meinung...was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann...Gibt es denn hier irgendjemanden...Es ist schon traurig...nicht dem entspricht wie es sich gehören würde...dem ist leider nicht zuzutraue...wie es sich gehören würde...ein echtes Dilemma...Ist sowieso der Oberhammer das der Betreiber...wo soll da noch Hoffnung sein?!


wäre es für dich schlimm, wenn du einsehen müsstest, dass du mit deiner meinung nicht die masse vertrittst, sondern vllt. sogar eher die minderheit?

wenn dem so wäre (und es sieht zumindest hier im thread so aus, da ich nicht auf sonderlich viel mehr als eine handvoll befürworter deiner argumentation komme), dann wäre es doch auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn der betreiber eher die interessen der mehrheit bedient als das zu tun, was wenige einzelne hier vehement von ihm fordern, oder?

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

Ich würde nicht soweit gehen zu behaupten er wäre in der Minderheit. Was ich die letzten Seiten über gelesen hab war eigentlich mehrheitlich zu vernehmen, dass der Wunsch einer vernünftigen Streckenpflege schon vorhanden ist.

Ich denke vielmehr dass was neue Obstacles usw. angeht, die Situation schon anders aussieht und deutlich mehr polarisiert.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Möchtest du im Falle eines Falles für deine "Hilfe" rechtlich belangt werden? Gesetz dem Fall der Park nimmt deine Kritik zu Herzen und baut eine Hinderniss oder eine Strecke so um wie du meinst und daraufhin verletzen sich viele. In erster Linie wird natürlich der Park dafür gerade stehen müssen und um seine Lizenz bangen. Aber du könntest da schneller in etwas reinrutschen als dir lieb ist.
> Pflege der Strecke und Hindernisse ok. Umbauten eher nicht.



dürfte ich mir die frage erlauben, warum in osternohe mehrere wirklich schwere unfälle jahrlich geschehen, ich aber in anderen wirklich größeren und mit unter gefährlicheren parks (spicak, schladming, maribor, ...) ich noch nie einen helikoptereinsatz beobachten musste? 

ich denke nicht, das ein park mit einer wirklich durchdachten streckenführung, der auch technischere teile in sich birgt, gefährlicher ist, wie die/der jetzigen streckenführung / -zustand!
man nehme den kleinen "anfängerfreundlichen" kicker nach dem krocko gap nach nächsten 2 tables, der damals vor einem jahr, bei parkeröffnung auf das hinterrad gekickt hat und für unzählige notarzteinsätze gesorgt hat.  
ein vermeintlich schwerer sprung mit großen kicker auslaufend als table mit passender landung hätte beispielsweise, wahrscheinlich für weniger unfälle gesorgt.

die neue holzanliegerkombi schaut wirklich solide und professionell gebaut aus - hut ab vor den erbauern. eben nur das ende mit dem nicht einsehbaren streckenverlauf, könnte eben wieder für unfälle sorgen. (auch wenn man mal zuvor die strecke lieber anschauen sollte)
hätte man die welle quasi nach links hängen lassen, würde man automatisch nach links springen... aber wie mir erklärt wurde solle ich ja lieber das rad nach links werfen (also wenn ich schon gerade aus richtung loch gesprungen bin?)  
ebenso der anfang, der damals mit wurzeln und steinen übersehte stück, wurde jetzt leider komplett mit brechsand aufgeschüttet - somit hängt man das ganze stück auf der bremse, weil man sich ja net undbedingt aus der strecke katapultieren will.

für mich steht, wie damals schon gesagt, der streckenumbau im hintergrund - streckenpflege ist eben der erste schritt zu einem besseren park!


----------



## Wenzel79 (29. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Der Erbauer war der Meinung das dieser Umbau der Wing dazu beiträgt das sich Anfänger besser an die Doubles rantasten können,
> was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> Hätte er was bauen wollen damit sich Anfänger an die Dirt Doubles rantasten können
> dann hätte er die Bretter der alten Wing dazu benutzen sollen die Dirt Doubles mit einem Table zu versehen.
> ...


Hallo, hier! *handheb*

Natürlich ist das nachvollziehbar: im Gegensatz zu einem Table, der dafür sicherlich auch eine Option wäre, lernt man mit dieser neuen Wing die Flugkurve (bzw. Flugparabel) besser. Die ersten Male einfach nur drüberrollen, danach mit mehr Gefühl für das Obstacle bisserl bunnyhoppen am Scheitelpunkt und später mit etwas mehr Speed in die Landung gleiten. Beim Table dagegen müsste man sich eher über relativ gefährliche Hinterrad-Bumps regelrecht in die Landung vorarbeiten. 

Da der Betreiber bekanntlich auch das Überspringen der Wing verhindern wollte, hat er sich nunmal gegen die Option Table entschieden.


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

Das der Streckenverlauf nicht optimal ist wäre kein so großes Problem wenn die Pflege gegeben wäre...es wäre halt klüger bei ernsthafter Pflege auch gleich den Verlauf so zu ändern das man nicht unnötig reinbremsen muss wie ein bekloppter. Resultat wäre mehr flow, weniger Verschleiß, weniger Bremswellen = mehr Spaß = mehr Kunden = mehr Geld

ich schreibe hier in erster Linie für die Besucher des Parks und dazu gehören auch Leute die das ganze überhaupt nicht abschätzen können.

Nur weil sich nicht die Mehrheit hier zu Wort meldet heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder mit der Situation zufrieden ist und gegen Streckenpflege protestiert!

Und damit das klar ist...ich will den Betreiber und auch nicht den Erbauer in irgendeiner Weise fertig machen!
Meine Äußerungen hier haben im persönlichen Gespräch mit dem Betreiber und Erbauer nur dazu geführt das ich ignoriert wurde.

Es bleibt halt nichts anderes übrig als sich hier darüber auszutauschen...




der_erce schrieb:


> Möchtest du im Falle eines Falles für deine "Hilfe" rechtlich belangt werden? Gesetz dem Fall der Park nimmt deine Kritik zu Herzen und baut eine Hinderniss oder eine Strecke so um wie du meinst und daraufhin verletzen sich viele. In erster Linie wird natürlich der Park dafür gerade stehen müssen und um seine Lizenz bangen. Aber du könntest da schneller in etwas reinrutschen als dir lieb ist.
> Pflege der Strecke und Hindernisse ok. Umbauten eher nicht.



Ich bezweifel das irgendjemand der ein Hinderniss oder eine Strecke erbaut belangt werden kann...man unterschreibt schließlich die AGB des Bikeparks in der auch steht das man die Strecken auf eigene Gefahr befährt.

Außerdem ist ja der Witz das es eben viel ungefährlicher wäre wenn Strecken so gebaut werden würden das sie wirklich Flowig sind und man eben nicht ständig reinbremsen muss in zu niedrige Anlieger usw....


----------



## _arGh_ (29. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Möchtest du im Falle eines Falles für deine "Hilfe" rechtlich belangt werden? Gesetz dem Fall der Park nimmt deine Kritik zu Herzen und baut eine Hinderniss oder eine Strecke so um wie du meinst und daraufhin verletzen sich viele. In erster Linie wird natürlich der Park dafür gerade stehen müssen und um seine Lizenz bangen. Aber du könntest da schneller in etwas reinrutschen als dir lieb ist.
> Pflege der Strecke und Hindernisse ok. Umbauten eher nicht.


wovon redest du?



psx0407 schrieb:


> wäre es für dich schlimm, wenn du einsehen müsstest, dass du mit deiner meinung nicht die masse vertrittst, sondern vllt. sogar eher die minderheit?
> 
> wenn dem so wäre (und es sieht zumindest hier im thread so aus, da ich nicht auf sonderlich viel mehr als eine handvoll befürworter deiner argumentation komme), dann wäre es doch auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn der betreiber eher die interessen der mehrheit bedient als das zu tun, was wenige einzelne hier vehement von ihm fordern, oder?
> 
> psx0407


fährst du regelmässig in osternohe oder wenn, dann zumindest so, dass dich der ganze abfall und die zerfallenden strecken mehr als nur nerven?
kennst du die betreiber und den streckenpfleger, hast du einen einblick in die ganzen abläufe im park?



Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier! *handheb*
> 
> Natürlich ist das nachvollziehbar: im Gegensatz zu einem Table, der dafür sicherlich auch eine Option wäre, lernt man mit dieser neuen Wing die Flugkurve (bzw. Flugparabel) besser. Die ersten Male einfach nur drüberrollen, danach mit mehr Gefühl für das Obstacle bisserl bunnyhoppen am Scheitelpunkt und später dann mit einiger Sicherheit auf dem Konstrukt mit mehr Speed in die Landung gleiten. Beim Table dagegen müsste man sich eher über relativ gefährliche Hinterrad-Bumps regelrecht in die Landung vorarbeiten. Da der Betreiber immerhin das Überspringen der Wing verhindern wollte, hat er sich gegen die Option Table entschieden.


die tatsache, dass fast keiner diese hässliche pseudowing fährt, sagt alles.


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier! *handheb*
> 
> Natürlich ist das nachvollziehbar: im Gegensatz zu einem Table, der dafür sicherlich auch eine Option wäre, lernt man mit dieser neuen Wing die Flugkurve (bzw. Flugparabel) besser. Die ersten Male einfach nur drüberrollen, danach mit mehr Gefühl für das Obstacle bisserl bunnyhoppen am Scheitelpunkt und später mit etwas mehr Speed in die Landung gleiten. Beim Table dagegen müsste man sich eher über relativ gefährliche Hinterrad-Bumps regelrecht in die Landung vorarbeiten.
> 
> Da der Betreiber bekanntlich auch das Überspringen der Wing verhindern wollte, hat er sich nunmal gegen die Option Table entschieden.



Ich meinte auch nicht einen Table bei der ehemaligen Wing sondern bei den Dirt Doubles...ist zwar eh nicht wirklich noch der Rede wert (da das ding ja jetzt eh schon so dasteht) aber das wäre mal interessant zu beobachten wie jemand zuerst an der neuen Wing lernt um danach den Double zu springen....ich meine halt das es einfacher gewesen wäre den ersten Dirt Double als Table umzubauen anstatt die Wing zu Transformieren.


----------



## danibmx (29. Juli 2013)

also dass massive Streckenpflege betrieben werden muss, steht ja wohl außer Frage, war am Freitag draußen und der Zustand war saumäßig.. 

ob mir die neugebauten Sachen gefallen oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber die Renovierung der Strecken ist Pflicht!

Nochmal, ich meine NICHT die Bremswellen!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

Habe das Gefühl das unter "Streckenpflege" einige eine komplett andere Vorstellung von dem haben was mir dabei im Kopf rumschwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danibmx (29. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl das unter "Streckenpflege" einige eine komplett andere Vorstellung von dem haben was mir dabei im Kopf rumschwirrt.




da stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## Wenzel79 (29. Juli 2013)

Wie mir scheint versucht der Betreiber auch die Grundlinie der "Entzerrung":
Onohe hat als kleiner Park schon immer das Problem gehabt, dass sehr viele Obstacles auf einem Haufen stehen bzw. vieles kurz nacheinander kommt. Wenn ich mal die ganzen Ausfahrten der Hansis nehme, plus den Drop rechts, die alle auf die erste Wiese führen wo sich Wallride mit CB-Ausfahrt, alte Wurzelabfahrt (jetzige Shoreausfahrt) und NS-Gap treffen, dann ist das allein schon viel Gefahrenpotential. Die Wing musste einfach weg - nicht nur, aber auch aus diesem Grund. Und gefährlich ist es da unten ja immernoch, wenn Leute übersehen, dass man grad das Shore-Gap fährt und daher die Landung blockieren oder wenn einer nicht schaut dass Leute vom Wallride oder CB kommen und mit karacho runterbrettert. Da hab ich schon etliche brenzlige Situationen gesehen.

Das gilt für den ganzen Park: Obstacles dicht an dicht, zahlreiche Streckenkreuzungen, kurze Abstände in der oberen Parkhälfte etc. Da finde ich es gut, dass paar überflüssige Sachen verschwinden (wie eben der Mauersprung) oder die Strecken sicherer angelegt werden.


----------



## danibmx (29. Juli 2013)

ist ja auch alles schön und gut und auch richitg, nur der Mauersprung war in seiner ursprünglichen Form nicht gefährlich, sondern die nichtgepflegte Landung mit rausstehenden Steinen, Löchern usw..

So nen Drop findest du in jedem anderen Park,  nur wird da ab und an Streckenpflege betrieben.

Es geht doch hier auch nicht darum jedes Obstacle und seinen Sinn und Zweck zu diskutieren, das Wesentliche ist die nicht vorhandene Streckenpflege, alles andere ist erstmal zweitrangig..


----------



## _arGh_ (29. Juli 2013)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Wie mir scheint versucht der Betreiber auch die Grundlinie der "Entzerrung":
> Onohe hat als kleiner Park schon immer das Problem gehabt, dass sehr viele Obstacles auf einem Haufen stehen bzw. vieles kurz nacheinander kommt. Wenn ich mal die ganzen Ausfahrten der Hansis nehme, plus den Drop rechts, die alle auf die erste Wiese führen wo sich Wallride mit CB-Ausfahrt, alte Wurzelabfahrt (jetzige Shoreausfahrt) und NS-Gap treffen, dann ist das allein schon viel Gefahrenpotential. Die Wing musste einfach weg - nicht nur, aber auch aus diesem Grund. Und gefährlich ist es da unten ja immernoch, wenn Leute übersehen, dass man grad das Shore-Gap fährt und daher die Landung blockieren oder wenn einer nicht schaut dass Leute vom Wallride oder CB kommen und mit karacho runterbrettert. Da hab ich schon etliche brenzlige Situationen gesehen.
> 
> Das gilt für den ganzen Park: Obstacles dicht an dicht, zahlreiche Streckenkreuzungen, kurze Abstände in der oberen Parkhälfte etc. Da finde ich es gut, dass paar überflüssige Sachen verschwinden (wie eben der Mauersprung) oder die Strecken sicherer angelegt werden.




der mauersprung war also überflüssig, ohje..

zu deiner restlichen entzerrargumentation: die ausfahrt der neuen shorekombi knaltt theoretisch und auch praktisch mit karacho genau auf die ausfahrt vom gap usw..
mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man nach der logik höchstens zwei lines den hang runterziehen könnte.


----------



## Wenzel79 (29. Juli 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> der mauersprung war also überflüssig, ohje..


 Ja. Total. Er hat mir noch nie gefallen: komisch angelegt, irgendwie aufgezwungen, so als ob da jetzt noch ganz unbedingt was vor dem CB kommen muss. 
Ich verstehe dein "ohje" nicht so ganz. Heisst das etwa soviel wie: "Du kennst dich mal garnicht aus." !?  



_arGh_ schrieb:


> zu deiner restlichen entzerrargumentation: die ausfahrt der neuen shorekombi knaltt theoretisch und auch praktisch mit karacho genau auf die ausfahrt vom gap usw..


Bin es noch nicht gefahren und werde es aber sehr bald mit Freude nachholen. 



_arGh_ schrieb:


> mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man nach der logik höchstens zwei lines den hang runterziehen könnte.


Das glaube ich überhaupt nicht, da sich z.B. ganz rechts bei der Freeride-Line eine völlig neue Strecke entwickeln ließe (nach dem kleinen Holzkicker), die nicht am Kroko entlanggeht, sondern weit rechts durch den Wald verlaufen und dann auf die zweite Wiese treffen könnte.


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

Theroretisch ließe sich viel machen...nur wenn es in der Praxis schon an der Streckenpflege fehlt wird das nie und nimmer was vernünftiges werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2013)

an dieser Stelle sei ein kurzer Abstecher auf die Facebook-Seite vom Park empfohlen für die latest news


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

rate mal wer Franz-Schubert ist....


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2013)

da muss ich nicht lange raten


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

mich würden im übrigen mal die Meinungen hier interessieren warum man Neubauten der Streckenpflege vorziehen sollte (mit Begründung)

Mein Standpunkt ist ganz klar.
Streckenpflege -> mehr Spaß/Flow -> mehr Bikeparkbesucher -> mehr Geld -> Neubauten -> alle sind glücklich!


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Neubauten -> alle so im Interwebz "boah, was neues, da muss ich hin, ist sicher voll cool!!!11elf" -> mehr Leute im Park -> ??? -> money!!!



ich hab dein Zitat etwas korrigiert 

(wenn ich sehe, wie von B'mais oder Spicak  Fotos der neuen Streckenteile gepostet werden wie "der flow-country geht bis ganz unten, das ist ja viel besser als letztes Jahr" und so Sachen wie aufgeräumter und präparierter DH und FR, ausgebesserter Evil Eye etc. untergehen, wundert mich die Prio Neubauten vor Pflege nur begrenzt)


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

Moment...Spicak bitte nicht mit Geißkopf vergleichen und das ganze schon garnicht mit Osternohe....Spicak könnte zwar auch noch einiges besser machen, aber die machen es um längen besser als Geißkopf und noch viel viel mehr als Osternohe...im Gegensatz zu Osternohe ist aber selbst Geißkopf gepflegter!

Das sich z.b. Spicak neue Strecken leisten kann liegt wohl in aller erster Linie nur daran, das sie Streckenpflege richtig betreiben!


----------



## free-trade (29. Juli 2013)

> ...so Sachen wie aufgeräumter und präparierter DH und FR, ausgebesserter Evil Eye etc. untergehen, wundert mich die Prio Neubauten vor Pflege nur begrenzt)



Ich war gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr am Geisskopf, - im letztes Jahr sehr oft, weil ich da noch in Deggendorf gewohnt habe. 
Zum einen ist es schon toll, dass die Strecken dort in so einem guten Zustand sind und man merkt auch, dass die Leute dort ihr Handwerk verstehen. 
Die Tableline unten ist gut geshapt und superflüssig zu springen und das sogar von mir, wo es eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding ist. 

Irgendwie gefiel mir aber der Evil-Eye letztes Jahr besser. 
Klar er ist jetzt einfacher zu fahren, für meinen Geschmack aber schon etwas zu einfach...gefiel mir besser als das Gap noch offen war, das schmale Brett unten noch drin war und über den Wurzelteppich noch keine Bretter gebaut waren, aber das sind eigentlich auch eher Umbauten als Streckenpflege...


----------



## danibmx (29. Juli 2013)

Anscheinend ist beim Preis vom 220â¬ fÃ¼r meine Saisonkarte keine Streckenpflege mit inbegriffen..


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> Moment...Spicak bitte nicht mit Geißkopf vergleichen und das ganze schon garnicht mit Osternohe....Spicak könnte zwar auch noch einiges besser machen, aber die machen es um längen besser als Geißkopf und noch viel viel mehr als Osternohe...im Gegensatz zu Osternohe ist aber selbst Geißkopf gepflegter!
> 
> Das sich z.b. Spicak neue Strecken leisten kann liegt wohl in aller erster Linie nur daran, das sie Streckenpflege richtig betreiben!



ich wollte nicht den Streckenzustand vergleichen...

Mir gings nur darum: hier im IBC in den einschlägigen Threads zu anderen Parks werden neu gebaute Teil-Strecken, Sprünge etc. gehyped, "boah, ein neuer Drop/Double/whatever, da muss ich hin, das sieht geil aus". Der Zustand der restlichen Strecken da geht unter, ob das zerbombt ist oder alle Woche Leute rumgehen und Stellen ausbessern scheint imho niemanden groß zu interessieren und wird auch eher selten thematisiert. Von daher ist's schon naheliegend, als Parkbetreiber einfach mal ein paar neue Sprünge oder Northshores in den eigenen Park zu stellen, das bringt schnell und einfach Publicity auf FB, im IBC und den restliche Foren und vermutlich auch mehr Besucher.


----------



## iceis (29. Juli 2013)

ist auch kein Problem...will dir selbstverständlich nicht verbieten Spicak mit dem Geißkopf zu vergleichen.

Es ist meiner Meinung schon auch so wie du sagst...nur eben nicht NUR....Spicak war schon beliebter als deutsche Parks bevor sie irgendwelche neuen Sachen gebaut hatten...im Vergleich zum Geißkopf hat Spicak nicht so viele Sprünge oder spezielle Hindernisse bieten können und der Park wurde von meinem Bekanntenkreis alleine nur wegen des besser gebauten Streckenverlaufes besucht.

Auf der Rangliste vieler Fahrer die ich kenne steht ganz oben Spicak...ich persönlich finde LacBlanc am besten und finde das sich da z.b. Leogang, Spicak, Geißkopf, Wildbad mal ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden könnten.

Aber hier geht es um Osternohe und die könnten sich erstmal vom kleineren Bikepark Beerfelden eine Scheibe abschneiden bevor sie sich mit anderen vergleichen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Dass es AGB´s gibt is schon klar, daran hab ich nicht mehr gedacht. Aber ich weiß nicht wie es ist wenn an Strecke und Hindernissen geschlampt wurde / wird kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man mit entsprechenden Gutachten den Parkbetreiber und evtl auch seine Erbauer in die Verantwortung nehmen kann. Ganz so einfach aus der Affäre kann man sich glaub ich nicht ziehen.


----------



## _arGh_ (30. Juli 2013)

es will doch hier keiner an iwelchen  sachen im bikepark rumpfuschen/"schlampen": find ich auch wirkl unpassend, hier regelrecht zu unterstellen, dass die hilfsbereiten nur unfähige nixkönner wären.. (und das auch noch leuten, die genug in dem park gebuckelt haben, um das schlimmste auszubessern und die strecken einigermassen fahrbar zu halten.)

mach dir lieber mal klar, dass der allgemeine streckenzustand im "premiumpark" osternohe wirkl genau deinen befürchtungen entspricht: an allen ecken und enden findest du an entscheidenden stellen zamgefahrene/altersschwach weggebrochene/einfach nur erodierte stellen, die wirklich gemeingefährlich sind. ich finde das vom betreiber regelrecht fahrlässig, das alles so vergammeln zu lassen.

es wurde wirkl schon versucht, auf allen möglichen und unmöglichen wegen einen konstruktiven dialog mit den verantwortlichen anzufangen: wenn man dann aber mit sprüchen wie "wenn wir mal wieder jemanden zum schubkarre halten brauchen, melden wir uns" abgekanzelt wird, dann reichts irgendwann. ua auch deswegen eskaliert das hier jetzt ein bisschen.
das letzte mal wurde zum jahreswechsel 2011/12 ernsthaft was am park gemacht. seitdem gammelt er vor sich hin. ab und an werden dann grandiose neu/umbauten in angriff genommen, die schon für sich alleine nicht dermassen gut sind, geschweige denn sich vernünftig in das restliche streckennetz einfügen. wenn mal iwas marodes ausgetauscht/instandgesetzt wird, dann baut man meistens an genau derselben stelle wieder das gleiche hin, ohne die chance zu nutzen, ein paar sinnvolle veränderungen vorzunehmen. rundherum vergammeln derweil die anderen strecken.. während all dieser vergeblichen "bemühungen zur verbesserung des bikeparkerlebnisses" wird natürlich keiner von den vielfahrern befragt oder in irgendeiner weise mit einbezogen.


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ein Problem ist, dass der Park kein 24/7 Konzept hat. Die Leute dort quasi das Ding Nebenberuflich machen. Somit hat man einfach nicht die Zeit sich mehr Gedanken zu machen oder sich die Zeit für solche Aktionen zu nehmen.


----------



## pndrev (30. Juli 2013)

Auf der Blueline Short nach den Tables sind schon jetzt mehrere Bretter lose. Die steht doch erst seit relativ kurzem?

Was ich am Freitag mitbekommen habe in Osternohe, und bis jetzt nicht richtig nachvollziehen kann: Die Leute hier beschweren sich, nie eingeladen zu werden zum Bauen und der Betreiber hat sich beschwert, dass nie jemand kommt wenn er einen Aufruf startet. Vielleicht könnte er bei solchen Aktionen dann auch mal auf die Vorschläge und Hinweise eingehen? 
Er hat ja selbst mehrfach stark betont, dass er selber nicht fährt und keine Ahnung davon hat, weswegen er sich ja andere Leute zum Bauen holt. Das hat mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig skeptisch gemacht - "wenig" oder "nicht gut" hätte ich ja verstanden, aber überhaupt nicht? Wer beurteilt dann die Qualität der geplanten oder gebauten Strecken? Warum wird da nicht einfach auf die Stammgäste - oder einfach nur auf die Gäste, die gerade unten sitzen - zurückgegriffen um Feedback zu holen?


----------



## ventizm (30. Juli 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...und bis jetzt nicht richtig nachvollziehen kann: Die Leute hier beschweren sich, nie eingeladen zu werden zum Bauen und der Betreiber hat sich beschwert, dass nie jemand kommt wenn er einen Aufruf startet...


 wie´s halt immer ist.


----------



## danibmx (30. Juli 2013)

Zur reinen Streckenpflege sehe ich keinen Grund wieso die zahlenden Benutzer des Parks umsonst arbeiten sollten, das ist die Aufgabe des Betreibers, schon aus Gründen der Sicherheit


----------



## _arGh_ (30. Juli 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> wie´s halt immer ist.


hast du ahnung davon?

der werte herr parkbetreiber hat sogar handynummern und emailadressen von einigen leuten, die ihm schon desöfteren geholfen haben und sich in letzter zeit regelmässig beschweren.
keiner hat seit saisonbeginn einen anruf oder eine mail erhalten, man wurde vor ort auch nicht angesprochen oä.
es war im gegenteil sogar so, dass leute bei ihm angerufen haben, um auf missstände und unbedingt noch instandzusetzendes hinzuweisen: allerdings ohne jeglichen erfolg/konsequenz..


----------



## iceis (30. Juli 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> es war im gegenteil sogar so, dass leute bei ihm angerufen haben, um auf missstände und unbedingt noch instandzusetzendes hinzuweisen: allerdings ohne jeglichen erfolg/konsequenz..



Lieder ist es die Wahrheit was argh da schreibt...traurig und zum verzweifeln...


----------



## danibmx (30. Juli 2013)

wie gesagt, dass A und O ist erstmal die Streckenpflege der vorhandenen Stecken, den Rest kommt danach..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-trade (6. August 2013)

Facebook:


> Bikepark Osternohe Keine Ahnung, die bauen und shapen schon die ganze Woche. Montag und Dienstag geht es weiter. Aber vom Bachsprung weiß ich jetzt nichts.



Kann jemand bestätigen, dass jetzt auch an den Strecken gearbeitet wird?
Hoffentlich wird die Table-line nicht vergessen.

Ich möchte am Freitag wieder im Park fahren...

[Edit:] shit, für Donnerstag und Freitag ist Regen vorhergesagt. dann vllt besser morgen nach lenggries


----------



## _arGh_ (8. August 2013)

es gibt wichtigeres zu richten als diese tables..

ab ehemals mauersprung bis gap ist die strecke komplett neu.


----------



## pndrev (8. August 2013)

Wollte morgen nach Feierabend mal wieder hin, mir das Ganze anschauen... Wie trocknet das denn ur Zeit da so ab? Sollen ja wieder Gewitterschauer kommen heute, hab keine Lust auf eine allglatte Rutschpartie.


----------



## Jackson11 (8. August 2013)

Der Boden ist momentan sehr trocken und sollte eigentlich recht schnell abtrocknen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. August 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> ab ehemals mauersprung bis gap ist die strecke komplett neu.



hab schon davon gehört


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. August 2013)

gott sei dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (9. August 2013)

Jackson11 schrieb:


> Der Boden ist momentan sehr trocken und sollte eigentlich recht schnell abtrocknen...


für den bikeparkhang hats die letzten tage definitiv zuviel geregnet.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (9. August 2013)

Grade zur Bayrischen angemeldet 
Hoffe daas es genauso geil wird wie letztes Jahr und ich diesmal n bisschen übers Mittelfeld hinaus komme 
Bin im Moment nicht im Lande und wollte daher wissen ob schon irgendwas neues gebaut wurde wie letztes Jahr? Nehme an dass sie das große Gap vor dem letzten Waldabschnitt wieder in Betrieb nehmen? Das Ding war letztes Jahr ja wirklich perfekt geshapt, meiner Meinung nach.
Habe noch nichts von dem neuem Kram testen können und bin gespannt drauf


----------



## pndrev (9. August 2013)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> für den bikeparkhang hats die letzten tage definitiv zuviel geregnet.



Stimmt, wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schaue habe ich heute Nachmittag doch lieber was anderes vor.


----------



## Jackson11 (9. August 2013)

Nach dem heutigen Regen wird es wohl zu naß werden ;-)
Ansonsten wären die Bedingungen für heute bestens gewesen...


----------



## Wenzel79 (9. August 2013)

Irgendjemand hatte behauptet, das die neue Shore-Strecke "_im Nichts_" endet... rofl

Dabei führt die Strecke direkt auf den kleinen, flowigen Drop Richtung Wallride & runter zum Kroko. 

Das bestätigt eine Vermutung meinerseits: jegliche Beschwerden in diesem Forum immer erst ernst nehmen wenn man die Stellen selbst gesehen hat.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (9. August 2013)

schau dir erstmal an wo manche bremsstreifen enden... mh ja richtig im nichts. 

die meisten streckenabschnitte wurden jetzt gewartet, bzw. neu teilweise neu gebaut


----------



## iceis (9. August 2013)

Denke mal das es nicht so gemeint war wie du dir das beim lesen vorgestellt hast.
Wenn man den Wallride mit vollen Schwung ziemlich weit oben fährt und nicht bremst dann Springt man regelrecht aus dem Shore Richtung Spielwiese...um nicht dort zu landen ist man gezwungen stark abzubremsen (Bremsspuren hast sicher gesehen "nein die sind nicht von mir ;-)

Aber wenn du das nur abgelaufen bist kannst du das ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Franconian (11. August 2013)

free-trade schrieb:


> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass jetzt auch an den Strecken gearbeitet wird?
> Hoffentlich wird die Table-line nicht vergessen.



Die Anlieger vor den neuen Walls bzw. vor dem Crank Brother wurden zu groesstem Teil ueberarbeitet. Die Streckenfuehrung, die m.E. sehr gelungen ist , hat sich insbesondere geaendert. Die Blue Line beginnt nun weiter unten und zweigt von der neuen Anliegerstrecke ab.  Die soll dieses Jahr auch nochmal ueberarbeitet/gepflegt werden, wie ich heute mitbekam!


----------



## matze600 (12. August 2013)

Also die neuen Wallrides sind richtig genial geworden, einfach zu fahren hoher Adrenalinfaktor. Man kann sich realtiv gut rantasten also auch für Anfänger bedingt geeignet, zumindest 2 von den 3.
Und als geübter fahrer kann man sich bis an die Kante oben wagen, das macht echt richtig Laune!!!! 
Um das Gap danach zu springen muss man dann aber ganz schön abbremsen!

Die Anlieger oben gefallen mir immer besser, noch sind die neueren etwas locker, sodass sie recht stark bremsen, aber auch die Anfahrt auf das Crankbrothers Gap ist einfacher zu fahren geworden. 
Alles ein wenig mehr Autobahn halt... gefällt sicher nicht jedem... weniger Können nötig um viel Spaß zu haben... einerseits gut, andereseits auch wieder gefährlich. Naja jeder muss wissen was er sich traut. Gestern war die Bergwacht wieder rege im Einsatz, Hubschraber und Krankenwagen auch. Wünsche allen Verletzten gute Besserung!!!!

Ich denke alles in allem macht der Park wirklich Fortschritte und ich hoffe es bleibt so, die Richtung ist gut. Man sieht auch immer wieder die Parkbetreiber auf der Strecke den Fahrern zuschauen um Änderungsbedarf zu erkennen und das erbaute zu beurteilen. Passt doch!


----------



## pndrev (12. August 2013)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was sie mit der Blueline noch anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-trade (16. August 2013)

So...morgen schon ab 10 geöffnet - werde da sein. 

Mal schauen wie sich das alles so entwickelt hat


----------



## pndrev (16. August 2013)

War heute schon da. Den neuen Einstieg in die BlueLine finde ich wesentlich anfängerfreundlich (soll ja die Einsteiger Strecke sein) als den alten. Wäre natürlich schön, wenn es die alte Variante auch noch irgendwie weitergäbe.


----------



## MasterP1989 (17. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, hÃ¤tte Lust am Sonntag von NÃ¼rnberg nach Osternohe zu fahren. HÃ¤tte noch Platz fÃ¼r 1-2 Bikes inkl. Mitfahrer. 

Abfahrt wÃ¤re um 9 Uhr, RÃ¼ckfahrt nach Absprache.
Bei Interesse einfach melden. Unkostenbeitrag 5â¬


----------



## stefschiffer (17. August 2013)

Wos issn lous!
Kannä schreibt mehr wos, passds etz!


----------



## Bikewurst (17. August 2013)

Allmächd! 
Fotosäschn ferdig?
Resultate?


----------



## Jackson11 (17. August 2013)

frale ferdi schau mal auf meiner faisbuuk seidn


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. August 2013)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> Wos issn lous!
> Kannä schreibt mehr wos, passds etz!



die sind alle in den richtigen Bergen zum radln.


----------



## Wenzel79 (18. August 2013)

Die neuen Sachen in Osternohe machen schon sehr viel Spaß. Und die Wall ganz oben zu fahren ist schon ein Adrenalinkick^^

Aber beim letzten Freeride-Abschnitt platzt mittlerweile der Belag in einer der Kurven ab. Das ist direkt nach dem niedrigen Northshore, der auf die Dirt-Tables folgt. Schaut ziemlich gefährlich aus.


----------



## MasterP1989 (18. August 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute, Wetter top und nicht überlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider7 (19. August 2013)

*Gestohlen*​ *Zwischen 16-18.08.2013 wurde mein *​ *CANYON Torque Trailflow 7.0 *​ *aus unserer Garage in Schrozberg gestohlen*​ *Schwarz pulverbeschichtet mit blau eloxierten Felgen, Pedal und Griffenden sowie Ventildeckel*​ *DAKINE Aufkleber auf Oberrohr*​ *Rahmen Nr GBR110663L*​




​ *Finderlohn 100â¬*​ *Tel 07935/722614 oder 0151/58045318*​


----------



## pndrev (20. August 2013)

Freerider7 schrieb:


> *Gestohlen*​ *Zwischen 16-18.08.2013 wurde mein *​ *CANYON Torque Trailflow 7.0 *​ *aus unserer Garage in Schrozberg gestohlen*​ *Schwarz pulverbeschichtet mit blau eloxierten Felgen, Pedal und Griffenden sowie Ventildeckel*​ *DAKINE Aufkleber auf Oberrohr*​ *Rahmen Nr GBR110663L*​
> *Finderlohn 100*​ *Tel 07935/722614 oder 0151/58045318*​



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. August 2013)

pndrev schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240


 
+ Lokalforum


----------



## Freerider7 (20. August 2013)

danke


----------



## Stuat. (22. August 2013)

Servus,

kann mir einer sagen ob ich nen Ausweiß brauch wenn ich nen Fullface Helm ausleihen will ? Oder wie läuft das ab?

Was wäre noch empfehlensert als Schutz?


----------



## der_erce (22. August 2013)

Ausweis, Führerschein geht auch. Wenn du im Schneckentempo heruntertattern willst, brauchst auch keinen Helm. Für alles andere empfehle ich Suit, Knie/Schienbeinschoner! Wenns noch rauher wird, evtl Nackenschutz. Handschuhe setz ich mal voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (22. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenn du im Schneckentempo heruntertattern willst, brauchst auch keinen Helm.


soso


----------



## iceis (23. August 2013)

Ohne Helm würde ich Grundsätzlich niemanden empfehlen mit einem Rad den Berg hinunter zu fahren.

abgesehen davon hier mal die ersten 3 Zeilen der AGB des Bikeparks Osternohe

*"Die Nutzer des Bikeparks Osternohe befahren die Strecken auf eigene Gefahr und nur bei voller 
körperlicher und funktioneller Fähigkeit. Es besteht Alkoholverbot. 
Das Tragen eines Helms ist Pflicht. Protektorenjacken und Knieprotektoren werden empfohlen."*


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2013)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> soso



Vielleicht nicht die Beste Ironie aber man hätte es erkennen können


----------



## Spcialized Fan (23. August 2013)

"können" ja. 
nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob den alle deine ironie verstehen konnten. immerhin hab ich dieses ja schon zwei mal, irgendwelche leute ohne helm osternohe runterfahren sehen... ich habs ja nur gut gemeint.


----------



## der_erce (23. August 2013)

Ich habs ja zugegeben, war nicht die Beste. Aber jedem *"sollte"* klar sein, dass man ohne Helm *nicht* im Bikepark fährt!


----------



## Stuat. (24. August 2013)

Muss ich den Ausweiß als Pfand abgeben oder wie? 

Und kann ich mich in Osternohe auf die Downhill strecke trauen mit nem Canyon nerve AM 7.0 mit 150mm vorn und 140 hinten?


----------



## der_erce (25. August 2013)

Ja, Ausweis als Pfand. Downhill kann man eigentlich alles umfahren. Nur den kleinen Sprung vorm Wiesensprung weiß ich grad nicht ob man den umfahren kann.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nur den kleinen Sprung vorm Wiesensprung weiß ich grad nicht ob man den umfahren kann.



Ja, man kann rechts vom Absprung runter fahren und kurz vor dem Weg wieder nach links auf die eigentliche Linie.


----------



## Apeman (25. August 2013)

edit:
ich weiß das es nervt, aber kennt einer evtl den fotografen der mich am samstag ca. 14:00 uhr beim neuen "mellowpark" north-shore drop geblitzt hat(gleich nach der großen anliegerkurve aus holz), bevor ich im anlieger zerschellt bin und meine *bremsleitung* abgerissen hab. dann hätte sich die "poserei" wenigstens gelohnt 

p.s. schwarz neon commencal trikot und rot/neon helm.


----------



## ride-FX (25. August 2013)

du hast nochn bremszug? ernsthaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (25. August 2013)

nope


----------



## Stuat. (25. August 2013)

ich meinte eigtl ob ich auch drops springen kann mit dem Canyon und nicht alles umfahren macht ja auch kein spaß


----------



## Spcialized Fan (25. August 2013)

wenn du es "kannst", kann es das canyon bestimmt auch ab. dir sollte halt bewusst sein, dass dein rad nicht direkt für solche belastungen konzipiert ist. durch unsauberes landen bzw. fahren, kannst man das material durch aus an dessen grenze bringen!


----------



## Stuat. (25. August 2013)

ja gut aber 150mm sind ja auch nicht grad wenig ich hab nur beim Fox Rp23 dämpfer etwas angst das der durchschlägt wenn er nicht auf Pro Pedal steht


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. August 2013)

Stuat. schrieb:


> ich meinte eigtl ob ich auch drops springen kann mit dem Canyon und nicht alles umfahren macht ja auch kein spaß



Vorne und hinten 140-160mm? Passt. Den Monsterdrop würde ich damit nicht machen, aber sonst fast optimal.


----------



## Stuat. (25. August 2013)

vorne 150mm Fox Talas RLC Fit und hinten 140mm Fox Rp23


----------



## TiSpOkEs (25. August 2013)

Wenn du das Rad fährst und Nicht das Rad dich dann kein Thema. Wie Patrik schon sagt, unsauberes fahren könnte das Material schon an die Grenze bringen. Liegt natürlich auch an deinem Gewicht. Aber an sich ist nix großes auf der DH.


----------



## IRONMANq (26. August 2013)

Ich setzte mich mal in den Thread hier rein:

Am,14,15.09 sind ja die Bayrischen DH Meisterschaften. 
Da komme ich zum kucken 
Ich war noch nie in Osternohe, geschweige denn bei einem DH Rennen.

Wo ist in Osternohe ein guter Platz zum hinstellen, sprich eine gute Stelle an der strecke wo bei dem Rennen was abgeht?

danke und Grüße


----------



## Wenzel79 (26. August 2013)

Frag dort nach den Roadgaps. Ein Gap zB. führt direkt vom Wald auf die 2. Wiese, das wäre eine gute Stelle. Letztes mal waren dort auch die meisten Zuschauer, würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (26. August 2013)

roadgaps mehrzahl?


----------



## Wenzel79 (26. August 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> roadgaps mehrzahl?



Manche nennen ja auch das Crankbrothers Gap "Road Gap"... 

Aber bei der modifizierten DH-Strecke während der Bayerischen soll es zwei Road Gaps geben. Wenn nicht: die 2. Wiese wo ich stand ist wohl der beste Platz.


----------



## ride-FX (26. August 2013)

hört sich ja viel versprechend an. ich werd dieses jahr wohl auch als zuschauer aktiv teilnehmen müssen.


----------



## Apeman (30. August 2013)

Danke für das Bild


----------



## moxrox (31. August 2013)

An diesem Bikepark bin ich heute daran vorbeigefahren, war mit StrasseSlicks unterwegs von Nürnberg zum Hohenstein und zurück. Einen kurzen Halt machte ich dann doch während der Rückfahrt, ein Fahrer war am Grinsen und dachte wohl ich bin so wahnsinnig und fahre mit meinem eigenen HT und slicks dort runter..ne ne . Fullys kann man dort sogar mieten....


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. August 2013)

Hab heute mal die neuen Sachen begutachten können. Hat sich ja einiges verändert. Das neue Holzkonstrukt macht ziemlich viel Laune.
Weiß jemand wie es zu dem Unfall mit Hubschraubereinsatz heute gekommen war? Hoffentlich gehts demjenigen, der da abgeflogen ist bald wieder besser, da vergeht einem immer fast die Lust am Weiterfahren wenn man sieht wie jemand weggetragen werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (31. August 2013)

osternohe - gefährlichster bikepark deutschlands


----------



## Mürre (1. September 2013)

Ich habe leider echt in keinem Bikepark so oft den Hubschrauber oder Bergwacht gesehen wie in Osternohe! 
Der neue Wallride ist ganz okay, allerdings muss man jetzt sehr aufpassen nicht zu schnell auf den Sprung an der Ausfahrt zuzufahren, da man sonst wirklich etwas zu weit fliegt.
Die alten Wallrides dort waren auch etwas sinnlos, allerdings hat mir gerade die Stelle mit den Steinen dort Spaß gemacht (genauso wie der Mauersprung). 
Sie haben in Osternohe seit dem letzten Mal echt einiges umgebaut.

Noch gute Besserung an alle Verletzten


----------



## OliRay (1. September 2013)

Todesnohe rocks, lol!!!


----------



## kolados (1. September 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Todesnohe rocks, lol!!!





der bikepark is halt irgendwie auch seltsam viele ganz oder garnicht sprünge aber rockt schon dort in todesnohe


----------



## Maddin M. (1. September 2013)

Ja, war gestern auch endlich zum ersten Mal im Park. Was man so erzählt bekommt, gibt's ja wirklich fast jedes Wochenende nen Heli-Einsatz dort. Hoffe, dem Gestürtzten geht es soweit gut! Der "Ich-überschätz-mich-Faktor" ist einigen Stellen aber auch durchaus gegeben...
Hat mir auf jeden Fall gut Spaß gemacht, vor allem der Wallride mit dem Drop danach war gut zu fahren. Und auch die DH ist schön zu fahren!


----------



## S P (7. September 2013)

Da einige heute gefragt hatten...

Ein paar Bilder vom 07.09.2013


----------



## darrentheclaw (7. September 2013)

Besten Dank für die Fotos! Coole Sache


----------



## Maddin M. (8. September 2013)

Schöne Bilder! 

Hat gestern sonst noch jemand Fotos geschossen?


----------



## Yannick_ (12. September 2013)

servus,
hätte noch einen startplatz fürs rennen am wochenende zu vergeben! bei interesse bitte melden

gruß yannick


----------



## Mausss (15. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich war vor 2-3 Wochen Freitags in Osternohe...Dort waren ein paar Fotografen unterwegs.
Ich würde gerne wissen wollen, ob jemand weiß wo diese Bilder im www zu finden sind!?
Dankt schön für Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (15. September 2013)

Ne Frage zur Bayerischen Meisterschaft heute: Ist die Liste der Finals schon draußen? 

Kann die jemand bitte hier reinsetzen?

Mal sehen wie meine Nürnberger "Homies" gefahren sind.


----------



## kenRockwell (15. September 2013)

http://www.anders-halt.com/Ergebnisse_BDHM2013.pdf


----------



## Wenzel79 (15. September 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Maeggus (18. September 2013)

Hat eigentlich am WE keiner bei den Meisterschaften gefilmt.  
Möchte mal ein paar Videos anguggen...


----------



## zuspät (19. September 2013)




----------



## Mausss (19. September 2013)

...wäre jemand so freundlich und würde mir den Song + Titel verraten??
DANKE für Hilfe...


----------



## zuspät (19. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aJCXj0-h4s"]BBou - Kanona (Offizielles Video HD) - YouTube[/nomedia]

steht doch im abspann


----------



## Mausss (19. September 2013)

Hab kurz vorher ausgeschalten! :-D 
Aber danke für den wink...


----------



## keffers (30. September 2013)

servus, hat der park am freitag den vierten oktober der park trotzdem nur nachmittags auf?

gruß keffers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (1. Oktober 2013)

Schau auf die Homepage. 
Sollte es da so stehen, wird es so sein. Nicht jeder hat da einen Brückentag und die Liftbetreiber und deren Personal noch einen anderen Job


----------



## keffers (1. Oktober 2013)

ok ok is ja gut, ich schau ja schon


----------



## darrentheclaw (5. Oktober 2013)

Servus! Gleiches Spiel wie jedes Wochenende: Gibts 'ne Möglichkeit, an die Fotos ranzukommen, die heute wieder von einigen Fotographen geschossen wurden? 
Grüße


----------



## darrentheclaw (6. Oktober 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, hier der Link https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434712373315789.1073741830.206189862834709&type=1


----------



## FrHu (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

da ich am Wochenende gerne nach Osternohe fahren möchte, interessiert es mich wie  derzeit die Streckenverhältnisse sind, sehr matschig oder eher trocken? 
Danke! 

Ciao


----------



## Capic Biker (15. Oktober 2013)

Äh es Regnet, da sind die Strecken meistens Staub trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (15. Oktober 2013)

Bis Wochenende ist ja noch bisschen Zeit. Im Wald trocknet es halt nicht so schnell ab, daher Ampel auf der Homepage vorher beachten


----------



## Mausss (15. Oktober 2013)

...die Ampel wird eher auf "Rot" stehen. Wetteraussichten sind ja miserabel!


----------



## Mürre (15. Oktober 2013)

Dem Wetterbericht über mehrere Tage traue ich eh nicht....


----------



## flachmaennchen (15. Oktober 2013)

So Nass wie es aber nach den vergangen Tagen gerade auf dem Boden da im Park sein muss wird das bis zum Wochenende selbst wenn es sofort aufhören würde zu regnen nicht mehr trocken. Ich wollte ja auch nochmal im Oktober aber das wird wahrscheinlich nichts mehr.


----------



## hanzzdampff (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es Bilder vom 13.10.2013?
Schon mal Danke im vorraus!
Grüße Peter


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Oktober 2013)

was mich mehr interessieren würde: gibt's Bilder von Arbeiten auf der blueline?


----------



## pndrev (16. Oktober 2013)

Genau, was wurde denn da gebaut?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Oktober 2013)

big jumps und gaps.


----------



## iceis (16. Oktober 2013)

ja genau und gleich 2 open loops


----------



## _arGh_ (17. Oktober 2013)

da wird ein komplett neuer streckenverlauf quer durch die alte line gebaggert: das ganze ist auch recht breit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanzzdampff (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde ich muss mal ein Lob an die Streckenbauer und den ganzen Bikepark ausgeben.
Letzten Sonntag war ich mal wieder in Osternohe und muss sagen das die Umbauten in Verbindung mit den alten Streckenabschnitten richtig Spaß machen.
Einzig und allein der Wallride vor dem Croco Sprung sollte meiner Meinung nach, entweder vom Winkel etwas weniger Steil gemacht oder mit Hasengitter Versehen werden. Da dieser bei nässe wirklich gefährlich rutschig wird. 
Aber ansonsten gefiel mir alles richtig gut!

Auch die Hilfsbereitschaft am Lift unten war Klasse! Mein Kollege hatte ein "festgefahrenes Nabenlager" und nichts ging mehr... innerhalb von 10 Min war ein gutes Giant glory für einen halben Tag ausgeliehen... und das für nur 10 Euro!!

Das war natürlich eine Ausnahme aber trotzdem muss ich nochmal ein Lob für diesen Unkomplizierten und schnellen Service Aussprechen!


----------



## enemy111 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wer hat denn heute Bilder gemacht, abgesehen von den Jungs, die die Bilder auf die Homepage zum Halloween Ride hochladen?


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. Oktober 2013)

Wär ich auch interessiert... Heute hats ja mehr geblitzt auf der Strecke als letztens zum Blitzermarathon auf den Straßen


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

Hey, weiß jemand hier was sich in Osternohe tut? Wird dort schon fleissig geschaufelt/repariert? Wird der Bikepark früher aufgemacht?

Mit dem Ski-Betrieb ist es ja in Osternohe schon seit fast drei Wochen vorbei - also definitiv vorbei bis nächsten Winter.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Februar 2014)

War onohe die saison denn überhaupt einmal für den skibetrieb geöffnet? meines wissens nämlich nicht...


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

das wäre ja krass, aber ich kann es nicht glauben, weil die (a) auf Skibetrieb umgerüstet waren (oder noch sind) und (b) eine Zeit lang sogar richtig Schnee lag, das konnte man per Webcam mitverfolgen.

Egal, die Skisaison hat sich wohl null gelohnt, deswegen müssten die doch so schnell wie möglich auf Bikebetrieb umsatteln. In mehreren Zeitungen und im Inet wurde ja bereits das Ende des Winters verkündet.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Februar 2014)

also so hatte ichs zumindest mitgekriegt, aber is ja jetzt eigentlich wurscht. wichtig ist, dass es begründete hoffnung auf eine baldige eröffnung gibt, da ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass sie versuchen mit ner langen sommer-saison ein wenig schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. und wenn dann mal mit bikepark mehr als mit ski und board verdient wird, wäre dass ein tolles signal an andere liftbetreiber, mal in die richtung parkbetrieb weiter zu denken!

wobei das vielleicht ein bisschen wunschdenken meinerseits ist.


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> wobei das vielleicht ein bisschen *wunschdenken* meinerseits ist.



Ich denke eher das ist gesunder Menschenverstand und nachfrageorientiertes betriebswirtschaftliches Denken.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Februar 2014)

In osternohe wurde nichts gemacht, hab ich von meiner insider quelle erfahren. Bin mal gespannt ob die es dieses jahr gebacken bekommen oder immer noch so beratungsresitent sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

Hey, paar Leute haben schon auf der Facebook-Seite vom Bikepark nachgehakt, ob und wann aufgemacht wird. Vielleicht könntet ihr alle hier mal euren Senf dazugeben und dort kommentieren/posten. Je mehr Leute Interesse zeigen, desto eher wird sich der Betreiber umstimmen lassen.

Ich meine, wenn schon Bikeparks wie Beerfelden (seit zwei Wochen wieder offen) oder Albstadt (macht am 22.03. auf) ihren Bikebetrieb vorziehen, dann ist das ein klares Zeichen!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Februar 2014)

das mit der beratungsresistenz in onohe ist so schade... ich will mich da gar nicht mehr drüber aufregen.
ich mein, wenns mal ein park in deutschland schaffen würde, seine strecken ordentlich in schuss zu halten würds schon fast für ein alleinstellungsmerkmal reichen.


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/bikepark.osternohe?fref=ts


----------



## pndrev (21. Februar 2014)

Schön wäre es halt, wenn man den mauen Winter dazu genutzt hätte (hat?), die Strecken in Schuß zu bringen. Trailcenter Rabenberg zB ist laut Facebook seit Januar dabei.


----------



## ride-FX (21. Februar 2014)

Na bald kommt Abwechslung. Bikepark radspitze wird bestimmt ganz nett. Ist ja auch n ordentlicher huegel dort.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. Februar 2014)

@ride-FX....wo ist den der Bikepark Radspitz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (21. Februar 2014)

Marktrodach / kronach


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. Februar 2014)

is das ein richtiger bikepark (DH, FR) oder nur so dirt und so zeugs?


----------



## der_erce (21. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube "Park" ist weit her geholt. Scheint wohl zwar Streckenplan zu geben, aber es wird keinen Lift oder ähnliches geben, wenn ich die Infos richtig deute.
Schade, dass Osternohe nicht aus den Pötten kommt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Februar 2014)

wenn man ein wenig auf deren Facebook-Seite rumklickt sieht das doch nach Park aus:



> Luftlinie 850m
> Hauptlinie DH/FR ca. 2000m
> Sublinie: noch unbekannt
> Höhenunterschied 350m





> Es wird ein Extra Shuttlebus angeschafft der laut berechnung alle 25 Minuten hoch fährt. Roman Will Direkt unten am Ende der Blauen Linie der zustieg zum Shuttle ist direkt am Parkplatz


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. Februar 2014)

Bikepark Radspitze ist aber erst am Entstehen, da gibt es noch garnichts. Die fangen jetzt erst mit dem Schaufeln an.


----------



## Mürre (21. Februar 2014)

Betreibt Osternohe keine Streckenpflege vor der Eröffnung?? Sie haben letztes Jahr ja einiges umgebaut....


----------



## _arGh_ (21. Februar 2014)

vor ein paar wochen lag richtig schnee dort: zu dem zeitpunkt war wirkl seit dem letzten betriebstag null gemacht, also gar nix.

mMn ist es für ernstzunehmende instandsetzung inzw. zu spät. wenn man osternoher massstäbe anlegt, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass sie überhaupt noch das schlimmste ausbessern.

das einzige was noch ende letzten jahres gemacht wurde ist die totalestens sinnfreie komplette neubaggerung der blueline..


----------



## pndrev (22. Februar 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> das einzige was noch ende letzten jahres gemacht wurde ist die totalestens sinnfreie komplette neubaggerung der blueline..



Und die neuen Holzelemente auf der Freeride. Gut, die muss man vielleicht nicht so ausbessern, aber gerade die Blueline muss doch jetzt schnell wieder instand gebracht werden. Sonst hätte man sich das wirklich sparen können. Ich fand den "illegaler Trail" Charakter der alten eh schöner, anfängertauglich aber nicht technikbefreit...


----------



## ride-FX (22. Februar 2014)

sehe ich genauso!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Februar 2014)

wenn man den neuesten Geschichten auf Facebook glauben soll, fangen jetzt Leute das bauen an, die auch wissen was sie tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. Februar 2014)

und wer?


----------



## ride-FX (24. Februar 2014)

davon wird aber der hang nicht länger^^


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> davon wird aber der hang nicht länger^^



schon, aber vielleicht "netter" zu fahren.
In Beerfelden haben die weniger Höhenmeter, aber im Ganzen ists dort spaßiger...


----------



## derwaaal (24. Februar 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> davon wird aber der hang nicht länger^^


vielleicht buddeln die unten ja den Hang weg damit's länger wird!


----------



## pndrev (24. Februar 2014)

Nach der Talstation würde es schon noch ein paar Meter weiter runtergehen in den Ort...


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Februar 2014)

und oberhalb vom Lift geht's auch noch ein paar Meter weiter, siehe Strecke von der bayerischen.


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und oberhalb vom Lift geht's auch noch ein paar Meter weiter, siehe Strecke von der bayerischen.



theoretisch ja auch möglich, Beerfelden läuft man bei Bedarf auch noch 300m hoch ....


----------



## _arGh_ (24. Februar 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> In Beerfelden haben die weniger Höhenmeter, aber im Ganzen ists dort spaßiger...


dann muss man sich das wohl wirkl. mal anschaun..


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Februar 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> dann muss man sich das wohl wirkl. mal anschaun..



für aktuell ists ne Reise auf jedenfall wert, im Sommer eher nicht.
Je nachdem wie weit einem ne Anreise wert ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (24. Februar 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> schon, aber vielleicht "netter" zu fahren.
> In Beerfelden haben die weniger Höhenmeter, aber *im Ganzen ists dort spaßiger*...


Äh, nö?
Beerfelden ist ein leichter bis mittelschwerer Park (mit Tendenz zu leicht). Die DH Strecke ist abgesehen von dem 3m langen "Steinfeld" eine flowige Freeride-Strecke. Der höchste Drop hat gerade mal 2m Höhe.
Osternohe dagegen ist ein mittelschwerer bis schwerer Bikepark mit einigen Elementen, die man sich dreimal überlegt, bevor man sie macht.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (24. Februar 2014)

*reo-fahrer*: Sorry, ich hab etz extra nochmal auf facebook gschaut, aber ich kann da einfach mal gar nix erkennen, was auf profi-baumaßnahmen hoffen lässt.


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. Februar 2014)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> *reo-fahrer*: Sorry, ich hab etz extra nochmal auf facebook gschaut, aber ich kann da einfach mal gar nix erkennen, was auf profi-baumaßnahmen hoffen lässt.


Du musst mit dem Bikepark als Person befreundet sein, die andere FB-Seite ist für den Popo.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (25. Februar 2014)

ach so, danke.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Februar 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Äh, nö?
> Beerfelden ist ein leichter bis mittelschwerer Park (mit Tendenz zu leicht). Die DH Strecke ist abgesehen von dem 3m langen "Steinfeld" eine flowige Freeride-Strecke. Der höchste Drop hat gerade mal 2m Höhe.
> Osternohe dagegen ist ein mittelschwerer bis schwerer Bikepark mit einigen Elementen, die man sich dreimal überlegt, bevor man sie macht.



Wenn das Deine persönliche Meinung ist, ok 
Ich finde es dort durchdachter, dort bauen anscheinend Moutainbiker, nicht wie in Osternohe.
Was letztes Jahr dort (abgesehen von den Holzkonstruktionen) gebaut wurde, grad im letzten Hang .... naja, braucht man, wieder meine Meinung, nicht drüber reden.
Beerfelden ist kein schwerer Park, da gebe ich dir recht, hat auch eigentlich nix zum "schocken" aber er macht einfach Spaß.
Vielleicht ändert sich ja jetzt was in Osti, durch unseren gemeinsamen Freund


----------



## P3 Killa (25. Februar 2014)

Unser gemeinsamer Freund wird's schon richten. Hat ja genug Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2014)

Wer?


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Februar 2014)

der Didi, aber nicht der Didi S. aus B'mais


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2014)

Also WIRD in Onohe gebaut.?!


----------



## Mürre (25. Februar 2014)

Beerfelden gibt sich mit der neusten Konstruktion auch aber alle Mühe es zu verhunzen. 
Bin mal gespannt was in Onohe so alles neu kommt und ob sie wenigstens die Strecken etwas ausbessern....


----------



## keffers (25. Februar 2014)

ja stimmt die neue wing is der größte bullshit, grad an ne stelle wo man ma bissl schwung aufnehmen könnte kommt so ne bremse rein -.-


----------



## Wenzel79 (25. Februar 2014)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Wenn das Deine persönliche Meinung ist, ok
> Ich finde es dort durchdachter, dort bauen anscheinend Moutainbiker, nicht wie in Osternohe.
> Was letztes Jahr dort (abgesehen von den Holzkonstruktionen) gebaut wurde, grad im letzten Hang .... naja, braucht man, wieder meine Meinung, nicht drüber reden.
> Beerfelden ist kein schwerer Park, da gebe ich dir recht, hat auch eigentlich nix zum "schocken" aber er macht einfach Spaß.
> Vielleicht ändert sich ja jetzt was in Osti, durch unseren gemeinsamen Freund


Hey, ich wollte natürlich nicht behaupten, dass Beerfelden keinen Spaß macht, aber ich war letztes Jahr mal dort und fand die 240km Anfahrt aweng zu krass für den kleinen Park. Wäre Beerfelden genauso weit weg wie Osternohe (also ~45km), dann wäre es sicherlich eine gute Abwechslung... wenn auch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll wie Osternohe. 



Mürre schrieb:


> Beerfelden gibt sich mit der neusten Konstruktion auch aber alle Mühe es zu verhunzen.
> Bin mal gespannt was in Onohe so alles neu kommt und ob sie wenigstens die Strecken etwas ausbessern....


Was wird denn gebaut?


----------



## pndrev (25. Februar 2014)

Tja, nur 25 Minuten nach Feierabend unten am Lift stehen, da nimmt man in Osternohe auch die manchmal fragwürdigen Streckenbedingungen in Kauf... Wäre trotzdem schön auf der Homepage mal was von den Umbauten zu sehen, und bis wann welche Lines fertig sein sollen.


----------



## _arGh_ (26. Februar 2014)

es müssen dort erstmal alle strecken im grossen stil instand gesetzt werden.

eröffnung wohl eher nächstes we.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Tja, nur 25 Minuten nach Feierabend unten am Lift stehen, da nimmt man in Osternohe auch die manchmal fragwürdigen Streckenbedingungen in Kauf... Wäre trotzdem schön auf der Homepage mal was von den Umbauten zu sehen, und bis wann welche Lines fertig sein sollen.


von Fürth 25 Minuten, das is mal sportlich - dann aber ohne Umziehen zuhause ... 

Hab mich auch schon gewundert warum mir Beerfelden kein Begriff war, aber nach dem Blick auf die Landkarte war's klar.
Da kann man ja schon zum Geißkopf fahren, ca. die gleiche Entfernung ...


----------



## ride-FX (26. Februar 2014)

warum daheim umziehen? das zeug liegt bereit im auto... hat ja nicht jeder n corsa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

ride-FX schrieb:


> warum daheim umziehen? das zeug liegt bereit im auto... hat ja nicht jeder n corsa...


trotzdem ne gute Zeit  aber darum geht es hier ja eigentlich auch nicht ...


----------



## Wenzel79 (26. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> trotzdem ne gute Zeit


Jep. Also 25min. für 40km, das ist schon rekordverdächtig.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

naja, direkt kommste ja net durch, also a73 a3 a9, is schon zickzack


----------



## pndrev (26. Februar 2014)

Mein Büro ist am Marienbergpark, das ist etwas näher als von Fürth aus.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

aso, ja dann!
Nemmberch ist halt doch schenner gell!


----------



## pndrev (26. Februar 2014)

Naja, Ulm wär mir lieber. 

Alles außer O'Nohe ist halt locker 2 Stunden weg, sprich, wenn man dann schon so lange fährt, dann halt gleich an den Geisskopf...


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> wenn man dann schon so lange fährt, dann halt gleich an den Geisskopf...


sachidoch !!!


----------



## pndrev (26. Februar 2014)

Jo, sind wir uns ja einig. Nur Feierabend-Runden wird halt knapp da unten. Und ich fahr halt gerne am Nicht-Wochenende, wenn nicht so viel los ist.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Nur Feierabend-Runden wird halt knapp da unten.


Am Geiskopf meinst etz?

Und am WE dann Touren (oder Buckhüpfen) weil die Bikeparks voll sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (26. Februar 2014)

Jo. Nach Feierabend für eine Stunde in den Park. Mache ich im Sommer ganz gerne, Freitag abend ist in Osternohe nix los, da hat man seine Ruhe. Geisskopf fahre ich auch nur Werktags, herrlich wenn man den ganzen Hang für sich alleine hat.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Februar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Alles außer O'Nohe ist halt locker 2 Stunden weg, sprich, wenn man dann schon so lange fährt, dann halt gleich nach Spicak...



hab deine Aussage mal berichtigt


----------



## Mürre (26. Februar 2014)

Bei der Kritik muss ich aber auch mal etwas loben (gerade da ich Beerfelden doch als Vergleich kenne und auch mehr als 1x im Jahr fahre). Ich finde die Sprünge z.B. den Kroko-Sprung oder auch das Crankbrothers (?) Gap sehr fair gebaut. Man sollte jetzt nicht mit Mach 3 drauffahren aber man erlebt keine Überraschungen wie in Beerfelden. Auch wird vielleicht etwas mehr über die Konstruktion und deren Platzierung nachgedacht. 
Einzigst die Ausfahrt aus dem großen Holzwallride ist schon heftig- entweder muss man stark runterbremsen oder irgendwie wegdrücken, da  man sonst zu weit fliegt. Auch die neuen Brechsand Anlieger sind vielleicht nicht gut gewählt und einige Winkel der Holzanlieger sollten vielleicht geändert werden.....
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung als durchschnittlicher Fahrer und wenn sie noch etwas Streckenpflege durchführen würden, werde ich mich auch dieses Jahr wieder auf einige Besuche freuen.
P.S.: Kann es sein das sie die Preise erhöht haben??


----------



## derwaaal (27. Februar 2014)

Soviel zur Schwierigkeit von Beerfelden


----------



## Mürre (27. Februar 2014)

Das es schwierig ist würde ich nicht behaupten, nur die teilweise wilden Konstruktionen und deren Orte....
Starkes Video


----------



## _arGh_ (27. Februar 2014)

Mürre schrieb:


> P.S.: Kann es sein das sie die Preise erhöht haben??


auf der seite stehen noch die alten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (27. Februar 2014)

OK, dachte letztes Jahr wäre eine Tageskarte bei 18€ gewesen - man wird halt älter und vergesslich ;-)


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (27. Februar 2014)

lach... geiles Video...


----------



## Wenzel79 (2. März 2014)

Also die Betreiber des Bikeparks sollten echt bisserl an ihrer Kommunikationsfähigkeit arbeiten. Nach so einer mauen Ski-Saison müsste man doch ganz besonders auf die Biker-Community eingehen, stattdessen gibt's kaum Reaktionen auf zahlreiche Anfragen, etwa wann der Park denn aufmacht u.ä. 

Tsss....


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2014)

doch, auf FB gab's doch eine Reaktion: man solle auf die offizielle Seite des Parks schauen und nicht mehr direkt fragen:



> Hallo zusammen, zukünftig findet ihr alle News über Öffnungszeiten, Streckenbedingungen und andere Aktivitäten auf unserer Facebook-Page! Bitte hier nicht mehr direkt nach Details fragen, danke schön!


----------



## Wenzel79 (2. März 2014)

Ja, ich hab's gelesen. Aber auf der anderen Seite steht leider nichts. D.h. ich übersetze das obige Zitat sinngemäß mit:

"_Haltet mal die Füße still, ihr Penner, und müllt uns nicht mit blöden Fragen zu._"

Schwach. Sehr schwach.


----------



## scratch_a (2. März 2014)

Wenn Infos nur über das scheiß Fratzenbuch mitgeteilt werden, dann ist es für mich eh unten durch.


----------



## pndrev (2. März 2014)

Weder auf FB (egal welcher Account) noch auf der Homepage gibt's derzeit vernünftige Infos. Den Link zum Ski-Problem Artikel kann man sich sparen, dass kein Schnee lag, wissen wir. Wichtiger wäre: Wann wird aufgemacht? Wurden Strecken instandgesetzt? Wurden neue Elemente gebaut? Wurden die teilweise abgerissenen Gummipolster des Lifts endlich mal erneuert, so dass man sich die Lenker nicht ständig verkratzt?


Btw. man "muss" bei Winterbeginn nicht auf Skibügel umrüsten. Man kann auch einige Bikehaken dran lassen...


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab's gelesen. Aber auf der anderen Seite steht leider nichts. D.h. ich übersetze das obige Zitat sinngemäß mit:
> 
> "_Haltet mal die Füße still, ihr Penner, und müllt uns nicht mit blöden Fragen zu._"
> 
> Schwach. Sehr schwach.



was soll man berichten, wenn es noch nichts neues kongretes gibt. im märz kann wettertechnisch noch alles drin sein, so dass streckeneröffnung, bauarbeiten und sonstiges ruck zuck wieder verschoben werden muss. sowas kann man sich aber auch allein mal zusammen reihmen und sich dann dementsprechend in geduld üben anstatt im internet wieder den miesepeter zu spielen.


----------



## der_erce (3. März 2014)

Wahnsinn Leute....dann baut euren eigenen Park und kommuniziert wie es sich gehört. Das geheule ist ja nicht mehr anzusehen. Wenn sie es in den Sand setzen dann ist es halt durch. Wenn sie beratungsresistent sind, haben sie halt Pech gehabt. Und wenn sie keinen Bock haben, jeden Schei* irgendjemand auf die Backe binden zu wollen ist das ihre Sache. Nur weil ihr hier herummault wird sich dadurch nichts ändern.


----------



## Wenzel79 (3. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was soll man berichten, wenn es noch nichts neues kongretes gibt. im märz kann wettertechnisch noch alles drin sein, so dass streckeneröffnung, bauarbeiten und sonstiges ruck zuck wieder verschoben werden muss. sowas kann man sich aber auch allein mal zusammen reihmen und sich dann dementsprechend in geduld üben anstatt im internet wieder den miesepeter zu spielen.


Na siehste doch selbst: ein paar Zeilen in die Tastatur klopfen ist doch nicht so schwer gewesen, oder? [ich unterstelle dir jetzt einfach mal, dass du zum Osternohe-Team gehörst... ]

Schon komisch, dass diese Kommunikation nicht von selbst stattfindet, sondern erst auf Druck der Kundschaft, findet ihr nicht? Ich bin ja nicht gleich sauer, mich wundert es halt bloß (denke das sehen andere ähnlich). Natürlich kann es auch nervig sein, ständig quängelnde Fragen zu beantworten. Andererseits bin ich aber auch kein Bikepark-Betreiber und lebe vielleicht mit der Illusion, dass so ein Parkbetreiber auf die Meinung der Kundschaft Wert legt und sie hin und wieder mit Infos versorgt.

Zu dem Punkt mit dem sich-selbst-Zusammenreimen: also ich zumindest wohne nicht in Osternohe, habe also auch keinen Einblick in die Vorgänge am Bikepark. Ich weiß aber, das die Bikeparks Bad Wildbad, Beerfelden und Steinach ihren Saisonbeginn deutlich vorgezogen haben, d.h. es war und ist immer noch möglich, dass auch Osternohe diesen Schritt wagt. Ich würde gerne meine Tageskarte in Osternohe lösen, aber wenn sie nicht wollen, dann fahre ich halt woanders hin. Alles kein Stress.

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass die Betreiber mächtig angepisst sind wegen der kurzen und mauen Ski-Saison und dass sie jetzt den Park wieder umrüsten müssen. Aber erstens können wir Biker nichts dafür und zweitens sind wir diejenigen, mit denen sich die nächsten 9 Monate wieder einigermaßen Kasse machen lässt. Eine frühere Eröffnung wäre also auch deshalb naheliegend, weil man nunmal mit einer vorgezogenen Parkeröffnung in Osternohe auch die Einbußen wegen der verkorksten Ski-Saison hätte abfedern können. Warum man seitens der Betreiber also nicht aktiv auf seine zahlungsfreudige Kundschaft zugeht, sondern sich quasi dazu zwingen lassen muss, das ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. März 2014)

speedy und Osternohe? eher nicht so


----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2014)

wie der reo schon angemerkt hat, gehöre ich sicher nicht zum bikeparkteam.
ich weiß gar nicht was du dir einbildest, wer du bist und mit welchen informationen dich ein betreiber von sich aus versorgen muss. es ist bis jetzt noch kein zeitpunkt zur eröffnung definiert den man veröffentlichen möchte. auch keinem einzelnem der mal höflich in einer email anfragt. PUNKT!


----------



## Wenzel79 (3. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht was du dir einbildest, wer du bist und mit welchen informationen dich ein betreiber von sich aus versorgen muss


... ... ... ... aha ...


Dein Ton gefällt mir nicht. Ende, over & out.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wie der reo schon angemerkt hat, gehöre ich sicher nicht zum bikeparkteam.
> ich weiß gar nicht was du dir einbildest, wer du bist und mit welchen informationen dich ein betreiber von sich aus versorgen muss. es ist bis jetzt noch kein zeitpunkt zur eröffnung definiert den man veröffentlichen möchte. auch keinem einzelnem der mal höflich in einer email anfragt. PUNKT!



Gibs endlich zu, du gehörst zum Osternoheteam. Du kannst uns nichts mehr vormachen, gibs jetzt endlich zu 

G.


----------



## _arGh_ (3. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was soll man berichten, wenn es noch nichts neues kongretes gibt. im märz kann wettertechnisch noch alles drin sein, so dass streckeneröffnung, bauarbeiten und sonstiges ruck zuck wieder verschoben werden muss. sowas kann man sich aber auch allein mal zusammen reihmen und sich dann dementsprechend in geduld üben anstatt im internet wieder den miesepeter zu spielen.


mach hier mal nicht miesepetrig die berechtigten fragen/beschwerden anderer leute schlecht..


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. März 2014)

Ich hab mir das ganze heute mal selber angeschaut, Bilder gibt's hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66868

Und generell macht das einen echt guten Eindruck: kein wildes "bauen wir halt noch 5 Northshores und 10 Kurven mehr weil wir noch 10m Platz ohne Northshores und Kurven gefunden haben" sondern einfach mal alle Ecken ausbessern, die nervigen Ecken sinnvoll umgebaut etc. 

Der DH ist mehr oder weniger fertig geshaped, die blue-line von der unteren Wiese durch's letzte Waldstück sieht auch gut aus. Der obere Teil der FR, d.h. Kroko, obere Wiese etc. sieht noch unverändert aus. Auch die blue-line oberhalb vom Kroko ist noch unverändert wie im Herbst.


----------



## Wenzel79 (3. März 2014)

Ja sauber! 

@Park: Schaut ja echt ganz gut aus da.


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. März 2014)

ach so, zwecks Eröffnung: so weich wie die ganzen neuen Ecken noch sind, würde es mich wundern, wenn am Wochenende schon offen wäre. Teilweise muss man aufpassen, das die Schuhe nicht stecken bleiben


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. März 2014)

Sind ja auch paar fähige leute am Schaufeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibs endlich zu, du gehörst zum Osternoheteam. Du kannst uns nichts mehr vormachen, gibs jetzt endlich zu
> 
> G.



niemals gebe ich das zu, dass ich etwas mit todesnohe zu tun habe .... niemals



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Teilweise muss man aufpassen, das die Schuhe nicht stecken bleiben



und genau deswegen lässt man die strecken geschlossen. solang das nicht ordentlich abgetrockenet ist und sich verfestigt hat, braucht man die dauerbremser nicht auf die strecken lassen. auch wenn die guten fahrer dies locker im griff hätten.


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Danke für die Bilder  Schade finde ich dass man nach dem neuen Wallride (vor den Krokogaps) die Kurve nicht ausgebaut und eine vernünftige Wall spendiert hat. Schön finde ich die Anlieger auf der Downhill. Nicht optimal aber trotzdem siehts nach Spaß aus. Ick freu mir!


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2014)

wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung, was noch alles passieren wird. Nachdem die blueline noch genauso aussieht wie im Herbst und generell auf der FR im oberen Bereich wenig von Umbauten zu sehen war, wer weiss was da noch kommt in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen.


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Viel Zeit ist es ja nicht was die Leute dann zur Verfügung haben. Es hat zwar geheißen dass die Blueline modifiziert werden soll, aber wenn du sagst dass sich da noch gar nichts getan hat.....Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. März 2014)

kann sein das am Start im Bereich ehem. Mauersprung schon was passiert ist, da oben war ich gestern nicht mehr. Zumindest in dem Bereich obere Wiese/Anfahrt Kroko sah die gegrabene Schneise wie im Herbst aus.


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2014)

*Bikepark Osternohe*
Für das Wochenende 08.03. und 09.03.2014 ist die Saisoneröffnung unseres Bikeparks geplant. Das Wetter meint es gut mit uns, hoffentlich bleibt das so. Der Bikeverleih beginnt ab dem 15.03.2014. 
Die Downhillstrecke wurde von oben bis unten komplett überholt und neu geshaped, im Mittelteil wurde die Streckenführung geringfügig geändert. 
Alle anderen Strecken und Hindernisse wurden kontrolliert und ausgebessert. 
Sobald es trocken genug ist, werden wir an der Blueline weiterbauen. 
Momentan regnet es, aber wenn es nicht mehr wird, steht der Öffnung am Wochenende nichts im Wege.
Bis bald, Euer Team des Bikeparks Osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. März 2014)

Na, da hat sich das gebashe, geflame und gehate ja rentiert   Immer wieder schön........


----------



## speedy_j (6. März 2014)

und kurze zeit später geht das gejammer über den anschließenden schlechten streckenzustand wieder los


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. März 2014)

verdächtig ruhig hier im Thread


----------



## Wenzel79 (10. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich weil jeder voll zufrieden ist mit dem Saisonauftakt. Gibt nicht viel zu mosern...


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (10. März 2014)

Ich bin gestern (Sonntag) zum Eröffnungswochenende in Osternohe gewesen. War ein richtig guter Tag dort, die neue Streckenführung im Mittelteil von der DH ist viel besser zu fahren als die alte. War halt leider (wie zu erwarten) recht voll am Lift. Krankenwagen/Notarzt wurde auch 3x gebraucht...


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. März 2014)

Sonntags dreimal RTW? Samstag war nix los in der Richtung.


----------



## Wenzel79 (10. März 2014)

Also ich habe zwei Unfälle gesehen: am Kroko ist einer abgestürzt, und am ersten Northore-Drop ganz oben am Starthügel der Freeride hats einen hingelegt. Was war denn noch? Und wo?

Alles in allem kein Wunder: am SO waren über den ganzen Tag verteilt bestimmt über 200 Fahrer da. Zum Glück hat es keine allzu schweren Verletzungen gegeben. Zumindest hat es so ausgesehen.


----------



## pndrev (10. März 2014)

Bin mal gespannt, was sie mit der Blueline noch vor haben...


----------



## der_erce (10. März 2014)

Kroko scheint einer gegen die Kante der Landerampe geknallt zu sein und Von dem Northshore muß einer abgesegelt und aufn Kopf gefallen sein. (Info´s von nem Kumpel der dort war)


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (10. März 2014)

Also keine Ahnung wo und wie es die Leute zerlegt hat, ich hab halt nur dreimal den Krankenwagen gesehen über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (10. März 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil jeder voll zufrieden ist mit dem Saisonauftakt. Gibt nicht viel zu mosern...




ich würde mal sagen das man nicht wissen kann ob das nun ein gutes Zeichen ist das keiner was schreibt oder ein schlechtes...es ist ja schließlich nicht so das hier die Leute vor Freude den Thread mit Lobeshymnen sprengen.


----------



## Wenzel79 (10. März 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen das man nicht wissen kann ob das nun ein gutes Zeichen ist das keiner was schreibt oder ein schlechtes...es ist ja schließlich nicht so das hier die Leute vor Freude den Thread mit Lobeshymnen sprengen.



Nur: ich war ja am Sonntag da und alle Fahrer dort haben gestrahlt vor Freude und Begeisterung. Sagenhaft!


----------



## _arGh_ (10. März 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Gibt nicht viel zu mosern...


naja..


Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat es keine allzu schweren Verletzungen gegeben. Zumindest hat es so ausgesehen.


mir wurde anderes berichtet.
aber kommt sicher auch darauf an, was man in osternohe unter "schwer" versteht..


----------



## iceis (10. März 2014)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Nur: ich war ja am Sonntag da und alle Fahrer dort haben gestrahlt vor Freude und Begeisterung. Sagenhaft!



Das wäre auch der Fall wenn die Strecken in schlechteren Zustand wären.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (12. März 2014)

Gibt's Bilder von Samstag und Sonntag? Ja gibt's, aber wo? ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2014)

Heut ist doch schon Mttwoch!!!

G.


----------



## Wenzel79 (12. März 2014)

TiSpOkEs schrieb:


> Gibt's Bilder von Samstag und Sonntag? Ja gibt's, aber wo? ;-)


Ja, gibt es noch und nöchert. 

Auf einer der beiden Facebook-Seiten des Bikeparks - nicht die als Ort, sondern die als *Person "Bikepark Osternohe"* - gibt es verdammt viele neue Bilder und paar Videos. Irgendein Hannes z.B. geht ab und zieht da auf einem Foto einen dicken Whip über die großen Doubles oben auf der Spielwiese.


----------



## Wenzel79 (21. März 2014)

Mei war das heut ein seltsames Wetter. Zuerst Sonne satt, dann Wolken, Windböen, Getröpfel... 
Fazit: bei so starkem Wind macht's nicht richtig Spaß im Bikepark.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (22. März 2014)

Jo, des war scho komisch. Manchmal hats einen in der Luft richtig versetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (24. April 2014)

ist die Blueline schon wieder in Betrieb?


----------



## Bikewurst (25. April 2014)

Nein. Da hat sich zumindest bis letztes Wochenende wenig getan...


----------



## Killabeez (25. April 2014)

Heut war schon wieder der Heli da  Jemand ist beim großen Kroko abgeschmiert. Hoffen wir mal dass dem jungen Kerl nix ernsthaftes passiert ist.


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2014)

Glaub arm und knie gehört zu haben.. 
Mal allgemein: kann es sein das der heli "immer" kommt wenn was passiert?


----------



## iceis (26. April 2014)

soweit mir bekannt kommt nur der Heli wenn gerade kein Rettungswagen verfügbar ist.


----------



## rebirth (26. April 2014)

Hm, heute waren heli und rtw. gleichzeitig am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. April 2014)

Heli kommt wenn kein Notarzt zur Verfügung steht,  da der RTH einen dabei hat.

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## flachmaennchen (26. April 2014)

Ich war an der Unfallstelle dabei und habe geholfen, der junge Kerl ist etwas übermütig bei seiner zweiten Abfahrt gleich den großen Kroko gefahren mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Unterarm durch war. Die Knie waren direkt nach dem Unfall recht dick, ist dann aber wohl nichts Schlimmeres gewesen.

Der Heli war zwar da, aber nur wegen dem Notarzt. Er wurde wohl mit dem RTW nach Lauf gebracht.


----------



## der_erce (27. April 2014)

Tja...Lehrgeld bezahlt!


----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (21. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit der neuen blue-line aus? Auf den fotos siehts ja stark nach flow country aus.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2014)

Momentan ist die strecke noch sehr rutschig 
Später festgefahren halte ich zwei/drei stellen für nicht so sinnvoll, mal mild ausgedrückt.
Mal sehen was drauß wird


----------



## .floe. (25. Juni 2014)

Gibts in der Nähe vom Park einen empfehlenswerten Campingplatz (vorzugsweise mit kleinen Hütten oder Mobile Homes) oder eine empfehlenswerte günstige und nahgelegene Pension?


----------



## zuspät (25. Juni 2014)

entweder telefonisch anmelden und am parkplatz campen oder mal google bemühen: in schnaittach, osternohe, hormersdorf, spies, lauf usw. gibt's zimmer für jeden geldbeutel. campingplätze fallen mir etz spontan keine ein.


----------



## hanzzdampff (26. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,
mal eine Frage: Kann es sein das der Große Drop unten kurz vor dem Lift seit der Erhöhung um 20 cm nicht mehr zur Landung passt? 
Entweder das ist der Fall oder ich Stell mich ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund seit dem dieses Teil höher gemacht wurde sagenhaft Dumm an. Denn entweder ich kommm viel zu weit oder auf der Gabel auf. Vorher war der einfach Sahne zum Springen.
Gehts nur mir so?
Grüße Pete


----------



## derwaaal (6. Juli 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Gibts in der Nähe vom Park einen empfehlenswerten Campingplatz (vorzugsweise mit kleinen Hütten oder Mobile Homes) oder eine empfehlenswerte günstige und nahgelegene Pension?





zuspät schrieb:


> entweder telefonisch anmelden und am parkplatz campen oder mal google bemühen: in schnaittach, osternohe, hormersdorf, spies, lauf usw. gibt's zimmer für jeden geldbeutel. campingplätze fallen mir etz spontan keine ein.



in Eckental OT Eckenhaid gibt's nen Campingplatz oder Campingplatz Bergesruh in Benzendorf/Kirchröttenbach


----------



## Drezzomatic (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,
Als ich die letzten Male in Osternohe war , standen öfter mal Leute rum die Fotos gemacht haben. Weiss jemand wo man diese Bilder anschauen kann ? Auf der FB-Seite war ich schon ( auch der Person Bikepark Osternohe ). Gibts hier evtl. noch mehr Seiten im Netz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Juli 2014)

hanzzdampff schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> mal eine Frage: Kann es sein das der Große Drop unten kurz vor dem Lift seit der Erhöhung um 20 cm nicht mehr zur Landung passt?
> Entweder das ist der Fall oder ich Stell mich ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund seit dem dieses Teil höher gemacht wurde sagenhaft Dumm an. Denn entweder ich kommm viel zu weit oder auf der Gabel auf. Vorher war der einfach Sahne zum Springen.
> Gehts nur mir so?
> Grüße Pete



Ich merk da keinen Unterschied. Zu schnell sein war auch vorher schon mit einer meist unsanften Landung verbunden.


----------



## Wenzel79 (20. Juli 2014)

Genauso easy wie vorher. Man muss halt wissen, ab wann man laufen lässt...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Juli 2014)

Wie findet ihr die neue Blueline? Ich finde die hat einige Ecken und Kanten... und auch 2-3 Dinger die durchaus gefährlich werden könnten, wenn man da mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit ankommt. An 1-2 Stellen zielt man direkt auf Bäume ab, an einer weiteren Stelle landet man rechts im Hang wenn man nicht schon vorher bremst. Der Gegenanstieg am Anfang ist auch relativ nervig. Ich habe bisher auch keinen gesehen, der die kleinen Sprüngen richtig getroffen hat bzw. in der geplanten Landung aufgekommen ist. Von der Idee her ist eine Abfahrt wie die Flowline am Geißkopf ja super, aber irgendwie wurde die einfach nicht richtig umgesetzt..


----------



## _arGh_ (22. Juli 2014)

ja ist doch alles optimal gelaufen: hat richtig viel geld gekostet und es sind ein paar nette fotos für die zeitung rausgekommen.


----------



## Felger (24. Juli 2014)

evtl kann ja wer mit aufsehen die nächsten wochen...
heut abend geklaut in Regensburg







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-187#post-12161288


----------



## matze600 (24. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die neue Blueline? Ich finde die hat einige Ecken und Kanten... und auch 2-3 Dinger die durchaus gefährlich werden könnten, wenn man da mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit ankommt. An 1-2 Stellen zielt man direkt auf Bäume ab, an einer weiteren Stelle landet man rechts im Hang wenn man nicht schon vorher bremst. Der Gegenanstieg am Anfang ist auch relativ nervig. Ich habe bisher auch keinen gesehen, der die kleinen Sprüngen richtig getroffen hat bzw. in der geplanten Landung aufgekommen ist. Von der Idee her ist eine Abfahrt wie die Flowline am Geißkopf ja super, aber irgendwie wurde die einfach nicht richtig umgesetzt..


Ja, das gleiche habe ich mir am Wochenende auch gedacht...


----------



## iceis (15. August 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr die neue Blueline? Ich finde die hat einige Ecken und Kanten... und auch 2-3 Dinger die durchaus gefährlich werden könnten, wenn man da mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit ankommt. An 1-2 Stellen zielt man direkt auf Bäume ab, an einer weiteren Stelle landet man rechts im Hang wenn man nicht schon vorher bremst. Der Gegenanstieg am Anfang ist auch relativ nervig. Ich habe bisher auch keinen gesehen, der die kleinen Sprüngen richtig getroffen hat bzw. in der geplanten Landung aufgekommen ist. Von der Idee her ist eine Abfahrt wie die Flowline am Geißkopf ja super, aber irgendwie wurde die einfach nicht richtig umgesetzt..



die neue Blueline ist unterste Schublade...da war die alte (in ihrer schlechtesten Verfassung) um Welten besser...



_arGh_ schrieb:


> ja ist doch alles optimal gelaufen: hat richtig viel geld gekostet und es sind ein paar nette fotos für die zeitung rausgekommen.



GANZ GENAU!


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Hallo Osternohler 

Ich stehe heute mit meinem Foto zur Wahl des "Bild des Tages" und würde mich über einen Stern freuen, sofern es gefällt.

Hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196

LG 
Meike


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Oktober 2014)

..geht auch mit 120mm FW  - aber bissl blöd kommst da schon vor neben die ganzen Freerider und DH-Bikes.

60km sind wie viele Auf- und Abfahrten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (12. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir hier jemand sagen wer heute 12.10.2014 im Park Fotografiert hat und ob man die
Bilder wo anschauen kann ??

Gruß
Psy


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand wer heut nachmittags Bilder gemacht hat?


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> ..geht auch mit 120mm FW  - aber bissl blöd kommst da schon vor neben die ganzen Freerider und DH-Bikes



Echt so schlimm? Ich wollte auch mal vorbeischauen. Zum Glück habe ich vorn 150mm...


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2014)

Ach man wird immer belächelt wenn man nciht mit der Masse schwimmt. Wenn du es technisch drauf hast, fahr einfach mit was du willst und schei$$ auf die anderen.


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

Für die Blueline sollte es doch reichen... ???


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2014)

Nicht nur die Blueline. Damit kannst du die Freeride auf alle fälle runter fahren. Fährst die oberen Anlieger, dann den RollerCoaster, dann runter zum Kroko (entweder mitte oder rechts) Dann bist eh schon fast unten an der Dirtline. Danach kannst entweder die ganzen Anlieger fahren oder sogar auf der Dropseite den einen oder anderen Kicker am Ende fahren. Wo andere drüberbügeln können, musst du einfach etwas langsamer, dafür technischer fahren. 
Lass dir nicht erzählen, das wär nichts für Onohe. Da fahren Leute mit Hardtails und 120mm die DH runter. Ist halt technischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Blueline. Damit kannst du die Freeride auf alle fälle runter fahren. Fährst die oberen Anlieger, dann den RollerCoaster, dann runter zum Kroko (entweder mitte oder rechts) Dann bist eh schon fast unten an der Dirtline. Danach kannst entweder die ganzen Anlieger fahren oder sogar auf der Dropseite den einen oder anderen Kicker am Ende fahren. Wo andere drüberbügeln können, musst du einfach etwas langsamer, dafür technischer fahren.
> Lass dir nicht erzählen, das wär nichts für Onohe. Da fahren Leute mit Hardtails und 120mm die DH runter. Ist halt technischer.


 
Danke für deine Zusprüche... Schließlich gibt es Leute, die Fahren mit so einem Setup auch Sachen wie das Megavalanche, ... Dann sollte es in Osternohe auch passen ;-).
Ich bin schon in Saalbach mit nem 26er Leihbike runtergedüst... unter da ist meine aktuelle Kiste um längen besser.


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2014)

Joa...du darfst halt nicht vergessen, dass dein Bike unter dir sicher scheppern und krachen wird (Kette, FAhrwerk etc). Da sind die 1fach Freerider und DHler mit ihrem fetten Fahrwerk einfach noch nen Tick komfortabler. Aber wie ich schon sagte, Wo die andern ungehobelt herunter/rüber springen können, mußt du halt einfach langsamer machen. Aber sonst seh ich keinen Grund warum du mit deinem Bike nicht auch in Osternohe fahren könntest. 
Kleiner Tip am Rande, wenn du da ne Variostütze dran hast, würd ich die vielleicht entweder ausbauen oder mit nem Schlauch schützen. Der Schlepplifthaken wird an der Sattelstütze eingehängt. Das wäre unschön an dem Koblen die Riefen reinzuhauen.


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

Ah, danke für den Tipp mit der Sattelstütze. Ja, ist ne Variostütze... Ist das für den Bikebetrieb nen extra Haken oder ist das der normale schwarze Anker?


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist der normale Bügel. Ich würde noch auf die Klemme aufpassen. Ich drehe meine für den Park immer um 180°, damit der Hebel nach vorne zeigt und nicht verbogen wird.
Ansonsten kannst du dort mit jedem Rad fahren. Bin mit meinem 301er dort auch alles gefahren...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein normaler Bügel für zwei Skifahrer - Reverb etc lieber abbauen.

Gefahren bin ich alle Strecken, meine Begleiter auf dem Glory, ich mit dem 120mm AMR, nur große Kicker, Gaps und Drops hab ich ausgelassen.
Kette musst ich paarmal wieder drauftreten, ich hab aber halt nichtmal ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk.

Geht super, schaut wie gesagt nur lustig aus mit 120mm und 2,25 NN


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Geht super, schaut wie gesagt nur lustig aus mit 120mm und 2,25 NN


 
Hinten 120, vorn 150, gedämpftes Schaltwerk und 2.35.. dann siehts wenigstens nicht lustig aus 

Hmm... doof. Gerade die normale Sattelstütze verkauft. Aber das muss doch auch zerstörungsfrei mit dem Bügel möglich sein.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Oktober 2014)

Dreh das Kabel/den Kabel-Anschlag nach vorne, zumindest bei der Reverb wird das Kabel/der Zug sonst abgerissen. Oder halt mit einem Stück Schlauch/Gummi die Rückseite der Stütze schützen.

Lenker auch gleich, genau @pndrev


----------



## pndrev (29. Oktober 2014)

Stück alten Schlauch oder Mantel drumbinden. Kannst du am Lenker rechts auch gleich machen, da schlägt die Stange vom Lift immer auf.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2014)

Den sattel ein stück draußen lassen, dann ist die stange vom lift reichlich weit vom lenker weg.


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist denn der Einhakpunkt vom Betreiber so vorgeschrieben? Ich habe eine Thomson Elite Dropper. Die ist eventuell noch empfindlicher als die Reverb.
Geht es nicht auch anders, in dem man sich den Anker unter den Arm klemmt, oder ähnlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Da reißt es dir bergauf den Arm aus...


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie habe ich nun schon keinen Bock mehr auf Osternohe... Wenn ich mir dabei die Sattelstütze ruiniere, dann fahre ich lieber zum Ochsenkopf oder gleich in die richtigen Berge... Schade, für eine schnelle Runde wäre es von Nürnberg aus gut gewesen.


----------



## derwaaal (29. Oktober 2014)

Acidray schrieb:


> Geht es nicht auch anders, in dem man sich den Anker unter den Arm klemmt, oder ähnlich?


Ich bin mal am Gaiskopf 2/3 der Strecke mit dem Bügel in der Kniekehle gefahren, das war nicht schön und das möchte ich nicht wiederholen.
Am Arm stelle ich mir es nochmal schöner vor ... Also probier es lieber nicht aus


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ich bin mal am Gaiskopf 2/3 der Strecke mit dem Bügel in der Kniekehle gefahren, das war nicht schön und das möchte ich nicht wiederholen.
> Am Arm stelle ich mir es nochmal schöner vor ... Also probier es lieber nicht aus


 
Ja, ich kenne das Problem als Snowboarder... das seitliche Oberschenkelgedrücke ist auch nicht wirklich sehr angenehm. Beim Snowboarden suche ich mir aber auch Skigebiete aus, bei denen ich auf Schlepper verzichten kann. Beim Bikepark wird es dann eben auch so sein. Vor allem, wenn ich für den Lift auch noch Geld bezahle. Dann sollte die Schleppvorrichtung schon optimal fürs Bike passen.

Aber nochmal: Ist es dem Liftbetreiber in Osternohe egal, wie sich der Biker einhängt?


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Kannst dir das Kabel auch um den Hals binden wenn es dich glücklich macht. Alternativ einfach auf die Tipps hier hören, es wurde alles gesagt.


----------



## ventizm (29. Oktober 2014)

Acidray schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne das Problem als Snowboarder... das seitliche Oberschenkelgedrücke ist auch nicht wirklich sehr angenehm. Beim Snowboarden suche ich mir aber auch Skigebiete aus, bei denen ich auf Schlepper verzichten kann. Beim Bikepark wird es dann eben auch so sein. Vor allem, wenn ich für den Lift auch noch Geld bezahle. Dann sollte die Schleppvorrichtung schon optimal fürs Bike passen.
> 
> Aber nochmal: Ist es dem Liftbetreiber in Osternohe egal, wie sich der Biker einhängt?


 
du kriegst das ding untern sattel gemacht. was du danach damit machst wird ihm wohl egal sein... die frage ist nur: was willst du stattdessen machen?


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kannst dir das Kabel auch um den Hals binden wenn es dich glücklich macht. Alternativ einfach auf die Tipps hier hören, es wurde alles gesagt.


 
Die Tipps sind alle gut, nur für mich nicht wirklich umsetzbar... Aber danke für das aggressive Entgegenkommen.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2014)

Acidray schrieb:


> keinen Bock mehr auf Osternohe...



Einer weniger in der warteschlange vor dem lift, danke!


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Einer weniger in der warteschlange vor dem lift, danke!



Warum wusste ich, dass dieser Kommentar früher oder später hier auftauchen musste. Konstruktive Lösungsansätze wären mir lieber. Aber was soll's es gibt leider überall diese netten Mitmenschen. Tut mir leid für den Bikepark, bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Vor 1,5 Wochen war einer mit seiner kleinen etwa 8-9(?) Jahre alten Tochter da. Er hat ihr Bike an seine Sattelstütze angebunden und sie so mit hochgezogen. Vielleicht wäre das eine Lösung für dich. Geht aber nur mit rosa Kinderbike und rosa Klamotte.


----------



## iceis (29. Oktober 2014)

Bügel einfach unterm hintern, genau wie im Skibetrieb....hinsetzen is dann halt nich mehr, aber es geht! selber schon oft gemacht.

,,|,
;-)


----------



## Acidray (29. Oktober 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> Bügel einfach unterm hintern, genau wie im Skibetrieb....hinsetzen is dann halt nich mehr, aber es geht! selber schon oft gemacht.
> 
> ,,|,
> ;-)



Danke für den Tipp... Könnte auch für mich passen. Grüße


----------



## proschinger (29. Oktober 2014)

Da kann man trotzdem sitzen bleiben. Musst halt den Arsch bisschen raus strecken  hab ich auch schon paar mal gemacht.


----------



## nullstein (2. November 2014)

Bügel unterm Hintern oder nen alten Schlauch für den einen Tag um die Stütze wickeln.
Zum Thema FW:
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein DH Bike für Onohe überdimensioniert. Es gibt dort nichts, wofür man 180mm+ braucht. Um mal in die Medienschublade zu greifen: ein AM/EN Bike reicht. Man muss damit auch nicht langsamer machen. Man muss halt aktiv fahren und nicht auf seiner 200mm Couch sitzen


----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2014)

Seh ich auch so, wobei es bei den Bremswellen auf der DH schon ordentlich rumpelt wenn man keine Doppelbrücke hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidray (3. November 2014)

Ich habe mal ne Anfängerfrage: Wie verhindert eine Doppelbrücke das Rumpeln? Ich dachte, dass die Doppelbrücke lediglich für mehr Stabilität sorgt (Material, Mechanik)...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. November 2014)

Die höhere Steifigkeit der Konstruktion hilft sehr viel bei den Bremswellen. Man merkt es aber auch im Vergleich verschiedener Singlecrowngabeln z.B. Totem vs 55er.


----------



## _arGh_ (3. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, wobei es bei den Bremswellen auf der DH schon ordentlich rumpelt wenn man keine Doppelbrücke hat.


das hat mal fast gar nix mit doppelbrücke oder nicht zu schaffen..


----------



## xTr3Me (3. November 2014)

Liegt dann wohl an mir.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. November 2014)

Was laberscht, ich fahr Tripel Gable da merkt man nichts mehr.


----------



## Flagmoe (5. November 2014)

Ich denke es liegt eher daran das ne Doppelbrückengabeln normalerweise 200mm Federweg haben und meistens ein schluckfreudigers setup haben als eine singlecrown mit 180mm die oft straffer abgestimmt sind weil weniger Federweg. Das mehr an Steifigkeit wird denke ich erst bei ähnlich straffer Abstimmung und schnellen Kurven spürbar. Wie schon von *xTr3Me *  gesagt, gibt es dann auch noch mehr oder weniger große Unterschiede der einezelnen Gabeln.
Ich hatte mal ne Totem solo air und die musste ich auf grund fehlender Endprogression schon ziemlich aufpumpen um noch die ein oder andere Reserve zu haben. Im Gegensatz dazu fahre ich jetzt ne 888 Evo Ti, die nimmt alles mit und hat ne schöne Progerssion zum Ende hin. Die höhere Steifigkeit der 888 hab ich garnicht so bemerkt, zumindest nicht in nem Park wie Osternohe.


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2014)

Wenn Euch die Bremswellen in Ono zu hart sind, fahrt mal den Wolfwiesenweg zwischen Nbg-Buchenbühl und Tennenlohe!
Da kann man jetzt fast schon Stufenfahrenüben, danke lieber Forst!


----------



## iceis (5. November 2014)

Es ging nicht darum das jemanden die Bremswellen zu hart wären sondern das es keinen Unterschied macht ob man ne Doppelbrücke fährt oder nicht...ist die Gabel scheiße abgestimmt könnte sie auch 50cm Federweg haben...
Und hätte man eine gut abgestimmte 50cm Federgabel würde es nichts daran ändern das die Strecken in Nohe saumässig schlecht beinander sind aufgrund von mangelnder oder besser gesagt nicht vorhandener Pflege...aber das interessiert hier ja kaum jemanden, genauso wenig wie den Hinweis das man das Geld für die ultra schlecht gebaute Blueline lieber in die Pflege der vorhandenen Strecken stecken hätte müssen.


----------



## der_erce (5. November 2014)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es ab einer bestimmten "Qualität" an Bremswellen völlig egal ist wie das Fahrwerk abgestimmt ist. Z.b. der Wellenteppich am Ende der Downhill nach bzw. neben dem Double.


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2014)

@iceis soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde das hier schon desöfteren thematisiert.
Aber wenn Du meinst, dass die Leute trotzdem nach Ono rennen, dann hast Du natürlich recht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (5. November 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @iceis soweit ich mich erinnere, wurde das hier schon desöfteren thematisiert.
> Aber wenn Du meinst, dass die Leute trotzdem nach Ono rennen, dann hast Du natürlich recht ...




Weiß nicht, ich bin dieses Jahr deshalb weggeblieben, dafür öfters zum Geißkopf gefahren.


----------



## iceis (5. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es ab einer bestimmten "Qualität" an Bremswellen völlig egal ist wie das Fahrwerk abgestimmt ist. Z.b. der Wellenteppich am Ende der Downhill nach bzw. neben dem Double.



also zu der Stelle kann ich nix sagen weil ich immer den double spring

ansonsten hast scho recht, wenns ultra zerbombt is machts auch nix mehr aus ob 888, fox 40, domain RC oder sonst was^^


----------



## _arGh_ (5. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es ab einer bestimmten "Qualität" an Bremswellen völlig egal ist wie das Fahrwerk abgestimmt ist. Z.b. der Wellenteppich am Ende der Downhill nach bzw. neben dem Double.


gerumpel bleibt halt gerumpel: aber wenn du bei verschiedenen abstimmungen keinen unterschied merkst, dann fährst du entweder echt zu langsam dafür (#nohate) oder bremst da dann auch zuviel drauf rum: das macht nämlich auch einen grossen unterschied.


----------



## Flagmoe (5. November 2014)

iceis schrieb:


> also zu der Stelle kann ich nix sagen weil ich immer den double spring
> 
> ansonsten hast scho recht, wenns ultra zerbombt is machts auch nix mehr aus ob 888, fox 40, domain RC oder sonst was^^



Da geb ich dir natürlich recht, wenn im Anlieger ein Fußball-großes Loch ist (wie z.B. vorm Krokodil) dann nervt das, egal mit welchem Fahrwerk.
Ich hab allerdings gedacht dass es hier auch darum ging ob es mit einer singlecrown Gabel zwangsläufig ruppiger ist als mit einer Doppelbrücke. Das ist natürlich abhängig von der Strecken bzw. dem Zustand und auch manchmal etwas vom fahrerischen Können des Piloten. 

Vielleicht sollte man die Anlieger einfach, wie auf einer BMX Strecke, betonieren... oder oben am Start nen kurzen Fahrtechnik-Kurs geben um zu vermitteln wie man bei Kurven bremst.


----------



## iceis (5. November 2014)

Von einem Fahrtechnikkurs verschwinden nur leider keine morschen Abstützungen.
Es verändern sich dadurch auch nicht die Strecken so das das Gelände so gut wie möglich ausgenutzt wird (weniger gebremst werden muss). Aber dieses Lied wurde den Betreibern schon vorgesungen (auch schon vor ca 4 Jahren).

Und die Kurve vorm Kroko ist es nicht würdig Anlieger genannt zu werden, das is einfach nen haufen Brechsand der zusammengefahren is.

Brechsand macht übrigens nur sinn wenn man ihn von Hand relativ dünn aufträgt und nass einklopft, nach dem ein Wochenende darauf gefahren wurde muss man shapen und wieder klopfen und nach dem darauffolgenden Wochenende gleich nochmal, evtl. noch ein drittes mal.

In nohe wird aber der Brechsand z.b. einfach in Anlieger gekippt und grob verteilt, das wars. (schonmal in nen anderen Park sonen rotz gesehen?....also ich nicht!)
Ich finde das fährt sich wie am Strand und es wäre klüger dann lieber den Brechsand nicht zu benutzen und nur die Anlieger zu shapen.
Natürlich ist es billiger alles mit Brechsand vollzukippen und zu behaupten "wir haben die Strecken überholt"
als die Schaufel in die Hand zu nehmen und ordentliche Radien in die Anlieger zu shapen + obendrein sie dauerhaltbarer mit nass eingearbeiteten Brechsand mit mindestens 2 mal nachshapen zu machen.

Naja...jetzt hab ich doch noch was geschrieben was im Grunde keinen Interessiert bis auf ganz wenige.


----------



## _arGh_ (5. November 2014)

ja vielleicht soll das ja der weltweit erste fatbikepark werden: entspanntes brechsanddünencruisen..


----------



## Flagmoe (5. November 2014)

"Ich finde das fährt sich wie am Strand... "


----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2014)

Yähhhh...

G.


----------



## iceis (5. November 2014)

Ja man kann drüber schmunzeln, eigentlich ist es aber traurig, vorallem weil der der den Brechsand so großzügig reinkippt schon selbst in einen anderen Park Jahrelang am Streckenbau beteiligt war...

EDIT: will aber niemanden beschuldigen, es sind nämlich mehrere Schuld, dazu gehören auch die die hintenrum viel labern aber wenns ans eingemachte geht nicht an Ort und Stelle sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWheely (11. November 2014)

Wo findet man Bilder die am Sonntag bei Sprung 9 geschossen wurden ?


----------



## FrHu (11. November 2014)

Das interessiert mich auch, wo gibt es Bilder vom Sonntag?
Danke!


----------



## der_erce (11. November 2014)

Auf der FB Seite vom Bikepark verlinken viele Fotografen ihre Bilder. Dort habt ihr eher Chance herauszufinden wer wo und was. Hier im IBC werden sie eher selten gepostet.


----------



## zuspät (12. November 2014)

die fotografen einfach mal anreden zwecks bilder, die ham ja auch meistens visitenkarten dabei  
und über ein kleines "danke" freuen die sich bestimmt auch ab und an  
ich finds immer nett wenn bilder gemacht werden, daher ein DICKES DANKE an alle die die saison da waren um fotos und videos zu machen 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cgygmuko4r6xxpj/AABR22LAwFOWLsVwevtlih6ca?dl=0

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matayo74/

http://www.fotomaniac.me/

http://www.michel.photography/


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (6. März 2015)

bei dem schlechten winter und den andeutungen auf facebook könnte es wohl sein, dass onohe dieses jahr wohl schon sehr bald aufmacht. allerdings bin ich dann da mal sehr gespannt, wie wohl der streckenzustand sein wird


----------



## iceis (7. März 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus das
die Strecken zur Eröffnung von gröberen Ästen und Laub befreit werden, mitte der Saison wird dann alles was ultra zerbombt ist ein wenig aufgefrischt indem man planlos Brechsand verstreut, das muss dann reichen bis ende der Saison.
Kurz gesagt, es wird so wie jedes Jahr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2015)

Und es is trotzdem immer noch besser als gar nix...


----------



## ride-FX (7. März 2015)

was ein totschlagargument.Genau so kommt es seit jahren. Einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Stapfn (7. März 2015)

Und es ist wie jedes Jahr das gehate hier. Dabei ist noch nicht mal offen. Wems nicht gefällt geht woanders hin. Meine Güte ....


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. März 2015)

Das gehate hier im Forum macht aber so viel Spaß
Osternohe ist halt zumindest im Frühjahr Monopolist - und somit einfach die einzige Alternative wenn man nicht auf den Lift verzichten will.


----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2015)

ride-FX schrieb:


> was ein totschlagargument.Genau so kommt es seit jahren. Einfach lächerlich.


Ja sorry,  aber was soll man auf so ein rumgenöle schon sonst sagen? Wenn's euch nicht passt,  sprecht das bei den zuständigen an, wenn die nix ändern bleibt daheim. dieses Geheule nervt halt einfach.


----------



## _arGh_ (7. März 2015)

jaja: wenn man keine ansprüche hat und auch einen acker runterfahren würde.
weil: besser als nix..


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> jaja: wenn man keine ansprüche hat und auch einen acker runterfahren würde.
> weil: besser als nix..



Was heißt Ansprüche!? Entweder man kann oder man kann halt net...auch mit Unebenheiten umgehen und seinen Spaß dabei haben 
Net nörglen, sondern an der Technik arbeiten. Ist ansich wie mit Fishermans Friend 

G.


----------



## Spcialized Fan (7. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was heißt Ansprüche!? Entweder man kann oder man kann halt net...auch mit Unebenheiten umgehen und seinen Spaß dabei haben
> Net nörglen, sondern an der Technik arbeiten. Ist ansich wie mit Fishermans Friend
> 
> G.


sprichst du jetzt von den wohlgeformten unebenheiten dieser brechsandkonstruktionen?
die ganzen technischen anspruchsvollen passagen wurden mit brechsand zu ner bmx bahn umgebaut, evt. wurden auch manchmal lose steine dazu geschüttet - sehr technisch 

ich für meinen teil würde gerne mein mountainbike dazu nutzen für was es gemacht ist: auf naturbelassenen strecken herumfahren.
ich glaub kein einer der schon länger fährt regt sich auf über unebenheiten.
die ganzen holzkonstruktion haben kaum anspruch - sind dafür aber maximal gefährlich: ich mein man hat danach anscheindend das gefühl was geschafft zu haben!

Aber immerhin sind die bratwürste super lecker


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2015)

Spcialized Fan schrieb:


> sprichst du jetzt von den wohlgeformten unebenheiten dieser brechsandkonstruktionen?
> die ganzen technischen anspruchsvollen passagen wurden mit brechsand zu ner bmx bahn umgebaut, evt. wurden auch manchmal lose steine dazu geschüttet - sehr technisch
> 
> ich für meinen teil würde gerne mein mountainbike dazu nutzen für was es gemacht ist: auf naturbelassenen strecken herumfahren.
> ...



Wenn die Bratwürste passen und es einen Kaffee gibt, dann gibts auch nix zu nörgeln 

Es gibt einen Lift der einen hochkart, top. Was man daraus macht um bergab Spaß zu haben, liegt an einem selber. 
Driften auf losen Steinen über beide Räder, ohne zu bremsen, mach auch Spaß. Man kann dort alles machen was auf öffentlichen Wanderwegen nicht gerne gesehen wird.
Ist eine Kurve nicht schön gebaut, dann lern dir einen Fahrstil an das sie mit Flow zu fahren ist.
Ist was zu gefährlich, dann fahr es so das es nicht mehr gefährlich ist...wobei ich auch Dabbblgegener bin 

Aber wie gesagt, Hauptsache es gibt nen Kaffee dort.
Glaub muß auch mal wieder vorbeischauen und schaun ob ich Müll rede...schreibe 

G.


----------



## ride-FX (7. März 2015)

Und darauf kommt es doch an.

Ich bin dafür dass noch ebenere Strecken fuer Anfänger gebaut werden, weil das passt zu 90% der Kundschaft besser als die schlechte dh Strecke. Dann brauchts auch keine Pflege. Einfach brechsand drüber kippen alle 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (7. März 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> jaja: wenn man keine ansprüche hat und auch einen acker runterfahren würde.
> weil: besser als nix..


obacht, ich hab noch eine Killer Phrase :
Es zwingt euch doch keiner? 

Ist übrigens ernst gemeint,  ich mach das auf der mx Strecke in Pegnitz so. Statt ärgern und schimpfen lieber ne runde was ordentliches machen...


----------



## xTr3Me (7. März 2015)

Osternohe macht ja schon verdammt viel Spaß und ich freue mich wieder auf die Eröffnung. Aber ich kann auch die Nörgler verstehen. Aus der "Blueline" und der "DH" könnte man nämlich noch sehr viel mehr rausholen, wenn man es nur richtig macht. Aktuell macht mir nur die Freeridestrecke über 9er und Kroko Spaß und den Rest fahr ich maximal 2-3 mal pro Tag/Nachmittag an.

Ich denke Osternohe hat auch einfach ein finanzielles Problem. Die drei neuen Strecken in Schöneck haben ne Million verschlungen, da hat der Staat auch kräftig Geld dazu gegeben. Keine Ahnung ob es so eine Förderung auch für Osternohe geben könnte oder schon gab? So wie die Blueline letztes Jahr Stück für Stück versaut wurde wird das jedenfalls nichts, auch mit viel gutem Willen...


----------



## Stapfn (7. März 2015)

Na da hab ich wieder was losgetreten


----------



## xTr3Me (7. März 2015)

Letztendlich fahren wir doch eh wieder dort und Spaß werden wir (trotzdem) haben ;-)


----------



## biker-wug (7. März 2015)

Osternohe macht Spaß, obwohl mir persönlich noch ein paar "leichtere" Anfängertauglichere Sprünge lieber wären, aber man kann nicht alles haben.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, die Jungs holen viel aus dem Hügel raus und versuchen ihr bestes.


----------



## iceis (7. März 2015)

Also das hier über Nörgler genörgelt wird ist schon lustig, würde niemand jemals etwas gesagt haben (und zwar in erster Linie den Betreibern ins Gesicht) dann wären viele Anlieger und Abschnitte nicht das was sie heute sind!
Genauer gesagt es wären viele Kurven und Abschnitte erst garnicht vorhanden!

Wenn man also ehrlich ist dann sollten sich die Anspruchslosen denen ein Acker + Lift ausreicht sich bei unser eins bedanken.

Gut gebaute Strecken = weniger zerbombt + weniger Bremswellen = weniger Arbeit an Strecken (Geld gespart) + mehr Spaß am fahren
Resultat am Ende der Geschichte -> man hat einen gut besuchten Park wo sich die Anfänger durch gut gebaute Strecken noch besser rantasten können und die Könner noch höhere Ansprüche an sich stellen können als nur die Fahrtechnik durch schlecht gebaute Abschnitte zu verbessern.

Es würde also jeder was davon haben, aber wenn Nörgler gegen Nörgler sind und selbst meinen das alles gut ist so wie es ist dann wird natürlich nix draus und alles wird immer so bleiben wie es war.
Das diese Nörglers Nörgler Ansprüche an Räder mit Twintube Dämpfern mit 15 kg haben aber keine Ansprüche an gute Strecken, tja dazu fällt mir garnix ein ;-)


----------



## Spcialized Fan (8. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn die Bratwürste passen und es einen Kaffee gibt, dann gibts auch nix zu nörgeln
> Driften auf losen Steinen über beide Räder, ohne zu bremsen, mach auch Spaß. ...
> Ist eine Kurve nicht schön gebaut, dann lern dir einen Fahrstil an das sie mit Flow zu fahren ist.
> Ist was zu gefährlich, dann fahr es so das es nicht mehr gefährlich ist...


klar das macht solange spaß bis das unterrohr richtig zerdellt ist...

mich würde einfach mal interessieren wie einer von euch antinörglern denkt, wenn ihm plötzlich auf der suche nach dem flow der anlieger unter den füßen wegbricht - da bringt einem der beste fahrstil nichts, wenn quasi keine abstützung vorhanden ist!
die rostigen nägel die von einer anderen nicht mehr tragfähigen abstützung abstanden waren auch gut - ich mein ist ja unwahrscheinlich dass mal einer aus dem anlieger herausfliegt
das alles sind kleine großen arbeiten - hier verlangt ja keiner was unmögliches


----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. März 2015)

haha seit 2007 geht der Park vor die Hunde und die Betreiber sind einfach nur Beratungsresistent. Lol wer da hinfährt ist selber schuld.


----------



## pndrev (9. März 2015)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> haha seit 2007 geht der Park vor die Hunde und die Betreiber sind einfach nur Beratungsresistent. Lol wer da hinfährt ist selber schuld.



Konsequenterweise hab ich's letztes Jahr gelassen und werde es auch dieses Jahr nicht machen. Die Blueline war ein schöner "Naturtrail", bis alles interessante (technische, aber auch für Anfänger oder kleinere Bikes machbare) umgebaut wurde. Schade eigentlich, ist nur 30 Minuten von meinem Büro weg. Fahr ich halt ne Stunde weiter zum Geisskopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2015)

Wenn der Park mal wieder 2-3 Wochen geöffnet hat, könnten wir hier ja mal eine Liste an konkreten (!) Verbesserungsvorschlägen zusammenstellen und diese den Betreibern zusenden. Vielleicht würde das ja etwas an der Situation ändern, so hätte man es wenigstens versucht und anschließend darf man auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen nörgeln


----------



## _arGh_ (9. März 2015)

das wurde bisher jedes jahr von den "nörglern" hier gemacht: kannste dir sparen.

wenn, dann müssten die leute sich direkt jedes mal vor ort an der kasse beschweren.


----------



## iceis (9. März 2015)

@xTr3Me 
argh hat recht, die meisten Leute würden nicht glauben wie oft mit den Betreibern schon diskutiert wurde.
Und deine Liste kannst vergessen, um die Liste abzuarbeiten müsste man ja praktisch den halben (eher den ganzen) Park erneuern.
Das musst du mal versuchen den Betreibern einzutrichtern das man kein Geld mehr für irgendwelche sauteueren Holzwallrides ausgeben sollte und dafür das ganze Geld in Pflege und Wiederaufarbeitung stecken müsste damit der ganze Hang überhaupt mal anbietbar wird.

Ich kann hier mit gutem Gewissen dampf ablassen weil ich hab schon Hand angelegt für kein Geld unter der Woche bei guten Wetter wo ich auch hätte touren fahren können.

Mich sieht dort auf alle Fälle keiner mehr, ich habs im guten lange genug versucht.

Ach und wenn jemand der Meinung ist das ich im Unrecht bin, ich hab mir die Blasen an den Händen nicht nur für mich beim shapen geholt ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2015)

Alles klar, ich wusste nicht, dass hier schon so viel gemacht wurde. Bin aber auch erst seit letztem Jahr in Osternohe unterwegs. Finde es irgendwie schade, da doch viel Potential verschenkt wird. Der Wallride ist finde ich ganz geil, aber ich muss dir zustimmen, dass es wichtigere Baustellen gegeben hätte.


----------



## _arGh_ (10. März 2015)

der wallride ist ja ganz nett: die ausfahrt aus demselbigen allerdings nicht, die war anfangs unanbietbar gefährlich, nach beschwerden und diskussionen ist sie inzw. zumindest einigermassen sicher.

das grösste problem an dem teil ist allerdings, dass er ausgerechnet direkt über einen echt annehmbaren teil der freeridestrecke gebaut und die komplette anfahrt dann auch noch zu einem brechsandkasten verunstaltet wurde. was aber ja nur konsequent war, da ja auch der teil davor schon aufgrund der angeblichen unanbietbarkeit (ganz nettes gerumpel für ein parkbike) mit brechsand plan gemacht wurde.


----------



## pndrev (10. März 2015)

Die Brechsandaktion war sowas von unnötig, vor allem haben die Anlieger (anfangs?) vom Kurvenradius her nicht zueinander gepasst. Der Ausgang vom Wallride war in der Originalversion schlicht dämlich und sackgefährlich... Da hätte man so viel andere Stellen gehabt zum Ausbessern (den bestehenden "Wallride" in der Anfahrt zum Kroko, die losen Bretter auf dem Holz-Pumptrack bei den Tables, Abstützungen auf der Blueline, etc...

Wurde aber alles diskutiert, habe da selber auch schon Freitag abend unten am Cafe gesessen und zugehört wie Gruppen versucht haben, dass dem Betreiber zu vermitteln. War mir irgendwann zu doof als ich gemerkt habe, dass der blockt, bin dann noch den Tag zuende gefahren und war seitdem nicht mehr dort. Vermisse es auch nicht, zumal kaum noch Infos kommen, was dort gebaut oder ausgebessert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2015)

@_arGh_ Mit der Wallride Ausfahrt meinst du den "Holzhügel" danach? Den fahr ich ja ganz gerne. Schon Druck aus der Wall mitnehmen und dann kann man ganz gut abziehen. Das Problem ist halt, dass man unbedingt nach links springen muss. Das ist wahrscheinlich das Gefährliche das du meinst.

Der Teil vor dem Kroko wurde meiner Meinung nach komplett versaut. Der Table ist total schlimm, kickt wie sau und ist einfach unsinnig gebaut. Die Kurven die danach kommen sind eh eine Katastrophe. Da fand ich den Wurzelteppich davor noch besser. Der war zwar auch nervig, aber wenigstens war ein gewisser Anspruch da, der dann doch Spaß gemacht hat. An der Stelle sieht man auch ganz schön, dass der Brechsand einfach ungeeignet ist.

Finde es irgendwie traurig zu erfahren, dass mit den Betreibern schon viel geredet wurde und trotzdem nichts passiert ist..


----------



## Spcialized Fan (10. März 2015)

Ja genau der Holzhügel war gemeint... nur damals ist man einfach in ein Loch gesprungen, wenn man intuitiv den Streckenverlauf folgt. Ich war damals einer der ersten der den fertigen Holzwallride gefahren ist und hab das Problem gleich mal erklärt, dass die Stelle sau gefährlich ist, nachdem ich gefragt wurde wie gut mir das Teil gefällt... jedoch wurde die Stelle erst Wochen später aufgefüllt (und ich hab einige Unfälle / bzw.  auch sehr sehr grenzwertige Situationen da gesehen)!

Und die sich damals unter dem Wallride befand war einfach nur cool


----------



## iceis (10. März 2015)

Größtes Problem = Die Betreiber sind keine Radfahrer
Dadurch resultieren halt alle weiteren Probleme

1. Geld war (oder ist) da...aber es wurde nicht in die Pflege gesteckt.
Logisch, da erwarte ich natürlich nicht das man immer neue Hindernisse oder Abschnitte bekommt und gleichzeitig alles andere super gepflegt ist.

2. Wenn man kein Radfahrer ist erkennt man die meisten eigentlichen Probleme erst garnicht.
Ist ja auch verständlich, ich kann als (jetzt ehemaliger) Stammgast auch nur in Ruhe den Betreibern erklären wie meine Sicht auf die Dinge ist und was ich und etliche Biker hier und da machen würden bevor was neues gebaut wird.

3. Wenn man kein Radfahrer ist und einen Bikepark betreibt sollte es ja eigentlich so sein das sich die Betreiber an Radfahrer wenden wie man etwas machen sollte und nicht einfach blindlinks teuer bezahlte Streckenbauer beauftragen die nur kommen um zu bauen aber nicht um das dann auch auf dauer zu fahren.

Das beste wäre wenn jemand mit meiner Sicht und viel Geld daherkommen würde und einfach den ganzen Park kauft.
Da würden sich die Leute sich nicht mehr einkriegen vor lauter Flow und gut gebauten gut gepflegten Strecken wo sie ihr teures Material hinunter bewegen.

Naja Träumen darf man ja


----------



## iceis (10. März 2015)

Ach und das mit dem Holzwallride mit diesem wirklich gefährlichen Ausgang der ja auch nur beseitigt wurde weil darauf lautstark hingewiesen wurde, der wurde ja auch von Streckenbauern gebaut die richtig Geld kosten...
Mal ehrlich Leute, etwas zu bauen das vielleicht 80% geil ist und an einer Stelle dann saugefährlich, das kann einer der nicht offiziell Streckenbauer ist auch locker...


----------



## xTr3Me (11. März 2015)

Ich denke das größte Problem ist, dass es keine regelmäßige Streckenpflege gibt. Aber was will man machen.. letztendlich bleibt nur die weitere Fahrt zum GK oder dieses Jahr evtl Schöneck. Da könnte es dieses Jahr theoretisch sehr gut werden. Mal abwarten..


----------



## zuspät (11. März 2015)

da stimm ich iceis zu, ohne selbst zu fahren ists eben schwer sich einbild über die strecken zu machen. allerdings versteh ich auch die betreiber, durch die brechsandaktion hofft man eben ein breiteres publikum ansprechen zu können, was wiederum umsatz bringt. was ich nicht versteh, warum man einige stellen so versaut hat und auch so wenig werbung macht, m.m. könnte man aus dem park mehr machen allein scho durch mehr infos und aufklärung bei fb oder hier im forum.
leider scheinen die betreiber in onohe und am oko etwas störrisch zu sein, daher schiel ich auch schon bisschen nach schöneck...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2015)

Schöneck ist definitiv die bessere Wahl, wenn da nicht dieser elendig langsame Lift wäre.
Der war in den früheren Jahren schon ne absolute Spaßbremse und wird dieses Jahr sicher vollkommen überlastet sein, wenn sich die Menschen durch den Umbau des parks vermehren.


----------



## ride-FX (12. März 2015)

dafür halt ein 4er sessel, da kann man wenigstens entspanne. 15 min hat er damals gebraucht... aber evtl. lassen die den ja mal schneller laufen?


----------



## der_erce (12. März 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schöneck ist definitiv die bessere Wahl, wenn da nicht dieser elendig langsame Lift wäre.
> Der war in den früheren Jahren schon ne absolute Spaßbremse und wird dieses Jahr sicher vollkommen überlastet sein, wenn sich die Menschen durch den Umbau des parks vermehren.


Du warst doch noch nie in Osternohe oder?


----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2015)

Schöneck is aba net so ruppig wie Ono, Oko oder teilweise GK, oder?
Da taugt doch auch n Enduro, mit dem man bequem hochpedalieren kann ... vllt sogar schneller als der Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2015)

Nach bisherigem Kenntnisstand soll er wohl nicht schneller laufen, aber mal abwarten wie es sich tatsächlich verhält. Beim letzten DH Rennen war er so langsam und hielt zeitweile mehrfach an, dass einige mit Hochschieben schneller waren


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Du warst doch noch nie in Osternohe oder?


 
Doch 1 mal


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2015)

> dafür halt ein 4er sessel, da kann man wenigstens entspanne. 15 min hat er damals gebraucht... aber evtl. lassen die den ja mal schneller laufen?



Eben  Wer sich net entspannen will, 130Hms müßten in de 15min auch ohne Lift gehen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nach bisherigem Kenntnisstand soll er wohl nicht schneller laufen, aber mal abwarten wie es sich tatsächlich verhält. Beim letzten DH Rennen war er so langsam und hielt zeitweile mehrfach an, dass einige mit Hochschieben schneller waren



Wenn  sogar hochschieben schneller ging, dann würd ich mich aber auch net entspannen 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben  Wer sich net entspannen will, 130Hms müßten in de 15min auch ohne Lift gehen
> 
> G.



12 minuten mit dem uzzi von damals. der eman machts locker unter 10 min. mit nem dh'ler.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> 12 minuten mit dem uzzi von damals. der eman machts locker unter 10 min. mit nem dh'ler.



Jetzt wo er Carbon fährt, dann locker in 5min  Evtl kann man dann ja den Lift zum Runterfahren nehmen 

G.


----------



## MrWheely (14. März 2015)

War heute schon jemand dort?
Wie ist der Zustand der Strecken ?


----------



## _arGh_ (15. März 2015)

wie vorhergesagt: laub weg, dafür sand hin. sonst wurde gar nichts gemacht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. März 2015)

wie jedes jahr halt haha so opferlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (16. März 2015)

Oh welch Überraschung...
es wurde nicht wie von mir vorhergesagt mitte der Saison sondern schon jetzt planlos Sand verstreut, dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um den Brechsand den ich selbst schon verarbeitet habe sondern um so eine Art Sand für den Sandkasten für Kinder.

Ich hatte hier schonmal erklärt wie man Brechsand richtig verarbeitet und dazu gehört viel viel mehr als einfach nur alles auf den Strecken zu verteilen. Die Betreiber wissen das oder zumindest einer von ihnen sollte das wissen (es wurde einem Betreiber nämlich vom Streckenbauer erklärt und ich stand da daneben als das geschah!)

Es wurde nun also wiederholt planlos Sand verstreut und obendrein auch noch der falsche. Bravo Bravo...

hier ein Blick auf das wohl niemals endende Grauen
(Bilder sind nicht von mir - ich habe meine Quellen - ich hatte gesagt mich sieht dort keiner mehr und das gilt natürlich und jetzt erst recht)


----------



## iceis (16. März 2015)

Da wird sich auch nicht viel Sand festfahren (was wohl der der das gemacht hat denkt), es wird wenn es regnet das meiste weggespühlt und das was übrig bleibt bleibt quasi als Rollsplitt für Biker.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2015)

Vielleicht stellen sie auf Fatbikestrecken um, also voll im Trend 

G.


----------



## der_erce (16. März 2015)

Das ist echt übel 




iceis schrieb:


> Oh welch Überraschung...
> es wurde nicht wie von mir vorhergesagt mitte der Saison sondern schon jetzt planlos Sand verstreut, dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um den Brechsand den ich selbst schon verarbeitet habe sondern um so eine Art Sand für den Sandkasten für Kinder.
> 
> Ich hatte hier schonmal erklärt wie man Brechsand richtig verarbeitet und dazu gehört viel viel mehr als einfach nur alles auf den Strecken zu verteilen. Die Betreiber wissen das oder zumindest einer von ihnen sollte das wissen (es wurde einem Betreiber nämlich vom Streckenbauer erklärt und ich stand da daneben als das geschah!)
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2015)

Schaut echt super aus.


----------



## pndrev (16. März 2015)

Das ist die erste "Brechsandpiste" auf der ich Fußabdrücke sehe... Wird's dieses Jahr halt auch wieder nur Geisskopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (16. März 2015)

Da bleibst du bei jedem Absprung stecken...Oder es bremst so das es nich mehr zur Ladung reicht...


----------



## ventizm (16. März 2015)

und das putzen erst.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (16. März 2015)

Ich möchte nicht wissen was die Beschneiung, gekostet hat.
Hier steht was von  35 000 € pro beschneitem Pistenkilometer (http://www.deutscherskiverband.de/ueber_uns_umwelt_fragen_techn_de.print).

Warum wird dann bitte so wenig in die Trails investiert.
Und was soll der scheiß mit dem Sand, hat die kommune ihren alten Sandkasten Sand günstig abgegeben?.

Ich hoff die DH bleibt auch diese Jahr vom Sand verschont.


----------



## iceis (16. März 2015)

Ich hab die Info das die DH komplett von irgendwelchen Arbeiten verschont wurde, also kein Sand und auch keine Ausbesserungen und auch keine Äste oder Laub entfernt.


----------



## toastbrot51 (16. März 2015)

Ach du scheiße  da bleibt ja inzwischen echt nur noch Geisskopf oder halt Tiergarten. Schade... Fands bisher eigentlich ganz schön


----------



## iceis (16. März 2015)

Wichtig ist es das JETZT alle die nicht zufrieden sind auch mal vor Ort im Bikepark Osternohe oder mindestens per e-mail ihre Meinung äußern
(denke Facebook oder hier das Forum nehmen die nicht ernst).

Wenn ihr JETZT nichts sagt dann werden die Strecken in Zukunft noch schlechter sein als sie es ohnehin schon sind.
Und wenn nichts passieren sollte obwohl ihr was gesagt habt dann habt ihr (so wie auch ich) es wenigstens versucht.

*Der einzige Park in der Gegend muss es euch doch wert sein?!
*
Mir war er es wert und das was ich hier mache ist quasi der allerletzte Versuch, wie bekannt habe ich ja schon alles den Betreibern persönlich gesagt was mir nicht passt und habe auch schon oft genug die Schaufel geschwungen.

Jetzt seid ihr am Zug!


----------



## FeliXtreme (17. März 2015)

*Beschwerdeadresse:*

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=2&Itemid=54

oder

[email protected]


----------



## rebirth (17. März 2015)

hauptsach den preis angehoben  passt doch!


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2015)

Die ham ja auch den teuren Sand genommen ...


----------



## Mürre (17. März 2015)

Wurde bei einem Spielplatz in der Nähe der Diebstahl schon des ganzen Sandes gemeldet?!?! Was bitte soll das Aufschütten mit dem Sand denn, ein Regen und es ist weg......Ich denke, dass einige Bikepark Betreiber in Deutschland wohl zu faul geworden sind die Strecken mal auszubessern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (18. März 2015)

mMn gehts denen da nicht ums biken/parkfahren: solange die kasse stimmt, sind denen die strecken egal.

das lächerliche ist ja nur, dass sie andererseits dann das geld für so grandiose neuanschaffungen wie diese sandpiste blueline rausschmeissen und damit dann noch die einigermassen vorzeigbaren, alten streckenteile überbauen.


----------



## Bikewurst (18. März 2015)




----------



## didi.H (19. März 2015)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was dazu schreiben.
Ich bin Didi Händel ich habe 10 Jahre am Geißkopf die Strecken gebaut und gewartet.
1. zu diesem Gregor. Der hatte 2mal die Gelegenheit mitzumachen und sich mit einzubringen. Er hatt sich bei der Arbeit nur  auf den Rechen gestützt und nichts gemacht außer großer Reden schwingen und 5m Strecke. Und obendrein die Aktion mit der Saisonkarte. Am Geisskopf hättest du Hausverbot auf Lebenszeit. Also Was willst du?

2. Ich kann sehr wohl Brechsand von Kindergarten Sand unterscheiden und dieser Sand bindet sehr wohl ab und härtet aus(siehe blueline)
   Am Geißkopf sind die Strecken auch weich und tief zum Saisonanfang, denn man kann den Brechsand mit der Rüttelplatte nur an der Oberfäche verdichten. Der Rest wird nur druch Fahren und Regen fest. Der Hintergrund hinter der Sandaktion war die Strecken und Landungen so zu machen, dass sie auch bei Regen befahren werden können, denn der Boden in ONO ist ja bei Regen von den meisten nicht zu befahren.
Langfristig soll die Ampel auf der Webseite verschwinden und der Park bei jedem Wetter geöffnet bleiben.


So jetzt muss ich meine Kinder in die Schule bringen. Der 2. Teil folgt um nach 8.


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2015)




----------



## didi.H (19. März 2015)

So jetzt geht es weiter.
3. Ich muss zugeben, das neue stück vor dem Kroko ist anfänglich nicht so geworden wie geplant. Wir waren im Zeitdruck, denn wir hatten nur Mo-Do Zeit. Wir haben angefangen zu bauen und die Erde die das Fuhrunternehmen brachte wurde immer schlechter und irgendwann war es so schlecht, das man es nicht mehr formen konnte. Wir mussten aber die Zufahrt zum Kroko irgendwie frei bekommen. Zum Saisonanfang haben wir gute Erde besorgt und noch einmal nachgebessert. Wer aber schreibt der Table sei scheiße und kickt, der hat keinen Plan, denn der Absprung war extrem lang und ganz flach, der kann nicht kicken. Ich habe mir die Bilder auf dem Profil von dem angeschaut, der das geschrieben hat und festgestellt, der hockt beim Sprung wie ein Kackfrosch auf dem Rad, so kann man nicht springen. Ein Tipp von mir: www.*reneschmidt*.eu der kann dir helfen.   ; )

4. Und nun noch was allgemeines. wir sind ein kleiner Bikepark, wir können nicht mit den Großen ( Leogang, Geiß, usw.) mithalten, wir haben unser Geschäft in der Vor- und Nachsaison, denn wir sind flexibler und können schneller auf das  Wetter reagieren. Und wie ist es im Frühjahr und im Herbst? Nass! Also hilft es uns nicht wirklich weiter, wenn die Ampel immer auf rot steht. Wir brauchen Strecken die von möglichst viele bei Nässe befahren werden können. Somit wird bei 2 Strecken euer verhasster Brechsand zum Einsatz kommen. Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Ohren wackeln. Es gibt noch genügend naturbelassene Wurzelstücke im Bikepark, z.B. zwischen dem Wallride und dem neuen Sandstück, oder die Rote neben der Freeride auf der 2. Wiese usw.. Ich kann euch aber beruhigen: Der Plan ist eine neue naturbelassene Freeridestrecke ähnlich wie am Geiß. 

5. Die Downhillstrecke wurde nur vom Laub befreit, weil wir in der Osterwoche den Wiesensprung und die Anlieger darunter, den Bachsprung und den Zielsprung mit dem darunter Anlieger umbauen. Wenn sich jemand sinnvoll mit einbringen, mitgestallten und mitbauen will, ist er herzlich eingeladen. Aber es wir sehr anstrengend werden. Bitte nicht nur labern sondern richtig mit anpacken. Jederzeit gerne.

6.Dann habe ich noch gelesen, dass der Park seit 2007 immer schlechter wird. So ein schmarn, wer das schreibt hat keine Ahnung, was 20cm am Anfang da verzapft haben war grob fahrlässig, schlecht gebaut und mehr Hometrail als Bikepark. Die Besucherzahlen, die Meinung von 90+% der Besucher und das Freeridemagazin geben uns recht.



Wer wirklich ernsthaft mit verbessern will, der kann sich sehr gerne bei mir melden. FB, PN oder einfach ansprechen.
Danke.
Gruß.
Didi


----------



## Jojo10 (19. März 2015)

Hallo Didi

Danke, dass du hier schreibst und versuchst ein paar Dinge gerade zu rücken.
Weil ich mit ein paar O-nohe Jungs eine wöchentliche Abendrunde im Sommer fahre, sind wir 2014 oft zum Abschluss die Blueline runter.
Ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass der verwendete Untergrund sich nicht wie typischer Brechsand verhält. Der war letztes Jahr lange "sulzig", wurde stellenweise beim ersten Regen weggewaschen und war selbst am Ende der Saison noch nicht richtig "fest".
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gedacht war. Habt ihr den Brechsand absichtlich so gemacht, damit Wasser versickern kann, oder so?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2015)

Ich kann zur aktuellen Situation nicht viel sagen, da ich noch nicht dort war. Ich finde es auch grundsätzlich schön, wenn sich ENDLICH mal jemand offiziell? zu dem Thema meldet. Eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz hat sich aber trotzdem über die Jahre in Osternohe gezeigt. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja endlich.

Brechsand glaub ich ist nicht das Problem. Wenn er nicht vernünftig komprimiert ist, bremst er leider etwas und das ist bei Strecken wie der Blueline, die auch leider Bergaufpassagen hat etwas sinnfrei. 

Du sagst der Park soll seine Ampeln verlieren. Das wäre toll. Aber wie soll das für Hindernisse wie den Wallride oder die Northshorelemente oder für alle anderen Holzbauten funktionieren? Mein Kentnisstand war, dass der TÜV hier einwirkt und Hilfselemente wie Hasendraht z.b. wie in Österreich nicht gestattet. Der Grund warum der Geiskopf funktioniert ist eben weil neben Evil Eye und Co noch genügend naturbelassene Strecken vorhanden sind, die einen Besuch rechtfertigen und bei Feuchte oder Regen noch fahrbar machen. Die Möglichkeiten in Osternohe sind hier begrenzt. Eine Flowline ist die Blueline nicht und auch die Ausfahrt auf die Freeride kurz vor dem Kroko ist mehr als nur ungünstig. 

Was bliebe denn bei der Freeride bei Regen oder Nässe? Der Wallride ist jetzt schon nicht zu unterschätzen wenn das Holz (noch) feucht ist. Gleiches gilt für sämtliche Drops etc. Zudem finde ich es nicht professionell wenn du schreibst, dass jemand wie ein "Kackfrosch" auf dem Bike sitzt. Mich hätte es bei dem "Table" ebenfalls aus dem Sattel gehoben wenn ich mich nicht zum "Kackfrosch" verwandelt hätte. 

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass man sich Gedanken macht, aber einige die hier schreiben wissen schon wovon sie reden. Nicht alle, aber doch einige.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. März 2015)

Finde ich sehr gut dass einen Naturbelassen Strecke geplant ist.


Ich finde die DH Strecke Super, die könnt ihr gerne so lassen, außer vielleicht die Bremswellen nach dem Wiesen Sprung, wobei die eh nach 2wochen wieder da sind.
Beim Double am ende der DH wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll wenn man geradeaus durchfahren könnte, sobald es etwas nass ist fliegen die Leute da am laufenden band.

Die FR finde ich Super, bist der Sand fest ist werde ich sie aber meiden.

Die Blueline ist mir egal.

Was auch gut wäre wenn ihr etwas Draht verbaut

Von meinen 14 besuchen waren an 12 Tagen mal locker 80-120 Leute da, klein finde ich dass nicht.


----------



## didi.H (19. März 2015)

So jetzt sind wir doch auf einem vernünftigen Niveau. So kann man doch miteinander reden. Danke.Wir wollen eine speziellen Lack mit Quarzsand mischen und damit einige Holzhindernisse bestreichen. In Winterberg haben sie da gute Ergebnisse bekommen. Muss man halt mal probieren. Der Hasendraht bremst sich zu schnell kaputt und bei einem Sturz ist der wie ein Gurkenhobel und macht böse Verletzungen. 
Die blueline wurde nicht von mir gebaut. Aber die Vorgaben vom Liftbetreiber waren, eine Strecke zu bauen auf der Familien, die sich ein Bike geborgt haben, Anfänger,Kinder und Bikeschulen mit Kursen gleichermaßen sicher und stressfrei den Berg runter kommen. Ich finde das ist dem Erbauer gelungen. Die Strecke ist nicht für 20cm DH Boliden und Leatgebraceten Vollpros, dass die sich da langweilen ist klar. Aber wer das Konzept nicht kennt, das wir in den nächsten Jahren verfolgen werden, der soll bitte nicht so vorschnell urteilen. Bei aller Liebe zum MTB Sport muss aber auch der ein oder andere Euro in die Kasse kommen, sonst können wir morgen zusperren.
Ich bin aber grundsätzlich gegen diese Foren. Wenn jemand was am Herzen liegt, bitte direkt.
Danke.
Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (19. März 2015)

Die Bezahlung für Unterstützung erfolgt dann in Tageskarten?


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2015)

Ich kann von einem bestimmten Standpunkt aus nachvollziehen, dass das Forum für dich Didi nicht die optimale Platform für Diskussionen sein könnte, aber es ist ein öffentlicher "runder Tisch" bei dem sich viele einbringen können. Man muss bisl Filtern aber das wäre Käse wenn jeder anfängt dich mit PMs zu bombardieren und du 100x das gleiche schreibst weil die Fragen sich ähneln.
Und es hat auch nicht jeder gleich Zeit um sich vor Ort zu treffen.

Die Idee mit der Sand/Lack-Geschichte  finde ich interessant. Gibts darüber was offizielles zu lesen oder ist das ein Experiment aus einem geheimen Labor?


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2015)

Was die Beleidigung mit der Kackfrosch Haltung soll verstehe ich nicht. 1. wäre es schön wenn du mich beleidigst mich auch direkt anzusprechen. Immerhin kann jeder aus deinem Text heraus lesen das ich gemeint bin. 2. was hat meine Haltung beim Sprung damit zu tun dass ein Sprung der deiner Meinung nach gar nicht kicken kann doch kickt. Der Sprung war ja anfangs ok aber durch die schlechte Auflage hat sich der Absprung entsprechend verändert. Du hast ja selbst geschrieben dass der Absprung am Anfang gut "war".Das Problem mit dem kicken wurde von mehreren meiner Mitfahrer angesprochen. Scheinbar sind die aber auch einfach nur schlecht so wie ich und sollten deshalb gar nicht mehr in Osternohe fahren schließlich ist der Park nur für Pros gedacht, oder doch nicht?

Die öffentliche Diskussion hier finde ich im übrigen sehr gut denn wenn daraus eine Verbesserung der Strecke hervorgeht profitieren alle. Da es doch viel Kritik am Park gibt ist dies sicherlich auch notwendig auch wenn es unangenehm ist.

Ansonsten gilt der Grundsatz wie man in den Wald hinein schreit ... Ich denke du weißt was gemeint ist.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (19. März 2015)

@didi
JAJA ist immer schlecht wenn Leuten was nicht passt, und die sich am ende noch zusammen Rotten.
Beleidigen und sich gegen frei Meinungsäußerung stellen, ich hoff die Park Betreiber sind nicht so drauf.


Didi mit deiner unfreundliche art hast du Osternohe sicher keine gefallen getan.


----------



## ventizm (19. März 2015)

das kackfrosch-gequatsche war echt nicht in ordnung... so was macht man einfach nicht.


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2015)

Man sollte sich vor allem auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, dass einige viele die Strecken im unteren Teil nach der Table Line abkürzen, damit die Strecke zerstören und nebenbei noch sich und andere in Gefahr bringen. Ich hab das selbst erlebt und hier im Forum auch in Videos gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (19. März 2015)

die eigentliche frage in dem kontext ist ja dann: warum machen die das?


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2015)

Weil sie es lustig finden oder schneller am Lift sein wollen? Keine Ahnung. Nachdem uns einer fast reingefahren wäre und ich ihn am Lift zur Rede gestellt habe meinte er nur trocken dass ja nichts passiert sei. Egal. Hier gehts um den Park, aber wie schon gesagt, nicht nur der Betreiber ist in der Pflicht sondern auch der User. Rücksichtsloses Fahren und dann heulen weil der Park hinüber ist, oder komplettes Desinteresse ist genauso kacke wie unglaublich dämlich gebaute Hindernisse oder Streckenabschnitte.


----------



## fullback40 (19. März 2015)

Also ich kann das irgendwie nicht verstehen, durch den Wandel in Mtb Sport im allgemeinen. Wo jetzt immer mehr biken und auch meinen, biken zu können, steigt auch der Anspruch an die Strecken. Eine naturbelassene Strecke ist nicht so aufwendig zu warten wie alles gebaute.
Es ist nicht einfach zu erklären, aber eine blue Line oder diese Bauweise ist zeitaufwändig, kostenintensiv und erfordert doch etwas mehr Erfahrung als (nur) ein kleiner Hometrail oder desgleichen. Ich kann verstehen, das das mit dem Brechsand nicht jedem verständlich ist, aber mit etwas Geduld und Verständnis wird sich das doch bald in Wohlgefallen auflösen. (man kann auch die Strecken, wie in einem Video siehe Link zu sehen, die Arbeit mutwillig zunichte machen "Bayeride mit Björn Stukenkemper und 2 weiteren Personen hier: Bikepark Osternohe" auf Facebook).
Letztendlich provitieren wir doch alle durch einen Park wie Osti oder wer war denn sonst schon im März mit Liftunterstützung beim Biken, ich finde Kritik kann auch konstruktiv sein, nicht aber wenn man nur geringe Ahnung vom Streckenbau hat.
Bis auf weiteres, 
Didi ich bin Ostern mit dabei.
Helfer sind jederzeit willkommen, aber bitte nicht nur qualmen und Rechen schaukeln.


----------



## fullback40 (19. März 2015)

P.S. außerdem wurde die Strecke erst kurzfristig am Donnerstag abend fertig gestellt, Samstag bereits der Park eröffnet, hätte man das zugunsten der Streckensetzung lieber noch um eine Woche verschieben sollen??????? Ich finde nicht, lieber biken, als warten!!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2015)

es wäre halt sinnvoll gewesen das vor dem Winter zu machen. Dann hat man zur neuen Saison weniger Arbeit.
Mir ist es auch wurscht wenn die ein oder zwei wochen später aufgemacht hätten. So wäre noch genügent zeit das anständich zu machen und nicht auf biegen und brechen. das dann der hass los geht hätten die sich ja denken können. aber ist halt wie überall wenns um die kohle geht und nicht um das wohl der kunden. 
Zum diesem Didi irgendwas fehlen mir die worte. So ein ein unsachliches beleidigendes statment, da hat er sich ja jetzt richtig freunde gemacht. Das schadet doch mehr als was es gut ist. Vorallem braucht der sich nicht einbilden er wär der super schaufler. Wenn ich mir so denn Gk anschau.
Vorallem werden da jetzt groß reden geschwungen und in der saison passiert dann wieder nichts.
Meiner ansicht war der park noch nie gut und das ganze zeug was bis heut so gemacht wurde war alles nichts. Viele stellen die weng anspruch hatten wurden entfernt und in unförmige kurven mit null flow umgebaut. An der Dh wurde seit 07 nichts richtig gemacht. Immer noch der selbe müll nicht mal die anlieger oder sprünge verbessert. da kommt null flow auf. vorallem im oberen teil.
Dann noch das mit der Streckenpfleg, das muss doch das a und o sein. Man sollte halt auch aus sicherheitstechnischen punkte die strecken mal vorm weekend ablaufen und nachbessern.
Es wurde auch schon viel mit dem betreiber geredet, auch bevor der didi da sein unwesen treibt. Nie wurde auf die Biker gehört und das sind leute die fahren können und wissen wie ne strecke auszuschauen hat. Und die hätten sogar selber hand angelegt, unentgeldlich.
Nur irgendwann wenn man immer nur auf ablehnung stoßt wergeht einen halt die lust.


----------



## jedy (19. März 2015)

immer dieselben parolen hier. erinnert einen quasi an die 80 mio deutschen profifussballer während einer WM, die auf der couch hocken und ein bier in der hand haben


----------



## santacruzer71 (19. März 2015)

Didi, das bring hier einfach nix.
Will einfach keiner verstehen und jedem recht machen geht halt einfach nicht.


----------



## didi.H (19. März 2015)

@xTr3Me wenn du genau hinschaust, dann siehst du am ende meines Posts so einen komischen ; und so eine komische ) das hintereinander geschrieben sieht so aus ; ) und soll ein Smiley mit Zwinkerauge sein. In der Welt da draußen gibt es sowas wie Ironie und erwachsene Männer foppen sich hin und wieder und ziehen sich auf. Wenn man das in so Foren nicht macht, dann tut es mir leid. Du musst wissen ich bin hier nicht so oft. Ich wollte keinen beleidigen.
@Geisterjunge ich bin bestimmt kein Superschaufler, aber die ein oder andere Sache hat gefallen, die ich gebaut habe. Und ernstnehmen kann ich dich leider auch nicht, denn du hast dich in deinen ersten 2 Sätzen schon als Laie geoutet.


----------



## ride-FX (19. März 2015)

Ich finde, der Didi passt gut nach Osternohe!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. März 2015)

Also du bist ja schon richtig hochnäsig und kritikunfähig, genauso wie der ganze haufen da dort.
Wenn man zum Saisonstar glänzen will sollte man halt die groben umbauten schon vor dem winter machen.
Dann hat die erde zeit sich weng zu setzten. Im frühjahr dann noch weng fein arbeiten und gut ist.
Nicht nur irgendwie sand drauf und meinen die kunden finden das toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (19. März 2015)

Familienfreundlich solls werden, wie am ochsenkopf. Sau gut, brauch ich nur noch ne familie.


----------



## iceis (20. März 2015)

didi.H schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal was dazu schreiben.
> Ich bin Didi Händel ich habe 10 Jahre am Geißkopf die Strecken gebaut und gewartet.
> 1. zu diesem Gregor. Der hatte 2mal die Gelegenheit mitzumachen und sich mit einzubringen. Er hatt sich bei der Arbeit nur  auf den Rechen gestützt und nichts gemacht außer großer Reden schwingen und 5m Strecke. Und obendrein die Aktion mit der Saisonkarte. Am Geisskopf hättest du Hausverbot auf Lebenszeit. Also Was willst du?
> 
> ...



zu 1. Du redest da aber von einem anderen Gregor als den den ich kenne. Weil der Gregor den ich kenne hat allein per Hand mehr für den Park gemacht als du mit dem Bagger.
Aber ich will mich hier nicht streiten, evtl. hast du auch einfach immer im falschen Moment hingeguckt ;-)

zu 2. Ich verstehe das es einfacher ist mit dem Bagger grob Sand zu verteilen dann etwas feiner per Hand mit der Schaufel und dann einfach mit der Rüttelplatte drüber und dann zu sagen das es normal ist das sich das erst einfahren muss usw. (Hab selber schon Brechsand verarbeitet und nachdem ich zwischen 2 Wochenden jeweils die Anlieger per Hand von Bremswellen befreit und eine DÜNNE etwa 1cm Schicht Brechsand + WASSER eingeklopft hatte war ruhe mit Rillen durch zu weichen Boden und Bremswellen waren lange nicht.)
Ich behaupte das es nicht üblich ist es so zu machen wie du weil solche Bodenverhältnisse kenne ich nicht von anderen Parks zu Saisonbeginn wie z.b. Leogang, Saalbach/Hinterglemm, Spicak und Lac Blanc.

zu 3. Ok dann hattet ihr schlechte Erde und deswegen baut man dann eine extrem enge Kurve die sich ständig verändert und schnell zerstört ist weil jeder der sie fahren will eigentlich ein BMX bräuchte um Streckenschonend aber zügig da rum zu kommen?
Der Table hat deiner Meinung nach nicht gekickt, ok, nicht jeder hat die gleiche Wahrnehmung.
kleine Zwischenfrage: wie oft fährst du in Osternohe pro Jahr?
Der Table hat gekickt, der Radius des Kickers wurde meiner Meinung nach immer kleiner durch die Kompression wegen zu weichen Boden.
Man kanns schon wie du auf die schlechte Erde schieben, aber wenn man nachbessert sollte da ein ordentlicher Table stehen und nicht so ein jämmerliches ding was ausschaut als hätte jemand 2 - 3 Säcke hingeschüttet und verklopft. Sry aber der is einfach extrem schlecht gebaut. da hättet ihr ihn gleich weglassen können und mehr arbeit in die zu enge Kurve danach stecken können.

zu 4. Ich finde es ja gut mit dem Brechsand (weil ich ihn ja schon erfolgreich verarbeitet hab und gesehen hab wie gut und haltbar das dann ist wenn mans richtig macht).
Wenn mit der Rüttelplatte Anlieger gebaut werden sind die erstens schonmal zu flach und zweitens haben die keinen so guten Radius...ja jetzt werden wieder viele denken, dann lern fahren...es geht mir aber darum etwas so zu bauen das es so lange wie möglich hält wenn man sich schon die mühe macht.
Du kannst nicht leugnen das deine Methode am Ende dazu führt das man mehr Arbeit hat als wenn man gleich nach dem ersten und zweiten und notfalls auch dritten und vierten Wochenenden jeweils per Hand nacharbeitet so wie ich das beschrieben habe. Denn ein Anlieger mit guten Radius trägt einen quasi von alleine durch, einer der zu flach ist wird durch die Seitenstollen viel mehr belastet und dadurch schneller Nacharbeit in Anspruch nehmen.

zu 5. Ihr wollt also den unteren Teil der DH ab Wiesensprung umbauen. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das ihr das ganze gut durchdacht habt. Damit meine ich
Gelände ausnutzen (so lange Strecke wie möglich, nicht einfach nur gerade den Hang runter wo man dann wieder stark abbremsen muss wodurch es dann einen zerbombten Streifen gibt den jeder hasst.
So bauen das man so wenig wie möglich bremsen muss damit man nicht so viel Arbeit in die Pflege stecken muss.
Solche Punkte wurden von mir und anderen schon immer angesprochen und wir wurden da nur schräg angeguckt und es war die Rede von, zu wenig Zeit, kein Geld usw.
So zu bauen ist natürlich erstmal mit Kopfarbeit verbunden aber teurer wird das nicht als bisher, es wird mit Sicherheit billiger sein als wenn man vorher weniger denkt und schlechter baut.

zu 6. dein Zitat "was 20cm am Anfang da verzapft haben war grob fahrlässig"
Finde ich ziemlich herablassend, das waren Anfänge von Leuten die noch nicht wussten wie mans macht, witzigerweise ist darunter auch jemand den ich kenne und der würde uns alle sowas von verpressen, der ist diese grob fahrlässigen Sachen auch alle selbst gefahren. Aber darum gehts hier ja jetzt nicht.
90+% Der Besucher in Osternohe wissen einfach nicht das es viel viel besser ginge daher glauben die alle das es gut ist so wie es ist. Und darum hat das keinen Wert für realistische Bewertungen von Strecken und deren Zustand.



Ich habe schon ernsthaft mitverbessert, alles was nicht umgesetzt wurde (realistische 85%, eher mehr....) liegt in der Schuld der Betreiber.



.


----------



## Alex199 (20. März 2015)

Guten Morgen, 
Brechsand hin oder her, da muss man jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft draus machen. Man kann bessere Werbung für einen Park machen, mann kann aber auch aufhören alles schlecht zu reden. Wir kommen morgen trotzdem mal vorbei und schauen uns die ganze Sache an. Wahrscheinlich werden wir allesamt wie Kackfrösche über besagten Table ballern, aber Hauptsache wir haben unseren Spaß!
Grüße


----------



## der_erce (20. März 2015)

Ich oute mich als Kackfrosch am besagten Objekt!


----------



## raenii (20. März 2015)

Ich und n Kollege waren heute n paar Abfahrten machen (selber hochstrampeln war angesagt)...hatten auf jeden Fall unseren Spaß... weiter so!


----------



## fullback40 (21. März 2015)

Auf nach osti und dann mal sehen ob sich hier noch ein kommentar lohnt


----------



## Tapir1000 (21. März 2015)

wars voll heute? wollte evtl morgen mal hin, hab aber angst vor langen liftschlangen


----------



## iceis (21. März 2015)

Alex199 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Brechsand hin oder her, da muss man jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft draus machen. Man kann bessere Werbung für einen Park machen, mann kann aber auch aufhören alles schlecht zu reden. Wir kommen morgen trotzdem mal vorbei und schauen uns die ganze Sache an. Wahrscheinlich werden wir allesamt wie Kackfrösche über besagten Table ballern, aber Hauptsache wir haben unseren Spaß!
> Grüße



Was hat das ganze denn mit Werbung zu tun?
Mir gehts nicht um Werbung sondern darum das man bessere Strecken (hauptsächlich flowiger, haltbarer, sicherer) bauen kann die auch nicht mehr Aufwand bedeuten (die Arbeit + Pflege insgesamt betrachtet).
Und das was du Raketenwissenschaft im Bezug zum Brechsand nennst ist eine Verarbeitungsweise wie sie von einen anderen Streckenbauer mit nicht gerade wenig Erfahrung dem Betreiber mitgeteilt wurde.

Ich war heute (und in Zukunft mit Sicherheit auch nicht wenn sich nichts ändert) nicht dort. Und zwar ist es für mich absolut nicht in Ordnung 20 Euro für die Tageskarte hinzulegen und in einen Sandpark zu fahren wo an gewissen Stellen Nägel rausstehen und Abstützungen am zerfallen sind mit dem Wissen das ein Betreiber die richtigen Informationen von einem Streckenbauer mit viel Erfahrung bekommen hat wie man das eigentlich richtig macht und dann das komplette Gegenteil der Fall ist.

Und nur weil hier wenige schreiben heißt das noch lange nicht das es auch nur wenige gibt die das nicht so sehen.

Ich denke es ist nicht verkehrt hier mitzuteilen das es eine Dunkelziffer an Leuten gibt die nicht mehr nach Osternohe kommen werden wenn der Park nicht besser wird obwohl die Preise rauf gehen. Und dabei handelt es sich mit Sicherheit nicht nur um 50 Leute.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. März 2015)

So ich war heute mal wieder in ONO, war wie immer sehr Spaßig.
Der Schlepplift ist echt verdammt schnell, wir waren bis zu Essensausgabe gestanden, mussten kein10min Warten.




Die DH ist ab dem Wiesensprung komplett Zerbombt, und in der Landung waren 4große Steine gelegen.
In der Landung von Nummer 9 sind locker 4-5cm Sand .
Die Anlieger sind auch zum großteils Stark Renovierungsbedürftig.


Alles im allen sollt vielleicht erst mal dass vorhanden gepflegt werden anstatt etwas weiter zu bauen was eh kaum genutzt wird.


Ich denk heute waren 150-200Leute da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (22. März 2015)

der sand in der landung von nummer 9 ist deren ernst..


----------



## pndrev (23. März 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich denk heute waren 150-200Leute da.



Wenn so viele Leute da sind, besteht doch ganz offensichtlich kein Verbesserungsbedarf... /Sarkasmus


----------



## ride-FX (23. März 2015)

Wenn nur 3 mal der ROFL - Copter kommen musste, brauchste nix verbessern!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2015)

Wenn ich das mit dem 9er Sprung lese dann bin ich ja froh nicht da gewesen zu sein. Eigentlich war das mein Lieblingssprung und da hätte man imho auch nichts verbessern müssen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. März 2015)

Welcher ist das?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. März 2015)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Welcher ist das?


Der höchste (längst) Drop an der Spielwiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (23. März 2015)

Ich hab bei dem Tempo, mit dem man da drüber geht und landet keinen Unterschied zu der alten Landung gemerkt. Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu unsensibel.

Die restlichen stärker befahrenen Sandpisten haben sich im Vergleich zum letzten Wochenende auch schon gesetzt und sind fester geworden. Jetzt muss zeitnah gepflegt und nachgearbeitet werden und dann wird das auch was Gescheites.

Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (23. März 2015)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem Tempo, mit dem man da drüber geht und landet keinen Unterschied zu der alten Landung gemerkt. Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch zu unsensibel.
> 
> Die restlichen stärker befahrenen Sandpisten haben sich im Vergleich zum letzten Wochenende auch schon gesetzt und sind fester geworden. Jetzt muss zeitnah gepflegt und nachgearbeitet werden und dann wird das auch was Gescheites.
> 
> Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


Mag sein dass der Sprung für erfahren Fahrer immer noch kein Problem ist, mir ist dass einfach zu gefährlich.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2015)

@flachmaennchen darf man nicht als Referenz nehmen, der fährt einfach zu gut 

Hoffen wir auf die zeitnahe Nacharbeit.. das Wetter am kommenden Wochenende dürfte ausreichend Zeit und freie Strecken bringen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. März 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @flachmaennchen darf man nicht als Referenz nehmen, der fährt einfach zu gut



Das bisschen Sand merkste mit deinem Baron auch nicht  Da kommst genauso drüber wie immer. Mal davon abgesehen, dass von dem was jetzt noch locker rumliegt in ein paar Wochen eh nichts mehr übrig ist.

Und @rebirth deinen Kroko hättest mit der Anfahrt so wie sie am Samstag war auch wieder mit anrollern geschafft 


Alle die hier so auf den Sandkasten schimpfen sind noch nie direkt nachdem ausgebessert wurde am Geisskopf gefahren, da versinkt man genauso. Habe ich letztes Jahr mehrfach erlebt wenn Streckenabschnitte frisch gepflegt wurden. Am GK geht das Verfestigen bzw. Wegschieben des lockeren Sands nur viel schneller weil viel mehr Verkehr ist.

Dass einige Stellen grad letztes Jahr teilweise ungünstig und mit minderwertigem Material gebaut wurden kann man nicht abstreiten - siehe Anfahrt zum Kroko, aber den Unterschied zwischen dem was letztes Jahr da an Erde reingekippt wurde zu dem was jetzt dort liegt sollte jeder selbst feststellen können.


----------



## iceis (23. März 2015)

@flachmaennchen
Am Geißkopf hat ja auch der selbe Streckenbauer gearbeitet, kein wunder das es da auch so Sandig is....
Und was schlechtgemachtes aus letzten Jahr mit was weniger schlecht gemachten aus diesem Jahr zu vergleichen und dann zu sagen, is doch alles super jetzt, ist einfach ein gekonnter Selbstbeschiß deinerseits.

PS: Und noch was, dein Baron verdrängt vielleicht auf gerader genug Sand damit sichs für dich noch angenehm fährt, aber wenn du in nen Anlieger vorzeigbar reinhältst dann wird dir der Sand nen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen, da hilft der Baron dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## flachmaennchen (23. März 2015)

Aber was willst machen? Alles zubetonieren?

Wenn sich irgendwo Löcher und Bremswellen in Anliegern bilden dann lässt sich das nur gänzlich mit Beton oder größtenteils mit einer Streckenführung, bei der du nie Bremsen musst, ändern. Beides nicht umsetzbar.

Was aber für mich als Streckenbaulaien ersichtlich wird ist, dass man sich über letzteres Gedanken macht und wo es der Platz zulässt auch umsetzt. Das der/die Erbauer selbst nicht immer Radfahrer sind macht das zwar nicht besser, aber so völlig Beratungsresistent wie ich hier oft lese, habe ich die Verantwortlichen im Park noch nie erlebt.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass die Umbauten jetzt alle perfekt sind, aber es tut sich auf jeden Fall etwas. Was die Änderungen taugen wird sich natürlich auch abhängig von der im Jahresverlauf aufgewendeten Pflege erst noch zeigen bis wir dann in einem Jahr wieder mit anderen Umbauten, dafür aber mit der selben Diskussion hier stehen 

Ich seh mich bei der ganzen Situation jetzt eher weniger beschissen, aber vielleicht fehlt mir da auch einfach der Anspruch ständig geleckte Strecken vorzufinden. Ich passe mich da einfach den Gegebenheiten an. Wenns mal irgendwo grad rumpelt weil ein Abschnitt wieder zerbombt ist dann tret ich danach eben kurz rein falls ich den Sprung im Anschluss sonst nicht schaffen sollte.
Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden, ob ihm das dann die Liftkarte noch wert ist. Darüber will ich hier mit niemandem diskutieren. Das kann jeder halten wie er will, weil alles Andere nur dazu führt, dass irgendeiner am Ende weint weils persönlich wird.

PS: wer sagt, dass ich Baron fahre? Ich komm überall in einem für mich angenehmen Tempo mit eigentlich un-fahr-ba-ren <1kg Reifen auf viel zu schmalen Felgen durch


----------



## iceis (23. März 2015)

Ja hast scho recht, in einem Jahr is es die gleiche Diskussion und es is wie immer, neue Streckenabschnitte die nicht besser als die alten sind obwohl die neuen neu sind und die alten zerbombt....Das mit dem Baron hab ich nur geschrieben weil du zu xtreme meintest das würde er nicht merken mit seinem.

Du hast noch geschrieben "Mal davon abgesehen, dass von dem was jetzt noch locker rumliegt *in ein paar Wochen* eh nichts mehr übrig ist."
Ganz genau, dann bist du auf Sandboden unterwegs gewesen und zwar für Wochen....wenns dir 20 euro Tageskarte wert ist is es ja in Ordnung aber ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Meinung.
Und es geht auch nicht darum das alles wie geleckt ist sondern wie schon viel zu oft erwähnt darum das man mit dem gleichen Aufwand bessere Strecken (flowiger, pflegeleichter, sicherer) bauen kann wenn man gerade das mit dem Brechsand richtig macht und vor allem sich auch erstmal um Sachen kümmert die am zerfallen sind und nicht erst was neues baut.

Ich meins hier nur gut, ist nicht meine Schuld wenn der Park so Beratungsresistent ist wie ein "im wahrsten Sinne" Sandsack.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. März 2015)

Bei der ganzen Diskussion.. wieso regt sich eigtl niemand mal über die Landung vom großen Marzocchi Drop auf? 
Das wäre auch mal ein wichtiger Punkt... und wie ich im letzten Jahren sehen konnte hätte da eine zum Absprung in Richtung und Höhe passende Landung den einen oder anderen Helieinsatz gespart..


----------



## iceis (23. März 2015)

@flachmaennchen 
du sagst "Wenn sich irgendwo Löcher und Bremswellen in Anliegern bilden dann lässt sich das nur gänzlich mit Beton oder größtenteils mit einer Streckenführung, bei der du nie Bremsen musst, ändern. Beides nicht umsetzbar."

Man kann aber Strecken bauen wo es kaum bis garnicht erforderlich ist zu Bremsen und gleichzeitig den flow behält (Klar das geht nicht immer aber Osternohe hat für solche Sachen Potenzial.


----------



## iceis (23. März 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion.. wieso regt sich eigtl niemand mal über die Landung vom großen Marzocchi Drop auf?
> Das wäre auch mal ein wichtiger Punkt... und wie ich im letzten Jahren sehen konnte hätte da eine zum Absprung in Richtung und Höhe passende Landung den einen oder anderen Helieinsatz gespart..



Dann sags doch vor Ort wenns dich stört, natürlich auch hier, schließlich is das der Bikepark Osternohe thread.
Es regen sich viel mehr über bestimmte Stellen in nohe auf als man denkt, und hier lesen mit Sicherheit auch viel mehr mit als man glaubt.

Anscheinend ist es für die meisten von euch zu unwichtig den einzigen Park in eurer Gegend zudem zu machen zu was man ihn machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (24. März 2015)

Ja - so ist das!

Die Anlage empfinde ich als unsicher mit ohne "Flow"
und ist von meiner  Vorstellung eines Erlebnisparks so weit entfernt,
dass sie unwichtig ist.


----------



## JohVir (24. März 2015)

Man ist hier viel zu Diskutieren 
Ich war am Sonntag da weil unser Haus und Hof Park (Beerfelden) nur für Ladies offen hatte.
Ich finde Osternohe geil. Ein paar Stunts sind gewöhnungsbedürftig aber da kann man ja vorab anderen zuschauen. Den Sand in der Landung der 9 finde ich unproblematisch, haben wir nicht negativ wahrgenommen. Die verballte DH finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm, ist ja eine DH und keine Kartbahn. Was ich komisch fand sind die großen Drops am Ende der roten Linie. Da muss man sehr sehr langsam rüber, damit man die Landung nicht überspringt und ins Flat kracht. Da bin ich auch nicht drüber. Da fände ich es gut wenn man die Landung etwas abflacht und dafür länger zieht damit man da auch mit "normalem" Speed drüber kann.
Aber alles in Allem sehr geil, werde wieder kommen .


----------



## Rock_n_Ride (24. März 2015)

1. Als kackfrosch schön die klappe halten, da hat der didi.h schon recht
2. Osternohe baut ab, Verbesserungspotential nicht genutzt, außerdem zu teuer (viel zu teuer)

/EndederDiskussion


----------



## xTr3Me (25. März 2015)

Der Ton hier ist schon geil. Viel Hirn kann da nicht dahinter stecken


----------



## ride-FX (25. März 2015)

Kann nur empfehlen, schaut euch mal Albstadt oder Beerfelden an!


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2015)

Offenbar verwechseln hier ein paar Leute auch dass Didi H. und Diddie S. nicht ein und derselbe sind. Osternohe ist und bleibt ein Park der Semiprofessionell aufgezogen wird. Solange der Park kein wirkliches und ernsthaftes (wirtschaftliches) Interesse an der Thematik hat, wird sich da nur sehr zögernd oder eben nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (26. März 2015)

Ich hab erst letztes Jahr mit Parks angefangen, deswegen meine Frage.
Ist in andere Parks so viel mehr los?


Ich war letztes Jahr am Ochsenkopf,Braunlage,MSB-X,Haneklee,Bad Hindelang, in keinem der Parks war auch nur annähernd so viel Los wie in Osternohe.
Gut sind alle etwas teurer,dafür sind die Strecken auch gepflegter, außer in Hindelang.


----------



## ride-FX (26. März 2015)

Da hast dir aber echt die Premiumparks rausgesucht^^, an Schön-Wetter-Wochenenden ist in den meisten Parks soviel los. Aber nur am GK ist es normal mit viel Andrang am Lift rechnen zu müssen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2015)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Da hast dir aber echt die Premiumparks rausgesucht^^, an Schön-Wetter-Wochenenden ist in den meisten Parks soviel los. Aber nur am GK ist es normal mit viel Andrang am Lift rechnen zu müssen.


 
Winterberg ist auch total überlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (26. März 2015)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich hab erst letztes Jahr mit Parks angefangen, deswegen meine Frage.
> Ist in andere Parks so viel mehr los?
> 
> 
> ...


in osternohe ist doch nur dann viel los, wenn die anderen parks noch nicht offen haben oder schon wieder zu sind.

während der eigtl. "saison" ist da toteste hose.


----------



## xlacherx (26. März 2015)

Ich glaub, ich muss mir den Park dieses Jahr mal anschauen, ob das wirklich so schlimm ist... Das ich das letzte mal in nem Park war ist bestimmt gut 6-8 Jahre her...


----------



## fLipN (27. März 2015)

Wie stehen denn die Chancen das morgen offen ist?


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2015)

Stell dir lieber die Frage ob du in Ono bei Nässe fahren willst.


----------



## fLipN (27. März 2015)

So schlimm? War noch nie dort.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. März 2015)

Ich bin jemand der gerne auch bei Nässe fährt, aber Osternohe ist mit dem Lehmboden ein Extremfall. Sobald der Nass wird rutscht man echt übelst stark. Deswegen wird im Park wohl auch überall diese Sandauflage verteilt. Die Holzelemente sind bei Nässe auch nicht ohne, da es keinen Hasengitterdraht gibt. Ein paar Dinge wie zB den Wallride oder die Anfahrt auf einen Sprung braucht man gar nicht probieren. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, gibt bestimmt Leute die dort auch bei Nässe gerne fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (27. März 2015)

Solangs nur leicht feucht ist geht's meiner Meinung nach ganz gut, auch vom Boden her. Aber wenns regnet macht Osternohe wirklich keinen Spaß mehr, dann kannst eigentlich fast alles aus Holz vergessen und des is net grad wenig! Aber der Boden find ich geht auch bei Nässe ganz gut


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. März 2015)

musst halt die DH fahren, da gibt's kein Holz


----------



## fLipN (27. März 2015)

Dürfte laut Wetterbericht zumindest nicht regnen. Muss ich wohl morgen früh spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (29. März 2015)

Mit der preiserhöhung finde ich onohe erstmal nicht mehr so attraktiv (zumindest nicht, bis die strecken wirklich mal anständig gemacht werden). Wie schauts mit den alternativen aus? Wie ist den Steinach Silbersattel so? Und ist der Ochsenkopf schlimmer oder besser als Onohe?


----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2015)

Wegen 1€ Preiserhöhung? Das Preisniveau war schon vorher für das Gebotene eher hoch. Ochsenkopf ist halt flach und technisch, viele große Steine. Stabile Laufräder sind hilfreich...


----------



## fLipN (29. März 2015)

Ich war gestern dort und hatte meinen Spaß. Der Sand hat sich gut gesetzt, hatte diesbezüglich zumindest nichts zu bemängeln.
An ein paar stellen müssten die Anlieger mal ausgebessert werden, da bilden sich schon richtig Tiefe löcher, so schlimm wie hier oft beschrieben fand ich es dann aber doch nicht.


----------



## JohVir (29. März 2015)

Wenn man sich das hier durch liest wie gejammert wird wegen dem Sand und so, erinnet mich das stark an die eine Folge von South Park wo Cartman die anderen immer fragt ob sie Sand in der Vagina haben weil sie sich so aufregen  Nur Spaß will keinen angreifen. Ist doch geil, dass es den Park gibt. Wer's blöd findet geht einfach nicht hin


----------



## iceis (29. März 2015)

@xTr3Me 
Hast schon recht. Der 1 € Preiserhöhung ist finde ich halt das i-Tüpfelchen.

@fLipN du meinst also der Sand hat sich gut gesetzt?
Ich bekam die Info das der Sand versucht wurde einzuklopfen, es war gut durchfeuchtet was dann auch für solange fahrbar war bis die Sonne die Schicht getrocknet hat und alles wieder lose wurde genau wie zuvor.

Für die Streckenbauer:
1. Brechsand beim Bau eines Anliegers direkt mit einarbeiten.
2. Bei schon bestehenden Anlieger Oberfläche aufhacken und eine neue Erdschicht mit Brechsand einarbeiten, sonst wird das nämlich nichts dauerhaltbares und eure Arbeitgeber (also die Betreiber) geben unnötig Geld aus.

@JohVir 
Du schreibst "Wer's blöd findet geht einfach nicht hin "
Nun wissen alle das es dich nicht stört, da wird keiner ein Problem damit haben.
Ich finds ja auch gut das es einen Park in der Nähe gibt, genau aus dem Grund versuche ich doch seit Jahren Verbesserungen einzubringen (was aber wegen Beratungsresistenz leider unmöglich erscheint).
Wer mich und andere als jammerlappen sieht soll das tun aber gleichzeitig bedenken das einige Kurven und Abschnitte der vermeintlichen jammerlappenfraktion zu verdanken sein.


----------



## JohVir (29. März 2015)

Hey, keiner wurde als Jammerlappen bezeichnet. Ich finde nur das der Park viel schlechter hingestellt wird als er ist. Verbessern kann man überall was. Wenn ihr dazu beitragen habt wie er ist, dann sag ich dafür schon mal Danke


----------



## fLipN (29. März 2015)

Ja gut, es hat sich dann Nachmittags schon etwas Sand lose gefahren, hat mich aber nicht wirklich gestört. Vielleicht fahr ich auch nur noch zu schlecht, um mich daran zu stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spcialized Fan (29. März 2015)

naja immerhin muss ich mittlerweile zugeben, dass die neue bauweise durchaus auch vorteile zumindest für mich bietet: osternohe lässt sich sehr gut in meiner fahrradtour integrieren, man kommt beide strecken prima runter, die sprünge sind durch die sandkastenbauweise super soft - da reichen mir auch die 140 mm, den berg kommt man verhältnismäßig entspannt wieder über die straße hoch... das hauptargument ist dann auch noch das gute bratwurstweckla. so gesehen finde ich das neue konzept schon gut
und wenn man doch net mehr kann, dann lässt sich ne 10er Kate doch schon verkraften


----------



## may (3. April 2015)

Wir wollen Ostersonntag nach Osternohe. Wetter soll ja jetzt doch einigermaßen trocken bleiben. Hoffe der Lehmboden trocknet einigermaßen ab und die Ampel schaltet auf grün.


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2015)

Samstag soll es regnen, daher wohl eher nicht.


----------



## may (3. April 2015)

Jeder Bericht sagt was anderes. Aber für den Raum Nürnberg soll es gaz gut aussehen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. April 2015)

und ich dachte die ansage wäre auch bei nässe bzw regen zu öffnen. haha


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2015)

dafür ist einfach noch zu wenig Schotter und Sand auf den Strecken.


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2015)

Vielleicht kommt ja bald Asphalt. Mit der Ampel auf der Webseite kanns vielleicht als Straße durchgehen und kann subventioniert werden.


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja bald Asphalt. Mit der Ampel auf der Webseite kanns vielleicht als Straße durchgehen und kann subventioniert werden.


Wir hatten mal die Idee, Zement mit den Boden mit rein zu mischen  war zu alten Dirt Zeiten. Haben wir dann ober doch nicht gemacht ;-) 
Und ein bikepark, wo man mit Straßen Reifen fahren kann / muss, na ich weiß nicht


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2015)

Warum? Kann Dobrinth doch sogar noch vielleicht die Maut in den Park verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (4. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Warum? Kann Dobrinth doch sogar noch vielleicht die Maut in den Park verschieben


Damit se nen Grund haben den Preis nochmal zu erhöhen?


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Na viel spass  am Ende überholt sich noch n skater auf dem trail


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Mal wieder was richtiges zum Park  wie stehn denn Chancen, nächste fahren zu können? Bei mir ( Ulmer Raum) soll es kommende Woche besser werden und ich hätte noch Urlaub :F


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2015)

Haha...wär doch mal ne Herausforderung. 4x auf der Downhillautobahn gegen Inliner, Skater, E-Biker und einen mit nem Bonanzarad mit Fuchsschwanz. Auf der Hälfte der Strecke gibts dann Mautstationen und unten beim Wiesensprung sitzt Dobrinth und tackert dir das Pickerl auf die Kettenstrebe


----------



## toastbrot51 (4. April 2015)

Hätte doch was oder?  mit Mautstationen auf der strecke wär aber nen bisschen fies oder? So zwecks unfairem Vorteil für inlineskater und Bonanzarad-Fahrer?


----------



## der_erce (4. April 2015)

Wenn die Stylepolizei daneben steht, dann wäre es fies, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (4. April 2015)

Eben


----------



## Permafrost (5. April 2015)

Ampel is grün!
Falls jemand heut fährt kann dieser jemanden welche ja ma evtl. schreiben wies War? 
Überlegungen ob ich moin ma schnell hinterdüse für a geschmeidiges ründli


----------



## zuspät (5. April 2015)

boden war gut, in der früh noch etwas feucht und leicht matschig, hat sich aber gelegt, shores waren fahrbar. wing is gesperrt, die wippen an den tables (zweiter spielplatz) gibts nichtmehr. zweiter abschnitt der blueline ist noch nicht offen. saisonkarten gibts nun auch. wartezeiten am lift gabs praktisch nicht (gegen 14uhr hatts leicht angezogen). wetter hätte etwas wärmer sein können aber ansonsten gabs nix zu meckern.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2015)

Wird denn der zweite Teil der Blueline schon gebaut? Ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht dort, aber letztes Jahr war der erste Teil noch in Arbeit, bzw in Überarbeitung.


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. April 2015)

am Eröffnungswochenende hatten sie parallel zum Kroko bis zum Start-Turm von der Table-Line gebaut, falls das der zweite Teil sein soll. Das war früher ja einfach nur geradeaus unterhalb vom Kroko mit einem Table oder so und dann nach links raus aus dem Wald, jetzt hat's ein paar mehr Kurven und Sprünge.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. April 2015)

Hört sich ja zumindest nicht verkehrt an.


----------



## Permafrost (6. April 2015)

Hoffentlich wirds heut noch a weng wärmer. Schon recht frisch im Moment.
Für heut sagt er 8° höchstemperatur an.

Muss eh noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten bei der Frau


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (6. April 2015)

Ich war gestern auch in Osternohe. Strecke war am Morgen stellenweise leicht rutschig am Mittag/Nachmittag dann richtig guter Grip. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum über den Sand so gemeckert wird, mir und meinem Mitfahrer hat er jedenfalls getaugt.



JohVir schrieb:


> Hey, keiner wurde als Jammerlappen bezeichnet. Ich finde nur das der Park viel schlechter hingestellt wird als er ist. Verbessern kann man überall was. Wenn ihr dazu beitragen habt wie er ist, dann sag ich dafür schon mal Danke



Sehe ich auch so, hier und da gibt es sicherlich Stellen die man besser machen könnte, aber im großen und ganzen finde ich den Park gut gebaut und spaßig.


----------



## Mürre (6. April 2015)

War gestern auch da. Das mit dem Sand hatte ich mir auch schlimmer vorgestellt. 
Grip war absolut in Ordnung, nur der Wind war stellenweise etwas frisch

Allerdings wäre es schön gewesen erstmal alle Bremswellen aus der letzten Saison wegzumachen, da man so Mitte der Saison einige Krater auf den Strecken haben wird (denke nicht das die Bremswellen aus dieser Saison stammen).
Die BlueLine ist gar nicht schlecht und recht spaßig- mal schauen wie sie sie weiterbauen.


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

Habt ihr von dem Unfall am Monsterdrop gehört? Weiß jemand ob es dem Verletzten besser geht? Muß sehr übel gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2015)

Was da passiert ? Zu weit oder zu sehr nach links gesprungen? Leider passiert da ja regelmäßig was. Als Betreiber könnte ich da nicht mehr ruhig schlafen ...


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

Ich selbst war nicht dabei, aber was mir da erzählt wurde klang nicht gut: Zu schnell -> Mit dem Kopf eingeschlagen -> Helm zerbrochen -> aus Augen, Ohren und Nase geblutet -> bewußtlos! -> Mutter war unten und hat alles miterlebt.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2015)

Oh shit... hoffentlich wird der wieder.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. April 2015)

Hm, ich war Montag Nachmittag da und da war kein einziges Mal ein Rettungswagen da. Nur nen Kumpel aus Ingolstadt hat es an eben jenem Drop zerlegt: mit dem Pedal an dem kleinen Holzgeländer eingefädelt und dann ohne Rad den Drop runter. Gab ein Loch im Unterarm und nen dicken Schädel, aber sonst war an ihm alles ok.


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

"Loch im Unterarm" ??


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2015)

Naja, ohne Protektoren auf dem Schotter eingeschlagen. Aufgeschürft und an einer Stelle etwas tiefer, aber nix, was nicht mit etwas Wundauflage und Pflaster temporär zu fixen wäre.

(nein, man konnte nicht durch den Unterarm durch schauen...  )


----------



## Rapido78 (8. April 2015)

Hab am Montag auch einen gesehen... Großer Drop und voll auf die Fresse geflogen.
Zum Glück ist ihm nicht viel passiert aber es ist mir unverständlich das die Coolness wichtiger ist als das eigene Leben.
Schön in Jeans und Pulli nur mit Fully und Knieschoner hat es ihn gelegt. Sind denn Protektoren so uncool geworden?


----------



## z3ro (8. April 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Hm, ich war Sonntag Nachmittag da und da war kein einziges Mal ein Rettungswagen da. Nur nen Kumpel aus Ingolstadt hat es an eben jenem Drop zerlegt: mit dem Pedal an dem kleinen Holzgeländer eingefädelt und dann ohne Rad den Drop runter. Gab ein Loch im Unterarm und nen dicken Schädel, aber sonst war an ihm alles ok.



Bei dem Drop ganz unten wäre es wirklich sinnvoll die Landung zu verbreitern....deutlich zu verbreitern..da man den großen drop nach rechts versetzt springen muss damit man die Landung trifft....dadurch lassen sich Unfälle wie den besagten Abflug ohne Rad vermeiden, ich habe den Sturz vom Lift aus gesehen und dachte im ersten moment der steht nicht mehr auf.Freut mich zu hören das es Ihm gut geht.....und bevor jetzt wieder shitstorm los geht ala "jammer nicht sondern tue etwas" ist bereits passiert. (war jetzt nicht an reo fahrer gerichtet) Sondern allgemein....

Mal sehen ob es Früchte trägt...


----------



## xlacherx (8. April 2015)

Hey leute, 
So wie es aussieht, werde ich am Samstag das erste mal da sein. 
Was haben die denn für einen Lift? Und wäre es zu empfehlen, am bike gewisse stellen abzukleben? Also damit im Lift nichts beschädigt wird. Hab da ja schon von anderen Parks was gelesen, dass die da recht komische Systeme haben. Wie ist das in osternohe? 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (8. April 2015)

Schlepplift...sattelstütze+Rechte Seite des lenkers abkleben.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

MAch dir zusätzlich nen alten Schlauch um deine Sattelstütze. Nicht unbedingt wegen kaputtmachen, eher wegen Grip! Die Bügel können gerne mal rausrutschen.


----------



## Permafrost (9. April 2015)

Rapido78 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist ihm nicht viel passiert aber es ist mir unverständlich das die Coolness wichtiger ist als das eigene Leben.
> Schön in Jeans und Pulli nur mit Fully und Knieschoner hat es ihn gelegt. Sind denn Protektoren so uncool geworden?



Ich fahr nur mit kompletter ritterüstung.
1. Ich kanns net gut und mein nächster Besuch ist erst der dritte bikepark Besuch.

2. Kann ich mir ne grosse Verletzung einfach net leisten.

Lieber schau ich aus wie a Depp bevor ich ausseh wie ne holzkiste oder mumie.

Jeder fängt klein an und will sich steigern, da schaut halt der neue aus wie hulk aber im Grunde will ja jeder das gleiche: ne geile Zeit, egal wie waghalsig man fährt

Meine Meinung...


----------



## Rapido78 (9. April 2015)

Ich hab auch erst letztes Jahr so richtig angefangen.
Bisher waren wir immer am Geißkopf... und als Anfänger dort die Downhill ist schon etwas stramm 
Aber leider hat dieser Sport ein sehr großes Suchtpotenzial  --Adrenalin ist schon was feines--
Am Montag war der erste Besuch in Osternohe und da finde ich die Strecken doch deutlich Anfängerfreundlicher.

Auch die Downhill lässt sich schön fahren... Man muss ja nicht alles mitnehmen was da zum fliegen ist. (kommt aber noch)
Am Samstag geht´s wieder nach Osternohe. Da wird sich dann weiter verbessert bis der Geißkopf Ende April aufmacht.

Grüße


----------



## rebirth (9. April 2015)

@xlacherx mach deinen sattel ein stück hoch, dann kommt der bügel nicht an den lenker, kein abkleben nötig. Und bequemer ists noch dazu.


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

rebirth schrieb:


> @xlacherx mach deinen sattel ein stück hoch, dann kommt der bügel nicht an den lenker, kein abkleben nötig. Und bequemer ists noch dazu.



Ich fahr mit meinem Tance hin, Sprich ich hab ne Vario Stütze  ich bastel da halt wieder nen gummi schutz dran, dann sollte das ja passten oder? 

um den Lenker, wickel ich halt n bisschen iso band rum. Hab kein bock auf kratzer im neuen Plastik lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Mit Variostütze würd ich nie in nen Schlepplift. Auch nicht mit Schutz. Da würd ich lieber den Berg wieder hochtrampeln


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. April 2015)

Würde lieber keine Vario Stütze im Parkeinsatz hernehmen. Wenn du noch eine normale hast würde ich die hinbauen.

Edit: der_erce war schneller


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

okay warum das? Weil sie kaputt gehen kann?


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Es wäre schade, wenn du durch den Lift die Stütze zerkratzen würdest. Dem Personal dort ist es wurst. Du stehst dort, der Lift kommt, sie haken dich ein. Keiner passt da auf ob das Ding am Rahmen oder an der Sattelstütze hängt. Von daher: wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu tauschen, tu es!


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es wäre schade, wenn du durch den Lift die Stütze zerkratzen würdest. Dem Personal dort ist es wurst. Du stehst dort, der Lift kommt, sie haken dich ein. Keiner passt da auf ob das Ding am Rahmen oder an der Sattelstütze hängt. Von daher: wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu tauschen, tu es!



okay danke für den tip. In dem fall, hab ich zum glück die normale Reverb  die werde ich dann wohl morgen abend weg schrauben ;-) 


sonst noch iwele Tipps die vor ort gut wären?


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2015)

z3ro schrieb:


> Bei dem Drop ganz unten wäre es wirklich sinnvoll die Landung zu verbreitern....deutlich zu verbreitern..da man den großen drop nach rechts versetzt springen muss damit man die Landung trifft....dadurch lassen sich Unfälle wie den besagten Abflug ohne Rad vermeiden, ich habe den Sturz vom Lift aus gesehen und dachte im ersten moment der steht nicht mehr auf.Freut mich zu hören das es Ihm gut geht.....und bevor jetzt wieder shitstorm los geht ala "jammer nicht sondern tue etwas" ist bereits passiert. (war jetzt nicht an reo fahrer gerichtet) Sondern allgemein....
> 
> Mal sehen ob es Früchte trägt...


Das Problem mit der Landung habe ich schon letzten Sommer gegenüber dem Herrn der immer unten am Lift unterwegs ist angesprochen. Er wusste bereits Bescheid.


----------



## Rapido78 (9. April 2015)

Aktuell bauen sie am Ausgang der Downhill wild rum... Die Anlieger sind nicht mehr 
Da hat ein Baggerlein grad alles platt gemacht. Sieht so aus als bauen sie neue. Bremswellen adeeee.

Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2015)

sieht nach einer langen Rechtskurve nach dem Wald aus, wobei man auf der Webcam nicht erkennt, ob der Sprung noch da ist. Wobei wenn das dieses Wochenende gleich wieder geöffnet werden sollte, sind die Bremswellen gleich wieder da


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> sieht nach einer langen Rechtskurve nach dem Wald aus, wobei man auf der Webcam nicht erkennt, ob der Sprung noch da ist. Wobei wenn das dieses Wochenende gleich wieder geöffnet werden sollte, sind die Bremswellen gleich wieder da


Dann bin ich mit daran schuld  am Samstag werde ich den Park mal testen ;-)


----------



## _arGh_ (9. April 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> sieht nach einer langen Rechtskurve nach dem Wald aus, wobei man auf der Webcam nicht erkennt, ob der Sprung noch da ist. Wobei wenn das dieses Wochenende gleich wieder geöffnet werden sollte, sind die Bremswellen gleich wieder da


diese bikeparkpremiumfeatures in form von wellen waren ja in erster linie da, weil der anlieger nach dem letzten sprung recht unanbietbar war und eigtl. auch nie die strecke an und für sich in schuss gehalten wurde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rapido78 (10. April 2015)

Yay... Wetter sieht gut aus... Freu mich schon auf Morgen.
Mal sehen was sie so gemacht haben.

Grüße


----------



## Permafrost (10. April 2015)

Fährt heute jemand?

Ich mach mich etz dann nachm essen langsam startklar


----------



## Rapido78 (10. April 2015)

Heute leider noch nicht. Muss noch bissi was Arbeiten.
Morgen pünklich ab 10.00 am Start


----------



## Permafrost (10. April 2015)

Muss morgen arbeiten da wirds nix.
Also heut den tag nutzen

Brrrr zum ersten mal schlepplift
Viel spass dir morgen und allen anderen


----------



## Rapido78 (10. April 2015)

Danke Dir auch....
Is kiki der Schlepplift. Musst nix selber machen.
Hinstellen und warten das Du eingehängt wirst und dann winfach laufen lassen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. April 2015)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie das morgen laufen wird mit den Lift


----------



## Permafrost (10. April 2015)

Naja ma schauen wie ich mich anstell^^
Beim schi fahren isses kein Problem.

Mehr als rausfallen kann ich ja net xD


----------



## santacruzer71 (10. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich entstehen morgen Bremswellen in der Liftspur ;-)


----------



## Permafrost (10. April 2015)

Hahahahaha
Die Straße hierher is schon ma wiederlich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srsly (10. April 2015)

Hast etwa den Feldweg oben rüber genommen?


----------



## Permafrost (10. April 2015)

Von amberg aus über die b14 hersbruck durch.
Und dann War bloß noch Mini Landstraße^^


----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2015)

Mal paar generelle Fragen zum Park, weil ich dazu auf der HP keine Infos finden konnte:
- der Parkplatz ist ja oben an der "Bergstation"...ist die Kasse dann auch oben oder zahlt man dann quasi erst nach der ersten Abfahrt im Tal?
- muss jeder den AGB-Wisch ausfüllen und abgeben? Falls ja, ist das dann einmalig, oder?
- was ist, wenn man selber wieder hochtreten will. Gibt es ein extra Ticket nur für die Streckennutzung?

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## actafool (10. April 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mal paar generelle Fragen zum Park, weil ich dazu auf der HP keine Infos finden konnte:
> - der Parkplatz ist ja oben an der "Bergstation"...ist die Kasse dann auch oben oder zahlt man dann quasi erst nach der ersten Abfahrt im Tal?
> Die Kasse ist unten, die erste Fahrt quasi frei.
> 
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (10. April 2015)

War heute mal wieder vor Ort und hat richtig Laune gemacht. In diesem Jahr wurde jetzt schon relativ viel gebaut. Der untere Teil der DH passt jetzt schon ganz gut. Der Abschnitt davor müsste dann noch überarbeitet werden. Die Rechtskurve die letztes Jahr notdürftig saniert wurde ist schon wieder am auseinanderbröckeln. 
Die Bremswellen unterhalb der Zielsprünge sind weg, woohoo! Hoffentlich hält es eine Weile.
Die Blueline ist im oberen Teil größtenteils fest und so langsam kann man diesen Teil fahren. Der Teil mit dem Gegenanstieg ist aber immer noch vorhanden. Keine Ahnung was das soll? Ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel.
Der untere Teil ist, wie auf der HP angekündigt, mehr als tief. Von der Idee her ist der Teil super. Ein paar Tables sind dabei. Die Absprünge wirken übermäßig steil und den step-up wird man mit dem Anlieger davor eher nicht schaffen. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch, ob das klappt wird man erst in einigen Monaten beurteilen können, weil so ein Sandboden lange braucht bis er fest wird. Es ist im übrigen ganz normaler Sand, wie man ihn verwendet, um Mörtel anzumischen....und kein Brechsand.
Gefallen wird mir die Blueline aber nie, da will einfach kein Flow aufkommen.. Gegenanstiege, unvollständige Anlieger und an 2-3 Stellen ein gefährlicher Streckenverlauf, der sicherlich zum einen oder anderen Helieinsatz führen wird.


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Das wird da sein, wo es direkt vor den Kroko´s rauskommt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. April 2015)

Du meinst wo die Strecken zusammenlaufen? Den Teil hab ich gar nicht betrachtet ehrlich gesagt. Ich meine eher den Streckenverlauf der Blueline selbst... es gibt da ein paar Kanten wo ich intuitiv gerne abziehen würde, aber dann z.B. rechts im Hang landen würde... und man sieht das erst, wenn es eigentlich schon vorbei ist. Als ich die Blueline zum ersten gefahren bin war sie zum Glück noch zu sandig. Bei entsprechendem Speed hätts mich wohl zerrissen...


----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2015)

Aber wenn man zuerst die Line langsam abfährt, dann sollte man die gefährlichen Stellen ja kennen, oder? 
Wenn es einem dann richtig zerbröselt, dann hat man keine Besichtigung gemacht und einfach blind drauf runter gebrettert? 
Oder ist die Linie einfach so blöd gemacht, dass man quasi immer wieder drauf reinfällt?


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Als ich die Blueline das erste mal (letztes Jahr) gefahren bin, stand ich plötzlich vor dem Kroko und ne Sekunde vor mir ist noch einer drüber geballert. Ich hab ich keinen Plan gehabt wo ich bin. Das wär fast ins Auge gegangen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. April 2015)

Also das heißt, dass man die blue line am Anfang besser langsam fährt?
Okay.... Das sollte man ja eh bei jedem trail so machen


----------



## iceis (10. April 2015)

Man ist Grundsätzlich immer selbst schuld wenn man sich abschießt.
Man unterschreibt ja das man informiert wurde sich alles anzugucken bevor man rumspringt und abzieht usw.
Ändert aber nix daran das die Streckenführung sehr bescheiden ist.
Wer Spaß daran hat auf zu flachen und engen Sandanliegern durchzurollen und an gewissen stellen nicht abzuziehen und bremsen zu müssen damit man nicht neben die Strecke springt der is da richtig gut aufgehoben.




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Absprünge wirken übermäßig steil und den step-up wird man mit dem Anlieger davor eher nicht schaffen. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch, ob das klappt wird man erst in einigen Monaten beurteilen können, weil so ein Sandboden lange braucht bis er fest wird.



Indem sich nach mindestens etlichen Wochen (ob das ganze wirklich Monate dauert is ja abhängig davon wieviel auf den Strecken gefahren wird, also wie gut/schlecht der Park besucht sein wird) alles gesetzt hat sind halt dann auch gleich wieder direkt die Bremswellen im verhärteten Boden mit drin weil dieser normale Sand der noch nichtmal nass in die Oberfläche verklopft wurde sich rausfahren wird....drum laber ich ja auch einigermaßen viel davon das Brechsand von vornherein mit reingearbeitet gehört und auch mal geshaped werden muss und nicht einfach mit ranzigen Aushub was hinschütten und dann das ganze Strecke nennen und obendrein dann mit einfachen Sand die Dellen zwischen den Bremswellen ausbessern wollen und dabei dann auch noch davon reden das es sich hierbei um Streckenpflege handelt.

Naja und damit dieser Sinnlose Aufwand dann auch bezahlt werden kann muss man natürlich auch die Preise erhöhen.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (10. April 2015)

Servusle Miteinander, 

also jetzt muss ich mich doch mal mit einbringen. 

Lieber 'iceis',
du schreibst hier ohne Punkt und Komma, dass einem schlecht wird. Und dann ist es nur Genörgel und Besserwisserei! Sei doch froh, dass es überhaupt einen Bikepark hier in der Gegend gibt und dass du dein Bike nicht selbst irgendein Hügel hoch schieben mußt. Und dass es einen Betreiber und Helfer gibt, die sehr viel Freizeit in den Erhalt des Parkes stecken. Überlege doch mal, was man alles machen muss, um die Stecken in Schuss zu halten. Und für die wenigen Leute, die das machen, ist der Park in einem super Zustand. 
Ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn ich hier bin, dass es einen Park in meiner Nähe gibt, der zudem zu dieser Jahreszeit schon auf hat.
Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, dann bleib doch einfach Zuhause oder fahre zum Geiskopf und warte, bis ich er öffnet. 
Auch wenn Osternohe nicht perfekt ist, kann man hier viel Spaß haben!


----------



## _arGh_ (11. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Und dass es einen Betreiber und Helfer gibt, die sehr viel Freizeit in den Erhalt des Parkes stecken. Überlege doch mal, was man alles machen muss, um die Stecken in Schuss zu halten. Und für die wenigen Leute, die das machen, ist der Park in einem super Zustand.


das haste dir aber ganz schön traumtänzerisch ausgedacht, weil es nämlich mal null den tatsachen entspricht.

übrigens würd ich es wirkl. begrüssen, wenn du einfach bei den tatsachen bleibst und deine meinung hier kundtust (du findest alles da voll tollo/besser gehts ja wohl kaum), und davon absiehst, hier anderen anweisungen zu geben, was sie zu denken oder zu tun hätten.

ich freu mich schon auf die antwort des "beschuldigten": die wird sicher deine unbegründeten anschuldigungen regelrecht vaporisieren.


----------



## iceis (11. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Servusle Miteinander,
> 
> also jetzt muss ich mich doch mal mit einbringen.
> 
> ...




Da du mir rätst zu überlegen was man machen muss um die Strecken in Schuss zu halten...du hast doch kein Wort gelesen von dem was ich geschrieben hab.

Schon mal in Osternohe bei der Streckenpflege geholfen?

Solang es mir nicht gefällt fahre ich auch nicht mehr nach Osternohe.
Das hab ich mehr als nur einmal geschrieben und das wüsstest du wenn du gescheit gelesen hättest.

Wenn hier einer auf Nörgler und Besserwisser macht dann versuchst du das hier noch am ehesten.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (11. April 2015)

Hallo Iceis,

dann hast du mich leider falsch verstanden. Ich habe deine Ratschläge zur Verbesserung der Trails schon gelesen, vielleicht hilft das ja auch. Ich meinte mit 'überleg mal, was man alles machen muss' eher, wieviel Aufwand, Zeit und Geld investiert werden muss, um deinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Osternohe ist ein kleiner Park mit sicherlich kleinem Geldbeutel und nicht zu vergleichen mit Leogang. Die können sich alles leisten, damit es perfekt ist. 
Vergleiche die Mittel und dann das Ergebnis, dann sieht man, dass Osternohe top ist.
Und dafür ist der Preis i.o. 
Wenn du mehr willst, solltest du auch bereit sein, mehr zu bezahlen. 
Ich gebe dir recht, dass ich nicht gelesen hast, dass du nicht mehr in O. fahren möchtest. Sorry. Ist dann ja auch konsequent.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (11. April 2015)

Hallo arGh,

ich verstehe nicht, warum du dich angegriffen fühlst. Und meine Meinung habe ich kund getan. Sorry, oben steht sie. 
zudem habe ich nicht behauptet, es geht nicht besser. Natürlich geht es besser, aber das ist sehr abhängig von den bereitstehenden finanziellen Mitteln. Und das sollte man einfach berücksichtigen und nicht nur Forderungen stellen, die ein kleiner Park nicht leisten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (11. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Hallo Iceis,
> 
> dann hast du mich leider falsch verstanden. Ich habe deine Ratschläge zur Verbesserung der Trails schon gelesen, vielleicht hilft das ja auch. Ich meinte mit 'überleg mal, was man alles machen muss' eher, wieviel Aufwand, Zeit und Geld investiert werden muss, um deinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Osternohe ist ein kleiner Park mit sicherlich kleinem Geldbeutel und nicht zu vergleichen mit Leogang. Die können sich alles leisten, damit es perfekt ist.
> Vergleiche die Mittel und dann das Ergebnis, dann sieht man, dass Osternohe top ist.
> ...



Gerade weil ich eben weis wieviel Aufwand und Geld reingesteckt werden muss damits ordentliche Strecken hat schreib ich hier ja.
Allein das Beispiel das jetzt unten die DH umgebaut wurde obwohl man für den Zeit und Geldaufwand viele andere wichtigere stellen erstmal hätte ausbessern können (eigentlich müssen). Schau dir z.b. mal den Wiesensprung genau an, die linke vordere Abstützung (aus Fahrtrichtung gesehen) fehlt schon lange und oben ein Stück Abstützung hat sich auch schon länger verabschiedet, an dem Sprung wurde seit ca. 2 Jahren überhauptnichts gemacht außer höchstens das Laub darauf entfernt. Ausgebrochene Abstützungen von Anliegern auf DH und FR im unteren Teil wurden auch nie ausgebessert, es wurde immer irgendwo mit Sand versucht Bremswellen auszubessern (was übrigens die übelste Schnapssidee ist, zumindest so wie dies seit einiger Zeit machen...wie man das mit dem Brechsand macht hab ich ja geschrieben und das kommt ja nicht von mir persönlich sondern von einen Streckenbauer mit Erfahrung) und auch die Landung vom Crankbrothersgap wurde mal mit Kies belegt und auch mit Sand anstatt zuerst die anderen Stellen nachzubessern. An dieser Stelle sei auch mal gesagt das es ja wohl nicht angehen kann eine zerbombte Landung mit Kies aufzuschütten, sowas gibts nur in Osternohe, und ich bezweifle auch stark das es weniger Aufwand ist den ganzen Kies reinzufahren und dann mit Schaufel zu verteilen anstatt ordentlich die Oberfläche aufzuhacken und mit Erde und Brechsand dauerhaltbarer zu machen. Und ob man da jetzt Kies oder Sand oberflächlich verteilt, ohne den bereits verpressten Boden vorher aufzuhacken macht das ganze einfach nur viel Arbeit, richtig haltbarer oder besser wird das dann aber nicht werden im Vergleich.
Es ist ja nicht erst seit gestern so das aufgrund von vielen Neubauten bereits bestehende Abschnitte immer weiter am zerfallen sind.
Dieses Motto "wir haben kein Geld und keine Zeit ums besser zu machen" dann aber im gleichen Atemzug neue Abschnitte bauen....ja ne is klar...
Es leidet übrigens auch die Sicherheit darunter, ok bisher hat sich noch niemand an herausragenden Nägeln aufgerissen oder zerlöchert man kann aber drauf warten das sowas mal passiert wenn man so viel vorhandenes einfach ignoriert oder nur mit einem halb geöffneten Auge begutachtet.
Es ist auch mal ganz oben auf der FR eine Landung zusammengekracht weil sie einfach zu vergammelt war, der junge Kerl kam ohne größere Verletzungen davon weil er verdammt viel Glück hatte. Sowas kann halt auch einfach mal richtig nach hinten losgehen und dann ist das Gejammer groß.
Darum finde ich ist es nicht verkehrt von mir hier zu versuchen mehrere darauf hinzuweisen sodas es eine Besserung gibt.
Und für die die mich überhauptnicht verstehen wollen - ich bin kein Feind sondern ein Freund!
Wäre ich ein echter Feind würde ich drauf pfeifen und mir doch nicht die Mühe machen hier zu versuchen ein wenig was zu bewirken, und falls du es nicht gelesen haben solltest ich habe schon viel zu oft mit den Leuten in Osternohe gesprochen und dabei ist wie man ja sieht nicht viel rausgekommen, es gammelt das meiste einfach vor sich hin und solange die Leute kommen und zahlen denkt ein Betreiber der selber nicht Rad fährt natürlich das alles supertoll sein muss weil ja der Umsatz stimmt...das er stimmt ist auch glasklar sonst hätten sie nicht wieder umbauen können oder die Blueline reinbaggern.


----------



## xlacherx (11. April 2015)

So, also heute war ich dann auch mal da! 
Vorweg! Ich hatte wirklich spass in dem Park! Die northshore mit den drei wallrides fand ich richtig geil! Im großen und ganzen fande ich das Thema mit dem Sand nicht sooooo wild, bis auf das letzte Stück der blue line vor den drei tabels mit Holzanfahrt. Also da ist der standkasten auf dem Spielplatz ja harmlos.... Das sind ja 10cm Schlamm mit 10cm losem Sand darauf.... Da hats rillen drin, da verschwindet der ganze Reifen  aber das wird vllt auch noch. 
Ich denke mal, dass es in jedem Park was gibt, was nicht perfekt ist. Die käsekrainer waren auch gut ;-) 

Was aber nicht so dolle war, wies ein jungen an dem marzocchi drop zerlegt hat.... Ich hab nur den Aufschlag gehört, und dann gesehn, wie er regungslos da lag.... Ich hoff er übersteht das gut! Immerhin kahm kein Heli.... 
So wie die Leute gesagt haben, die es gesehen haben, war er wohl viel zu schnell, und ist voll im flat aufgeschlagen :-/


----------



## _arGh_ (11. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Hallo arGh,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, warum du dich angegriffen fühlst. Und meine Meinung habe ich kund getan. Sorry, oben steht sie.
> zudem habe ich nicht behauptet, es geht nicht besser. Natürlich geht es besser, aber das ist sehr abhängig von den bereitstehenden finanziellen Mitteln. Und das sollte man einfach berücksichtigen und nicht nur Forderungen stellen, die ein kleiner Park nicht leisten kann.


es wird da sehr viel geld in die hand genommen: vor allem für sandpisten, die keiner braucht/will. das ganze wird dann noch über streckenteile gebaut, die besser waren. diese neuen sandkästen stören eigentlich nur die nicht, die überhaupt kein interesse daran haben, da einigermassen vorzeigbar durchzufahren. die kommen dann nämlich gar nicht in die verlegenheit, sich da sorgen zu machen, dass man auch amtlich wegrutschen könnte auf dem rieselsand und dann der tag oder noch viel mehr gelaufen ist, weil das fuss runtersetzen nicht mehr hilft. es geht also ganz am ende auch darum, dass die neuen strecken im endeffekt weniger sicher sind als die altbekannten.
mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man als stammfahrer sozusagen auf den sandgräbern der alten anbietbaren kurven rumfährt und die restlichen, noch spassigen streckenteile auch sich selbst und dem verfall überlassen werden.

man hat aber offensichtlicherweise genug zeit, den letzten teil der sogenannten dhstrecke komplett wegzureissen und im endeffekt mit all seinen suboptimalen eigenschaften wieder hinzubaggern. kostet sicher alles nix. bringt aber auch überhaupt nix.
es wird vor solchen aktionen auch nie jemand von den stammfahrern gefragt. es werden einfach tatsachen geschaffen. dann aber hinterher ganz empfindlich drauf reagiert, wenn man seine begründete meinung dazu äussert und konstatiert, dass man sich dort wohl nicht fürs biken/die biker selbst interessiert.

an diesem grösseren drop vor dem lift zerstört sich an jedem we mindestens einer.
das liegt aber nicht an der unfähigkeit der fahrer, sondern an der landung. wurde alles aber schon desöftern auch vor ort an die zuständigen herangetragen. ändern tut sich seit jahren nichts.


----------



## Frankentourer (11. April 2015)

Meine Eindrücke heute unterscheiden sich etwas von den Stammgästen. Blue Line ist dir meistbefahrene Strecke und im Vergleich zu dem Park vor 4 Jahren ist es viel besser und sicherer. Sand find ich gut vor allem sollte kein toniger Lehm bei Regen frei sein. Der Drop im Zielbereich braucht ne bremsende Anfahrt und nen nachgebesserten Landehügel. Die Downhill macht Spaß wie alle Naturtrails nur unten fehlt was. Was ich gut fände wär eine Info über die Linien oben. Das mit der rauhen Farbe auf Holz find ich Klasse. Insgesamt ein netter kleiner Park mit viel Privatinitiative ohne viel Ertrag. Vielleicht könnte man noch Parkgebühren und Nachts Campinggebühren verlangen? Auch die Verpflegung ist sehr günstig. Mir hats gefallen nur ein paar Schutzmatten fänd ich gut, die gibt es aber nirgens. Wer hier mosert soll doch einen Park aufmachen, gibt genug unrentable Lifte!


----------



## xlacherx (11. April 2015)

Das mit der Karte stimmt. Als wir heute das erste mal oben standen, wussten wir nicht, wo wir jetzt hin müssten. Erst nach der 4-5 Abfahrt hatte ich nen groben Überblick.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. April 2015)

Blue Line und meistbefahrene Strecke? Ich glaube nicht, das du die eigentliche blue-line meinst, für die muss man ein paar Kurven vor den großen Holz-Anliegern nochmal links abbiegen und da war im Herbst und auch jetzt so gut wie nie jemand unterwegs.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. April 2015)

Blueline wird eigentlich kaum gefahren, die meisten fahren die Freeride über 9er/Kroko oder DH.

Das mit der Landung vom Marzocchi stimmt. Am Wochenende fährt deswegen jedes mal mindestens einer ins KKH. Ist aber schon lange so, ist den Betreibern bekannt, aber gemacht wird trotzdem nichts. Ich frage mich wie es mit der Haftung ausschaut, auch wenn jeder den Wisch unterschreiben muss. Immerhin ist das einfach fahrlässig, weil der Mangel ja bekannt ist und man jedes WE sehen kann, wie sich einer böse zerlegt.


----------



## curses (12. April 2015)

Welchen Wisch muss man denn unterschreiben? 
Waren am Freitag das erste mal da aber unterschrieben hab ich nichts.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. April 2015)

Tja normalerweise wird man gefragt ob man das erste mal da ist und falls ja kriegst eine Vereinbarung vorgelegt, die die Haftungsfrage klären soll. Als ich beim ersten mal dort war hab ich aber auch nichts unterschrieben.. die sind erst später drauf gekommen. Am besten jemand stürzt sich mal am ersten Tag den Marzocchi runter. (Achtung Ironie...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2015)

Ich hatte das hier auch gelesen dass man da was unterschreiben muss. Hab also drauf gewartet. An der haben wir dann aber nur gezahlt und gut wars.


----------



## iceis (12. April 2015)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Meine Eindrücke heute unterscheiden sich etwas von den Stammgästen. Blue Line ist dir meistbefahrene Strecke und im Vergleich zu dem Park vor 4 Jahren ist es viel besser und sicherer. Sand find ich gut vor allem sollte kein toniger Lehm bei Regen frei sein. Der Drop im Zielbereich braucht ne bremsende Anfahrt und nen nachgebesserten Landehügel. Die Downhill macht Spaß wie alle Naturtrails nur unten fehlt was. Was ich gut fände wär eine Info über die Linien oben. Das mit der rauhen Farbe auf Holz find ich Klasse. Insgesamt ein netter kleiner Park mit viel Privatinitiative ohne viel Ertrag. Vielleicht könnte man noch Parkgebühren und Nachts Campinggebühren verlangen? Auch die Verpflegung ist sehr günstig. Mir hats gefallen nur ein paar Schutzmatten fänd ich gut, die gibt es aber nirgens. Wer hier mosert soll doch einen Park aufmachen, gibt genug unrentable Lifte!



Fakt ist die alte Blueline wurde viel mehr gefahren als die neue weil die alte naturbelassen war und niemand nach einer Sandautobahn verlangt hat.
Fakt ist auch das der Aufwand der für die neue draufgegangen ist dazu ausgereicht hätte die alte Blueline wieder frisch zu machen und dauerhaltbarer.
Zum Sand sag ich nix mehr weil wer es nicht verstehen will den kann man nicht helfen.

Gibt genug unrentable Lifte? Erzähl mal mehr.
Fakt ist nämlich das ich schon bei einen Skivereinsvorstand war der nichts mit Sommerbetrieb zu tun haben will, und bei denen kam übern Winter keine brauchbare Schneedecke zustande für einen halbwegs rentablen Winterbetrieb. 

Die Verpflegung ist dir zu günstig und du würdest gerne Campinggebühren und Parkgebühren bezahlen?
Was für ein Zufall ich find auch alles viel zu billig, die Bikes, die Autos, ich weis ja garnicht mehr wohin mit meinem Geld so billig is das alles....


----------



## iceis (12. April 2015)

Unterschreiben tut man indem man eine Tageskarte kauft.
Zitat aus den AGB's nachzulesen auf der ersten Seite.
"HINWEIS: Mit dem Kauf eines der Tickets des Bikeparks Osternohe erklärt sich der Nutzer automatisch mit den AGB´s und Sicherheitsbestimmungen einverstanden und richtet sich danach."


----------



## Brixton (12. April 2015)

War gestern auch wieder vor Ort.  Ich war zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu einigen Romanschreibern hier  
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sich so viel Gedanken über den Park machen kann. Bin ich froh, dass ich da mit keinem tauschen muss... Aber ich gehör auch zu denen, die nur paar mal im
März / April kommen, Bock auf fahren haben nach dem Winter und froh sind, dass der Park schon früh öffnet.
Einzig den Ausgang vom Wallride vermisse ich wirklich und fand das spannender als den 9er. 
Mir hat's vorher gefallen, ins Lose zu fallen und ordentlich den Anker zu werfen. Für die Pflege isses so sicher einfacher.


----------



## Eckes88 (13. April 2015)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Meine Eindrücke heute unterscheiden sich etwas von den Stammgästen. Blue Line ist dir meistbefahrene Strecke und im Vergleich zu dem Park vor 4 Jahren ist es viel besser und sicherer. Sand find ich gut vor allem sollte kein toniger Lehm bei Regen frei sein. Der Drop im Zielbereich braucht ne bremsende Anfahrt und nen nachgebesserten Landehügel. Die Downhill macht Spaß wie alle Naturtrails nur unten fehlt was. Was ich gut fände wär eine Info über die Linien oben. Das mit der rauhen Farbe auf Holz find ich Klasse. Insgesamt ein netter kleiner Park mit viel Privatinitiative ohne viel Ertrag. Vielleicht könnte man noch Parkgebühren und Nachts Campinggebühren verlangen? Auch die Verpflegung ist sehr günstig. Mir hats gefallen nur ein paar Schutzmatten fänd ich gut, die gibt es aber nirgens. Wer hier mosert soll doch einen Park aufmachen, gibt genug unrentable Lifte!



Ich war auch am Samstag da. Da war die Hölle los. Wenn man sich Osternohe zum letzten Jahr anschaut ist einiges besser geworden. Blueline ist anscheinend fertig und wurde glaube ich häufig von den Fahrtechnikschulen/ "normalen" Mountainbikern genutzt, was den Park für so eine Zielgruppe auch etwas interessanter macht. Is zwar nix für mich aber kann ja sein dass das für den Park rentabel ist. die Downhill wurde deutlich überarbeitet. Wenn ich mich nicht irre wurde der Wiesensprung verbessert  und unten einiges so dass es deutlich mehr Spaß macht als letztes Jahr. Sprunghügel in der Mitte wurden ebenfalls gut überarbeitet, funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei. Die Sache mit dem Sand finde ich soweit ok, bis auf die Kurve vor dem Kroko. Da sammelt sich zu viel loser Sand, aber gut es gibt Schlimmeres.


----------



## _arGh_ (13. April 2015)

du irrst, in jeglicher hinsicht.

es hilft auch zu unterscheiden: zwischen denjenigen, die dort wirklich ernsthaft das ganze jahr fahren wollen, und den anderen, die nur 2/3 mal im jahr vorbeischauen und alles toll finden, hauptsache der lift zieht sie hoch.
die ersteren haben ein ehrliches interesse an ernstzunehmenden strecken, dagegen sind diejenigen, die scheinbar gerne in besseren sandkästen rumrutschen, während der "haupt"saison nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetiinthewood (13. April 2015)

Dann fahr doch woanders hin, wenn es dir dort nicht gefällt. Oder stell dich mit hin und nimm die Schaufel und die Säge in die Hand und helfe mit! Da hat bestimmt niemand etwas dagegen.


----------



## derwaaal (13. April 2015)

Das hat er schon, wie schon oft geschrieben!

Ihm gefällt es nur so gut, dass er es noch weiter verbessern möchte und diese Kritikpunkte anbringt, bei Parkpersonal wie bei der Mtb-Gemeinde (hier).

Ich hoffe, das trifft es einigermaßen.


----------



## _arGh_ (13. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch woanders hin, wenn es dir dort nicht gefällt. Oder stell dich mit hin und nimm die Schaufel und die Säge in die Hand und helfe mit! Da hat bestimmt niemand etwas dagegen.


alles schon gemacht.
die verantwortlichen haben kein interesse.
nichtmal wenn auf gefährliche oder kaputte stellen hingewiesen wird.

das geht sogar so weit, dass von locals gut gebautes zeug einfach für viel geld weggebaggert wird und dann einfach diese lächerlichen sandpisten hinkommen.

keiner hat was gegen anfänger- und allwettertaugliche strecken. sie sollten nur auch was taugen (wie flow country am gk zB) und nicht alle normalen strecken durch absolut murksige/unspassige und zum teil auch gefährliche neubauten ersetzt werden.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (13. April 2015)

Verbessern wollen ist ja sehr löblich, aber dann schimpfe ich hier nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit rum, sondern handle, oder?

Zu 'iseis' bezüglich 'Teurer Park':
Ich finde die Preise ebenfalls moderat bis günstig. Und der Vorwurf an die Betreiber, sie wären nur an dem Geld interessiert, finde ich nicht fair. Wenn er nicht auch Lust auf das Ganze hätte, würde er es sicher auch nicht machen.  Reich wird davon sicherlich niemand und für umsonst sollen sie es ja auch nicht tun. Natürlich muss der Park auch wirtschaftlich denken und schauen, wie er Alles und Alle bezahlen kann. Daher ist die Blueline für jedermann durchaus sinnvoll, um auch Nichtprofies an den Sport heranzuführen. Jeder hat mal angefangen und dafür sind einfache Strecken notwendig. Daß der Park nur für die Pros wäre, ist sehr egoistisch gedacht. Und würde sich finanziell wohl tatsächlich nicht rechnen. Somit muss man allen dankbar sein, die kommen und bezahlen. Und dem Betreiber, dass er den Laden nicht einfach zu macht!


----------



## _arGh_ (13. April 2015)

was ist denn los mit dir? willst du mir hier jetzt das wort verbieten?
oder kannst du evtl nicht so gut lesen? sonst wüsstest du ja, dass schon seit jahren mehrfach gehandelt wurde und auch noch immer wird. nur deswegen ist das geschimpfe hier so gross.

scheinbar hast du auch null ahnung, was den park angeht. sonst würdest du hier nichts von finanzen und ähnlichem labern.
wegen dieser blueline und dem sand werden nicht mehr leute in den park kommen. es ist eher so, dass viele genau deswegen gar nicht mehr hinfahren.
insgesamt ist das eine in relation gigantische geldverschwendung.


----------



## zuspät (13. April 2015)

dass die betreiber nicht reagieren wenn auf beschädigte streckenteile hingewiesen wird, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (13. April 2015)

Vielleicht kommt es ja einfach nur darauf an, wie man es sagt...
Man kann freundlich darauf hinweisen oder jahrelang nur meckern, dass alles doof ist, wann sie machen. 
Ich kenne den Park schon, aber ich komm mit den 'Fehlern' klar. Auch als Freizeitbiker. Schließlich sind Naturtrails auch nicht gebaut und perfekt.


----------



## xlacherx (13. April 2015)

um das mal mit dem Sand noch abzurunden ;-) Das Bild habe ich grad auf der Facebook Page vom Geißkopf gefunden 







ich denke, wenn Sand so verarbeitet wird, beschwert sich im nachhinein keinder darüber ;-)


----------



## _arGh_ (13. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es ja einfach nur darauf an, wie man es sagt...
> Man kann freundlich darauf hinweisen oder jahrelang nur meckern, dass alles doof ist, wann sie machen.
> Ich kenne den Park schon, aber ich komm mit den 'Fehlern' klar. Auch als Freizeitbiker. Schließlich sind Naturtrails auch nicht gebaut und perfekt.


du willst also den "bösen moserern" unterstellen, dass sie keinerlei umgangsformen hätten, weil sie nicht wie du per se alles nett finden?

der vergleich von irgendeinem "naturtrail" im wald mit gebauten strecken in einem bikepark, für die man im endeffekt zahlt, ist echt dümmlich.
aber dein sonniges gemüt wird dir sicher auch dann weiterhelfen, wenn unter dir die strecke wegbricht und es dich schön freundlich ablegt.


----------



## iceis (14. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Verbessern wollen ist ja sehr löblich, aber dann schimpfe ich hier nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit rum, sondern handle, oder?
> 
> Zu 'iseis' bezüglich 'Teurer Park':
> Ich finde die Preise ebenfalls moderat bis günstig. Und der Vorwurf an die Betreiber, sie wären nur an dem Geld interessiert, finde ich nicht fair. Wenn er nicht auch Lust auf das Ganze hätte, würde er es sicher auch nicht machen.  Reich wird davon sicherlich niemand und für umsonst sollen sie es ja auch nicht tun. Natürlich muss der Park auch wirtschaftlich denken und schauen, wie er Alles und Alle bezahlen kann. Daher ist die Blueline für jedermann durchaus sinnvoll, um auch Nichtprofies an den Sport heranzuführen. Jeder hat mal angefangen und dafür sind einfache Strecken notwendig. Daß der Park nur für die Pros wäre, ist sehr egoistisch gedacht. Und würde sich finanziell wohl tatsächlich nicht rechnen. Somit muss man allen dankbar sein, die kommen und bezahlen. Und dem Betreiber, dass er den Laden nicht einfach zu macht!



Wo bitte hab ich denn behauptet das es dem Betreiber nur um Geldeinnahmen geht?
Und das so ein Park nicht für umsonst betrieben werden kann ist ja eh klar.
Wie schon gesagt hast du nicht richtig gelesen was ich alles geschrieben habe denn dann wüsstest du das der Betreiber sogar Geld sparen würde wenn die ganze Sache um einiges anders laufen würde.
Das was die auf der jetzigen Blueline veranstalten hätte man auch locker auf der alten vergammelten Blueline machen können und dabei hätten dann die Anfänger auch mehr gelernt als nur durch zu flache Sandanlieger zu fahren die es sonst nirgends gibt.
Und was soll der Satz von dir "Daß der Park nur für die Pros wäre, ist sehr egoistisch gedacht."?
Das der Park nur für Pros wäre hat sicher niemand behauptet!
Im Gegenteil sogar, denn würde man Strecken so bauen das der Hang so gut wie möglich ausgenutzt wird sodas man quasi durchsurfen kann ohne zu Bremsen dann hat man viel weniger Pflegearbeiten zu erledigen und solche Strecken sind dann auch viel Anfängertauglicher abgesehen davon das sie länger sind und mehr Kurven haben was dann dazu führt das der Park allgemein besser besucht werden würde von Anfängern UND Fortgeschrittenen während der eigentlichen Saison und nicht nur in der Vor und Nachsaison.
Und wie bitte? Man muss allen dankbar sein die kommen und bezahlen und dem Betreiber dass er den Laden nicht einfach zu macht weil es sich finanziell nicht rechnen würde? Ernsthaft?
Hast du eigentlich mitgeschnitten das immer wieder neue Sachen gebaut werden (die ganz sicher nicht billig waren/sind)? Du tust grad so als würden die vorm Abgrund stehen. das ist sicher nicht der Fall.
Die lassen es ja wohl mehr als so richtig krachen....mal eben ne Blueline die voll fürn allerwertesten is hinbaggern anstatt mindestens mal die meistbefahrenste Strecke "FR" richtig fit zu machen. Aber was erzähl ich dir, du checkst es ja doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (14. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> um das mal mit dem Sand noch abzurunden ;-) Das Bild habe ich grad auf der Facebook Page vom Geißkopf gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Bild zeigt wie eine neue Strecke gebaut wird, bitte verwechsle das nicht mit den Aktionen bereits bestehende verpresste Strecken (mit Bremswellen) mit Sand auszubessern ohne den Boden vorher aufzuhacken (und die Bremswellen wegzuhacken) und den Sand so wie abgebildet reinzuarbeiten!


----------



## iceis (14. April 2015)

zuspät schrieb:


> dass die betreiber nicht reagieren wenn auf beschädigte streckenteile hingewiesen wird, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.



Auf welche beschädigte Streckenteile hast du denn hingewiesen und wie wurden sie anschließend ausgebessert?


----------



## iceis (14. April 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> War gestern auch wieder vor Ort.  Ich war zufrieden. Im Gegensatz zu einigen Romanschreibern hier
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man sich so viel Gedanken über den Park machen kann. Bin ich froh, dass ich da mit keinem tauschen muss... Aber ich gehör auch zu denen, die nur paar mal im
> März / April kommen, Bock auf fahren haben nach dem Winter und froh sind, dass der Park schon früh öffnet.
> Einzig den Ausgang vom Wallride vermisse ich wirklich und fand das spannender als den 9er.
> Mir hat's vorher gefallen, ins Lose zu fallen und ordentlich den Anker zu werfen. Für die Pflege isses so sicher einfacher.



Bei denen die du als Romanschreiber bezeichnest kannst dich herzlichst bedanken für Streckenabschnitte die vorher noch garkeine waren.
Weiterhin viel Spass auf dem Boden der unter anderem durch meine Hand ging.


----------



## pndrev (14. April 2015)

zuspät schrieb:


> dass die betreiber nicht reagieren wenn auf beschädigte streckenteile hingewiesen wird, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.



Auf der Northshore, die von der Tableline in den unteren Teil führt, waren schon in der Saison nachdem sie gebaut wurde über 1 Jahr lang mehrere Bretter locker. Zwar nicht gefährlich, aber trotzdem ziemlich aussagekräftig, wenn auf dem (damals) neuesten Teil defekte Stellen nicht ausgebessert werden.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (14. April 2015)

iceis und arGh, ihr zwei seid schon süß, 
beide hochgehen, wenn man eure Meinung nicht teilt und selbst diejenigen zerlegen, denen der Park gefällt. 

Servusle


----------



## Brixton (14. April 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Bei denen die du als Romanschreiber bezeichnest kannst dich herzlichst bedanken für Streckenabschnitte die vorher noch garkeine waren.
> Weiterhin viel Spass auf dem Boden der unter anderem durch meine Hand ging.


Hast du eigentlich gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
Kackst du also auch Leute an die schreiben, dass der Park gefällt. 
Ich klink mich aus hier. Evtl sieht man sich Samstag oder Sonntag...


----------



## hillbilly72 (14. April 2015)

Yo. Hätte hier noch 'nen extrem inovativen Vorschlag,der mir die heimelige Atmosphäre in Ono total versüßen würde.
Sandkuchen zum Kaffee  over and out


----------



## xlacherx (14. April 2015)

Der Park ist einfach nur hoch modern und ist eigenlich für fatbikes gebaut worden


----------



## iceis (14. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> iceis und arGh, ihr zwei seid schon süß,
> beide hochgehen, wenn man eure Meinung nicht teilt und selbst diejenigen zerlegen, denen der Park gefällt.
> 
> Servusle



Du, das du dich von mir zerlegt fühlst ist deine eigene Schuld. Denn ich Argumentiere im Gegensatz zu dir und du liest anscheinend nicht genau genug und unterstellst Dinge die ich nicht behauptet/geschrieben habe.
Wenns dir dort gefällt is es doch cool, da wünsch ich auch dir viel Spass.



Brixton schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
> Kackst du also auch Leute an die schreiben, dass der Park gefällt.
> Ich klink mich aus hier. Evtl sieht man sich Samstag oder Sonntag...



Schon komisch das vieles in den falschen Hals rutscht wenn man sich mit Leuten die man nicht kennt im Inet austauscht.
Ich hab dir nur mitteilen wollen das die von dir als Romanschreiber bezeichneten Personen daran beteiligt waren das Leute wie du Spass haben in Osternohe und das es ein "Danke" wert sei. Den Spass hab ich dir dann auch gewünscht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger sollte an Information dabei rüber kommen.



Ob sich nun was verbessert in Osternohe oder nicht, mir kann keiner sagen ich hätte nichts dafür getan oder es nicht versucht mich für gut gebaute Strecken (mehr Sicherheit, mehr Haltbarkeit, längere Strecken durch bessere Ausnutzung des Gefälles usw.) einzusetzen.
Da ich das wichtigste und ein bisschen mehr von dem was ich loswerden wollte gepostet habe werde ich diesen Thread nicht weiter beobachten.
Ihr werdet also nichts mehr von mir hören, sehen oder lesen im Bezug auf Osternohe und ich hoffe das wenigstens einigen Leuten klar wurde worum es geht.
Kann ja nicht sein das jeder alles in den falschen Hals kriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (15. April 2015)

Wie recht Du hast. Im Kontext sind die Romanschreiber halt die Nörgler. Da ist bei Dir was ind en falschen Hald gerutscht...
Aber egal. 
Cool down...


----------



## Wenzel79 (15. April 2015)

ohne die Diskussion verfolgt zu haben:

Ich war am FR in Onohe und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Wenzel79 (15. April 2015)

Yetiinthewood schrieb:


> Osternohe ist ein kleiner Park mit sicherlich kleinem Geldbeutel und nicht zu vergleichen mit Leogang. Die können sich alles leisten, damit es perfekt ist.
> Vergleiche die Mittel und dann das Ergebnis, dann sieht man, dass Osternohe top ist.
> Und dafür ist der Preis i.o.



So ist es. Man muss doch nur mal sehen, wie spaßig der obere Teil der Freeride-Strecke mittlerweile ist! Das hat auch seine Zeit gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte den obigen Kurvenabschnitt Richtung Crank & Northshores kaum jemand missen, jeder hat Spaß daran und der Park hat dadurch nur hinzugewonnen. Aber ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau an die saudämliche Diskussion wegen dem "Mauersprung"-Abriss damals vor zwei Jahren. Da haben sich ziemlich viele Leute aufgeregt, dass das Geld in die völlig falschen Kanäle fließt etc. blablubb. Im Endeffekt ging es tatsächlich bloß um einen sage und schreibe 40cm hohen Drop und eine max. 15m lange holprige Strecke! Die wurden beim Umbau tatsächlich Platt gemacht, oh welch Vergehen! Und dafür gab's den ganzen Zwergenaufstand damals. Und wie ist es heute? Der Park und der größte Teil seiner Kundschaft hat von dem damaligen Umbau nur profitiert.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mit jeder Menge Gezeter, Gemoser & Gelaber muss man beim Ausbau eines Bikeparks wohl immer Rechnen.


----------



## Frankentourer (15. April 2015)

Gibt es eine Blockfunktion für Dauersotterer? Iceis wär der Erste!


----------



## _arGh_ (15. April 2015)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> So ist es. Man muss doch nur mal sehen, wie spaßig der obere Teil der Freeride-Strecke mittlerweile ist! Das hat auch seine Zeit gebraucht, aber jetzt möchte den obigen Kurvenabschnitt Richtung Crank & Northshores kaum jemand missen, jeder hat Spaß daran und der Park hat dadurch nur hinzugewonnen. Aber ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau an die saudämliche Diskussion wegen dem "Mauersprung"-Abriss damals vor zwei Jahren. Da haben sich ziemlich viele Leute aufgeregt, dass das Geld in die völlig falschen Kanäle fließt etc. blablubb. Im Endeffekt ging es tatsächlich bloß um einen sage und schreibe 40cm hohen Drop und eine max. 15m lange holprige Strecke! Die wurden beim Umbau tatsächlich Platt gemacht, oh welch Vergehen! Und dafür gab's den ganzen Zwergenaufstand damals. Und wie ist es heute? Der Park und der größte Teil seiner Kundschaft hat von dem damaligen Umbau nur profitiert.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: mit jeder Menge Gezeter, Gemoser & Gelaber muss man beim Ausbau eines Bikeparks wohl immer Rechnen.


ach wie putzig: der nächste, der sich durch dummlabern und faktenverdrehen hervortut.

dieser "zwergenaufstand" war dermassen berechtigt. dieser umbau war einfach nur gigantischer, unfahrbarer murks.
das ganze wurde dann nochmal komplett abgeändert (und das fällt natürlich gar nicht unter geldverschwendung), nachdem wir uns mit dem betreiber abgestritten hatten. und jetzt rate mal, wer da vor ort war und das ganze entscheidend mitkonzipiert und dann auch in den jetzigen zustand geshapet hat?
das waren der werte iceis und ich. seitdem werkeln sie wieder schön eigenverantwortlich da rum. was dabei rauskommt, sieht man. dass das nämlich alles schön am vergammeln ist, liegt auch nur daran, dass sie es halt null pflegen, geschweige denn mal an den nötigen stellen noch etwas aufwerten.

(insgesamt ist es aber so, dass dieser gesamte, sauteure umbau von der mauersprungsektion absolut unnötig gewesen ist. man hätte da mit viel weniger aufwand ein viel spassigeres ergebnis erzielen können. denn selbst wenn die kurven im jetzigen zustand ganz nett zu fahren sind: für ein park/bigbike ist der abschnitt echt gar nix.)

ja mein freund, du solltest ab sofort lieber nur noch blueline fahren: denn genau so einen murks kommt wegen dermassen anspruchsloser kundschaft/melkkühen wie euch am ende dabei raus.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (16. April 2015)

Oh ihr Helden der Bikeparks! Ihr seid die Größten und alle anderen sind nur die kleinen, unwissenden Deppen. Warum machst du dich nicht wie dein Wingman iceis vom Anker... Du wiederholst duch nur noch und beleidigst dabei noch wild die Leute. 
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück auf der Suche nach dem Park eurer Träume mit den Leuten, die alles genau so machen, wie ihr es wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (16. April 2015)

ach, geh du doch deine naturtrails fahren. vielleicht fallen dir da paar ernstzunehmende, weil objektiv verwertbare argumente ein.

ich würds echt nett finden, wenn du dich hier mal sachlich an der diskussion beteiligen würdest.


----------



## Wenzel79 (16. April 2015)

Verrate mir mal bitte eine _deutsche_ Bikepark-Strecke die alle deine Anforderungen erfüllt. Nur so zum Vergleich.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (16. April 2015)

Es geht doch nicht um die perfekte Strecke, die alle Anforderungen von jedem erfüllt! Sondern einfach darum, das vorhandene Gelände und die finanziellen Mittel vernünftig und zielführend einzusetzen. Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt? 
Ein Lob an arGh und iceis für ihre Geduld, die immer gleichen Punkte stets jedem Poster noch mal neu zu erklären.


----------



## Yetiinthewood (16. April 2015)

Wer ist denn hier nicht sachlich? 
Ich zitiere nur: Melkkühe...

Ich habe sicherlich nichts gegen echte Argumente und Hinweise. Die habt ihr ja ausführlich eingebracht. Aber leider kippt ihr immer wieder ins Unsachliche und hebt euch selbst auf einen besserwisserischen Trohn. Und das nervt.
Und ja, ich habe keine Ahnung vom Steckenbau, hab ich noch nie gemacht. Brauch ich auch nicht, um hier schreiben zu dürfen! 

Naturtrails: Die Herausforderung beim Mountainbiken liegt in meinen Augen darin, auf allen Strecken mit seinen unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften zurecht zu kommen. Egal wo!


----------



## Yetiinthewood (16. April 2015)

Hallo Psycho,

nein, ist nicht zuviel verlangt. 
Jedoch tun einige hier so, als wäre es ihr eigener Park und sind sauer auf den Betreiber, der an IHREN Stecken rumfummelt. Und das IHRE Stecken nicht gepflegt werden.


----------



## _arGh_ (16. April 2015)

das hier ist ein forum, genauer gesagt das berühmt berüchtigte ibc.
wenn du mit dem "zwergenaufstand" anfängst, dann wirst grad noch auf "melkkühe" klarkommen.

ich will hier eigtl gar nicht posten: aber wenn die zustände im einzig näher gelegenen park dermassen desolat bzw. unanbietbar sind, dann muss ich das halt. nicht dass noch der eindruck entsteht, jeder würde das da alles supertoll finden und gerne dafür geld zahlen. 
einzig die monopolstellung/exkulsivität des parks sichert ihm die kundschaft, nicht die strecken.


----------



## Alex199 (16. April 2015)

Hallo, 
Monopolstellung für wen? Für die 14 jährigen Kids ausm Dorf ohne Führerschein?
Grüße


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2015)

für die Leute die finanziell/familiär nicht in der Lage sind, > 200km für nen Tag oder Wochenende in einen anderen Bikepark zu fahren?


----------



## Alex199 (16. April 2015)

Jop, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Sorry.
Aber mit Monopolstellung hat das trotzdem nichts zu tun.


----------



## ventizm (16. April 2015)

sondern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wenzel79 (16. April 2015)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um die perfekte Strecke, die alle Anforderungen von jedem erfüllt! Sondern einfach darum, das vorhandene Gelände und die finanziellen Mittel vernünftig und zielführend einzusetzen. Ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt?


Wenn du noch kurz erklärst wer genau darüber entscheidet, was in einem gegebenen finanziellen Rahmen vernünftig und zielführend für den Bikepark ist, dann könnte man dir in der Sache bedenkenlos zustimmen.

Zur "Monopolstellung":
Eine Monopolstellung hat Osternohe ganz sicher nicht. Zumindest nicht für all jene Mtb-Fahrer, die auch dann biken, wenn sie vorher kein Schlepplift irgendwo hochgezogen hat. Und außer Osternohe gibt es noch einige legale, halblegale und illegale Bikespots um Nürnberg herum.

Abgesehen davon: im Umkreis von 150km stehen immerhin noch die Bikeparks am Silbersattel, Hochberg und Ochsenkopf zur Auswahl.


----------



## Brixton (16. April 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> das hier ist ein forum, genauer gesagt das berühmt berüchtigte ibc.
> wenn du mit dem "zwergenaufstand" anfängst, dann wirst grad noch auf "melkkühe" klarkommen.
> 
> ich will hier eigtl gar nicht posten: aber wenn die zustände im einzig näher gelegenen park dermassen desolat bzw. unanbietbar sind, dann muss ich das halt. nicht dass noch der eindruck entsteht, jeder würde das da alles supertoll finden und gerne dafür geld zahlen.
> einzig die monopolstellung/exkulsivität des parks sichert ihm die kundschaft, nicht die strecken.





_arGh_ schrieb:


> ach wie putzig: der nächste, der sich durch dummlabern und faktenverdrehen hervortut.
> 
> dieser "zwergenaufstand" war dermassen berechtigt. dieser umbau war einfach nur gigantischer, unfahrbarer murks.
> das ganze wurde dann nochmal komplett abgeändert (und das fällt natürlich gar nicht unter geldverschwendung), nachdem wir uns mit dem betreiber abgestritten hatten. und jetzt rate mal, wer da vor ort war und das ganze entscheidend mitkonzipiert und dann auch in den jetzigen zustand geshapet hat?
> ...


Dieser Thread sollte zwischenzeitlich für inhaltliche Sinnlosigkeit und Zeitverschwendung einen Melkkuhpreis erhalten 
Ihr macht einem onohe beim mitlesen fast schon madig. Gut, dass man davon im Park nichts mehr merkt am WE


----------



## ventizm (17. April 2015)

ich finde ja das keiner von allen die was dazu gesagt haben unrecht hatte. jeder beitrag war berechtigt und keiner davon gelogen. es gibt halt einfach unterschiedliche meinungen.

also: entspannt euch alle mal ein bisschen und hoch die tassen!


----------



## Yetiinthewood (17. April 2015)

Prost


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2015)

Brixton schrieb:


> Gut, dass man davon im Park nichts mehr merkt am WE



Das ist eines der Probleme des Parks (in mancher Hinsicht jedenfalls)


----------



## ride-FX (2. Mai 2015)

Na zum Glück schlafen ja andere Betreiber nicht  und jeder darf hinfahren wo er hin will. Halt nur schade dass die heimischen es ned checken.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (2. Mai 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das erste Stück der Blueline auch schrecklich finde.
Allerdings haben die Streckenbauer beim zweiten Abschnitt bewiesen, dass sie es besser können.
Jetzt noch das erste Stück im selbsten Stil und die Strecke macht Laune


----------



## ATw (2. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mir den Park heute mal angekuckt. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Sehr angenehme, fast schon familiäre Stimmung da.
Die downhill Strecke hat mir am besten gefallen. Nur die Tatsachen, dass man nicht mit EC-Karte bezahlen kann hat mich etwas irritiert


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2015)

Den großen Drop hättest fast versemmelt oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (3. Mai 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Den großen Drop hättest fast versemmelt oder sehe ich das falsch?


Jo, war viel zu schnell dran und bin im flat gelandet...


----------



## derwaaal (3. Mai 2015)

Aber witzige Idee mit dem Retro.


----------



## ATw (3. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber witzige Idee mit dem Retro.


Danke. Ich hatte nur langweilige onboard Aufnahmen, irgendwie musste da ein bisschen Pepp ran


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Mai 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Jo, war viel zu schnell dran und bin im flat gelandet...


 
Oh weh, passiert leider regelmäßig und geht relativ oft nicht gut aus..


----------



## zuspät (3. Mai 2015)

schön wenns dir gefallen hat


----------



## Wenzel79 (4. Mai 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oh weh, passiert leider regelmäßig und geht relativ oft nicht gut aus..


Jep. Die optimale Geschwindigkeit um schön sauber in die Landung zu kommen ist unfassbar langsam, fast Schrittgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (17. Mai 2015)

War heute mal wieder in Osternohe um mir diverse Umbauten mal anzusehen. Ich war zuletzt 2013 dort und ich muß sagen, entgegen einigen Hetzparaden hier im Forum war ich schon positiv überrascht. Denke da dürfte für jeden was dabei sein außer für "DIE BESTEN" natürlich. Auch der Umgang miteinander hat mich positiv überrascht. Hatte ich in diesem Park schon anders erlebt. 
Da muß man eigentlich nur noch eines an die ganzen Hetzer und Schlechtredner sagen: "Danke, das ihr nicht mehr kommen wollt." Allen anderen wünsch ich viel Spaß in einem kleinen Spaßpark.

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Mai 2015)

schön für dich, dass dir vermurkste sandkastenkurven voll taugen.

wegen anspruchslosen fahrern wie dir wird der park immer schlechter.


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2015)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> schön für dich, dass dir vermurkste sandkastenkurven voll taugen.
> 
> wegen anspruchslosen fahrern wie dir wird der park immer schlechter.


Als hättest du nicht gewusst, worauf du dich einlässt mit deiner Saisonkarte...


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Mai 2015)

einer muss es ihnen ja sagen, sonst verlieren sie noch jeden kontakt zur realiät.


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2015)

Es sollte so eine Gemeinschaft der am Bikepark Interessierten geben, quasi eine Art Verein wo du direkt im Verhältnis zu den Entscheidern vom Bikepark und den Trailbauern stehst und dann gemeinsam entschieden wird, was und wie gebaut wird. 
Oder gibt es sowas wohl "schon" in Osternohe?  

(Achtung Fangfrage!)


----------



## der_erce (18. Mai 2015)

So eine "Gemeinschaft" wäre eine AG. Das wäre dann interessant wenn der Park wirtschaftliche Interessen hätte. Ansonsten lässt sich dort kaum einer etwas sagen. Der Herr Didi Händl hat ja schon angedeutet, dass die "Kackfrösche" selbst Schuld sind, wenn sie die Strecken nicht beherrschen  !


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Mai 2015)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Es sollte so eine Gemeinschaft der am Bikepark Interessierten geben, quasi eine Art Verein wo du direkt im Verhältnis zu den Entscheidern vom Bikepark und den Trailbauern stehst und dann gemeinsam entschieden wird, was und wie gebaut wird.
> Oder gibt es sowas wohl "schon" in Osternohe?
> 
> (Achtung Fangfrage!)


les die letzten seiten: da steht, wie das seit jahren dort läuft.


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, funktioniert scheinbar gut! Fahren kann man in Osternohe schon. Aber bei manchen neuen Bauwerken denkt man sich halt schon so seinen Teil...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2015)

im Grunde genommen läuft's doch optimal für den Park: die Strecken werden alle einfacher, von den "harten Jungs" kommen immer weniger und es verletzen sich insgesamt weniger, stattdessen kommen immer mehr "Tourenbiker" mit wenig bis keiner Park-Erfahrung und die sind mit allem zufrieden, kennen ja auch nix anderes und so richtig Steine und Wurzeln, das ist ohnehin nix für ihre Cubes. Ist halt bisschen Streichelzoo statt echter Safari, schon irgendwie "Bikepark", aber vom Niveau und fahrtechnischem Anspruch kein Vergleich zu anderen Parks.

Ob das für einen Bikepark eine lohnenswerte Ausrichtung ist, sei mal dahingestellt...

(wenn jemand Sarkasmus, überspitzte Formulierungen o.ä. in dem Post findet, kann er/sie sie gerne behalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (18. Mai 2015)

FlowCountry am Geisskopf hat auch null Wurzeln oder sonstige Schwierigkeiten und ist trotzdem um Klassen besser geshaped...


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2015)

Also wer de Blueline gut findet hat wirklich keinen Anspruch... da fahr ich ja 1000 mal lieber meine Hometrails und die kosten mich keinen Cent...


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> FlowCountry am Geisskopf hat auch null Wurzeln oder sonstige Schwierigkeiten und ist trotzdem um Klassen besser geshaped...



Ja, klar, aber um das zu wissen bzw. beurteilen zu können muss man erstmal am Geisskopf gewesen sein


----------



## stefschiffer (18. Mai 2015)

Fahrt lieber Ski wie ich, dou gibts kan Sand und kanne Wurzln!


----------



## Yetiinthewood (18. Mai 2015)

Also mir macht es in Osternohe immer noch Spaß, vorallem weil ich nicht so weit fahren muss und mich 10x fahren nur 16 € kostet. Da ist der Freitag Abend gerettet. 
Geiskopf ist natürlich eine andere Klasse, daher hinkt der Vergleich etwas. Habe gerade erst den Artikel in der Freeride über den Trailbauer vom Flowtrail am GK gelesen. Der Bau hat 200000 € gekostet! Ich hab da auch erst aweng gschaud. 
Von daher: Ruhig Blut Jungs!
Das gilt vor allem für meinen Freund arGh
Servusle


----------



## _arGh_ (18. Mai 2015)

ja geh weg und bleib weg.

ansonsten können wir uns ja gerne mal vor ort unterhalten.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Mai 2015)

stefschiffer schrieb:


> Fahrt lieber Ski wie ich, dou gibts kan Sand und kanne Wurzln!


Falsch


----------



## Maddin M. (18. Mai 2015)

Also die Blueline ist wirklich recht schäbig gebaut. Aber der Rest passt doch schon zum Spaßhaben. Dass man keine Downhill a la Spicak oder so erwarten kann, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein...


----------



## ride-FX (18. Mai 2015)

Das eine hat doch nichts mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetiinthewood (19. Mai 2015)

_ arGh_ schrieb:


> ja geh weg und bleib weg.
> 
> ansonsten können wir uns Jahr gerne mal vor ort unterhalten.



Wer redet denn von weggehen? Ich werde sicher noch öfters in osternohe fahren. Aber dich werde ich sicher nicht treffen, dir gefällt es dort doch nicht, oder?


----------



## YOAN (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich finde Osternohe super ... bin pro Jahr min 20 Tage dort und habe jedes mal ne Menge Spaß.
Und ich muss sagen ich finde die werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser. Über die neue Anfahrt vorm Krokodil habe ich am Anfang auch die Augen verdreht, mittlerweile macht´s Laune 
Ich finde Osternohe gerade deshalb super weil man auch mal nen Anfänger mit in den Park nehmen kann, und auch die gleichen Strecken fahren kann.
Die Umbauten auf der DH finde ich genial, und mir macht die DH mittlerweile deutlich mehr Spaß wie letztes Jahr.
Ich bin dankbar das es einen Park in meiner Nähe gibt der so früh öffnet und so lange offen hat.
Und ich kenne viele Leute die mich darum beneiden


----------



## ride-FX (19. Mai 2015)

Und du gibst dich mit schlechter Bikeparkpflege auch zufrieden, das solltest du auch in deiner Lobeshymne erwähnen!


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2015)

YOAN schrieb:


> Ich finde Osternohe gerade deshalb super weil man auch mal nen Anfänger mit in den Park nehmen kann, und auch die gleichen Strecken fahren kann.




Gerade Anfänger würde ich nie nach Osternohe mitnehmen... Die scheitern schon alleine am Schlepplift. Geisskopf biete auch für Anfänger mehr mit Flowcountry und BikerX, sowie den Möglichkeiten zwischen den Strecken zu wechseln. Ja, Geisskopf hat mehr Platz und Budget. Aber auch mit weniger Geld und Platz kann man mehr Flow erzeugen als in O'Nohe. Sieht man an den ganzen Flowtrails, die überall aus dem Boden schiessen. Bspw. in Ba-Wü, SWU Trail in Blaustein, nur von ein paar Leuten ehrenamtlich (?) gebaut, immer noch flowiger mit wesentlich besser gebauten Hindernissen und Sprüngen und sogar mehr als nur einer Strecke... Es geht, man muss es halt WOLLEN.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2015)

So schaut es mal aus. Man darf nicht vergessen dass man im Park nicht nur den Lift sondern auch die Strecken bezahlt. Der Invest in letztere reicht wohl nicht ganz aus. Im Prinzip wären bessere Strecken auch auf lange Sicht günstiger da dann die Wartung kürzer und leichter ausfällt ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Mai 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Gerade Anfänger würde ich nie nach Osternohe mitnehmen... Die scheitern schon alleine am Schlepplift.


Sogar Kiddies auf 20/24er Radeln gurken doch da rum, so schwierig kanns also nicht sein 




> Geisskopf biete auch für Anfänger mehr mit Flowcountry und BikerX, sowie den Möglichkeiten zwischen den Strecken zu wechseln. Ja, Geisskopf hat mehr Platz und Budget. Aber auch mit weniger Geld und Platz kann man mehr Flow erzeugen als in O'Nohe. Sieht man an den ganzen Flowtrails, die überall aus dem Boden schiessen. Bspw. in Ba-Wü, SWU Trail in Blaustein, nur von ein paar Leuten ehrenamtlich (?) gebaut, immer noch flowiger mit wesentlich besser gebauten Hindernissen und Sprüngen und sogar mehr als nur einer Strecke... Es geht, man muss es halt WOLLEN.


Das mag sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (20. Mai 2015)

Als ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Osternohe war, war es auch meine erste Schleppliftfahrt. Also was soll ich sagen, das war nicht wirlich schwer  Wer mit 10kmh Rad fahren kann, kann sich auch mit 10kmh den Berg hoch schieben lassen ;-)


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

Dann haben wir da unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht... Bisher hatten alle, mit denen ich dort zum ersten Mal war enorme Schwierigkeiten und sind bei JEDER Fahrt aus dem Lift gefallen bzw wurden sogar komplett ausgehebelt. Ich selber bin auch mindestens einmal pro Tag dort unfreiwillig ausgeklinkt.

Liegt vielleicht auch an der Tagesform der Leute unten am Lift oder an den Bikes - Enduros mit eher weniger und strafferem Federweg hinten, sacken vielleicht nicht so stark gegen den Bügel?


----------



## ride-FX (20. Mai 2015)

War das dieses Jahr oder Ende letzten Jahres?
Mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass nicht mehr ganz so viele defekte Bügel im Lift sind, wie letztes Jahr. Man sieht es denen meist nicht an, aber die können nach hinten abknicken wenn zuviel Last anliegt. Also nicht das ich sagen würde, ihr seid zu Fett ,  es liegt an den kaputten Bügeln


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

Ende 2013 das letzte Mal, und ja, da hat man genau gemerkt, dass immer bestimmte Bügel rausrutschen. Wenn die inzwischen ausgebessert sind, ist's wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.


----------



## YOAN (20. Mai 2015)

Die Flow Country am GK ist natürlich noch anfängerfreundlicher, da geb ich dir recht.
Meine Erfahrung ist jedoch das spätestens nach der Mittagspause alle auch noch andere Strecken testen wollen (es lief ja so super auf der Flow Country) und da finde ich dann den Schritt hin auf die Freeride oder Evil Eye schon deutlich größer als in Onohe von der BlueLine auf die Freeride oder sogar DH.
Das Schlepplift fahren finde ich jetzt nicht kritisch, haben bisher alle gemeistert (mit max. 2 Abgänge pro Tag ) mit denen ich je in Onohe war. Außerdem kriegt man ja ne gute Einstiegshilfe unten am Lift


----------



## xlacherx (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich war dieses Jahr ( Vor 6-8 Wochen) Wir waren zu 5. und alle sind zum ersten mal Schlepper gefahren. Rausgeflogen ist von uns keiner. 
In ON bekomm man den "Hacken" ja von nem Lift fitzi eingehängt. Alles was man dann noch machen muss, ist sie auf den Rad fest halten


----------



## YOAN (20. Mai 2015)

Das Thema Streckenpflege in Onohe hab ich gestern Abend mal in meiner Bikegruppe (6 Jungs) angesprochen, und keiner wirklich keiner hatte da irgendwelche Probleme mit.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen wegen der Streckenpflege diesen - meiner Meinung nach - super schönen Park zu meiden oder hier im Forum ein "Fass aufzumachen".


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

YOAN schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist jedoch das spätestens nach der Mittagspause alle auch noch andere Strecken testen wollen (es lief ja so super auf der Flow Country) und da finde ich dann den Schritt hin auf die Freeride oder Evil Eye schon deutlich größer als in Onohe von der BlueLine auf die Freeride oder sogar DH.



Deswegen geht's als nächstes ja auch erstmal auf die BikerX / DualSlalom. Warmfahren auf dem oberen FlowCountry, dann rüber zu den größeren Tables und Anliegern. 

Oder man fährt erstmal den Anfang der Freeride, nach 200m oder so kann man ja schon wieder abbrechen und auf dem Forstweg zurück Richtung Flowcountry. Den unteren Teil nach der Mittelstation muss man auch nicht fahren, wenn einem der obere gereicht hat.


----------



## YOAN (20. Mai 2015)

Ich sag nur spitzen Park, macht jedes Mal wieder Spaß dort zu fahren 
Und mir hat der Park schon so oft die Woche gerettet indem ich am Freitag Nachmittag/ Abend nach der Arbeit noch schnell meine Abfahrten ziehen konnte 
Weiter so


----------



## pndrev (20. Mai 2015)

Die Möglichkeit, Freitag nach Feierabend in 20 Minuten dort zu sein, ist tatsächlich einer der wenigen Lockreize...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOAN (20. Mai 2015)

Mit 20 Minuten bist du ja bombig bedient ... ich brauch min. 45 Minuten (je nach Verkehr auch gerne mal mehr )
Aber es gibt einfach keinen schöneren Wochenend- Start für mich als paar Abfahrten mit dem Big Bike 
Im Büro kennen se mich Freitags schon nur noch mit bike


----------



## pera (21. Mai 2015)

Mich hats letzten Freitag im Bereich der Spielwiese heftig gestreut. Vielen Dank an alle Ersthelfer und Versorger!!! Leider hats mir auch mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis aus dem Kopf geschüttelt. Kann mir jemand sagen, was eigentlich passiert ist?


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Du warst dabei den Tripple Flip deines Lebens zu machen als eine vollbusige Brünette aus dem Wald heraus stieg in Hot Pants und dir zurief du solltest nicht aufgeben. Das irritierte dich und du strüztest. Ich hoffe das erleichtert dir die Rehabilitation ein wenig 

Spaß beiseite: Ich weiß es nicht, wünsch dir aber schnelle und vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Wenzel79 (14. Juni 2015)

YOAN schrieb:


> Ich sag nur spitzen Park, macht jedes Mal wieder Spaß dort zu fahren



Also "spitzen Park" ist mMn schon sehr übertrieben. Ich sag's mal so: für MTBler aus dem Raum Nürnberg-Erlangen ist der Bikepark ok, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein Schlepplift mit zwei-drei Strecken, das ist schonmal deutlich mehr als der Oko zu bieten hat.



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> im Grunde genommen läuft's doch optimal für den Park: die Strecken werden alle einfacher, von den "harten Jungs" kommen immer weniger und es verletzen sich insgesamt weniger, stattdessen kommen immer mehr "Tourenbiker" mit wenig bis keiner Park-Erfahrung und die sind mit allem zufrieden, kennen ja auch nix anderes und so richtig Steine und Wurzeln, das ist ohnehin nix für ihre Cubes. Ist halt bisschen Streichelzoo statt echter Safari, schon irgendwie "Bikepark", aber vom Niveau und fahrtechnischem Anspruch kein Vergleich zu anderen Parks.



Hm, schon komisch. Von den mir bekannten Leuten, die alle Sachen in dem Park gut fahren können, höre ich maximal die Beschwerde, dass Osternohe 'langweilig' ist. Das dürfte kaum verwundern, denn es ist ja auch ein ziemlich kleiner Park. Ob man aber glücklicher wäre, wenn man den Fichtlride "Bikepark" oder den Bikepark Steinach vor der Nase hätte, das bezweifel ich jetzt mal. Über Osternohe machen sich meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem zwei Fraktionen lustig (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!):
entweder
(1.) die endkrassen Downhiller die am liebsten das ganze Jahr über nur extreme Geröllpisten runtereiern würden und auf den Rest der Bike-Community absolut scheissen oder
(2.) die weniger guten bis extrem schlechten Fahrer, die im Bikepark unterwegs sind wie eine alte Oma beim Einkaufen.
Was beide Fraktionen aber gemeinsam haben: sie nutzen nicht alles in dem Park, entweder weil sie es nicht können oder weil sie zu fixiert auf einen Teilbereich des Parkangebots sind.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (14. Juni 2015)

hahah du bist ja mal echt der king. Osternohe ist und bleibt einfach grottig. Und ja ich darf das, weil is meine Meinung.


----------



## h.m. murdock (12. August 2015)

Ich geh fest.... noch keine Komentare über die neuen Bauten?
Nun hatte ich erwartet hier Bilder oder so zu finden; und nu Garnix??
Ich bin verwundert ;-)


----------



## psychoo2 (12. August 2015)

Bilder und ein Video gibts bereits in Facebook !

Hast du den schon persönliche Erfahrungen mit den neuen Northshores ?


----------



## Yoshimura (12. August 2015)




----------



## h.m. murdock (13. August 2015)

leider eben nicht, aber ich werd am freitag mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevemckream (13. August 2015)

So, auch mal hier angemeldet =)

Letztes WE dort und die neue Northshore ausprobiert:

Die Rechtskurve gleich am Anfang (nach dem Step Down) muss man vergleichsweise zügig nehmen, da man sich im Anlieger sonst gerne zu weit nach innen lehnt. Und da kommt an der Überfahrt das Geländer bzw. es geht seitlich 2m nach unten. Wenn man den Step Down vorher nicht springt, sondern die Treppenstufen ausfährt, dann kommt man gefährlich langsam in den Anlieger.
Da wird sich noch der ein oder andere runterlegen..
Ansonsten Top, weil nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer, mehr oder weniger durchrollen lassen - wertet aber die Freeride im oberen Drittel auf!

Im mittleren Bereich der DH (an dem Weg) sind auch schon Erdhaufen aufgeschüttet, da ist wohl auch noch was in Planung.
Womöglich im Abschnitt vor dem Wiesensprung..

edit:
Die neuen Zielanlieger an der DH wurden vor ein paar Wochen nochmals markanter geshaped (passen jetzt noch besser zum Table).
Ganz oben wird ne riesige Freestyle Rampe o.ä. gebaut und auch die drei kleinen Tabels nach dem Krokodil, sowie Hansi1, 2, 3 wurden leicht überarbeitet. Und(!) die Talstation wird irgendwie gepflastert, oder umgebaut.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2015)

In Osternohe ist dieses Jahr schon viel passiert. Mir gefällt das sehr gut. Die obere Freestyle Rampe gehört aber nicht zum Park. Das ist ein privates Projekt.


----------



## Jules1996 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey fährt aktuell noch jmd von nürnberg aus rüber nach osternohe und hat noch platz fürn bike+ mitfahrer?


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2015)

So, jetzt muss ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben  
Am Samstag war ich mal wieder in Onohe. ( Das zweite mal dieses Jahr. Das erste mal anfang der Saison - glaub im April oder so) 
Also ich muss schon sagen, dass für die größe des Parks wirklich sehr viel geboten ist, und man wirklich spass haben kann  
Von dem ganzen Sand, über den anfang des Jahres so geschimpft wurde, ist nich mehr viel zu sehen. 

Auch die Blueline ist eigentlich ganz nett,  bis auf das Berg auf Stück - aber das kann man auch mit dem Downhiller schaffen  Dafür  find ich, sind die 2-3 Sprünge am Ender BL die besten Tables im Park  

Wo bei mir beim Thema Tables wären. Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal so sagen, aber die Tableline ( 3 Stück mit Holzanfahrt) sind ja mal (immer noch) mega sch****  Trotz der Holzanfahrt muss man tretten und reisen wie ein Oxxe, damit man da drüber kommt... 

Dafür ist aber der obere neue Northshore Teil echt gut. grad das Schmale Stück mit dem Baumstämen drin macht echt laune  

Also im großen und ganzen überweigt das gute ;-) 

Achja noch zum Lift ;-) Es ist zwar n Schlepper, aber nach dem Parks wo ich bisher war, ist es echt der beste Schlepper  in anderen Park fällt mal immer wieder einer Raus, oder die Bügel halten nicht richtig. Aber hier gibt es eingentlich gar keine Probleme. 

Das einzige was echt traurig ist ist, dass sich glaub echt jedes Wochenende einer an der Untereren Drops zerschießt. 

mfg


----------



## ride-FX (2. November 2015)

Wurden die Bügel also endlich mal alle ausgetauscht? Das war nicht immer so.


----------



## xlacherx (2. November 2015)

Also ich hab keinen Unterschied zum Frühjahr gemerkt. Aber da war es auch schon top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2015)

Dieses Jahr wurden einige Bügel ausgetauscht/erneuert. Hab da schon seit Anfang des Jahres nichts negatives feststellen können.


----------



## Voltage_FR (3. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben
> Am Samstag war ich mal wieder in Onohe. ( Das zweite mal dieses Jahr. Das erste mal anfang der Saison - glaub im April oder so)
> Also ich muss schon sagen, dass für die größe des Parks wirklich sehr viel geboten ist, und man wirklich spass haben kann
> Von dem ganzen Sand, über den anfang des Jahres so geschimpft wurde, ist nich mehr viel zu sehen.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir voll zu 
War ebenfalls zu Beginn der Saison und nun kürzlich erst wieder.

Inzwischen macht die Blueline echt Spaß und die Tables sind in der Tat die besten des Parks. aumen:
Das Holzkonstrukt macht auch was her.

Ob die Tables auf der unteren Wiese noch jemals besser werden? Ich glaube langsam nicht mehr dran.
Gerade mit der Anfahrt wäre ja schon etwas getan, um die Wiese mit Sprüngen aufzupeppen.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (7. November 2015)

War jemand heute dort und kann mir sagen wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind? Ich fahre eigentlich sehr gerne im Matsch aber Onohe ist unzumutbar wenns so richtig glitscht.


----------



## ToMo74 (7. November 2015)

Heute meine erste "Osternohe-nach/bei-Sprühregen"-Lektion bekommen - Schlammschlacht und durch den lehmigen Boden quasi wie Schmierseife. Dazu zeigt sich der Modder recht robust und wollte gar nicht mehr runter von Klamotten und Bike.
Am Morgen auf nassem Laub wars noch passabel fahrbar, nach dem Freilegen der Strecken und mehr Verkehr wurde gefühlt jede Fahrt schlammiger, lehmiger und rutschiger.
==> Für mich gibt's den tollen kleinen Park nur noch bei Trockenheit ;-)


----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2015)

Wird dann morgen auch nur suboptimal sein, auch wenn es angeblich nicht mehr regnen sollte?


----------



## zuspät (7. November 2015)

weiß net genau wann du anreist, aber versuchs doch mal morgen früh auf der homepage? wetter soll ja morgen bisschen besser werden und seit ner stunde regnets nichtmehr. wenn des so bleibt könnts gegen morgen mittag wieder ganz nett sein zum fahren


----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2015)

Haben ja nur 25min hin, würden wenn dann eh erst nach Mittag hinfahren. Mal schaun, ob es bis dahin bißl abgetrocknet hat.


----------



## Wenzel79 (7. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wo bei mir beim Thema Tables wären. Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal so sagen, aber die Tableline ( 3 Stück mit Holzanfahrt) sind ja mal (immer noch) mega sch****  Trotz der Holzanfahrt muss man tretten und reisen wie ein Oxxe, damit man da drüber kommt...


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Das ist die schlechteste Tableline die ich je in einem offiziellen Bikepark gefahren bin. Die drei Tables sind so richtig mies: ohne gescheiten Kick, dafür aber mit einer viel zu niedrigen Anfahrt bei der man nochmal reinstrampeln muss um sauber drüber zu kommen.


----------



## ATw (13. November 2015)

Wenzel79 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Das ist die schlechteste Tableline die ich je in einem offiziellen Bikepark gefahren bin. Die drei Tables sind so richtig mies: ohne gescheiten Kick, dafür aber mit einer viel zu niedrigen Anfahrt bei der man nochmal reinstrampeln muss um sauber drüber zu kommen.



Warst schon mal in Braunlage?
Die Tableline da ist für mein Empfinden noch deutlich schlechter


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2015)

ATw schrieb:


> Warst schon mal in Braunlage?
> Die Tableline da ist für mein Empfinden noch deutlich schlechter


meinst Du die Holztableline neben dem Forstweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ATw (15. November 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> meinst Du die Holztableline neben dem Forstweg?


Jap, und die Erd-"tables" danach. Das ist so ziemlich das mieseste, was ich bisher an tables gefahren bin


----------



## FrozenSmoke (21. März 2016)

Und war wer bei der Eröffnung? Was gibts neues? Wie wars? Ich bin so voller Vorfreude


----------



## ride-FX (21. März 2016)

Angeblich recht kalt... 
Kollege war dort und hat diesen zweiten Kicker auf der Dh bemängelt, Landung wohl zu flach aber sonst alles ganz ok.


----------



## zuspät (21. März 2016)

um die 6grad, boden war super m.m., die dh wurde überarbeitet, die wartezeiten am lift waren ok.


----------



## Voltage_FR (29. März 2016)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Und war wer bei der Eröffnung? Was gibts neues? Wie wars? Ich bin so voller Vorfreude



War gestern dorten...
Freeride unverändert, inkl den Bremswellen und Löchern.
Holz bei manchen Hindernissen locker und es fehlt auch mal n Brett..

Downhill bin ich nicht gefahren, aber augenscheinlich wurden die Tables zum Einstieg geändert.
Der erste bekam neuen Shape und der zweite wurde massiv augestockt und mit einem Holzabsprung versehen.


Summa summarum: Gefühlt hab ich in Osternohe nach den vielen Umbauten der letzten Jahre immer weniger Spaß.
Das schönste zum fahren war gestern das Holzungetüm oben auf der Freeride. :-/

Ich werd wohl auf Ochsenkopf und Geißkopf warten und bis dahin die Hometrails unsicher machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2016)

War nach 10 Jahren auch mal wieder in Ostrenohe...hmmmh...hab keine Beschwerden 

G.


----------



## S P (8. Mai 2016)

War auch wieder mal da - allerdings ohne Bike 
Hatte mit mehr Betrieb gerechnet, zumal das Wetter ja perfekt war.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. Mai 2016)

sehr schöne Bilder - sauber bearbeitet, da liegen sogar die Schatten überall richtig


----------



## MSVF (24. Juni 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/24/yt-family-reunion-mit-gwin-und-co-in-osternohe/

Am 02.07. Osternohe also lieber meiden falls man einen ruhigen Park-Tag geplant hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskytreiber (4. Oktober 2016)

Servus mal ne dumme Frage 
möchte am Sonntag den 09.10 das erste mal in den Bikepark, also lieber den Termin meiden 

Oben aufm Parkplatz parkt man ja muss ich dann erst runterlaufen um mir ein Tagesticket zu holen und dann wieder hoch???
Oder mitm Rad runter und unten dann ticket holen???


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Oktober 2016)

Erste fahrt in Osternohe is immer frei :-D

Man fährt mit dem Radl die Strecke runter und kauft sich dort dann ein Ticket.


----------



## Voltage_FR (4. Oktober 2016)

Parken oben, fertig machen, runterfahren und Ticket kaufen.
Am Ende fährst dann eben wieder hoch und rollst zum Auto, ganz easy


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2016)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Erste fahrt in Osternohe is immer frei :-D
> 
> Man fährt mit dem Radl die Strecke runter und kauft sich dort dann ein Ticket.



Dafür die Letzte nie


----------



## Huskytreiber (4. Oktober 2016)

Super danke euch, mal schauen ob mein Dartmoor Hornet für sowas geeignet ist .... und ob ich sowas überhaupt kann


----------



## Domowoi (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich war letzte Woche Freitag das erste Mal in Osternohe.

Fahr vielleicht am Anfang erst einmal die Blue Line. Die geht zuerst die Mitte runter und zweigt dann mal nach links ab.

Weiter unten nach dem flachen Stück geht es dann einmal von der normalen Route nach rechts weg. Das ist schöner zu fahren als die normale Linie.

Dort war es von den Bremswellen etc. sehr schön zu fahren und gut für den Einstieg. Ich hab auch ein Video gemacht, wenn es dich interessiert, weil es doch schwierig ist das zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskytreiber (4. Oktober 2016)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche Freitag das erste Mal in Osternohe.
> 
> Fahr vielleicht am Anfang erst einmal die Blue Line. Die geht zuerst die Mitte runter und zweigt dann mal nach links ab.
> 
> ...



ja super stells halt mal rein wennst Lust hast...
War noch nie im Bikepark, Kumpel muss mit der mich dann wieder heimbringt  Helm diese Woche noch schnell besorgen, Rückenprotektor habe ich vom Moppedfahren dürfte schon klappen


----------



## psychoo2 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hier unser Video vom Saisonabschluss.

Fahr die Strecke am besten so wie bei 4:40. Da ist für den Anfang hin die leichteste Abfahrt runter zum Lift. Oben einfach an die Blue Line halten.

Für mich ist Osternohe echt eine der besten Strecken für Anfänger. Es gibt viele verschiedene Elemte in verschiedenen
Graden von Schwierigkeit. Ich hab da bisher immer wieder was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Domowoi (4. Oktober 2016)

@Huskytreiber 




Was ich meinte ist eben die Abzweigung gleich bei 0:19. Da geht's eben links die Blue Line entlang.

Und dann bei 2:50 geht es nach rechts weg. Links sind eigentlich nur die Sprünge und rechts gehen noch ein paar recht enge aber spaßige Anlieger zum Lift.

Bin noch am Überlegen vielleicht bin ich am Samstag noch einmal da.


----------



## Huskytreiber (4. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank euch allen, wird berichten wenns Wetter passt wies war


----------



## Capic Biker (22. Mai 2017)

Servus,

weis jemand genaueres was gestern 21.05.2017 passiert ist? (Heli Polizei und 5 Rettungs/Bergwacht Fahrzeuge)
Hab reden hören jemand ist der Lenker gebrochen beim Sprung.

Gruß


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. Juni 2017)

Hallöse..
Ich hätte hätte da mal ne Frage: kann man im Bikepark auch mit dem Auto campieren übers Wochende? 
Ich und mein Junior wollen dieses We das erstmal den Bikepark rocken.

Danke schon mal für paar Infos.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Juni 2017)

Ja einfach unten Bescheid sagen. Dann kann man oben am Parkplatz zelten.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. Juni 2017)

@Ghost-Boy  super vielen dank für die Info.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (22. August 2017)

Gibts vom letzten So noch andere Bilder als die von 'Osternohe Bilder'?
https://www.facebook.com/Osternohe-Bilder-1397858943584735/



Spoiler: Gwin Roadgap GIF


----------



## MSVF (4. September 2018)

Mal den alten Thread rauskramen.
Ist ein gemütlicher Freitag später Nachmittag / früher Abend Besuch des Parks zu empfehlen, vor allem bzgl. Auslastung und Lichtverhältnisse im Wald zu der Jahreszeit?
Danke vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (4. September 2018)

wirklich viel los sein wird erst wieder, wenn andere parks schliessen.

und sonnenuntergang ist doch aktuell ca 10 vor 8...


----------



## Wendeline (12. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich plane gerade den nächsten Frühlingsurlaub und bin bei der Suche nach möglichen Urlaubsorten über den Bikenpark Osternohe gestolpert. Ist der Park auch für Anfänger gut geeignet? Ich bin sonst auf meinem Giant Trance 2018 in Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs, in WiBe bin ich bisher nur die leichten Strecken gefahren, was aber vor allem daran lag, dass es mir zu voll war und mich das zu sehr gestresst hat.

Kann man sonst in der Gegend schöne Trailtouren machen? 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## xlacherx (12. Oktober 2019)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> Ich plane gerade den nächsten Frühlingsurlaub und bin bei der Suche nach möglichen Urlaubsorten über den Bikenpark Osternohe gestolpert. Ist der Park auch für Anfänger gut geeignet? Ich bin sonst auf meinem Giant Trance 2018 in Willingen und Winterberg unterwegs, in WiBe bin ich bisher nur die leichten Strecken gefahren, was aber vor allem daran lag, dass es mir zu voll war und mich das zu sehr gestresst hat.
> 
> Kann man sonst in der Gegend schöne Trailtouren machen?
> ...


Also in onohe war ich selber schon als Park Anfänger und mit Leuten, die davor maximal einen hohen Randstein runter gefahren sind. Überlebt haben es alle. 
Größere Hindernisse lassen sich auch alle gut umfahren. 
Von daher Ja- kannst locker hin gehn 
Gibt aber halt nur nen Schlepper


----------



## biker-wug (12. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du im Grossraum Nürnberg Urlaub machen willst,  fahr mit der VGN auch nach Treuchtlingen, ins Heumöderntal. 
Da sind auch schöne Trails angelegt und ausgeschildert!


----------



## biker-wug (12. Oktober 2019)

Osternohe kann man auch als Anfänger fahren!


----------



## Wendeline (12. Oktober 2019)

Super, das wollt ich hören dann landet die Gegend doch mal weit oben auf der Liste. Zum klettern und wandern sieht die Ecke ja auch sehr schön aus

Danke euch beiden!!!


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das ganze Gehupfe in Osternohe gelernt - passiert ist nichts schlimmeres. Die Sprünge sollte man sich halt vorher anschauen und ansonsten gilt das übliche. Erst mal anschauen, sich ggfs. ziehen lassen. Für einen halben Tag ist der Park schon sehr gut.


----------



## zuspät (12. Oktober 2019)

Osti taugt für Anfänger. Klettern kannst du in Betzenstein und Umgebung


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (18. Mai 2020)

Wie wars denn am letzten Wochenende? Wie lange waren die Wartezeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## porszivo (20. Mai 2020)

Ich war am Freitag und Samstag da. Am Freitag bin ich nur einmal runter und dann per "Hand" wieder hochgetreten, da war leider zu viel los.
Am Samstag war ich dann für 2h da und bin 5 mal gefahren. Ich hoffe es entspannt sich etwas, wenn jetzt wieder immer mehr Bikeparks öffnen. Also mind. 15 min, würde ich mal grob überschlagen.
War ein bisschen Schade, weil man ja auch keine 10er Karte kaufen kann sondern mind. eine halbe Tageskarte, aber ok.

Wenn jemand vom Bikepark zufällig hier auch liest: Dreht mal eure Webcam etwas weiter nach links, dann sieht man die Schlange besser und kann sich überlegen, ob man vorbei fährt oder doch besser zuhause bleibt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. Juni 2020)

Das sich noch keiner über die Lift Preise beschwert hat wundert mich.
halbtags Tickets kostet nicht die Hälfte wie tageskarte, obwohl gleiche Stunden Zahl . Finde ich sehr frech.
und wo ist die parkpflege? Wenn man schon 23 €
zahlt für einen Lift aus den sechziger wo 
schon dreimal bezahlt ist.
???


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. März 2022)




----------

